# Politics of Covid 19 Vaccines



## GURPS

*Cornell vaccine mandate only applies to white students*

One of the amazing things we learned in 2020 is that the novel coronavirus can’t infect people who attend Black Lives Matter protests. Science!

Apparently the seasonal influenza is even more considerate, at least at Cornell University.

The Ivy League school offers a _race-based_ exemption from its new mandatory flu shot, requiring only white students to get immunized before returning to the area.

[clip]

A Cornell Health page “especially for students of color,” highlighted by _Campus Reform_, explains why it’s giving a pass to nonwhite students:



> We recognize that, due to longstanding systemic racism and health inequities in this country, individuals from some marginalized communities may have concerns about needing to agree to such requirements. For example, historically, the bodies the of Black, Indigenous, and other People of Color (BIPOC) have been mistreated, and used by people in power, sometimes for profit or medical gain. It is understandable that the current Compact requirements may feel suspect or even exploitative to some BIPOC members of the Cornell community. Additionally, recent acts of violence against Black people by law enforcement may contribute to feelings of distrust or powerlessness.


While the university “strongly recommend” that nonwhite students comply voluntarily, because “long-standing social inequalities and health disparities have resulted in COVID-19 disproportionately affecting BIPOC individuals,” they will be granted an exemption if they cite their racial identity.

Cornell also offers exemptions from mandatory immunizations – not just the flu – under a broader “non-medical/religious” category in state law, but getting such an exemption appears to be more stringent than the easy opt-out for self-identified BIPOC students.


----------



## herb749

I did see a news story about giving the vaccine to teachers so schools can reopen. Can't wait to see the excuse the teachers union uses on this one.


----------



## Kyle

Teachers Union Opposes Vaccine As It Might Force Teachers To Teach Again
					

U.S.—Many are excited about the prospect of a vaccine to end the COVID-19 pandemic, but one group is adamantly opposed to the vaccine: teachers unions. Their fear is that widespread availability of the vaccine could lead to teachers once again being forced to teach.“Teachers are too important to...




					babylonbee.com


----------



## GURPS

*Biden Falsely Claims: ‘We Didn’t Have’ A Vaccine ‘When We Came Into Office’*

President Joe Biden falsely claimed during a CNN town hall on Tuesday night that his administration did not have a vaccine to work with when he came into office, saying, “It’s one thing to have the vaccine, which we didn’t have when we came into office, but a vaccinator, how do you get the vaccine into someone’s arm?”

“What we did, we got into office and found out the supply, there was no backlog, I mean, there was nothing in the refrigerator, figuratively and literally speaking,” Biden claimed. “And there are 10 million doses a day that were available. We’ve upped that in the first three weeks that we were in office to significantly more than that, we’ve moved out, went to the Pfizer and Moderna and said, can you produce more vaccine and more rapidly? And not only agree to go from 200 to 400, then they agreed to go to 600 million doses.”

[clip]

Just two days after Biden took office, Bloomberg News reported that the U.S. was almost already on track to meet Biden’s goal of 100 million vaccinations in 100 days.

The report said:




> _In the week Biden was sworn in as president, nearly 983,000 shots a day were administered on average over the seven days ending Friday, according to data from  Bloomberg’s Vaccine Tracker. The most recent three days topped a million doses. …
> Pressed on the 100-million-dose goal on Thursday, White House press secretary Jen Psaki explained the math behind the administration’s thinking. She said that under Trump, 17 million doses had been administered in the first 38 days, for an average rate of less than 500,000 a day, and Biden’s team hoped to double that.
> Bloomberg’s data show that the rate has increased substantially since the first weeks of the rollout. A more ambitious plan would be to double the current rate of vaccinations—not the average rate during the early phase of vaccine distribution. That’s what some Republicans have called for._


----------



## Kyle

GURPS said:


> *Biden Falsely Claims: ‘We Didn’t Have’ A Vaccine ‘When We Came Into Office’*



_Lies, lies
I can't believe a word you say
Lies, lies
Are gonna make you sad someday _


----------



## Hijinx

It's an amazing new world we are going in to.


----------



## easyliving45

GURPS said:


> *Cornell vaccine mandate only applies to white students*
> 
> One of the amazing things we learned in 2020 is that the novel coronavirus can’t infect people who attend Black Lives Matter protests. Science!
> 
> Apparently the seasonal influenza is even more considerate, at least at Cornell University.
> 
> The Ivy League school offers a _race-based_ exemption from its new mandatory flu shot, requiring only white students to get immunized before returning to the area.
> 
> [clip]
> 
> A Cornell Health page “especially for students of color,” highlighted by _Campus Reform_, explains why it’s giving a pass to nonwhite students:
> 
> 
> While the university “strongly recommend” that nonwhite students comply voluntarily, because “long-standing social inequalities and health disparities have resulted in COVID-19 disproportionately affecting BIPOC individuals,” they will be granted an exemption if they cite their racial identity.
> 
> Cornell also offers exemptions from mandatory immunizations – not just the flu – under a broader “non-medical/religious” category in state law, but getting such an exemption appears to be more stringent than the easy opt-out for self-identified BIPOC students.




Guess you've never heard of the Tuskegee experiment.

But coming from someone who thinks slavery was no big deal  and black should get over going to schools named after people who enslaved and killed their ancestors why am i not surprised.

Then you complain about how hard things are for white males.

SMH


----------



## Gilligan

easyliving45 said:


> Then you complain about how hard things are for white males.



Speaking of white males constantly complaining, you ever get your child support obligations taken care of, Jimmy?


----------



## easyliving45

Gilligan said:


> Speaking of white males constantly complaining, you ever get your child support obligations taken care of, Jimmy?




Guess you haven't talked to Gurps about that issue lately have you?

Back on ignore you go Jimmy


----------



## Gilligan

easyliving45 said:


> Guess you haven't talked to Gurps about that issue lately have you?
> 
> Back on ignore you go Jimmy


----------



## Kyle

Gilligan said:


>


Gurps is Sappys father?


----------



## Gilligan

Kyle said:


> Gurps is Sappys father?


Wait for the documentary film to come out..no spoilers.

 "The Life and Times of Jimmy P.. The Most Unsuccessful Politician that Ever Lived"


----------



## GURPS

easyliving45 said:


> But coming from someone who thinks slavery was no big deal and black should get over going to schools named after people who enslaved and killed their ancestors why am i not surprised.




if you are triggered by a school name you have much bigger issues


----------



## Clem72

easyliving45 said:


> Guess you've never heard of the Tuskegee experiment.
> 
> But coming from someone who thinks slavery was no big deal  and black should get over going to schools named after people who enslaved and killed their ancestors why am i not surprised.
> 
> Then you complain about how hard things are for white males.
> 
> SMH



Heard of it. Pretty sure what I remember is that the government lied about treating their syphilis, not that the government gave them syphilis. 

A more appropriate example would be the surprisingly common conspiracy theory that the CIA gave black people HIV intentionally.  But I guess "due to systemic racism" it's okay to let one specific group endanger themselves and other's based on belief in conspiracy theories, but not anyone else.  And of course this ignores the fact that the vaccine is not being apportioned by race.


----------



## Kyle

easyliving45 said:


> *Guess you've never heard of the Tuskegee experiment.*
> 
> But coming from someone who thinks slavery was no big deal  and black should get over going to schools named after people who enslaved and killed their ancestors why am i not surprised.
> 
> Then you complain about how hard things are for white males.
> 
> SMH



Sure. Everyone has.

Those were some awesome flyers!

Guess you're one of those troglodyte throwbacks that thinks they should only be allowed to drive Miss Daisy around.


----------



## DaSDGuy

Clem72 said:


> Heard of it. Pretty sure what I remember is that the government lied about treating their syphilis, not that the government gave them syphilis.
> 
> A more appropriate example would be the surprisingly common conspiracy theory that the CIA gave black people HIV intentionally.  But I guess "due to systemic racism" it's okay to let one specific group endanger themselves and other's based on belief in conspiracy theories, but not anyone else.  And of course this ignores the fact that the vaccine is not being apportioned by race.


Not sure I can agree with "the fact that the vaccine is not being apportioned by race." portion of your post.  The vaccine is being distributed based upon population, not race.  If a certain population area rejects the vaccine that is their decision. As they say, "You can lead a horse to water but you can't make them drink".  The question should be "Why is a population area rejecting the vaccine?"


----------



## easyliving45

DaSDGuy said:


> Not sure I can agree with "the fact that the vaccine is not being apportioned by race." portion of your post.  The vaccine is being distributed based upon population, not race.  If a certain population area rejects the vaccine that is their decision. As they say, "You can lead a horse to water but you can't make them drink".  The question should be "Why is a population area rejecting the vaccine?"




Please see the example above of the Tuskegee experiment.  

Blacks have been used in experiments recently in our countries history and therefore are wary of government medical efforts.


----------



## Gilligan

easyliving45 said:


> Please see the example above of the Tuskegee experiment.
> 
> Blacks have been used in experiments recently in our countries history and therefore are wary of government medical efforts.


They must have done some terrible things to you...considering how defective you've ended up.  This was you..right? They misspelled your name....


----------



## PeoplesElbow

easyliving45 said:


> Then you complain about how hard things are for white males.
> 
> SMH


It's a good thing you're a white male, without all those advantages I cant imagine the loser you would be without them.


----------



## GURPS

*Waitress says she was fired from NYC eatery for not getting COVID vaccine*

A New York City waitress says she was fired from a popular Brooklyn restaurant after choosing not to get the COVID-19 vaccine for fear it might hurt her chances of getting pregnant.

Bonnie Jacobson, 34, told The Post that the management at Red Hook Tavern canned her on Monday because she balked at getting the shot immediately.

“It was shocking to me,” she said Wednesday. “I went through the stages: I’m hurt, I’m in shock — then I got mad.”

Jacobson, who has been married since October 2019, stressed that she’s not an anti-vaxxer and “fully supports” people being inoculated, but said she wants to wait for more research on the coronavirus vaccine’s possible effects on fertility.

“The way I see it, getting the vaccine is for me. It protects me. If I am not getting it, it’s my choice, and I’d only be hurting myself,” she said.

The coronavirus vaccines available haven’t been tested on pregnant women, but also haven’t been shown to affect pregnancy and are viewed as generally safe.


----------



## GURPS

“Why is it so tough for the Biden administration to give a straight, clear answer on this issue of when schools should open and just the general issue of teachers’ safety versus opening schools?” Tapper asked.

“Yeah, I mean, I think that they are torn,” Phillip responded. “Look, the teachers’ unions are a very powerful democratic constituency. And they feel very strongly that teachers should, at the very least, all be vaccinated before returning to school. But that is clearly not what the the CDC’s recommendations say. What is really puzzling to me is why the Biden administration, which ran on a campaign promise of having the science go first, and the science lead, can’t just simply state what the science says on the topic while also stating their preference for what they hope to happen.”

“I mean, they have even been, you know, it has even been suggested by some experts that they could offer a sort of carrot stick to states to prioritize teachers,” she concluded. “Why haven’t they done that, too, if the prioritization of teachers is so important? So, it’s hard for me to understand this, but from a straight up communications perspective, keeping that promise of letting the science lead seems to be something that they ought to be trying to do even on this issue, which is complicated, and it’s difficult for teachers and for families all across the country.”









						CNN Reporter Blasts Biden Over Schools: Won’t State ‘What The Science Says’ Due To Teacher Unions | The Daily Wire
					






					www.dailywire.com


----------



## Hijinx

GURPS said:


> *Waitress says she was fired from NYC eatery for not getting COVID vaccine*
> 
> A New York City waitress says she was fired from a popular Brooklyn restaurant after choosing not to get the COVID-19 vaccine for fear it might hurt her chances of getting pregnant.
> 
> Bonnie Jacobson, 34, told The Post that the management at Red Hook Tavern canned her on Monday because she balked at getting the shot immediately.
> 
> “It was shocking to me,” she said Wednesday. “I went through the stages: I’m hurt, I’m in shock — then I got mad.”
> 
> Jacobson, who has been married since October 2019, stressed that she’s not an anti-vaxxer and “fully supports” people being inoculated, but said she wants to wait for more research on the coronavirus vaccine’s possible effects on fertility.
> 
> “The way I see it, getting the vaccine is for me. It protects me. If I am not getting it, it’s my choice, and I’d only be hurting myself,” she said.
> 
> The coronavirus vaccines available haven’t been tested on pregnant women, but also haven’t been shown to affect pregnancy and are viewed as generally safe.



IMO It's nobody's business whether you get the vaccine or not.
It's nobody's business what your reason's are.
It's a personal decision.

Those that do get it are assumedly immune and those who do not are only a problem for themselves, and others who made the same decision. The whole thing has been way overblown from beginning to end.


----------



## GURPS

Seems to me that is a HIPPA Violation


and you still need a mask, you may still be contagious, and you still need to social distance ..... so what's the POINT


----------



## DaSDGuy

GURPS said:


> Seems to me that is a HIPPA Violation
> 
> 
> and you still need a mask, you may still be contagious, and you still need to social distance ..... so what's the POINT


I believe HIPAA pertains to health privacy, not whether an employer can require vaccinations.  Requiring vaccinations to maintain employment is not uncommon.


----------



## BOP

Clem72 said:


> Heard of it. Pretty sure what I remember is that the government lied about treating their syphilis, not that the government gave them syphilis.
> 
> A more appropriate example would be the surprisingly common conspiracy theory that the CIA gave black people HIV intentionally.  But I guess "due to systemic racism" it's okay to let one specific group endanger themselves and other's based on belief in conspiracy theories, but not anyone else.  And of course this ignores the fact that the vaccine is not being apportioned by race.


Or the more modern one, which also involves the CIA introducing crack to the black "community" in order to get them hooked so they could support the cartels, which pay off the American intel agencies (or something) in the form of kickbacks, graft, and corruption.


----------



## GURPS

DaSDGuy said:


> I believe HIPAA pertains to health privacy,




Yes a Privacy issue between my doctor and me NOT My Employer    .....



DaSDGuy said:


> Requiring vaccinations to maintain employment is not uncommon.



 

Where ...... in 40 yrs of working I have yet have a requirement to have a certain inoculation  to have a job

many blue collar jobs and IT Office Jobs in the past 20 yrs


----------



## DaSDGuy

GURPS said:


> Yes a Privacy issue between my doctor and me NOT My Employer    .....


If the employer announced the employees name for refusing the vaccination, that would be a HIPAA violation.  That did not happen. The employee announced that information.

Requiring vaccinations, college degree, etc., to obtain/continue employment is not protected by HIPAA.


----------



## PeoplesElbow

GURPS said:


> Yes a Privacy issue between my doctor and me NOT My Employer    .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where ...... in 40 yrs of working I have yet have a requirement to have a certain inoculation  to have a job
> 
> many blue collar jobs and IT Office Jobs in the past 20 yrs


Military


----------



## GURPS

PeoplesElbow said:


> Military




yeah ok .


----------



## GoodnessME

GURPS said:


> Seems to me that is a HIPPA Violation
> 
> 
> and you still need a mask, you may still be contagious, and you still need to social distance ..... so what's the POINT


And you can still catch it....


----------



## kom526

GURPS said:


> *Cornell vaccine mandate only applies to white students*
> 
> One of the amazing things we learned in 2020 is that the novel coronavirus can’t infect people who attend Black Lives Matter protests. Science!
> 
> Apparently the seasonal influenza is even more considerate, at least at Cornell University.
> 
> The Ivy League school offers a _race-based_ exemption from its new mandatory flu shot, requiring only white students to get immunized before returning to the area.
> 
> [clip]
> 
> A Cornell Health page “especially for students of color,” highlighted by _Campus Reform_, explains why it’s giving a pass to nonwhite students:
> 
> 
> While the university “strongly recommend” that nonwhite students comply voluntarily, because “long-standing social inequalities and health disparities have resulted in COVID-19 disproportionately affecting BIPOC individuals,” they will be granted an exemption if they cite their racial identity.
> 
> Cornell also offers exemptions from mandatory immunizations – not just the flu – under a broader “non-medical/religious” category in state law, but getting such an exemption appears to be more stringent than the easy opt-out for self-identified BIPOC students.


So I'm a bit confused here. I thought black people had higher infection and mortality rates in regards to COVID? If that is the case wouldn't it seem counter intuitive to only allow WHITE students to receive the vaccine? Looks like Cornell is ok with genocide, but it is ultimately part of the effort to end white supremacy.?


----------



## kwillia

kom526 said:


> So I'm a bit confused here. I thought black people had higher infection and mortality rates in regards to COVID? If that is the case wouldn't it seem counter intuitive to only allow WHITE students to receive the vaccine? Looks like Cornell is ok with genocide, but it is ultimately part of the effort to end white supremacy.?


I am not reading it the way you are... I see them saying they are only enforcing for white people that the vaccine is MANDATORY. Minorities get to refuse it without repercussion.


----------



## kom526

kwillia said:


> I am not reading it the way you are... I see them saying they are only enforcing for white people that the vaccine is MANDATORY. Minorities get to refuse it without repercussion.


My post was pure snark. 
Cornell allowing statistically more susceptible populations to refuse a possibly life saving vaccine. This policy should cause people to raise questions on "The Science"™ of this edict. I'm surprised that the more unhinged people on the left aren't screaming that the school is promoting genocide in the name of racial sensitivity.


----------



## UglyBear

kom526 said:


> My post was pure snark.
> Cornell allowing statistically more susceptible populations to refuse a possibly life saving vaccine. This policy should cause people to raise questions on "The Science"™ of this edict. I'm surprised that the more unhinged people on the left aren't screaming that the school is promoting genocide in the name of racial sensitivity.


I know it, you know it, a whole bunch of people know it.. this has nothing to do with science or trying to battle a disease, this is just an excuse to do a quiet “revolution “ and get Whitey.


----------



## kom526

UglyBear said:


> I know it, you know it, a whole bunch of people know it.. this has nothing to do with science or trying to battle a disease, this is just an excuse to do a quiet “revolution “ and get Whitey.


It's a lot easier to claim systemic racism when you effectively convince minorities to get vaccinated and force white students to be vaccinated. The tales will be told of these white students rushing to the front of the line for the shots and forcing out others.


----------



## GURPS

Report: NYC Waitress Delayed COVID Vaccine Over Fertility Concerns And Got Fired For It 

A New York City waitress was fired after she expressed hesitation about taking the COVID-19 vaccine without knowing the effects it might have on women who are trying to get pregnant.

According to a report from the New York Post, management at Brooklyn restaurant Red Hook Tavern dismissed 34-year-old Bonnie Jacobson after she refused to get the vaccine “immediately” under her boss’s mandatory orders because she wanted to see more research about its compatibility with fertility.

“The way I see it, getting the vaccine is for me. It protects me. If I am not getting it, it’s my choice, and I’d only be hurting myself,” she said, a view that the U.S. Centers for Disease Control and Prevention supports for expectant mothers. The CDC also says currently that the COVID vaccine is “unlikely to pose a risk for pregnant people.”


----------



## PeoplesElbow

GURPS said:


> Report: NYC Waitress Delayed COVID Vaccine Over Fertility Concerns And Got Fired For It
> 
> A New York City waitress was fired after she expressed hesitation about taking the COVID-19 vaccine without knowing the effects it might have on women who are trying to get pregnant.
> 
> According to a report from the New York Post, management at Brooklyn restaurant Red Hook Tavern dismissed 34-year-old Bonnie Jacobson after she refused to get the vaccine “immediately” under her boss’s mandatory orders because she wanted to see more research about its compatibility with fertility.
> 
> “The way I see it, getting the vaccine is for me. It protects me. If I am not getting it, it’s my choice, and I’d only be hurting myself,” she said, a view that the U.S. Centers for Disease Control and Prevention supports for expectant mothers. The CDC also says currently that the COVID vaccine is “unlikely to pose a risk for pregnant people.”


How is a 34 year old eligible right now?


----------



## GURPS

*PANTS ON FIRE: Joe Biden Claims Trump 'Failed to Order Enough' COVID Vaccines*




This, of course, is absurd. In July of 2020, the Trump administration ordered 100 million doses of the vaccine under development by Pfizer, Inc. upon its approval. The agreement with Pfizer would allow the government to purchase an additional 500 million doses. In August, the Trump administration ordered 100 million doses of the vaccine under development by Moderna, Inc. upon its approval.

“Through Operation Warp Speed, we are assembling a portfolio of vaccines to increase the odds that the American people will have at least one safe, effective vaccine as soon as the end of this year,” said HHS Secretary Alex Azar at the time. “Depending on success in clinical trials, today’s agreement will enable the delivery of approximately 100 million doses of the vaccine being developed by Pfizer and BioNTech.”

Pfizer’s COVID vaccine was approved by the FDA for emergency use on December 11, 2020. The vaccine was developed and approved in 9 months—it was a “medical miracle,” as President Trump put it. “We’ve delivered a safe and effective vaccine in just 9 months… This is one of the greatest scientific accomplishments in history.” On the same day, the Trump administration purchased 100 million more doses of Moderna’s COVID-19 vaccine upon its approval by the FDA, doubling its order. That vaccine was approved by the FDA a week later.

An additional 100 million doses of the Pfizer vaccine were purchased by the Trump administration on December 23, 2020.

That comes to at least 400 million vaccine doses from Pfizer and Moderna ordered by the Trump administration before Joe Biden took office. The population of the United States is 331 million people. Both vaccines are a two-dose shot, meaning that the Trump administration had ordered enough vaccines to innoculate 60 percent of the United States population before Biden even took office.


----------



## Hijinx

WE know that and WE know that Biden is wrong. ( I hate to call him a LIAR)
But the people who voted for him ARE STUPID ENOUGH TO BELIEVE IT.

They voted for him didn't they?

Did anyone ever think that Maybe Joe doesn't really know the truth himself?
The man is in the fog.
His wife or one of his puppet masters may be telling him what to say and he is just repeating it.
IMO Joe Biden's mind leaves him un responsible.
He is just roaming around in a fog , he has already said that the first thing he asks his wife in the morning is where he is at.


----------



## LightRoasted

If I may ...

Rather than take an experimental, rushed to market, liability waived, non-vaccine vaccine ...









						Why politicians and doctors keep ignoring the medical research on Vitamin D and Covid
					

It is probably not a good idea to write while in the grip of anger. But I am struggling to suppress my emotions about a wasted year, during which politicians and many doctors have ignored a growing body of evidence suggesting that Vitamin D can play a critically important role in the prevention...



					www.unz.com


----------



## GURPS

*More Proof Biden's Attacks on Trump's Vaccine Distribution Plan Are Based on Lies*





The data also proves that attacks from the Biden administration are unfounded. According to a graph generated by Newsy, vaccine production and distribution under Biden hasn’t accelerated, but rather followed the same trajectory as it was under Trump.

Joe Biden’s Department of Defense also doesn’t dispute that the distribution plan is the same as it was under Trump. In fact, General Gus Perna, who led the effort under Trump, is still there in the same capacity.

“Centralized distribution is being managed by the CDC through an existing contract… to deliver vaccines and supply kits… We continue the mission to accelerate the development, manufacturing and delivery of safe and effective vaccines and therapeutics, and Gen. Perna continues in his role overseeing this effort,” Perna’s spokeswoman Laura Ochoa told Newsy.

So, Joe Biden, who said he wants to unify the country, rather than give Preside


----------



## Hijinx

They don't want to give credit to Trump for anything.
He got us the vaccine and he was delivering it, Like he delivered on most of his promises.

The main one he should have delivered on was the one where he was going to Jail Hillary.
Of course the reason was that he didn't want to makes us look like a third world country by going after his opposition
Biden and the Democrats do not seem to be returning the favor.
They are going after Trump every day.

That is the proof of the fact that it isn't Unity they want.


----------



## GURPS

*Former Top Coronavirus Task Force Official Blasts Biden: We’d Have To ‘Slow Down’ To Meet His Goal*


*“It seems that @Twitter is censoring my tweets because I am calling out the continuing lies on @60Minutes that Trump had no vaccine plan,” Giroir responded on Twitter. “Fact is, current supply and ramp up are 99% due to Trump’s #OperationWarpSpeed, including the pharmacy and #healthcenter roll-outs.”*

“And ‘Trump’s mess and non-existent’ vaccine plan had already achieved a rate of #COVIDVaccination to achieve #Biden goal of 100 million doss in 100 days when Biden inaugurated,” Giroir continued. “I[n] fact, #OperationWarpSpeed would have had to slow down to meet that new goal!”

Giroir’s remarks are factually accurate according to Bloomberg News, which reported in January that the Trump administration had gone over a million shots a day by the end of his administration.

Giroir also slammed the administration over kids not being in back to school for in-person learning, warning that it would cause long-term damage to children’s health.


----------



## GURPS

*CDC to announce Americans with COVID vaccine can gather indoors without masks: report*



The CDC will announce new guidelines as soon as this Thursday on what fully vaccinated Americans can do, including allowing for small gatherings indoors with other vaccinated individuals, Politico reports. 

Dr. Anthony Fauci, President Biden's chief medical adviser, previewed the roadmap back to somewhat normal life Monday. 

"I use the example of a daughter coming in from out of town who is doubly vaccinated, and a husband and wife doubly vaccinated, and maybe a next door neighbor, who you know are doubly vaccinated," Dr. Fauci said at a White House COVID-19 Task Force press conference Monday.


"Small gatherings in the home of people, I think you can clearly feel that the risk, the relative risk, is so low that you would not have to wear a mask, that you could have a good social gathering within the home."


----------



## GURPS

*CDC Issues New Guidance for Vaccinated People*



Those who have been fully vaccinated can gather indoors with other fully-vaccinated people without wearing a face mask, and vaccinated people can also gather indoors with unvaccinated people from one other household without wearing masks unless anyone in the other household is high-risk for severe illness from the coronavirus, according to the CDC.

The CDC cautioned that even vaccinated people should continue to take precautions in public places like wearing a mask, staying six feet apart from others, and avoiding crowds and poorly ventilated spaces. In settings that involve more than two households gathering together, the CDC recommended vaccinated people taking more precautions as well, such as wearing a mask and physically distancing. Both domestic and international travel should still be delayed, the agency added.

If a vaccinated person is exposed to the coronavirus, they do not need to quarantine or get tested unless they develop symptoms. If the person lives in a group setting like a correctional facility, however, the CDC recommended that they should still quarantine for two weeks and and get tested if they are exposed, even if they do not have symptoms.

An individual is considered fully vaccinated two weeks after receiving the second shot of the Pfizer or Moderna vaccines or two weeks after receiving the Johnson & Johnson vaccine, which is a single shot.


----------



## easyliving45

Hijinx said:


> They don't want to give credit to Trump for anything.
> He got us the vaccine and he was delivering it, Like he delivered on most of his promises.
> 
> The main one he should have delivered on was the one where he was going to Jail Hillary.
> Of course the reason was that he didn't want to makes us look like a third world country by going after his opposition
> Biden and the Democrats do not seem to be returning the favor.
> They are going after Trump every day.
> 
> That is the proof of the fact that it isn't Unity they want.





HAHA.  Trump did more to turn us into a banana republic with a thug for a leader than any past president. 

No wonder he was a one term failure.


----------



## Gilligan

easyliving45 said:


> HAHA.  Trump did more to turns us into a banana republic with a thug for a leader than any past president.
> 
> No wonder he was a one term failure.


Sniffen Joe has already said "Hold My Ensure and Watch This....".. He's on a destruction roll.


----------



## GURPS

Vaccines Should Signal A Return To Normal, But Blue States And Bureaucrats Are Ensuring That Doesn’t Happen 

While the media lambasted Florida Gov. Ron DeSantis for disregarding federal guidelines in order to prioritize vaccinating his state’s vulnerable elderly, doubtless saving many lives, blue states were embroiled in their own rollout disasters. New York Gov. Andrew Cuomo, the same man whose nursing home policy contributed to the deaths of nearly 10,000 residents, instituted confusing rules and eligibility requirements that left precious doses of the drug thrown away, spoiled amid the failure. Under Cuomo, who is now embroiled in two separate scandals, prisoners were permitted to jump the vaccine line ahead of vulnerable populations.

Of the top four most successful states in the early days of vaccine rollout and administration, three were red: North Dakota, West Virginia, and South Dakota. Now North Dakota’s mask mandate has expired and West Virginia has lifted its capacity limits on restaurants and other businesses. These types of actions instill confidence in a vaccine and move Americans toward normalcy — but they’re few and far between and confined mostly to red states.
Meanwhile, California Gov. Gavin Newsom’s vaccine failures, which mirrored New York’s, have added fuel to the fire of his opponents’ recall efforts. Consider that while nearly 13 percent of the West Virginia population has received both doses of a two-dose vaccine, only 8.5 percent of Californians have been so fortunate.


----------



## GURPS

*‘COVID Passports’ Are Coming. Here’s How They Are Already Being Used Across The World*


As COVID-19 vaccines continue to roll out all across the nation, many government officials are now reportedly considering some form of COVID “passport,” which would allow people to escape restrictions on travel or work. 

New York is already issuing an “Excelsior Pass” to residents which would provide proof of a COVID vaccination or a current negative test while attending public events. The European Union plans to roll out a “Digital Green Pass” for work and travel between nations. Israel has begun implementing a “green pass” for its vaccinated citizens to enter gyms, restaurants, and public venues. 

Here’s a breakdown of some of the major so-called “COVID passports” being considered or already in use, and the potential implications they would have on all of us.


----------



## GURPS

*Vaccine Nationalism 'Shaming' Is Worse than 'Mask Shaming'*

The Compassion Brigades and international do-gooders have begun to point fingers at Western countries like the U.S. and accuse them of not caring about billions of vulnerable poor people who might sicken and die without being vaccinated. That is, indeed, a tragedy. But what is it they want from the U.S. and other nations that have been struggling to vaccinate their own citizens?

_New York Times:_


> Tens of millions of doses of the coronavirus vaccine made by the British-Swedish company AstraZeneca are sitting idly in American manufacturing facilities, awaiting results from its U.S. clinical trial while countries that have authorized its use beg for access.
> The fate of those doses of AstraZeneca’s vaccine is the subject of an intense debate among White House and federal health officials, with some arguing the administration should let them go abroad where they are desperately needed while others are not ready to relinquish them, according to senior administration officials.


Europe has suspended the distribution of the AstraZeneca vaccine because of possible problems with blood clots. So we should send a lethal drug overseas?


> The company is now grappling with another safety scare. Acting out of precaution, health authorities in Denmark, Norway and Iceland suspended use of the AstraZeneca’s vaccine on Thursday after several reports across the continent of severe blood clots.
> European official and the company said there was not evidence of any causal link. In the vast majority of cases, the emergence of such medical conditions has nothing to do with the vaccine. Some percentage of people are expected to fall ill by chance after getting vaccinated, as would happen in any group of people.



This is a case of damned if you do and damned if you don’t. Many EU countries may be willing to part with some doses but the slowdown in AstraZeneca production has thrown the entire system into chaos. And the U.S. needs those doses to ensure that our own population is vaccinated first.
“If we have a surplus, we’re going to share it with the rest of the world,” President Biden told reporters on Wednesday, speaking generally about the U.S. vaccine supply. “We’re going to start off making sure Americans are taken care of first.”


----------



## Hijinx

Let them do the testing. If they want an untested drug , give it to them, as is.
How did we get tens of millions of this untested British-Swedish drug in the first place?
And what did we spend for this untested drug?


----------



## Hijinx

We have tens of millions of doses of a British-Swedish drug that hasn't been tested?

Did Biden pull and Hogan and buy an untested worthless drug?


----------



## herb749

GURPS said:


> *Vaccine Nationalism 'Shaming' Is Worse than 'Mask Shaming'*
> 
> The Compassion Brigades and international do-gooders have begun to point fingers at Western countries like the U.S. and accuse them of not caring about billions of vulnerable poor people who might sicken and die without being vaccinated. That is, indeed, a tragedy. But what is it they want from the U.S. and other nations that have been struggling to vaccinate their own citizens?
> 
> _New York Times:_
> 
> Europe has suspended the distribution of the AstraZeneca vaccine because of possible problems with blood clots. So we should send a lethal drug overseas?
> 
> 
> This is a case of damned if you do and damned if you don’t. Many EU countries may be willing to part with some doses but the slowdown in AstraZeneca production has thrown the entire system into chaos. And the U.S. needs those doses to ensure that our own population is vaccinated first.
> “If we have a surplus, we’re going to share it with the rest of the world,” President Biden told reporters on Wednesday, speaking generally about the U.S. vaccine supply. “We’re going to start off making sure Americans are taken care of first.”




When Trump wanted to make sure Americans were taken care of 1st the media called him names. Now Biden says the same and nothing.


----------



## GURPS




----------



## Ken King

I saw earlier where the Biden administration is giving millions of vaccine doses to Mexico and Canada.  Too bad for them it is the AstraZeneca version that hasn't been approved for use in the USA.


----------



## GURPS

*Ron DeSantis Shoots Down the Idea of Vaccine Passports and His Reasoning Is Pitch Perfect*

This perspective is precisely correct. A primary role of government is to prevent your rights from being infringed. This obligation includes protecting freedom of association and movement. It may be near religion in some right-wing circles to say that private businesses can do whatever they want. This is simply not the case. When a private company seeks to interfere with your inalienable rights, it is incumbent on the government to step in. DeSantis and the Florida legislature have already protected businesses from COVID-19 liability in legislation signed today:



> “We don’t want to be in a situation where people are scared of being sued, just for doing normal things,” DeSantis said. “And so, we worked very early on to look at to see ways that we could provide some certainty for both businesses, and healthcare providers. This was obviously a top priority for many of us up here. And I think that the legislature has been able to deliver today.”



On what planet should businesses with this protection be able to deny entrance without proof of vaccination? It is up to individuals to engage in activities they feel are safe using rational decision-making based on their vaccination status, risk, or recovered status.


[clip]

Do you think a bank should be able to deny you a loan if you buy a car with a gas engine? Do you believe an insurance company should be able to deny coverage to a gun manufacturer engaged in a legal industry? Should a bank be able to require you to install solar panels on the home you would like to buy? All this and more is coming under ESG—environmental, social, and government—standards. You may be familiar with Operation Chokepoint, created under the Obama Justice Department. Global collaboration on ESG criteria from the world’s leading financial institutions via the World Economic Forum is the next iteration. Merrill Lynch is already assigning customers an ESG score.

It is a social credit score by another name being implemented by private businesses. Government intervention is the only way it will stop. Global governments in liberal democracies are standing aside while private companies seek to interfere with your fundamental rights in a way the government simply cannot. And unless we demand that our government protect those rights, they will vanish. DeSantis should be lauded and emulated on this front.


----------



## This_person

easyliving45 said:


> Blacks have been used in experiments recently in our countries history and therefore are wary of government medical efforts.


It is outstanding that at least some people are wary of government medical efforts.  We ALL should be.

That said, it's not just black people who have been used in experiments by the government.  Have you ever heard of James Ketchum?  How about Edward Cohn?  How about Plutonium Testing?  How about the Mustard Gas experiments that were primarily aimed at using white test subjects (but some people of Asian descent just in case)?  How about Edward Nevin and Operation Sea Spray?  How about the Willowbrook Experiments?  How about the Measles Vaccine Experiment, where the CDC killed who-knows-how many people while secretly testing a vaccine by offering it for free to folks?  

Are you so naive that you think there's a zero percent probability that this is all a test in and of itself?

Why in the world would ANYONE not be very wary of government medical efforts?


----------



## LightRoasted

If I may ...

People are dying worldwide due to these deadly “Covid” injections, the side effects have been horrendous, and sickness has been rampant due to these shots. Now they are coming after your children. What sane parent would allow their children to be used as experimental rats by this evil and corrupt government and its partners in murder? What kind of parent would allow their newborn or infant child to go through virulent exploratory testing by giant corporate whores? What parent would allow the use of aborted fetal cell lines into their own child? These are not parents; they are uncaring predators!

 I care not that any consenting adult decides voluntarily to agree to these fake ‘vaccine’ experiments, regardless of the consequences, because that is their choice, and stupidity is no crime. But leave the children alone.








						Pfizer begins Covid vaccine trial on infants and young kids
					

The U.S. is unlikely to achieve herd immunity until children can get vaccinated, public health officials and infectious disease experts say.




					www.cnbc.com


----------



## TPD

Vaccine passports will be the new legal discrimination.  Will I still have to bake the gay/trans cake for you if you don't have the vaccine? What if you are black without the vaccine?


----------



## DaSDGuy




----------



## TPD

DaSDGuy said:


> View attachment 156139


Unfortunately that is where we are headed and people don't even realize it is happening.  The marketing in all of this is genius!


----------



## GURPS

TPD said:


> The marketing in all of this is genius!




Progressives side step privacy and legal challenges buy leaving the process to businesses


----------



## GURPS

*CDC: Data Suggests Vaccinated People Don’t Carry Virus Or Get Sick*


“Our data from the CDC today suggests that vaccinated people don’t carry the virus, don’t get sick and that it’s not just in clinical trials, but it’s also in real world data,” CDC Director Dr. Rochelle Walensky said, according to KNTV, an NBC affiliate.

Walensky was referring to a new study of nearly 4,000 frontline workers, some of whom were vaccinated while others were not, the station said. “The group tested themselves weekly for COVID-19 infections between December and March.”

“Among fully vaccinated people in the study, there were only three COVID-19 infections detected,” KNTV reported. “Unvaccinated participants logged 161 covid cases, scientific evidence experts say proves fully-vaccinated people are protected in two ways.”

“Essentially vaccines block you from getting and giving the virus,” University of California-San Francisco Infectious Disease Specialist Dr. Monica Gandhi told the station. “You can feel safe as a vaccinated person going indoor dining, going to a gym, going to the movies, going to places you did not feel safe before.”


----------



## Sneakers

Have some workmen over for a project.  One was a little reluctant to come close, kept his distance.  I said, "Don't worry, I've had my shots!!"  And as I said that, I realized that I just equated myself to a dog getting rabies or distemper shots.

  What have we become?


----------



## Hijinx

Sneakers said:


> Have some workmen over for a project.  One was a little reluctant to come close, kept his distance.  I said, "Don't worry, I've had my shots!!"  And as I said that, I realized that I just equated myself to a dog getting rabies or distemper shots.
> 
> What have we become?



LOL I have been saying that for a week now and yes that was my intention when I said it . To make myself comparable with a dog and a rabies shot.


----------



## GURPS

*With Vaccine Passports, Politicians Are Hoping Business Owners Will Do Their Dirty Work*



Setting aside the obvious debate regarding societal division and privacy concerns, there is one point which is being missed by many as the idea of “vaccine passports” becomes an unfortunate and inevitable reality: _yet again, politicians are avoiding responsibility by making business owners the “face” of COVID-19 restrictions._

As I explained earlier this week during a conversation with Michael Knowles, politicians are experts when it comes to avoiding responsibility. While they fall over themselves when it comes to taking credit for any real or perceived successes — for example, Anthony Fauci claiming that COVID-19 vaccines were “the best decision I’ve ever made” — they are usually nowhere to be seen when it comes to unpopular policies or negative outcomes.

COVID-19 restrictions are no different.

Throughout 2020, the responsibility for enforcing every draconian mandate — whether it be business closures or mask usage — was delegated to the small business owner. They, and not the government, became the “face” of the draconian mandate. They were the ones who had to deal with angry customers — whether justified or not — all while dealing with the stress of trying to keep their business alive.

With vaccine passports, the strategy is exactly the same. The government will effectively attempt to force citizens to be vaccinated if they hope to remain an equal member of society, while making small business owners responsible for bearing the brunt of the backlash from those who disagree.


----------



## TPD

GURPS said:


> *With Vaccine Passports, Politicians Are Hoping Business Owners Will Do Their Dirty Work*
> 
> 
> 
> Setting aside the obvious debate regarding societal division and privacy concerns, there is one point which is being missed by many as the idea of “vaccine passports” becomes an unfortunate and inevitable reality: _yet again, politicians are avoiding responsibility by making business owners the “face” of COVID-19 restrictions._
> 
> As I explained earlier this week during a conversation with Michael Knowles, politicians are experts when it comes to avoiding responsibility. While they fall over themselves when it comes to taking credit for any real or perceived successes — for example, Anthony Fauci claiming that COVID-19 vaccines were “the best decision I’ve ever made” — they are usually nowhere to be seen when it comes to unpopular policies or negative outcomes.
> 
> COVID-19 restrictions are no different.
> 
> Throughout 2020, the responsibility for enforcing every draconian mandate — whether it be business closures or mask usage — was delegated to the small business owner. They, and not the government, became the “face” of the draconian mandate. They were the ones who had to deal with angry customers — whether justified or not — all while dealing with the stress of trying to keep their business alive.
> 
> With vaccine passports, the strategy is exactly the same. The government will effectively attempt to force citizens to be vaccinated if they hope to remain an equal member of society, while making small business owners responsible for bearing the brunt of the backlash from those who disagree.


I can speak to this first hand.  Most of you know my story. Part of it involves the enforcement of the masks in my business. I was very clear From the beginning with my employees AND with Dr. Brewster that it was not up to me or my employees to be the mask police. No where in Hogan’s executive order does it say we (businesses) need to enforce it. Of course the tyrant didn’t agree with me. Our court case has proven I AM CORRECT - Retail businesses are NOT required to enforce masks! I have been trying to educate business owners on this but most are too scared of the health department to do otherwise. I am currently working on something to get the word out to businesses.


----------



## GURPS

*Vermont GOP governor opens up COVID vaccines for those who identify as Black, Indigenous or person of color*





The state's website advertises "BIPOC household focused clinics" in Northern and Southern Vermont. For the Burlington area, the state offers a vaccination form that specifies eligibility is for BIPOC individuals and members of their household. The first question asks: "Do you identify as Black, Indigenous, or Person of Color (BIPOC)? This includes anyone who is non-white."

Other eligibility categories include people 50 years and older, people 16 years or older with high-risk health conditions, English language learners and people in immigrant/refugee communities, health care personnel and residents of long-term care facilities, people who work in the public safety system and school staff and child care workers. The immigrant/refugee category similarly offers "community-specific clinics."

The categories link to a site describing the state's strategy of "working toward equity."

"We still have much more to do to address the significant disparities in the rates of COVID-19 infection, hospitalization, and death among Vermonters who are Black, Indigenous and people of color (BIPOC)," the website reads. "Right now we are working with funded community partners to understand the barriers that might limit vaccine access for BIPOC Vermonters, as these require unique public health solutions."


----------



## GURPS

*Florida Gov. Ron DeSantis Delivers On Promise, Bans ‘Vaccine Passports’ With Executive Order*




DeSantis also stated that “requiring so-called COVID-19 vaccine passports for taking part in everyday life — such as attending a sporting event, patronizing a restaurant, or going to a movie theater — would create two classes of citizens based on vaccination.”

Last month, New York became the first state in the country to implement a COVID-19 “vaccine passport.” Conversely, DeSantis said that “It’s completely unacceptable for either the government or the private sector to impose upon you the requirement that you show proof of vaccine to just simply participate in normal society.”

“You want to go to a movie theater, should you have to show that? No. You want to go to a game, a theme park? No. So we’re not supportive of that,” he added.


----------



## GURPS

*Vaccine Passports Face Privacy Skeptics On Right And Left But Legacy Media Paints GOP As Conspiracy Theorists* 


“Any proposal for vaccine credentials must be primarily paper-based, decentralized, and protect privacy,” Stanley wrote. “But given the difficulty of creating a digital vaccine passport, we could see a rush to impose a COVID credential system built on an architecture that is not good for transparency, privacy, or user control. That could lock us into a bad standard as other parties that need to issue credentials piggyback upon it to offer everything from age verification to health records to hunting licenses to shopping accounts, memberships, and web site logins.”

In a Daily Beast article published in December, left-leaning privacy attorneys Albert Fox Cahn and Amanda Hummell argued Silicon Valley is ill-equipped to handle millions of Americans’ data, which would lead to “a new wave of surveillance tools.”


While claiming algorithms are racist, the two make a solid case big tech will only abuse confidential information given its history of doing so. The piece takes a hard look at the implications of allowing big tech such intimate access into our lives, and questions both the role corporations should play in vaccine tracking and whether they are suited to do so at all.



> New products claim to do everything from optimizing vaccine distribution to tracing infections to monitoring who has immunity, as tech firms have worked to insert themselves into every facet of the public health fight. But the reality keeps falling short of the sales pitch, and recent debacles with vaccine priority algorithms and contact tracing apps are a warning for what’s coming next as the tech firms are just getting started. With this godsend of a vaccine comes a renewed push for immunity passports, an unproven technology with a racist history that deserves no place in 21st century health care, and a new wave of surveillance tools to monitor our health data.


----------



## TPD

I foresee a bill written in congress soon awarding $1.9 trillion to Amazon/Microsoft/Google to create a vaccine passport database.  Government learned its lesson on the Obamacare websites so going straight to the big boys this time to get it done.  Of course there will be an add-on bill passed next year for another $1 trillion to finish the project.


----------



## Kyle

TPD said:


> I foresee a bill written in congress soon awarding $1.9 trillion to Amazon/Microsoft/Google to create a vaccine passport database.  Government learned its lesson on the Obamacare websites so going straight to the big boys this time to get it done.  Of course there will be an add-on bill passed next year for another $1 trillion to finish the project.


And of course there'll be a few more mandatory requirements of those in the database...


----------



## GURPS

*Fauci says US will not require COVID-19 ‘vaccine passports’*



Dr. Anthony Fauci said Monday that the US government will not require Americans to use vaccine passports to prove they’ve been immunized against the coronavirus.

The director of the National Institute of Allergy and Infectious Diseases said the federal government “may be involved in making sure things are done fairly and equitably.”

“But I doubt if the federal government is gonna be the leading element of that,” Fauci told the “Politico Dispatch” podcast.

*Fauci said he expects certain businesses and educational institutions to be the ones to create their own policies about vaccination.*

“I’m not saying that they should or that they would, but I’m saying you could foresee how an independent entity might say, ‘Well, we can’t be dealing with you unless we know you’re vaccinated.’ But it’s not going to be mandated from the federal government,” he said.





No the Gov is not going to *DIRECTLY* Mandate a VP, we are instead going to *PUSH* Businesses to implement a VP


----------



## Sneakers

GURPS said:


> Dr. Anthony Fauci said Monday that the US government will not require Americans to use vaccine passports to prove they’ve been immunized against the coronavirus.


But since places like NY are already implementing a passport, and only NY residents can get one, pretty much curbs their tourist industry.


----------



## GURPS

*'Enough!'– Republicans Warn of 'Creeping Fascism' If We Don't 'Resist' the Vaccine Passport*



On Tuesday in _The Hill_, Senator Rand Paul called for all Americans to “resist” the vaccine passports, characterizing them as the “latest COVID power grab.”



> You’ve all heard my opinions on government bureaucrat Anthony Fauci. But it goes wider and deeper than any one person. And now we are in danger of their creeping fascism staying in our lives forever if we don’t stand up and resist.
> *The newest power grab comes in the form of an alleged “Vaccine Passport” which would determine your social suitability to engage in your everyday life. *[emphasis added]
> Want to go to the store? Show your vaccine card.
> Want to go to a restaurant or concert? Did you tell the government what vaccines you’ve had?
> Want to travel? VACCINE PAPERS PLEASE.



Paul says the American public should never have let go of their power for one second. Getting it back from power-hungry “tyrants and media fearmongers” may prove difficult.



> We can’t let government tyrants and media fearmongers push us into accepting this terrible idea that we need their permission to go back to our lives.
> By early summer, everyone in America will have been eligible for a vaccine. Between those who took the vaccine or had COVID, there is little to no doubt we will have herd immunity by then, and danger from COVID will be low.
> Even the CDC now admits what I said months ago (and Dr. Fauci denied) — those who have been vaccinated are not getting sick and they are not passing along the disease to others.



Paul isn’t anti-vaccination, he’s anti tyranny and pro-science.


----------



## GURPS

*There's No Stopping Vaccine Passports. Here's Why.*


Here’s what’s likely to happen:


They’ll make it impossible to travel on public carriers — buses, airlines, Ubers, Amtrak — and they may even make it impossible to travel to another state in your private vehicle (you didn’t think that EZ-Pass mounted on your windshield was only for tracking your tolls, did you, Prole?).
They will make it impossible for you to go to a store to buy food or eat at a restaurant. Health departments will only be too happy to shutter businesses that refuse to comply with the vaccine passport scheme. Sure, you can protest by moving about these businesses without a mask, but the owners of your local mom-and-pop shop are the ones who will pay a steep price for your civil disobedience by losing their operating license.
You won’t be able to go to work. Health departments in various states have BROAD authority to shut down businesses that they deem a health risk, and the courts have done little to curb these powers.
Your unvaccinated kids won’t be allowed to attend school, daycare, or extracurricular activities. The teachers’ unions will make sure of that.
Doctors may refuse to treat you unless you’ve been vaccinated. If you’ve not yet run into a doctor who knows what’s best for you—and your kids—brace yourself. They are tanned, rested, and ready for this fight.
And if you don’t think there are children’s services workers champing at the bit to take your kids away because either they’re unvaccinated or you are, you haven’t been paying attention.
The list goes on and on.

One of the things that has concerned me most about our response to the pandemic is the number of people who have completely bought into the panic-porn narrative—for a virus with an extremely low mortality rate for all but the most vulnerable Americans. Ohio Gov. DeWine’s approval ratings on his handling of the pandemic have, shockingly, hovered around 70-80% since last spring. The more mandates he issues the better people seem to like him.

PJM’s Stacey Lennox discussed last week how we’re really living in two different Americas when it comes to the pandemic. Sadly, a majority of Americans are perfectly fine with letting the pandemic run their lives—being told whom they can visit, where they can eat, and what they must wear on their faces. Hospitals, including one I’ve learned about in Virginia, are even ripping newborn babies away from their mothers if one or both test positive for COVID-19 during their stay. And all this is considered, by a majority of Americans, to be necessary—and completely normal. They revel in signaling their virtue on social media and in public as they sneer at those of us who think it’s stupid to wear a mask outside. (And it’s doubly stupid for me to be forced to wear a mask at all, since I’ve recovered from COVID and tested positive for antibodies a month ago.) Anyone who disagrees with The Narrative is an anti-science rube who hates his fellow man and won’t “do something as simple as wearing a mask” to protect others.


----------



## GURPS

*Another Governor Just Banned Government Mandated Vaccine Passports*


Texas Republican Governor Greg Abbott announced Tuesday he is barring the use of government mandated vaccine passports in the Lone Star State. 


"Texans shouldn't be required to show proof of vaccination & reveal private health information just to go about their daily lives. I issued an Executive Order that prohibits government-mandated vaccine passports in Texas," Abbott tweeted. "Don't tread on our personal freedoms."


----------



## GURPS

*Roe v Wade Blocks Vaccine Passports*


----------



## TPD

GURPS said:


> *There's No Stopping Vaccine Passports. Here's Why.*
> 
> Your unvaccinated kids won’t be allowed to attend school, daycare, or extracurricular activities. The teachers’ unions will make sure of that.



What happened to "no child left behind"?


----------



## stgislander

TPD said:


> What happened to "no child left behind"?


Nothing interferes with the teachers' union.


----------



## GURPS

*Hawaii To Introduce Vaccine Passport Program*


Democratic Governor David Ige officially signed his newest emergency proclamation for the COVID-19 crisis on Friday. According to Maui Now reporting, the proclamation continues the moratorium on evictions, which will allow tenants to stay in their place of residence even if they cannot pay rent. It also permits the expiration date for certain permits, driver’s licenses, and state IDs to be extended, among other declarations.

In addition, the governor’s emergency proclamation had some other items of note — namely, the potential rollout of a program that would allow people to be exempt from self-quarantining when they arrive in the state if they can provide proof that “they have completed a vaccine regimen approved by [the Department of Health]” before they depart to go to Hawaii. They must have uploaded the verification into the Safe Travels program or provided validation some other way. The proclamation made the point that this exception is not permitted currently, but more details will be provided.

As of now, if travelers come to Hawaii, they must self-quarantine for 10 days or be granted an exemption. The exemption can be granted if they provide a negative COVID-19 test that was administered “within 72 hours from the final leg of departure” or receive an exemption for other reasons, such as if they have previously been infected with the virus and can no longer spread it to other people.


----------



## SamSpade

THIS one is my favorite in the long line of COVID idiocy:









						Philadelphia Youth Baseball Team Cancels Cooperstown Dreams Park Tournament Due To COVID-19 Vaccine Requirement For Players
					

The Roxborough Outlaws made the decision to pull from the tournament after Cooperstown Dreams Park announced it is requiring all players, coaches and campers ages 12 and older to receive a COVID-19 vaccine in order to participate in its 2021 tournaments.




					philadelphia.cbslocal.com
				




There IS NO vaccine approved for children under 16.


----------



## PeoplesElbow

Even though I got the vaccine I will not have a passport. That info is mine and I will share it with my health care provider.


----------



## Kyle

Just have everybody get a tattoo on their forehead.


----------



## GURPS

*Bridgestone Creates Two Classes of Employees—The Vaccinated and the  Unvaccinated*


An update to Bridgestone Americas, Inc’s corporate travel policy dated April 4, 2021, is an example of how employers may leverage their influence over individuals to make the COVID-19 vaccination necessary, even if they do not mandate it. The new policy applies to all employees who travel or meet with customers, but the implications are inescapable. There will be two classes of employees for the foreseeable future: those who have received the vaccine and those who have not. The introduction to the policy update states that explicitly. According to internal documents provided to PJ Media by a Bridgestone employee:



> Below is a summary of key updates to the policy’s protocols, which now differentiate between fully vaccinated teammates and partially vaccinated or unvaccinated teammates. Also included is a helpful Q&A to assist you in having conversations with other teammates and customers about their vaccination status.




Many corporations have put travel safeguards or prohibitions in place during the pandemic. Most employers prioritize the health and safety of their employees for business continuity and employee relations purposes. However, if an employee’s job requires travel and he or she has an ethical or medical concern regarding receiving the COVID-19 vaccine, the new Bridgestone policy will identify that employee as unvaccinated. This status will be evident in internal company systems and the behaviors required based on their vaccination status.

First, the company is offering a $100 “Vaccine Support Payment.” Other companies have decided to do this, but Bridgestone will be tracking that information in Workday, their enterprise management system. If employees do not apply for the payment, they must report their vaccine status to the Human Resources Business Partner, who will enter it into the system. According to the policy, employees may be asked to present their government-issued COVID-19 vaccination record as evidence of complete vaccination.


----------



## GURPS

*Joy Reid Said Vaccinated People Who Refuse To Wear Masks Are 'Irrational.' Fauci Didn't Correct Her.*


"I am one of the fully vaccinated," she said. "I'm fully Fauci'd. The question I have is are we really going to get to the end of it? Because, Dr. Fauci, at this point it's political. There are people who are paranoid about you. They've decided they don't trust you, they think you're trying to have the government take over their lives or put nanobots in them and Bill Gates is going to physically control them if they get the vaccine. It isn't just hesitancy, it's paranoia. You have Tucker Carlson basically saying that you're not telling the truth, *if you're vaccinated there's no reason to wear a mask anymore*. You have people screaming at store clerks because they don't want to wear masks. This is not rational at this point, Dr. Fauci. So I wonder, what do we do about the irrational resistance to doing the basics, getting vaccinated and wearing masks."
​Fauci responded by largely echoing her concerns. He eventually conceded that people who were vaccinated could have unmasked gatherings in their own homes under some limited conditions, but stressed continued mask wearing outside the home.

"I don't understand why that freaks people out," said Reid. "Get a cute mask and make it fashion. Just put a mask on."

She has it exactly backward: It is Reid and Fauci who are being irrationally paranoid, not the people they are criticizing.

*The available evidence suggests that people who are fully vaccinated are essentially immune from suffering serious disease or death from COVID-19. They are also extremely unlikely to contract the virus at all, which means their odds of infecting someone else are very low. Mass vaccination is the ticket to ending the pandemic, and all advocacy efforts should be directed toward encouraging people to get vaccinated. Scaring the vaccinated back into a lockdown mindset is unnecessary and unscientific.*


----------



## GURPS

*New vaccine side effect? In Israel, six people develop herpes zoster*


“We cannot say the vaccine is the cause at this point,” lead researcher Dr. Victoria Furer of the hospital’s Department of Rheumatology told The Jerusalem Post. “We can say it might be a trigger in some patients.”

HZ is characterized by a small, red rash that develops on the skin and itches. If complications develop, it can cause nerve damage and pain, including a prolonged burning session on the skin even after it goes away.

The study was carried out on 491 patients with AIIRD and 99 controls at the hospitals. Of the 491 patients, 1.2% or six people developed HZ. Five of them got the herpes infection after the first dose and one after the second.

Furer said that five of the six patients who developed HZ were young, had mild cases of autoimmune disease and were taking little if any medications for it, which means they should not have been at increased risk for developing HZ.

“That is why we reported on it,” she said.

HZ tends to develop more in people over the age of 50.


----------



## GURPS

*10 Huge Corporations Working To Make Big Bucks From Forcing Americans Into Vaccine Passports* 






*IBM

Mastercard* 

*Salesforce, Oracle, Microsoft, Mayo Clinic, Evernorth*

These five groups have partnered through the “Vaccination Credential Initiative” to develop vaccine passports for Apple Wallet or Google Pay. The group goes so far as to say that people without smartphones “could receive paper printed with QR codes containing W3C verifiable credentials,” which would be a physical vaccine passport.

“As the world begins to recover from the pandemic, having electronic access to vaccination, testing, and other medical records will be vital to resuming travel and more,” said Mike Sicilia, executive vice president of Oracle’s Global Business Units. “This process needs to be as easy as online banking. We are committed to working collectively with the technology and medical communities, as well as global governments, to ensure people will have secure access to this information where and when they need it.”

“With a single platform to help deliver safe and continuous operations and deepen trust with customers and employees, this coalition will be crucial to support public health and wellbeing,” said Bill Patterson, executive vice president of CRM Applications at Salesforce.

Salesforce and Microsoft joined hundreds of other companies in opposing the recent Georgia election bill signed by Republican Gov. Brian Kemp to mandate ID for absentee ballots. Regardless, both are crafting IDs for people to prove they have received the vaccine. Neither companies responded to The Federalist’s request for comment.



*Healthvana, Carbon Health, Othena *


----------



## TPD

was just discussing a new underground economy today with a customer for those of us not getting the jab. Maybe creating my own utopia.


----------



## GURPS

*Pfizer Finds Counterfeit COVID-19 Vaccine Shots Abroad*

Authorities in several separate investigations confiscated vials that were later tested by the company. It was confirmed that the vials were filled with fake vaccine doses. Pfizer said in Mexico, the vials also had incorrect labels, whereas the vials seized in Poland were likely filled with anti-wrinkle treatment.

The Journal reported, “Pfizer tested the liquid in the vials purported to be its Covid-19 vaccine at its laboratory in Groton, Conn., finding it lacked key ingredients and instead contained hyaluronic acid, which is used in skin products.” Authorities in Poland said that nobody had gotten the fake vaccine there as it was confiscated from a man’s apartment.

“About 80 people at a clinic in Mexico received a fake vaccine going for about $1,000 a dose, though they don’t appear to have been physically harmed. The vials, found in beach-style beer coolers, had different lot numbers than those sent to the state, and a wrong expiration date, said Dr. Manuel de la O, the health secretary of Nuevo León state,” the outlet reported. “People were injected with distilled water,” Dr. de la O said in a phone interview with the Journal.


----------



## GURPS

*US may soon reach ‘tipping point’ on COVID vaccine ‘enthusiasm’: report*


“Once this happens, efforts to encourage vaccination will become much harder, presenting a challenge to reaching the levels of herd immunity that are expected to be needed,” the report said.

Health experts have estimated that at least 70 percent of the country’s population — and as many as 90 percent — will need to be vaccinated against the virus in order for the nation to achieve herd immunity.

To date, more than 134 million people in the US — or 40.5 percent of the population — has received at least one vaccine dose since inoculation efforts began in December, according to data from the federal Centers for Disease Control and Prevention.


----------



## GURPS

*Vaccine-Hesitant Americans Aren’t Ignorant Rubes, They’re Understandably Cautious* 


That means tens of millions of American adults won’t be getting a vaccine, at least not right away. Why? For corporate media, the answer is simple: those people are idiots who have either bought into crazy conspiracy theories about the pandemic or are simply too selfish and lazy to do the right thing. Dr. Anthony Fauci, for one, is very frustrated with them.

For outlets like The New York Times, it’s even simpler: “Least Vaccinated U.S. Counties Have Something in Common: Trump Voters,” ran a recent headline in the Times. The article argues that vaccine hesitancy “is highest in counties that are rural and have lower income levels and college graduation rates — the same characteristics found in counties that were more likely to have supported Mr. Trump.”

In other words, it’s all those science-denying MAGA idiots who are wary of getting a COVID-19 vaccine. The Times article notes the vaccine gap persists even in wealthier Trump-supporting areas, so it’s not just poor and uneducated Trump voters who are vaccine-suspicious, they’re all like that. Figures, right?


----------



## GURPS

*Claire McCaskill Is Upset ‘Trumpers’ Will ‘Cost Lives’ By Coming Out In Opposition To Vaccine Passports*

“I don’t know how the right got so far ahead creating such a political connotation around the conversation of vaccine passports but again, down here on planet earth, just about every college that has announced back-to-school policies for the fall has announced a policy that includes proof of vaccination,” MSNBC’s Nicolle Wallace said.

According to Wallace, providing proof of a COVID vaccine is no different than parents having to provide other immunization records when a student is enrolled in school.

“I don’t know, but it’s bad,” a wide-eyed Claire McCaskill replied. “I live in a state that the state legislature is dominated by Trumpers and they are busy making it illegal for a business to require a passport, a vaccine passport.”

McCaskill echoed Wallace’s earlier point, saying she too had to provide vaccine records to her children’s school. The former senator also said she had to provide her own immunization records before traveling to foreign countries for work.






Ah yes because going to the grocery store is the same as flying to Panama


----------



## Hijinx

*“I don’t know, but it’s bad,” a wide-eyed Claire McCaskill replied. “I live in a state that the state legislature is dominated by Trumpers and they are busy making it illegal for a business to require a passport, a vaccine passport.”*

Sounds like somehow Missouri screwed up. They have a Trumper legislature and elected this, Never-trumper masked man advocate to Congress.?  Take my advice Missouri get yourself a new representative next year.


----------



## my-thyme

This is from the CDC. If approx 45% of the American public gets a proven annual flu shot, how do they expect to get a substantially higher number if people to get an emergency vaccine?





__





						Flu Vaccination Coverage, United States, 2018–19 Influenza Season  | FluVaxView | Seasonal Influenza (Flu) | CDC
					

Estimates of Flu Vaccination Coverage among Children — United States, 2017–18 Flu Season




					www.cdc.gov
				




Table 2. Flu Vaccination Coverage* among Adults ≥18 years, by Race/Ethnicity, United States,† 2018–19 Season

*Race/Ethnicity‡**Unweighted Sample Size**%*§* ± 95% CI||**Difference from the 2017–18 Season ± 95% CI*Overall302,148*45.3 *± 0.48.2 ± 0.6¶White only, non-Hispanic232,228*48.7 *± 0.48.5 ± 0.6¶Black only, non-Hispanic21,809*39.4 *± 1.67.1 ± 2.0¶Hispanic22,404*37.1 *± 1.48.7 ± 1.8¶Other, non-Hispanic Overall20,794*41.2 *± 1.84.5 ± 2.5¶    Asian6,224*44.0 *± 2.72.0 ± 3.8    American Indian/Alaska Native (AI/AN)5,153*37.6 *± 3.54.5 ± 5.1    Other or multiple races **9,417*39.7 *± 2.77.3 ± 3.8¶


----------



## Kyle

Looks to me like Vaccines are racist!


----------



## Kinnakeet

easyliving45 said:


> Guess you've never heard of the Tuskegee experiment.
> 
> But coming from someone who thinks slavery was no big deal  and black should get over going to schools named after people who enslaved and killed their ancestors why am i not surprised.
> 
> Then you complain about how hard things are for white males.
> 
> SMH


Blacks should get over it its done gone time to move on and stop with the slave crap people of all colors were slaves at one time or another and they also need to stop calling themselves african american as that they cannot be as they were not born in africa but in the USA and therefore they are American Negros.
And why are you bringing the Tuskegee heros into this never once did they complain they just did there job and that was to protect the USA


----------



## GURPS

my-thyme said:


> ....   how do they expect to get a substantially higher number if people to get an emergency vaccine?




Not fully vetted or approved


----------



## Kinnakeet

GURPS said:


> *Waitress says she was fired from NYC eatery for not getting COVID vaccine*
> 
> A New York City waitress says she was fired from a popular Brooklyn restaurant after choosing not to get the COVID-19 vaccine for fear it might hurt her chances of getting pregnant.
> 
> Bonnie Jacobson, 34, told The Post that the management at Red Hook Tavern canned her on Monday because she balked at getting the shot immediately.
> 
> “It was shocking to me,” she said Wednesday. “I went through the stages: I’m hurt, I’m in shock — then I got mad.”
> 
> Jacobson, who has been married since October 2019, stressed that she’s not an anti-vaxxer and “fully supports” people being inoculated, but said she wants to wait for more research on the coronavirus vaccine’s possible effects on fertility.
> 
> “The way I see it, getting the vaccine is for me. It protects me. If I am not getting it, it’s my choice, and I’d only be hurting myself,” she said.
> 
> The coronavirus vaccines available haven’t been tested on pregnant women, but also haven’t been shown to affect pregnancy and are viewed as generally safe.


It is now being tested on millions of people thru out the world


----------



## LightRoasted

If I may ...



GURPS said:


> *Waitress says she was fired from NYC eatery for not getting COVID vaccine*


Ok, class? If your employer says you must get the experimental solution to stay employed, do this ....

Write up a liability statement, or have a lawyer do it, saying that if anything happens to you, for the remainder of your life, due to the fault, and complications, of the vaccine, that the employer, their Successor and Assigns, the owner/s and the management to be held personally liable, as well as their estates, accepts all liability, and will pay for any and all treatments, along with a healthy monetary monthly, (let's say $20,000 a month), stipend, for life.

You see, because what they are doing, is coercing you, placing you in a state of duress, (a violation of law, and common law), into signing an informed consent form before you even get the shot. That is the requirement set by the FDA when injecting an Emergency Use Authorization "vaccine". That's right folks. They must have you sign an informed consent form, from you, giving them permission to give you the shot. If you are being forced into signing something against your will, or a getting a shot, that is coercion, and is a violation of law.

_"The broad definition of coercion is "the use of express or implied threats of violence or reprisal (as discharge from employment) or other intimidating behavior that puts a person in immediate fear of the consequences in order to compel that person to act against his or her will."_

If there are those that stand for this behavior, then you get what you deserve.


----------



## GURPS

Chicago Public Health Commissioner Dr. Allison Arwady on Tuesday said the city will launch a COVID-19 vaccination passport program next month for admission to select concerts geared toward young people, in another effort to “incentivize” residents to get their shots.

For now, the city is working with club organizers on setting up shows and other events with “a youth flavor,” Arwady said, but the “Vax Pass” concept could end up applying to other venues, too.

“As we build vaccine confidence and convenience, we’re interested in thinking about ways to incentivize people to get the vaccine,” Arwady said. “I would hope that for most people their main incentive is to be able to stay healthy, keep their families healthy, keep their communities healthy — but we also know, younger people in particular may be excited about the idea of getting into events, for example, that might be limited to people who are vaccinated.”









						Some summer events could be limited to COVID-19 ‘Vax Pass’ holders
					

“As we build vaccine confidence and convenience, we’re interested in thinking about ways to incentivize people to get the vaccine,” Chicago Public Health Commissioner Dr. Allison Arwady said.




					chicago.suntimes.com


----------



## GURPS

*Montana Legislature Approves Bill Barring Employers From Requiring Workers To Get Vaccinated*

The Montana legislature on Tuesday passed a bill prohibiting employers from requiring their employees to receive a coronavirus vaccine as a condition of employment.

The bill bars employers from denying employment opportunities, educational opportunities, privileges, licensing, goods, or services based on vaccination status or whether someone has an immunity passport. Employers are still permitted to strongly recommend that workers get vaccinated.

The bill was amended so it would not affect vaccine requirements at public schools, but individuals can seek religious or medical exemptions to those vaccination requirements.

The bill now gets sent to Republican Governor Greg Gianforte for his signature.

“Up to now Montana employers have respected the fundamental, personal, medical and religious freedoms of Montanans,” GOP state senator Tom McGillvray, who presented the bill, said last week, according to the Associated Press.


----------



## GURPS

CDC Punishes ‘Superstar’ Scientist For COVID Vaccine Recommendation The CDC Followed 4 Days Later 


After the April 13 CDC pause, Kulldorff expressed this dissenting professional opinion in an op-ed in The Hill that came out April 17. He wrote:



> [T]hose under 50…are better off receiving the Pfizer or Moderna vaccines. Even though many more patients have received those vaccines, no CVST safety problems have been linked to them.
> The policy should be different for the older population, for which there were no reported cases of CVST. To deny the J&J vaccine to older people is neither desirable nor necessary. With a pause for all ages, the total vaccine supply will decrease, delaying vaccinations and increasing COVID-19 mortality.



Two days later, Cohn removed Kulldorff from the CDC’s COVID-19 Vaccines Safety Technical Work Group, known as VaST, for “recent public statements you’ve made regarding policy opinions.” Four days after that, the CDC once again allowed the Johnson and Johnson vaccine to be administered.

[clip]

*‘His Qualifications Are Spectacular’*

Kulldorff is a “world-class” vaccine safety “superstar,” said Jeffrey Brown, a Harvard Medical School colleague specializing in drug and vaccine safety research. “His qualifications are spectacular,” Brown said of Kulldorff. “He’s an international expert in vaccine safety. No one on earth would question whether he’s qualified to be on that committee. He’s a pioneer.”

In fact, methods Kulldorff helped develop underlie the CDC’s current monitoring system for quickly discovering if a vaccine is causing health risks. The Vaccine Safety Datalink (VSD) “is the best in the world at vaccine safety” and “Martin’s methods are what VSD is using,” Brown noted.

Kulldorff has world-class expertise in detecting health risks in the population as early as humanly possible. Over decades, his work has helped doctors and public health officials balance the risks of disease against the side effects of medical intervention. For doing exactly that with the Johnson and Johnson vaccine, a CDC that relies on methods he helped develop punished Kulldorff.

Kulldorff is also a coauthor of the Great Barrington Declaration published Oct. 4, 2020. The declaration argues COVID-19 lockdowns do more harm than good, and that public officials should instead focus protections on those most at risk. The declaration’s other coauthors are Sunetra Gupta of Oxford University and Jay Bhattacharya of Stanford University. All have faced massive public pressure for expressing these views.

“I’m really happy Martin has been willing to say what a lot of people are thinking. It’s not easy for an academic to do that, which is scary. It’s scary that academics feel like they can’t express an alternate view,” Brown said. “The fact that Martin and Bhattacharya, that people are criticizing them for pretty basic epidemiology and public health, is insane. It chills debate when perfectly reasonable opinions are shunned.”


----------



## GURPS

*There is no absolute right to refuse vaccination*


No one has the right to sicken anyone else or start a new spike in cases through carelessness or their own sense of “personal choice.” At the same time, people who have a valid medical reason not to be vaccinated — and they are extremely few — should get a pass.

Private businesses and employers have a right to set the rules for their customers, employees and anyone else who comes through their doors. Medical staff shouldn’t be allowed to sicken patients — or one another — with a potentially deadly virus. Foreign visitors to the United States also should have to show that they have gotten the shots or submit to quarantine, just as U.S. tourists to the European Union will have to do this summer.

[clip]

One problem is that public schools and colleges — as well as courthouses, Social Security offices and other public institutions — cannot require anyone to get a COVID vaccination until the vaccines receive final approval. Existing law demands that people be told they have the right to refuse pharmaceuticals before that stage.

The Pfizer and Moderna vaccines could receive approval by autumn, but variants of the virus keep cropping up, and if the vaccine boosters to fight those variants are considered new pharmaceuticals, they may remain under emergency-use rules. Congress needs to update the law so that vaccine refusers don't have a chance to endanger those who take wise medical precautions.




for a virus with a 99% survival rate


----------



## GURPS

*Own the Libs; Get Vaxxed*


Trump fans should take this vaccine in the spirit of dunking on all the libs who doubted the mighty thrusting force of Trump’s Operation Warp Speed. Last March 5, nine and a half months before FDA approval of the first shot, Trump asked his experts whether we might see a vaccine “within a few months,” and Anthony Fauci instantly corrected him: “A year to a year and a half.” When Trump said in August that he was hopeful we’d see a vaccine by November — it would be November 20 that Pfizer submitted its data to the FDA to request emergency approval — CNN got so far over its skis that it actually ran a bizarre Fact Check of the Future upbraiding the president, pointing out that the obviously irrefutable and always-correct super-duper expert Fauci was still insisting the vaccine “would likely not be available widely until ‘several months’ into 2021.” Say it with me in Trump voice, friends: WRONG. Fauci turned out to be mistaken about so many things that he was like the Hillary Clinton of medicine.

When you get vaccinated, you are spiking a football marked Warp Speed right in Fauci’s face. Don’t hesitate: Glory in the opportunity. Go out and get yourself a shot, and yes, it is a “shot,” a small but manly jolt to the system, like an ounce of Maker’s. Only a lib would use that prissy British word, “jab.” Since when do we turn down a shooting opportunity?

Some of us are openly stating that we will not take the vaccine because the libs want us to take it, and we like to drink many frothy cups of their hot, salty tears with our morning side of beef on our way to the moose-hunting lodge. “I Won’t Take the Vaccine Because It Makes Liberals Mad,” writes Peter D’Abrosca of _American Greatness_. Let me emphasize that I entirely agree with Peter’s motivation here: Making libs mad is some of the most important work we do. Their misery = our joy.


----------



## GURPS

*Joe Rogan Gets It Wrong on Vaccines and Young People*


If young people do not inoculate themselves in large numbers, the virus will continue to spread among both the young and older, more vulnerable unvaccinated populations. The first-order consequences are serious enough; many in this latter group will die and some youngsters — most of whom Rogan is right to say are not at risk of dying — could suffer long-term effects from the disease that we do not yet fully grasp. Moreover, the longer the disease retains a significant foothold in the population, the more variants will develop. While the vaccines have been remarkably effective at combating many of the variants that have developed to this point, there’s no guarantee that they will be as successful in the future.

But even if we were to consider the question of whether young people should get vaccinated based only on their chances of dying, any examination of the available data would lead to the conclusion that the answer is “yes.” According to the most recent CDC data, 2,097 Americans in the 18–29 age group have passed away with COVID as at least a contributing factor in their death. In the 30–39 bracket, that number rises to 6,089. For Americans in their 40s, it’s 16,507.

Now, these are not especially scary counts, and if you’ve been listening to only the shrillest of alarmists in the media over the last year, you might be shocked by how low they are. But even so, they still represent a threat that is orders of magnitude higher than that which is supposedly posed by the vaccines. The CDC halted distribution of the Johnson & Johnson vaccine two weeks ago after only a few instances of severe blood-clotting within a very specific demographic were linked to it. Pfizer and Moderna have had basically no problems linked to their vaccines save for the rare allergic reaction. So Rogan’s thesis fails even on its own terms.


----------



## Hijinx

If a person does not get the vaccine the only people he can hurt is others who did not get the vaccine-------------Right?


----------



## GURPS

Hijinx said:


> If a person does not get the vaccine the only people he can hurt is others who did not get the vaccine-------------Right?




even if you get the vaccine, you can be a carrier


----------



## LightRoasted

If I may ...

For those willing to take the time to read Pfizer's vaccine study paper, here it is.
*A PHASE 1/2/3, PLACEBO-CONTROLLED, RANDOMIZED, OBSERVER-BLIND, DOSE-FINDING STUDY TO EVALUATE THE SAFETY, TOLERABILITY, IMMUNOGENICITY, AND EFFICACY OF SARS-COV-2 RNA VACCINE CANDIDATES AGAINST COVID-19 IN HEALTHY INDIVIDUALS*

This is the "vaccine" solution that everyone is getting injected into their muscle and subcutaneous tissue.

First, some highlights to take serious note of ...

*2.3. Benefit/Risk Assessment:
"*There is an ongoing global pandemic of COVID-19 with _*no preventative or therapeutic options available*_." This is an outright lie.
*8.3.5.3. Occupational Exposure*
“An occupational exposure occurs when a person receives unplanned direct contact with a vaccine test subject, which may or may not lead to the occurrence of an adverse event. These people may include health care providers, family members, and other people who are around the trial participant." Also known as shedding.
*8.3.5. Exposure During Pregnancy or Breastfeeding, and Occupational Exposure*
Exposure to the study intervention under study during pregnancy or breastfeeding and occupational exposure are reportable to Pfizer Safety within 24 hours of investigator awareness.
*8.3.5.1. Exposure During Pregnancy An EDP occurs if:*
* A female participant is found to be pregnant while receiving or after discontinuing study intervention.
** A male participant who is receiving or has discontinued study intervention exposes a female partner prior to or around the time of conception.*

*A female is found to be pregnant while being exposed or having been exposed to study intervention due to environmental exposure. Below are examples of environmental exposure during pregnancy:*
*A female family member or healthcare provider reports that she is pregnant after having been exposed to the study intervention by inhalation or skin contact.*
 
Oh yeah, and here's a whopper:
*10.4.1. Male Participant Reproductive Inclusion Criteria*
Male participants are eligible to participate *if they agree to the following requirements* during the intervention period and for at least 28 days after the last dose of study intervention, which corresponds to the time needed to eliminate reproductive safety risk of the study intervention(s):

Refrain from donating sperm. PLUS either:
Be abstinent from heterosexual intercourse with a female of childbearing potential as their preferred and usual lifestyle (abstinent on a long-term and persistent basis) and agree to remain abstinent. OR
Must agree to use a male condom when engaging in any activity that allows for passage of ejaculate to another person.
*TO CLARIFY:* "Vaccine" study participants become super spreaders of something, they don’t say what it is, but it triggers secondary adverse events in people that never had the vaccine", when they are exposed to people who did have the "vaccine".

Now, even though all who are now receiving this "vaccine" were not "participants" in the "official trials" before the EUA was issued, you are still a participant in the experiment if you get, or have gotten, this "vaccine", because, it's the same "vaccine" formula being used today.

So in reality, that private school in Florida that won't allow vaccinated teachers to return in the fall is doing the correct thing. As the medical establishment and MSM always say when it benefits them, "Out of an abundance of caution".


----------



## GURPS

*Sunny Hostin Supports Vaccine Passports: ‘Shun Those That Refuse To Get Vaccinated’*



During a segment of the ABC show on Monday, Hostin said that people who do not get the COVID-19 vaccine should be barred from all walks of life, banished to the outer edges of society.

“It’s a public health issue. It’s not a political issue. This is just a vestige of the prior administration’s position on the mask,” as reported by The Washington Times. “The prior administration was an anti-science administration. I think we’re seeing the fallout of the bungling of the pandemic where it led to, you know, the death of over 500,000 people. We now know that studies show, had the pandemic been dealt with in a different way, in a public health manner, and had these masks and efforts not been politicized the way they were, we could have saved hundreds of thousands of lives, including the lives of my in-laws.”

Sunny Hostin then shifted all her blame to Republicans and white evangelicals, side-stepping the fact that black Americans have equally expressed a great degree of vaccine hesitancy, so much so that “Saturday Night Live” produced an entire sketch lampooning the subject.

“When you look at the folks that are not getting vaccinated, because it’s a quarter of Americans that are not getting vaccinated, white evangelicals, 45% said they won’t get vaccinated according to Pew Research,” asserted Hostin. “Republicans, almost 50% of Republicans, are refusing to get the vaccine. We won’t reach herd immunity because of those particular groups.”


----------



## Agee

Which would you rather have, a child to catch the virus and develop natural immunities, or a lab generated vaccine that no-one really knows how long it's effective or its long term effects...
A point I heard earlier was that "we've been vaccinated since we were children ", should we force another vaccine on the youth that's could cause more harm, then getting the virus?


----------



## TPD

I think I know more people that are not getting the vaccine than I know who are.  Not sure what that says about the people I hang out with.


----------



## GURPS

Airgasm said:


> A point I heard earlier was that "we've been vaccinated since we were children ", should we force another vaccine on the youth that's could cause more harm, then getting the virus?




Yes, that is true  .... However NO Covid Vaccine has been approved ..... except as an emergency measure 

instead we basically have the worlds largest experimental trails test in the history of medicine


----------



## LightRoasted

If I may ...



GURPS said:


> During a segment of the ABC show on Monday, Hostin said that people who do not get the COVID-19 vaccine should be barred from all walks of life, banished to the outer edges of society.


Well, ... Since I'm already an outlier, being banished sounds like fun.


----------



## GURPS

TPD said:


> I think I know more people that are not getting the vaccine than I know who are.  Not sure what that says about the people I hang out with.




Rebel


----------



## GURPS

*After Masks and Lockdowns, Here Come the 'Vaccines'*


While assuring us that pharmaceutical tests have been professionally run on the whole, _New York Times_ reporter Alex Berenson writes in _Unreported Truths about COVID-19_ that “the companies failed to test the vaccine on the ‘right’ people—the people at high risk of dying from Covid. They failed to prove that it actually reduced deaths, leaving a tragic hole in our medical and scientific knowledge.” Berenson mentions “realistic theories about possible long-run harms from the vaccines, such as the risk that they can lead to a dangerous rebound effect on people who later become infected with COVID.” 

In Berenson’s judgment, “regulators failed at every point in the development of these vaccines—the preclinical work, the major clinical trials, and the approval process”—though he gives them the benefit of the doubt, owing to the pressures they were under and still recommends that people be vaccinated. Nonetheless, all the vaccines accomplished was to “reduce moderate illnesses in people who were at low risk from COVID anyway.”

The ramifications of the vaccines are far worse than that. Symptomatic reactogenicity is not uncommon. In just a few months, a spectrum of concerning side-effects have appeared, ranging from blood clots, erythema, cardiovascular ailments and Bell’s Palsy to anaphylactic reactions, swollen lymph nodes, chronic pain and untimely deaths. It should be no surprise that the general population will be constantly assured by a complicit network of authorities and pseudo-authorities that adverse reactions are statistically insignificant and should not be heeded. The incurious will be easily persuaded, especially as countervailing reports will be duly censored.


----------



## TPD

GURPS said:


> Rebel


That I am!


----------



## GURPS

*WA State’s Reopening ‘Plan’ Includes Vaccine Passports For Religious Gatherings, Sporting Events*

According to Inslee’s office, Washington spectator facilities and religious organizations may increase their attendance capacity by screening for COVID-19 vaccination status and adding areas for vaccinated people. This vaccine verification process can be done in several ways:




> _Under the updated guidance the following are acceptable as proof of full vaccination: Vaccination card (which includes name of person vaccinated, type of vaccine provided and date last dose administered) OR a photo of a vaccination card as a separate document OR a photo of the attendee’s vaccine card stored on a phone or electronic device OR documentation of vaccination from a healthcare provider electronic health record or state Immunization Information System record. Self-reported vaccination records that are not verified by a health care provider cannot be accepted._




Under Inslee’s new “Roadmap to Recovery” guidelines, religious gatherings and spectator events are able to increase their capacity, but only for “vaccinated sections.”

In Phase 2 of the plan, religious gatherings can increase their overall facility capacity to 50% if “vaccinated-only sections” are implemented.



If you have the *Mark Of The Beast* You May Gather


----------



## GURPS

*What's Behind Vaccine Hysteria?*


Perhaps University of Pennsylvania behavioral economics expert David Asch, MD, MBA, can explain.  He studies how people make health decisions.  As opposed to utilizing incentives (beer and tickets) or rules (mandated vaccines to attend school), people can be cajoled into getting the vaccine usin



> a variety of techniques that are lighter touches than either rules or incentives. They’re from behavioral economics, they’re a gentle form of paternalism -- and yet they’re very powerful.
> There’s something called ‘social norming.’ As much as we like to think that we make our own decisions, the truth is that one of the most motivating factors for humans is doing what we think everyone else is doing.



Paternalism presumes the target is stupid and easily controlled.  Slavery is paternalistic.  Paternalism _is _very powerful, but not at all gentle and we should resist it with all of our might.

The messaging is designed to tug at our heartstrings and pique our desire to again run with the normal crowd; high-five fellow baseball fans; be a part of something good, something special, something almost religious… to save lives.  _Everyone else is doing it.  I don’t want to be “that guy.” _ 

Utilizing the key ingredients of propaganda -- psychology and marketing -- Asch explains, “Don’t try to use rules based on rational ideas.”  To compel the “vaccine hesitant” to abandon their faculties and reach for the needle, “we need to know how to hitch our [incentive] programs to those predictable psychological foibles [predictable ways we are irrational].”  Not with reason.  Or facts.  And certainly not with science.


----------



## GURPS

TPD said:


> That I am!




is this seat taken


----------



## GURPS

*Nationwide First: Authorities Bust California Man For Selling Fake COVID Vaccine Cards*



According to the FBI, using an official government agency seal, like the ones found on the vaccine card, is a federal crime.

Anderson faces felony charges of identity theft, forging government documents, falsifying medical records, and having a loaded unregistered firearm. Each of the charges, with the exception of falsifying medical records, according to The New York Times, have “a maximum penalty of three years in prison.” The falsifying medical records charge is a misdemeanor that carries a maximum sentence of six months in jail.


----------



## GURPS

*WH COVID coordinator Jeff Zients spews ‘effectively anti-vax propaganda’ during interview with Jake Tapper*






With that said, White House COVID coordinator Jeff Zients took the opposite approach during an interview with Jake Tapper on Sunday and repeatedly refused to answer just why President Joe Biden insists on wearing a mask while inside surrounding only by other vaccinated people:


----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## LightRoasted

If I may ...

For those where their employer is mandating them getting the "vaccine" or be fired.... From OSHA themselves. This should wake up those woke companies big time. So if any employer tries to coerce you into getting the experimental serum, inform them of this.

If I require my employees to take the COVID-19 vaccine as a condition of their employment, are adverse reactions to the vaccine recordable?

If you _require_ your employees to be vaccinated as a condition of employment (i.e., for work-related reasons), then any adverse reaction to the COVID-19 vaccine is work-related. The adverse reaction is recordable if it is a new case under 29 CFR 1904.6 and meets one or more of the general recording criteria in 29 CFR 1904.7.

Which I believe basically means that an employee would have a legal case to sue the employer.


----------



## GURPS

*Another U.S. State Bans Vaccine Passports*


Under the directive, state agencies and commissions are ordered to “provide full access to state spaces and state services, regardless of a constituent’s COVID-19 vaccination status.”

“Vaccine passport programs have the potential to politicize a decision that should not be politicized,” Gordon said in a statement. “They would divide our citizens at a time when unity in fighting the virus is essential, and harm those who are medically unable to receive the vaccine. While I strongly encourage Wyomingites over the age of 16 to get vaccinated against COVID-19, it is a personal choice based upon personal circumstances.”

Gordon took action after a resolution stalled that would have set out a “vaccine bill of rights.” Introduced in the a State House in March, the resolution pledged to “protect [Wyoming’s] citizens against unconstitutional and medically irresponsible COVID-19 vaccine mandates.”

*“‘[V]accine passports,’ ‘digital health IDs’ and other such required documentation pose substantial risks to personal privacy and equal treatment under the law for all citizens of Wyoming and the United States generally,” the resolution said.*


----------



## GURPS

*Glazov Gang: Universities Mandating Covid-19 Vaccinations*


Jennifer discusses* Universities Mandating Covid-19 Vaccinations, *unveiling *How universities are escalating their Maoist-style purge against students.*


----------



## LightRoasted

If I may ...

"Why would anyone allow himself to be injected with a substance for which the long-term adverse effects are completely unknown?"

"The current crop of Covid-19 vaccines have not been adequately tested, have not concluded Phase 3 Trials, and are not safe. And we’re not talking about the “short-term” effects here either. As tragic as the recent fatalities and injuries may be, they pale in comparison to the mountain of carnage we could see in the near future when vaccine victims discover that their compromised immune systems are no longer capable of fighting off new infections or wild strains of the virus. This same phenom emerged years ago in animal trials in which ferrets were injected with an experimental serum that helped them develop a “durable antibody response” to infection. Unfortunately– when the ferrets were exposed to the wild virus sometime later– they all died. Every one of them died."









						The CoVaxx-19 Scorecard: Bleeding, Blood-clots and the whole Nine Yards
					

'We have enough evidence now to see a clear correlation with increased Covid deaths and the vaccine campaigns. This is not a coincidence. It is an unfortunate unintended effect of the vaccines. We must not turn a blind eye and pretend this is not occurring. We must halt all Covid vaccine...



					www.unz.com


----------



## PJay




----------



## GURPS

*Pro-Trump web forums are abuzz with directions to forge Covid vaccine cards*


Specific directions showing how to forge Covid-19 vaccination cards have proliferated on conspiracy, pro-Trump and anti-vaccination forums throughout the internet in recent weeks, as users have exploited a largely makeshift verification system.

The cards, distributed by the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention, have been handed out to the more than 140 million Americans who have already received at least one dose of a Covid-19 vaccination. The Biden administration has declared it wouldn't create a federal vaccination database, citing privacy concerns, paving the way for the cards to become the country’s default national way to verify if someone has been vaccinated.

And while one state — New York — has embraced a vaccination verification app, there is scant evidence that others are close behind.


----------



## Sneakers

As rapidly as the restrictions are being lifted, how much benefit is there to having one?  Pretty soon there will be no need to show a card.  Sounds like a big waste of time to me.


----------



## jrt_ms1995

Sneakers said:


> As rapidly as the restrictions are being lifted, how much benefit is there to having one?  Pretty soon there will be no need to show a card.  Sounds like a big waste of time to me.


Which just means it will be Federally-mandated and 10s of billions of $ will be pissed away in a failed attempt to implement them. But someone and their friends will make money.


----------



## GURPS

*Ohio Governor Mike DeWine Announces MASSIVE Financial Incentive For Residents To Get Vaccinated*

Ohio Republican Governor Mike DeWine announced on Wednesday that adults who get the coronavirus vaccine will be entered into a drawing to win $1 million and that children who get vaccinated will be entered into a drawing to win a full-ride scholarship to Ohio State University.

The announcement came at the same time that DeWine said that the state would “remove all pandemic health orders,” except ones related to nursing, on June 2. DeWine stressed that it was important for everyone to get vaccinated, and that local businesses have stepped up in offering incentives to encourage people to get vaccinated.


----------



## TPD

If you’ve been vaccinated, no more masks anywhere, according to CDC.  But fat Larry says masks for everyone inside, regardless of vaccination status. Biden tells me I’m gonna be forced to wear a mask until I’m shot. I say we all just take the damn things off now and give the big to anyone who says anything to us since no one knows what a vaccine passport looks like.


----------



## my-thyme

I was with a friend at Mission BBQ, she never wears a mask. Young man at the register asked her if she had a mask she could put on, she said no, he said OK, what would you like to order?

Easy Peasy


----------



## PJay




----------



## TPD

my-thyme said:


> I was with a friend at Mission BBQ, she never wears a mask. Young man at the register asked her if she had a mask she could put on, she said no, he said OK, what would you like to order?
> 
> Easy Peasy


 
Pax Ale House or Dollar General in Ridge sure wasn’t that way towards me in the last week.  Glad it worked for your friend.


----------



## stgislander

The folks at the Dollar General in Ridge probably say to each other, "Oh crap... here he comes again."


----------



## GURPS

*After CDC Flip-Flops, Dr. Anthony Fauci Doubles Down on Insanity*




Of note is that children are not statistically at risk from the coronavirus. In fact, kids are far more vulnerable to the flu. The risk of complications from COVID climbs as you get older, especially above 70 years old. Fauci knows this so why in the world would he endorse continuing to abuse kids by making them put dirty Petri-dishes on their faces?

Now, to this point, we’ve been told that the reason kids needed to wear masks was not for their own safety, but because they could possibly spread the virus to others. Even then, the data shows they carry a weak viral load and don’t spread the disease much, which is why schools that have opened have been overwhelmingly safe. Regardless, if people are vaccinated, then there is no risk of the children spreading it to the adults. Reinfection chances are around 0.0075%, and even if you contract the disease after vaccination, your chances of death are less than getting struck by lightning.

So why exactly do children need to wear masks? They don’t, and Fauci’s pushing of that is just yet more proof that he’s a tiny tyrant who gets a high from controlling people. If someone is going to go around proclaiming they follow “the science,” then actually following the science would be paramount. Fauci isn’t doing that. He’s following whatever will get him his next CNN hit.


----------



## GURPS

*Andy Slavitt Wrecks the Clown Car in Disastrous CNN Interview on Biden's Vaccine Messaging*

This morning, CNN “New Day” co-host John Berman had White House senior COVID response advisor Andy Slavitt on to talk about the mixed messages, and specifically asked him why Biden – who is fully vaccinated – was wearing a mask indoors Wednesday during a meeting with House and Senate leaders, all of who have been fully vaccinated but who were also wearing masks. Slavitt proceeded to wreck the clown car with this ridiculous response:




> “Well, look, I think people who have been vaccinated are starting to get a little bit impatient with what can I do? Can I go indoors? Can I take masks off, et cetera? And I think the CDC is getting there step by step. So right now you can do pretty much everything outdoors without a mask, everything indoors if you’re around vaccinated people without a mask,” Slavitt said.
> “So why were they all wearing masks?” Berman asked.
> “I’m not sure the president is the average person. I personally think there’s a lot of protections around the president. Why does he need lots of Secret Service agents?” Slavitt said.
> “Why do they belt and suspender everything with the president? Because he’s a very important person, and you shouldn’t take your mark just by what you see in the Oval Office. I think most people if you are indoors around other people vaccinated, CDC says it’s okay, and I think you should listen to the CDC on that,” he said.


So I guess this means because Biden is an important man or something that he’ll be double masking for the rest of his presidency as a precautionary measure?


----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS

*Tucker Carlson Torches Biden's Mask 'Ultimatum'*


"Well, it’s not a request, it's a demand, and the president of the United States does not get to tell me or any other  American citizen what to wear.," Carlson said. "He's not offering a choice. He's laying down an ultimatum. He's saying if you don't get vaccinated, you must wear a mask. Again, that's not within his powers to demand."

The Fox News host also questioned the logic behind the push to vaccinate everyone despite the fact that those who are vaccinated should be protected, IF the vaccines work as advertised.



> Well, I’m just confused by the reaction because it’s not rational and, you know, I don’t want to accuse anyone else of having mental illness or emotional problems but these people are not thinking as scientists think. So you can’t simultaneously say that the vaccine is very effective and by the way, I see no reason to doubt that claim. It seems very effective - and, yet, at the same time say that once you have been vaccinated you are very concerned that you might be infected by people around you who are not wearing masks. That leaves a couple questions unanswered. The first that’s never asked, which is how exactly do we know that masks are very effective in preventing the transmission of Covid-19. I don’t think that we do know that and if we do, I would love to see the study that shows that. But more to the point, if you've been vaccinated, why are you concerned that you’re going to be infected by someone who is not wearing a mask? It doesn’t make any sense. You clearly don’t think the vaccine works if you're worried about that.


----------



## Hijinx

GURPS said:


>




Appealing to the New Yawk retards.  It probably works there.


----------



## GURPS

*Feminist Jill Filipovic Demands Vaccine Passports, QR Codes*


“Vaccine passports (or QR codes) now! If you don’t want to get vaccinated, that’s your right. But it’s not your right to go to a concert, bar, restaurant, or large event,” she tweeted to her 156.6k followers.

“Should there be health exceptions? Yes! Should there be religious exceptions? No! Sorry, believe what you want, don’t get vaxxed if you don’t want to, but you are not actually entitled to see Celine Dion live,” she added.

Fillipovic was responding to a tweet from Julian Sanchez that said, “We could have secure, smartphone scannable immunization credentials instead of handwritten cards inside of a few weeks if the administration decided to push it.”


----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS

*New Study Shows COVID-19 Vaccine Side Effects May Be More Common and Severe in Recovered Recipients*


----------



## stgislander

GURPS said:


> *New Study Shows COVID-19 Vaccine Side Effects May Be More Common and Severe in Recovered Recipients*


Explosive diarrhea?


----------



## Grumpy

stgislander said:


> Explosive diarrhea?


If you're gonna talk about Steny, there's another thread that mentions him, take it over there.


----------



## LightRoasted

If I may ...

Well this is interesting. Though many may think this site is far alt, it does do some good explaining at times.









						BOMBSHELL: Connecticut govt. secretly tells health care workers covid vaccines are DEADLY, but withholds the same information from the public
					

Today we bring you a shocking true story about covid-19 vaccines, the government of Connecticut, and an open admission that vaccines contain dangerous, even deadly substances (spike proteins) that are documented and known to cause vascular damage to human beings.  It's all admitted right in t




					www.naturalnews.com
				




And take a look at the link in the site to Connecticut's Pre-vaccination Checklist for COVID-19 Vaccines, and the waiver of liability statement that a receiver must sign, along with the list of ingredients. Did everyone see something like this before they got their shot?

*Pre-vaccination Checklist for COVID-19 Vaccines*


----------



## LightRoasted

If I may ...


----------



## Hijinx

It was bad enough with the Government trying to scare everyone about the pandemic that was no worse than the flu, now they are trying to scare everyone who got the shot. Give me a freaking break and just grow some balls.


----------



## GURPS

*World Governments Plan for COVID Booster Shots Next Winter*


One of the big unanswered questions about the coronavirus is whether or not those who have received a full dose of the COVID vaccine will need a “booster shot” or not.

It’s a critical question because most of the world has yet to be vaccinated and a supply crunch may be on the way. If we all need a booster shot after about a year, that will only add to our supply woes.

The only way to know if we’ll need the booster is through the passage of time. No one knows how long the antibodies generated in the body by the COVID vaccine will be effective. Researchers are carefully following individuals who took part in the Stage 3 studies of vaccine efficacy to determine their further immunity.

There is also the question of the effectiveness of current vaccines against the numerous variants that are popping up all over the world. While there’s no doubt that the vaccines offer some protection against all the variants, a booster shot may prove to be necessary to strengthen the body’s immune response to being exposed.


----------



## GURPS

*White House Advisor Says Getting COVID-19 Vaccine ‘Makes Us All More Attractive’ As Biden Admin Teams With Dating Apps*



On Friday, the White House announced that it has partnered with several major dating apps to encourage people seeking companionship to get vaccinated against COVID-19.

The Washington Post reported, “Nine dating sites have teamed up with the Biden administration to add features that will let users show they’ve gotten their shots.”

Andy Slavitt, the White House senior advisor on the nation’s coronavirus response, told reporters on Friday that the effort is intended to target younger Americans. He added, “these sites cater to over 50 million people in the U.S. and are some of the world’s biggest non-gaming apps.”

As demand for the vaccine slows, promotional campaigns are expected to launch on the apps in the coming weeks to help meet President Joe Biden’s goal to inoculate 70% of U.S. adults with at least one COVID-19 shot by July 4.


----------



## GURPS

*The People’s Republic of Oregon Imposes First Vaccine Passports and Conscripts Businesses and Churches to do its Spying *


It has come to this. Oregon health officials have approved the rollout of vaccine passports, requiring houses of worship, employers, and businesses to check the vaccine records of adherents, employees, or customers in exchange for being able to take off their masks indoors.

That’s right: in order to gain freedom from masks indoors, Oregonians must show their papers to show they’ve complied with state’s unique and oppressive plan to get more people vaccinated. Presumably, people unwilling to show their papers will be reported. Businesses and other entities under the new rules _will_ be “investigated” if they’re found breaking the rules.






The _Washington Examiner_ reports the Oregon Occupational Safety and Hazard Administration (OSHA) and other state agencies will enforce all of the new guidance. OSHA spokesman, Aaron Corvin, explained that employers brushing off the diktat also would be investigated.




> We expect employers to comply, whichever route they take – allowing the vaccination exemption or sticking with current requirements. We will take and investigate complaints alleging employers aren’t requiring face coverings for example or checking vaccination status.



No governmental entity requires vaccine passports. But this reflexive authoritarian response coincides with Oregon Democrats’ desire to be first in the race to total tyranny. The new rules were announced even though Oregon’s new COVID caseload dropped by more than half in the last week, so they seem an upside-down response to the facts on the ground.


----------



## GURPS

*The COVID Vaccine: The Facts*



All this points out a simple (conceptually) problem. We simply do not have good information on which to make many decisions about vaccination. So we have to try to be rational based on what little information we do have. The two poles of the question are simple. If you are young and healthy, your risk from COVID is miniscule. If you are old and infirm, your risk is up to 400 times higher. What’s a mother to do?

If you’re a grandmother who is a bit fluffy and takes meds for two or three significant medical problems, your risk from the vaccine is a whole lot smaller than your risk from the bug. It’s a no-brainer. Take the shot. If you’re young and healthy, your risk from the vaccine is unknown, but your risk from the virus is miniscule. Again, a no-brainer. Skip the shot. And, by the way, even making this rational choice doesn’t guarantee a particular outcome. After all, life is what happens while we’re making other plans.

The problem lies in between the clear situations. Until we have actual information, we simply do not have the ability to make a fully informed choice. And governmental agents who insist that you must have the shot are simply being power-mad dictators. They don’t have good information, either.

It’s time to return power to the people. “My body, my choice” should be shouted from the rooftops.


----------



## GURPS

*Papers Please: Oregon to Require Proof of Vaccination Before Going Maskless in These Establishments*


When the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention announced vaccinated individuals no longer need to wear masks indoors, with some exceptions, many on the left weren’t happy because they felt the unvaccinated would cheat—hence the push for vaccine passports. In Oregon, that has now become a reality.

The Oregon Health Authority is now requiring that individuals seeking to enter businesses, religious sites, or workplaces maskless show proof of their vaccination status.

“Businesses, employers and faith institutions now have the option to adjust their masking guidance to allow fully vaccinated individuals to no longer wear a mask in their establishments,” the updated policy reads. “Businesses, employers and faith institutions doing so must have a policy in place to check the vaccination status of all individuals before they enter their establishment.”

 If such policies are not created, the state’s masking guidance must still be followed, regardless of a person’s vaccination status.
Nathaniel Brown, a spokesperson for Oregon Business and Industry, told the New York Times that they “have serious concerns about the practicality of requiring business owners and workers to be the enforcer.”


----------



## Sneakers

GURPS said:


> many on the left weren’t happy because they felt the unvaccinated would cheat


I thought this would happen too, but not only are the unvaccinated still masking, but so are many of the vaccinated.  Passports simply aren't needed.


----------



## GURPS

Sneakers said:


> Passports simply aren't needed.




They are for the Little Eichmann's


----------



## GURPS

*Georgia Governor Bans State COVID Vaccine Passports*


----------



## GURPS

*Biden's EEOC Says Your Employer Can Force You to Get Vaccinated*

The Equal Employment Opportunity Commission says there’s nothing in federal law that can prevent an employer from compelling employees to be vaccinated in order to work.

However, the EEOC also said that for employees who have a religious objection or a physical disability that prevents them from receiving the vaccine, an employer must provide “reasonable accommodations.” Those accommodations could include forcing an unvaccinated employee to wear a mask, be socially distanced from other employees, or allowed to work from home.

_Wall Street Journal:_



> The updated guidance is intended to answer frequently asked questions, EEOC Chairwoman Charlotte Burrows said in a statement. She said the agency will continue to update and clarify its assistance for employers.
> The commission is an independent, bipartisan agency that enforces workplace civil-rights laws. The five-person body is led by Ms. Burrows, a Democrat whom President Biden elevated to the top position. It also includes three Republican members nominated by former President Donald Trump.


----------



## Grumpy

(swiped from an unlabeled blog)

Show me your AIDS card. It proves that you don't have the HIV virus.

Before you enter any business, fly on any airliner, enter any country, go to any school, you must prove you don't have HIV.

HIV has been the most contagious and deadly virus of the last 40 years. And there is no vaccine or experimental shot.

Full body suits with closed recirculating breathing systems are required if you don't have an AIDS card. 20 feet of social distancing is required as well.

To get an AIDS card, you must have 3 consecutive negative HIV tests in a month, and you must get a new card every year.


----------



## GURPS

*Texas Hospital Employees Sue Over COVID-19 Vaccine Mandate*


“Methodist Hospital is forcing its employees to be human ‘guinea pigs’ as a condition for continued employment,” the complaint states, according The Washington Post.

The lawsuit noted that the U.S. Food and Drug Administration (FDA) has not fully approved the vaccines, instead issuing only emergency use authorization. They allege the hospital is “illegally requiring its employees to be injected with an experimental vaccine as a condition of employment.”

The complaint also cites the Nuremberg Code, which “bans forced medical experimentations, again in effect arguing that the vaccine is experimental and potentially unsafe,” Fox News reported.


----------



## PJay

Video in article. So very sad if this happens.









						Nobel Peace Prize Winning Virologist: "The Curve Of Vaccination Is Followed By The Curve Of Deaths" (Video) » Sons of Liberty Media
					

While viruses are said to exist and even mutate, causing variants, French virologist and Nobel laureate Luc Montagnier claims that “it is vaccination that causes the variants.”  Furthermore, he warns that as vaccinations increase, so do deaths. Dr. Sherri Tenpenny: COVID Was Created To Scare...




					sonsoflibertymedia.com


----------



## PJay

1,000 Lawyers and 10,000 Doctors Have Filed a Lawsuit for Violations of the Nuremberg Code
					

1,000 Lawyers and 10,000 Doctors Have Filed a Lawsuit for Violations of the Nuremberg Code




					humansarefree.com


----------



## PJay

Horrific. Time will tell.


----------



## PJay




----------



## GURPS

Interesting Hypothesis ... that certainly would end global warming .....


----------



## Hijinx

Homesick said:


> View attachment 157238
> 
> 
> Horrific. Time will tell.




I am no Doctor and I haven't even stayed at a Holiday Inn lately, but this guy is a fruitcake.
How stupid is it to make a statement like this , that when it does nor come true you are a damned fool.
We all know from some of the people who have received Nobel prizes ,that they are not worth a damn.
This guy would be alleged to be a pretty smart fellow just made on of the dumbest statements ever.


----------



## Gilligan

Might be a bit exaggerated....

https://www.usatoday.com/story/news...nes-attributed-nobel-prize-winner/7435564002/


----------



## Gilligan

West Virginia....with yet more COVID winning....  LOL

https://www.outkick.com/west-virginia-to-give-guns-as-vaccination-incentive/


----------



## my-thyme

Gilligan said:


> West Virginia....with yet more COVID winning....  LOL
> 
> https://www.outkick.com/west-virginia-to-give-guns-as-vaccination-incentive/


But to be a true incentive, only people who get vaccinated after the incentive is announced should be eligible for the lotteries. Placing the names of people who were clambering for and disguising themselves for the shot makes this a reward, not an incentive.


----------



## Gilligan

my-thyme said:


> But to be a true incentive, only people who get vaccinated after the incentive is announced should be eligible for the lotteries. Placing the names of people who were clambering for and disguising themselves for the shot makes this a reward, not an incentive.



I'm not focusing on any of the details except "free guns, trucks and fishing licenses". The rest is just noise...


----------



## my-thyme

Haha. I only quoted your post because I'm tired of hearing about "incentives" that aren't incentives. 

Free guns, trucks, fishing licenses.....


Oops, there are those words of men's fantasies again......


----------



## Gilligan

my-thyme said:


> Oops, there are those words of men's fantasies again......



We're actually simple and uncomplicated creatures. Not like wimmin.


----------



## Kinnakeet

Clem72 said:


> Heard of it. Pretty sure what I remember is that the government lied about treating their syphilis, not that the government gave them syphilis.
> 
> A more appropriate example would be the surprisingly common conspiracy theory that the CIA gave black people HIV intentionally.  But I guess "due to systemic racism" it's okay to let one specific group endanger themselves and other's based on belief in conspiracy theories, but not anyone else.  And of course this ignores the fact that the vaccine is not being apportioned by race.


Shocker Bill Clinton apologized for it so the Dem's would get more votes it was sad that it happened but just think what the Jews went thru during Hitlers reign of terror I dont hear the Germans apologizing for that


----------



## stgislander

Gilligan said:


> We're actually simple and uncomplicated creatures. Not like wimmin.
> 
> View attachment 157251


So true.  My wife has a difficult time believing that sometimes I am thinking about absolutely nothing.


----------



## Clem72

JEFF69Z28 said:


> Shocker Bill Clinton apologized for it so the Dem's would get more votes it was sad that it happened but just think what the Jews went thru during Hitlers reign of terror I dont hear the Germans apologizing for that



To clarify, you don't hear Germans apologizing for abusing the Jews?


----------



## Clem72

stgislander said:


> So true.  My wife has a difficult time believing that sometimes I am thinking about absolutely nothing.


----------



## Gilligan

stgislander said:


> So true.  My wife has a difficult time believing that sometimes I am thinking about absolutely nothing.


----------



## Kyle

Gilligan said:


> View attachment 157259


And that's on a good day.


----------



## gary_webb

Vaughan: You seem deep in thought, tell me, what are you thinking?

Karl: I might want to take me home some of these French fried potaders.

Vaughan: No, before that.

Karl: Before that? Mmm, I might want to get me another 6 to 8 cans of that potted meat if you still got any.


----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS

*Hospital Workers Face Termination Over Refusal To Get COVID-19 Vaccine*


As The Daily Wire previously reported, “Houston Methodist Hospital, which manages eight hospitals, gave employees until June 7 to get the vaccine or they could be suspended or fired, the lawsuit claims. So 117 unvaccinated employees banded together and filed suit.”

“The lawsuit noted that the U.S. Food and Drug Administration (FDA) has not fully approved the vaccines, instead issuing only emergency use authorization. They allege that the hospital is ‘illegally requiring its employees to be injected with an experimental vaccine as a condition of employment,’” The Daily Wire noted.

The complaint also references the Nuremberg Code, which “bans forced medical experimentations, again in effect arguing that the vaccine is experimental and potentially unsafe,” Fox News reported.

Attorney Jared Woodfill, who filed the suit, said the hospital is simply trying to earn profits. “To promote its business and increase profits at the expense of other health care providers and their employees’ health, Defendants advertise to the public that they ‘require all employees and employed physicians to get a COVID-19 vaccine.’ More clearly, Defendants’ employees are being forced to serve as human ‘guinea pigs’ to increase Defendants’ profits,” Woodfill told ABC News.


----------



## GURPS

*After Trashing Vaccine Dodgers, Andrew Lloyd Webber Pledges To Defy COVID Restrictions*


After comparing vaccine dodgers with drunk drivers, Broadway legend Andrew Lloyd Webber (“The Phantom of the Opera”) now says he will risk arrest if the government doesn’t allow theaters to operate at full capacity.

Speaking with The Daily Telegraph, the famed composer said that he will open his six London theaters in two weeks regardless of COVID or social distancing protocols. London had planned to ease restrictions on June 21, but new variants of the virus have put that in doubt. Webber said that keeping theaters locked down was simply anti-science.


----------



## wharf rat




----------



## Louise

wharf rat said:


> View attachment 157487



There is nothing “mystical” about the covid vax.  It is “intentional“.  Period. Don’t get the vax, y’all.


----------



## GURPS

*Can An Employer Mandate A COVID-19 Vaccination?*



Dr. Amanda Cohn, the executive secretary of the CDC’s Advisory Committee on Immunization Practices, was asked in October 2020 if COVID-19 vaccinations can be mandated. *She said that under an EUA, “vaccines are not allowed to be mandatory. So, early in this vaccination phase, individuals will have to be consented and they won’t be able to be mandatory.”

But that’s for the federal government. Certainly, businesses cannot violate federal regulations, but until now, it’s been unclear what they can and can’t do regarding mandating COVID-19 vaccines.*

The FDA’s guidance came as employees at a Texas hospital filed a suit over the facility’s mandate that they get vaccinated. Houston Methodist Hospital, which manages eight hospitals, gave employees until June 7 to get the vaccine or they could be suspended or fired, the lawsuit claims. So, 117 unvaccinated employees banded together and filed suit.

“Methodist Hospital is forcing its employees to be human ‘guinea pigs’ as a condition for continued employment,” the complaint states, according to The Washington Post.

The lawsuit noted that the U.S. Food and Drug Administration (FDA) has not fully approved the vaccines, instead issuing only emergency use authorization. They allege that the hospital is “illegally requiring its employees to be injected with an experimental vaccine as a condition of employment.”

The complaint also cites the Nuremberg Code, which “bans forced medical experimentations, again in effect arguing that the vaccine is experimental and potentially unsafe,” Fox News reported.


----------



## LightRoasted

If I may ...

On point as always ....


----------



## LightRoasted

If I may ...

Wait until the end. I can't wait to become a cow.


----------



## Sneakers

GURPS said:


> *Hospital Workers Face Termination Over Refusal To Get COVID-19 Vaccine*
> 
> 
> As The Daily Wire previously reported, “Houston Methodist Hospital, which manages eight hospitals, gave employees until June 7 to get the vaccine or they could be suspended or fired, the lawsuit claims. So 117 unvaccinated employees banded together and filed suit.”
> 
> “The lawsuit noted that the U.S. Food and Drug Administration (FDA) has not fully approved the vaccines, instead issuing only emergency use authorization. They allege that the hospital is ‘illegally requiring its employees to be injected with an experimental vaccine as a condition of employment,’” The Daily Wire noted.
> 
> The complaint also references the Nuremberg Code, which “bans forced medical experimentations, again in effect arguing that the vaccine is experimental and potentially unsafe,” Fox News reported.
> 
> Attorney Jared Woodfill, who filed the suit, said the hospital is simply trying to earn profits. “To promote its business and increase profits at the expense of other health care providers and their employees’ health, Defendants advertise to the public that they ‘require all employees and employed physicians to get a COVID-19 vaccine.’ More clearly, Defendants’ employees are being forced to serve as human ‘guinea pigs’ to increase Defendants’ profits,” Woodfill told ABC News.


Judge sided in favor of the hospital, dismissed the lawsuit.


----------



## TPD

Sneakers said:


> Judge sided in favor of the hospital, dismissed the lawsuit.


that's not a good sign for American workers' health and privacy rights.


----------



## Kyle




----------



## GURPS

*Newsom Says Upcoming Vaccine Verification System Is Somehow ‘Not’ A Vaccine ‘Passport’*


“Fully vaccinated people will be allowed to do pretty much everything they were doing before the pandemic without needing to wear a mask. That includes grocery shopping, going to the gym, drinking at a bar, seeing a movie or going to church,” per the outlet. 

People who are vaccinated will still be required to wear masks in hospitals, prisons, homeless shelters, while traveling and if they are indoors at K-12 schools, the outlet noted.

In the new order released with the updates, California Public Health Officer Tomás J. Aragón, M.D., Dr.P.H. said that though Californians “have made significant progress in vaccinating individuals and reducing community transmission thanks to the steps taken by Californians,” COVID-19 is still a public health concern.


----------



## Hijinx

It's a crazy world.. First they frighten us into wearing masks and begging for a vaccine, then the anti vaxers try to frighten us into not getting the vaccine.  I think the whole damned thing was overblown to begin with and we were lied to over and over again while they experimented with mind control. It worked for many I still see some wearing the masks and frightened. Government and the media have succeeded in making me not believe anything they have put out about Covid. Especially the 500,000 people dead figure they love to toss out.


----------



## LightRoasted

If I may ...

*The Killer in the Bloodstream: the “Spike Protein”*
*Has there ever been a greater threat to humanity than the Covid vaccine?*

"But there’s also a problem, spelled out most recently by Canadian researcher Dr Byram Bridle, who was awarded a $230,000 Ontario government grant last year for research on Covid vaccine development. This is that the spike protein produced by the vaccine does not just act locally, at the site of the jab (the shoulder muscle), but gets into the bloodstream and is carried through the circulation to many other sites in the body.

Previously confidential animal studies using radioactive tracing show it to go just about everywhere, including the adrenal glands, heart, liver, kidneys, lungs, ovaries, pancreas, pituitary gland, prostate, salivary glands, intestines, spinal cord, spleen, stomach, testes, thymus, and uterus."


----------



## GURPS

*Kaiser Permanente Branch Mandates All Employees, Including Pregnant Women, Take Coronavirus Vaccine*

According to internal documents from The Southeast Permanente Medical Group (TSPMG), a branch of Kaiser Permanente, all employees must be fully vaccinated by July 28. The document also states that the coronavirus vaccine has been approved by the Federal Drug Administration (FDA) for emergency use only and has not gained full FDA approval. 

The document claims that “COVID-19 vaccines are reported to be safe in pregnant women, and no obvious safety signals were reported among pregnant women who received COVID-19 vaccines.”

The Center for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC) claims that there is “limited data” available about the “safety of COVID-19 vaccines for people who are pregnant,” though experts believe vaccines are unlikely to pose a risk to pregnant women.


----------



## TPD

On Saturday a customer told me her 83 year old mother had a stroke a day after receiving her second ‘rona shot. Up until this point her mother was a healthy woman. Coincidence or vaccine related? We will never know.


----------



## PeoplesElbow

Two years ago my 69 year old mother had a stroke. She hasn't been able to care for herself since then. After receiving her second dose of the Pfizer vaccine she has started cooking for herself again and stopped using the wheelchair. Miracle cure or coincidence?


----------



## GURPS

*Students, Parents Sue Indiana University Over Mandatory COVID-19 Vaccine Policy* 


In response, James Bopp Jr. of the Bopp Law Firm, P.C, who is representing The IU Family for Choice not Mandates, has filed a public records request asking for “all public records regarding the making of this decision and for all public records related to the implementation of this policy to determine whether or not this mandate is justified,” also warning that IU’s policy “opens the door to intentional religious discrimination” and that the University “could be in violation of federal law.”

Several students are moving ahead with a lawsuit that was filed Monday, alleging that IU’s mandate “violates the liberty protected by the Fourteenth Amendment to the U.S. Constitution, which includes rights of personal autonomy and bodily integrity, and the right to reject medical treatment” and that it is a violation of “Indiana’s new Vaccine Passport Law which prohibits state and local units (including Indiana University (“IU”)) from requiring or issuing vaccine ‘passports’ that indicate an individual’s COVID immunization status.”


----------



## GURPS

*Top Doctors Speculate a Reversal on COVID Vaccine Safety Could Be Coming*


"The large clustering of certain adverse events immediately after vaccination is concerning, and the silence around these potential signals of harm reflects the politics surrounding Covid-19 vaccines. Stigmatizing such concerns is bad for scientific integrity and could harm patients," they continue. 

Lapado and Risch don't simply state opinions; they back up their concerns with data and clinical experience. 

"Four serious adverse events follow this arc, according to data taken directly from Vaers: low platelets (thrombocytopenia); noninfectious myocarditis, or heart inflammation, especially for those under 30; deep-vein thrombosis; and death. Vaers records 321 cases of myocarditis within five days of receiving a vaccination, falling to almost zero by 10 days. Prior research has shown that only a fraction of adverse events are reported, so the true number of cases is almost certainly higher. This tendency of underreporting is consistent with our clinical experience," they write. "Analyses to confirm or dismiss these findings should be performed using large data sets of health-insurance companies and healthcare organizations. The CDC and FDA are surely aware of these data patterns, yet neither agency has acknowledged the trend...the implication is that the risks of a Covid-19 vaccine may outweigh the benefits for certain low-risk populations, such as children, young adults and people who have recovered from Covid-19. This is especially true in regions with low levels of community spread, since the likelihood of illness depends on exposure risk." 

Further, they point out that the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC) and Dr. Anthony Fauci have advocated everyone should be vaccinated and yet haven't produced any scientific data showing vaccination for those with natural immunity would be beneficial.


----------



## GURPS

*'The Single Most Qualified' mRNA Expert Censored After Discussing Concerns Over Vaccines*


Dr. Robert Malone, the “inventor of mRNA vaccines,” told Fox News’s Tucker Carlson on Wednesday that a broadcast of a podcast he did discussing his concerns with the COVID-19 vaccines was removed from YouTube.

Carlson argued Malone “has a right to speak,” even if it’s contrary to what NIAID Director Dr. Anthony Fauci is saying.

"[O]ne of my concerns are that the government is nhttps://townhall.com/tipsheet/leahbarkoukis/2021/06/24/the-single-most-qualified-mrna-expert-censored-after-discussing-concerns-over-vaccines-n2591500ot being transparent with us about what those risks are. And so, I am of the opinion that people have the right to decide whether to accept vaccines or not," Malone said of the vaccines, noting that they are operating under an emergency use authorization.


----------



## Hijinx

Listening to the scanner lately I hear a lot of strokes coming over.
I wonder if those having them  got their shot.


----------



## GURPS

*By The Left’s Standards, COVID Vaccine Mandates Clearly Institutionalize Racism*

On just about every poll, African Americans and Latino Americans have registered higher levels both of COVID caution and vaccine hesitancy than white and Asian Americans over the entirety of the virus outbreak. COVID vaccines have been widely available for free in regularly accessed locations like grocery stores and pharmacy chains for at least a month nationwide, meaning that disparate levels of COVID vaccination at this point are not entirely due to lack of access among blacks and Latinos, but a greater preference for not receiving the shot.

Disparate impact, also called “adverse impact,” is the legal theory that “Discrimination can result from neutral employment policies and practices which are applied evenhandedly to all employees and applicants, but which have the effect of disproportionately excluding women and/or minorities,” according to the Equal Employment Opportunity Commission (EEOC). In other words, this legal theory says that racism can be proven when a neutral policy applied equally to all results in greater effects on non-white people. That’s exactly the outcome in the case of vaccine passports or requiring COVID vaccination for employment or college enrollment when approximately one-half as many black Americans are vaccinated as white Americans.

Despite the legal and social implications of effectively banning higher percentages of black people from their premises, many major employers, especially universities, have demanded COVID vaccination as a condition of employment or university enrollment. Many large hospital and other health-care employers have also mandated COVID vaccines for employees.

The latest numbers show white unemployment at 5.1 percent, black unemployment at 9.1 percent, and Latino unemployment at 7.3 percent.


----------



## GURPS

So Blacks and Hispanics will be be banned from many locations requiring Vaccine Passports because of Vaccine Aversion 

well that should be the death blow to vaccine passports and job requirements


----------



## GURPS

*Federal Government Is Number One Cause of Vaccine Hesitancy*


Unfortunately, our society, which is coaxed by the liberal mainstream media, has been brainwashed to the point there is little critical thinking and a lack of logical reasoning surrounding the COVID-19 pandemic and all that comes with it.
Not to mention the overflow of mistruths from our government. Currently, we still don’t know the “official” origin of the virus, but we do know that Dr. Anthony Fauci, director of the U.S. National Institute of Allergy and Infectious Diseases, has lied about U.S. tax dollars funding gain-of-function research at the Wuhan Institute of Virology.
As defined by the National Institutes of Health (NIH), “Gain-of-function (GOF) research involves experimentation that aims or is expected to (and/or, perhaps, actually does) increase the transmissibility and/or virulence of pathogens. Such research, when conducted by responsible scientists, usually aims to improve understanding of disease-causing agents, their interaction with human hosts, and/or their potential to cause pandemics.”

There is overwhelming evidence the U.S. government did support gain-of-function research in China according to U.S. State Department reports showing that the U.S. government “engaged in classified research, including laboratory animal experiments, on behalf of the Chinese military since at least 2017.”
Yet, the federal government expects the general public to follow their lead on this virus. Our government is either stupid or evil. I sure hope it is the former.


----------



## LightRoasted

If I may ...



Hijinx said:


> Listening to the scanner lately I hear a lot of strokes coming over. I wonder if those having them  got their shot.


Most likely. And this is just the beginning. Wait till late fall and when winter sets in. Those with the vaccine will be getting really sick/ill from any coronavirus. I'm thinking many will not recover.


----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS

Robert Malone one of the Inventors of the mRNA Vaccine - Deleted and Unpersoned


----------



## ontheriver

GURPS said:


>




I love her.  Thanks for posting this.


----------



## TPD

Wow! And the scary thing is that the majority of Americans have no clue about all this history being rewritten on the internet, where most of today’s yutes get their information!


----------



## GURPS

TPD said:


> And the scary thing is that the majority of Americans have no clue about all this history being rewritten on the internet,



Wiki was kind of a great source at one time .... it's just a bunch of progressive nonsense for anything remotely modern


----------



## UglyBear

GURPS said:


> Wiki was kind of a great source at one time .... it's just a bunch of progressive nonsense for anything remotely modern


Do you think it’s a result of Wikipedia policies or just a crowd of leftie editors with nothing else to do re-writing pages to their liking?


----------



## GURPS

UglyBear said:


> Do you think it’s a result of Wikipedia policies or just a crowd of leftie editors with nothing else to do re-writing pages to their liking?




They are one in the same ....... like a lot of websites, Progressives run the show now having taken over ... even if a site started out neutral like Reddit Wokeism is the new religion .... infecting everything r/the_Donald was one of the biggest subs on Reddit ... they accused them of the very actions going in in R/Politics and other subs and eventually banned / erased the entire sub and then patted themselves on the back for maintaining FREEDOM OF SPEECH


... And if the cannot take over they get it canceled look at Parlor 


Progressives will attack your bank, your web host, your credit card processor .... your customers - Trump Lawyers had their clients attacked for using said lawyers services


----------



## LightRoasted

If I may ...



UglyBear said:


> Do you think it’s a result of Wikipedia policies or just a crowd of leftie editors with nothing else to do re-writing pages to their liking?


There is now a concerted effort to re-write history, and alter and promote certain narratives. There are rooms full of people who's sole mission is to edit, add, remove, and change entries. These rooms of people also invade forums and comment sections to push their narratives.


----------



## LightRoasted

If I may ...



UglyBear said:


> Do you think it’s a result of Wikipedia policies or just a crowd of leftie editors with nothing else to do re-writing pages to their liking?


Here is one of the ways used in attempts to alter people's thinking and perceptions on many subjects, this is just one. Slow brainwashing. Fact.


----------



## UglyBear

My Mom keeps in touch with her extended family spread all over the former USSR.  She just talked to her cousin-twice-removed or whatever who lives in Moscow. 
Russians developed their own vaccine, and are pushing it on everybody, to the point that you have to show the card to even enter a grocery store or fast food. 
My relative is living normally, going to places, but says that no way in h&ll he’s getting the vaccine.  Mom asked him “so how are you getting around?” — he just laughed, “only a lazy retard doesn’t have a fake card”.  Ahh, Eastern Europe mentality...


----------



## GURPS

*West Virginia Governor Jim Justice Says It Will Take A ‘Catastrophe’ For Unvaccinated Americans To Get Vaccinated*



In an interview on ABC’s “This Week,” Justice discussed the vaccination level in his state, noting that it is difficult to encourage young people to get vaccinated. 

*ABC’s Martha Raddatz said, “Let’s go back to who’s not getting vaccinated. The statistics will show it’s poverty, race, and you just look at the map, it’s a lot of red states.”

Justice noted, “there’s some truth to that and everything because the red states probably have a lot of people that are very, very conservative in their thinking and they think, well, I don’t have to do that.”*

He added, *“But they’re not thinking right. When it really boils right down to it, *they’re in a lottery to themselves. You know, we have a lottery that basically says, if you’re vaccinated, we’re going to give you stuff. Well, you’ve got another lottery going on and it’s the death lottery.”




how long until progressives try to FORCE People to get the jab, drug into FEMA Centers under the guise of ' mentally unstable '


----------



## TPD

"The death lottery".  HaHa we all play that lottery everyday when we get out of bed - vaccinated or not.


----------



## Hijinx

TPD said:


> "The death lottery".  HaHa we all play that lottery everyday when we get out of bed - vaccinated or not.



Amen Brother.


----------



## LightRoasted

If I may ...

I'll take the rushed-to-market-after-its-creation-bypassing-all-the-normal-checks-and-balances experimental vaccine when they first develop an AIDS vaccine, and when they have developed the common cold vaccine.


----------



## GURPS

Way to tell about a tenth of the story, Andy. The FDA has placed a warning about myocarditis and pericarditis following the second mRNA vaccination. This side effect appears to be most common in males under 30. Former _New York Times_ reporter Alex Berenson looked at the CDC’s data on this issue and made the case that the COVID-19 vaccine risk in this population could be higher than the risk from COVID-19, although the CDC has not yet evaluated all the reports. Severe side effects are not limited to cardiac issues:



> Also keep in mind that heart inflammation is only ONE potential problem the vaccines may cause. The CDC and journalists generally like to compare each individual vaccine side effect to ALL the risks of Covid, a slight-of-hand [sic] that has the effect of making the vaccines seem safer.
> In fact, the CDC’s own data shows that for every 100,000 vaccines given to young people, more than 25,000 will have temporary side effects that prevent them from “normal activities,” 700 will require medical care and 200 will be hospitalized.



That data contrasts sharply with CDC hospitalization rates from COVID-19. This chart shows the rate of hospitalizations per 100,000 by age. You can see that at the height of the pandemic, for those under age 50, total hospitalization rates were much lower than 200 per 100,000.











It is important to remember the difference between being hospitalized _for_ COVID-19 and being hospitalized _with_ COVID-19. Because most hospitals still test everyone, the CDC data does not make that distinction, even though the agency does when evaluating hospitalizations and deaths post-vaccination. Data from California on hospitalizations of children showed around 40% were there with COVID-19, while their admission was related to something else.






*COVID-19 Vaccines Are Not the Right Choice for Everyone—for Increasingly Obvious Reasons*


----------



## GURPS

*Internet Erupts After Biden, Psaki Push ‘Door-To-Door’ Plan Targeting Unvaccinated People*


----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS

*Biden Admin: We Have Launched ‘Strike Forces To Go Into Communities’ To Get People Vaccinated*




“If the number of cases continues to trend upward, are there any circumstances under which the White House would reimpose some of those restrictions, as cases tick up, or would that be up to the States?” a reporter later asked Psaki.

“Well, states are going to have to make evaluations and local communities are going to have to make evaluations about what’s in their interests,” Psaki responded. “And as you know, there are much higher rates of vaccinations in some parts of the country over others and we certainly support their decisions to implement any measures that they think will help their [keep] community safe.”



 


STRIKE FORCE  ........


----------



## GURPS




----------



## Hijinx

Maybe they can send their strike force out to South Chicago on a holiday weekend.
Be sure they have their life insurance paid up.


----------



## Gilligan

https://babylonbee.com/news/biden-p...ave-a-moment-to-talk-about-getting-vaccinated


----------



## kom526

Action photo of the vaccine task force.


----------



## Kyle

*HHS Secretary Becerra: 'Absolutely the government's business' to know which Americans haven't been vaccinated*




Responding to GOP criticisms of the Biden administration's planned "door-to-door" campaign to encourage unvaccinated Americans to inoculate themselves, Becerra told CNN the government has had to "spend trillions of dollars to try to keep Americans alive during this pandemic."
"So it is absolutely the government's business, it is taxpayers' business, if we have to continue to spend money to try to keep people from contracting COVID and helping reopen the economy," he said.











						HHS Secretary Becerra: 'Absolutely the government's business' to know which Americans haven't been vaccinated
					

Health and Human Services Secretary Xavier Becerra said Thursday it was “absolutely the government's business” to know which Americans haven't been vaccinated yet against the coronavirus.




					www.foxnews.com
				




Translation:  'We try to give people as much freedom and choice as possible but if their choice interferes with our power and authority, freedom ends!'


----------



## Hijinx

I suppose this turd think I should fill out a document and let the Government know when I take an aspirin.


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle

*CNN Medical Analyst Dr. Reiner: ‘It’s Time to Start Mandating Vaccines’*













						CNN Medical Analyst Dr. Reiner: 'It’s Time to Start Mandating Vaccines'
					

CNN medical analyst Dr. Jonathan Reiner said Thursday on "OutFront" that he thought it was "time to start mandating" people to get the coronavirus vaccine. | Clips




					www.breitbart.com


----------



## GURPS

Right because Covid numbers are practically non existent at this point ...


----------



## GURPS

Yet. The government has no database _yet._ Don’t doubt for a minute that they haven’t tossed around the idea, trying to figure out how they could get away with it. These people are so obsessed with controlling your personal health decisions that there’s no bridge too far for them. The party that screeches about “privacy” when it comes to a woman’s right to kill her unborn child now has no qualms about coercing you to take a still-experimental vaccine.


*NO IT'S NOT: HHS Secretary Says It Is 'Absolutely the Government's Business' to Know if You're Vaccinated*




 What happened to MY Body MY Choice


----------



## GURPS

*Fauci Slams Unvaccinated Americans: 'Get Over This Political Statement'*





“This is not complicated. We’re not asking anybody to make a political statement one way or another,” Fauci said during a segment of “All in with Chris Hayes” on MSNBC. “We’re saying, try to save your life, and that of your family, and that of your community.”

“We have so many things, as you said, so many diseases that I deal with that don’t have solutions,” Fauci continued. “It’s very frustrating. You don’t have a treatment, you don’t have a vaccine. Here we have a vaccine that’s highly, highly effective in preventing disease and certainly in preventing severe disease and hospitalization. It’s easy to get, it’s free and it’s readily available, so you’ve got to ask, what is the problem? Get over it. Get over this political statement and try to save the lives of yourself and your family.”

Fauci’s lament comes in the wake of the Biden administration’s failed goal of reaching 70 percent of American adults getting vaccinated by July 4th. Unfortunately for him, he got the reason for vaccine hesitancy all wrong. People aren’t refusing to get vaccinated because they’re trying to make a political statement. They’re not getting vaccinated because the Biden administration made the public lose faith in the safety of the vaccines. This happened because the Biden administration decided to pause the Johnson & Johnson vaccine when a mere six out of nearly seven million doses caused severe blood clots, which coincided with a sharp decline in vaccine doses administered.

From a statistical perspective, the risk was incredibly small—smaller than the risk of catching COVID and dying from it, yet Dr. Fauci defended the pause. But make no mistake about it, the Biden administration created an environment where more people don’t trust the safety of the COVID vaccines anymore. That’s why we didn’t meet Biden’s goal of 70 percent vaccinated by July 4th. And that’s why the Biden administration is talking about sending government agents to go door-to-door to get more people vaccinated.

Stop blaming politics, Dr. Fauci.


----------



## PrchJrkr

Kyle said:


> *CNN Medical Analyst Dr. Reiner: ‘It’s Time to Start Mandating Vaccines’*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CNN Medical Analyst Dr. Reiner: 'It’s Time to Start Mandating Vaccines'
> 
> 
> CNN medical analyst Dr. Jonathan Reiner said Thursday on "OutFront" that he thought it was "time to start mandating" people to get the coronavirus vaccine. | Clips
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.breitbart.com


I mandate that Dr. Reiner to kiss my arse. How 'bout dat? He can cash me owside.


----------



## GURPS

The Little Eichmann's need to be put up against a wall


----------



## herb749

In all this demand for vaccinations, think about if Trump had been reelected and we have these vaccines. Would the democrats be lining up to get them or telling people to fear them .? My monies on fear. Didn't Biden & Harris tell people if Trump came up with a vaccine they'd refuse to take it. So what's their excuse for getting it . Oh, Trump didn't make it, the companies did. ( I've heard that excuse many times )


----------



## Tech

TPD said:


> "The death lottery".  HaHa we all play that lottery everyday when we get out of bed - vaccinated or not.


The condo collapse shows you don't even need to leave your bed.


----------



## GURPS

*WH Official Scoffs At GOP Congressman For Telling Biden Admin To ‘Back The F Off’ Door-To-Door Vaccine Push: Report*





Roy, whose father had polio, maintained he is not an “anti-vaxxer,” but also stressed the dangers of a federal government that would involve itself in citizens’ private health decisions by going door-to-door urging vaccinations. As RealClearPolitics reported:


> _Roy predicted that “the left is going to lose their ever-loving collective mind” over his criticizing the White House. “They are going to call me an anti-vaxxer.” He says they are wrong, that it is intellectually consistent to support a vaccine but also oppose a federal campaign to convince the public to take it because, “What I really am is a believer in freedom.”
> “Who are you targeting and how do you know? Are you going to go ‘door-to-door’ to all 330 million Americans, or are you going to go through some lists you have about who is-or-is-not vaccinated?” he said._



As RealClearPolitics noted, some public health experts want the Biden administration to be more aggressive in pushing vaccines. *“I’m trying to restrain myself, but I’ve kind of had it,”* former Health and Human Services Secretary Kathleen Sebelius told The New York Times. *“You know, we’re going to tiptoe around mandates. It’s like, come on. I’m kind of over that. I want to make sure that people I deal with don’t have it so I don’t transmit it to my granddaughter.” *


----------



## Hijinx

Lock your grand daughter in an isolation booth then.
It doesn't have to be you who transmits the virus it could be anyone she meets, In the school, the store, at the library.

America has a lot of people in it who don't like being told what they must or must not do.
Generally speaking Americans have minds, and they use those minds, and they don't need some dimwit telling them what they must do,


----------



## GURPS

*If Biden's Agents Come to My Door to Ask If I've Accepted the Vaccine, Here's How I'll Answer*


The Biden administration pronounced earlier this week that it will start going door to door to get more Americans vaccinated against the Wuhan virus. A lot was made of this notion. The response to the pandemic has created all sorts of despotic impulses that have constituted a full-frontal assault on American liberty, and this just demonstrates how the Left, as “personified” in Joe Biden, just can’t quit tyranny. I moved DEEP into the country to avoid this kind of imperial entanglements, to paraphrase Obi Wan Kenobi. As the oligarchic Biden Left continues to push the Overton Window further toward communism, liberty-loving Americans likely had a similarly defiant, get-off-my-lawn gut reaction to the idea of Joe Biden and Jen Psaki violating our medical privacy and property rights to come evangelize in favor of big government.
I know I did. But then I thought it through a bit further.
As an American with unalienable rights, I can engage in free expression, gather more information, and hold my government accountable. So, instead of taking a No Soliciting or We Don’t Call 9-1-1 approach, I’ve decided I’ll take an approach of Smile, You’re On Camera.


----------



## GURPS

*‘Tyrants gonna tyrant’: Former head of Planned Parenthood calls for mandatory twice-weekly COVID-19 tests for those who aren’t vaccinated*


----------



## herb749

So here's what I don't get. These vaccines are supposed to be over 97% effective. Then why are vaccinated people going into quarantine when they come into contact with someone positive . Isn't that why they want you vaccinated.

I have also noticed that while these variants are causing positive tests, people are not being hospitalized or dying.


----------



## Hijinx

herb749 said:


> So here's what I don't get. These vaccines are supposed to be over 97% effective. Then why are vaccinated people going into quarantine when they come into contact with someone positive . Isn't that why they want you vaccinated.
> 
> I have also noticed that while these variants are causing positive tests, people are not being hospitalized or dying.



I got the shot and I don't care who did not get it.
Allegedly they cannot spread it to me  so why should I ?
It's a personal choice and that is the way it should be.
It's funny but in some places you can choose to die, but you have to get a covid shot first?


----------



## Kyle




----------



## GURPS

*CNN Medical Expert Urges We Must Make Life ‘Hard’ For Unvaccinated, Test Them Twice-Weekly*



“It needs to be hard for people to remain unvaccinated,” Wen urged. “Right now, it’s kind of the opposite.”

Unvaccinated Americans are still allowed freedom, she complained.

“But at some point these mandates, by workplaces, by schools, I think it will be important to say, ‘Hey, you can opt out, but if you want to opt out, you have to sign these forms, you have to get twice-weekly testing,’” the CNN contributor said. “Basically, we need to make getting vaccinated the easy choice.”


----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS

*Dr. Fauci's Latest Comments on Vaccine Hesitancy Are Disingenuous and Wrong*







The irony of people politicizing the virus, framing those choosing not to be vaccinated as ideologues, cannot be overstated. It is not remotely based in reality. According to CDC data, as of July 11, 88.7% of Americans over 65 have had at least one dose of vaccine, and 79% are fully vaccinated. This population is the most vulnerable to severe illness and death from COVID-19, and vaccine uptake is significant. These Americans were always the targets of focused protection, and they are participating.

They tell us that President Biden received over 80 million votes in the 2020 Election. The math reveals that means he earned 38.8% of All Americans over 18. Sometimes in our insanely politicized environment, we forget a significant number of Americans who don’t vote at all. Currently, nearly 70% of Americans over 18 have had at least one dose, and almost 60% are fully vaccinated. This is clearly in excess of the number that voted for the Democrat in the White House.

The most comprehensive data set about vaccine uptake was collected in May by the Kaiser Family Foundation. That is the timeframe when vaccination rates began to decline. According to an analysis of that survey by CNN, the “vaccine-hesitant” group was not what the media would have you believe:



> A look at the data reveals that the vaccine hesitant group, however, are not big Trump lovers. They’re actually likely not to be Republican. Instead, many of them are people who are detached from the political process and didn’t vote for either major candidate in 2020.





> The most recent Kaiser poll helps illustrate that the vaccine hesitant group doesn’t really lean Republican. Just 20% of the group called themselves Republican with an additional 19% being independents who leaned Republican. The clear majority (61%) were not Republicans (41% said they were Democrats or Democratic leaning independents and 20% were either pure independents or undesignated).


----------



## GURPS

Left Mocks Right For Expressing Same Vaccine Concerns They Did Before Biden Took Office 

This politicization of trust in vaccination was also reflected in public polling. An October 2020 Kaiser Family Foundation survey asked participants, “How worried are you, if at all, that the FDA will rush to approve a coronavirus vaccine without making sure that it is safe and effective, due to political pressure from President Trump and the White House?”

Fifty-three percent of Democrats indicated they are “very worried,” 33 percent were “somewhat worried,” and only 8 percent were “not too worried.” Among Independents, 34 percent were “very worried.”

Republicans? Only 10 percent of respondents indicated they were “very worried,” and 41 percent said they were “not worried at all.” A total of 71 percent were either “not too worried” or the former.

Fast-forward to today. The tables have turned, and Democrats have achieved leadership in all branches of government. The White House has tossed around the idea of a “door-to-door” vaccination effort after not meeting its July 4 benchmark.

Republicans, on the other hand, reflected higher vaccine hesitancy in tandem with the White House turnover, according to polling. Kaiser Family Foundation found in a follow-up last month that 49 percent of unvaccinated respondents were Republicans, compared to 29 percent of Democrats. Those who said they would “definitely not” get vaccinated were 67 percent Republicans.

The Washington Examiner’s Byron York attributes this shift to political power. He speculates that if Trump had won a second term, Democrats would have instead been the vaccine-concerned party. “It was rushed! they might say. Scientists were pressured!” York described.

Yet left-leaning outlets now treat conservatives as conspiracy theorists for doing the same thing top Democrats did just a few months ago. The Washington Post ran a headline last week that declared, “Right-wing anti-vaccine hysteria is increasing. We’ll all pay the price.”


----------



## GURPS

*Catt Sadler Is Sick with COVID After Getting Fully Vaccinated: 'Delta Is Relentless'*


Catt Sadler is urging people not to "let your guard down" after she contracted COVID-19 while fully vaccinated against the virus.

The entertainment reporter, 46, said she contracted COVID-19 after caring for an unvaccinated person with the virus whom they initially thought just had the flu.

"I assumed I would be fine," Sadler wrote on Instagram. "Well I'm not."

Sadler said she's at home, dealing with intense symptoms.

"Two days of a fever now. Head throbbing. Extreme congestion. Even some weird puss coming out of my eye. Serious fatigue; no energy to even leave the bed," she said.







 





OMG Horrors ... She has the Flu ... She feels shitty


----------



## GURPS




----------



## Kyle

GURPS said:


> Catt Sadler ...



Who?


----------



## GURPS

*IT'S HAPPENING: Biden Is Sending Community Organizers Door-to-Door With COVID Shots*


*In North Carolina, health officials are using a far-Left community organizing group to go to COVID-shot-hesitant areas to “educate and encourage” people to get a shot. If someone indicates they’ll get a COVID shot, the organizers, who usually register people to vote for Democrats, call an accompanying health department injector to administer the shot on the spot.*

The medical director for the Mecklenburg County Health Department, Dr. Meg Sullivan, says that the percentage of people with COVID shots “just isn’t as high as it needs to be. We need these innovative ways.”

So the innovative way is a Fuller-Brush-man-we’ll-sell-you-meat-off-the-truck-I-can-fix-your-bad-driveway-right-now approach.

In this case, instead of a hair brush, chicken wings, or a jackhammer, they come with an injector to give people a COVID shot_ right now._

A WCNC TV reporter coos, “Now, instead of educating and encouraging people to go and get vaccinated, they’re actually gonna have a public health member on hand to be able to give a shot right on the spot.”

Those people “educating and encouraging” and calling in injectors are actually radical community activists who probably got a grant from Uncle Sugar as a way of keeping them paid until the next election cycle.


----------



## herb749

GURPS said:


> Left Mocks Right For Expressing Same Vaccine Concerns They Did Before Biden Took Office
> 
> This politicization of trust in vaccination was also reflected in public polling. An October 2020 Kaiser Family Foundation survey asked participants, “How worried are you, if at all, that the FDA will rush to approve a coronavirus vaccine without making sure that it is safe and effective, due to political pressure from President Trump and the White House?”
> 
> Fifty-three percent of Democrats indicated they are “very worried,” 33 percent were “somewhat worried,” and only 8 percent were “not too worried.” Among Independents, 34 percent were “very worried.”
> 
> Republicans? Only 10 percent of respondents indicated they were “very worried,” and 41 percent said they were “not worried at all.” A total of 71 percent were either “not too worried” or the former.
> 
> Fast-forward to today. The tables have turned, and Democrats have achieved leadership in all branches of government. The White House has tossed around the idea of a “door-to-door” vaccination effort after not meeting its July 4 benchmark.
> 
> Republicans, on the other hand, reflected higher vaccine hesitancy in tandem with the White House turnover, according to polling. Kaiser Family Foundation found in a follow-up last month that 49 percent of unvaccinated respondents were Republicans, compared to 29 percent of Democrats. Those who said they would “definitely not” get vaccinated were 67 percent Republicans.
> 
> The Washington Examiner’s Byron York attributes this shift to political power. He speculates that if Trump had won a second term, Democrats would have instead been the vaccine-concerned party. “It was rushed! they might say. Scientists were pressured!” York described.
> 
> Yet left-leaning outlets now treat conservatives as conspiracy theorists for doing the same thing top Democrats did just a few months ago. The Washington Post ran a headline last week that declared, “Right-wing anti-vaccine hysteria is increasing. We’ll all pay the price.”




I've always said the same. If Trump was reelected it would be the Democrats who refuse to be vaccinated.


----------



## stgislander

Speaking of dumpster fire, the comments on the Door-to-Door article on The Baynet are hilarious.


----------



## GURPS

herb749 said:


> If Trump was reelected it would be the Democrats who refuse to be vaccinated.




KamleToe and a host of others WERE REFUSING To Take the JAB because Trump was in office 

Democrats - refuse for Politics #BecauseTrump
Republicans - Refuse For Scientific Reasons - Untested UnApproved [ yeah an Energancy Approval does not count ] - OTHER Treatments Exist - Ivermectin / Hydroxychloriquine


----------



## GURPS

*Biden Administration Claims ‘Misinformation’ On Social Media Is Creating Vaccine Hesitancy. Here’s All The Times Democrats Made People Hesitant.*


*Wearing Masks After Getting Vaccinated*

Some of the early messaging on the vaccine was that getting it would help reopen the economy, however, Biden and others who received the vaccine continued to act publicly as they did throughout the lockdowns. One of the most infamous examples occurred during the G7 summit, when Biden and other world leaders – all of whom had been fully vaccinated – wore masks and stood several feet apart, refusing to shake hands, even though they were outside. The disconnect between the science and the messaging was palpable. People had to wonder: What was the point of getting the vaccine if they still had to live under restrictive lockdown measures?

*Pausing The Johnson & Johnson Vaccine After A Handful Of Blood Clots*

Six people developed blood clots in the brain after taking the Johnson & Johnson vaccine. The Biden administration and Centers for Disease Control and Prevention quickly called for a pause in the vaccine, directly causing support for the single-dose vaccine to plummet. As The Daily Wire previously reported, confidence in the safety of the vaccine plunged from 52% to 37% after the pause. A study quickly determined that people had a higher risk of getting the rare blood clots from contracting COVID-19 than from getting the vaccine.

*Media Insistence That Only Certain Protests Would Spread COVID*

When people protested the restrictive lockdown measures that cost jobs and destroyed livelihoods, the media insisted the protests were “super spreader” events that would increase COVID-19 cases. Just weeks later, when massive protests and riots broke out across the U.S. over the police-involved death of Minneapolis resident George Floyd, the media bent over backwards to claim _those_ protests wouldn’t spread the virus. Now that people in Cuba are protesting the country’s dictatorship, the media has gone back to claiming protests spread the virus.

*Kamala Harris

Allowing Unvaccinated Illegal Immigrants Into The Country

California Requiring Fully Vaccinated Individuals To Wear Masks Again

Inconsistent Requirements

Just Who Isn’t Getting The Vaccine?*


----------



## GURPS

*Left pounces: Trump’s statement about Biden was quickly labeled as anti-vaccine, even though it is not*


----------



## GURPS

*Gonna leave a mark! Mark Hemingway DROPS S.E. Cupp with inconvenient stat for claiming Repubs are refusing the shot to ‘own the libs’*


----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS

*Obsessed Trump-hater Don Winslow was really REALLY against the shot before he was for it and ROFL*


----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS

*Democrats Want COVID Vaccine Mandates, But One Event Stands in the Way*


We all know they want to do this. It’s the worst kept secret out there. Democrats want mandatory COVID vaccinations. They all but admitted it in the White House press room. They want to go door-to-door because that’s not creepy. That’s not medical fascism. Unlike when Obama said this pervasively when he was trashing the country for eight years, “this isn’t who we are.” Well, it isn’t. Oh, but have no fear—it’s not authoritarian because the people doing the government’s bidding on this front _would be volunteers_, not government officials. That’s a distinction without a difference. And there’s not going to be a database. You cannot coordinate an effort like this without one. Try again.  


Yet, why has the Biden White House, the Democratic Party, and the liberal media been coy about this? Some so-called medical experts have said the quiet part out loud, but the reason for them keeping the powder dry here is simple: the 2022 midterms. This nation already was undergoing a lengthy debate at kitchen tables about vaccinations, especially when it comes to autism. It’s a debunked theory, but the irony of this whole COVID vaccine mess is that I wouldn’t blame anyone for having reservations given the horrid messaging we’ve seen. It’s gone beyond get the shot but keep wearing your mask and stay inside. It’s now ‘the vaccine can still kill you, but get it anyway…also, the messaging needs to be better.’ That’s literally what Jen Psaki said recently at a press briefing. Better messaging, but this vaccine could kill. Well, that’s a crackerjack group in the communications office, huh?


----------



## herb749

You can't argue with some people. All the complaining they spout about republicans not getting vaccinated, I point out then there must be many more black & hispanic republicans than I know of.


----------



## GURPS

*MIT Study: Vaccine Hesitancy Is 'Highly Informed, Scientifically Literate,' and 'Sophisticated'*


“A lot of people think of metrics like infection rates as objective,” says Crystal Lee. “But they’re clearly not, based on how much debate there is on how to think about the pandemic. That’s why we say data visualizations have become a battleground.”

In fact, because of the data sets being used interchangeably, vaccine skepticism becomes logical and rational.



> But most vaccine skepticism, if by that we mean reluctance, is not based on conspiracy theorizing — it’s based on risk-benefit calculations. You may think it’s an innumerate calculation. But when you look at patterns of uptake in the United States, two factors stand out, factors that are larger in their effect than partisanship: age and density. The older you are and the denser your community, the more likely you are to be vaccinated. The younger you are, and the more rural your community, the less likely you are to have gotten it. This reflects the real facts about the risk of death from COVID. People may be wildly overestimating their risk from the vaccine and underestimating their risks from COVID — but they have the directional thinking correct. Those who are in less danger, act like it.


This is why vaccine choice is so important. Why have the same mandate for someone who lives in New York City and someone who lives in rural South Dakota?


A more holistic approach to vaccine skepticism is needed if we are to get everyone who needs to be vaccinated protected. Allowances must be made for the legitimate concerns of citizens who, for their own reasons, don’t want to get jabbed. But if indeed, individuals are doing their own risk-benefit calculations, it would help enormously if the Left would refrain from their sickening condescension toward those with serious, legitimate questions.


----------



## GURPS

*Door-To-Door Vaccines Officially Begin In One State County*

In Mecklenburg County, North Carolina, just 49% of residents have received at least one vaccine shot.

“The county also has a home-based vaccination request form on its website,” Fox News reported. “The latest update for Mecklenburg County includes data through July 7, which reported an average of 57 confirmed cases per day. As of July 7, the health department had administered 77,774 first doses of vaccine, and 72,308 second shots.”

“We’re not confrontational, it’s not like you have to get the shot,” Robert Dawkins, a volunteer with Action NC, told WBTV.com. “But our job is to dispel rumors and things. We get people that will say ‘yes I will get the shot,’ but the follow-up has always been the issue. Will they go? How can we get people to go out and go? So, now that the health department is out with us, we miss that middle man.”




			https://www.mecknc.gov/HealthDepartment/HealthStatistics/Documents/Mecklenburg%20Demog%202018.pdf


----------



## GURPS

*Sorry, Liberal Media, Kaiser Poll Shows It's Not Republicans Who Are COVID Vaccine Resisters*











A lot of attention has been spent on Republicans being the problem, leading to calls for former President Donald Trump to address the group.
A look at *the data reveals that the vaccine hesitant group, however, are not big Trump lovers*. They're actually likely not to be Republican. Instead, *many of them are people who are detached from the political process and didn't vote for either major candidate in 2020.*
The most recent Kaiser poll helps illustrate that the vaccine hesitant group doesn't really lean Republican. Just 20% of the group called themselves Republican with an additional 19% being independents who leaned Republican. The clear majority (61%) were not Republicans (41% said they were Democrats or Democratic leaning independents and 20% were either pure independents or undesignated).


----------



## Kyle

Democrats are again, just projecting their shortcomings and missteps on others.


----------



## Kyle

*Amid increasing calls for mandatory vaccines, critics note past anti-vax rhetoric by press, Dems*










						Amid increasing calls for mandatory vaccines, critics note past anti-vax rhetoric by press, Dems
					

Media critics have unearthed "anti-vaccine" rhetoric from prominent Democrats and liberal pundits amid calls for more Americans to get the COVID-19 vaccine and even make it mandatory.




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## Kyle

Op-Ed: To Convince The Unvaccinated, We Need To Scream At Them That They're Brainwashed Morons And We Hope They Die









						Op-Ed: To Convince The Unvaccinated, We Need To Scream At Them That They're Brainwashed Morons And We Hope They Die
					

President Joe Biden has failed to meet his vaccination goals. There are several reasons for this. Facebook. FOX News. Climate change, maybe. Despite this, we have to convince the people who aren’t vaccinated to get the shot. So how do you convince someone to go against a deeply held belief? It’s...




					babylonbee.com


----------



## LightRoasted

If I may ...

*"This Is Worrying Me Quite A Bit": mRNA Vaccine Inventor Shares Viral Thread Showing COVID Surge In Most-Vaxxed Countries*






						"This Is Worrying Me Quite A Bit": mRNA Vaccine Inventor Shares Viral Thread Showing COVID Surge In Most-Vaxxed Countries | ZeroHedge
					

ZeroHedge - On a long enough timeline, the survival rate for everyone drops to zero




					www.zerohedge.com


----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS

*Biden Says ‘These 12 People’ Are Responsible For Most COVID Misinformation. Never Says Who They Are.*



“Facebook isn’t killing people — these 12 people are out there giving misinformation. Anyone listening to it is getting hurt by it. It’s killing people. It’s bad information,” Biden said, appearing to cite data from the nonprofit Center for Countering Digital Hate (CCDH). The Center reported in March that “about a dozen people were super-spreaders of anti-vaccine misinformation,” CNN reported.

[clip]

The Center’s report said this: “Just twelve anti-vaxxers are responsible for almost two-thirds of anti-vaccine content circulating on social media platforms. This new analysis of content posted or shared to social media over 812,000 times between February and March uncovers how a tiny group of determined anti-vaxxers is responsible for a tidal wave of disinformation – and shows how platforms can fix it by enforcing their standards.”

“The most effective and efficient way to stop the dissemination of harmful information is to deplatform the most highly visible repeat offenders, who we term the Disinformation Dozen. This should also include the organisations these individuals control or fund, as well as any backup accounts they have established to evade removal,” said the Center.

Then it listed the dozen:

1. Joseph Mercola
2. Robert F. Kennedy, Jr.
3. Ty and Charlene Bollinger
4. Sherri Tenpenny
5. Rizza Islam
6. Rashid Buttar
7. Erin Elizabeth
8. Sayer Ji
9. Kelly Brogan
10. Christiane Northrup
11. Ben Tapper
12. Kevin Jenkins
The Center called on Facebook and Twitter to shut down all pages run by the dozen, as well as several websites.


----------



## GURPS

Majority Of Voters Reject COVID Vaccine Mandates, New Poll Finds 


Convention of States Action and the Trafalgar Group’s poll surveyed 1,000 likely 2022 midterm election voters from July 12 to 13 and found that more than 71 percent of respondents believe receiving vaccines should be a personal choice. Across party lines, over 87 percent of Republicans agreed, followed by over 67 percent of independents, and even close to 59 percent of Democrats.

“These numbers reveal that hundreds of millions of social media messages, a constant stream of propaganda from the press, paid TV and radio ad campaigns coast-to-coast, daily hammering from Biden Administration officials, and cajoling from influencers and celebrities on every possible communication platform are having one profound effect on the public. It’s all backfiring,” said Mark Meckler, president of Convention of States Action. “Americans have never taken kindly to being told what to do, and they are not going to start now. After being told ‘my body, my choice’ for nearly five decades by the same crowd now hypocritically pushing mandates, is it any wonder the public isn’t on board?”

Only about 22 percent of respondents indicated vaccines should be mandated: 7.2 percent of Republicans, 26.5 percent of independents, and 33 percent of Democrats. About 7 percent of respondents were unsure.


----------



## LightRoasted

If I may ...

*COVID-19 HOAX EXPLAINED IN 2 MINUTES 19 SECONDS*


----------



## LightRoasted

If I may ...









						Jab Remorse - LewRockwell
					

So, Now You Are Vaccinated Against COVID-19.  40 Trillion Packages Of RNA Have Been Injected That Induce Irreversible Changes In Your Blood Vessels. Now What? Depending upon which source of information you believe, your life is in the balance if you make the wrong decision about COVID-19...




					www.lewrockwell.com


----------



## GURPS

“Folks are supposed to have common sense,” Ivey said when asked about what it was going to take to get people vaccinated. “But it’s time to start blaming the unvaccinated folks, not the regular folks. It’s the unvaccinated folks that are letting us down.” 










						GOP Governor, A Trump Favorite, Urges Vaccinations: ‘It Saves Lives,’ ‘Greatest Weapon We Have’ | The Daily Wire
					






					www.dailywire.com
				





Well It is THEIR CHOICE ... a FREE Society


----------



## GURPS

*Biden Gaffe Renews Questions About COVID Transparency*



President Biden so desperately wants the vaccine-hesitant part of the country to get their shots that he may have spread a little misinformation. “You are not going to get COVID,” he promised during a CNN town-event Wednesday night, “if you have these vaccines.”

Of course, this is not true. Biden knows it. He said as much later during the forum, explaining that, while vaccinated individuals enjoy significant protections, they can still test positive for the virus. But even if that happens, the president pointed out, the vaccine largely mitigates the most serious dangers. “You are not going to be hospitalized,” he said, reciting the latest scientific consensus. “You are not going to be in the IC unit, and you are not going to die.”

*The fact that fully vaccinated individuals can still contract the coronavirus is a medical reality. It has also led to more uncomfortable questions about transparency for the Biden administration.*


----------



## GURPS

*Read my lips: We’re not going back to masks and lockdowns again*


Are we really doing this again? Are we really talking about returning to masking? Again?

Last weekend, Los Angeles County reinstituted its mask mandate for indoor settings. More than 60 percent of the county is fully vaccinated, but the mandate applies to both vaccinated and unvaccinated people. 

The move is absurd in several ways. For starters, it throws shade on the vaccines. If vaccination works, why do the vaccinated need to be masked? And if we do still need to be masked post-vaccine, why would anyone take the jabs? The vaccinated are protected, and the unvaccinated have had enough time to get vaccinated. We have to move on.

But beyond that, there’s the added question of whether mask mandates have made any difference in containing COVID.


----------



## LightRoasted

If I may ...









						Pfizer Vaccine Confirmed to Cause Neurodegenerative Diseases: Study - Global Research
					

In a shocking new report on the COVID-19 vaccines, it has been discovered that the Pfizer coronavirus vaccine may have long term health effects not previously disclosed, including “ALS, Alzheimer’s, and other neurological degenerative diseases.”




					www.globalresearch.ca


----------



## Hijinx

So many lies about the Vaccine that we don't know what to believe.
First they scare the piss out of us to get it, then they say we will have degenerative neurological disease if we do.
Wear the masks though they are useless. Close the stores but not the big name stores.
Faucci is a paid mouthpiece for big pharma.


----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS

*MSNBC: ‘Idiot Percentage Of This Population That Just Needs To Be Told What To Do’*



“You don’t have a choice,” Donny Deutsch, a controversial business mogul and pundit, told those opposed to another wave of mask mandates, vaccine passports, or legislation requiring American citizens to receive the COVID-19 vaccination.

[clip]

Jonathan Lemire of the Associated Press asked Deutsch about the political wisdom of forcing people, especially schoolchildren, to wear masks again. “There was such a sense this summer of being relieved, of not having to wear masks anymore. How will this play? Isn’t this a political firestorm waiting, if masks are asked to come back?” he asked.

Deutsch replied that it will be easier to shape mass behavior now that the American public has gotten used to taking orders.

“I’m done worrying about what people think. I’m done worrying about, ‘Is there going to be a firestorm?’” he continued. “Whether it’s a mandated mask or a mandated vaccine, there’s an idiot percentage of this population that just needs to be told what to do. And guess what? You don’t have a choice. Too bad.”


----------



## GURPS

*Dear Dr. Wen: Stop Obsessing Over Masks and Vaccine Passports and Do Something to Help*





Again, horrid messaging regarding vaccines. As of July 12, the CDC is reporting 3,833 hospitalizations and 791 deaths due to a breakthrough infection out of 159 million fully vaccinated Americans. As far as population risk, that is effectively zero. The CDC reports that these breakthrough infections occurred among the same cohorts of high-risk individuals who suffered severe illness and death during the pandemic. From the CDC report:



Vaccine breakthrough cases occur in only a small percentage of vaccinated people. To date, no unexpected patterns have been identified in the case demographics or vaccine characteristics among people with reported vaccine breakthrough infections.
COVID-19 vaccines are effective. CDC recommends that everyone 12 years of age and older get a COVID-19 vaccine as soon as they can.
People who have been fully vaccinated can resume activities that they did prior to the pandemic.
To date, data out of Israel and the United Kingdom show the Delta variant results in increased infections without the corresponding increase in daily deaths. Positive tests started to rise at the end of May:


----------



## GURPS

*De Blasio Wants Companies to Require Employees to Be Vaccinated*


New York City Mayor Bill de Blasio stopped just short of announcing a vaccine mandate on Friday, urging businesses to impose their own mandates on employees. “We have reached the limits of purely voluntary,” de Blasio said on Friday, according to the _New York Times._ “It’s time for more mandates.”

[clip]

“If people want freedom, if people want jobs, if people want to live again, we have got to get more people vaccinated,” de Blasio said on Friday. “And obviously it’s time for whatever mandates we can achieve.”

Vaccine mandates are doomed to fail because the nonvaccinated have yet to be convinced that it’s a life-and-death situation for them. But, of course, for some it is. And they should mask up and practice social distancing if they can’t or won’t get vaccinated. But the people already have freedom, most already have jobs, and people are out and about and living again.

And they didn’t need a vaccine mandate to do any of that.


----------



## herb749

GURPS said:


> *Dear Dr. Wen: Stop Obsessing Over Masks and Vaccine Passports and Do Something to Help*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, horrid messaging regarding vaccines. As of July 12, the CDC is reporting 3,833 hospitalizations and 791 deaths due to a breakthrough infection out of 159 million fully vaccinated Americans. As far as population risk, that is effectively zero. The CDC reports that these breakthrough infections occurred among the same cohorts of high-risk individuals who suffered severe illness and death during the pandemic. From the CDC report:
> 
> 
> 
> Vaccine breakthrough cases occur in only a small percentage of vaccinated people. To date, no unexpected patterns have been identified in the case demographics or vaccine characteristics among people with reported vaccine breakthrough infections.
> COVID-19 vaccines are effective. CDC recommends that everyone 12 years of age and older get a COVID-19 vaccine as soon as they can.
> People who have been fully vaccinated can resume activities that they did prior to the pandemic.
> To date, data out of Israel and the United Kingdom show the Delta variant results in increased infections without the corresponding increase in daily deaths. Positive tests started to rise at the end of May:





A big duh for knowing the honor system wouldn't work.


----------



## Kyle

Dangerous New Freedom Variant Causing People To Ignore Government And Live Their Lives
					

U.S.—Experts are warning of yet another new problem facing the nation: They’ve spotted a new, more dangerous freedom variant spreading among the populace. This freedom is so virulent that people infected by it feel they can ignore government edicts about masks and lockdowns.“Usually, the freedom...




					babylonbee.com


----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS

*Fauci: COVID-19 Booster Shots May Be Needed For Some Americans*


The top U.S. immunologist now says some Americans with underlying health issues might need to take a coronavirus booster to be protected against new variants of SARS-CoV-2, the virus that causes COVID-19.

“Those who are transplant patients, cancer chemotherapy, auto-immune diseases that are on immunosuppressant regimens, those are the kind of individuals that if there’s going to be a third booster, which might likely happen, would be among the vulnerable,” Dr. Anthony Fauci told CNN on Sunday.

Just more than 56% of all Americans, including children, have received at least one dose of the vaccine, according to the Centers of Disease Control and Prevention (CDC).


----------



## TPD

Well here we go - DOJ says vaccine mandates are legal, even if still under EUA.









						DOJ declares vaccine mandates legal
					

Federal law does not prohibit public agencies and private businesses from requiring COVID-19 vaccines that are under emergency use authorization, the Department of Justice concluded in an opinion.




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## TPD

And Tucker just reported that Federal employees will be required to be vaccinated. Announcement coming later this week apparently.

https://abcnews.go.com/Politics/bid...e-federal-employees-sources/story?id=79099493


----------



## RoseRed

TPD said:


> And Tucker just reported that Federal employees will be required to be vaccinated. Announcement coming later this week apparently.
> 
> https://abcnews.go.com/Politics/bid...e-federal-employees-sources/story?id=79099493


What a dick.  

I didn't watch tonight.


----------



## Roberta

TPD said:


> And Tucker just reported that Federal employees will be required to be vaccinated. Announcement coming later this week apparently.
> 
> https://abcnews.go.com/Politics/bid...e-federal-employees-sources/story?id=79099493


 
I am not going to lock step with this lie.


----------



## PrchJrkr

TPD said:


> And Tucker just reported that Federal employees will be required to be vaccinated. Announcement coming later this week apparently.
> 
> https://abcnews.go.com/Politics/bid...e-federal-employees-sources/story?id=79099493


"It's under consideration right now," Biden said of a vaccine mandate for federal workers Tuesday afternoon. "But if you're not vaccinated, you're not nearly as smart as I thought you were." 

**** you Joe! Coming from someone on the verge of senility doesn't carry much weight. How 'bout dat?!


----------



## GURPS

*De Blasio proclaims ‘voluntary phase is over’ on COVID-19 vaccines*

Mayor Bill de Blasio said Tuesday that the “voluntary phase is over” in the effort to administer COVID-19 vaccinations to city workers — hinting that mandatory jabs for the Big Apple’s workforce could come soon.

Asked if the city will soon require all city workers to be inoculated, de Blasio said he’s heading in that direction.

“Yes, we are climbing a ladder. I’m not answering yes to your question yet,” he said on MSNBC’s “Morning Joe” in response to a question from host Joe Scarborough.

“But if that’s not enough, I think we got to be ready to climb the ladder more,” he added. “We’ve got to put pressure on this situation.”


----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS

*Liberal Reporter: Fake Media Narratives About the GOP and the COVID Vaccine Aim to Accomplish One Thing*





Now, Michael Tracey highlights that the vaccine hesitancy narrative is more complicated, and it’s being weaponized to justify a campaign of coercion and scolding against Americans still on the fence about the COVID vaccine [emphasis mine]:



> When these naysayers and nitpickers complain about the invented narrative that prominent Republican officials have only recently begun advocating vaccine uptake, what they seem to be really lamenting is that there hasn’t been enough sanctimonious, self-important hectoring — the kind they regularly engage in to showcase their claimed moral and political superiority. It’s apparently not enough for Republican-run governments to offer vaccines such that they’re universally available and free at the point of use, nor for Republican officials to encourage vaccination in normal language. It must all come with a side of browbeating, lest the Culture War not be waged for two seconds.





> And while plenty of Republicans have done the “vaccine selfie” routine, there’s also something to be said for taking the vaccine without much fuss or spectacle, since most Americans are probably not inclined to broadcast their private medical procedures online. Showing off a needle in your arm on social media might not be the most effective persuasion strategy, especially for those who may otherwise have reservations about the vaccine. Plus, let’s face it: the whole “take a selfie with a needle being inserted into your arm” concept is a bit weird to begin with. Some may even call it creepy and invasive!





> There’s also some conflation happening here. Because many Republicans, including those listed above, have been on the “skeptical” side of debates over secondary issues involving vaccines — including “passports,” mandates, and the like — these secondary policy disputes get lumped in with overall vaccine skepticism. Which definitely exists among Republicans to some degree — but certainly not as a function of Republican voters simply parroting the cues of Republican elected officials. The impression that Republicans are in aggregate a rogue band of vaccine denialists is what you might call a function of the “Marjorie Taylor Greene effect”: a phenomenon in which the most performatively wacky Republicans occupy an exaggerated role in the media’s imagination and consume an excessive amount of their attention. Yes, it’s true that Marjorie Taylor Greene has engaged in dimwitted vaccine-rejectionist talk. Is she a more influential Republican than... Donald Trump? Does she have more day-to-day control over vaccine distribution than literally every Republican Governor?





> *The fake “sudden Republican epiphany on vaccines” narrative seems to derive in part from the liberal desire to exercise permanent coercive control over their perceived cultural and political inferiors*, using measures that were initially justified on the grounds of a public health emergency. There’s a point at which it becomes laughable to suggest that COVID is an “emergency” situation requiring intrusive state interventions; yet the executive order issued by Joe Biden on which his COVID “travel ban” policy is based still contains the language of “national emergency.”



Now, Tracey does feel that the authoritarian warnings about door-to-door vaccination protocols we all know Biden wants to enact are right-wing media hysteria. I disagree—nothing is more dangerous than the government acting upon emergency powers, but where we can agree is on who is vaccinated and who is not. *He zeroes in on the fact that 40 percent of New York City public school employees are not vaccinated. He aptly notes these are people are who decidedly not conservative and are not reading like-minded media outlets. Anywhere elsewhere there’s an odd divergence between the media narrative and the facts on the ground? Yes. *




Oh I love how Tracy derides Republicans for ' vaccine ' selfies .....

WTF have leftists been doing since Covid Vaccines came out ... as well as mask virtue signaling


----------



## GURPS

*America’s Largest Health Care Union Vows To Fight Mandatory COVID-19 Vaccines*


Earlier this month, NewYork-Presbyterian became the first hospital system in the state to require employees to get vaccinated against COVID-19. It’s a step that a growing number of hospitals across the country are taking, but one that 1199SEIU, the largest health care union in the country, is prepared to fight.

“Whether there is a legal challenge that we can make, or whether it's just a pure organizational challenge that we can make, we are not going to just give in,” George Gresham, president of 1199SEIU, told WNYC/Gothamist. The union is headquartered in New York City but represents health care workers throughout the state and in Massachusetts, New Jersey, Maryland, Florida and Washington, D.C.


----------



## Kyle

Liberal Feels Sad For Man Dying Of COVID, Then Happy After Hearing He Wasn’t Vaccinated, Then Sad Again Because He Was An Illegal Immigrant









						Liberal Feels Sad For Man Dying Of COVID, Then Happy After Hearing He Wasn’t Vaccinated, Then Sad Again Because He Was An Illegal Immigrant
					

GRAND RAPIDS, MI—Local compassionate progressive Karter Brynlee is recovering from an emotional roller coaster today after initially feeling sad for someone dying of COVID, then feeling a perverse thrill after finding out the victim hadn't been responsible enough to get vaccinated, then sad...




					babylonbee.com


----------



## Hijinx

Liberal are sheep. They are easily herded by any idiot who works for the Government.
This guy Faucci changes his mind from day to day, and IMO loves his 15 minutes which is going into a year and a half and he stil doesn't know any more about WTF he is talking about than he did then.
Now he is working on a way to spread Ebola, since Covid didn't kill enough of us.


Don't believe me?? ------------Google it.


----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS

*Leader Of SEIU, California’s Largest State Worker Union, Opposes Newsom’s Deadline To Verify Vaccinations*


California’s largest state worker union has demanded government officials “come to the bargaining table” over Democratic Governor Gavin Newsom’s mandate requiring all state employees to show proof of full COVID-19 vaccination by August 2 or be subject to weekly testing.

Service Employees International Union (SEIU) Local 1000 President Richard Louis Brown posted a letter to social media on Wednesday to the California Department of Human Resources (CalHR). Written by the union’s chief counsel, the letter claimed “the Governor abruptly turned away from the legal requirements of notice and bargaining” by changing work conditions for the local’s 96,000 members.

Brown said he “did not consult” the union’s board before the document was drafted, a move that has reportedly divided members, according to The Sacramento Bee.



Interesting the UNIONS are making a play like this, seems like a huge money grab, not a real opposition to the vaccine


----------



## LightRoasted

If I may ...

"While a positive antibody test result can be used to help identify people who may have had a prior SARS-CoV-2 infection, _*more research is needed*_ in people who have received a COVID-19 vaccination."

Funny. I thought it was already settled science?









						Antibody Testing Not Recommended to Assess Immunity After Vaccination
					

FDA reminds the public and health care providers that SARS-CoV-2 antibody test results should not be used to evaluate a person’s level of immunity from COVID-19




					www.fda.gov
				




"In other words, the FDA is saying, _“Look, the vaccine creates specific antibodies against the spike protein, not the virus. If you take the standard antibody test after vaccination, it’ll be useless, because the test isn’t meant to detect antibodies against the spike protein. *It only detects antibodies against the virus*_*.”* [3]"









						FDA reverses itself: rejects COVID antibody test results; insanity reigns
					

Jon Rappoport Even a robot programmed to “follow the science” would throw up his hands in despair while reading the latest FDA COVID pronouncement. After untold numbers of people have been given an…




					off-guardian.org
				




And ... The EUA status means the so-called “vaccines” haven’t been licensed for use but were allowed to be rushed to market due to a declared false health emergency. They are still “investigational,” according to the FDA, and everyone who’s received one is part of a massive human experiment. Thank goodness I'm in the control group.


----------



## Kyle




----------



## GURPS

*Broadway Audiences Will Need Proof of Vaccination and Masks*


----------



## GURPS

*Don’t look now, but it’s unions across the country that are pushing back HARD against vaccine mandates*


----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS

*I Know Exactly Who Is To Blame for This New Wave of COVID-19, and I Know Who Is Making a Fortune on It*


Only days ago, President Joe Biden, Dr. Anthony Fauci and the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention publicly blamed and shamed "unvaccinated Americans" for this new wave of the COVID-19 virus. I spent days ripping this narrative to shreds on my national radio show. It's a great big lie.

[clip]

*I've uncovered the fraud. On May 1, the CDC stopped counting cases of COVID-19 among vaccinated Americans. That's what allowed them to say this new wave was 100% due to the unvaccinated. They just stopped counting anyone sick who damaged their sales pitch.*

That's fraud on a massive scale. But why?

It's all about the Benjamins. Let's follow the money trail.
*
CULPRIT NO. 1: BIG PHARMA. *Biden, Fauci and the CDC are clearly shilling for Big Pharma and the vaccine manufacturers. Those vaccine companies are making a killing (excuse the pun). You don't think Big Pharma is handing out payola (i.e., bribes) to politicians, the media and CDC and FDA bureaucrats to scare the hell out of Americans, thereby convincing them to get vaccinated, even though they all know the vaccines aren't working?

*CULPRIT NO. 2: CHINA. *China is to blame. Blaming "unvaccinated Americans" is a weapon of mass distraction. China sent this bioweapon our way. This is China's pandemic. China is pure evil. China is guilty of mass murder. China is on the hook for $10 trillion or more in damages. China caused a worldwide economic depression. And it isn't over yet. Biden is itching to announce a national lockdown that will destroy our economy. Who benefits? China. Is Biden on China's payroll? How much is China paying into offshore accounts?

*CULPRIT NO. 3: BIDEN HIMSELF.* If COVID-19 is so bad, so dangerous, so deadly, why did Biden open the borders and invite 1.1 million refugees into America since January?

These people are from the most poverty-stricken countries in the world. They are starving; they live among filth and squalor. They are therefore weak and their immune systems damaged. They bring with them Third World illness and disease. These are the dreaded superspreaders.


----------



## LightRoasted

If I may ...


----------



## Kyle




----------



## TPD

LightRoasted said:


> If I may ...



hmmmm interesting


----------



## Gilligan

TPD said:


> hmmmm interesting


Very.


----------



## GURPS

'The unvaccinated, who have a much, much, much greater chance of being infected in the first place, are the ones most vulnerable to getting severe illness that might lead to hospitalization and, in some cases, death.' 

He added: 'So we're looking, not to lockdown, but we're looking to some pain and suffering in the future because we're seeing the cases go up, which is the reason why we keep saying over and over again, the solution to this is get vaccinated or this would not be happening.' 

While this week the nation saw a surge in Americans getting the shot, as coronavirus cases rise driven largely by the more infectious delta variant, still only about 60 percent of Americans are fully vaccinated.










						Fauci doesn't see America returning to lockdowns, despite rising cases
					

Dr. Anthony Fauci, the nation´s top infectious disease expert said Covid-19 cases will continue to rise, but  he does not see the country returning to lockdowns.




					www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## GURPS

*MIT Study: Vaccine Hesitancy Is 'Highly Informed, Scientifically Literate,' and 'Sophisticated'*


The condescension is political in nature and crosses party lines. Sometimes, arguments against vaccination are mistaken for irrational thinking.



> Sometimes the perception of irrationality is almost accidental, because arguments are usually social interactions, not strictly logical exercises. A vaccine skeptic may brush off a proponent by saying, “It’s approved for _emergency use only_; it’s not FDA-approved. I don’t think we should require it.” The skeptic is beginning with a fact that’s easily established and shareable. But when pressed, they might reveal that their line of thinking is elsewhere: “There are no long-term studies, and I’m worried about possible long-term effects.” Because the two objections aren’t exactly logically connected, the proponent concludes it is irrationalism all the way down.
> But a study done at MIT showed that a substantial portion of public-health skepticism was highly informed, scientifically literate, and sophisticated in the use of data. Skeptics used the same data sets as those with the orthodox views on public health.


The study’s lead author, Crystal Lee, says those same exact data sets can be used by either side to marshal arguments.
MIT News:



> The researchers combed through hundreds of thousands of social media posts and found that coronavirus skeptics often deploy counter-visualizations alongside the same “follow-the-data” rhetoric as public health experts, yet the skeptics argue for radically different policies. The researchers conclude that data visualizations aren’t sufficient to convey the urgency of the Covid-19 pandemic, because even the clearest graphs can be interpreted through a variety of belief systems.



“A lot of people think of metrics like infection rates as objective,” says Crystal Lee. “But they’re clearly not, based on how much debate there is on how to think about the pandemic. That’s why we say data visualizations have become a battleground.”

In fact, because of the data sets being used interchangeably, vaccine skepticism becomes logical and rational.1



> But most vaccine skepticism, if by that we mean reluctance, is not based on conspiracy theorizing — it’s based on risk-benefit calculations. You may think it’s an innumerate calculation. But when you look at patterns of uptake in the United States, two factors stand out, factors that are larger in their effect than partisanship: age and density. The older you are and the denser your community, the more likely you are to be vaccinated. The younger you are, and the more rural your community, the less likely you are to have gotten it. This reflects the real facts about the risk of death from COVID. People may be wildly overestimating their risk from the vaccine and underestimating their risks from COVID — but they have the directional thinking correct. Those who are in less danger, act like it.



This is why vaccine choice is so important. Why have the same mandate for someone who lives in New York City and someone who lives in rural South Dakota?


----------



## LightRoasted

If I may ...









						FDA document admits “covid” PCR test was developed without isolated covid samples for test calibration, effectively admitting it’s testing something else
					

A document just released by the U.S. Food and Drug Administration (FDA) openly admits that the infamous PCR test for the Wuhan coronavirus (Covid-19) was developed not with actual samples of the Chinese Virus, but rather what appears to be genetic material from a common cold virus. Since the...




					www.newstarget.com
				




And what is stated on that document, (link below), called "CDC 2019-Novel Coronavirus (2019-nCoV) Real-Time RT-PCR Diagnostic Panel". Read what is on the last page and some others. But overall the whole should be read to understand what the first article is relating.

** DO NOT DISCARD: Important product-specific information *
LIMITATIONS*

This test has not been FDA cleared or approved.

This test has been authorized by FDA under an EUA for use by authorized laboratories.

This test has been authorized only for the detection of nucleic acid from 2019-nCoV, not for any other viruses or pathogens.

This test is only authorized for the duration of the declaration that circumstances exist justifying the authorization of emergency use of in vitro diagnostics for detection and/or diagnosis of SARS-CoV-2 under Section 564(b)(1) of the Federal Food, Drug, and Cosmetic Act, 21 U.S.C. § 360bbb-3(b)(1), unless the authorization is terminated or revoked sooner."


			https://www.fda.gov/media/134922/download
		


However, it is now, and has been from the beginning, known, that the RT-PCR test was/is not fit for purpose as it can not differentiate, (and wan't even invented/developed/designed to do so), between any virus fragment particles; such a flu virus, a cold virus, let alone the dreaded "COVID" "virus".

But, it was given/granted special use by way of an Emergency Use Authorization (EAU) to the CDC from the FDA that has never been cleared or approved for use, ever, (just like the fake vaccine), knowing that the test was incapable of identifying what virus fragments it was magnifying. Did the media ever inform us of the Emergency Use Authorization of this ineffective test that was giving questionable positive results for millions of people forced/demanded/coerced/prodded/required/scared into, just to continue working, or for a false peace of mind, even for those asymptomatic? NO!

Which is part of the reason, I'm guessing, as to why the CDC is, "After December 31, 2021, CDC will withdraw the request to the U.S. Food and Drug Administration (FDA) for Emergency Use Authorization (EUA) of the CDC 2019-Novel Coronavirus (2019-nCoV) Real-Time RT-PCR Diagnostic Panel, the assay first introduced in February 2020 for detection of SARS-CoV-2 only."

So, how do you, the class, feel about getting bent over into getting tested, or falling for the media mania fear porn into getting tested, that resulted in you deciding, because of that test, or upon hearing all the fear porn of the millions of positive tests of others, into getting the experimental solution injection? Asking for a friend.


----------



## Hijinx

I just watched the head of the NIH on Channel 4 say that my wearing the mask now is to protect the unvaccinated.
If they don't want to get the vaccine why should I give a sht about protecting them.?


----------



## rio

I think while we're on a roll of en"forcing" masks and vaccines we should have a condom mandate and forced birth control too. You can only go rubberless if you can show proof that you or your partner are using some other form of birth control. If you choose not to use any birth control you must pre-pay 18 years of child support and show proof that you are capable of raising a child.

After all, a condom may be uncomfortable, but it's only for a few minutes and could save a child being born to parents that we deem not fit for parenthood.


----------



## Sneakers

rio said:


> I think while we're on a roll of en"forcing" masks and vaccines we should have a condom mandate and forced birth control too. You can only go rubberless if you can show proof that you or your partner are using some other form of birth control. If you choose not to use any birth control you must pre-pay 18 years of child support and show proof that you are capable of raising a child.
> 
> After all, a condom may be uncomfortable, but it's only for a few minutes and could save a child being born to parents that we deem not fit for parenthood.


Well, you're a real party pooper.


----------



## rio

Sneakers said:


> Well, you're a real party pooper.


No, we would be talking mandatory Depends if that were the case.


----------



## Hijinx

rio said:


> I think while we're on a roll of en"forcing" masks and vaccines we should have a condom mandate and forced birth control too. You can only go rubberless if you can show proof that you or your partner are using some other form of birth control. If you choose not to use any birth control you must pre-pay 18 years of child support and show proof that you are capable of raising a child.
> 
> After all, a condom may be uncomfortable, but it's only for a few minutes and could save a child being born to parents that we deem not fit for parenthood.



If you want to talk about something racist, you sure picked the right subject.


----------



## GURPS

*The Dumbest Well-Read Man in America Wants to Pummel You Into Submission on Vaccines*








First of all, conservatives didn’t “bully” anyone on the Left into changing their minds one whit on vaccine passports.

They wanted them then and they want them now. All we did was force them into a temporary holding action instead of continuing the full-fledged assault on our right to travel freely about the country.

Secondly, conservatives weren’t the ones doing the bullying. We merely defended our constitutionally protected rights from would-be thugs like Yglesias.

Of course, this is the same Matt Yglesias who once praised the Nazis.








Internal travel documents were a Nazi favorite, and one explicitly endorsed by Yglesias for this country as so-called “vaccine passports.”
“Do you haff your papers?” _Sturmbannführer_ Yglesias needs to know.

Thirdly, it is not conservatives being “dumb” and “irresponsible.” Vaccine hesitancy is a bipartisan phenomenon, and a well-grounded concern, too.

What’s dumb and irresponsible is to mandate a vaccine with infrequent-but-real side effects on virtually every American, regardless of their personal risk factors or even whether they’ve acquired long-lasting natural immunity.


----------



## LightRoasted

If I may ...



Sneakers said:


> Well, you're a real party pooper.


Gave me an idea for the enforcers. Just force everyone to use the pooper instead of a condom. Can't get pregnant that way.


----------



## rio

LightRoasted said:


> If I may ...
> 
> 
> Gave me an idea for the enforcers. Just force everyone to use the pooper instead of a condom. Can't get pregnant that way.


Butt, butt, then what would all the LBQTEZX whatevers have to whine about if everyone started doing it their way?

Can't have that, that would be alphabatism!


----------



## LightRoasted

If I may ...

*DOCTOR EXPLAINS ALL - TAKE THE 5 MINS TO WATCH THIS COVID19 VACCINE INFORMATION*
*July 21, 2021*


----------



## GURPS

*Vaccine Passports Are Here, But Voter ID Is Still Racist*





People will be required to show what de Blasio is calling the vaccination passport “Key to NYC Pass” starting on Aug. 16. The city will begin enforcing the authoritarian mandate on Sept. 13.

“If you’re unvaccinated, unfortunately, you will not be able to participate in many things,” Mayor de Blasio declared. Has anyone told him which segment of the population remains mostly unvaccinated?


“We’re now at this point that we’ve dreamed of, and we’re going to go even farther with a smart mix of incentives and mandates.” Mayor de Blasio said.

NYC is now offering $100 to residents that get the shot.

All of this is happening as the Department of Justice is suing the state of Georgia for “racist” voter ID laws. Huh?

So asking for vax papers, when we know black and brown people are reluctant to get the vaccination, is ok, but asking for a driver’s license to vote is the mark of the Klans-beast?


----------



## GURPS

*Unvaccinated People Need to Bear the Burden*


When you go to the airport, you see two kinds of security rules. Some apply equally to everyone; no one can carry weapons through the TSA checkpoint. But other protocols divide passengers into categories according to how much of a threat the government thinks they pose. If you submit to heightened scrutiny in advance, TSA PreCheck lets you go through security without taking off your shoes; a no-fly list keeps certain people off the plane entirely. Not everyone poses an equal threat. Rifling through the bags of every business traveler and patting down every preschooler and octogenarian would waste the TSA’s time and needlessly burden many passengers.

The same principle applies to limiting the spread of the coronavirus. The number of COVID-19 cases keeps growing, even though remarkably safe, effective vaccines are widely available, at least to adults. Many public agencies are responding by reimposing masking rules on everyone. But at this stage of the pandemic, tougher universal restrictions are not the solution to continuing viral spread. While flying, vaccinated people should no longer carry the burden for unvaccinated people. The White House has rejected a nationwide vaccine mandate—a sweeping suggestion that the Biden administration could not easily enact if it wanted to—but a no-fly list for unvaccinated adults is an obvious step that the federal government should take. It will help limit the risk of transmission at destinations where unvaccinated people travel—and, by setting norms that restrict certain privileges to vaccinated people, will also help raise the stagnant vaccination rates that are keeping both the economy and society from fully recovering.

Flying is not a right, and the case for restricting it to vaccinated people is straightforward: The federal government is the sole entity that can regulate the terms and conditions of airline safety. And although air-filtration systems and mask requirements make transmission of the coronavirus unlikely during any given passenger flight, infected people can spread it when they leave the airport and take off their mask. The whole point of international-travel bans is to curb infections in the destination country; to protect itself, the United States still has many such restrictions in place. Beyond limiting the virus’s flow from hot spots to the rest of the country, allowing only vaccinated people on domestic flights will change minds, too.


----------



## GURPS

*Why I Refuse to Be Vaccinated*

I have been vilified for refusing to be jabbed with an experimental vaccine.  I have been told that I am among the worst people on the face of the earth as that refusal is putting an inordinate number of people at risk of near certain death.  That it is my civic duty and obligation to be swept up in the hysteria and march meekly in lockstep with whatever the omniscient government bureaucrats tell us to do.  That I must sacrifice personal choices and freedom for the benefit of the collective.  That, in fact, the choice to get a vaccine and to wear a mask is an expression of one’s _freedom_ to be a moral citizen and to protect family, community and country.

Joe Biden has told me that I am unpatriotic, and a very stupid person for not being vaccinated and robotically believing his claim: “You’re not going to get Covid if you have these vaccines.”  (That is an out and out lie.)

I am in my later 70’s; over my lifetime I have lived among and have been exposed to people in refugee camps suffering with tuberculosis, cholera, hepatitis B and diphtheria and, after arriving in the United States, polio.  I managed to get through the Asian Flu pandemic in 1957-58, the Hong Kong Flu pandemic of 1968-69, the HIV/Aids pandemic in the 1980’s and the Swine Flu pandemic in 2009-10. 

Thus, I am well aware of medical risks and realities, particularly when it comes to my health.  I have been vaccinated for everything from tuberculosis to diphtheria to smallpox to polio to the annual flu.  I have been reliably informed that I have a very robust immune system and, thankfully, I have never been seriously ill with any viral or bacterial infections.


----------



## GURPS

*Gov. Cuomo Now Demanding Businesses Restrict Service to Vaccinated Customers Only*


“Private businesses, bars, restaurants — go to a vaccine-only admission,” Cuomo continued.

“I believe it’s in your business interest to run a vaccine-only establishment. … It’s going to help your business, not hurt it.”





“If you say to people, ‘Well, if you don’t have a vaccine, you can’t get into these establishments,’ then you’ll see a real incentive to get vaccinated,” Cuomo said.

Buffalo-area restaurant managers didn’t believe it would be in their business interest to run a “vaccine-only establishment.”

Todd Burdick, general manager of Jim’s Steakout, told Spectrum News his restaurant had been suffering “for over a year, through this whole pandemic.”





WTF Are You FEARING Bro ......

The Arrogance of these people is staggering .....


----------



## Kyle

Well, that should help kill the remaining businesses that managed to survive the first assault.


----------



## Hijinx

Cuomo is using the vius issue to take the pressure off of him for abusing any woman who ever came in contact with.
He should be packing his bags for his departure.


----------



## GURPS

*Jennifer Aniston Rips ‘Anti-Vaxxers,’ Says They Have ‘Moral’ Duty To Identify Themselves*


“There’s still a large group of people who are anti-vaxxers or just don’t listen to the facts. It’s a real shame,” the former “Friends” actress told InStyle. “I’ve just lost a few people in my weekly routine who have refused or did not disclose [whether or not they had been vaccinated], and it was unfortunate.”

“I feel it’s your moral and professional obligation to inform, since we’re not all podded up and being tested every single day,” the 52-year-old added. “It’s tricky because everyone is entitled to their own opinion — but a lot of opinions don’t feel based in anything except fear or propaganda.”


----------



## Kyle

GURPS said:


> “It’s tricky because everyone is entitled to their own opinion — but a lot of opinions don’t feel based in anything except fear or propaganda.”



I'm sure the irony of that statement is lost.


----------



## LightRoasted

If I may ...









						Moderna Rep: Everyone Taking COVID-19 Vaccine Is “Pretty Much” Part of a Clinical Trial - Global Research
					

All Global Research articles can be read in 51 languages by activating the “Translate Website” drop down menu on the top banner of our home page (Desktop version).  Visit and follow us on Instagram at @crg_globalresearch. *** The leaked audio of a phone call between a Moderna representative and...




					www.globalresearch.ca


----------



## LightRoasted

If I may ...

Remember, once heart muscle is damaged, it is permanent. Heart muscle does not, and cannot, heal or regenerate; damaged heart cells become non-functioning  scars. Keep yourselves and your children away from these "investigational" injections.









						CDC Study on 12- to 17-Year-Olds Who Got Pfizer Vaccine: 397 Reports of Heart Inflammation, 14 Deaths
					

A study released last week by the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention showed 9,246 adverse events reported among adolescents aged 12 to 17, including 863 serious events, 14 deaths and 397 reports of myocarditis.




					childrenshealthdefense.org


----------



## GURPS

*Boston mayor on vaccine passports: Showing your papers was something people had to do under slavery too*


The first clip above cuts off a key part of what Janey said. “Here we want to make sure that we are not doing anything that would further create a barrier for residents of Boston,” she told reporters, before adding, “or disproportionally impact BIPOC (Black, Indigenous and people of color) communities.” That’s been a core criticism of New York City’s new vaccine passport requirement, that it’s going to end up barring blacks and Latinos from public spaces in New York disproportionately since minorities have been more reluctant to get vaccinated than whites have. Or at least, the sort of liberal whites commonly found in New York.

As far as I’ve seen on social media and in public commentary, though, that criticism about disparate impact has been coming mostly from the right, not the left. Which is no surprise since Democrats overwhelmingly favor vaccine mandates and Republicans are overwhelmingly against them:


----------



## LightRoasted

If I may ...

*Fauci ignored ADE (Antibody-Dependent Enhancement) warnings about mRNA. CDC’s own data proves vaccines are counter-productive*






The site, cited below.








						Doubts over Oxford vaccine as it fails to stop coronavirus in animal trials
					

Experts warn that vaccine may only be 'partially effective' after results of a trial in rhesus macaque monkeys




					www.telegraph.co.uk
				












						CDC, FDA Faked “COVID” Testing Protocol by Using Human Cells Mixed with Common Cold Virus Fragments - Global Research
					

All Global Research articles can be read in 51 languages by activating the “Translate Website” drop down menu on the top banner of our home page (Desktop version).  Visit and follow us on Instagram at @crg_globalresearch. ***   .   Important article yet to be fully corroborated. See also Freedom...




					www.globalresearch.ca


----------



## GURPS

*The 'Bashing the Unvaccinated' Narrative Crashes into a Brick Wall*






Even liberal reporter Michael Tracey highlighted how the data set in one of the most Democratic cities in the country shreds the hesitancy narrative the media has manufactured to go after people they don’t like. Again, these folks aren’t watching Fox News or reading conservative media religiously. 








The liberal media is always wrong. that’s the baseline. It may take time for some other narratives but eventually, it all disintegrates after being subjected to facts. Hesitancy is surely among Republicans, but a healthy number of Democrats and Democrat-supporting voter blocs are not getting the shot. In some parts of the country, Trump counties are well ahead of some blue ones with regards to vaccination. It’s not a clear-cut narrative, though more Democratic Party allied groups, like teachers’ unions, are also coming out against COVID vaccine mandates.


----------



## GURPS

*Brutal Video Takes Down Democrat Lies About Vaccine Skepticism*


----------



## TPD

GURPS said:


> *The 'Bashing the Unvaccinated' Narrative Crashes into a Brick Wall*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even liberal reporter Michael Tracey highlighted how the data set in one of the most Democratic cities in the country shreds the hesitancy narrative the media has manufactured to go after people they don’t like. Again, these folks aren’t watching Fox News or reading conservative media religiously.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The liberal media is always wrong. that’s the baseline. It may take time for some other narratives but eventually, it all disintegrates after being subjected to facts. Hesitancy is surely among Republicans, but a healthy number of Democrats and Democrat-supporting voter blocs are not getting the shot. In some parts of the country, Trump counties are well ahead of some blue ones with regards to vaccination. It’s not a clear-cut narrative, though more Democratic Party allied groups, like teachers’ unions, are also coming out against COVID vaccine mandates.



It’s amazing the reach that Fox News has. 90 million adults have not been vaccinated yet the most watched show on Fox is Tucker Carlson who only averages about 2.5 million viewers per night. That math doesn’t add up.


----------



## TPD

Fat Larry has joined the other Liberals.

https://www.thebaynet.com/articles/...tate-employees-continues-urging-vaccines.html


----------



## GURPS

*Democrats Are Bringing Back Segregation*




*FACT-O-RAMA!* Lefty news tried to suggest that Trump supporters are leading the charge against the vaccine, but it turns out black folks are the least likely to bend their knees and raise their sleeves. They also tend to vote Democrat. Latinos are reticent, too.

*Tuskegee*

Many lefties, perhaps even de Blasio, don’t seem to understand why many black people aren’t keen to get the shot. Weird what happens when the country injects syphilis into 400 black guys to “see what happens.”






Or when Puerto Rican women are duped into playing guinea pigs with experimental birth control pills.

*Segregation?*

If black and brown people choose not to get vaccinated, and thus can’t go into a restaurant, is it segregation? Are non-vaxxers choosing to be outcasts? No. If the vaccine and masks work, why does de Blasio care if people are vaccinated? This isn’t about keeping people safe–it’s all about control. If the China flu is so dangerous that de Blasio won’t eat a burger next to the filthy, unvaccinated masses, why is his president allowing hundreds of thousands of illegal immigrants, many of whom are COVID positive, into the United States and then spreading them around the country like human parmesan?


----------



## herb749

Some of the unions are lining up to tell members not to get one.


----------



## GURPS

herb749 said:


> Some of the unions are lining up to tell members not to get one.




I think the UNION Leadership is holding out for a payday .... from what I have seen

_vaccine mandates need to be discussed at bargaining_

As I See it ' Pay us to get the JAB'


----------



## GURPS

*Psaki Admits They Have 'Guidelines' They've Given to Private Businesses to 'Police' Proof of Vaccination*






That’s how they get around not having a federal mandate, they just go through the backdoor and try to push behind the scenes, shaming everyone into it, hoping to create social pressure to have businesses, schools and organizations make it mandatory.

Today, White House Press Secretary Jen Psaki said perhaps a little more than she intended to say, revealing that they actually had “guidelines” that they were talking with private businesses in how to “police” requiring vaccine passports/proof.





First, Psaki repeated what Biden said that they supported the concept. Then she went further. “We want to ensure that it’s done in a transparent way, that it’s in an equitable way, that if there are verification requirements — it can be done digitally, there are a range of ways to provide the information — so there are basic guidelines along those lines that we have conveyed and that we will continue to convey.”

So no, we’re not instituting a national mandatory vaccine passport. We’re just encouraging businesses to do it and telling them how we think it should be done. But we’re not really doing it. Meanwhile, as they try to slip this stuff past us and claim that restrictions are for our “own good,” illegal aliens from all over the world are pouring through the Southern border at a record pace, increasing each month that Biden has been in office, and Psaki also had to admit that some of those folks are positive for the Wuhan coronavirus.


----------



## GURPS

*CNN Fires Three Employees For Coming To Work Unvaccinated: ‘Zero-Tolerance Policy’*


“EVERYONE from news, sports and studios who comes in now and going forward must be vaccinated. We have been clear about this for months, so there should be no confusion,” Zucker wrote in the internal memo.

“In the past week, we have been made aware of three employees who were coming to the office unvaccinated. All three have been terminated,” Zucker wrote. “Let me be clear — we have a zero-tolerance policy on this.”

CNN’s termination of the three employees is one of the first examples of a major company firing workers who violated the company’s vaccination mandate, the Times reported. Details on the fired employees, such as their names, which departments they were in, or how their vaccination status came to light, were not covered in the memo.


----------



## Hijinx

TPD said:


> Fat Larry has joined the other Liberals.
> 
> https://www.thebaynet.com/articles/...tate-employees-continues-urging-vaccines.html


We all knew that was coming. I understand PG County has mask mandates.


----------



## GURPS

*White House Mulls Withholding Federal Funds From Companies That Don't Force Employees to Get Vaccinated*


Forcing companies to do the government’s dirty work on a vaccine mandate is underhanded, but it’s Biden’s only choice if he thinks everyone needs to get vaccinated. A vaccine mandate has no chance of being successful.

There’s a question of who will be targeted by the government. Currently, the discussions are about targeting large institutions like senior care centers and universities, but no industry is safe.


_Washington Post:_



> There is a particular focus in the discussions on whether restrictions on Medicare dollars or other federal funds could be used to persuade nursing homes and other long-term-care facilities to require employees to be vaccinated, according to one of the people familiar with the talks.
> If the Biden administration goes forward with the plans, it would amount to a dramatic escalation in the effort to vaccinate the roughly 90 million Americans who are eligible for shots but who have refused or have been unable to get them.
> The discussion at the highest level of government also signals a new phase of potential federal intervention as the White House struggles to control the delta variant of the virus, which is spreading more rapidly than even some of the more dire models predicted.


----------



## herb749

I heard a radio show host saying Biden should step up with : get a vaccine or go to jail.

He wasn't being serious but I'm sure the dems have thought about it.


----------



## Hijinx

herb749 said:


> I heard a radio show host saying Biden should step up with : get a vaccine or go to jail.
> 
> He wasn't being serious but I'm sure the dems have thought about it.


That wouldn't work because they were turning loose criminals form jail because of the virus.


----------



## herb749

Hijinx said:


> That wouldn't work because they were turning loose criminals form jail because of the virus.




Besides not even arresting them for crimes.


----------



## GURPS

*Deputy Sheriffs’ Union Warns Members Will Quit Or Retire Over San Francisco’s Vax Mandate*


The San Francisco Deputy Sheriffs’ Association (SFDSA) made the announcement on Facebook, saying a mandate for city employees in high-risk settings to be immunized by September 15 could affect public safety if deputies choose to vacate their jobs.

Many sheriff’s deputies are stationed at city jails, where large numbers of incarcerated people are often housed in close proximity.

According to the SFDSA, approximately 160 out of 700 deputy sheriffs are not vaccinated. The union said they would prefer to wear face coverings and be subjected to weekly testing “due to religious and other beliefs.”


----------



## GURPS

*No, a Vaccine Mandate Is Not Like Requiring Seat Belts*


Mainstream bioethics thinking is growing increasingly authoritarian. Princeton’s notorious utilitarian philosopher Peter Singer now joins Ezekiel “Mandate” Emanuel in an internationally syndicated column urging that everyone be legally required to take the COVID jab.

Singer justifies this imposition by comparing the proposal to laws that require people to wear seat belts in cars. From, “Why Vaccination Should be Compulsory:”



> We are now hearing demands for the freedom to be unvaccinated against the virus that causes COVID-19. Brady Ellison, a member of the United States Olympic archery team, says his decision not to get vaccinated was “one hundred percent a personal choice,” insisting that “anyone that says otherwise is taking away people’s freedoms.”
> The oddity, here, is that laws requiring us to wear seat belts really are quite straightforwardly infringing on freedom, whereas laws requiring people to be vaccinated if they are going to be in places where they could infect other people are restricting one kind of freedom in order to protect the freedom of others to go about their business safely.


----------



## TPD

GURPS said:


> *White House Mulls Withholding Federal Funds From Companies That Don't Force Employees to Get Vaccinated*
> 
> 
> Forcing companies to do the government’s dirty work on a vaccine mandate is underhanded, but it’s Biden’s only choice if he thinks everyone needs to get vaccinated. A vaccine mandate has no chance of being successful.
> 
> There’s a question of who will be targeted by the government. Currently, the discussions are about targeting large institutions like senior care centers and universities, but no industry is safe.
> 
> 
> _Washington Post:_


I don't get any federal assistance for my store so that won't affect me.  I do get federal funds for the farm so that could affect me, but I don't have any employees - all 1099 so that won't affect me either.


----------



## GURPS

*This Is 1938: First, They Came for the Unvaccinated*


*Now Democrats want American citizens, not illegal aliens, not criminals, but patriots born in this country, to produce papers 24/7. We'll need papers to enter restaurants, bars, nightclubs, concerts, casinos, conventions and hotels and to board a train, plane or bus. We'll need papers to enter a supermarket, or we'll starve to death. All for the crime of being unvaccinated against ... wait for it ...*

The flu.

All for the crime of being unwilling to inject an untested, rushed to production, experimental, "for emergency use only" shot into our bodies.

[clip]

By the way, this isn't about vaccines. If you want the vaccine, take it. I'd never stop you. I'd never limit your freedom, your choice. This is about vaccine mandates -- forcibly injecting Americans who don't want it. That's 1938.

But there's much more in common with 1938. Mask mandates. If you're scared, wear them. I'm not scared. I don't want to wear them. Mandates are about forcing individuals to lose their freedom, choice, individuality and human rights. That's 1938.

Lockdowns are a match with the Warsaw Ghetto. Jews were locked down. Jews couldn't work. Jews couldn't travel. Jewish businesses were labeled "nonessential."

If government can force us to close our businesses, to kill our jobs, to decide who is nonessential, then this is 1938.

Stars on clothing. It's coming. The vaccinated get into restaurants, bars, concerts, supermarkets, planes and trains. They keep their jobs. The rest of us are marked as "subhuman" for life. That's the star. That's 1938.

Media and social media as the public-relations wing of the government. That's called propaganda. Remind you of 1938? Back then, the Jews' books were burned. Today, it's those of conservatives, patriots and specifically the unvaccinated. We are silenced. Our facts are labeled "misleading." Only the facts that agree with big government's agenda count. That's 1938.


----------



## GURPS

*Rand Paul Blasts 'Obscene' Suggestion Unvaccinated Should Be Placed on No Fly List*



"Obscene. If we now disagree in our personal medical decisions with the left, they're going to declare that we're terrorists and can't fly? But even on the practicality of it, even if you said 'okay, we're going to do this,' even the CDC says you're not supposed to get vaccinated if you've been infected within three months. So what are you going to do? Tell people they can't fly for three months according to the CDC," Paul said during an interview with Fox News. "I and other doctors actually think the your immunity from being infected is going to last a lot longer...I do believe natural immunity should be taken into account. But even according to the CDC this idiot would have us not flying for three months so it makes no sense. It is complete collectivism."

"These are the same people who hooted and hollered and said, 'Trump is leading us to authoritarianism.' What could be more authoritarian than the no-fly list for people who disagree with you?" he continued.


----------



## GURPS

*Taxi Company Refuses Service to Vaccinated, Masked Customers*




"We don't allow any type of masks in our vehicles," Yo Transportation owner Charlie Bullington told KMOV in an interview. "The second one, we're very against the vaccines, and we do not wish to have people in our vehicle that did the vaccines."

Bullington said that, prior to pickup, he verifies that his passengers have not been vaccinated and will be wearing a face covering.


----------



## Monello

Enough debates. Just go out and get it already. It protects you, your family, and everyone in the community. It's been scientifically, mathematically, and statistically proven to make everyone safer. The communities that got them are overwhelmingly safer. The chances of side effects or accidents are so unbelievably small that it's completely absurd to not get one already. Quit being selfish, quit arguing online, and go purchase a firearm!


----------



## GURPS

Monello said:


> Quit being selfish, quit arguing online, and go purchase a firearm!




Damn you got me


----------



## GURPS

*COVID-19: Maxine Waters Says ‘We’re Moving Toward A Mandate’*





On Sunday, Dr. Anthony Fauci, director of the National Institute of Allergy and Infectious Diseases, told NBC’s Meet the Press, “Mandates at the local level need to be done.”

In Waters’ home state, local entities have already announced vaccine mandates for some government workers, including in San Francisco and Los Angeles County.

There has been pushback, however, especially from law enforcement unions. The San Francisco Deputy Sheriffs’ Association warned that some members “will retire early or seek employment elsewhere” if they are forced to get vaccinated. And the Association for Los Angeles Deputy Sheriffs (ALADS) said it “is asserting its bargaining rights” over a vaccination order issued last week, and its legal team was reviewing the mandate.


----------



## GURPS

*Rogan Blasts Vaccine Passports: People ‘Don’t Understand History,’ ‘One Step Closer To Dictatorship’*


“They don’t understand history, they don’t understand human beings,” Rogan said. “They don’t understand human nature. The don’t understand the history of every single country that’s ever existed other than the United States, up until 1776, every f***ing country that has ever existed was run by dictators. All of them.”

“This is the first one where you had elected officials,” he continued. “This is the first experiment in self government that actually worked. And it created the greatest superpower the world’s ever known, it created the greatest cultural machine, the greatest machine of art and creativity and innovation, right f*ing here. And how did it do that? It did it through freedom. Because when you give people freedom, you let people do whatever the f* they want to do, they actually find ways to succeed and grow and thrive.”

“But as soon as you put the boots to them, as soon as you tell them, you have to do this, or you can’t do that, you have to listen to me. Now you have a mini dictator, you have a one step away from a king, you have a one step closer, you’re moving one step closer to a dictatorship,” Rogan added. “That’s what the f*** is happening. That’s what’s gonna happen with the vaccine passport. That’s what’s going to happen if they close borders. You can’t enter New York City unless you have your papers. You can’t go to here unless you have that. You can’t get on a plane unless you do what I say. And people say, well, it’s all about protecting people from the–, no it’s not.”


----------



## GURPS

*Don’t want the COVID-19 vaccine? Then pay the full cost if you land in the hospital*


Apply the same to junkies constantly OD'ing



Leftist are suddenly AGAINST Universal healthcare


----------



## rio

GURPS said:


> *Don’t want the COVID-19 vaccine? Then pay the full cost if you land in the hospital*
> 
> 
> Apply the same to junkies constantly OD'ing
> 
> 
> 
> Leftist are suddenly AGAINST Universal healthcare



Then apply the same to pretty much any American....
People in sports who get broken up, obese people, smokers, drinkers, people who get in an accident because of *____*, the list is endless.


----------



## LightRoasted

If I may ...

A very good read.









						Does the Virus Exist? SARS-CoV-2 Has Not Been Isolated? "Biggest Fraud in Medical History" - Global Research
					

The central question is the following: is there reliable evidence provided by the WHO and national  health authorities that the alleged SARS-CoV-2  virus has been isolated / purified  from an “unadulterated sample taken from a diseased patient”?




					www.globalresearch.ca


----------



## Louise

__





						Marines Rebuke Def. Sec.: “No Mandatory Vaccinations for My Marines.” | Real Raw News
					





					realrawnews.com


----------



## WingsOfGold

Louise said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marines Rebuke Def. Sec.: “No Mandatory Vaccinations for My Marines.” | Real Raw News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> realrawnews.com


I wonder what the FDA's reluctance is?


----------



## PJay

LightRoasted said:


> If I may ...
> 
> A very good read.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does the Virus Exist? SARS-CoV-2 Has Not Been Isolated? "Biggest Fraud in Medical History" - Global Research
> 
> 
> The central question is the following: is there reliable evidence provided by the WHO and national  health authorities that the alleged SARS-CoV-2  virus has been isolated / purified  from an “unadulterated sample taken from a diseased patient”?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.globalresearch.ca



Thank you!

"*Has Not Been Isolated!!!!!!"*

*Wake up people!

Have no idea why this is appearing in large black..just so you know.*


----------



## GURPS

*The Most Educated Are Among the Most Vax Hesitant, Researchers Find*



The researchers looked at vaccine hesitancy across race, education, U.S. region and Trump support in the 2020 election. When it comes to education, this survey found it’s actually the most educated who are most hesitant.




> The largest decrease in hesitancy between January and May by education group was in those with a high school education or less. Hesitancy held constant in the most educated group (those with a Ph.D.); by May Ph.D.’s were the most hesitant group. While vaccine hesitancy decreased across virtually all racial groups, Blacks and Pacific Islanders had the largest decreases, joining Hispanics and Asians at having lower vaccine hesitancy than whites in May. (UPMC.com)





*Following this trend, a recent MIT study found similar results—that “a substantial portion of public-health skepticism was highly informed, scientifically literate, and sophisticated in the use of data,” reports NRO.*


----------



## PeoplesElbow

The base is going to make you get tested several times a week if you aren't vaccinated. Best part is you do it on their time. As a vaccinated person I want to know if I get that time off. I think I'm due 20 minutes a day for all the smoke breaks I didn't take.


----------



## LightRoasted

If I may ...

Hey now, would you look at this?

*This is Nuts, Moderna and Pfizer Intentionally Lost The Clinical Trial Control Group Testing Vaccine Efficacy and Safety*








						This is Nuts, Moderna and Pfizer Intentionally Lost The Clinical Trial Control Group Testing Vaccine Efficacy and Safety - The Last Refuge
					

This is not just scientific madness, it appears to be very intentional and purposeful. The Moderna and Pfizer vaccine tests were conducted, as customary, with a control group; a group within the trial who were given a placebo and not the test vaccine.  However, during the trial -and after the...




					theconservativetreehouse.com
				




And for those that think the above site isn't authoritative enough, here's one from NPR.








						Long-Term Studies Of COVID-19 Vaccines Hurt By Placebo Recipients Getting Immunized
					

Researchers are trying to learn more about COVID-19 vaccines from original study participants. The quest is hampered because many people who first received a placebo shot are opting for the vaccine.




					www.npr.org


----------



## GURPS

*Dr. Fauci to partner with Gen Z, TikTok influencers to boost COVID-19 vaccination*



Wow .. Fauci is telling BALD FACED LIES on TikTok 



... The Vaccine is not getting into your genes

*A Closer Look at How COVID-19 mRNA Vaccines Work*


COVID-19 mRNA vaccines give instructions for our cells to make *a harmless piece* of what is called the “spike protein.” The spike protein is found on the surface of the virus that causes COVID-19.

*First*, COVID-19 mRNA vaccines are given in the upper arm muscle. *Once the instructions (mRNA) are inside the muscle cells, *the cells use them to make the protein piece. After the protein piece is made, the cell breaks down the instructions and gets rid of them.
*Next*, the cell displays the protein piece on its surface. Our immune systems recognize that the protein doesn’t belong there and begin building an immune response and making antibodies, like what happens in natural infection against COVID-19.
*At the end of the process*, our bodies have learned how to protect against future infection. The benefit of mRNA vaccines, like all vaccines, is those vaccinated gain this protection without ever having to risk the serious consequences of getting sick with COVID-19.



... you will not get infected if you get the injection ... you can spread Covid 

Isn't that why St Fauci has been telling us to mask back up .. the vaccinated can still get covid and spread it





*A small percentage of people fully vaccinated against COVID-19 will still develop COVID-19 illness*

COVID-19 vaccines are *effective*. However, a small percentage of people who are fully vaccinated will still get COVID-19 if they are exposed to the virus that causes it. These are called “*vaccine breakthrough cases*.” This means that while people who have been vaccinated are much less likely to get sick, it will still happen in some cases. It’s also possible that some fully vaccinated people might have infections, but not have symptoms (asymptomatic infections). Experts continue to study how common these cases are.

Large-scale clinical studies found that COVID-19 vaccination prevented most people from getting COVID-19. Research also provides growing evidence that mRNA COVID-19 vaccines (Pfizer-BioNTech, Moderna) offer similar protection in real-world conditions. While these vaccines are effective, no vaccine prevents illness 100% of the time. For any vaccine, there are breakthrough cases.


----------



## GURPS




----------



## herb749

So what happens if everyone were to get vaccinated and people still get covid .?

Can we finally blame this frikin crap on China.


----------



## GURPS

*Sean Penn Compares Mandatory Vaccines To Drivers’ Licenses. James Woods Snaps, ‘Or Proof Of Citizenship To Vote?’*








Penn stated that the resistance to vaccines was derived from a “lack of imagination and understanding of anything that’s helpful to the human race,” claiming, “There’s different kinds of hesitancies, and so I don’t think that there’s much excuse to not know the informational available anymore. That’s part of why I think it should be mandatory. A resistance that’s just based on a certain kind of… lack of imagination and understanding of anything that’s helpful to the human race, I’ve become very frustrated by that. But I can only work within my own bounds and say that, for me, it should be mandatory.”


----------



## TPD

Well Amy is a disappointment.



> Supreme Court Justice Amy Coney Barrett has denied a request by eight Indiana Universitystudents to block the Big Ten school’s COVID-19 vaccine mandate from going into effect for the fall semester.
> Barrett rejected the students’ emergency plea for an injunction Thursday without asking the university for a response or for her colleagues to weigh in, marking the first time the high court has weighed in on a vaccine mandate.



https://nypost.com/2021/08/12/scotus-wont-hear-challenge-to-indiana-u-vaccine-mandate/


----------



## GURPS

Yes She is ... They have all BEEN A DISAPPOINTMENT


----------



## Hijinx

There is no longer anything Supreme about the Supreme Court.
They are just another Democrat pawn at this point.

Is there any difference between a Democrat and a Communist or are the two interchangeable?


----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS

*DHS List of Terror 'Threats' Should Raise All Kinds of Eyebrows*





From Yahoo News:



> “Extremists may seek to exploit the emergence of Covid-19 variants by viewing the potential re-establishment of public health restrictions across the United States as a rationale to conduct attacks,” the DHS advisory said, adding that “pandemic-related stressors… may contribute to more violence this year.”




So, if there aren’t any actual plots or threats, what they’re really doing is demonizing free speech, as Tim Young observes, or criticism of government action. That’s a dangerous route to go down. It also suggests that the DHS is surveilling people to some degree on this subject, another troubling thought, and definitely a slippery slope to go down.

They’re also continuing to demonize Trump supporters again, by including them in the advisory that isn’t based on any actual threats, with “claims of election fraud, belief Trump can be reinstated.”

Whether you agree or disagree with those thoughts on Trump or on COVID, you’re allowed those thoughts in our allegedly free society under our Constitution. Are they really classifying being critical of the government as a terrorist threat now? Is dissent now terrorism?


----------



## TPD

Ok this story isn’t really political but...

A regular mask wearer and hand washer according to his mother. And he was fully vaxxed. Yet he still died “from complications with Covid”.   Notice the word “with” not “from”.   But people who have been jabbed don’t get the ‘rona and if they do they don’t have to go to the hospital but if they do they don’t die....









						Fully vaccinated Southwest flight attendant dies from COVID-19
					

A 36-year-old flight attendant who worked for Southwest Airlines has died from COVID-19.




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## GURPS

@TPD 

and you and I know that has been the issue the entire time 



With Coivid vs From Covid


----------



## GURPS

*TN Vaccine Chief Cried Victim Over Dog Muzzle. It Was Purchased With A Credit Card In Her Name.  *



Last month, Tennessee’s top vaccine official Michelle Fiscus was fired after sharing a memo citing state law that suggested children could be vaccinated against COVID-19 without parental consent. On her way out, she allegedly received a dog muzzle in the mail, which Fiscus claimed was a threat against her for speaking out about vaccination.

An investigation, however, revealed the muzzle was actually purchased on Fiscus’ own credit card, though she’s still denying she sent the muzzle to herself as some sort of hate hoax.

According to Axios, an investigation from the Tennessee Department of Safety & Homeland Security revealed that the Amazon package containing the dog muzzle was traced back to a credit card in Fiscus’ name.

“[T]he results of this investigation that purchases from both Amazon accounts were charged to the same American Express credit card in the name of Dr. Michelle D. Fiscus,” the agency found.


----------



## GURPS

*De Blasio: New York City’s Entrance Papers Will Require Vaccination Plus An ID*


----------



## Hijinx

I don't have that to worry about i have no intention of visiting New York.


----------



## GURPS




----------



## LightRoasted

If I may ...

Wanna read some-ting interesting? From page 26 of Pfizer-(BioNTech) SEC Form-20 filing for the fiscal year ended December 31, 2020. 

"Although we expect to submit BLAs for our mRNA-based product candidates in the United States, and in the European Union, _*mRNA therapies have been classified as gene therapy medicinal products*_,..." Bolded and italicized for emphasis.

And page 28: "Currently, mRNA is considered a _*gene therapy*_ product _*by the FDA*_."

And page 66: "There have been few approvals of _*gene therapy*_ products in the United States and other jurisdictions, and there have been well-reported _*significant adverse events*_ associated with their testing and use. _*Gene therapy products have the effect of introducing new DNA and potentially irreversibly changing the DNA in a cell."*_



			https://www.sec.gov/Archives/edgar/data/1776985/000156459021016723/bntx-20f_20201231.htm
		


But there is so much more to read. Do your own search within the document. Use "gene threapy" "mRNA" etc. 

Surprise, surprise, surprise! They can't lie on this document because if they did, they would be open to a shareholder lawsuit.

Remember, Do Not Consent. Do Not Comply. Do not get any COVID related vaccine. It has always been out in the open for all to see.


----------



## GURPS

LightRoasted said:


> Remember, Do Not Consent. Do Not Comply. Do not get any COVID related vaccine. It has always been out in the open for all to see.




Doctors are starting to ' Fire ' Patients who refuse either for themselves, or Pediatricians for Parents refusing to get their children vaccinated


----------



## GURPS

*Fed-up doctor tells anti-vaxxers they’re on their own*


An Alabama doctor is tired of helping people who refuse to protect themselves and others — so he’s no longer taking appointments with anti-vaxxers.

Mobile, Ala., physician Dr. Jason Valentine posted a photo on Facebook in which he’s seen standing in front of a sign that reads “Effective Oct. 1, 2021, Dr. Valentine will no longer see patients that are not vaccinated against COVID-19.”

According to Valentine, three of his unvaccinated patients suddenly came to their senses and asked where they could get inoculated.

“No conspiracy theories, no excuses,” he wrote on Facebook. “Just where do I go.”


----------



## Hijinx

GURPS said:


> *Fed-up doctor tells anti-vaxxers they’re on their own*
> 
> 
> An Alabama doctor is tired of helping people who refuse to protect themselves and others — so he’s no longer taking appointments with anti-vaxxers.
> 
> Mobile, Ala., physician Dr. Jason Valentine posted a photo on Facebook in which he’s seen standing in front of a sign that reads “Effective Oct. 1, 2021, Dr. Valentine will no longer see patients that are not vaccinated against COVID-19.”
> 
> According to Valentine, three of his unvaccinated patients suddenly came to their senses and asked where they could get inoculated.
> 
> “No conspiracy theories, no excuses,” he wrote on Facebook. “Just where do I go.”



This is good. Now those people can find a real Doctor to take their problems to.

Remember what they call the dumbest graduate from medical school.
Doctor.


----------



## herb749

I want to know who gets to check your ID and vaccine info. Isn't your medical history personal .? Now anyone can see it and possibly use it without your permission.

Besides all the fake vaccine cards that are being made up. How will someone in a restaurant or a venue know.


----------



## LightRoasted

If I may ...



GURPS said:


> Doctors are starting to ' Fire ' Patients who refuse either for themselves, or Pediatricians for Parents refusing to get their children vaccinated


Have them show the doctors this JAMA, (Journal of the American Medical Association, a peer reviewed journal), report about teens getting myocarditis and its effects as the reason they do not want to risk their children's health by getting the experimental "investigational" gene therapy injection.

Have them print out and hand to the doctor and make special note of the section:

*"Conclusions and Relevance*  In this small case series study, myocarditis was diagnosed in children after COVID-19 vaccination, most commonly in boys after the second dose. In this case series, in short-term follow-up, patients were mildly affected. _*The long-term risks associated with postvaccination myocarditis remain unknown.*_ Larger studies with longer follow-up are needed to inform recommendations for COVID-19 vaccination in this population."

*Association of Myocarditis With BNT162b2 Messenger RNA COVID-19 Vaccine in a Case Series of Children*


			https://jamanetwork.com/journals/jamacardiology/fullarticle/2783052
		


Refusing medical care, by a Doctor, for not consenting to get an experimental "vaccine" is coercion, and is illegal.  Parents, and individuals, need to start pushing back.


----------



## DEEKAYPEE8569

Then there's THIS: 
*Biden administration unveils plan for vaccine boosters starting in September*

https://www.axios.com/booster-shots...kYsvm0QaVrLEx6rRv5PWKirAh7wWQeRrcsHs9ImQrxgUI


----------



## Kyle




----------



## GURPS

*NYC Is Just The Beginning, Fascists Are Taking Over Demanding Papers For Entrance, Speak Up NOW*


----------



## Sneakers

Kyle said:


> View attachment 158816


Um.... how?


----------



## PJay

TPD said:


> Well Amy is a disappointment.
> 
> 
> 
> https://nypost.com/2021/08/12/scotus-wont-hear-challenge-to-indiana-u-vaccine-mandate/



Most here had the hots for her.

I knew she was trouble.


----------



## Kinnakeet

I have been forced to get the vaccine at work or lose my job I have been here to long to leave and start over and I am only a few years away from retirement


----------



## GURPS

How ?


----------



## wharf rat

DEEKAYPEE8569 said:


> Then there's THIS:
> *Biden administration unveils plan for vaccine boosters starting in September*
> 
> https://www.axios.com/booster-shots...kYsvm0QaVrLEx6rRv5PWKirAh7wWQeRrcsHs9ImQrxgUI


----------



## LightRoasted

If I may ...



JEFF69Z28 said:


> I have been forced to get the vaccine at work or lose my job I have been here to long to leave and start over and I am only a few years away from retirement


Find a nice doctor, or nurse, or shot giver, give them $100, or whatever amount works, to put the syringe in the bottle, and draw out the proper dosage, then to squirt what's in the syringe into a trash can. Then to give you your COVID vac card. Problem solved. I can't believe that there isn't a black-market activity like this going on already.


----------



## Kyle

'Pfizer+' Monthly Booster Subscription Program Announced
					

NEW YORK, NY - Following the popular trend of providing consumers constant access to products or services they think they need, Pfizer has announced a subscription service that will provide monthly COVID-19 vaccines to all members, called Pfizer+.Pfizer+ offers the following additional benefits...




					babylonbee.com


----------



## Kinnakeet

GURPS said:


> How ?


get the vaccine or you will sent home without pay in 45 days is the short version when you get the vaccine you can come back to work


----------



## GURPS

No exemptions ?


----------



## GURPS

*Seattle Hospital to Heart Transplant Patient: Get a Covid Shot or Drop Dead*


The University of Washington Medical Center has dropped a man who’s been on the heart transplant waiting list for 2-1/2 years because he won’t get a Covid shot. He’s not the only one.

Sure, nobody had ever heard of Covid 2-1/2 years ago, and UW didn’t require the shots then because they didn’t exist, but all of a sudden the teaching hospital’s attitude has flipped. The shot is not a choice, but a command. It’s a _policy._ A policy that doesn’t seem to be written down anywhere, apparently.

Sam Allen told Jason Rantz of KTTH radio:



> “The cardiologist called me and we had a discussion, and he informed me that, ‘well, you’re going to have to get a vaccination to get a transplant.’ And I said, ‘well that’s news to me. And nobody’s ever told me that before.’ And he says, ‘yeah, that’s our policy,’” Allen recalled.


Now the doctors are all-in on the experimental shot, the fall-out from which no one fully knows. Their attitude is: _We know better than you, so shut up, sit down, take your medicine or the ticker gets it._


----------



## Sneakers

GURPS said:


> *Seattle Hospital to Heart Transplant Patient: Get a Covid Shot or Drop Dead*
> 
> 
> The University of Washington Medical Center has dropped a man who’s been on the heart transplant waiting list for 2-1/2 years because he won’t get a Covid shot. He’s not the only one.
> 
> Sure, nobody had ever heard of Covid 2-1/2 years ago, and UW didn’t require the shots then because they didn’t exist, but all of a sudden the teaching hospital’s attitude has flipped. The shot is not a choice, but a command. It’s a _policy._ A policy that doesn’t seem to be written down anywhere, apparently.
> 
> Sam Allen told Jason Rantz of KTTH radio:
> 
> 
> 
> Now the doctors are all-in on the experimental shot, the fall-out from which no one fully knows. Their attitude is: _We know better than you, so shut up, sit down, take your medicine or the ticker gets it._


Wonder if the donor had a shot....


----------



## Hijinx

Don't blame me i voted for Trump.


----------



## LightRoasted

If I may ...

In the meantime ......... a small break .......


----------



## Kyle




----------



## LightRoasted

If I may ...


----------



## LightRoasted

If I may ...



JEFF69Z28 said:


> I have been forced to get the vaccine at work or lose my job I have been here to long to leave and start over and I am only a few years away from retirement


Adjust certain words to your situation. And/or edit to your liking. Create the proper signature lines, etc.. Really try this. It can't hurt. Make two copies and have both signed, leave one with them. If they agree; Ensure that they sign first, and you second.

*Granting or Withholding of Informed Consent
Acceptance of Full liability.*​
To whom it may concern,

I write with regard to the matter of the covid vaccine being a condition of my employment and my desire to be fully informed and appraised of ALL facts before going ahead and having it administered on my body. Medical interventions and any treatments being a private matter. Obviously, there are tensions rising around the world over this being made mandatory - and frankly, they are highly unnecessary, since the principle of informed consent reigns supreme (in accordance various Federal and State laws that protects ALL people from harm). I want to start by making it crystal clear, I am not anti-vaccine!

In preparation for this time in history, and realizing that we're all in this together - and we all need to do what we can, I have familiarized myself with the information I need to be able to, grant, or withhold, my consent, and in my search to have these questions answered, since the release of the vaccines under the FDA's Emergency Use Authorization, and the possible near future FDA rushed approval, the vaccine manufacturers and officials, both in government, and in the medical community, have not provided this information nor fully disclosed all the necessary information to come to any conclusion.

It may be because they are absolutely overwhelmed with dealing with the pandemic from a much higher perspective, which is understandable; who am I to be able to get an answers in a timely fashion? But since these health and government officials are making these recommendations to corporations, I am sure they would have forwarded you the required information that makes someone's consent a fully informed decision.

The execution of this document, and acceptance related hereto, shall not be deemed to be a waiver of any my rights, which are reserved, without prejudice, and as such, the Corporation agrees that the rights and remedies of the employee hereunder are in addition to their rights at Law or equity. In order for my consent to be informed, I require:

1. The approved legal status of any vaccine and if it is experimental, investigational, and/or mRNA technology or not.

2. Details and assurances that the vaccine has been fully, independently, and rigorously tested against control groups and the subsequent outcomes of those tests.

3. The full list of contents, (ingredients), by weight, volume, or fluid measurements, of the vaccine I am to receive and if any are toxic to the body.

4. A comprehensive database of any and all reported adverse reactions associated with this vaccine since its introduction.

5. That the vaccine you are advocating is NOT experimental nor, "investigational", and/or mRNA gene therapy or cell altering therapy?

6. That you are not using coercion, as my employers, to force myself, in compliance with Federal and State coercion laws, into getting this injection.

7. Should I be unfortunate to contract SARS-CoV-2, what is the risk of fatality, and what is the likelihood of recovery?

Once I have received the above information in full and I am satisfied that there is NO threat to my health, physical, mental, or otherwise, I will be happy to accept your offer to receive the injection, but with certain non-negotiable conditions - namely that: As the vaccine manufacturers, and administering medical health care personnel, are legally exempt, have legal immunity, from all financial and legal liability, personally or otherwise, pertaining to any harm their vaccines may cause, you accept the following;

1. You, confirm, and acknowledge, that the vaccine has gone through the normal rigorous scientific and peer reviewed vaccine development process, and, is absolutely safe, and, that I will suffer no harm.

2. If, as a result of the getting the vaccine, I am harmed, and/or develop any known, or unknown, side effects, up to and including death, you personally accept total responsibility and full financial and legal, (civil and criminal), liability against yourself, your heirs, assigns, and successors, and as acting under the authority granted by the corporation, binding the Corporation's full financial and legal, (civil and criminal), liability to the corporation, its heirs, assigns, and successors.

3. Following acceptance of these conditions, the offer must be signed first by yourself, (printed full legal name, then your legal signature), showing having been granted authorization by the corporation, to encourage myself to get the vaccine, along with your job title, as a representative of the corporation, accepting full legal and financial responsibility, as well of that of the corporation, [as stated in number 2 above], for any and all vaccine related injuries occurring to myself, up to and including death.

4. In the event that I should have to decline the offer of vaccination, (notification of which shall be given within a reasonable amount of time of the signing of this document), [for reasons, possibly as, a finding of information unsatisfactory, or the lack thereof, or insufficient, or its inadequacy, or by any health dangers expressed], by withholding my consent, this contract shall be binding confirmation upon you, and the corporation, that this action shall not compromise myself, in any way, my job position, title, promotion possibilities, nor any other corporate benefit available, and that I will not suffer any retaliations, prejudice, persecution, or any type of discrimination as a result.

I look forward to getting full disclosure related to this recent change to my employment contract.

Thank you so much!


----------



## DEEKAYPEE8569

Recently, there has been news of vaxxed people dying from COVID.....AND UNvaxxed people dying from COVID.


----------



## Louise

DEEKAYPEE8569 said:


> Recently, there has been news of vaxxed people dying from COVID.....AND UNvaxxed people dying from COVID.



I think WE know what’s up.  And, it is not a coincidence that Biden was fraudulently elected, the debacle in Afghanistan, covid mandates, etc, etc, etc. God bless the USA.  I find it ludicrous that Kamala called Joe a racist in the prez primaries, and she was the first to drop.  Now, she is VP.  Nothing to see here.  OK. Not.


----------



## Hijinx

I got the vaccine. I was pretty sure it was the right thing to do.
Now I am not so sure. The vaccine is only partially working and instead of working to improve it , they are trying to sell me on getting a booster. Faucci needs to be fired. He has changed his mind so often and put out BS about the vaccine so much that no one can trust him and the Government keeps running to him like he knows what he is doing and obviously he doesn't.


----------



## TPD

We've been lied to all along so what makes the "experts" think we will trust a full FDA approval of a vaccine.  We know the FDA is being pushed hard to approve these vaccines, whether safe or not, in order to get every American to comply.  I'm not buying what they are selling.









						Full FDA approval of Pfizer shot will likely drive up vaccinations, experts say | WTOP News
					

With the Pfizer/BioNTech vaccine expected to be given full approval by the US Food and Drug Administration in the coming days, health experts say the decision may drive more Americans toward receiving Covid-19 vaccines.




					wtop.com


----------



## GURPS

*NY, LA and SF Just Committed Suicide; Is Vegas Next? The Suicide of America*



The reasons are simple. First, choice. "It's my body, my choice." Where have I heard that before?

Second, we know when someone says, "I'm from the government and I'm here to help," run away as fast and far as you can get. We don't trust anything Big Brother is selling.

Third, we've seen the numbers of dead and injured from the Vaccine Adverse Event Reporting System vaccine injury report. The carnage is unimaginable.

Fourth, we've watched the videos of brilliant M.D.s, virologists, pathologists and scientists explaining how this deadly vaccine causes massive inflammation, resulting in heart inflammation, heart attacks, strokes, blood clots, autoimmune disease and worse -- death.

Lastly, and most importantly, we all know scores of friends, family and co-workers who took the jab and wound up dead or badly injured soon thereafter.


----------



## Hijinx

I don't know anyone who took the vaccine and died.
I know some who reportedly had it after the shot, but mostly mild cases.

To be perfectly I don't know anyone who died from Covid only.
Only those who had other problems along with it.


----------



## TPD

So how long before these cities admit a drop in tax/tourist revenue because of these draconian vax passport requirements?  How long before businesses stand up and say NO?

Here is what baffles me.  It is difficult enough for retail employees to get a single birth date correct when selling alcohol or determine if you photo id is a fake.  How are they expected to verify your vax card?  Is it fake?  Which shot did you get? So does that mean you are supposed to have one jab or 2?  Are they 2 weeks apart?  Oh booster!  So now I need to determine your first jab and count 8 months to make sure you have a booster?  What if you are a day past 8 months and no booster shot but I still serve you a hamburger and fries - am I going to jail for a year?   

*We can not expect retail employees to be the gatekeepers of vaccine passports to determine who can eat and who can't!*


----------



## rio

What really boggles my mind is that we can let young kids (under 18) determine their gender, their sexuality, whether or not to have an abortion, and drive a car. Yet we can't let adults determine whether or not it's in their best interest to get a vaccine for a virus that is 99% survivable. In my mind that just does not compute.


----------



## herb749

TPD said:


> So how long before these cities admit a drop in tax/tourist revenue because of these draconian vax passport requirements?  How long before businesses stand up and say NO?
> 
> Here is what baffles me.  It is difficult enough for retail employees to get a single birth date correct when selling alcohol or determine if you photo id is a fake.  How are they expected to verify your vax card?  Is it fake?  Which shot did you get? So does that mean you are supposed to have one jab or 2?  Are they 2 weeks apart?  Oh booster!  So now I need to determine your first jab and count 8 months to make sure you have a booster?  What if you are a day past 8 months and no booster shot but I still serve you a hamburger and fries - am I going to jail for a year?
> 
> *We can not expect retail employees to be the gatekeepers of vaccine passports to determine who can eat and who can't!*




Cities & states will just ask for more govt bailouts .


----------



## GURPS

*Professor granted vaccine exemption after he sues university to recognize natural immunity*


George Mason University granted a veteran law professor a medical exemption from its COVID-19 vaccine mandate after he filed a lawsuit demanding recognition of his natural immunity, according to his lawyers.

But the Virginia public university has not updated its policy to recognize recovery from prior infection, as proven by antibody testing, as an accepted alternative to vaccination or exemptions for religious or medical reasons.

For that reason, the New Civil Liberties Alliance (NCLA) said it "continues to explore litigation against GMU." The public interest law firm implied it's scrutinizing other Virginia public universities, asking COVID-recovered faculty to get in touch if their schools are "similarly disregarding the scientific facts surrounding naturally acquired immunity."


----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS

*Alert — Pfizer Vaccine to receive full FDA approval later today…*















The Food and Drug Administration is pushing to approve Pfizer two-dose COVID vaccine Monday, further expediting an earlier timeline for licensing the shot, according to people familiar with the agency’s planning.

Regulators were working to finish the process by Friday but were still working through a substantial amount of paperwork and negotiation with the company.

The approval is expected to pave the way for a series of vaccination requirements by public and private organizations who were awaiting final regulatory action before implementing mandates. Federal and state health officials are also hoping that an approved vaccine will draw interest from some Americans who have been hesitant.


----------



## Kyle

GURPS said:


>



If only that worked.


----------



## GURPS

*Microbiologist Dr. Sucharit Bhakdi Explains COVID Jab Effects*


*What Kind of Protection Do the COVID Shots Provide?*

Aside from providing insignificant protection in terms of your absolute risk reduction, it’s important to realize that they do not provide immunity. All they can do is reduce the severity of the symptoms of infection. According to Bhakdi, they fail even at this.

_*“They showed absolutely zero [benefit in the clinical trials],”*_* he says. “This is the ridiculousness. People don’t understand that they’re being fooled and have been fooled all along. Let’s take the one of these Pfizer trials: 20,000 healthy people were vaccinated and another 20,000 people were not vaccinated.*

_*And then they observed, over a period of 12 weeks or so, how many cases they found in the vaccinated group and how many cases they found the non-vaccinated. What they found was that less than 1% of the vaccinated group got COVID-19 and less than 1% in the non-vaccinated group also got COVID-19.*_



*Evidence of Increased Infection Risk After Injection*

Presently, the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention claims some 95% of SARS-CoV-2 infections resulting in hospitalization are occurring among the unvaccinated. This too is a statistical fiction, as they’re using data from January through June 2021, when most of the American public were unvaccinated.

Looking at more recent data, we’re finding that the majority of severe cases and hospitalizations are actually occurring among those that received the COVID jab. Unfortunately, as noted by Bhakdi:

_“It’s all manipulated. And, if someone wants to manipulate something and are in a position to then propagate it, you have no chance of analyzing it and telling people because we have no voice in this affair. When we stand up and tell people this, they just turn around and say that’s not the truth.”_

Disturbingly, we’re now starting to see the first indications of antibody-dependent enhancement (ADE), which many scientists were concerned about from the very beginning. India, for example, where 10% of the population has been “vaccinated,” is now seeing very severe cases of COVID-19. Bhakdi says:

_“What we’re witnessing in India and probably also in Israel is the immune dependent enhancement of disease … It’s bound to happen. So, the people who are getting vaccinated now have to be fearful of the next wave of genuine infections, whether it’s [SARS-CoV-2 variants] or any other coronaviruses, because they’re all related and they will all be subject to immune dependent enhancement, obviously.”_

*Antibody-dependent enhancement (ADE), or paradoxical immune enhancement (PIE) refers to a condition where the vaccination results in the complete opposite of what you’re looking for. Rather than protect against the infection, the vaccine augments and worsens the infection.

ADE can occur through more than one mechanism, and Bhakdi is of the opinion that the enhancement is primarily due to over-reactive killer lymphocytes and secondary complement activation, both of which cause severe damage.*


----------



## Kyle

100 Million Vaccine-Hesitant Americans Will Get The Shot Now That A Government Agency Said It’s OK

According to sources, the Food and Drug Administration is completely trustworthy and has never approved harmful drugs for the public before. Those sources further confirmed that the FDA is a part of the government, which has never lied or been incompetent or corrupt in any way. 

"Yeah, I've always trusted the government and drug companies, so I guess I'm ok to get the vaccine now," said Bubba Snugglebrugg, who was previously a militant anti-vaxxer. "I can't wait to get my 'Fauci Ouchie' and wear my Pfizer sticker! Thanks, FDA!"









						100 Million Vaccine-Hesitant Americans Will Get The Shot Now That A Government Agency Said It’s OK
					

U.S.—100 million Americans who were previously hesitant to get vaccinated are rejoicing today after the FDA approved it, proving that everything is totally safe.




					babylonbee.com


----------



## Kyle

Terry McAuliffe calls for vaccine mandate to ‘make life difficult’ for unvaccinated

Va. gubernatorial candidate wants 'every Virginia employer to require all eligible employees to be vaccinated'












						Terry McAuliffe calls for vaccine mandate to ‘make life difficult’ for unvaccinated
					

Democratic nominee for Virginia governor Terry McAuliffe on Monday called on all employers in his state to mandate COVID-19 vaccinations following the FDA’s full approval of the Pfizer vaccine.




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## GURPS

WTF Are the scared of


----------



## Kyle

GURPS said:


> WTF Are the scared of


LIFE.


----------



## GURPS

*Most doctors are skipping Covid-19 vaccine*



Of the 700 physicians responding to an internet survey by the Association of American Physicians and Surgeons (AAPS), nearly 60 percent said they were not “fully vaccinated” against COVID.

This contrasts with the claim by the American Medical Association that 96 percent of practicing physicians are fully vaccinated. This was based on 300 respondents.

Neither survey represents a random sample of all American physicians, but the AAPS survey shows that physician support for the mass injection campaign is far from unanimous.


----------



## Kyle

Democrats Unveil ‘Tread On Me’ Flag
					

WASHINGTON, D.C.—Standing atop a large dais being held up by dozens of American citizens, Nancy Pelosi, Chuck Schumer, Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez, and Ilhan Omar unveiled a new flag they felt best represented the Democratic party’s goal for the role of government. Centered in the bright yellow...




					babylonbee.com


----------



## LightRoasted

If I may ...

Not sure if the first link is correct in its conclusion. But I'll leave to the class to decide. But one more thing; Since it has been required from the beginning of the EUA, (in addition to being mandatory during the EUA, and a mandatory reporting requirement after approval, that Pfizer report all adverse events of their vaccine to VAERS, (the Vaccine Adverse Event Reporting System), why didn't the FDA utilize that data as part of their "approval" process? And why didn't Pfizer include such data to the FDA prior to approval for their consideration? And why are all the known adverse side effects not listed in the new product information sheets?





__





						The Market Ticker  Error: Post Not Available
					






					market-ticker.org
				




And this ...









						Does the FDA think these data justify the first full approval of a covid-19 vaccine? - The BMJ
					

The FDA should demand adequate, controlled studies with long term follow up, and make data publicly available, before granting full approval to covid-19 vaccines, says Peter Doshi On 28 July [...]More...




					blogs.bmj.com
				




This is good reading, raises a lot of questions, and, gives more reasons to not get the injection. 
FACT SHEET FOR HEALTHCARE PROVIDERS ADMINISTERING VACCINE


----------



## GURPS

*Keeping Fear Alive*




Children are being sentenced to another round of unnecessary mask mandates and probably more school closures based on evidence-free warnings from Anthony Fauci and others that the Delta variant will be more deadly to them than the original virus. While the variant is more infectious, the evidence does not show it to be any more lethal. In fact, the current mortality rate among American children with Covid is lower than it was last year—and last year many more children died of the flu than of Covid. One of the most thorough studies, in England, shows that the survival rate for those under 18 with Covid is 99.995 percent. But instead of emphasizing these reassuring statistics, public-health officials like Jerome Adams, the surgeon general, keep looking for new ways to scare parents and children.

“I’m an anesthesiologist,” he tweeted last weekend. “And a dad. And I can assure you in both capacities that your child will be far more comfortable if they’re in a face mask, than on a ventilator. If you’re making a choice on behalf of a child, please choose based on their comfort, vs yours.” He offered no new evidence that children are at heightened risk from the virus, much less any evidence that a mask would make any difference, but he did make sure to include a gruesome photograph of a child on a ventilator.

It was a new low in public-health demagoguery, but unfortunately not so different from the fearmongering of other officials, the press, and social-media platforms. They lament that a minority of the public remains reluctant to get vaccinated without recognizing that their own tactics are a likely a chief cause of this reluctance. They have been misleading people for so long—and censoring challenges to their misinformation—that it’s no wonder polls show that an overwhelming majority of unvaccinated Americans say they don’t trust Fauci or the CDC.


----------



## LightRoasted

If I may ...

I'm thinking a new grass roots campaign should be started.

"If it can save just one life. Stop just one case of myocarditis. Stop one case of permanent disability. The Pfizer injection, Comirnaty, must be banned."


----------



## GURPS

*Virginia Democrat Governor Candidate Suggests Government ‘Make Life Difficult’ For Unvaccinated People*


McAuliffe began by saying “We have 93 million Americans today that are not vaccinated,” and that “We need to do everything that we possibly can” to decrease that number, before suggesting the next variant or strain could be “resistant to vaccines.”

He then spoke about what he tells private businesses.

“And I tell my private businesses all the time: ‘I hope you mandate vaccines for people coming in,’” McAuliffe said. “Until we make it hard for people get on planes or go to movie theaters, people just aren’t going to do it.”

[clip]

A popular left-wing blog, the Palmer Report, approved of Wen’s statement but took it a step further, saying, “unvaccinated right wingers” are a “threat to national security” and should be “locked out of public places.” *Studies have shown that the unvaccinated population is not solely made up of “unvaccinated right wingers,” but also African Americans and Hispanics. In New York City, for example, just 33% of black residents are fully vaccinated. *



The arrogance of these mother fukers ....... thinking that they can control nature ... control this virus


----------



## BOP

Just a reminder of the voices that are now demanding that we get jabbed, even though the infection load is roughly the same between vaccinated and unvaccinated.  The only thing that's changed: Donald J Trump is no longer in the White House.









						Ian Robinson on TikTok
					

#Biden  #Harris #democrats  #republicans  #vaccine #trump




					tinyurl.com


----------



## GURPS

*75 Doctors Stage Walkout Over Unvaccinated Patients: ‘We Are Exhausted’  *


“It’s incredibly frustrating because we know the vaccines are safe and effective and it’s people that go out and talk against them that really go against physicians and medicine and science. It’s not the message we want to get across to people,” said one doctor at the walkout, JT Snarkski, according to Fox News. “Vaccines are safe and we need to get our communities vaccinated.”

“We are exhausted,” said Dr. Rupesh Dharia. “Our patience and resources are running low and we need your help.”

Dr. Ahmed El-Haddad of Jupiter Medical Center told WPTV News that doctors in the area are seeing a surge in patients infected with the Delta Covid variant.

“This time around, this variant is deadlier, it is impacting the lungs quicker, it is eating away at the lungs, it is causing more problems … and the patients are dying quicker,” he said.


----------



## GURPS




----------



## TPD

GURPS said:


> “This time around, this variant is deadlier, it is impacting the lungs quicker, it is eating away at the lungs, it is causing more problems … and the patients are dying quicker,” he said.


 
Hold your horse there buddy - weren't we told a couple of months ago that this variant was more contagious but less deadly?  You can't have it both ways so make up my mind.


----------



## GURPS

Who's On First ...... the ' experts ' have no clue WTF is going on

Fausi is in support of Regeneron’s monoclonal antibodies treatment


----------



## herb749

I heard a good one the other day. The FDA fully approved the Pfizer vaccine while the Moderna is still in trial. We are still part of a trial .?


----------



## LightRoasted

If I may ...



herb749 said:


> I heard a good one the other day. The FDA fully approved the Pfizer vaccine while the Moderna is still in trial. We are still part of a trial .?


Yes, everyone getting, or who has gotten, the vaccine is still part of the trial.

Actually, they approved the use of Comirnaty, which has yet to be produced, (or delivered, let alone used), and extended the EUA for the trial vaccine, (Pfizer-BioNTech COVID-19 Vaccine), currently in the supply. If you read the FDA announcement correctly. It is all there. The EUA was "reissued", aka, extended.

Notice the title on the FDA's website for the link to the letter, and when you click on it, look at the title of the document:

Link: Letter of Authorization (Reissued) 
Title:_ Pfizer-BioNTech COVID-19 Vaccine EUA LOA reissued August 23 2021_


----------



## TPD




----------



## Sneakers

GURPS said:


> Fourth, we've watched the videos of brilliant M.D.s, virologists, pathologists and scientists explaining how this deadly vaccine causes massive inflammation, resulting in heart inflammation, heart attacks, strokes, blood clots, autoimmune disease and worse -- death.


Well, I'm real happy to say that the injections caused me no heart issues.  Just got my results from a stress test, and the diagnosis was excellent, no sign of any heart damage or reduced function under stress.


----------



## GURPS

*NY approves COVID vaccine mandate for health care workers, removes religious exemption*


Thursday's meeting of the Public Health and Health Planning Council consisted of a discussion and subsequent formal adoption of a regulation first announced by then-Gov. Andrew Cuomo last week. 

The mandate approved by the council also removed a planned exemption that would have allowed workers to avoid vaccination based on religious considerations. Any religious exemptions previously granted are no longer valid and facilities will not be allowed to include religious exemptions at all, said Vanessa Murphy, a DOH attorney.

"We're not constitutionally required to provide a religious exemption," Murphy said. "You see that with the Measles and the Mumps requirement for health care workers."


----------



## TPD

the data is in - natural immunity better than the vaccine  



> Adjusting for comorbidities, vaccinated COVID-naïve people had 13 times greater risk for infection than did the previously infected.


https://www.israelnationalnews.com/News/News.aspx/312538


----------



## stgislander

After wading through all the data on the SMCHD website, can someone point to the county's current positivity rate?


----------



## Sneakers

stgislander said:


> county's current positivity rate?


Smiles and pats on the back are at an all time low.


----------



## stgislander

Sneakers said:


> Smiles and pats on the back are at an all time low.


Very helpful.  Thank-you.


----------



## TPD

stgislander said:


> After wading through all the data on the SMCHD website, can someone point to the county's current positivity rate?


22% based on the way I read the graph. 
breakthrough cases are about 22% of all positives.


----------



## stgislander

TPD said:


> 22% based on the way I read the graph.
> breakthrough cases are about 22% of all positives.


Interesting.  When I went online to sign-up to attend church tomorrow in-person, the survey form asked if I had just returned from somewhere with a positivity rate greater than 10%.  The current rate in Gulfport (Harrison County), MS is 22.4%.  I was asked to quarantine for 14 days before attending in person.

If SMC is currently experiencing 22% positivity, then nobody should be attending church in-person.


----------



## TPD

stgislander said:


> Interesting.  When I went online to sign-up to attend church tomorrow in-person, the survey form asked if I had just returned from somewhere with a positivity rate greater than 10%.  The current rate in Gulfport (Harrison County), MS is 22.4%.  I was asked to quarantine for 14 days before attending in person.
> 
> If SMC is currently experiencing 22% positivity, then nobody should be attending church in-person.


Based on that logic - absolutely! Call the pope or the vicar Immediately so you won’t be the only one with the mortal sin strike for not attending tomorrow.


----------



## TPD




----------



## LightRoasted

If I may ...

Mandating a vaccine (RNA treatment) that is by design only 60-70% or less effective, (in addition to serious side-effects), against a virus that is 98-99% survivable is questionable at best. Add the fact many need a test that can be up to 80% incorrect to tell them they have a virus that has yet to be completely isolated makes mandates even more questionable. I have always believed that if it sounds like BS....... it probably is.

As more and more of us begin to feel the same and as we look around and see our vaccinated neighbors and co-workers disappear; eradicated for their compliance .... the choice is all to clear. In the words of Nancy Reagan, "Just say NO!"


----------



## Bann




----------



## GURPS

*Mass Resistance Arises As Washington Makes It Nearly Impossible To Get Vaccine Exemptions*


The only ways out of the mandate are via medical or religious exemptions. Inslee’s staff knew there would be resistance, and his staff grew concerned that employees would feign religious objections to be exempt. While a medical exemption would require a doctor’s sign-off, religious exemptions were more challenging to control. So they concocted a plan.

I obtained a leaked email sent from Kathryn Leathers, general counsel for the Office of the Governor. On August 3, Leathers and staff representing the governor and the attorney general discussed the vaccine mandate.

“Exemptions: medical for sure; and religious (if we have to; if yes, as narrow as possible),” Leathers wrote. Calling the resulting religious exemption “narrow” is an understatement. It is so narrow that it appears to disqualify almost anyone who would apply.

While each department uses its own forms, there is a common question popping up. Staff are asked whether *“You affirm/agree that you have never received a vaccine or medicine from a health care provider as an adult.”

By this definition, if a doctor or nurse gave you an ointment for a burn you got in the kitchen or an antacid for a stomach ache, you would have to answer in the negative. If that doesn’t automatically disqualify you, agencies ask you to explain your religious convictions further in a supplemental form.*

[CLIP]

*“The governor was concerned that people would inappropriately try to apply personal or philosophical objections to a religious exemption,” Inslee flack Mike Faulk told me. “It was important to the governor to make sure this was available to people with sincerely held religious beliefs.”*


----------



## GURPS

*Los Angeles Teachers Union Demands Vax Mandate For All Eligible Students: Report*



The Times obtained a document dated August 26 called “Counterproposal #2” that the outlet says was “submitted at the bargaining table.” It reportedly requests that students who have not been granted religious or medical exemptions “achieve full vaccination no later than 12 weeks following the birthday in which they become eligible” for the shots.

According to the outlet, “The union also is calling for entire classes of younger students to be quarantined when anyone in that class – staff or student – tests positive for a coronavirus infection.” However, The Times noted, “There is no indication that the district has agreed to either proposal.”


----------



## Roberta

GURPS said:


> *Los Angeles Teachers Union Demands Vax Mandate For All Eligible Students: Report*
> 
> 
> 
> The Times obtained a document dated August 26 called “Counterproposal #2” that the outlet says was “submitted at the bargaining table.” It reportedly requests that students who have not been granted religious or medical exemptions “achieve full vaccination no later than 12 weeks following the birthday in which they become eligible” for the shots.
> 
> According to the outlet, “The union also is calling for entire classes of younger students to be quarantined when anyone in that class – staff or student – tests positive for a coronavirus infection.” However, The Times noted, “There is no indication that the district has agreed to either proposal.”


 When did all school teachers become a doctor?


----------



## rio

Roberta said:


> When did all school teachers become a doctor?


Or more in charge of their students than the parents? Well, most normal parents anyway...


----------



## Roberta

Roberta said:


> When did all school teachers become a doctor?


 Second thought, probably from the same place the politicians did!


----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS

*Nurses Are Being Fired for Refusing the COVID Vaccine. Read Their Heartbreaking Stories.*



To vax or not to vax? That is the question. As you know by now, that is a question many people are considering in conjunction with “to work or not to work.” Depending on your location, chances are that you, or someone you know or know of, has been given the choice to take the jabs or take the walk of shame out of the building with a box full of personal effects. It is a tough choice, and even healthcare workers are not exempt. In fact, the Oregon Nurses Association reported on Wednesday that 111 nurses for PeaceHealth have been placed on unpaid administrative leave. August 31 was the deadline for employees to provide proof of vaccination or an exemption.


----------



## GURPS

*Oregon Governor Sued Over Vaccine Mandate*



Gov. Kate Brown (D-OR) is being sued by police and firefighter groups over the state's vaccine mandate, according to FOX 12. 


According to the local news outlet:



> The Fraternal Order of Police, a firefighters group in Klamath Falls, and nine Oregon State Police are named as plaintiffs in the lawsuit. Brown and the state of Oregon are named as defendants.
> The lawsuit claims the executive order violates both the state and U.S. Constitutions, citing the First Amendment and freedom of religion and expression.
> ...
> “Forcing them to decide between their livelihoods and vindicating their statutory and constitutional rights is unconscionable and wrong,” the lawsuit states.


----------



## GURPS




----------



## TPD

10% is a start to show these libs how much a mandate will hurt, but 20-30% would be better.


----------



## TPD

More hurt - 15% drop in enrollment.

https://nypost.com/2021/09/05/cuny-enrollment-plummets-as-covid-19-pandemic-continues/


----------



## Louise

TPD said:


> More hurt - 15% drop in enrollment.
> 
> https://nypost.com/2021/09/05/cuny-enrollment-plummets-as-covid-19-pandemic-continues/


My dot has, already, picked out the homeschooling curriculum she wants to use, if push comes to shove.  We will participate in the homeschooling of our grandtots.  The tots have been in school for a week wearing masks.  We shall see what else they mandate.  If it is the vax, game over.  When we lived in Calvert off Broomes Island, our beloved next door neighbors home schooled back in the day, and would target practice on their property.  They would call us first to warn us so our dogs wouldn’t poop in the house because of the noise.    My firearm expertise is because of them.  Their kids turned out great.  Miss them so much.


----------



## TPD

So why is FDA approval so important now for booster shots but not 6 months ago for the first jab?

https://www.foxnews.com/health/covid-19-booster-shots-fauci-fda-white-house


----------



## Louise

TPD said:


> 10% is a start to show these libs how much a mandate will hurt, but 20-30% would be better.




Wow. But, not surprised.


----------



## Louise

TPD said:


> So why is FDA approval so important now for booster shots but not 6 months ago for the first jab?
> 
> https://www.foxnews.com/health/covid-19-booster-shots-fauci-fda-white-house



Scrambling, anyone? I think they thought there were more indoctrinated citizens than there really are.  I commend you on your fight against all this shiat from the beginning, and hope your hardware biz and farm keep on thriving/surviving.  God bless you.


----------



## GURPS




----------



## Hijinx

I am not a smart man, but to me it seems a little stupid to tell me that hospitals are filled up that patients are pouring in and then to lay off or fire hundreds of nurses.


----------



## GURPS

*Buyers and sellers of fake vaccine cards have flocked to messaging app Telegram, which has reportedly seen a 200% increase in sales since March*



Cybersecurity data firm Check Point Research began a probe into alleged Pfizer and Moderna vaccines for sale on the "dark web" in January, but its investigation quickly led to investigating other pandemic-related sales across the regular world wide web.

That was when a different platform entered the chat — Telegram. 

Telegram, which has more than 500 million users, operates much like other messaging platforms such as WhatsApp, WeChat, and Viber, except it offers several unique features, like the self-destruction of messages and accounts after a certain period of time. Telegram is easier to access than the dark web because it can be downloaded from the App Store, funneling ordinary people into its message stream.


----------



## GURPS

*A Florida doctor said she'd stop treating most unvaccinated patients in person but denied violating the Hippocratic Oath, report says*



A doctor in South Miami, Florida, says she plans to largely stop treating unvaccinated patients in person because it is "not fair" on others, Newsweek reported.

Dr. Linda Marraccini said she decided to implement the policy, set to take effect September 15, because she had other patients who were immunocompromised or in chemotherapy and did not want to risk exposing them to the virus in her clinic.

"It's not fair for people who are unvaccinated to harm other people," said Marraccini, who told Newsweek she had seen patients in person throughout the coronavirus pandemic.

The doctor insisted she was not violating the set of ethical standards known as the Hippocratic Oath.


 

The Biden Administration is trying to force doctors to treat transgender people they have a moral objection to ....


----------



## GURPS

*Some nurses are choosing to get fired rather than get vaccinated*



In Virginia, a group of 20 people, mostly nurses, protested outside Winchester Medical Center after the hospitals' parent company, Valley Health, mandated vaccinations for healthcare workers, The Washington Post reported.

"NO FORCED VACCINATION," some of the signs read.

[clip]

"We are not 'anti-vax,' " Brittany Watson, a behavioral health nurse at Winchester Medical Center told the Post. "We've done all the vaccines that you get when you grow up — but those have been around for decades. But this one, there's so much propaganda around it. It doesn't make any sense."
Nationwide, as many as 27% of all healthcare workers are still unvaccinated, according to data compiled by Northeastern University. 

Kristi Winn, a nurse at Salem Health, told the Salem Reporter that she got vaccinated but still opposes the vaccine mandate and wished she had time to think further about her decision. 

Winn also said she was concerned about the way those who are unvaccinated get judged, including by healthcare workers who complain that hospitals are being filled up with unvaccinated people. 

"To see the judgment that is being placed on these individuals that have made these decisions … I don't agree that people should smoke. I don't agree with a lot of things people do to their bodies," Winn told the Salem Reporter.


----------



## GURPS

*Is COVID a Pandemic of the Unvaccinated? Not Quite.*




Cornell University, my alma mater, also has a “pandemic of the vaccinated.” The College Fix reports, “Despite 95% vaccination rate, Cornell today has five times more COVID cases than it did this time last year.” Which leads to obvious questions about vaccine efficacy.

This catchphrase may have originated with another statistic making the rounds in America, also with little scrutiny by the media or medical establishment. This is the assertion that, “95% of people currently hospitalized for COVID-19 are unvaccinated.”

This statement, or variations, or making the rounds in the media. State governors echo this statistic. This number is pushing us backward to last year, with indoor mask mandates and calls by the Washington Post to punish the unvaccinated.

As an aside, are there calls to “punish” smokers, the obese, alcoholics, drug users, or others who place an undue burden on our healthcare system and their fellow citizens? How about illegal immigrants, bringing poor health and perhaps diseases into America for us to manage and pay for?

About that 95 percent number, the fact checkers say yes, it is true. Does anyone fact check the fact checkers? Let’s take a closer look at this figure.

*Either missed or ignored by the “fact checkers” is that this 95 percent number is not based on what is happening now or in the past few months, but includes data going back to January and ending months ago, a biased data set. The Kaiser Family Foundation published a chart, listing each state, reporting vaccination and hospitalization data beginning anywhere from mid-December or mid-January through anywhere from May through July. These are not “current” real time numbers.*


----------



## LightRoasted

If I may ...

Statistically, you have an 83% probability of not having the bullet being stuck by the hammer killing you during Russian Roulette.  The statistical probability is a rare 17% chance that there will be an unintended side effect of death, or severe head trauma. And with the probabilities rule, one could conceivably spin the revolver's cylinder 1000, 2000, 100,000 times, without the bullet firing upon the pulling of the trigger. This being the case, why doesn't everyone play Russian Roulette betting money that the revolver won't fire? Why aren't parlors full of people playing Russian Roulette, and bookies taking bets? Is it because there is a known "risk" of death?

Since death, blood-clotting disorders, Guillain-Barré syndrome, myocarditis and pericarditis, strokes, and other life altering adverse reactions, are some of the "rare" known serious side effects of the "vaccine", isn't getting the "vaccine" the same as playing Russian Roulette? Is business and government forcing, coercing, those to get the "vaccine", the same as forcing and coercing people to play Russian Roulette against their will?

So? Do the benefits; money, continued employment, air travel, etc., outweigh the "risk", death?

Knowing the game, and its benefits, (the potential of winning boat loads of money), and its known "risk", (death), would_ you_ play Russian Roulette? Would you enter and allow your child to play Russian Roulette?


----------



## TPD

LightRoasted said:


> If I may ...
> 
> Statistically, you have an 83% probability of not having the bullet being stuck by the hammer killing you during Russian Roulette.  The statistical probability is a rare 17% chance that there will be an unintended side effect of death, or severe head trauma. And with the probabilities rule, one could conceivably spin the revolver's cylinder 1000, 2000, 100,000 times, without the bullet firing upon the pulling of the trigger. This being the case, why doesn't everyone play Russian Roulette betting money that the revolver won't fire? Why aren't parlors full of people playing Russian Roulette, and bookies taking bets? Is it because there is a known "risk" of death?
> 
> Since death, blood-clotting disorders, Guillain-Barré syndrome, myocarditis and pericarditis, strokes, and other life altering adverse reactions, are some of the "rare" known serious side effects of the "vaccine", isn't getting the "vaccine" the same as playing Russian Roulette? Is business and government forcing, coercing, those to get the "vaccine", the same as forcing and coercing people to play Russian Roulette against their will?
> 
> So? Do the benefits; money, continued employment, air travel, etc., outweigh the "risk", death?
> 
> Knowing the game, and its benefits, (the potential of winning boat loads of money), and its known "risk", (death), would_ you_ play Russian Roulette? Would you enter and allow your child to play Russian Roulette?


Great analogy.


----------



## GURPS

*Arizona AG rules COVID-19 vaccine mandate for public employees illegal*


Arizona Attorney General Mark Brnovich said on Tuesday that the city of Tucson‘s COVID-19 vaccine mandate for public employees violates state law and the governor’s executive order.

The city must either revoke or amend the ordinance to align with state law or risk losing millions in state funding, the attorney general’s office said in a statement.

“Tucson‘s vaccine mandate is illegal, and the city could be held liable for attempting to force employees to take it against their beliefs,” said Mr. Brnovich, a Republican. “COVID-19 vaccinations should be a choice, not a government mandate.”


----------



## GURPS

*Rutgers student says he’s being stopped from taking virtual classes because he’s not vaccinated*


For this school year, as a senior, the psychology major decided to sign up for all virtual classes.

He hasn’t taken, and doesn’t want, the COVID vaccine.

“I’m not in an at-risk age group. I’m healthy and I work out. I don’t find COVID to be scary,” said Hollar, 22. “If someone wants to be vaccinated, that’s fine with me, but I don’t think they should be pushed.”

Last spring, Rutgers was the first university in the country to mandate vaccines for students at all of its campuses, but it didn’t require them for students in fully remote online degree programs or online-only continuing education programs.

Even though Hollar has all virtual classes, he’s not part of the online programs that don’t have a vaccine requirement.


----------



## GURPS

*The CDC Just Made an Orwellian Change to the Definition of ‘Vaccine’ and ‘Vaccination'*


For your entire life, you’ve known that when you get vaccinated, you’re protected from a particular disease. You’ve probably been vaccinated for such diseases as polio, tetanus, measles, diphtheria, and others, and you no longer have to worry about them, because the whole reason your parents took you to the doctor to get those shots was to protect you from those diseases. Polio, in particular, has been completely wiped out in the United States thanks to the immunity created by vaccination.

This is why the CDC says that vaccines provide immunity, which means that we can be exposed to a disease without becoming infected by it.

At least they used to.

A recent change on the CDC website should disturb all of us because it appears that the CDC is trying to change how we understand vaccinations.

Here’s the “Definition of Terms” for Immunization as captured on August 26, 2021. I’ve highlighted the key points.



> *Immunity:* Protection from an infectious disease. If you are immune to a disease, you can be exposed to it without becoming infected.
> *Vaccine:* A product that stimulates a person’s immune system to produce immunity to a specific disease, protecting the person from that disease. Vaccines are usually administered through needle injections, but can also be administered by mouth or sprayed into the nose.
> *Vaccination:* The act of introducing a vaccine into the body to produce immunity to a specific disease.
> *Immunization:* A process by which a person becomes protected against a disease through vaccination. This term is often used interchangeably with vaccination or inoculation.




These definitions have been in place since at least May 16, 2018.


Here’s the “Definition of Terms” for immunizations now, which was updated on September 1, 2021, with changes highlighted.




> *Immunity:* Protection from an infectious disease. If you are immune to a disease, you can be exposed to it without becoming infected.
> *Vaccine:* A preparation that is used to stimulate the body’s immune response against diseases. Vaccines are usually administered through needle injections, but some can be administered by mouth or sprayed into the nose.
> *Vaccination:* The act of introducing a vaccine into the body to produce protection from a specific disease.
> *Immunization:* A process by which a person becomes protected against a disease through vaccination. This term is often used interchangeably with vaccination or inoculation.


----------



## GURPS

*Do Women Even Know Enough About the COVID Vaccine to Give Informed Consent?*


Traditionally, the healthcare system takes special care before deploying a treatment in three populations. The first is children because children’s bodies do not react to medications the same way adults do. Often dosages need to be adjusted, and sometimes they have unintended effects on developing bodies. The FDA already states that the highest risk for pericarditis and myocarditis following the Pfizer-BioNTech vaccine is in young men between the ages of 12 and 17.

There is no information about long-term risks associated with a young man suffering from heart disease following vaccination, yet schools and colleges are moving to mandate them. It is a complete inversion of what Western societies have traditionally done. We are subjecting young men to an unknown risk because adults are suffering from media-induced mass hysteria. These young men are at near-zero risk from the virus if they are healthy and not significantly overweight.

Another population that requires special care is pregnant and nursing women. The effects of any medication on the rapidly developing fetus need to be approached carefully. Initial studies demonstrate that the placenta provides a potential barrier to the infant from COVID-19 infection. It also seems that the mother’s SARS-CoV-2 antibodies do not transfer to the infant at high rates compared to influenza. However, the mRNA vaccine wraps the spike proteins in a lipid nanoparticle. There is no data on how that changes the permeability of the placenta.


----------



## my-thyme

"Do not take [  ] if you have had an allergic reaction to any of the ingredients in [  ]."

Always included in commercials for drugs you've never heard of on the TV.

Well, throw that out the window. The jab that's being mandated by many governments and big business will be taken or you won't have a job, even if you have a documented allergy to any of the ingredients. Even a life-threatening allergy. 

Oh, and you no longer may come to work starting on this date if you refuse. But we're not firing you. We're putting you on unpaid administrative leave, indefinitely.

Because you will not collect unemployment as a result of your refusal to get a shot we're mandating.


----------



## GURPS

my-thyme said:


> Because you will not collect unemployment as a result of your refusal to get a shot we're mandating.




Viva Frei / Barns Law ... and I have read elsewhere  ....  get fired you can collect UE .. don't resign or walk away, make them fire you


----------



## my-thyme

Yes, but they're not firing for a refusal to get the shot, just putting an employee down as OLWP, sanctioned administratively. Get the jab and come on back to work.

What I'd like to see is "Oh, crap, half of our employees are now on LWOP. Guess we better stop mandating this jab."

Skilled employees who can't be replaced by Joe Blow off the street.


----------



## LightRoasted

If I may ...

Shouldn't studies like this been done before the roll out of the experimental "vaccine" and injected into millions of women?









						NIH Orders $1.67M Study on How Vaccines Affect Menstrual Cycles
					

Six months after the coronavirus vaccines were widely distributed in the U.S., the National Institutes of Health (NIH) has called for...




					www.breitbart.com


----------



## GURPS

*United Airlines Grants Workers Religious Exemptions To Vaccine Mandate – Then Puts Them On Unpaid Leave*




But on Wednesday, the airline said that its employees who are granted religious and personal exemptions will be put on unpaid leave but can return to work “once the pandemic meaningfully recedes,” without defining what that meant. Employees who would be placed on unpaid leave included airport customer service agents, flight attendants, gate agents, and even pilots.

Other employees, including mechanics and dispatchers, who were granted religious and personal exemptions “can return to work after the airline puts in new testing and other measures,” CNBC reported. The outlet added that United “is still determining safety measures for office workers with exemptions and whether they need to come in at all.”

Those who received medical exemptions from the company’s vaccine mandate will be placed on temporary medical leave, CNBC reported.


----------



## GURPS

*Biden Plans To Mandate Vaccine For Millions Of Federal Employees, Contractors, Report Says*


Biden is expected to announce the new step in a speech on Thursday outlining a new, harder-line approach his administration is taking to COVID-19. The president is also expected to push businesses that have not already mandated vaccines for their employees to do so. As CNN reports:





> _Among the steps that the President will take is signing an executive order requiring all federal workers to be vaccinated, with no option of being regularly tested to opt out of the requirement, according to a source familiar with the plans.
> The President will also sign an executive order directing that same standard be extended to employees of contractors who do business with the federal government. The Department of Defense, the Department of Veterans Affairs, Indian Health Service and National Institute of Health will also complete their previously announced vaccination requirements, which the White House estimates covers 2.5 million people._


----------



## TPD

Oh boy - it’s getting real now. It’s about to hit the fan if there is no alternative for regular testing. All or none.


----------



## GURPS

The CEO for my employer was ' begging ' the 100 or so unvaxxed get the jab on today town hall


----------



## TPD

I hope these employees stick to their guns and call the bosses bluff.


----------



## rio

What I don't understand, is how was it ok for people to work without the vaccine before we had the vaccine, but now it's too dangerous? And people don't see thru this sh!t???


----------



## GURPS

*One of the largest U.S. health systems isn't requiring COVID vaccines*



HCA Healthcare is not yet mandating the COVID-19 vaccine for its doctors, nurses and other staff, CFO Bill Rutherford said during the Morgan Stanley health care conference Thursday.

*Why it matters: *HCA is one of the largest health systems in the country with 275,000 employees and 187 hospitals, many of which are in coronavirus hot spots. Health care trade groups have urged health care employers to mandate the vaccines due to the spread of the Delta variant.


----------



## RoseRed

rio said:


> What I don't understand, is how was it ok for people to work without the vaccine before we had the vaccine, but now it's too dangerous? And people don't see thru this sh!t???


Exactly.  I've been saying this all along.


----------



## TPD

rio said:


> What I don't understand, is how was it ok for people to work without the vaccine before we had the vaccine, but now it's too dangerous? And people don't see thru this sh!t???


No questions allowed- just sit down and shut up and do as we say


----------



## RoseRed

Just another thought...  Do the anti-childhood vax parents receive this much backlash, threats and shaming?


----------



## TPD

And our fascist government keeps getting worse. Just like Oprah - you get a vaccine and a vaccine for you and you....

100 or more employees an you will comply!!









						Biden to announce vaccine mandate for companies with more than 100 employees
					

President Joe Biden will announce Thursday that all employers with more than 100 workers will be forced to require coronavirus vaccinations or test employees weekly.




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## rio

RoseRed said:


> Just another thought...  Do the anti-childhood vax parents receive this much backlash, threats and shaming?


Not really, because they aren't excluded from living and therefore people don't know who they are to harass them.


----------



## TPD

According to President Houseplant, FoxNews is requiring all of their employees to be vaccinated...


----------



## TPD

Next step will be putting non-vaccinated in jail.  Wait and see.


----------



## TPD

"If you are fully vaccinated you are highly protected from getting covid, but you still need a booster shot." Houseplant just now.


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## TPD

Kyle said:


> View attachment 159248


sad but true


----------



## LightRoasted

If I may ...

And yet prior to the fake virus, tens of thousands of people died every year because of the flu, of which a mandatory vaccine was not required.


----------



## RoseRed

rio said:


> Not really, because they aren't excluded from living and therefore people don't know who they are to harass them.


This BS has got to stop.


----------



## LightRoasted

If I may ...

A vaccine so safe that the manufacturers have complete liability protection.

A vaccine so effective that you have to take it or be fired.

A vaccine of such value that they are giving it away and most people don't want it.


----------



## Hijinx

Biden can go funk himself.
It isn't legal for him to make such demands.

We have a useless Congress-Yes Useless) ---but IT IS up to them to make laws.

Not Joe freaking mental misfit Bidentard.


----------



## GURPS

*‘I Will Not Comply’: Social Media Erupts Over Biden Vaccine Mandate Speech*


----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS

*Governors Immediately Push Back On ‘Unconstitutional’ Biden Plan: ‘Will Fight Them To The Gates Of Hell’*



Immediate reaction from governors:


*Tate Reeves*, Mississippi: “The President has no authority to require that Americans inject themselves because of their employment at a private business. The vaccine itself is life-saving, but this unconstitutional move is terrifying. This is still America, and we still believe in freedom from tyrants.”
*Brian Kemp*, Georgia: “I will pursue every legal option available to the state of Georgia to stop this blatantly unlawful overreach by the Biden administration.”
*Kristi Noem*, South Dakota: “My legal team is standing by ready to file our lawsuit the minute @joebiden files his unconstitutional rule. This gross example of federal intrusion will not stand.”
*Henry McMaster*, South Carolina: “The American Dream has turned into a nightmare under President Biden and the radical Democrats. They have declared war against capitalism, thumbed their noses at the Constitution, and empowered our enemies abroad. Rest assured, we will fight them to the gates of hell to protect the liberty and livelihood of every South Carolinian.”


----------



## GURPS

*Biden Unveils Authoritarian Vaccine Mandate*



He opened his speech today by expressing confidence that we could “turn the tide” on COVID-19. According to CDC data, we already have. Cases and deaths are declining:


----------



## Hijinx

GURPS said:


> *Governors Immediately Push Back On ‘Unconstitutional’ Biden Plan: ‘Will Fight Them To The Gates Of Hell’*
> 
> 
> 
> Immediate reaction from governors:
> 
> 
> *Tate Reeves*, Mississippi: “The President has no authority to require that Americans inject themselves because of their employment at a private business. The vaccine itself is life-saving, but this unconstitutional move is terrifying. This is still America, and we still believe in freedom from tyrants.”
> *Brian Kemp*, Georgia: “I will pursue every legal option available to the state of Georgia to stop this blatantly unlawful overreach by the Biden administration.”
> *Kristi Noem*, South Dakota: “My legal team is standing by ready to file our lawsuit the minute @joebiden files his unconstitutional rule. This gross example of federal intrusion will not stand.”
> *Henry McMaster*, South Carolina: “The American Dream has turned into a nightmare under President Biden and the radical Democrats. They have declared war against capitalism, thumbed their noses at the Constitution, and empowered our enemies abroad. Rest assured, we will fight them to the gates of hell to protect the liberty and livelihood of every South Carolinian.”



I don't see Fat Larry's name there.  If it was a Trump ruling Larry would be very vocal about fighting it.


----------



## GURPS

*What would Paul Krugman be calling a Trump vaccine mandate? (It would NOT be ‘terrific public policy’)*


----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS

'Cry harder, clown': Chris Cillizza is 'MAD AS HELL' at evil people not 'taking a damn vaccine' and ROFL talk about some serious backfire
					

Calm yer t*ts, Chris.




					twitchy.com


----------



## stgislander

Somewhere Tranny is experiencing a big...




She love her some Krugman.


----------



## GURPS

*Biden COVID vaccine mandate blasted by head of federal officers union: ‘Villainizes employees’*


Larry Cosme, president of the Federal Law Enforcement Officers Association (FLEOA), called the mandate a "misguided" attempt that undermines vaccination efforts. 

"The COVID-19 pandemic is a rapidly evolving and emotional trying situation. In the face of so many uncertainties, our federal government should trust its employees to make their own medical decision under consultation with their doctor, not mandate by their employer," Cosme said in a statement. "Vaccination should be promoted through education and encouragement – not coercion."

He added that the mandate inserts the federal government into personal medical decisions.


----------



## Kyle

What I love is that they are incapable of understanding the smallest piece of the problem.

*"The vaccine does not stop the virus. Vaccinated people can spread the virus.  

If you are vaccinated and are this mad at the unvaccinated, why are you not furious that it turns out the vaccine that was supposed to stop the virus… does not actually do that!"*


----------



## TPD

here is a good listen.  not sure if everything he says is true but if only half is true, it is still worrisome.









						7-31-21 Patriot Network Summit - Dr. Bryan Ardis
					

Dr. Bryan Ardis Talks the 2021 Patriot Network Summit in Dugspur, Virginia on July 31, 2021 about his research into what is going on. Thanks for all your hard work Bryan Check Bryan out at: THE DR. AR




					rumble.com


----------



## GURPS

TPD said:


> but if only half is true, it is still worrisome.




Well that was frustrating .... 

I don't know about intentionally killing people   .....  
But I'd accept inept and stupid .... 
Paid off by Drug Companies ......


*I operate on “Hanlon’s Razor”  for most things ...  *


Yeah Hitler, Mao, Stalin and others murdered 100 Million the 20th Century

I see Fauci as a self a Aggrandizing Bureaucrat who lies constantly to control the narrative and his place in the Hierarchy ....

But an intentional mass murder .. not yet  ..... perhaps a mass murder through his inept handling of the Pandemic ..... but then I would line up a lot of Democrats and News Media for complicity in Politicizing and Suppression of Information that could help sick fight Covid


Cuomo .... yeah that guy should be facing 15,000 murder charges for putting Covid Patients into nursing homes


----------



## GURPS

*Americans Are In Favor Of Vaccine Mandates. But Support Is Driven Mainly By Those Who Have Already Gotten The Jab.*


First, the overall numbers. According to a late July Morning Consult poll, 56 percent of adults said employers should probably or definitely require COVID-19 vaccinations for their employees and customers; only 32 percent said they probably or definitely should not. That confidence extends to schools, too. Last month, Gallup found that 60 percent of Americans supported mandatory vaccines for high school students and 56 percent supported them for middle school students — although among K-12 parents, those numbers were notably lower (47 percent and 43 percent, respectively).

Notably, the numbers don’t meaningfully change when Americans are asked about the government mandating vaccines for the general population. The COVID States Project, a polling consortium out of Northeastern, Harvard, Rutgers and Northwestern universities, found in a June/July poll that 64 percent of Americans approved of the government requiring _everyone_ to get a COVID-19 vaccine. All but three states (North Dakota, South Dakota and Wyoming) had a majority in favor of mandatory vaccines.

That’s because, while there _is_ a partisan divide over mandatory vaccines, a healthy share of Republicans actually do support them too. Morning Consult found that 38 percent of Republicans supported company-mandated vaccines, albeit with 49 percent opposed. And the COVID States Project found that 45 percent of Republicans supported even government-mandated vaccines for all. Of course, these numbers paled in comparison to support among Democrats: 76 percent in the Morning Consult poll (with 15 percent opposed), 84 percent in the COVID States Project poll.


----------



## TPD

And now Boris Johnson is backing off vaccine mandates for some venues...



> Boris Johnson will announce this week that he is scrapping plans that would have required vaccine passports for entry to nightclubs, cinemas and sports grounds. On Tuesday, the prime minister will announce plans to try to keep Covid under control over the winter. He will say that he has abandoned the proposed compulsory certification scheme, which would have forced venues to check people’s vaccine status.











						Breaking Victory — Boris Johnson just cancelled Vaccine Passports…
					

Just hit the wires in the last hour.   SOURCE — SUNDAY TIMES   Boris Johnson will announce this week that he is scrapping plans that would have required vaccine passports for…




					citizenfreepress.com


----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS

*Hospital to stop delivering babies as maternity workers resign over vaccine mandate*



That’s according to Lewis County Health System Chief Executive Officer Gerald Cayer, who held a news conference Friday in Lowville.

He said 6 employees in the maternity unit resigned rather than get a COVID shot and another 7 are undecided.

According to Cayer, the hospital will be unable to safely staff the unit and will pause delivering babies after September 24.

He said he hopes this is a temporary situation and will work with the state Department of Health to make sure the unit won’t permanently close.

“If we can pause the service and now focus on recruiting nurses who are vaccinated, we will be able to reengage in delivering babies here in Lewis County,” said Cayer.

Cayer said 165 hospital employees have yet to be vaccinated against COVID-19; that’s 27 percent of the workforce.
The other 464 workers, or 73 percent of employees, have gotten their shots, he said.


----------



## TPD

GURPS said:


> *Hospital to stop delivering babies as maternity workers resign over vaccine mandate*
> 
> 
> 
> That’s according to Lewis County Health System Chief Executive Officer Gerald Cayer, who held a news conference Friday in Lowville.
> 
> He said 6 employees in the maternity unit resigned rather than get a COVID shot and another 7 are undecided.
> 
> According to Cayer, the hospital will be unable to safely staff the unit and will pause delivering babies after September 24.
> 
> He said he hopes this is a temporary situation and will work with the state Department of Health to make sure the unit won’t permanently close.
> 
> “If we can pause the service and now focus on recruiting nurses who are vaccinated, we will be able to reengage in delivering babies here in Lewis County,” said Cayer.
> 
> Cayer said 165 hospital employees have yet to be vaccinated against COVID-19; that’s 27 percent of the workforce.
> The other 464 workers, or 73 percent of employees, have gotten their shots, he said.


The conspiracy theorist would say this is to assure abortions stay legal - if we can't safely deliver babies in hospitals, then we need to abort them...


----------



## LightRoasted

If I may ...



GURPS said:


> *Hospital to stop delivering babies as maternity workers resign over vaccine mandate*
> 
> 
> 
> That’s according to Lewis County Health System Chief Executive Officer Gerald Cayer, who held a news conference Friday in Lowville.
> 
> He said 6 employees in the maternity unit resigned rather than get a COVID shot and another 7 are undecided.
> 
> According to Cayer, the hospital will be unable to safely staff the unit and will pause delivering babies after September 24.
> 
> He said he hopes this is a temporary situation and will work with the state Department of Health to make sure the unit won’t permanently close.
> 
> “If we can pause the service and now focus on recruiting nurses who are vaccinated, we will be able to reengage in delivering babies here in Lewis County,” said Cayer.
> 
> Cayer said 165 hospital employees have yet to be vaccinated against COVID-19; that’s 27 percent of the workforce.
> The other 464 workers, or 73 percent of employees, have gotten their shots, he said.


Much better having a home delivery anyways. Safer environment and no unnecessary vaccines at birth. Also employment for mid-wives.


----------



## LightRoasted

If I may ...

If You Are Vaccinated and You Fear the Un-Vaccinated, You Might Be a Moron.


----------



## Kyle

Biden Unveils Innovative ‘Make Black People Lose Their Jobs’ Plan










						Biden Unveils Innovative ‘Make Black People Lose Their Jobs’ Plan
					

WASHINGTON, D.C.—President Biden has unveiled a brand-new jobs plan, in which he will mandate vaccines for private businesses, forcing vaccine-hesitant black people to lose their jobs.




					babylonbee.com


----------



## kom526

I would like to see hospitalization (NOT positivity) rates over the next 10 days or so that can (may be) traced back to college and pro football. I remember when half of Texas was "all gunna diiieeee" when the Rangers went to 100% capacity for baseball. #Nothingburger If VA Tech doesn't have a huge spike in hospitalizations then the whole banning of large group gatherings was truly pure BS.


----------



## GURPS

*Catholic Students Sue Catholic School For Refusing To Grant Religious Exemptions To COVID Vax Mandate*



On September 8, four students filed a lawsuit against Creighton University claiming that the school violates students’ religious freedoms by refusing to provide a religious exemption to the COVID-19 vaccine. The lawsuit specifically charges Creighton with “arbitrary and disparate treatment of students and violations of religious freedom,” according to a press release.

The students’ legal representation says the school set a September 7 deadline for students to file proof of vaccination. The mandate applies to all Creighton students, even those who exclusively attend online classes. The school announced that anyone who refused to present proof of vaccination by the September 7 deadline would be “administratively withdrawn from the school.”

The university initially issued religious waivers for students when the vaccines were under Emergency Use Authorization, though the religious exemption was removed after the Pfizer-BioNTech vaccine received full FDA approval on August 23. Creighton informed students that they must get the COVID-19 vaccine, submit a medical exemption, or withdraw from the university.


----------



## GURPS

*The Vaccine Stasi*



What's odd about this debate is that it's not new. It's nothing new at all, really. Vaccinations have always been a touchy subject. It's Big Government. It's history. It leeches into parenting. It's a toxic cocktail, one where things can go off the hinges quickly. And it has here. After promising not to issue a nationwide vaccine mandate, Joe Biden put on his crown and issued that all private businesses of 100 or more employees must have a COVID vaccine mandate. New York City did a test balloon regarding the COVID passport protocols on certain public spaces. You must show an ID and your vaccination card. Also, all city employees must be vaccinated, with no exceptions. OSHA is now Biden's medical SS.

This agency was never meant to be an infectious diseases enforcement arm. OSHA can't even do its job right now, which is ensuring workplace safety. What tickles me even more is how all these so-called medical experts are stunned that support for vaccinations increased only slightly after the FDA approved it. That wasn't the issue. Scores of Americans still have lingering questions about the vaccine that the Biden administration has not answered. They opted to bribe people with $100 instead.

"Shut up, get your shot, and here's your money," was the line. Yeah, unsurprisingly, it didn't work. In the meantime, the experts have done more to undercut their pro-vaccine narrative daily. Get the shot, but don't go anywhere. Also, get your shot to protect yourself…_from the unvaccinated_. That makes no sense. It's ass-backward. The vaccinated are already protected. Protecting the vaccinated is a narrative that rings of science fiction. Maybe that's because it is — and these liberal clowns wonder why people are on the fence. The messaging, which is already garbage, change endlessly. It's contradictory. It's a ball of confusion.


----------



## GURPS

*Soaring through the roof: Vaccine deaths skyrocket*



"Many of those have come from within the last month and a half with around 3,300 deaths. That’s about 70 per day!" the report said.

A chart of the death reports looks like a hockey stick, with the surge over just the last year or so.





Vaccine-related deaths reported to the CDC through Sept. 3, 2021. (Courtesy the Beltway Report)


"The big thing that people who are the hardcore pro-vaccine folk who think that they can do no wrong will typically offer the objection that anyone can report something to VAERS. My response to that is, so what? That’s supposed to be a bad thing?"


----------



## GURPS

*Federal Judge Temporarily Halts Healthcare Worker Vaccine Mandate in New York*


The order comes after a group of health care workers sued Gov. Kathy Hochul and other state officials. The health care professionals argued their constitutional rights were being violated given the mandate did not allow religious exemptions.



> Their religious beliefs compelled the plaintiffs “to refuse vaccination with the available COVID-19 vaccines, all of which employ aborted fetus cell lines in their testing, development, or production,” according to court documents.
> The health care employees argued that the vaccine mandate would nullify protections for sincere religious beliefs under Title VII of the Civil Rights Act of 1964, even though the prior state health order in effect just days earlier had afforded the same protections.
> “What New York is attempting to do is slam shut an escape hatch from an unconstitutional vaccine mandate,” attorney Christopher Ferrara, Thomas More Society special counsel, said in a statement before the injunction was granted.
> “And they are doing this while knowing that many people have sincere religious objections to vaccines that were tested, developed, or produced with cell lines derived from aborted children.” (The Epoch Times)


----------



## LightRoasted

If I may ...

Now this is interesting. Wonder why Fauci isn't continuing with this line of thought?


----------



## GURPS

*California Sheriff Refuses To Enforce Vax Mandate, Says Gov’t Lacks ‘Authority,’ Won’t Be ‘Blackmailed, Bullied’*


“Over the past couple of weeks, the idea of forced vaccination has caused much concern across the entire country,” Riverside County Sheriff Chad Bianco said in a statement released Monday. “I will not enforce the vaccine mandate on Sheriff’s Department employees.”

“The government has no ability and no authority to mandate your health choices,” he said. “As your sheriff, I have an obligation to guard your liberty and freedom.”

“The Riverside County Sheriff’s Department will not be blackmailed, bullied or used as muscle against Riverside County residents in the enforcement of the governor’s order,” he added.


----------



## GURPS

*The Deep Politics of Vaccine Mandates*



What’s missing or underappreciated in this debate?

The most important thing is that the Biden administration’s “mandate approach” is standard-issue progressivism. The pushback is equally standard. The mandates exemplify a dispute that has been at the heart of American politics for over a century, ever since Woodrow Wilson formulated it as a professor and then president. That agenda emphasizes deference to


Experts, not elected politicians,
Rational bureaucratic procedures,
Centralized power in the nation’s capital, not in the federal states, and
A modern, “living constitution,” which replaces the “old” Constitution of 1787 and severs the restraints it imposed on government power.

Implemented over several decades, this progressive agenda has gradually become a fait accompli, without ever formally amending the Constitution. The bureaucracies began their massive growth after World War II and especially after Lyndon Johnson’s Great Society initiatives of the mid-1960s (continued, with equal vigor, by Richard Nixon).


----------



## GURPS

*Leftists: Health Care Is A Human Right, Unless You’re Unvaccinated* 

*“Unvaccinated people could be held civilly or even criminally liable if it can be shown that their behavior brought harm to others” — i.e., infected them — reads one of Hiltzik’s suggestions. As an example, he cites the possibility of nursing home employees who aren’t vaccinated (but curiously doesn’t mention the policies of Democrat governors like New York’s Andrew Cuomo, who condemned thousands of residents to their deaths by forcing nursing homes to take infected COVID-19 patients).*

In another suggestion, he cites economist Jonathan Meer’s take in MarketWatch: “Insurers, led by government programs, should declare that medically-able, eligible people who choose not to be vaccinated are responsible for the full financial cost of COVID-related hospitalizations.”

But wait — isn’t this all coming from the same camp that berated us with the claim that health care is a human right, which all compassionate people must devote their tax dollars to providing for everyone? That even the license to kill your unborn child or undergo state-funded surgeries to look like the opposite sex fall under the umbrella of the human right to health care? And that you, the taxpayer, should pay for all of it and trust socialist government programs to orchestrate it effectively, weeding out your private alternatives?

Health care should not be dependent on your preexisting conditions, or your financial capacity, advocates of government health care opined. Enjoying the appearance of the moral high ground, they lambasted supporters of the private health-care system as uncompassionate, evil Scrooges who wanted the poor and people with health conditions to die in the streets.

Now, while all the haughty airs of moral superiority are still there, the push for health care as a human right is revealed as the power grab it always was. Those people couldn’t care less if people without the COVID-19 injection die untreated — in fact, they routinely take pleasure in amplifying those Americans’ deaths.

The push to make denying medical care to unvaccinated Americans a viable possibility is just as much about power. After bossing the country into complying with hypocritical and anti-science closures and mandates for a year and a half, threatening to deny health care to more than one-third of adults in the country is just one more way the panic pornographers are trying to tyrannize you. Resist it now, before journalists’ theoretical thinkpieces become hospital policy.




What's next 

 


You are too fat
You are too old
You Smoked
You attended a Motor Cycle Rally At Stugis


----------



## GURPS

*Florida landlord requiring proof of vaccinations from tenants*


“You don’t want to get vaccinated? You have to move,” 80-year-old Alvarez told The Washington Post. “And if you don’t move, one must move forward with eviction.”

Alvarez has said he would make exceptions for people who choose not to get vaccinated for religious or medical reasons. He also said he would allow more time for long-term tenants to get their first dose of the vaccine, according to the Post. 

The news from Florida comes after President Biden announced a new rule through the Department of Labor's Occupational Safety and Health Administration that would require businesses with 100 employees or more to require vaccines or frequent testing.


----------



## GURPS

*NY Health Care Upended Over Vax Mandate: Hospital Stops Delivering Babies, ER Closes, Wait-Times Explode*


Medical professionals, who were hailed as heroes during the throes of the pandemic, are now resigning in droves over a dictate from the governor’s office in New York requiring all healthcare workers, including long-term care facility employees, to be vaccinated, lest they be fired.

As a consequence, the NY healthcare system — and its patients — are already feeling the strains, only compounding an established nurse shortage.

A hospital in upstate New York, for example, has had to stop delivering babies and other maternity services due to employees quitting in protest of the vaccine mandate.


----------



## Sneakers

GURPS said:


> A hospital in upstate New York, for example, has had to stop delivering babies and other maternity services due to employees quitting in protest of the vaccine mandate.


"Sorry kid, now is not a good time.  Go back in and try again in say... 2 or 3 months."


----------



## GURPS

*Biden's Vaccine Mandate May Force Texas Hospital to Close*


Losing those employees may be the end of the hospital, he told KCBD. And forgoing Medicare and Medicaid reimbursements isn’t possible either, since “it accounts for 80 to 85 percent of their funding.”

“It’s huge in our rural community as all the other rural communities. We all have high poverty levels and stuff like that, so a lot of Medicaid usage in our communities and stuff like that,” Jasper said.

Larry Gray, CEO of Seminole Hospital District, had similar concerns.

“We have a large percentage of our revenue that comes from Medicare, Medicaid and those kinds of products,” he told KCBD. “It would be devastating for the community, frankly.”


----------



## TPD

GURPS said:


> *Biden's Vaccine Mandate May Force Texas Hospital to Close*
> 
> 
> Losing those employees may be the end of the hospital, he told KCBD. And forgoing Medicare and Medicaid reimbursements isn’t possible either, since “it accounts for 80 to 85 percent of their funding.”
> 
> “It’s huge in our rural community as all the other rural communities. We all have high poverty levels and stuff like that, so a lot of Medicaid usage in our communities and stuff like that,” Jasper said.
> 
> Larry Gray, CEO of Seminole Hospital District, had similar concerns.
> 
> “We have a large percentage of our revenue that comes from Medicare, Medicaid and those kinds of products,” he told KCBD. “It would be devastating for the community, frankly.”


Well it’s Texas so it’s ok if hospitals close because of vaccine mandates - everyone is so reckless in Texas and don’t care about protecting their neighbors


----------



## Grumpy

The Meaning of the FDA Resignations ⋆ Brownstone Institute
					

The appearance of The Lancet article by two top FDA vaccine scientists is truly devastating; revealing and undermining the machinery of government disease management.




					brownstone.org


----------



## GURPS

*Hospital staff must swear off Tylenol, Tums to get religious vaccine exemption*


"This was significantly disproportionate to what we've seen with the influenza vaccine," Matt Troup, president and CEO of Conway Regional Health System, told Becker's Hospital Review in an interview Wednesday.

"Thus," Troup went on, "we provided a religious attestation form for those individuals requesting a religious exemption," he said. The form includes a list of 30 commonly used medicines that "fall into the same category as the COVID-19 vaccine in their use of fetal cell lines," Conway Regional said.

The list includes Tylenol, Pepto Bismol, aspirin, Tums, Lipitor, Senokot, Motrin, ibuprofen, Maalox, Ex-Lax, Benadryl, Sudafed, albuterol, Preparation H, MMR vaccine, Claritin, Zoloft, Prilosec OTC, and azithromycin.

Conway Regional notes that the list includes commonly used and available drugs but that it is not an all-inclusive list of such medicines.

Employees are asked to attest that they "truthfully acknowledge and affirm that my sincerely held religious belief is consistent and true" and that they do not and will not use the medications and any others like them.


----------



## GURPS

*EEOC: Employers Can't Require a Note from Your Rabbi …*



From yesterday's EEOC press release:



> Center One, LLC, a Buffalo, N.Y.-based call center company with operations in Pennsylvania and New York, violated federal law by refusing to provide religious accommodations for an employee's religious observance, the U.S. Equal Employment Opportunity Commission (EEOC) charged in a lawsuit it announced today.





> According to the EEOC's lawsuit, in October 2016, a call center employee at Center One's Beaver Falls, Pa., location, who is an adherent of Messianic Judaism, sought a reasonable accommodation of his religious beliefs and practice that he abstain from work on days of religious observance. The lawsuit states that Center One imposed disciplinary points against the Messianic Jewish employee for his absences in observance of Rosh Hashanah and Yom Kippur. Center One required that the employee provide a certification from a religious leader or religious organization "on letterhead" as a precondition of granting him time off as a reasonable accommodation and imposed disciplinary points against the Messianic Jewish employee for his absences in observance of those religious holidays, the EEOC said.


----------



## jrt_ms1995

GURPS said:


> *Hospital staff must swear off Tylenol, Tums to get religious vaccine exemption*
> 
> 
> 30 commonly used medicines that "fall into the same category as the COVID-19 vaccine in their use of fetal cell lines," Conway Regional said.
> 
> The list includes Tylenol, Pepto Bismol, aspirin, Tums, Lipitor, Senokot, Motrin, ibuprofen, Maalox, Ex-Lax, Benadryl, Sudafed, albuterol, Preparation H, MMR vaccine, Claritin, Zoloft, Prilosec OTC, and azithromycin.


Don't think I buy that Prep H (and others of these) are connected to fetal cells in any way. Eff'ing ludicrous!


----------



## LightRoasted

If I may ...



GURPS said:


> *Hospital staff must swear off Tylenol, Tums to get religious vaccine exemption*


You know what is really amazing? When eating a proper diet with whole fruits and whole vegetables and good proteins, a diet devoid of processed and ultra proceeded foods, and no refined carbohydrates, one rarely gets a headache.


----------



## GURPS

*Florida mother to be evicted from home unless she gets vaccinated*


A south Florida mother of two says she is "very shocked" after receiving a notice from her landlord to get vaccinated within two weeks or face eviction from her apartment. Speaking to Fox & Friends, Jasmine Irby said, "there was no loophole, no working with me, no extensions and I literally had to walk away." The mother is concerned about having an eviction on her record.

"It was either get the shot or get out," she told host Pete Hegseth. She is now looking for another place to live. "August 17th, I'm leaving the house and I have this notice on my door that's saying you have to show proof of vaccination before renewing your lease," Irby said.

"So, again, I was confused on exactly what we're doing or what we're talking about because I'm like, OK, at least they would have it in black and white and this is a signed agreement and I have to abide by whatever my landlord put in place. But, they literally told me it is not in the lease and, actually, what they told me was it is the same lease that I had the previous year before."


----------



## black dog

LightRoasted said:


> If I may ...
> 
> 
> *Much better having a home delivery anyways. Safer environment *and no unnecessary vaccines at birth. Also employment for mid-wives.



The numbers show you are wrong with home births... Location of birth is paramount.
Birth deaths are low numbers but its 4 times the death rate for home delivery. 
 Its all good, till its not.


----------



## LightRoasted

If I may ...



black dog said:


> The numbers show you are wrong with home births... Location of birth is paramount.
> Birth deaths are low numbers but its 4 times the death rate for home delivery. Its all good, till its not.


Well, I reckon I'll never fully understand how mankind managed to get to the year 2021 with a worldwide population of over 7 billion. Must have been all those doctors over the millennia and all those sterile hospitals where women gave birth? Come to think of it. Have there ever been any hospitals found in the ancient records or ruins thereof uncovered? And where did all the Native American women living here before we arrived go to give birth? Did the hospitals travel with them when following the buffalo trail? Asking for a friend.


----------



## black dog

LightRoasted said:


> If I may ...
> 
> 
> Well, I reckon I'll never fully understand how mankind managed to get to the year 2021 with a worldwide population of over 7 billion. Must have been all those doctors over the millennia and all those sterile hospitals where women gave birth? Come to think of it. Have there ever been any hospitals found in the ancient records or ruins thereof uncovered? And where did all the Native American women living here before we arrived go to give birth? Did the hospitals travel with them when following the buffalo trail? Asking for a friend.



Come on, its like 14 deaths out of 100,000 home births to maybe 4 at hospitals.
Like I posted the numbers are low on both sides. But remember with home births, a few things have to be inplace for a certified mid-wife to do a home birth. If the criteria isn't met.. Its a hospital birth.

And do you really want to use death rates from home, trail, field births 100 years ago to hospital births?

And KooKoo im sure you gave birth to your two at hospitals and not The Trail of Years leaving Louisiana...


----------



## Grumpy

black dog said:


> And KooKoo im sure you gave birth to your two at hospitals and not The Trail of Years leaving Louisiana...


Is it even possible for you to go one day without including your girl friend in a post?


----------



## LightRoasted

If I may ...



black dog said:


> Come on, its like 14 deaths out of 100,000 home births to maybe 4 at hospitals.
> Like I posted the numbers are low on both sides. But remember with home births, a few things have to be inplace for a certified mid-wife to do a home birth. If the criteria isn't met.. Its a hospital birth.
> 
> And do you really want to use death rates from home, trail, field births 100 years ago to hospital births?
> 
> And KooKoo im sure you gave birth to your two at hospitals and not The Trail of Years leaving Louisiana...


Gotta rib you a bit every now and again.


----------



## LightRoasted

If I may ...



Louise said:


> Traitor.


To whom, or what? Being a combat arms fellow, and a patriot to the intent and vision of the Constitution, clarification on your part would be wise. Wise because I really never bothered you. Do you want to be bothered here? In addition, @black dog understood the word game I was playing. Apparently you failed sarcasm and absurdity class.


----------



## black dog

Grumpy said:


> Is it even possible for you to go one day without including your girl friend in a post?




 Oh Goody, beat on dog day continues...
See whats funny Grunpy is You Missed she "Liked" LightRoasted Post to me #556 so with that fact, she is the one I was also responding to.
And with you missing that important fact, she simply "Unliked" LightRoasted post and "Liked" yours.  
Watch The Bouncing Ball... Get you facts strait....And remember shes The edit Queen.


----------



## black dog

Louise said:


> Traitor.  Bye bye.





Louise said:


> I will put it simply in the complicated times that WE are living in, currently.  You are two faced, and stand for nothing. Period. Nice knowin‘ ya on this forum,    Bye.





Louise said:


> Nice editing.  I did not fail the sarcasm, and absurdity class. I know what’s up.  Nice try.  It is a shame that I cannot respond to you again.  I thought you were cool.  Oh well.  Take care.



 Here Grumpy, a few of KooKoos responces to Light Roasted before she comes to her senses and does the nightly edit/cleansing... 
 Its hilarious what one reads when you get up to pee....


----------



## Louise

black dog said:


> Here Grumpy, a few of KooKoos responces to Light Roasted before she comes to her senses and does the nightly edit/cleansing...
> Its hilarious what one reads when you get up to pee....


----------



## black dog

Louise said:


>



Sad but true...


----------



## Louise

black dog said:


> Sad but true...



Get off my lawn.  If you do come back, bring a poopy bag.  Thanks, dog.


----------



## black dog

Louise said:


> Get off my lawn.  If you do come back, bring a poopy bag.  Thanks, dog.



Loads of irony in that statement..


----------



## GURPS

black dog said:


> Oh Goody, beat on dog day continues...




Dog Pile


----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## black dog

GURPS said:


> Dog Pile



lol.. I have wide shoulders....


----------



## GURPS

*You'll Have Only One Question When You See This Hospital's COVID Shot Religious Exemption Form: Is This Thing Legal?*








Here’s what the hospital’s religious exemption asks employees to tell the company:



> (1) The name of your religion:
> (2) Your membership in a particular church or religious organization:
> (3) The nature of your beliefs/practices/observances:
> (4) Where and how you adhere to these beliefs/practices/observances:
> (5) When you first began to embrace these beliefs/practices/observances:
> (6) Whether your beliefs/practices/observances have strengthened or diminished over time, and if so, why that was:
> (7) How Cedars-Sinai’s policies and/or procedures conflict with your beliefs/practices/observances:
> (8) Whether you have a spiritual leader, and if so, whether he/she has addressed the issue for which you are requesting accommodation:
> (9) Any additional information regarding your beliefs/practices/observances that support your request for a religious accommodation:




[clip]

What if your church doesn’t confer membership? Looks like the HR department at Cedars-Sinai may use that against you. All real religions must have a membership of some kind, right? Would such a document be required to be surrendered to the religious experts in the HR department?

And, what business is it of the company when you “embraced these beliefs/practices/observances”? Which answer is the right one? Last week? Last year? A lifetime ago?

What if you were just “sprinkled” as a kid? Must one have gone through confirmation in order for the HR department to justify giving you a religious exemption? What if your parents didn’t throw you a bat mitzvah? Will the religious experts in the HR department determine you didn’t stick with the program long enough and, sniff, don’t measure up to their tough religious standards?


----------



## GURPS

*Gisele Bündchen Defends Fellow Supermodel Who Spoke Out Against Vaccine Mandates*



“The past few months have been very peaceful without social media,” the model started her post. “A part of me wanted to escape into my family bubble and leave everything up to faith. That part of me believes in the power of consciousness, that whatever you give energy to will grow. So I tried to ignore the negative and focus on the positive. But at this point, I can no longer turn a blind eye to the injustice that is happening right in front of us.”

“Other people have given me hope and strength with their courage to stand up for our rights,” she continued. “They touched my heart and inspired me to do the same. So although my hands are shaking while writing this, I feel it is time to choose courage over comfort and speak my truth.”

“I will not be forced to take the shot,” asserted Kroes. “I will not be forced to prove my health to participate in society. I will not accept exclusion of people based on their medical status.”

“Freedom of speech is a right worth fighting for but we can only solve this united in peace and love!” the model added. “Pass on the torch of hope and love and speak your truth.”


----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS

Judge David Hurd last Tuesday issued the order giving the Hochul administration “until Sept. 22 to respond to the lawsuit in federal court in Utica,” ABC News reported. “If the state opposes the plaintiffs’ request for a preliminary court order blocking the vaccine mandate, a Sept. 28 oral hearing will occur.”

Now-resigned Governor Andrew Cuomo (D-NY) on August 16 announced that all healthcare workers in the state of New York, including staff at hospitals and long-term care facilities such as nursing homes, adult care facilities, and other congregate care settings, are required to be vaccinated against Covid-19.

The Thomas More Society argued that the mandate “attempts to nullify protections for sincere religious beliefs granted under Title VII of the Civil Rights Act of 1964, even though days earlier the state of New York had afforded protection for religious beliefs in its prior health order.”









						Judge Extends Ban On NY Order Mandating Medical Workers Be Vaccinated Or Lose Their Job | The Daily Wire
					






					www.dailywire.com


----------



## GURPS

he Federation of State Medical Boards (FSMB) recently issued a statement about how doctors must communicate with patients about COVID-19 vaccines. The FSMB is a non-profit organization that represents the medical boards of the individual states and territories. The state boards license medical doctors, investigate complaints, and mete out disciplinary action. The statement is an astonishing bit of medical authoritarianism that should terrify patients expecting to receive informed consent and have an honest discussion with their doctors about COVID-19 (emphasis added).



> Physicians who generate and spread COVID-19 vaccine misinformation or disinformation are risking disciplinary action by state medical boards, including the suspension or revocation of their medical license. Due to their specialized knowledge and training, licensed physicians possess a high degree of public trust and therefore have a powerful platform in society, whether they recognize it or not. They also have an ethical and professional responsibility to practice medicine in the best interests of their patients and must share information that is *factual*, *scientifically grounded* and *consensus-driven* for the betterment of public health. Spreading inaccurate COVID-19 vaccine information contradicts that responsibility, threatens to further erode public trust in the medical profession and puts all patients at risk.



[clip]


Looking again at the statement, what exactly is “scientifically grounded” information? There are at least 15 studies that confirm natural immunity provides durable protection from infection with COVID-19. Suppose a doctor read the Emory study, which demonstrated broad-based, long-lasting immunity in recovered patients after eight months. He also read the Israeli population study showing a symptomatic reinfection rate of less than 1% in recovered patients without a vaccine.

[clip]

*“Consensus-driven” is the chilling and authoritarian addition. Here’s a newsflash. Doctors disagree. Even the best doctors in the same field will have different opinions about treatment for a particular disease or disability. This reality is why getting a second opinion is part of the American medical system. Patients deserve to fully understand and agree with a course of treatment and know all of their options.

Consensus also has no place in the scientific method. It indicates that the state medical boards view science as an institution. Is Dr. Rochelle Walensky an authoritative voice simply because she holds a political appointment? It would be fair to wager that there are more capable scientists in other private and public institutions whose input and conclusions we should take at least as seriously. The genuinely alarming trend in this pandemic is treating highly regarded practitioners and researchers as heretics for dissenting from the preferred narrative.*


----------



## GURPS

*Anti-Vaccination Protests Go Worldwide As Backlash To Mandates Grows*


Anti-vaccination protests took place in major cities across the world on Saturday, as a backlash to the rising tide of mandates for inoculation hits the streets.

Protests in Los Angeles, New York, London, Paris, Zagreb, Madrid, Canada and several US states were noted in the media. Crowds ranged from hundreds of thousands to a few hundred turned out to decry the growing number of vaccination mandates by businesses, government and school districts.

In Los Angeles, dozens of anti-vaxx protesters rallied outside of City Hall. There were no counter-demonstrations reported. The peaceful rally saw attendees carrying signs that read “COVID 1984,” “Informed Dissent,” “I’m Not A Lab Rat” and “Forced Penetrations Are Always Wrong.”


----------



## GURPS

*Religious exemption to vaccine mandates may be difficult to obtain, as Amish case shows*





When the Minnesota Pollution Control Agency (MPCA) targeted one of the most traditional Amish communities for failing to comply with a water treatment mandate, it threatened to "[displace] the Amish from their homes, [move] all their possessions, and [declare] their homes uninhabitable" if they did not comply. Far from fighting homelessness, the MPCA tried hard to cause it. 

Our nation is founded on principles of religious toleration and free exercise of religion. Our Bill of Rights protects these individual rights, and Congress has enacted statutes to strengthen these protections.

Generally applicable laws and regulations may not govern where they intrude or burden the free exercise of religion. We see the point in a Dilbert comic about jury selection. A potential juror tells the judge, “Your honor, it is against my religion to judge others. Only God may judge.” The judge excuses the juror. Another potential juror, noticing how easily the first candidate was excused, exclaims, “Ooh ooh! I just changed my religion!”


----------



## GURPS

*Expert Testimony Given at FDA Advisory Committee Raises Questions*



“I know many think the vaccine-hesitant are dumb or just misinformed. That’s not at all what I’ve seen,” Fraiman said. “In fact, typically, independent of education level, the vaccine-hesitant I’ve met in the ER are more familiar with vaccine studies, and more aware of their own COVID risks than the vaccinated.”

Fraiman added: “For example, many of my nurses have refused the vaccine despite having seen COVID-19 cause more death and devastation than most people have. I ask them why refuse the vaccine? They tell me while they’ve seen the first-hand dangers of COVID in the elderly, the obese, diabetics; they think their risk is low. They’re not wrong.”

Steve Kirsch addressed “the elephant in the room that nobody likes to talk about, that the vaccines kill more people than they save.”
Kirsch is the executive director for the COVID-19 Early Treatment Fund which seeks to fund research on “existing drugs which, if given early, have the potential to stop the virus from replicating before it causes severe symptoms, which saves lives and reduces the toll on our healthcare system — and our communities,” it’s website states.

Using the government’s own data, Kirsch provided evidence the COVID-19 jabs create a risk of having a heart attack that is 71 times greater than any other vaccine. He showed how the shots are killing “two people to save one life.”
Kirsch cited numbers from the Israel Ministry of Health showing “50 percent of the vaccinated people died and 0 percent of unvaccinated people died. Unless you can explain that to the American public, you cannot approve the boosters.”


----------



## GURPS




----------



## stgislander

GURPS said:


>



Damn, who's going to use those billion doses that Slow Joe just promised the UN that we'd purchase for the world.


----------



## LightRoasted

If I may ...



GURPS said:


>



Croatia as well.

*PRESIDENT OF CROATIA: WE WILL NOT BE VACCINATED ANYMORE | COVID-19*


----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS

*Anti-Vaccination Protests Go Worldwide As Backlash To Mandates Grows*


Protests in Los Angeles, New York, London, Paris, Zagreb, Madrid, Canada and several US states were noted in the media. Crowds ranged from hundreds of thousands to a few hundred turned out to decry the growing number of vaccination mandates by businesses, government and school districts.

In Los Angeles, dozens of anti-vaxx protesters rallied outside of City Hall. There were no counter-demonstrations reported. The peaceful rally saw attendees carrying signs that read “COVID 1984,” “Informed Dissent,” “I’m Not A Lab Rat” and *“Forced Penetrations Are Always Wrong.”*


----------



## Grumpy

Probably already posted somewhere.


----------



## Hijinx

My next door neighbor got the two shots and is in ICU in the hospital today.

The Doctors told him he was lucky he had the shot. He is in ICU how lucky is that?
A vaccination that doesn't work and they fire people for not getting it.


----------



## TPD

Hijinx said:


> My next door neighbor got the two shots and is in ICU in the hospital today.
> 
> The Doctors told him he was lucky he had the shot. He is in ICU how lucky is that?
> A vaccination that doesn't work and they fire people for not getting it.


how long ago did he get the last shot?


----------



## Kyle

Hijinx said:


> My next door neighbor got the two shots and is in ICU in the hospital today.
> 
> The Doctors told him he was lucky he had the shot. He is in ICU how lucky is that?
> A vaccination that doesn't work and they fire people for not getting it.


I guess, he's lucky because he can go eat at a NY restaurant with the shot, or the hospital staff will treat him instead of refusing treatment.


----------



## Hijinx

TPD said:


> how long ago did he get the last shot?


I have no idea.


----------



## LightRoasted

If I may ...



Hijinx said:


> My next door neighbor got the two shots and is in ICU in the hospital today.
> 
> The Doctors told him he was lucky he had the shot. He is in ICU how lucky is that?
> A vaccination that doesn't work and they fire people for not getting it.


I'm absolutely sure your neighbor had 100% truthful information given to him and any and all questions related to the vaccine answered to his satisfaction before he gave his informed consent to get the shot. /s

So, is he fat, obese, out of shape, any known comorbidities? Inquiring minds.

Doctor says, "he was lucky he had the shot" because the doctor knows what is coming. He's in on the scam. Part of the 'inside' circle.


----------



## Hijinx

He is in bad health, really bad. He can hardly walk and uses a walker , 80 years old and in bad health for an 80 year old.


----------



## LightRoasted

If I may ...



Hijinx said:


> He is in bad health, really bad. He can hardly walk and uses a walker , 80 years old and in bad health for an 80 year old.


That is sad and unfortunate. I would think the shot, in addition to his current state, is going to make him a statistic.


----------



## Hijinx

LightRoasted said:


> If I may ...
> 
> 
> That is sad and unfortunate. I would think the shot, in addition to his current state, is going to make him a statistic.



He is in ICU and no one can visit him there.
Yesterday they took him off 100% O2 and gave him 80%. Today he went back on 100%.
If he makes it through he will be one lucky guy.


----------



## LightRoasted

If I may ...



Hijinx said:


> He is in ICU and no one can visit him there. Yesterday they took him off 100% O2 and gave him 80%. Today he went back on 100%. If he makes it through he will be one lucky guy.


I've always thought, (something which is notably reinforced in all movies and other shows), the reason a patient's family or friends, cannot be at their bedside, ICU or not, at anytime, during any part of the day, or all day such as sleeping on the bedside chair, is to protect doctors and medical staff only so any treatments cannot be witnessed. To create a sense of mystery, to maintain a doctors mystic in the belief that common uneducated, the unwashed, masses should never be allowed to witness their practice of medicine. And to just accept a doctors explanation on any treatments or a cause of death.


----------



## Hijinx

LightRoasted said:


> If I may ...
> 
> 
> I've always thought, (something which is notably reinforced in all movies and other shows), the reason a patient's family or friends, cannot be at their bedside, ICU or not, at anytime, during any part of the day, or all day such as sleeping on the bedside chair, is to protect doctors and medical staff only so any treatments cannot be witnessed. To create a sense of mystery, to maintain a doctors mystic in the belief that common uneducated, the unwashed, masses should never be allowed to witness their practice of medicine. And to just accept a doctors explanation on any treatments or a cause of death.



I believe you are on the right track.
They don't want visitors to see that the care is not what it should be, that they are ignoring the signal from te patient in the bed for help. Visitors are a pain in the ass to them.

I visited a friend the other day and watched as he was begging for pain medicine and ignored until his wife went down to the nurses station and insisted someone come to see to his care. I know they are busy, I also know they are understaffed, but for what the hospitals rip off the insurance companies and patients  in fees they should hire enough poeple.


----------



## GURPS

*Revolver Exclusive: The Big Pharma “Shell Game” Tricking Our Military Into Mandatory Vaccinations*



Recent U.S. military vaccine mandates look to be a direct result of the manufactured confusion. August 24, 2021 DoD guidance stated that the Department “[…] will only use COVID-19 vaccines that receive full licensure from the Food and Drug Administration (FDA) […]” (emphasis added). A fully FDA licensed COVID-19 vaccine is not available to U.S. service members. They are simply not able to legally comply with the DoD mandate.

By administrative and regulatory law, it appears that all public and private institutions are not allowed to mandate EUA medical products. In 21 U.S. Code 360bb-3-Authorization for medical products for use in emergencies for unapproved products (b)(2)(e)(1)(A)(ii)(III), it says that recipients have “[…] the option to accept or refuse administration of the product.” In the FDA’s own policy guidelines it is written that recipients “[…] have the option to accept or refuse the EUA product […].” Under U.S. Code 335(i)(4) and related regulations, “the informed consent process typically requires human subjects to agree to the receipt… upon a disclosure that the product in question is not yet FDA approved and that the receipt of such product is voluntary.” Informed consent is required to administer EUA vaccines with few exceptions.


The newly mandated Pfizer-BioNTech COVID-19 Vaccine is legally defined as an EUA and therefore cannot be mandated in the military unless informed consent is waived by a presidential waiver and, according to U.S. Code Section 1107a of Title 10 and DoDI 6200.02, only after meeting specific criteria. Two of these criteria apparently preclude its issuance in this case: 1) “[…] specified military operation presents a substantial risk that military personnel may be subject to a chemical, biological, nuclear, or other exposure likely to produce death or serious or life-threatening injury or illness […]” and; 2) “[…] no available satisfactory alternative therapeutic or preventive treatment in relation to the intended use of the investigational new drug.” In the first, a waiver of informed consent is limited to the support of a specific military operation. For the second, monoclonal antibody therapy is an FDA-authorized alternative COVID-19 treatment.

It does not matter that the FDA stated in their re-issued EUA, their website, or Fact Sheet that the vaccines are similarly formulated and can be clinically interchangeable. The simple fact is that the administration of an EUA vaccine, by law, requires informed consent. It is therefore illegal to mandate any of the three U.S. available COVID-19 vaccines that are not officially licensed. As the Department did not receive an informed consent waiver from the President to mandate the Pfizer-BioNTech CV-19 Vaccine, and the FDA licensed Comirnaty (COVID-19 Vaccine, mRNA) is not yet available in the U.S., it remains uncertain how the military can continue to incorrectly mandate COVID-19 vaccination.


----------



## LightRoasted

If I may ...



black dog said:


> The numbers show you are wrong with home births... Location of birth is paramount.
> Birth deaths are low numbers but its 4 times the death rate for home delivery. Its all good, till its not.


Saw this today.... at home births are making a comeback.









						Extreme Hospital COVID Policies Are Leading More Pregnant Women To Choose A Home Birth
					

Even prior to the pandemic, interest in out-of-hospital births was growing in the US.



					www.naturalblaze.com


----------



## black dog

LightRoasted said:


> If I may ...
> 
> 
> Saw this today.... at home births are making a comeback.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Extreme Hospital COVID Policies Are Leading More Pregnant Women To Choose A Home Birth
> 
> 
> Even prior to the pandemic, interest in out-of-hospital births was growing in the US.
> 
> 
> 
> www.naturalblaze.com



 I get it, if its deemed safe why not.
Its been happening a bit longer that way than the other. 
My dad was born at home in bethesda and 8-9 years later his brother was born at Suburban
 Hosp.


----------



## LightRoasted

If I may ...

Worth the read.





__





						"Damn You To Hell, You Will Not Destroy America" - Here Is The 'Spartacus COVID Letter' That's Gone Viral | ZeroHedge
					

ZeroHedge - On a long enough timeline, the survival rate for everyone drops to zero




					www.zerohedge.com


----------



## Gilligan

black dog said:


> I get it, if its deemed safe why not.
> Its been happening a bit longer that way than the other.
> My dad was born at home in bethesda and 8-9 years later his brother was born at Suburban
> Hosp.



The local midwife lived in the old house that we were restoring. She apparently brought a lot of islanders in to this world back in the early 1900s.


----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS

*A Brave Indictment of COVID Vaccines*


Here is a detailed telling by the Colonel of recent empirical evidence she is personally informed about regarding the real health impacts of COVID vaccines on military people.  It is truly worth reading:

_“I personally observed the most physically fit female soldier I have seen in over 20 years in the Army go from Colligate level athlete training for Ranger School, to being physically debilitated with cardiac problems, newly diagnosed pituitary brain tumor and thyroid dysfunction within weeks of getting vaccinated. Several military physicians have shared with me their firsthand experience with a significant increase in the number of young soldiers with migraines, menstrual irregularities, cancer, suspected myocarditis and reporting cardiac symptoms after vaccination.

“Numerous Soldiers and DOD civilians have told me of how they were sick, bed-ridden, debilitated, and unable to work for days to weeks after vaccination.  I have also recently reviewed three flight crew members’ medical records, all of which presented with both significant and aggressive systemic health issues.

“Today I received word of one fatality and two ICU cases on Fort Hood; the deceased was an Army pilot who could have been flying at the time.  All three pulmonary embolism events happened within 48 hours of their vaccination.  I cannot attribute this result to anything other than the Covid 19 vaccines as the source of these events.  Each person was in top physical condition before the inoculation and each suffered the event within 2 days post vaccination.


“Correlation by itself does not equal causation, however, significant causal patterns do exist that raise correlation into a probable cause; and the burden to prove otherwise falls on the authorities such as the CDC, FDA, and pharmaceutical manufacturers.  I find the illnesses, injuries and fatalities observed to be the proximate and causal effect of the Covid 19 vaccinations.”_








*Long Article worth reading *


----------



## GURPS

*Christian students win exemption from vaccine mandate after legal threat*


“Forcing any person to receive one of these COVID injections is a violation of both state and federal law,” the nonprofit’s chairman Mat Staver said. “In addition to federal law protections, Illinois has strong conscience protections.”

The possibility of a lawsuit evidently convinced the Jesuit Catholic university.

“All Loyola students who have contacted Liberty Counsel after their exemptions were wrongfully denied have now been granted exemptions and are allowed to remain enrolled for the fall semester,” the legal group said.

“The students objected based on the fetal cell line/abortion connection since each of the three injections available were either produced or tested with fetal cell lines that originated in elective abortions.”


----------



## GURPS

*Unvaccinated Australians Will ‘Lose Freedoms’ Even After Lockdown Ends, Deputy Premier Says*



“A further and final message to regional New South Wales … that parts of regional New South Wales that are currently open,” Barilaro said, according to Sky News. “The 70 per cent road map does apply to the whole state so there will be individuals in regional and rural New South Wales who choose not to be vaccinated who will lose their freedoms on 11 October.”

As Sky News reported, some areas of NSW are not under stay-at-home orders, which allows the unvaccinated to move about almost freely. But starting October 11, when the state expects it will reach 70% fully vaccinated, only those who are fully vaccinated will be freed from the lockdowns.

Barilaro also thanked those who had already been vaccinated and implored the unvaccinated to go get the shot.


----------



## Grumpy

Off the rails...sorry, looks like this article is behind a pay wall.



> An individual working on a covered contract from their residence is a covered contractor employee, and must comply with the vaccination requirement for covered contractor employees, even if the employee never works at either a covered contractor workplace or Federal workplace during the performance of the contract.











						BAD NEWS: Working From Home Won't Save You From Biden's Vaccine Mandate
					

When President Biden issued his edict mandating vaccines for all federal employees and contractors, along with employees in private-sector companies with 100 or more employees, there were a lot of que...




					pjmedia.com


----------



## GURPS

Grumpy said:


> Off the rails...sorry, looks like this article is behind a pay wall.




you can to most of those via 



*Big Brother Alert: Biden's Vaccine Mandate Just Got Even More Insane*


----------



## GURPS

*Vaccinated Michigan couple die of COVID-19 holding hands, minute apart*


A fully vaccinated Michigan couple died of COVID-19 — less than one minute apart and while holding hands, according to their daughter.


The grieving daughter also expressed her frustration that many people don’t take the deadly bug seriously.

“I’m angry because so many people are like, ‘If I catch COVID, I catch COVID, that’s what it is.’ No, it’s not,” she said.

“It could be any person — it could be anybody. They did everything right, they did everything to protocol the way it should be done.”

It is unclear what underlying health issues the couple had.


----------



## rio

GURPS said:


> “It could be any person — it could be anybody. They did everything right, they did everything to protocol the way it should be done.”



And this is why so many of us are tired of people telling us what we "have" to do. Because even if you "do everything right", you can still get  sick and die. Why is it only the people that go on living until they die that are shamed when just like this daughter said, it can happen to anybody at any time? Same goes for cancer, diabetes,  heart disease, car accidents, and on and on. Sure, you can take precautions, but either way, something's going to get you when your time is up.


----------



## LightRoasted

If I may ...



GURPS said:


> *Vaccinated Michigan couple die of COVID-19 holding hands, minute apart*
> 
> A fully vaccinated Michigan couple died of COVID-19 — less than one minute apart and while holding hands, according to their daughter.
> 
> The grieving daughter also expressed her frustration that many people don’t take the deadly bug seriously.
> 
> “I’m angry because so many people are like, ‘If I catch COVID, I catch COVID, that’s what it is.’ No, it’s not,” she said.
> 
> “It could be any person — it could be anybody. They did everything right, they did everything to protocol the way it should be done.”
> 
> It is unclear what underlying health issues the couple had.


Well, since they both had many comorbidities, and being obese, getting the death shot with the spike proteins flooding their already immunocompromised system, is what did them both in. There is a lesson here ..... DO NO GET THE SHOT! If you want to live.


----------



## Kyle

Biden: 'We Can Return To Normal When 3.5 Trillion Americans Have Been Vaccinated'











						Biden: 'We Can Return To Normal When 3.5 Trillion Americans Have Been Vaccinated'
					

WASHINGTON, D.C.—During his booster shot ceremony Monday, President Biden was ordered to stop taking questions by a man holding a shepherd's crook just behind the curtain. But Biden disregarded the order and answered one question from a reporter who asked when we could get back to normal.




					babylonbee.com


----------



## Kyle

The current administration is pushing the #### out of this booster ####.

I must get 3-4 emails, a half-dozen pop-ups a day.


----------



## my-thyme

My 76-yr-old mother says she will get no boosters. 

She only got the first series because she was in the age group they were targeting to start. After the second jab her arm hurt for months, and she said how disillusioned she was with it.


----------



## GURPS

my-thyme said:


> and she said how disillusioned she was with it.




#KeepsMovingTheGoalPosts


----------



## GURPS

*New Veritas Video EXPOSES FDA Employee Saying Registration Lists For Unvaxxed Are Coming*





*FDA Official: ‘Blow Dart’ African Americans with COVID Vaccine is ‘Where We’re Going...Just Shoot Everyone’ … Calls for a ‘Nazi Germany’ Style ‘Registry’ of Unvaccinated Americans: ‘Think About It Like The Jewish Star’*


Lee said that U.S. Government policy could emulate Nazi Germany when it comes to the COVID vaccine.

“Census goes door-to-door if you don’t respond. So, we have the infrastructure to do it [forced COVID vaccinations]. I mean, it’ll cost a ton of money. But I think, at that point, I think there needs to be a registry of people who aren’t vaccinated. Although that’s sounding very [much like Nazi] Germany,” Lee said.

“Nazi Germany…I mean, think about it like the Jewish Star [for unvaccinated Americans],” he said.


----------



## GURPS

*You Need to Hear a Story About Chickens Before Vaccine Mandates Go Any Further*


So when are viruses most likely to mutate? When they encounter a similar immune response in many potential hosts. This situation is created by vaccinating large numbers of people to train their immune systems to work the same way. If the vaccine used is “leaky,” the vaccinated can be infected and transmit the virus. The pressure to bypass the vaccine-induced immunity causes mutations that are transmitted to others. This can happen even when the vaccinated person remains without symptoms.

There are indications that the current COVID-19 vaccines fit this description because the vaccinated can be infected and become symptomatic. Some studies demonstrate that the vaccinated can build viral loads at least as large as the unvaccinated, even if their symptoms are not as severe. High viral loads with mild to moderate symptoms create the perfect evolutionary environment for mutation.
Nextstrain has been monitoring mutations globally. The red line in the graph below shows when the United States had vaccinated approximately 100 million Americans using the two mRNA vaccines primarily. It proceeds through the present when almost 215 million Americans have received vaccines. Vaccination rates in much of Europe rose at rates similar to or faster than the U.S. during that period. Simply ask yourself, if each dot represents a mutation, when did the number for several of the common clades, like Delta, Gamma, and Alpha, explode?









Marek’s disease in chickens was the first time the phenomenon of a leaky vaccine, and its effect on viral mutation, demonstrated that the vaccinated can be dangerous to the unvaccinated. According to the author summary of the 2015 study:



> There is a theoretical expectation that some types of vaccines could prompt the evolution of more virulent (“hotter”) pathogens. This idea follows from the notion that natural selection removes pathogen strains that are so “hot” that they kill their hosts and, therefore, themselves. Vaccines that let the hosts survive but do not prevent the spread of the pathogen relax this selection, allowing the evolution of hotter pathogens to occur. This type of vaccine is often called a leaky vaccine. When vaccines prevent transmission, as is the case for nearly all vaccines used in humans, this type of evolution towards increased virulence is blocked. But when vaccines leak, allowing at least some pathogen transmission, they could create the ecological conditions that would allow hot strains to emerge and persist. This theory proved highly controversial when it was first proposed over a decade ago, but here we report experiments with Marek’s disease virus in poultry that show that modern commercial leaky vaccines can have precisely this effect: they allow the onward transmission of strains otherwise too lethal to persist. Thus, the use of leaky vaccines can facilitate the evolution of pathogen strains that put unvaccinated hosts at greater risk of severe disease. The future challenge is to identify whether there are other types of vaccines used in animals and humans that might also generate these evolutionary risks.



Censored doctors and researchers started warning about the potential for this phenomenon when breakthrough cases in Israel began to rise. Some commenters raised it in the public comment period during the FDA hearing on booster shots. It may be part of the reason the experts did not recommend boosters for everyone. Right now, for all but the most vulnerable, the current vaccines seem to prevent severe illness and death. We also have monoclonal antibodies in our pocket to help those whose symptoms progress.


----------



## GURPS

*North Carolina-based hospital system fires about 175 workers over vaccination mandate*


----------



## GURPS

*YouTube is banning prominent anti-vax activists and blocking all anti-vax content*


YouTube is taking down several video channels associated with high-profile anti-vaccine activists including Joseph Mercola and Robert F. Kennedy Jr., who experts say are partially responsible for helping seed the skepticism that’s contributed to slowing vaccination rates across the country.

As part of a new set of policies aimed at cutting down on anti-vaccine content on the Google-owned site, YouTube will ban any videos that claim that commonly used vaccines approved by health authorities are ineffective or dangerous. The company previously blocked videos that made those claims about coronavirus vaccines, but not ones for other vaccines like those for measles or chickenpox…


----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS

*House Judiciary GOP: Biden ‘Threatening To Terminate’ Major Portion Of Border Patrol Agents If Not Vaccinated*


----------



## GURPS

*Police Should Have To Choose Between Vaccination And Their Pensions, Former Obama Official Says*


A former Obama administration official has said that police officers should lose their pensions if they do not receive the COVID-19 vaccination because unvaccinated people need “something to be taken away from them” if they won’t “adult up.” The separation of Americans into a two-tiered society of “vaccinated” vs. “unvaccinated” is “essentially how our society is being structured,” she said.

The former official also called former President Donald Trump “the leader of a terrorist organization.”


Juliette Kayyem, a former Department of Homeland Security official, explained her controversial views on Wednesday night’s episode of “Don Lemon Tonight.”

“The reason why … people have become more comfortable with [vaccination] mandates is because the unvaccinated listening to this false news basically just needed a push, a nudge, something to be taken away from them, and then they sort of weighed that faulty information against the desire to keep their jobs — or in the case of state police, their desire to keep their pension,” she said.


----------



## Kyle

New York Atheists Claim Religious Exemption From Vaccine After Governor Claims That It’s From God









						New York Atheists Claim Religious Exemption From Vaccine After Governor Claims That It’s From God
					

ALBANY, NY—New York atheists have come out in force against the COVID-19 vaccine after learning that their state’s Governor Kathy Hochul claimed that God made the scientists, doctors, and researchers invent the vaccine. The state’s atheists were further incensed when Hochul displayed a religious...




					babylonbee.com


----------



## GURPS

*L.A. City Council To Vote On New, Massive Vaccine Requirement*

As reported by KCRA, the new rules would massively increase guidelines already put into place by Los Angeles County public health authorities that are scheduled to go into effect next month.

“The new law would cover an assortment of businesses with indoor facilities, including coffee shops, gyms, museums, bowling alleys and spas. Under the proposed rules, customers can offer written exemptions to the rules for stated religious or medical reasons, but businesses must require them to use outdoor facilities if they are available,” the Times noted.

It would also “mandate proof of vaccination or a negative COVID test to enter outdoor events with 5,000 or more attendees,” the outlet added, whereas the county is already mandating similar evidence at events with over 10,000 people next month.


----------



## GURPS

*We Must Insist on Autonomy in the Practice of Medicine Before It's Too Late*


Unfortunately, institutions are preventing doctors across the country and globally from providing treatment before hospitalization for an illness with pretty common symptoms, such as inflammation and viral replication. There are existing medications that improve both. In the United States, doctors are being threatened and intimidated by state medical boards, being overruled by hospital administrators and chain pharmacies, being censored by the media, and being investigated or even disciplined by their universities for recommending early treatment. This unprecedented interference in clinical practice motivated frontline clinicians and researchers worldwide to meet recently in Rome, Italy.

The result is the Rome Declaration, posted on September 23, with 7,200 signatures from doctors and researchers. They are demanding a restoration of the doctor/patient relationship, an end to political intrusion into the practice of medicine, and a restoration of their rights to prescribe treatment under the principle of “First do no harm.” Republican governors should immediately move to restore autonomy in the practice of medicine within their borders. The regulation of licensure and the practice of medicine is primarily a state responsibility, and governors need to act like it.


----------



## Sneakers

Kyle said:


> The current administration is pushing the #### out of this booster ####.
> 
> I must get 3-4 emails, a half-dozen pop-ups a day.


I've been getting 1-2 phone calls a day.  I finally blocked the number.


----------



## OccamsRazor

Protecting the Protected from the Unprotected by giving the Unprotected the same Protection that didn't Protect the Protected.
My head hurts!


----------



## Sneakers

OccamsRazor said:


> Protecting the Protected from the Unprotected by giving the Unprotected the same Protection that didn't Protect the Protected.
> My head hurts!


But perfectly accurate.


----------



## Kyle

Feinstein Unveils Bill to Mandate Coronavirus Vaccine or Testing for Domestic Flights

Covid-1984: Power Grab Intensifies

Sen. Dianne Feinstein (D-CA) on Wednesday proposed legislation which would require proof of a coronavirus vaccination or a negative coronavirus test in order to fly domestically ahead of the holiday season.

“We know that air travel during the 2020 holiday season contributed to last winter’s devastating COVID-19 surge. We simply cannot allow that to happen again,” Feinstein, 88, said in a statement.

Ensuring that air travelers protect themselves and their destination communities from this disease is critical to prevent the next surge, particularly if we confront new, more virulent variants of COVID-19. This bill complements similar travel requirements already in place for all air passengers – including Americans – who fly to the United States from foreign countries. This includes flights from foreign countries with lower COVID-19 rates than many U.S. states.










						Dianne Feinstein Bill Would Mandate Coronavirus Vaccine or Test for Domestic Flights
					

Dianne Feinstein proposes law which would require proof of a coronavirus vaccination or negative test in order to fly domestically.




					www.breitbart.com


----------



## Sneakers

Kyle said:


> Sen. Dianne Feinstein (D-CA) on Wednesday proposed legislation which would require proof of a coronavirus vaccination or a negative coronavirus test in order to fly domestically ahead of the holiday season.


Bet there's a rider in there about private charters?  So she personally isn't affected by her own bill?


----------



## Kyle

Sneakers said:


> Bet there's a rider in there about private charters?  *So she personally isn't affected by her own bill?*


Please tell me you arent' surprised by that.


----------



## Sneakers

Kyle said:


> Please tell me you arent' surprised by that.


Not at all.  Pelosi probably demanded it.


----------



## wharf rat




----------



## Hijinx

When Gurps goes nutso and fills the pages with long posts, does anyone besides myself just skip them?


----------



## GURPS

What long posts ......


----------



## Grumpy

GURPS said:


> What long posts ......


Life and times of a news aggregator, oh the pain of being so misunderstood.


----------



## GURPS

Grumpy said:


> Life and times of a news aggregator, oh the pain of being so misunderstood.




But, But, But ..... I'm a Voldka Fueled Russian Bot I Have No Feelings


----------



## Sneakers

GURPS said:


> But, But, But ..... I'm a Voldka Fueled Russian Bot I Have No Feelings


THERE it is..... Finally!!!!


----------



## GURPS

*Soldiers File Lawsuit Over Military Vaccine Mandate Seeking Exemption For ‘Natural Immunity’*


“Service members that have natural immunity, developed from surviving the virus, should be granted a medical exception from compulsory vaccination because the DoD instruction policy reflects the well-established understanding that prior infection provides the immune system’s best possible response to the virus,” the lawsuit states.

The pair filed a request for an injunction to block the vaccine mandate last week as the Pentagon moves forward with vaccinating all unvaccinated service members.

“These are the healthiest people on the planet in their age group … so why are we rushing? What is the compelling reason forcing the military to say, ‘You must take this vaccine, regardless of what the law says?’” the servicemen’s attorney Todd Callender said.


----------



## Kyle

CDC Reminds People To Listen To All Medical Professionals Except For Those Who Refused The Vaccine

WASHINGTON, D.C.—The CDC today issued a reminder for Americans to trust healthcare professionals when learning about the vaccine—except if said doctor disagrees with the government, in which case he should be ignored and fired.

"When we are trying to understand all the pros and cons of a brand new vaccine, the one absolute must is total groupthink," said CDC Director Rachel Walensky. "We cannot allow any sort of healthy dissension, especially from highly trained healthcare providers, to help guide us."

The administration has promised to make it easy to recognize unvaccinated medical professionals by ensuring they are unemployed. If one of these out-of-work doctors attempts to talk about the vaccine, the CDC has recommended citizens place their fingers in their ears and begin singing 'Baby Shark'.









						CDC Reminds People To Listen To All Medical Professionals Except For The Tens Of Thousands Who Refused The Vaccine
					

WASHINGTON, D.C.—The CDC today issued a reminder for Americans to trust healthcare professionals when learning about the vaccine—except if said doctor disagrees with the government, in which case he should be ignored and fired.




					babylonbee.com


----------



## GURPS

*Louisiana Health System To Roll Out Health Insurance Fee For Unvaccinated Spouses Of Workers*



As reported by NOLA.com, “Ochsner, the state’s largest health system, will now add a health insurance surcharge of $100 per pay period for employees with unvaccinated domestic partners or spouses who are covered under the system’s benefits plan, according to a letter Ochsner leaders sent to employees.”

The fee is called the “spousal COVID vaccine fee” and will start next year. It reportedly has the potential to take out up to $2,400 per year from a worker’s bi-weekly payment.

“According to the letter, the fee is only for domestic partners or spouses, not other dependents, such as children, who are covered by the employee’s health insurance and are eligible for vaccination,” the outlet added.



Does this survive a Equal Protection Clause Challenge ?


----------



## Hijinx

Just another Insurance Company Rip-off.


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## GURPS

*Federal Workers, U.S. Service Members Sue Biden Admin Over Vaccine Mandates*


“Americans have remained idle for far too long as our nation’s elected officials continue to satisfy their voracious appetites for power,” says the lawsuit, filed by a group of plaintiffs including four Air Force officers and a Secret Service agent, according to The Washington Post.

Ten plaintiffs filed a suit in the U.S. District Court in Washington on September 23, seeking for the judge to place an injunction on President Joe Biden’s vaccine mandates that cover all federal workers and contractors, as well as all members of the U.S. military.

The lawsuit argues that the mandates violate religious freedom protections in the First Amendment. Both orders grant exemptions for religious and medical reasons if one can qualify, according to the Post.


----------



## Kyle

Federal workers might stand a chance, but I don’t believe the military objection will go anywhere.


----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS

*CDC Director: Vaccines No Longer Prevent You From Spreading COVID*


Fully vaccinated people who get a COVID-19 "breakthrough" infection can spread the virus to others even if they are not symptomatic, Centers for Disease Control Director Rochelle Walensky told CNN on Thursday.

She warned that an autumn/winter surge in the COVID "Delta" variant could again see hundreds of thousands of cases per day.

"Our vaccines are working exceptionally well," she said. "They continue to work well with delta with regard to severe illness and death, but what they can't do anymore is prevent transmission."


----------



## Sneakers

GURPS said:


> can't do anymore


Did they ever?


----------



## GURPS

*CDC Director: Vaccines Can’t ‘Prevent Transmission’ with Delta, Get Vaccinated ‘to Protect You from Transmission to Others’*


----------



## CRHS89

This just proves that they don't know what they don't know about these vaccines. But we are supposed to trust them when they say they are safe.


----------



## Kyle

‘Trust Us To Make Health Decisions For You,’ Says Government Health Agency That Can't Define What A Woman Is

“Trust the Science,” said CDC Director Rochelle Walensky while dabbing beads of sweat from her forehead and looking over her shoulder at the pink-haired consultant holding a rainbow-colored binder labeled “Genders” in one hand and a taser in the other.

“When it comes to COVID-19, Far few wom—err—far few walking cell clump incubators have been vaccinated against the virus. We urge all impregnated cell division catalyzing stations to reduce their 100% risk of death by receiving the vaccine which has been proven to be 110% safe for all complex cellular growth transportation organisms.”









						‘Trust Us To Make Health Decisions For You,’ Says Government Health Agency That Can't Define What A Woman Is
					

ATLANTA, GA—The Director of the Centers for Disease Control & Prevention issued a statement Friday reminding US citizens to trust the CDC to make important health decisions for them despite the agency’s glaring inability to use a single word that has defined 50% of the world’s population for...




					babylonbee.com


----------



## GURPS

*How Louisiana’s Largest Hospital System Is Punishing Staff For Their Unvaccinated Spouses*


"The reality is the cost of treating COVID-19, particularly for patients requiring intensive inpatient care, is expensive, and we spent more than $9 million on COVID care for those who are covered on our health plans over the last year," CEO Warner Thomas told NOLA.

"This is not a mandate as non-employed spouses and domestic partners can choose to select a health plan outside of Ochsner Health offerings," he added.

For now, the fine will only apply to spouses, not children, under employees’ plans.

In a notice about the new policy, the benefits team said the fee "aims to protect our entire Ochsner team, which includes employees, their families and the communities we serve."


----------



## LightRoasted

If I may ...

*BBC air News Report conditioning the public into believing it’s normal for teens to drop dead due to “undiagnosed heart conditions”*










						BBC air News Report conditioning the public into believing it's normal for teens to drop dead due to "undiagnosed heart conditions"
					

The BBC aired a news report on October 2nd 2021 which attempted to normalise teens and young adults suddenly dropping dead due to "undiagnosed heart conditions"




					theexpose.uk
				




"DIRECTLY FROM THE HPHC REPORT TO THE CDC
“_Adverse events from drugs and vaccines are common, but underreported. Although 25% of ambulatory patients experience an adverse drug event, less than 0.3% of all adverse drug events and 1-13% of serious events are reported to the Food and Drug Administration (FDA). Likewise, _*fewer than 1% of vaccine adverse events are reported.*_ Low reporting rates preclude or slow the identification of “problem” drugs and vaccines that endanger public health. New surveillance methods for drug and vaccine adverse effects are needed._”"
https://digital.ahrq.gov/sites/defa...ion/r18hs017045-lazarus-final-report-2011.pdf


----------



## GURPS

*Slate argues that the secret to getting people vaccinated is simple: ‘Just make them do it’*






Jordan Weismann applauds New York City Mayor Bill de Blasio for his mandate that educators be vaccinated or lose their jobs:



> Last week, the deadline finally arrived for New York City public school employees to get vaccinated against COVID-19 or be placed on unpaid leave. The city’s mandate was far stricter than those being imposed in some other cities and states, as it did not give employees the option to be tested weekly in lieu of a shot. NYC’s educators simply have to get vaxxed if they want to keep collecting their salaries.


----------



## GURPS

*High school student records his teacher saying the unvaccinated are ‘selfish’ and ‘are killing people’*





Here’s Seattle’s Jason Rantz:



> A student recorded a Pierce County teacher bullying him and his classmates into getting the COVID vaccine. The teacher blamed her unvaccinated students for “killing people” by being unvaccinated.
> Tanner is a 10th-grader at Puyallup High School. He says his biology teacher became upset that some students were improperly wearing their masks. It set her off on a rant against her unvaccinated students. She called unvaccinated students “selfish” and said they weren’t welcome at school. She accused her unvaccinated students of killing people by spreading variants of the virus, warning them that they could “literally kill everyone on the planet.”
> …
> Tanner says his teacher’s COVID vaccine harassment was triggered when she saw some students with masks that dropped below their noses. When she asked them to wear it correctly, he said they did. But then the teacher started to lecture her students about vaccines.


----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS

*Mechanistic Evidence of Vaccine-Induced Mortality*



 



Oh No SCIENCE


----------



## GURPS

*Vaccine Effectiveness Hits as Low as Minus-66% in the Over-40s, New PHE Data Shows*


Unvaccinated here means actually unvaccinated, not partially vaccinated or post-jab. Hospitalisation means “cases presenting to emergency care (within 28 days of a positive specimen) resulting in an overnight inpatient admission”.







As England’s drawn-out Delta outbreak drags on, the infection rates in the vaccinated continue to outpace those in the unvaccinated, reducing (unadjusted) vaccine effectiveness further. For the 60s age group, infection rates are 63% higher in the vaccinated than in the unvaccinated, up from 53% last week, giving an (unadjusted) vaccine effectiveness of minus-63%. But that has been topped this week by the 40s age group, the vaccinated among whom now have an infection rate no less than 66% higher than the unvaccinated, up from 46% in last week’s report and 27% in the report for the month ending September 5th. Vaccine effectiveness has been heading downward in the 30s age group as well, now just 8%, though interestingly it has actually been increasing in the under-18s. On this data, vaccine protection against serious illness and death appears to be holding up. I have included the two previous tables below for comparison.













With infection rates now, on this data, much higher in the vaccinated than the unvaccinated, what remaining justification can there be for vaccine passports, vaccine mandates, and any other policy based on the assumption that vaccines protect other people? When will the Government face up to the reality that vaccines provide poor protection against infection, poor protection against transmission, and thus poor protection of others, and so there is no justification for continuing to build up the infrastructure of a two-tier, discriminatory state?


----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS

*US State With Highest Vaccination Rate Hit by Virus Surge*


The number of cases in Vermont is at a record level, hospitalizations are close to the records made last winter, and the state recorded the deadliest day and the second deadliest month of the pandemic in September.

“I think it’s clearly frustrating for all of us,” said Michael Pieciak, commissioner of the Vermont Department of Financial Regulation who monitors CCP virus statistics for the state.

More than 69 percent of Vermont’s population has been fully vaccinated against COVID-19 as of Sept. 24, according to the CDC, far above the national rate of 56 percent.

The state recorded the highest rate of hospitalizations per 100,000 residents on Sept. 30, breaching a record set on Jan. 31, 2020. Eight people reportedly died of the CCP virus in Vermont on Sept. 13, the highest total recorded in the state so far.


----------



## GURPS

*Vaccine Mandates From Private Employers Are Destroying American Livelihoods* 


A growing number of Americans are facing the imminent loss of their livelihoods, economic uncertainty, and in some cases financial ruin, not because of mass layoffs prompted by economic recession or the collapse of their industries, but simply because they refuse to get a COVID-19 shot.

These workers occupy every corner of the American economy, from health care to entertainment, law enforcement to IT, food service to academia. What unites them is the firm belief that they should not be forced to get a COVID-19 vaccine, whether by the government or their employer, under the threat of losing their job.

As vaccine mandate deadlines loom, this threat is becoming a reality.


----------



## TPD

This is interesting  



> The alarming findings show that the vast majority of covid hospitalizations are occurring among fully-vaccinated individuals and that outcomes among the fully vaccinated are growing worse with each passing week. This appears to fit the pattern of so-called Antibody Dependent Enhancement, where the treatment intervention (mRNA vaccines) is worsening health outcomes and leading to excess hospitalizations and deaths.
> These data, presented here, shatter the official Biden / Fauci narrative that falsely claims America is experiencing, “a pandemic of the unvaccinated.” The data show that the pandemic actually appears to be _accelerated_ by covid-19 vaccines, while unvaccinated individuals are having far better outcomes than the vaccinated.


https://www.cracknewz.com/2021/10/breaking-ai-powered-dod-data-analysis.html

Check the latest SMC hospitalization data - 1/3 are fully vaccinated!!

https://insight.livestories.com/s/v2/st-mary-s-covid-outcomes/29efd09c-8a4f-4466-be80-4ee5c6234d07


----------



## Sneakers

> This appears to fit the pattern of so-called Antibody Dependent Enhancement, where the treatment intervention (mRNA vaccines) is worsening health outcomes and leading to excess hospitalizations and deaths.



This should be all that is necessary to stop any further injections.  Screw the boosters.  I'd say I'd take my chances with natural immunity, but already had the shots.


----------



## GURPS

TPD said:


> Check the latest SMC hospitalization data - 1/3 are fully vaccinated!!




The CDC stopped tracking Vaxxed people getting the coof because they lacked resources, back in May ?


----------



## GURPS




----------



## LightRoasted

If I may ...

The real politics of COVID. Watch the short video included.






						BOMBSHELL: Video Emerges Where Fauci and Others Planned for a “Universal mRNA Flu Vaccine” Which Became the “COVID-19 mRNA Vaccine” Because People were not Afraid Enough of the Flu Virus - Vaccine Impact
					

Last night Alex Jones of Infowars.com did a special broadcast regarding an October, 2019 video that they had just become aware of that was a panel discussion hosted by the Milken Institute discussing the need for a Universal Flu Vaccine. The video clip that they played of this event was a 1...




					vaccineimpact.com


----------



## Sneakers

> In short, this panel discussion focused on what they perceived as the need for a universal flu vaccine, but they admitted that the old way of producing vaccines was not sufficient for their purposes, and that they needed some kind of global event where many people were dying to be able to roll out a new mRNA vaccine to be tested on the public.
> 
> 
> They all agreed that the annual flu virus was not scary enough to create an event that would convince people to get a universal vaccine.
> 
> 
> And as we now know today, about 2 years after this event, that “terrifying virus” that was introduced was the COVID-19 Sars virus.
> 
> 
> And so now we know why the flu just “disappeared” in the 2020-21 flu season. It was simply replaced by COVID-19, in a worldwide cleverly planned “pandemic” to roll out the world’s first universal mRNA vaccines.



  If this is true, Fauci should be tried and convicted of murder on 500,000 counts.


----------



## Grumpy

Interesting


----------



## GURPS

*Los Angeles City Council Approves Vax Mandate To Enter Indoor Restaurants, Gyms, And Other Businesses*


According to the outlet, “The L.A. rules allow customers to submit written exemptions for religious or medical reasons, but businesses must require those customers to use outdoor facilities, or to show evidence of a recent negative COVID-19 test if no outdoor facilities are available. Customers who have no proof of vaccination, exemption or negative test can still enter briefly to use the restroom or pick up a takeout order, according to the ordinance.”

The ordinance states: “A Covered Location shall require Proof of Vaccination upon the Patron’s first in-person interaction with staff. A Covered Location is required to cross-check Proof of Vaccination for each Patron who appears to be 18 years of age or older against Photo Identification.”

“We’ve spent too much time placing restrictions on people who did their part by getting vaccinated and wearing their masks,” said L.A. City Council President Nury Martinez, a Democrat, in a recent statement. “We need to both limit the transmission of the virus as well as make it inconvenient for those who are unvaccinated to access indoor venues and put lives at jeopardy. The stakes are too high.”

[clip]

Councilman Krekorian said last week, “Nothing in this ordinance requires you to go and get vaccinated at all,” per The Times.

“You have rights. You have liberties,” he said. “But with those rights and liberties come obligations to protect fellow members of your society as well.”



What exactly are you protecting people from


----------



## GURPS

*How and Why Covid Deaths Are Being Amplified While Vaccine Deaths Are Being Suppressed*

*CDC Isn’t Tracking Most Cases Among the Vaccinated*

Media reports keep referring to the pandemic as a crisis of the unvaccinated, which is simply inaccurate, since COVID-19 continues to affect and spread among those who have been vaccinated. The CDC’s Morbidity and Mortality Weekly Report (MMWR) posted online July 30, 2021, details an outbreak of COVID-19 that occurred in Barnstable County, Massachusetts — 74% of the cases occurred in fully vaccinated people.19

So-called “breakthrough infections,” which used to be known as vaccine failures, were reported by the CDC far earlier, though, including in their May 28 MMWR, which documented 10,262 breakthrough infections reported January 1, 2021, to April 23, 2021, across 46 states.20

This, they believed, was “likely a substantial undercount,” but rather than continuing to assess the situation, they stopped monitoring most COVID-19 infections among vaccinated people:21

_“Beginning May 1, 2021, CDC transitioned from monitoring all reported COVID-19 vaccine breakthrough infections to investigating only those among patients who are hospitalized or die, thereby focusing on the cases of highest clinical and public health significance.”_

ProPublica detailed the case of Meggan Ingram, a 37-year-old who is fully vaccinated but tested positive for COVID-19. She became sick enough to require oxygen and intravenous steroids in a hospital for three hours, but wasn’t admitted. Her case won’t be counted among the official count, and neither will the seven other people in her household who also tested positive — five of them fully vaccinated.22

The end result is that there’s no way to know how many people have been infected, including among the vaccinated, and how the virus is spreading. As Dr. Randall Olsen, medical director of molecular diagnostics at Houston Methodist Hospital in Texas, told ProPublica, “They are missing a large portion of the infected. If you’re limiting yourself to a small subpopulation with only hospitalizations and deaths, you risk a biased viewpoint.”23


----------



## GURPS

*Joe Biden’s Vaccine Mandate Doesn’t Exist. It’s Just A Press Release* 



Yes, we’ve heard all about Joe Biden’s alleged vaccine mandate for private companies employing 100 or more people. It was all over the news even before he announced it on September 9. His announcement has jeopardized the employment of millions of Americans and increased worker shortages in critical domains such as health care.

There’s only one problem. It’s all a mirage. Biden’s so-called vaccine mandate doesn’t exist — at least, not yet. So far, all we have is his press conference and other such made-for-media huff-puffing. No such rule even claiming to be legally binding has been issued yet.

That’s why nearly two dozen Republican attorneys general who have publicly voiced their opposition to the clearly unconstitutional and illegal mandate haven’t yet filed suit against it, the Office of the Indiana Attorney General confirmed for me. There _is_ no mandate to haul into court. And that may be part of the plan.

According to several sources, so far it appears no such mandate has been sent to the White House’s Office of Information and Regulatory Affairs yet for approval. The White House, the Occupational Safety and Health Administration (OSHA), and the Department of Labor haven’t released any official guidance for the alleged mandate. There is no executive order. There’s nothing but press statements.


----------



## herb749

GURPS said:


> *Los Angeles City Council Approves Vax Mandate To Enter Indoor Restaurants, Gyms, And Other Businesses*
> 
> 
> According to the outlet, “The L.A. rules allow customers to submit written exemptions for religious or medical reasons, but businesses must require those customers to use outdoor facilities, or to show evidence of a recent negative COVID-19 test if no outdoor facilities are available. Customers who have no proof of vaccination, exemption or negative test can still enter briefly to use the restroom or pick up a takeout order, according to the ordinance.”
> 
> The ordinance states: “A Covered Location shall require Proof of Vaccination upon the Patron’s first in-person interaction with staff. A Covered Location is required to cross-check Proof of Vaccination for each Patron who appears to be 18 years of age or older against Photo Identification.”
> 
> “We’ve spent too much time placing restrictions on people who did their part by getting vaccinated and wearing their masks,” said L.A. City Council President Nury Martinez, a Democrat, in a recent statement. “We need to both limit the transmission of the virus as well as make it inconvenient for those who are unvaccinated to access indoor venues and put lives at jeopardy. The stakes are too high.”
> 
> [clip]
> 
> Councilman Krekorian said last week, “Nothing in this ordinance requires you to go and get vaccinated at all,” per The Times.
> 
> “You have rights. You have liberties,” he said. “But with those rights and liberties come obligations to protect fellow members of your society as well.”
> 
> 
> 
> What exactly are you protecting people from




Can they do something about the backup at the port .?


----------



## herb749

GURPS said:


> *Joe Biden’s Vaccine Mandate Doesn’t Exist. It’s Just A Press Release*
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, we’ve heard all about Joe Biden’s alleged vaccine mandate for private companies employing 100 or more people. It was all over the news even before he announced it on September 9. His announcement has jeopardized the employment of millions of Americans and increased worker shortages in critical domains such as health care.
> 
> There’s only one problem. It’s all a mirage. Biden’s so-called vaccine mandate doesn’t exist — at least, not yet. So far, all we have is his press conference and other such made-for-media huff-puffing. No such rule even claiming to be legally binding has been issued yet.
> 
> That’s why nearly two dozen Republican attorneys general who have publicly voiced their opposition to the clearly unconstitutional and illegal mandate haven’t yet filed suit against it, the Office of the Indiana Attorney General confirmed for me. There _is_ no mandate to haul into court. And that may be part of the plan.
> 
> According to several sources, so far it appears no such mandate has been sent to the White House’s Office of Information and Regulatory Affairs yet for approval. The White House, the Occupational Safety and Health Administration (OSHA), and the Department of Labor haven’t released any official guidance for the alleged mandate. There is no executive order. There’s nothing but press statements.



Has he gone through with the federal worker one yet .? He knows that one will cost the democrats.


----------



## Grumpy

Any guesses as to when this becomes mandatory?


----------



## Kyle

Tardhunter approves.


----------



## LightRoasted

If I may ...

Shouldn't it be COVID 21 by now? Asking for a friend.


----------



## GURPS

*15-year-old California boy dies 2 days after second dose of COVID-19 vaccine*


The boy, who was otherwise healthy, was found unresponsive in his bedroom when his mother checked on him after he failed to wake up at the expected time. According to a Death Investigation Synopsis Report from the Sonoma County Sheriff’s Office, he was pronounced dead at the scene and registered for a post-mortem examination from a forensic pathologist.

The report may not have outright stated the vaccine caused his death, but it was strongly implied. It said: “After extensive research, additional testing, and collaboration with numerous other entities, the cause of death was determined to be: “STRESS CARDIOMYOPATHY WITH PERIVASCULAR CORONARY ARTERY INFLAMMATION (hours to day), due to, UNKNOWN ETIOLOGY IN SETTING OF RECENT PFIZER-BIONTECH COVID-19 VACCINATION (days).” The report added that no other significant conditions contributed to his death.

The report went on to say: “Since the etiology of the stress cardiomyopathy with perivascular coronary artery inflammation was unknown but was in the setting of a recent Pfizer-Biontech Covid-19 vaccination, I mannered this death as “UNDETERMINED”, which was consistent with the circumstances and cause.”


----------



## GURPS

*Veteran TV reporter fired for refusing COVID vaccine*


Linda Simmons, who worked for 14 years at KY3 based in Springfield, wrote on Facebook that she requested a religious exemption to the vaccine mandate instituted by her station’s parent company — but it was denied.

“I value the freedom we all have to make our own informed decisions,” Simmons wrote in the Friday social media post.

“I’ve made a big decision and decided not to allow the company that owns KY3, Gray Television, to control my personal health choices. I did not comply with their vaccine mandate after my exemption request was denied,” her post continued.

Simmons was one of three station employees who were caned for not complying with the corporate mandate, according to The Kansas City Star.


----------



## GURPS

*ARE THE VACCINES FAILING?*



Despite all of the hoopla, it is pretty obvious that the vaccines are not working as well as had been hoped. Originally, it was understood that being vaccinated would prevent you from getting covid. When covid cases and deaths continued to rise after vaccines became available, we were told that it was an “epidemic of the unvaccinated.” But the goalposts have moved; now the claim is that you may still catch the disease, but you probably won’t get as severe a case.

These numbers are from Minnesota, but I assume they are typical of what we are seeing around the country:





If 34% of covid deaths are among the vaccinated–a percentage that, so far, continues to rise–it would seem that the vaccines have been vastly oversold, and efforts to force people to get them cannot be justified.

There may be an important qualification to that conclusion, however: it depends on how meaningful the concept of a “covid death” is. As has been true throughout the epidemic, those who contract covid and later die are overwhelmingly old and sick. Kevin Roche provides this updated chart showing cases, deaths and case fatality rates, again for Minnesota:







This is the breakdown, sorted into three age categories:








Kevin writes:



> Look especially at the relative risk of dying if you are infected and you are 29 and under versus 85 and older. At 29 and under you have a 3100 times less risk of dying. If you are 39 and under, you have an 1100 times less risk of dying. Those are staggering differences in risk, and they are almost certainly understated, as many infections in the younger groups go undetected. Now ask yourself how the response to the epidemic made any sense at all. It couldn’t have been stupider.


----------



## Hijinx

St. Mary's hospital is filled up.


----------



## stgislander

Hijinx said:


> St. Mary's hospital is filled up.


That can't be.  Didn't we just learn the county positivity rate is down to 3.8 something%?


----------



## my-thyme

Yeah, but they ship patients in from outside of St Mary's.


----------



## GURPS

*A Vaccine Mandate Reaches the Epitome of Nonessential Services*


As you’re surely aware, COVID-19 vaccination mandates are on the rise.

In the end, how far a reach will they have found?

Perhaps the recent case of a conflicted 21-year-old offers a clue.

But firstly, you’re no doubt aware of New York’s recent move where Pfizer, Moderna, and Johnson & Johnson’s COVID concoctions are concerned.

As covered by my colleague Nick Arama, newly-christened Gov. Kathy Hochul announced that heathcare workers who forego the vaccine will be fired.

From September 27th’s article:



> Hochul said that she would invoke a state of emergency to be able to call in the National Guard to replace the fired workers which might run into the thousands.
> Today, she made good on that threat. “We’ll be nation-leading,” she called it. That’s one word for it. I can think of a lot of other terms to call it but my mother didn’t like me to use those words when I was growing up.


----------



## GURPS

*Miss World Netherlands quits pageant final to avoid getting COVID vaccine*




Miss World Netherlands has pulled out of the beauty pageant final in December to avoid having to get a COVID-19 vaccine.

Dilay Willemstein, 21, made the surprise announcement Tuesday in an Instagram post saying she would “no longer represent the Netherlands … on the big Miss World stage.”

“This is partly due to the vaccination obligation,” she admitted, saying, “Personally I am not ready for this yet.”

“After I was crowned, we were told that if you want to go to Miss World you must be vaccinated,” she further explained to Dutch newspaper Algemeen Dagblad (AD) of the Puerto Rico final scheduled for Dec. 16.

“So I thought about it carefully and considered taking the jab, but at a certain point I thought: I’m not ready for this at all. I don’t feel good about it,” she told the paper.



The Netherlands tossed in the rubbish bin any and all Covaid related Vaccine / Mask / Lock down Requirements 2 months ago


----------



## Hijinx

My advice is don't get sick and need to go to the ER, You may grow a beard waiting to be seen.


----------



## Hijinx

GURPS said:


> *Miss World Netherlands quits pageant final to avoid getting COVID vaccine*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miss World Netherlands has pulled out of the beauty pageant final in December to avoid having to get a COVID-19 vaccine.
> 
> Dilay Willemstein, 21, made the surprise announcement Tuesday in an Instagram post saying she would “no longer represent the Netherlands … on the big Miss World stage.”
> 
> “This is partly due to the vaccination obligation,” she admitted, saying, “Personally I am not ready for this yet.”
> 
> “After I was crowned, we were told that if you want to go to Miss World you must be vaccinated,” she further explained to Dutch newspaper Algemeen Dagblad (AD) of the Puerto Rico final scheduled for Dec. 16.
> 
> “So I thought about it carefully and considered taking the jab, but at a certain point I thought: I’m not ready for this at all. I don’t feel good about it,” she told the paper.
> 
> 
> 
> The Netherlands tossed in the rubbish bin any and all Covaid related Vaccine / Mask / Lock down Requirements 2 months ago




Not that pretty, she wouldn't have won anyway.


----------



## GURPS

*Several Nordic Countries Pause Moderna Vaccine In Young People Over Link To Heart Inflammation*


Sweden’s health ministry announced on Wednesday that it was pausing injections of Moderna’s vaccine for those aged 30 and younger. Denmark announced a similar pause for those aged 18 and younger, according to Bloomberg.

Finland followed suit on Thursday. Finnish health official Mika Salminen said the government was pausing injections of Moderna’s vaccine into males aged 30 and under. All three countries cited evidence that Moderna’s vaccine may be a source of myocarditis, or heart inflammation, in young people.

“A Nordic study involving Finland, Sweden, Norway and Denmark found that men under the age of 30 who received Moderna Spikevax had a slightly higher risk than others of developing myocarditis,” Salminen said, according to Reuters.


----------



## GURPS

*The COVID Purge Begins: UCLA Med Center Doctor Escorted Out by Security for Refusing Shot*

It’s unclear what Dr. Rake is now. Is he fired? On unpaid leave? What’s clear is that the anesthesiologist can’t go to work. All because he refused a forced medical procedure — a shot  — that he didn’t want, didn’t think was right, and didn’t believe he needed. The mandate was imposed on him by bureaucrats who know less about medicine than he does.

He was “escorted” from the hospital by three security guards, one of whom warned him, “don’t come near me,” as Rake recorded his own ouster.

Rake may be starting a new, unwanted career as the face of anti-COVID-mandate Americans – perhaps millions of them – who will lose or already have lost their jobs, careers, and livelihoods because of Joe Biden’s and Democrat governors’ orders to get shot up or lose everything.

Dr. Rake said he knew the cost and was willing to pay it – for freedom.


----------



## Kyle




----------



## GURPS

*GoFundMe takes down $180,000 fundraiser for anti-mandate lawsuit*


"When our team initially reviewed the fundraiser, it was within our terms of service as the funds were for legal fees to fight vaccine mandates," Heidi Hagberg, a spokesperson for GoFundMe, said in a statement to Insider. "The fundraiser has since been updated to include misinformation which violates our terms of service."

The subsequent review was conducted after Insider pointed out statements on the campaign page that challenged not just mandates but the safety of the vaccines themselves. However, because the campaign was "within our terms at the time of withdrawal," Hagberg said, Bridges will be able to keep the money.

Originally, Bridges' campaign — which received an anonymous donation of $50,000 — had portrayed opposition to the vaccine mandate as related to concerns that it had not been "fully FDA approved."

In August, however, the US Food and Drug Administration granted that full approval to the vaccine from Pfizer-BioNTech, which had to that point been provided an emergency-use authorization based on data from clinical trials.

The full approval did not change Bridges' mind. A September update to her fundraiser was defiant: "No one should ever be forced to inject something into their body that is not safe against their will."


----------



## GURPS

*LA County Sheriff Alex Villanueva says he won't enforce vaccine mandate at his agency*


Villanueva, a Democrat, told guest host Raymond Arroyo on "The Ingraham Angle" on Friday that hundreds of sheriff’s employees have said they would be willing to lose their jobs rather than get the vaccine – and Los Angeles has too many crises like the surging homeless population for it to lose any more deputies.

He said the sheriff’s department was targeted politically with a hiring freeze after already being down by more than 1,000 employees. 

"This is so politicized, I cannot in good conscience impose a mandate like that," he said. 

He called the mandate "poorly thought out, poorly executed."

"I’m not going to be part of that," he told Arroyo. 

He added that he is vaccinated and is encouraging sheriff’s employees to get theirs but he doesn’t want to impose it. The sheriff’s department employs around 18,000 workers. 

The mandate was issued by executive order in August.


----------



## GURPS

*Sweden suspends Moderna vaccine for those 30 and under*


The reason for the pausing is “signals of an increased risk of side effects such as inflammation of the heart muscle or the pericardium” — the double-walled sac containing the heart and the roots of the main vessels, Sweden’s Public Health Agency said in a statement. “The risk of being affected is very small.”

Anders Tegnell, Sweden’s chief epidemiologist, said they “follow the situation closely and act quickly to ensure that vaccinations against COVID-19 are always as safe as possible and at the same time provide effective protection” against the disease.

In July, the European Medicines Agency recommended authorizing Moderna’s COVID-19 vaccine for children ages 12 to 17, the first time the shot has been authorized for people under 18.


----------



## GURPS

*Vermont Boasts Highest Rates of Injection and Infection*


Vermont’s RINO Governor has been hailed as having “saved” the state from the scourge of COVID by “leading the nation” in high vaccination rates, but now the boondoggle of bunk COVID science is home to roost in the Green Mountains -- the state has the highest rate of infection nationally. The layers of COVID fog are starting to clear, as reality eclipses the fantastic lies of the government and medical establishment.

Initially, Americans were told that natural immunity from COVID-19 was “unlikely” for those already infected. Now, it turns out it is the vaccines that wane -- 76% of Vermont COVID-19 fatalities from breakthrough infections are “among the first vaccinated.” It appears the shots don’t last: “[a]ntibody levels generated by two shots of the Pfizer-BioNTech vaccine can undergo up to a 10-fold decrease seven months following the second vaccination, research suggests.” But meanwhile, “[t]he immune systems of the vast majority of people who have been infected with the CCP virus will continue to carry antibodies against the virus for at least 12 months, according to a peer-reviewed study accepted by the European Journal of Immunology on Sept. 24.”

Dr. Joseph Mercola and Ronnie Cummins published a remarkable book warning Americans about various COVID lies, titled _The Truth About COVID-19_. Many months before the current “epidemic of the vaccinated,” this book explained that the touted effectiveness of these vaccines was a sham:


> *Vaccine Effectiveness Vastly Overstated. *In early November 2020 Pfizer sent the stock market soaring when it announced that analysis of clinical trial data showed the efficacy of its vaccine was more than 90 percent. Soon after, an efficacy rate of 95% was announced. Moderna boasted similar success with a 94.5 percent efficacy rating in its clinical trials. However, the definition of _efficacy_ is not being discussed. (p.129)


----------



## GURPS

*Report, 100 to 200 Congressional Reps and Staff Were Treated with Ivermectin Protocol From Front Line COVID Critical Care Doctors*

*This is beyond disturbing.*  According to Dr Pierre Kory, MD, MPA, and verified by the Front Line COVID-19 Critical Care Alliance (FLCCC), 100 to 200 congressional reps and/or staff and families who contracted COVID-19 were treated with the Front Line Ivermectin protocol. [LINK and LINK]

This successful treatment is happening at the same time many congressional representatives are playing politics in favor of the vaccine; downplaying the effective anti-viral treatment and therapeutic approach with Ivermectin; and taking action to block regular American citizens from seeking similar treatment with Ivermectin.

Congress can seek treatment with a medication they simultaneously deny to others?  This is well beyond a “scandal”, and needs to be investigated quickly.

Additionally, as Merck has announced a new and similar anti-viral drug called Molnupiravir, two trial studies in India have requested to exit the trials.  Apparently the issue surrounds the new drug providing no benefit once a patient is moderately ill and hospitalized (READ MORE, Reuters Link).


----------



## Hijinx

GURPS said:


> *Report, 100 to 200 Congressional Reps and Staff Were Treated with Ivermectin Protocol From Front Line COVID Critical Care Doctors*
> 
> *This is beyond disturbing.*  According to Dr Pierre Kory, MD, MPA, and verified by the Front Line COVID-19 Critical Care Alliance (FLCCC), 100 to 200 congressional reps and/or staff and families who contracted COVID-19 were treated with the Front Line Ivermectin protocol. [LINK and LINK]
> 
> This successful treatment is happening at the same time many congressional representatives are playing politics in favor of the vaccine; downplaying the effective anti-viral treatment and therapeutic approach with Ivermectin; and taking action to block regular American citizens from seeking similar treatment with Ivermectin.
> 
> Congress can seek treatment with a medication they simultaneously deny to others?  This is well beyond a “scandal”, and needs to be investigated quickly.
> 
> Additionally, as Merck has announced a new and similar anti-viral drug called Molnupiravir, two trial studies in India have requested to exit the trials.  Apparently the issue surrounds the new drug providing no benefit once a patient is moderately ill and hospitalized (READ MORE, Reuters Link).




Wow Ivermectin for me , but not for thee.
How powerful the Big Pharma are.
Refusing a drug to patients because it is cheap and it works.


----------



## stgislander

GURPS said:


> *Report, 100 to 200 Congressional Reps and Staff Were Treated with Ivermectin Protocol From Front Line COVID Critical Care Doctors*
> 
> *This is beyond disturbing.*  According to Dr Pierre Kory, MD, MPA, and verified by the Front Line COVID-19 Critical Care Alliance (FLCCC), 100 to 200 congressional reps and/or staff and families who contracted COVID-19 were treated with the Front Line Ivermectin protocol. [LINK and LINK]
> 
> This successful treatment is happening at the same time many congressional representatives are playing politics in favor of the vaccine; downplaying the effective anti-viral treatment and therapeutic approach with Ivermectin; and taking action to block regular American citizens from seeking similar treatment with Ivermectin.
> 
> Congress can seek treatment with a medication they simultaneously deny to others?  This is well beyond a “scandal”, and needs to be investigated quickly.
> 
> Additionally, as Merck has announced a new and similar anti-viral drug called Molnupiravir, two trial studies in India have requested to exit the trials.  Apparently the issue surrounds the new drug providing no benefit once a patient is moderately ill and hospitalized (READ MORE, Reuters Link).


Wait...  that's a horse dewormer?!?!


----------



## GURPS

*L.A. County Sheriff Says No to Forced, 'Politicized' Covid Shots for Cops*

Villanueva joined Riverside County Sheriff Chad Bianco, who in September announced that “the government has no ability and no authority to mandate your health choices, [and] I will not enforce the vaccine mandate on Sheriff’s Department employees.” He said he took seriously his job as “the last line of defense from tyrannical government overreach.”

In 2020, those same two sheriffs refused to enforce Governor Gavin Newsom’s “stay at home” order.

The Faulkner County, Arkansas, sheriff won’t enforce a shot mandate on his officers. Sheriff Tim Ryals said the mandate was an act of “tyranny” and “an overreach of authority.”

Sheriff Richard Jones of Butler County, Ohio, says he’s not playing “vaccine police” for anyone who may come under Covid vaccine orders.


----------



## kwillia

Hijinx said:


> My advice is don't get sick and need to go to the ER, You may grow a beard waiting to be seen.


Hat to take my mother in Wednesday night. Had zero issues with getting triaged, a ER room, x-ray, CT scan, arm cast, and back home in less than 4 hours.


----------



## GURPS

*Children Wrongly Given COVID Vaccine Develop Heart Issue Say Family, Nordic Countries Stop Moderna*


----------



## GURPS

*West says COVID-19 hospitalization made him 'more dedicated' to fight against vaccine mandates*


“I can attest that, after this experience, I am even more dedicated to fighting against vaccine mandates. Instead of enriching the pockets of Big Pharma and corrupt bureaucrats and politicians, we should be advocating the monoclonal antibody infusion therapy,” Allen said on Twitter from the hospital Sunday morning.

Allen and his wife, Angela West, underwent monoclonal antibody infusion therapy at a Dallas emergency room on Saturday, the candidate revealed in a tweet. He said he now has natural immunity and double the antibodies.

West wrote on Twitter that if he is elected governor he will “crush” any individuals who attempt to implement vaccine mandates.

“As Governor of Texas, I will vehemently crush anyone forcing vaccine mandates in the Lone Star State. There are far better protocols that individual citizens can utilize and decide for themselves,” Allen said.


----------



## LightRoasted

If I may ...

For those unknowledgeable, uninformed, regarding Myocarditis, which is supposed to be only a rare side effect of the COVID shot, read about it right here at the National Center for Biotechnology Information, U.S. National Library of Medicine website.

Bolded for emphasis.
"Myocarditis begins with the direct invasion of an infectious agent and its subsequent replication within or around the myocardium causing myonecrosis.[6][7] This leads to the _*destruction of the cardiac tissue*_ from the infiltration and replication of the infectious agent. Later, the host cellular immune responds and the cytotoxic effects of host immunity are activated by the offending agent. There may also be a toxic effect of exogenous or endogenous chemicals produced by the systemic pathogen directly on the myocyte."

"The prognosis of patients with myocarditis depends on the severity of the inflammatory process and presentation of symptoms. Patients with severe disease have a poor prognosis without a transplant. Patients with mild myocarditis usually have a good outcome. Poor prognostic factors include low ejection fraction, left bundle branch block and syncope. The most common cause of death is cardiogenic shock. Others may develop varying degrees of heart block that requires permanent pacing. The highest mortality rates are seen in postpartum cardiomyopathy."





__





						Viral Myocarditis - StatPearls - NCBI Bookshelf
					





					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				




I'm sure now everyone will feel much better knowing what could, "rarely", happen. Hurry up and get your 1st, 2nd, 3rd and most likely 4th dose now.


----------



## ProLifePatriot

GURPS said:


> *Biden Falsely Claims: ‘We Didn’t Have’ A Vaccine ‘When We Came Into Office’*


We never got a President when he came into office.


----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS

*Southwest Whistleblower: Canceled Flights the Result of a 'Coordinated Protest' Against Vaccine Mandate*


The employees have coordinated on social media platforms and are standing up at what they believe is a pivotal moment in America that will determine whether the country remains free or slides into despotism. “We know we can stop this,” the whistleblower said. “And if we don’t do it now, it will be too late. Everyone is very excited!”

Southwest Airlines has denied that there is a “sick-out” and has had the mainstream media running cover for them all week. _USA Today_ put out a strange multi-part tweet listing all the reasons why the sudden shutdown of thousands of flights is anything but a protest. I don’t know when Columbus Day became a “peak holiday” travel day, but I guess it’s the new excuse._ (At least they didn’t cite the perfectly clear weather again.)_


----------



## Sneakers

1) well DUH.

2) Methinks they protest too much.  In other words, the more they tweet to say no, the more they are saying ...yup.


----------



## GURPS

https://www.usfreedomflyers.org/wp-content/uploads/2021/09/FAQ-Vaccine.pdf
		




			https://www.usfreedomflyers.org/wp-content/uploads/2021/09/FAQ-Tests.pdf


----------



## Grumpy

The groundswell against this fake mandate is starting to get traction, IMO.


----------



## TPD

Grumpy said:


> The groundswell against this fake mandate is starting to get traction, IMO.


That is what I am seeing too. For those working for federal govt or federal contractors who wait till the very last minute to get shot may end up getting a reprieve. At least I hope so.


----------



## GURPS

*People in Israel and Bahrain are losing their vaccination status for not taking boosters*



Israel and Bahrain want eligible residents to take their Covid booster shots — and those who don't do so risk losing their fully-vaccinated status, and the privileges that come with it.
After initial speedy vaccination campaigns, Israel and Bahrain rolled out booster doses to large swathes of their populations.
Health experts are broadly divided on the need for booster programs. Most agree the efficacy of vaccines will wane over time, but experts disagree over whether booster shots are needed for everyone.


In Israel, vaccinated people are given a so-called "green pass" that allows them to enter hotels, restaurants and many other indoor venues.
People who have recovered from Covid-19 can also be issued a green pass under a different set of guidelines.

As of Oct. 3, Israel changed the criteria for the green pass and shortened its validity. According to a government advisory, the pass will expire six months after a person receives their second dose.

"Anyone who had a green pass and after 3/10 does not meet the new criteria will lose the green pass," a spokesperson from Israel's health ministry told CNBC.


----------



## GURPS

*Sen. Ron Johnson: There Is No FDA Approved Vaccine*
https://rumble.com/user/ChapStillwater


----------



## LightRoasted

If I may ...


----------



## GURPS

*The Worst Is Yet To Come From Biden’s Vaccine Coercion* 

_
The vaccines do not preclude infection or transmission. As a result, we are forcing people to choose between their livelihoods and a freedom-robbing vaccination mandate with no rationale._



In fact, my opposition to mandates is growing stronger with each new anecdote and piece of information that shows not only how futile they are but how devastating these self-inflicted harms will be. President Biden, his administration, corporate media, and social media are denying three realities:

1. The effectiveness of natural immunity and how medically unnecessary it is for the previously infected to get vaccinated.

2. The fact that fully vaccinated individuals are getting infected and transmitting COVID-19. Unfortunately, some are also becoming seriously ill, being hospitalized, and dying. This is not, as President Biden repeatedly insists, a pandemic solely of the unvaccinated.

3. Vaccine injuries, including death, are occurring at far higher numbers than health authorities want to admit.
“Established in 1990, the Vaccine Adverse Event Reporting System (VAERS) is a national early warning system to detect possible safety problems in U.S.-licensed vaccines,” says its government website. As of October 1, 2021, VAERS has reported 16,310 deaths after COVID shots so far — with 5,326 (33 percent) occurring on Day 0, 1, or 2 after vaccination — and 778,685 total adverse events.


The two main criticisms of discussing this data from VAERS are that it does not prove the COVID injections caused these injuries (although these numbers should still alarm) and that VAERS significantly underreports vaccine injuries (which should increase alarm).


----------



## GURPS

Increases in COVID‑19 are unrelated to levels of vaccination across 68 countries and 2947 counties in the United States 


Findings 

At the country-level, there appears to be no discernable relationship between percentage of population fully vaccinated and new COVID-19 cases in the last 7 days (Fig. 1). In fact, the trend line suggests a marginally positive association such that countries with higher percentage of population fully vaccinated have higher COVID-19 cases per 1 million people. Notably, Israel with over 60% of their population fully vaccinated had the highest COVID-19 cases per 1 million people in the last 7 days. The lack of a meaningful association between percentage population fully vaccinated and new COVID-19 cases is further exemplifed, for instance, by comparison of Iceland and Portugal. Both countries have over 75% of their population fully vaccinated and have more COVID-19 cases per 1 million people than countries such as Vietnam and South Africa that have around 10% of their population fully vaccinated. Across the US counties too, the median new COVID-19 cases per 100,000 people in the last 7 days is largely similar across the categories of percent population fully vaccinated (Fig. 2). Notably there is also substantial county variation in new COVID-19 cases within categories of percentage population fully vaccinated. There also appears to be no signifcant signaling of COVID-19 cases decreasing with higher percentages of population fully vaccinated (Fig. 3). Of the top 5 counties that have the highest percentage of population fully vaccinated (99.9–84.3%), the US Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC) identifes 4 of them as “High” Transmission counties. Chattahoochee (Georgia), McKinley (New Mexico), and Arecibo (Puerto Rico) counties have above 90% of their population fully vaccinated with all three being classifed as “High” transmission. Conversely, of the 57 counties that have been classifed as “low” transmission counties by the CDC, 26.3% (15) have percentage of population fully vaccinated below 20%. Since full immunity from the vaccine is believed to take about 2 weeks after the second dose, we conducted sensitivity analyses by using a 1-month lag on the percentage population fully vaccinated for countries and US counties. The above fndings of no discernable association between COVID-19 cases and levels of fully vaccinated was also observed when we considered a 1-month lag on the levels of fully vaccinated (Supplementary Figure 1, Supplementary Figure 2).


----------



## GURPS

https://cdn.locals.com/documents/47656/47656_timmcptvxvcwg1o.pdf
		


I'm going to quote out this bit ......

*“The free exercise of religion means, first and foremost, the right to believe and profess whatever religious doctrine one desires.”* Emp. Div., Dep’t of Hum. Res. of Or. v. Smith, 494 U.S. 872, 877 (1990). Accordingly, *“religious beliefs need not be acceptable, logical, consistent, or comprehensible to others in order to merit First Amendment protection.”* Thomas, 450 U.S. at 714. To that end, the Free Exercise Clause “protect religious observers against unequal treatment” and against “laws that impose special disabilities on the basis of religious status.” Espinoza v. Mont. Dep’t of Revenue, 140 S. Ct. 2246, 2254 (2020) (citation omitted). However, the Free Exercise Clause “does not relieve an individual of the obligation to comply with a valid and neutral law of general applicability on the ground that the law proscribes (or prescribes) conduct that his religion prescribes (or proscribes).” Smith, 763 F.3d at 877 (citation omitted).


----------



## GURPS

*In Gavin Newsom's California, COVID-19 Rules Are for Those Without Political Power*


When should you be forced to get a vaccination and when should you be exempt? In California, it depends on how much political clout you have.

The California Attorney General's Office announced Tuesday that it will appeal a federal judge's September order that would require all state prison staffers to be vaccinated against COVID-19. The notice of appeal comes after Democratic Gov. Gavin Newsom declared last month that Democratic officials should "lean in" to COVID-19 prevention efforts, citing their "moral authority" to save people's lives.

And it comes after Newsom's office announced on October 1 that California would become the first state in the country to mandate COVID-19 vaccinations for students, pending full Food and Drug Administration approval of the vaccines.

The power dynamics at play here are not subtle or hard to divine. California is insisting that school children get vaccinated, while simultaneously fighting to protect prison guards from a vaccine mandate, because students, who are at very low risk of serious COVID-19 complications compared to older age brackets, don't have a public sector union with deep pockets. The California Correctional Peace Officers Association (CCPOA), the state's powerful prison guard union, donated $1.75 million to Newsom's recall defense.


----------



## LightRoasted

If I may ...

For a more through and in-depth, using actual science, look, at what is "COVID". A good, though a bit long. Watch at your leisure.


----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS

*Senator Ron Johnson: “There’s No Point to Mandate Whatsoever – With COVID Vaccine We’ve Had 16,766 Deaths in 10 Months” (VIDEO)*

On Sunday Sen. Johnson had this to say on the mandates, “The mandates are pointless. Now that we know that fully vaccinated individuals are getting infected, they can transmit the disease. Unfortunately, they are being hospitalized, they’re getting seriously ill, they’re dying. *There’s no point to the mandate, whatsoever.*“

On the dangers of the vaccines, Senator Johnson added, “They’re completely ignoring the vaccine injuries. And Maria, people really need to understand this because it’s not being reported. It’s being suppressed. But over 25 years with the flu vaccine there were a little less than 1,700 deaths reported on the Vaccine Adverse Reporting System (VAERS). That’s CDC’s early surveillance security system… With the COVID Vaccine, we’ve had 16,766 deaths in 10 months administering this vaccine.”

*Senator Johnson is right.*

There are currently *16,766 deaths* from the COVID vaccine reported on the VAERS website.


----------



## GURPS

*Chicago Police Restrict Time Off For Cops As Mayor Threatens To Put Half The Force On Unpaid Leave Over Vaccine Mandate*


“A memo issued Saturday said elective time off for officers will be restricted, and will require the approval of a supervisor with a rank of deputy chief of higher within the officer’s chain of command,” CBS Chicago reported over the weekend. “A statement to be read at officer roll calls did not specify the reason for the restriction. But it comes amid a standoff between City Hall and the Chicago Fraternal Order of Police over the city’s COVID-19 vaccine mandate.”

The city’s teachers union and Chicago city workers have also asked for a relaxation of the city’s COVID-19 vaccination requirement for all municipal employees, according to the teaching news site, ChalkBeat. So far, though, the mayor’s office will agree only to postpone the vaccine deadline until the end of 2021, and those city employees who choose not to receive the vaccine before then must be tested for COVID-19 twice weekly until they get the shot.

City workers, though, were required to reveal their vaccination status to the city of Chicago by last Thursday at midnight, using an online portal. Chicago’s FOP and the city have sued each other over the mandate and the reporting requirement and Chicago’s police union president, John Catanzara, has encouraged officers not to report their vaccination status.


----------



## GURPS

*Protesters Stage Walkouts Across California In Defiance Of School Vaccine Mandates*


On Monday, faculty and students at schools across the state of California staged walkouts in defiance of vaccine and testing requirements set to take effect this week. 

As reported by the Los Angeles Daily News:



> _The demonstrations — which spanned from San Francisco to San Diego, and from the San Fernando Valley to the Inland Empire and Orange County in between — coincided with statewide employee vaccination requirements that kick in this week, essentially leaving school employees with a choice to either get vaccinated, tested or potentially lose their jobs.
> Word of possible sit-outs and other protests spread on social media over the weekend, with activists urging parents to pull their children from school — and teachers and other school employees to join them by staying home from work._


----------



## GURPS




----------



## Kyle

Natural immunity is good. Getting vaccinated after being sick with COVID-19 is better.


Many people have caught COVID-19 over the past 20 months, despite their best efforts, or because they didn't take enough precautions against the coronavirus. 

Data is just starting to emerge about how protected they may be against another infection.

As with most illnesses, contracting COVID-19 provides immune "memory" that helps protect against a future infection. But it's still unclear how sick a person has to get with COVID-19 to develop enough immune memory to be protective and for how long. That's why the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention recommends even people who have had COVID-19 get vaccinated against it.

A growing body of research suggests infection plus vaccination provides the strongest protection against a wide range of variants, possibly for a long time. 

People who were infected and then vaccinated some months later have "what's called 'hybrid immunity,' which is like super-immunity," said Warner Greene, a virologist at the Gladstone Institute in San Francisco.

This combined protection seems to last a long time, according to a new study in the journal Science. It may last far longer than vaccination alone, he said, though that hasn't been proven yet.












						Natural immunity is good. Getting vaccinated after being sick with COVID-19 is better.
					

A growing body of research suggests previous coronavirus infection plus vaccination provides the strongest protection against COVID-19.



					www.usatoday.com
				





So get the shot so you're not just immune!  


*You're SUPER-IMMUNE!!!   Dah, dah, dah, daaaaaaaaaaaaah!       *


----------



## GURPS

*CDC Advises Unvaccinated To Stay Home For Holidays*




The Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC) is recommending that unvaccinated travelers not travel to visit family this holiday season until they get their COVID shot.

In new holiday travel guidance released on Friday, the agency said that “CDC still recommends delaying travel until you are fully vaccinated.”

“We fully expect that families and friends will gather for the holidays this year and we have updated our guidance on how to best to stay safe over the holidays,” the CDC said Friday in a statement.

“Holiday traditions are important for families and children,” the agency said in its 2021 holiday guidance. “Because many generations tend to gather to celebrate holidays, the best way to minimize COVID-19 risk and keep your family and friends safer is to get vaccinated if you’re eligible.”


----------



## GURPS

*Democrats PANIC As Thousands Of Police Defy Vaccine Mandate, Target Their Retirement In Retaliation*


----------



## GURPS

*‘Upload Your Vax Status’: U.S. Surgeon General Partners With Hinge To List 10 Tips For ‘COVID And Cuffing Season’*



“Cuffing season” refers to the period between October and March when singles ramp up their search for a significant other in order to increase their chances of spending the end of the year holidays, like Thanksgiving, New Year’s Eve, and Valentine’s Day, with a partner. Esquire magazine designates “cuffing season,” “as the time of year when people couple off to combat the cold and loneliness. When parsed down, it is simply a social construct, partly manufactured from holiday stress and partly biological, that pushes single people into relationships for the winter months.”

The use of the word “cuff” references handcuffs, but is slang in the same vein as ‘hooking up’ or ‘getting hitched.’”


----------



## LightRoasted

If I may ...









						Accidental ownership of Wuhan, W.H.O. Gates, Glaxo, Pfizer, Fauci, Vaccines, Black Rock, Soros, Axa, Wintethur, Vanguard, Central Banks!
					

Not only that it's all in house corruption when you understand how Fauci, Gates and Big Pharma own all patents on the virus and the vaccines!




					www.brighteon.com


----------



## GURPS

*Why these Oregonians are willing to lose their jobs by refusing COVID-19 vaccines*

*‘Feels like communism’*


Lyubov Orlov-Ganchenko, a dental hygienist of 17 years, was “surprised and appalled” when Brown announced the vaccination mandate.


So the Salem resident said she quit her $80,000-a-year job, sold her house and left with her husband, who also was subject to the mandate as a maintenance worker at a medical clinic.


They’ve spent the past two weeks driving to Florida, where they’re now living in their newly purchased motorhome to save money because they both are unemployed.


She said the idea of government telling her what to do reminds her of why, when she was 18, she and her family immigrated to the U.S. from the former Soviet Union.


“It feels like communism here,” said Orlov-Ganchenko, 48. “Like I don’t have a choice. Everything is pushed on me. It has brought back PTSD.”


----------



## Kyle

https://babylonbee.com/news/biden-d...-neighborhood-offering-kids-free-vaccinations


----------



## GURPS

*Denver 911 Call Center Is In Critical State, Emergency Callers Are Left On Hold As Vaccine Mandate Discipline Looms*



A 911 caller in Denver described the experience as “terrifying” when her emergency call was left on hold. Karen Schuster dialed in to report a car accident and was answered by a pre-recorded message: “You have reached Denver 911 communications. Do not hang up. All call takers are currently busy. Please stay on the line for the next call taker.”

She anticipates she was on hold for two to three minutes, far surpassing nationwide standards, which require 90% of calls to be answered within 10 seconds, and 95% to be answered within 20 seconds. Schuster hung up and called back, only to receive the same disturbing message. “I was angry because I think this is a basic service that we should be having here in Denver as part of an emergency response,” she said.    

First responders eventually arrived after another witness on the scene was able to get through to an agent. But Schuster’s frightening experience is becoming more common throughout the city. In September, average callers to Denver 911 were kept on hold for 23 seconds, and over 1,000 emergency callers had to wait for a response for at least two minutes.


----------



## herb749

Less than 60% of Balto City employees have been vaccinated. Their mandate starts Monday the 25th. But those that aren't are being allowed to be tested and not fired.

Democrats help democrats.


----------



## stgislander

herb749 said:


> Less than 60% of Balto City employees have been vaccinated. Their mandate starts Monday the 25th. But those that aren't are being allowed to be tested and not fired.
> 
> Democrats help democrats.


Is the city paying for the testing or is it up to the individual?


----------



## Hijinx

This whole mess of firing people who aren't vaccinated is Bullsht.

Fugging insanity.


----------



## herb749

stgislander said:


> Is the city paying for the testing or is it up to the individual?




I didn't catch that part if they are.


----------



## GURPS

*Garland Can't Answer Easy Question About Religious Exemptions, Leading Massie to Suspect 'Fraud' Is Occurring*



“Is it true that employees of the DOJ can apply for a religious exemption [to the Covid-19 vaccine]”? he asked.

“The mandate as I understand it is a mandate that allows exceptions provided by law,” Garland responded.

“So the religious exemption has a basis in the Constitution so that’s required to be constitutional,” the Kentucky Republican pointed out. “Can you tell me if anybody’s been granted a religious exemption.”

“I don’t know,” Garland replied.

“I believe that it’s fraud—fraud to tell people you’ll preserve their constitutional religious accommodations by telling them they can apply for exemption and then not allowing any of those exemptions,” Massie shot back. “I’m sad to see you can’t tell us that anybody’s been granted an exemption.”


----------



## herb749

I see the CDC is giving approval to all the boosters. Which I wonder if some of the vaccine crazies if allowed would double or triple up on boosters.


----------



## my-thyme

Well, well, well. Maybe people are waking up.

Went to dinner with a couple of girlfriends last night, one an "Everyone needs to get a vaccine NOW", one an "I don't really want to, but for my 88 yr old mother I will", and me, "I'll just wait a bit longer, thanks". So, I never bring the subject up, I wait for them, and sure enough, it always comes up.

They are both vehemently opposed to boosters, won't even have the booster given to her 88 yr old mother. They feel like they were lied to, 'someone' knew the vaccine was not going to stop infection. And the money reportedly being made......

No, I didn't preen like a peacock....well, maybe inside.


----------



## RoseRed

my-thyme said:


> Well, well, well. Maybe people are waking up.
> 
> Went to dinner with a couple of girlfriends last night, one an "Everyone needs to get a vaccine NOW", one an "I don't really want to, but for my 88 yr old mother I will", and me, "I'll just wait a bit longer, thanks". So, I never bring the subject up, I wait for them, and sure enough, it always comes up.
> 
> They are both vehemently opposed to boosters, won't even have the booster given to her 88 yr old mother. They feel like they were lied to, 'someone' knew the vaccine was not going to stop infection. And the money reportedly being made......
> 
> No, I didn't preen like a peacock....well, maybe inside.


More buyers remorse.


----------



## LightRoasted

If I may ...



herb749 said:


> I see the CDC is giving approval to all the boosters. Which I wonder if some of the vaccine crazies if allowed would double or triple up on boosters.


Don't forget now. All these boosters are getting "approval" to be used only under the existing EUA. None of these boosters are an FDA licenced and approved drug.


----------



## Tech




----------



## TPD

My daughter just informed me she will not be finishing her college courses - CSM will be requiring the vaccine starting in 2022 with the spring semester.


----------



## PeoplesElbow

TPD said:


> My daughter just informed me she will not be finishing her college courses - CSM will be requiring the vaccine starting in 2022 with the spring semester.


You (she) should submit a request for a refund for all the money given to them.


----------



## LightRoasted

If I may ...



TPD said:


> My daughter just informed me she will not be finishing her college courses - CSM will be requiring the vaccine starting in 2022 with the spring semester.


After just completing a thorough search of CSM's website, they have yet to publicly post that information. What they currently state is, _"While CSM does not require universal COVID-19 vaccination, we strongly encourage all students to get vaccinated."_

If they are indeed going to start mandating it, the entire student body, I'm pretty sure there is going to be a huge sh!t show against it.


----------



## GURPS

*More Illinois Sheriffs Departments Refuse Request To Staff Chicago Streets During Possible Police Shortage*


Two more Illinois sheriff’s departments have refused to provide assistance to the city of Chicago, as the city faces the potential of a police shortage due to Mayor Lori Lightfoot’s vaccine mandate. 

James Mendrick, the sheriff of DuPage County, Illinois, as well as Kendall County Sheriff Dwight Baird, have both rejected the Illinois Law Enforcement Alarm System’s request for suburban police departments to help the city of Chicago respond to emergencies. 

“It’s like a preplanned police shortage,” DuPage County Sheriff James Mendrick, whose department is already dealing with a 12-man shortage, told the Daily Herald. “The lack of logic is the thing that astounds me.”


----------



## UglyBear

Again, a fun riddle:

For decades, we couldn’t implement right to work verification to discourage illegals.  That would have been too onerous and a burden on businesses.  

But now that we don’t even have a legal “mandate” to force a BS vaccine that doesn’t work, suddenly means of enforcement are found, and places of employment big and small are all eager to fire long term, qualified, licensed Americans for non-compliance.


----------



## GURPS

*Arizona attorney general asks judge to block COVID-19 testing, vaccine rules in expanded complaint*

In the press release announcing his new complaint, Brnovich states that "millions of public university employees, federal employees, and contractors ... are now being forced to get their first round of the COVID-19 vaccine or be fired."

Biden issued executive orders last month requiring vaccines for employees at federal agencies and federal contractors.

But nobody needs to get a vaccine to comply with Biden's requirements for companies with 100 or more workers who are not federal contractors or workers. Employees at those companies have the choice of being tested regularly for COVID-19 in place of a vaccine, according to the limited details the administration released.

“Once a vaccine has been administered, it can never be undone,” said Brnovich, who is running for the Republican nomination for the U.S. Senate race next year. “The COVID-19 vaccine mandate is one of the greatest infringements upon individual liberty, federalism, and the separation of powers by any administration in our country’s history.”


----------



## TPD

LightRoasted said:


> If I may ...
> 
> 
> After just completing a thorough search of CSM's website, they have yet to publicly post that information. What they currently state is, _"While CSM does not require universal COVID-19 vaccination, we strongly encourage all students to get vaccinated."_
> 
> If they are indeed going to start mandating it, the entire student body, I'm pretty sure there is going to be a huge sh!t show against it.


She received the email from CSM last week.  Apparently there will be a q&a in November with the administrators and students to hash out how this will work.  Nothing in the email said anything about medical exemptions/online classes/etc.  I hope the southern Maryland counties stop funding CSM until they rescind this non-sense.





__





						CSM Establishes ‘Safer On Campus Task Force’ to Recommend COVID-19 Vaccination Requirement Policy
					






					www.csmd.edu


----------



## jrt_ms1995

TPD said:


> ...  Nothing in the email said anything about ... online classes...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CSM Establishes ‘Safer On Campus Task Force’ to Recommend COVID-19 Vaccination Requirement Policy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.csmd.edu


Of course not! COVID is transmitted as a virus, and everyone knows computers spread viruses. Use your logic, man!


----------



## Hijinx

Firing people who don't have the shot and already the shelves are getting bare. This BS will only make them more bare. Are they actually trying to get a revolution started? When shortages of food comes along people are going to take to the streets. I don't know what they are thinking, but this Covid crap has gone far enough.


----------



## LightRoasted

If I may ...



TPD said:


> She received the email from CSM last week.  Apparently there will be a q&a in November with the administrators and students to hash out how this will work.  Nothing in the email said anything about medical exemptions/online classes/etc.  I hope the southern Maryland counties stop funding CSM until they rescind this non-sense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CSM Establishes ‘Safer On Campus Task Force’ to Recommend COVID-19 Vaccination Requirement Policy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.csmd.edu


I sure as hell hope that paying parents and taxpayers, will part of that Q&A. Also, funny how the spring semester starts in the middle of winter.


----------



## GURPS

*Opinion: Religion? Politics? Freedom? These Aren’t Valid Reasons to Refuse a COVID Vaccine*


Religion, politics and freedom are important to most Americans. But none of these is a good reason to take a stand against personal safety.

Take religion. It’s hard to see how a caring God would want humanity not to protect itself from a new virus, and the mainstream religions all support vaccination. There are individual religious leaders who oppose vaccination, just as there are fringe religions that support everything from witchcraft to LSD. Not all religious belief is of equal seriousness.

[clip]

Freedom is the most problematic reason, and for the anti-vaxxers it’s a middle-school conception of freedom — freedom from any constraints. This may have worked in a thinly populated early America, where your actions had little impact on your neighbors. But it’s a recipe for calamity in the 21st century America of 330 million people.

An unvaccinated individual’s stand for freedom puts many at risk and imposes costs on others. When you catch the virus, you put others around you at risk, especially children. And if you’re hospitalized, you — or society if you’ve decided that health insurance is an infringement on freedom — face hundreds of thousands of dollars in costs to save your life. And then there are the exhausted, overworked healthcare workers who have to try to save you when you wouldn’t make the effort to save yourself. They will not be very understanding.



*AGAIN HOW IS SOMEONE UNVACCINATED A THREAT TO SOMEONE VACCINATED *

I guess the ' Freedom ' to smoke or be fat is next on the list ' healthcare ' MAY cost more ....


----------



## GURPS

*Increases in COVID-19 are unrelated to levels of vaccination across 68 countries and 2947 counties in the United States*



*Findings*

At the country-level, there appears to be no discernable relationship between percentage of population fully vaccinated and new COVID-19 cases in the last 7 days (Fig. 1). In fact, the trend line suggests a marginally positive association such that countries with higher percentage of population fully vaccinated have higher COVID-19 cases per 1 million people. Notably, Israel with over 60% of their population fully vaccinated had the highest COVID-19 cases per 1 million people in the last 7 days. The lack of a meaningful association between percentage population fully vaccinated and new COVID-19 cases is further exemplified, for instance, by comparison of Iceland and Portugal. Both countries have over 75% of their population fully vaccinated and have more COVID-19 cases per 1 million people than countries such as Vietnam and South Africa that have around 10% of their population fully vaccinated.

Across the US counties too, the median new COVID-19 cases per 100,000 people in the last 7 days is largely similar across the categories of percent population fully vaccinated (Fig. 2). Notably there is also substantial county variation in new COVID-19 cases _within_ categories of percentage population fully vaccinated. There also appears to be no significant signaling of COVID-19 cases decreasing with higher percentages of population fully vaccinated (Fig. 3).








Of the top 5 counties that have the highest percentage of population fully vaccinated (99.9–84.3%), the US Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC) identifies 4 of them as “High” Transmission counties. Chattahoochee (Georgia), McKinley (New Mexico), and Arecibo (Puerto Rico) counties have above 90% of their population fully vaccinated with all three being classified as “High” transmission. Conversely, of the 57 counties that have been classified as “low” transmission counties by the CDC, 26.3% (15) have percentage of population fully vaccinated below 20%.


----------



## GURPS

*‘Let’s Go Brandon’ And ‘F*** De Blasio’: Thousands Of NYC Workers March Against Vaccine Mandates*


----------



## GURPS

*New coalition of federal employees sues Biden over vaccine mandate*



“In rushing to force COVID-19 vaccinations on the federal workforce, the President’s edicts violate longstanding statutory prohibitions against inoculations with unlicensed vaccines, as well as the individual rights of government employees and contractors under the Rehabilitation Act and the Americans with Disabilities Act,” the complaint states. “Accordingly, plaintiffs who are representative of nearly every Federal Agency respectfully request relief from this Court in the form of injunctive relief stopping this illegal and unnecessarily broad and wide-ranging program.”

Feds for Medical Freedom, a coalition organizing federal workers and behind the lawsuit, asked the court to block Biden's policy from taking effect next month.

"On the basis that the mandates, as written and being implemented, are unlawful, federal employees are asking the judicial system to issue an order that prevents the mass firings of dedicated public servants," Feds for Medical Freedom wrote on its website.


----------



## GURPS

*Governor Inslee to mandate COVID vaccination for all private businesses*


"If L&I desires to make such a rule, it should do so in an open and transparent manner that allows public review and comment. Even if an opportunity for review and comment is not afforded the public, L&I's website should host the proposed rulemaking to grant easy access to the public," they continued. "Furthermore, adopting such a broad, vague rule without clear direction will lead to arbitrary enforcement."

Walsh and Young questioned the ethics of Labor and Industries and said the department cannot demonstrate that it "exercised honestly" to arrive at the rules granted to Governor Inslee.

"There is no clear case for 'good cause' or 'the preservation of the public health, safety, or general welfare' as the governor's proclamation already addresses these issues, making L&I's mandate arbitrary and capricious," the representatives added. "We call on the governor to immediately repeal this mandate. If L&I wants to push this policy, it needs to go through the proper channels and work with the Legislature."

Last week, Walsh announced on Facebook that he had been was locked out of buildings on the Capitol campus in Olympia for failing to provide proof of COVID-19 vaccination.


----------



## GURPS

*NYC Could Lose Thirty Percent Of Its Police Force, Fire Department Over Vaccine Mandate*

New York City may lose up to 30% its police force and fire department after October 29th over a mandate that puts officers and firefighters on unpaid leave if they have not received at least one dose of the COVID-19 vaccine.

“New York City took one of its most aggressive steps yet to increase vaccination rates in a city that was once the epicenter of the pandemic, requiring almost every member of the nation’s largest municipal workforce to get vaccinated by the end of the month or lose their paychecks,” the New York Times reported last week.

“The new mandate by Mayor Bill de Blasio, following similar requirements for teachers and health care workers that led to a surge in vaccinations, is intended to persuade thousands of city workers who have resisted getting the shot to do so before the winter,” the outlet noted.


----------



## GURPS

*If Geraldo Rivera Is Vaxed Against COVID-19, Why Is He So Furious Others Aren't?*


Rivera went full vaccine mandate authoritarian, declaring he has no tolerance for the unvaccinated. After claiming he was an open-minded and inclusive person, he said, “With 700,000 dead Americans, I have zero patience for people who are not getting vaccinated.” Rivera continued, “I am all for, 100% in for, vaccine mandates.”  Rivera is as old as the Dementia Patient in Chief and nearly the age of the nation’s leading infectious disease specialist. So, it may be a function of how much you have to fear as someone over 65. And, of course, how confident you are in the vaccine you agreed to get.

Rivera was not finished. He extended his frustration to freedom-loving vaccinated people. “Furthermore, the thing I detest is vaccinated people who are cheering on the unvaccinated to stand up for their freedoms.” Overall it was a pretty good impression of President Biden losing his patience with the unvaccinated when he announced the mandate. The commentary is also just as absurd.

If you want people to get vaccinated, you should at least try to make them believe it will protect them from COVID-19’s worst outcomes. This talking point is the one the health experts repeat over and over again. However, Biden and Rivera have both lost this thread. They contend that unvaccinated individuals pose a threat to the vaccinated. Both of these things cannot be true.


----------



## GURPS

*Gene therapy*


*Gene therapy *is a medical field which focuses on the genetic modification of cells to produce a therapeutic effect[1] or the treatment of disease by repairing or reconstructing defective genetic material.[2] The first attempt at modifying human DNA was performed in 1980 by Martin Cline, but the first successful nuclear gene transfer in humans, approved by the National Institutes of Health, was performed in May 1989.[3] The first therapeutic use of gene transfer as well as the first direct insertion of human DNA into the nuclear genome was performed by French Anderson in a trial starting in September 1990. It is thought to be able to cure many genetic disorders or treat them over time. 




*COVID-19: A “gene therapy”? (Betteridge’s law of headlines applies)*


Before I deal with Mercola, let me first conclude my discussion of Dr. Stoller’s rather clueless confusion. First, Dr. Stoller makes a simple, “Well, duh!” observation but frames it in such a manner as to make it seem terrifying if you don’t know molecular biology:



> *This mRNA injection bypasses that step and takes over the programming of our cells to make proteins it wants to make, which presumably will stop, prevent or modulate the infection in question – in this case the COVID-19 virus.*



Yes, that is how mRNA vaccines work—sort of. mRNA vaccines _do_ introduce a specific mRNA coding for the desired protein antigen into the recipient’s muscle cells; that much is true. The mRNA then serves as a template for the cell’s ribosomes to make that protein; that much is also true. I’ll also add here that there are other ways of achieving this same result, inducing the vaccine recipient’s own cells to make antigen. Putting the cDNA (the DNA with the gene for a protein) coding for the desired protein antigen in an adenovirus vector that can’t replicate is another method. (Indeed, that’s how the COVID-19 vaccine candidates from Johnson & Johnson and AstraZeneca work.)

Note, though, how Dr. Stoller, in his effort to portray mRNA vaccines as “therapy” (specifically a “gene therapy”), obfuscates by saying that the recombinant proteins made by the vaccines “presumably” will “stop, prevent or modulate the infection in question”. First, there’s no “presumably” about it; the mRNA vaccines work. Second, the goal is to prevent severe disease from the infection by provoking an immune response and providing “immune memory”, so that the immune system, when encountering SARS-CoV-2 again, will be able to rapidly ramp up a response to shut the virus down before it can cause disease. That’s how *all* vaccines designed to prevent viral diseases work! There’s nothing special about the COVID-19 vaccines in that aspect, Dr. Stoller’s risibly feverish effort to suggest otherwise notwithstanding. Note further how he tries to redefine prevention as “treatment”:



> In actuality, all the COVID-19 injection does is provide a treatment to supposedly modulate the severity of the COVID-19 illness should you get it and become symptomatic.
> In other words, it is a treatment – a genetic treatment that has never been used in humans before.
> And if it is only a treatment that neither prevents infection nor transmission, in truth, it is no better than any of the other treatments floating around like Ivermection/Zinc/Vit D/HCQ/Vit C/ HBOT/ozone, etc.






 




And the Vax isn't Gene Therapy how ?


----------



## GURPS

*What is Gene Therapy*


Human gene therapy seeks to modify or manipulate the expression of a gene or to alter the biological properties of living cells for therapeutic use 1.

Gene therapy is a technique that modifies a person’s genes to treat or cure disease. Gene therapies can work by several mechanisms:


Replacing a disease-causing gene with a healthy copy of the gene
Inactivating a disease-causing gene that is not functioning properly
Introducing a new or modified gene into the body to help treat a disease
Gene therapy products are being studied to treat diseases including cancer, genetic diseases, and infectious diseases.

There are a variety of types of gene therapy products, including:


*Plasmid DNA: *Circular DNA molecules can be genetically engineered to carry therapeutic genes into human cells.
*Viral vectors:* Viruses have a natural ability to deliver genetic material into cells, and therefore some gene therapy products are derived from viruses. Once viruses have been modified to remove their ability to cause infectious disease, these modified viruses can be used as vectors (vehicles) to carry therapeutic genes into human cells.
*Bacterial vectors: *Bacteria can be modified to prevent them from causing infectious disease and then used as vectors (vehicles) to carry therapeutic genes into human tissues.
*Human gene editing technology:* The goals of gene editing are to disrupt harmful genes or to repair mutated genes.
*Patient-derived cellular gene therapy products: *Cells are removed from the patient, genetically modified (often using a viral vector) and then returned to the patient.


----------



## OccamsRazor




----------



## GURPS

*Hundreds of Moog employees walk off the job in protest of vaccine mandate*

Workers at Moog said they just want to work and not be forced to be vaccinated.
"This is simply an anti-mandate. Many of these people here are vaccinated. I have people on the committee that helped plan this event, this is simply about mandating a medical procedure. We don't care, we just want to work, we don't want to be forced to take a medical procedure," said Stream Loop Leader, Matt Schieber.
"It seems like the federal government is touching the things we're making for fighter jets, for helicopters, for missile systems and it's going to affect them adversely," said Moog Engineer, Jim Bebak.


----------



## LightRoasted

If I may ...

This is way too funny.

From The CDC:

"Sixth, the statistical model incorporated the use of a weighted propensity score method which is subject to biases in estimates or standard errors if the propensity score model is misspecified. Numerous techniques were used to reduce potential suboptimal specification of the model, including but not limited to including a large set of covariates for machine learning estimation of propensity scores, including covariates in both regression and propensity models, ensuring large sample sizes and checking stability of weights, and conducting secondary analyses to assess robustness of results."

Does the CDC statement sound something like this?

_“For a number of years now, work has been proceeding in order to bring perfection to the crudely conceived idea of a transmission that would not only supply inverse reactive current for use in unilateral phase detractors, but would also be capable of automatically synchronizing cardinal grammeters. Such an instrument is the turbo encabulator.

Now basically the only new principle involved is that instead of power being generated by the relative motion of conductors and fluxes, it is produced by the modial interaction of magneto-reluctance and capacitive diractance.

The original machine had a base plate of pre-famulated amulite surmounted by a malleable logarithmic casing in such a way that the two spurving bearings were in a direct line with the panametric fan. The latter consisted simply of six hydrocoptic marzlevanes, so fitted to the ambifacient lunar waneshaft that side fumbling was effectively prevented.

The main winding was of the normal lotus-o-delta type placed in panendermic semi-boloid slots of the stator, every seventh conductor being connected by a non-reversible tremie pipe to the differential girdle spring on the “up” end of the grammeters.

The turbo-encabulator has now reached a high level of development, and it’s being successfully used in the operation of novertrunnions. Moreover, whenever a forescent skor motion is required, it may also be employed in conjunction with a drawn reciprocation dingle arm, to reduce sinusoidal repleneration.”_









						Laboratory-Confirmed COVID-19 Among Adults Hospitalized ...
					

This report describes mRNA COVID-19 vaccine recipients as having greater immunity from COVID-19 infection than previously infected, unvaccinated persons.




					www.cdc.gov


----------



## Sneakers

As Seen on CBS News:
Unvaccinated 5X more likely to catch the virus.
Vaccine immunity superior to natural immunity.

A complete 180 from other recently released data.


----------



## GURPS

Sneakers said:


> As Seen on CBS News:
> Unvaccinated 5X more likely to catch the virus.
> Vaccine immunity superior to natural immunity.
> 
> A complete 180 from other recently released data.





and this runs counter to the Israeli study released in the past few weeks


----------



## Kyle




----------



## GURPS

*Ice Cube Drops Out Of Movie After Refusing To Get Vaccinated*


Rapper Ice Cube has reportedly quit a movie he was set to star in after refusing to comply with a requirement that cast members get vaccinated against COVID-19.

Ice Cube was to star in “Oh Hell No” alongside Jack Black. The two teamed up on the project in June.

According to The Hollywood Reporter, Ice Cube reportedly quit the project after producers for the movie requested that the cast get vaccinated against COVID-19. He was set to be paid $9 million.


----------



## GURPS

*New UK Study Proves Vaccine Doesn't Stop Transmission of Delta Variant*

Imperial College London published the findings of their 12-month study in _The Lancet_ on Thursday.



> Vaccination reduces the risk of delta variant infection and accelerates viral clearance. Nonetheless, fully vaccinated individuals with breakthrough infections have peak viral load similar to unvaccinated cases and can efficiently transmit infection in household settings, including to fully vaccinated contacts. Host–virus interactions early in infection may shape the entire viral trajectory.



“Our findings show that vaccination alone is not enough to prevent people from being infected with the delta variant, and from spreading it onwards, in household settings,” researcher Professor Ajit Lalvani stated*.* “This is likely to be the case for other indoor settings where people spend extended periods of time in close proximity as will occur increasingly as we head into winter.”

CDC Director Rochelle Walensky told CNN’s Wolf Blitzer that the vaccine doesn’t keep people from transmitting COVID-19.

If the vaccine doesn’t keep people from transmitting COVID-19, why would Democrats fire workers, especially essential workers like doctors, nurses, EMTs, police, and firefighters, all of whom were declared heroes last year?




THERE IS NO POINT TO A VACCINE MANDATE


----------



## Kyle

GURPS said:


> THERE IS NO POINT TO A VACCINE MANDATE



sure there is.




$,$$$,$$$,$$$


----------



## Hijinx

Rule by fear.


----------



## GURPS

*…fully vaccinated individuals with breakthrough infections have peak viral load similar to unvaccinated cases and can efficiently transmit infection in household settings…*





Full study here. Summary:


> *Findings*





> The SAR in household contacts exposed to the delta variant was 25% (95% CI 18–33) for fully vaccinated individuals compared with 38% (24–53) in unvaccinated individuals. The median time between second vaccine dose and study recruitment in fully vaccinated contacts was longer for infected individuals (median 101 days [IQR 74–120]) than for uninfected individuals (64 days [32–97], p=0·001). SAR among household contacts exposed to fully vaccinated index cases was similar to household contacts exposed to unvaccinated index cases (25% [95% CI 15–35] for vaccinated _vs_ 23% [15–31] for unvaccinated). 12 (39%) of 31 infections in fully vaccinated household contacts arose from fully vaccinated epidemiologically linked index cases, further confirmed by genomic and virological analysis in three index case–contact pairs. Although peak viral load did not differ by vaccination status or variant type, it increased modestly with age (difference of 0·39 [95% credible interval –0·03 to 0·79] in peak log10 viral load per mL between those aged 10 years and 50 years). Fully vaccinated individuals with delta variant infection had a faster (posterior probability >0·84) mean rate of viral load decline (0·95 log10 copies per mL per day) than did unvaccinated individuals with pre-alpha (0·69), alpha (0·82), or delta (0·79) variant infections. Within individuals, faster viral load growth was correlated with higher peak viral load (correlation 0·42 [95% credible interval 0·13 to 0·65]) and slower decline (–0·44 [–0·67 to –0·18]).


----------



## PJay

Robert F. Kennedy makes a desperate plea to the world to resist the tyranny being implemented in the name of Covid warning we are now in Nazi territory.








Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## GURPS

*The CDC hits a new low*


In contrast - how do I put this politely? - the CDC study is meaningless gibberish that would never have been published if the agency did not face huge political pressure to get people vaccinated.

Let’s take a look.

The study had a bizarre design.

The agency’s researchers looked at 200,000 people who had been hospitalized with “Covid-like” illnesses from January through August in nine states. Right away, this choice sets up the study in a problematic way; for most of that time, people who had received Covid vaccines believed (because the CDC and others told them) that they were at VERY low risk of getting Covid, and certainly symptomatic Covid. Thus they may have been less likely to go to the hospital at all, or be tested for Covid once they arrived.

But put that aside.

Then the researchers decided to compare two groups - people who had definitely had Covid at least 90 days before and received another Covid test around the time of their hospitalization and people who had been fully vaccinated at least 90 days (but no more than 180 days) before and received a Covid test around the time of their hospitalization.

This choice is also bizarre. Those of you who have been paying attention will know that this date range is designed to make the vaccines look as good as possible by testing in the happy vaccine valley, the short period when mRNA vaccines are at maximum effectiveness (in fact, they are probably starting to lose it by the sixth month).

But more importantly, this criteria excluded the VAST majority of the people hospitalized with Covid-like illnesses or tested for Covid.

Only about 1,000 people out of the 200,000 people hospitalized for Covid-like illnesses over the eight months had a previous documented Covid infection. (Given the fact that at least 20 percent of Americans, and probably more like 40 percent, had had Covid by the spring of 2021, this is a strikingly small percentage - and certainly doesn’t suggest long Covid is much of a threat.)


----------



## GURPS

“The reporting obligation itself is a minimal intrusion, particularly considering that police officers already are obligated to provide medical information to their employer,” the judge wrote.

“‘Obey now, grieve later’ is not possible,” Mitchell emphasized. “If every union member complied and was vaccinated by December 31 … they would have no grievance to pursue and there would be no remedy an arbitrator could award. An award of back pay or reinstatement cannot undo a vaccine. Nothing can.”

The judge added that it was his “intention is to enter to narrowest possible order to preserve the unions’ right to a meaningful arbitration. The balance of the City’s vaccination policy remains fully in effect, including the reporting and testing obligations.”

Democrat Chicago Mayor Lori Lightfoot defiantly downplayed the ruling, stressing that the “mandate continues” and she’s focused on “saving peoples’ lives.”









						Judge: Chicago Can’t Enforce Vaccine Mandate On Police Officers; Lightfoot Fumes | The Daily Wire
					






					www.dailywire.com


----------



## PJay

Looking forward...

_"It's going to be quite difficult for the Covid cult members to continue worshipping Fauci and vaccines after The Hague rules that multiple crimes against humanity have been committed and we begin to commence Nuremberg 2.0 in front of the entire world."_


----------



## GURPS

*Speaking Out on COVID-19 Vaccine Injuries Comes at a Cost—12 Physicians Take the Risk*


The frontline medical workers I have spoken with are terrified to talk about their observations. Those who have licenses, primarily doctors and nurses, fear losing them. It is impossible to believe Lee did not feel similar trepidation. She did not receive a response until she engaged the legal firm Siri & Glimstad. Within hours, the attorneys received a response from the director of communications at the FDA directing Lee to the Vaccine Adverse Events Reporting System (VARES). The FDA representative essentially dismissed her concerns. 

However, sometimes one courageous individual can inspire others. According to Lee’s attorney, Aaron Siri, over a dozen physicians have contacted him. Eleven felt compelled to sign declarations about patients’ injuries that they believe were directly caused by the COVID-19 vaccines. Some reported their own injuries from the vaccines, and other physicians dismissed them when they sought treatment. Siri compiled the declarations and sent them to Secretary of Health and Human Services Xavier Bacerra, CDC Director Rochelle Walensky, acting FDA Director Janet Woodcock, and vaccine experts from the FDA and the CDC.

Siri is an attorney who focuses on civil rights, class actions, and commercial litigation. The COVID-19 vaccine is not his first dance with the health bureaucracies. He has represented clients in cases concerning informed consent and mandated medical products. The CDC and the FDA know him from previous work. From the response Siri received, a dispassionate observer might deduce that the agencies prefer to avoid the issues he raises altogether.


----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS

*9,000 NYC workers on leave as vaccine mandate takes effect*

NEW YORK — About 9,000 New York City municipal workers were put on unpaid leave for refusing to comply with a COVID-19 vaccine mandate that took effect Monday and thousands of city firefighters have called out sick in an apparent protest over the requirement, Mayor Bill de Blasio said.

About 9 in 10 city workers covered by the mandate have gotten vaccinated and there have been no disruptions to city services as a result of staffing shortages, de Blasio told reporters at his daily news briefing. New York has more than 300,000 city employees.

Firehouses remained open but 18 of the department's 350 units were out of service and "many units are understaffed," Fire Commissioner Daniel Nigro said. Sanitation workers made an extra pickup on Sunday to ensure trash wouldn't pile up, the mayor said.

"I want to thank everyone who got vaccinated," de Blasio said. "Thank you for getting vaccinated. Thank you for doing the right thing. Thank you for moving us forward."


----------



## GURPS

*Study shows dramatic decline in effectiveness of all three COVID-19 vaccines over time*


Researchers who scoured the records of nearly 800,000 U.S. veterans found that in early March, just as the Delta variant was gaining a toehold across American communities, the three vaccines were roughly equal in their ability to prevent infections.

But over the next six months, that changed dramatically.

By the end of September, Moderna’s two-dose COVID-19 vaccine, measured as 89% effective in March, was only 58% effective.

The effectiveness of shots made by Pfizer and BioNTech vaccine, which also employed two doses, fell from 87% to 45% in the same period.

And most strikingly, the protective power of Johnson & Johnson's single-dose vaccine plunged from 86% to just 13% over those six months.

The findings were published Thursday in the journal Science.


----------



## Hijinx

GURPS said:


> *Study shows dramatic decline in effectiveness of all three COVID-19 vaccines over time*
> 
> 
> Researchers who scoured the records of nearly 800,000 U.S. veterans found that in early March, just as the Delta variant was gaining a toehold across American communities, the three vaccines were roughly equal in their ability to prevent infections.
> 
> But over the next six months, that changed dramatically.
> 
> By the end of September, Moderna’s two-dose COVID-19 vaccine, measured as 89% effective in March, was only 58% effective.
> 
> The effectiveness of shots made by Pfizer and BioNTech vaccine, which also employed two doses, fell from 87% to 45% in the same period.
> 
> And most strikingly, the protective power of Johnson & Johnson's single-dose vaccine plunged from 86% to just 13% over those six months.
> 
> The findings were published Thursday in the journal Science.



Wow No wonder they are trying to sell a booster. The shot is virtually useless after a few months. Give it another few months and it WILL be useless. Not much of a vaccine. The people who have the shot getting the virus now ---- placed their faith in a vaccine that that dies out on them. The masks are useless so they don't help Looks like the virus will be with us forever unless we get a shot every 3 or 4 months.

We paid the Chinese to invent this Virus after Faucci was not allowed to play with it any more himself, and that c-sucker is still out of jail and talking sht.  Dr. Fauccistein created this monster.


----------



## GURPS

*Study shows dramatic decline in effectiveness of all three COVID-19 vaccines over time*


As the Delta variant became the dominant strain of the coronavirus across the United States, all three COVID-19 vaccines available to Americans lost some of their protective power, with vaccine efficacy among a large group of veterans dropping between 35% and 85%, according to a new study.

Researchers who scoured the records of nearly 800,000 U.S. veterans found that in early March, just as the Delta variant was gaining a toehold across American communities, the three vaccines were roughly equal in their ability to prevent infections.

But over the next six months, that changed dramatically.

By the end of September, Moderna’s two-dose COVID-19 vaccine, measured as 89% effective in March, was only 58% effective.


----------



## Hijinx

The Government  and Big Pharma won't be happy until we are all lining up once a moth to get our Booster.

Because if the above story is true the Vaccine starts losing its potency the day after you get the shot and continues losing it for the next 6 months . We have to assume that after that it is useless-----------------like Joe Biden's brain.


----------



## GURPS

Hijinx said:


> The Government and Big Pharma won't be happy until we are all lining up once a moth to get our Booster.




Naa there is a Covid Pill now .....



Take Your Soma ...


----------



## UglyBear

GURPS said:


> Naa there is a Covid Pill now .....
> 
> 
> 
> Take Your Soma ...


Listening to Bloomberg News while commuting, heard something that flabbergasted me:
They were discussing how Pfizer stock went up after announcement of this pill.  The pill is not a “vaccine”, and is supposed to reduce hospitalization by 89%.  (Just like the horse dewormer does). 
So they asked if vaccines are even necessary now.  

Incredible: talking heads on a very liberal news channel just questioned the necessity of vaccines.  This tells me that Big Business is quietly pushing back against the dumb Vaccine Mandate, the epidemic is effectively over, and Big Business sees the writing on the wall.  

I would be very very curious to see the chemical analysis comparison between the Pfizer “wonder pill” and several of the dirt-cheap pills, say, invermecin?


----------



## TPD

The congress critters want to maximize their gains in pharma stocks so they will require the employees to get the vaccine and the employers to purchase a week's supply of the pills for each employee so when their vaccinated sheep get the wuhan, they can pass out the pills to keep them working and keep the economy going.


----------



## GURPS

*Surgeon General Defends Biden Admin’s Vaccine Mandate for Employers*


“The president and the administration wouldn’t have put these requirements in place if they didn’t think that they were appropriate and necessary, and the administration is certainly prepared to defend them,” Murthy told host Martha Raddatz.

Raddatz noted that some opponents of the mandate claim it could hurt the economy by leading to worker shortages, if employees refuse to get vaccinated.

“What I hear time and time again from small businesses, large businesses, and workers, is that what’s really hurting the economy is actually COVID itself,” Murthy responded. “Millions of workers have gotten sick because of COVID and predictably been pulled out of work. Millions more have had to be quarantined, and think about how disruptive that’s been to businesses.”

President Biden ordered the Labor Department’s Occupational Safety and Health Administration to develop a mandate for large employers on September 9. The outline of the mandate was released on Thursday, requiring companies to implement vaccine mandates by January 4th or face fines of $13,600 per violation. Unvaccinated employees would be permitted to work if they submit a weekly coronavirus test and wear a mask while on the job.


----------



## GURPS

*Democratic governor turns on Biden vaccine mandate, not 'correct' or 'effective' solution*


----------



## herb749

UglyBear said:


> Listening to Bloomberg News while commuting, heard something that flabbergasted me:
> They were discussing how Pfizer stock went up after announcement of this pill.  The pill is not a “vaccine”, and is supposed to reduce hospitalization by 89%.  (Just like the horse dewormer does).
> So they asked if vaccines are even necessary now.
> 
> Incredible: talking heads on a very liberal news channel just questioned the necessity of vaccines.  This tells me that Big Business is quietly pushing back against the dumb Vaccine Mandate, the epidemic is effectively over, and Big Business sees the writing on the wall.
> 
> I would be very very curious to see the chemical analysis comparison between the Pfizer “wonder pill” and several of the dirt-cheap pills, say, invermecin?




I'm waiting to see if this pill  will be by script only. I can see people popping these pills when they feel like covid is coming on. Then in a few years the lawyer commercials, did you take the Pfizer covid pill and now have holes in you stomach problems .? Call our office we will gt you a huge settlement .


----------



## LightRoasted

If I may ...



herb749 said:


> I'm waiting to see if this pill  will be by script only. I can see people popping these pills when they feel like covid is coming on. Then in a few years the lawyer commercials, did you take the Pfizer covid pill and now have holes in you stomach problems .? Call our office we will gt you a huge settlement .


It's supposed to be over $700 per treatment. So I would reckon it would be by prescription only. So to save some money, just order some Ivermectin, since that is what this "new" patented formulation basically duplicates.


----------



## Kyle

Playskool Unveils 'Vaccinate Me Elmo'

"We hope this toy encourages young children to get the vaccine," said Hasbro founder and CEO Bob Hasbro. "They'll have so much fun poking Elmo in the arm and watching as he cries from the arm pain, all to avoid a disease that almost certainly would not have killed him."

The doll says fun phrases like "Elmo loves complying with government mandates, ha ha ha!" and "Ivermectin is not approved by the FDA, ha ha!" Other phrases include the following:

Mask up or you'll die!
Elmo loves experimental vaccines!
Why do you want to kill grandma?
Comply or die!
F--- anti-maskers!
We're all in this together -- or else! Haha!









						Playskool Unveils 'Vaccinate Me Elmo'
					

U.S.—Under its Playskool Friends line of toys, Hasbro has released an exciting new Elmo doll: Vaccinate Me Elmo.




					babylonbee.com


----------



## GURPS

*The Americans Who Matter Are Opposed to Vaccine Mandates*


We’ve been discussing the mandate fetishists all year here now, most recently about the toll they’re taking on first responders in New York City. The mandates have been taking a toll on health care workers too. In fact, it seems like all of the people we really need to keep things running properly in this great land have some misgivings about the raging mandates that the Democrats are so fond of.

Athena has got the latest chapter in this saga for us:



> In an industry already squeezed between labor shortages and interruptions to established best practices, America’s trucking organizations are warning the Biden Administration not to make things worse with a capricious, illogical vaccine mandate.
> “With one of the most mobile workforces in the nation, the logistical challenge of vaccinating 3.6 million truck drivers as they move cross country is nearly impossible as drivers may not return to their base of operations for several days or even weeks at a time,” wrote John Lyboldt, president of the Truckload Carriers Association, in a letter to the U.S. Department of Transportation. “This natural lack of consistency regarding the individual schedules of drivers presents an even larger challenge when considering the weekly testing provision of the forthcoming mandate. Adding to this is the exorbitant cost of implementing a weekly testing regime for our mobile workforce and the added burden on our nation’s laboratories, which the industry is already heavily relying upon to detect drug and alcohol users in compliance with the Federal Motor Carrier Safety Administration’s [FMCSA] Drug and Alcohol Clearinghouse.”
> Lyboldt also expressed concern that the mandate could prompt qualified drivers to flee the industry, as it has done to other labor forces where similar mandates have been applied, such as municipal workers in cities nationwide. “TCA believes the ramifications of the vaccine mandate on the trucking industry would decimate the current driver pool, creating unacceptably long wait times for freight deliveries across the nation … Finding qualified drivers to haul the nation’s freight safely and efficiently is already a challenge within the industry, a challenge which will only be exacerbated under a massive driver exodus.”




Joe Biden’s America, ladies and gentlemen!

Despite all of the ongoing disaster, Biden and his puppet masters are encouraging business owners to continue participating in it even though a court has called a temporary halt to all of it.


----------



## GregV814

what if:

Wendy's demanded every American to eat a "triple with cheese" every six months
Nutra Slim demanded every American to drink a container of their product every six months
Goodyear Tire Co. demanded every car owner to buy new tires every six months
American's demanded Pelosi and Biden to have a check-up from the neck-up every six weeks.

Follow the science


----------



## Kyle

GregV814 said:


> American's demanded Pelosi and Biden to have a check-up from the neck-up every six weeks.
> 
> Follow the science



So long as they check with a noose.


----------



## GURPS

*CDC Contradicts Studies on Vaccine Immunity*


Bless the CDC’s hearts. They’re so fully invested in the mantra of “everybody must get vaxxed” that now they’re trying extra hard to demonstrate just how effective the shots are. The trouble with that strategy is that those pesky facts can get in the way.

Last week, the CDC published an “early release” study, which I guess is the scientific version of a sneak preview, that purports to show that vaccine-produced immunity is more effective than natural immunity. The release concludes with:

[clip]

Reporter Alex Berenson says that the CDC’s findings contradict an Israeli study because the CDC used “magical statistical analysis” to reach their conclusion.

Berenson writes:



> Well, the Israeli study drew on a meaningful dataset in a meaningful way to reach meaningful conclusions. It counted infections (and hospitalizations) in a large group of previously infected people against an equally large and balanced group of vaccinated people, then made moderate adjustments for clearly defined risk factors.
> It found that vaccinated people were 13 times as likely to be infected – and 7 times as likely to be hospitalized – as unvaccinated people with natural immunity.
> In contrast – how do I put this politely? – the CDC study is meaningless gibberish that would never have been published if the agency did not face huge political pressure to get people vaccinated.




Read Berenson’s article for a deeper dive into the statistical funny business the CDC study relies on. Let’s just say that Simone Biles might be jealous of the statistical gymnastics in the study.


Berenson also points out some inconvenient truths in the study data:



> Interestingly, the number of hospitalized people with natural immunity actually fell sharply over the summer, as Delta took off. About 14 people per month were hospitalized in the winter and spring, compared to six per month from June through August. (Remember, this is a large sample, with hospitals in nine states.)
> But the number of VACCINATED people being hospitalized soared – from about three a month during the spring to more than 100 a month during the Delta period. These vaccinated people still were less than 180 days from their second dose, so they should have been at or near maximum immunity – suggesting that Delta, and not the time effect, played an important role in the loss of protection the vaccine offered.


----------



## GURPS

*Senior NIH Doctor Pushes Back on COVID-19 Vaccine Mandates*


In comments to the paper, Memoli said that he supports COVID-19 vaccination in high-risk groups including obese people and the elderly. However, widespread vaccinations for people who have a low risk of death or severe illness from COVID-19 could hamper the U.S. population’s ability to develop more robust protection against the virus via previous infections, he said.

A Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC) study released last month suggested that those who had a previous COVID-19 infection saw a five times higher chance of testing positive than those who were fully vaccinated and never had COVID-19.

Dr. Jeffrey Klausner, who previously conducted a study that suggested people with natural immunity are at low risk of reinfection, told The Epoch Times that the CDC’s research was observational and said that “randomized controlled clinical trials are the gold standard of medical evidence.”

Memoli also told the paper that he has sought an exemption from the federal vaccine mandate on religious grounds, saying he is willing to risk his job and medical license for the right not to receive a COVID-19 vaccine.


----------



## LightRoasted

If I may ...

This video should worry and scare the sh!t out of everyone. Professional, super healthy, and physically fit athletes dropping like flies. The only reason they are in the news is because they are so public. So think about those not so public regular people, (aka the serfs), that are dying that is not being reported. The vaccines are safe .... sure, GFYJB.

*WHAT IS GOING ON - IS - A BIO WEAPON HEART STOPPER - THE ELITES CALL A 'VACCINE'*


----------



## PJay

LightRoasted said:


> If I may ...
> 
> This video should worry and scare the sh!t out of everyone. Professional, super healthy, and physically fit athletes dropping like flies. The only reason they are in the news is because they are so public. So think about those not so public regular people, (aka the serfs), that are dying that is not being reported. The vaccines are safe .... sure, GFYJB.
> 
> *WHAT IS GOING ON - IS - A BIO WEAPON HEART STOPPER - THE ELITES CALL A 'VACCINE'*




Nothing to see here. Move on.


----------



## GURPS

Sen. Burr asks a CDC Director a question and her answer tells you everything you need to know.... | Wow. Sen. Burr asks a CDC Director a question and her answer tells you everything you need to know.... | By Jordan Rachel | Facebook
					

718K views, 1.1K likes, 37 loves, 427 comments, 706 shares, Facebook Watch Videos from Jordan Rachel: Wow. Sen. Burr asks a CDC Director a question and her answer tells you everything you need to...




					fb.watch


----------



## GURPS

*California School District Votes To Defy State’s Vaccine Mandate*


The school board had previously announced their rejection of the mandate and their intention to hold a vote on the issue in a letter to families and staff on November 4. “The board’s informal comments regarding the pending state mandates for COVID-19 vaccinations, as expressed by them individually and collectively at the October 19th Board Meeting, indicated that they have concerns and questions about the COVID-19 mandate for staff and students and they do not support the mandate,” the letter said.

“The board is aware of the potential impacts on the district in terms of possible liability exposure, funding loss, other formal actions that can be taken against the district in response—and they understand the Superintendent’s recommendation for mandate compliance based upon these potential consequences—but they feel strong in their individual positions on this topic, as expressed on October 19th and as will be discussed on November 9th, when their vote will determine the position and direction of the district on this matter.”


----------



## Sneakers

Reports of more than one vaccine sites mixing/diluting the vaccine improperly for children.








						Mother says CVS pharmacy in Ashburn gave son incorrect dose of COVID-19 vaccine
					

CVS Health confirms three patients received an over-diluted vaccine that lowered the efficacy.




					www.wusa9.com
				






> State and federal government recently stripped another pharmacy in Loudoun County of its ability to give COVID-19 vaccines. Health officials say Ted Pharmacy in Aldie gave *incorrect doses to 112 children* last Wednesday and Thursday after diluting adult vaccines.


----------



## Louise

Elementary School Nurse Accidentally Vaccinates Wrong 6-Year-Old Student Without Parental Consent
					

A nurse working for the Calvert County Health Department gave a student at Dowell Elementary School in Lusby, Maryland, a COVID 19 vaccine without consent from the student’s parents. 100 Percent Fed Up – The student was six years old and did NOT have consent from their parents. Even after the...




					www.thegatewaypundit.com


----------



## PJay

Dr. Peter McCullough calls for immediate vaxx halt..










						URGENT: DR. PETER MCCULLOUGH CALLS FOR IMMEDIATE VAXX HALT
					

The story of this fall has been the story of “breakthrough” infections. It turns out vaccines don't work and nobody actually believes in them. There’s no reasoning, no actual research, no cost-benefit




					rumble.com


----------



## TPD

Louise said:


> Elementary School Nurse Accidentally Vaccinates Wrong 6-Year-Old Student Without Parental Consent
> 
> 
> A nurse working for the Calvert County Health Department gave a student at Dowell Elementary School in Lusby, Maryland, a COVID 19 vaccine without consent from the student’s parents. 100 Percent Fed Up – The student was six years old and did NOT have consent from their parents. Even after the...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.thegatewaypundit.com


I hope the Calvert School System pays BIGLY for this!


----------



## LightRoasted

If I may ...


----------



## Tech

TPD said:


> I hope the Calvert School System pays BIGLY for this!


Yep, knew they had two students with the same name, lack of due diligence to ensure the correct one was presented.


----------



## GURPS

*Washington Post columnist ripped to shreds for suggesting unvaccinated be prosecuted: 'This is demented beyond words'*
















In reactions on Twitter, the WaPo columnist was mercilessly ripped to shreds for considering legal punishments for unvaccinated individuals.

Independent journalist Glenn Greenwald: "This is demented beyond words, but as I wrote yesterday, a punitive and sadistic desire to see people imprisoned who dissent from their worldview is an increasingly central and defining feature of American liberalism. COVID can be transmitted by vaccinated people as well as the unvaccinated. And if someone is vaccinated, they are protected against serious illness and death: or don't you believe in the efficacy of vaccines?"

New York Post contributor Rav Arora: "This person is not some random blue-haired SJW Twitter activist. He's actually a decades-old @washingtonpost columnist. And he's a two-time Pulitzer Prize winner. Truly stunning."

Fox News senior editor Will Ricciardella: "They're going to push this as far as it can take them."


----------



## GURPS

*Court affirms postponement of Biden admin's controversial vaccine and testing mandate, calling it 'a one-size-fits-all sledgehammer'*


The court ruling declares that, "rather than a delicately handled scalpel, the Mandate is a one-size-fits-all sledgehammer that makes hardly any attempt to account for differences in workplaces (and workers) that have more than a little bearing on workers' varying degrees of susceptibility to the supposedly 'grave danger' the Mandate purports to address."

"The Mandate's stated impetus—a purported 'emergency' that the entire globe has now endured for nearly two years, and which OSHA itself spent nearly two months responding to—is unavailing as well. And its promulgation grossly exceeds OSHA's statutory authority," the opinion states.

"Enforcement of the Occupational Safety and Health Administration's 'COVID-19 Vaccination and Testing; Emergency Temporary Standard' remains STAYED pending adequate judicial review of the petitioners' underlying motions for a permanent injunction," the ruling declares.

The move comes after the court last week declared that, "Because the petitions give cause to believe there are grave statutory and constitutional issues with the Mandate, the Mandate is hereby STAYED pending further action by this court."


----------



## PJay




----------



## GURPS

*Biden Chief of Staff Ron Klain May Have Doomed The Vaccine Mandate*


“The Constitution vests a limited legislative power in Congress,” the court explained. “For more than a century, Congress has routinely used this power to delegate policymaking specifics and technical details to executive agencies charged with effectuating policy principles Congress lays down. In the mine run of cases—a transportation department regulating trucking on an interstate highway, or an aviation agency regulating an airplane lavatory—this is generally well and good. But health agencies do not make housing policy, and occupational safety administrations do not make health policy.”

“In seeking to do so here,” the court continued, “OSHA runs afoul of the statute from which it draws its power and, likely, violates the constitutional structure that safeguards our collective liberty.”

According to the appellate court justices, the Biden administration is attempting to use OSHA to enact its COVID vaccine mandate as a “work-around” to the federal government’s lack of authority to enforce it.



> After the President voiced his displeasure with the country’s vaccination rate in September,12 the Administration pored over the U.S. Code in search of authority, or a “work-around,”13 for imposing a national vaccine mandate. The vehicle it landed on was an OSHA ETS. The statute empowering OSHA allows OSHA to bypass typical notice-and-comment proceedings for six months by providing “for an emergency temporary standard to take immediate effect upon publication in the Federal Register” if it “determines (A) that employees are exposed to grave danger from exposure to substances or agents determined to be toxic or physically harmful or from new hazards, and (B) that such emergency standard is necessary to protect employees from such danger.” 29 U.S.C. § 655(c)(1)


Where did they get such an idea? From Biden’s White House Chief of Staff Ron Klain.


----------



## Grumpy

Good stuff on some opinions on Covid...and in the first 2 minutes, you get to see Bret Baier rapping...No worries if you don't comment, I know this bunch doesn't care.


----------



## Grumpy

And then we have this...(good stuff)









						18 Reasons I Won't Be Getting a Covid Vaccine
					

A few friends have asked my thoughts on the covid jab(s) so I thought it was time to write an article on the topic. All my friends had not heard most of the details I shared, so I figured you might appreciate hearing some of what I told them. Knowing how contentious this issue is, part of me...




					www.deconstructingconventional.com


----------



## PJay

Grumpy said:


> Good stuff on some opinions on Covid...and in the first 2 minutes, you get to see Bret Baier rapping...No worries if you don't comment, I know this bunch doesn't care.




 right, I don't care. Dislike sissy Greg, sissy Bret and Corporate Fox.

When did you become such a girl?


----------



## TPD

Grumpy said:


> And then we have this...(good stuff)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 18 Reasons I Won't Be Getting a Covid Vaccine
> 
> 
> A few friends have asked my thoughts on the covid jab(s) so I thought it was time to write an article on the topic. All my friends had not heard most of the details I shared, so I figured you might appreciate hearing some of what I told them. Knowing how contentious this issue is, part of me...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.deconstructingconventional.com


Written in April but still relevant. Thx for posting


----------



## Grumpy

TPD said:


> Written in April but still relevant. Thx for posting


Exactly


----------



## UglyBear

TPD said:


> Written in April but still relevant. Thx for posting


There’s a link on the bottom to Part Two.  Written on Nov 2, with more reasons.  Dang.

This dude hits it out of the ballpark — reasoned, researched, and scary as all get out.  I had to take a break reading it, and take a breather.


----------



## TPD

UglyBear said:


> There’s a link on the bottom to Part Two.  Written on Nov 2, with more reasons.  Dang.
> 
> This dude hits it out of the ballpark — reasoned, researched, and scary as all get out.  I had to take a break reading it, and take a breather.


I will have to go back and read part 2


----------



## PrchJrkr

Grumpy said:


> And then we have this...(good stuff)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 18 Reasons I Won't Be Getting a Covid Vaccine
> 
> 
> A few friends have asked my thoughts on the covid jab(s) so I thought it was time to write an article on the topic. All my friends had not heard most of the details I shared, so I figured you might appreciate hearing some of what I told them. Knowing how contentious this issue is, part of me...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.deconstructingconventional.com


Good stuff indeed! Thanks for posting. A fairly long read, but well worth the time and effort. I'm still on the fence about the jab, but I know once I'm injected there's no way to undo the shot. I'm not a conspiracy theorist, but a realist. This information gives me some comfort in my decision to hold off a little while longer.


----------



## LightRoasted

If I may ...


----------



## Grumpy

My exemption was preliminarily accepted...praise the lord!

I don't know how long I can keep this up.


----------



## my-thyme

Grumpy said:


> And then we have this...(good stuff)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 18 Reasons I Won't Be Getting a Covid Vaccine
> 
> 
> A few friends have asked my thoughts on the covid jab(s) so I thought it was time to write an article on the topic. All my friends had not heard most of the details I shared, so I figured you might appreciate hearing some of what I told them. Knowing how contentious this issue is, part of me...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.deconstructingconventional.com


Great article. 

I would add
How many people do I know hospitalized with Covid? One

Dead of covid? Zero

Major reactions to the vaccine? Three.


----------



## GURPS

my-thyme said:


> Dead of covid? Zero




With Covid .... My BIL 
FROM Covid - NONE


----------



## my-thyme

GURPS said:


> With Covid .... My BIL
> FROM Covid - NONE


Sorry to hear about your BIL.


----------



## LightRoasted

If I may ...



GURPS said:


> With Covid .... My BIL. FROM Covid - NONE


How was the confirmation made for your BIL? The not fit for purpose PCR test was it? My bet is the it's the regular flu, which season has/is starting.


----------



## my-thyme

I was recently told there is no "covid19" test. What they test for is SARS, and a lot of viruses fall in that category.


----------



## rio

I have a cousin who died 2 weeks ago. She had covid and I do believe it is what caused her death. BUT,  I believe the reason it was able to cause her death is because she was a morbidly obese 62 year old with heart problems and diabetes. She was also mentally retarded. I believe with all of that, any respiratory illness would have killed her.


----------



## rio

my-thyme said:


> I was recently told there is no "covid19" test. What they test for is SARS, and a lot of viruses fall in that category.


I have heard that as well


----------



## LightRoasted

If I may ...


----------



## LightRoasted

If I may ...


----------



## Kyle




----------



## GURPS

*Everyone missed this one... vaccinated people are up to 9X more likely to be hospitalized than unvaccinated people*


It is hard to get good, honest data out of hospitals nowadays for some reason. I have no clue as to why that is. You’d think things would be more transparent.

But Aaron Siri discovered someone who convinced their hospital to do something really unusual: track the vaccination status of each admitted patient to the hospital. Tracking was based on whether you got the vaccine or not, not “two weeks after you got the vaccine” which is a major definition difference. In short, honest tracking.

You’ll never guess what happened so I’ll tell you.

Siri wrote on his substack:




> A concerned Physician Assistant, Deborah Conrad, convinced her hospital to carefully track the Covid-19 vaccination status of every patient admitted to her hospital.  The result is shocking.
> 
> As Ms. Conrad has detailed, her hospital serves a community in which *less than 50% of the individuals were vaccinated* for Covid-19 but yet, during the same time period, approximately *90% of the individuals admitted to her hospital were documented to have received this vaccine*.
> 
> These patients were admitted for a variety of reasons, including but not limited to COVID-19 infections.  Even *more troubling is that there were many individuals who were young*, many who presented with unusual or unexpected health events, and many who were admitted months after vaccination.


----------



## GURPS

*Lee Presses Mayorkas: What’s Going to Happen to Border When Agents Get Fired Over the Vaccine Mandate?*


----------



## TPD

GURPS said:


> *Everyone missed this one... vaccinated people are up to 9X more likely to be hospitalized than unvaccinated people*
> 
> 
> It is hard to get good, honest data out of hospitals nowadays for some reason. I have no clue as to why that is. You’d think things would be more transparent.
> 
> But Aaron Siri discovered someone who convinced their hospital to do something really unusual: track the vaccination status of each admitted patient to the hospital. Tracking was based on whether you got the vaccine or not, not “two weeks after you got the vaccine” which is a major definition difference. In short, honest tracking.
> 
> You’ll never guess what happened so I’ll tell you.
> 
> Siri wrote on his substack:


This is interesting.  But I can already see the argument from the left - People who are vaccinated are more concerned about their health so of course they would make up the majority of hospital patients.


----------



## PeoplesElbow

Well I'd say the older someone is the more likely they are to be hospitalized (heart attack, cancer, kidney failure etc) and the old folks are the most vaccinated. More data is needed to actually make an informed thesis, otherwise it's the same spin bullshit the media tries.

In St Marys would you count Auto accident and drug overdoses, that's what seems to be a large part of patients.


----------



## LightRoasted

If I may ...

Where there is risk, there must be choice!


----------



## herb749

TPD said:


> This is interesting.  But I can already see the argument from the left - People who are vaccinated are more concerned about their health so of course they would make up the majority of hospital patients.




There's vaccinated people who would like to get even more vaccinations if they could .


----------



## RoseRed

herb749 said:


> There's vaccinated people who would like to get even more vaccinations if they could .


While I was at a doctors appointment yesterday, I overheard an elderly woman telling her husband that they just received their boosters.  She told him if they didn't have their shots, they would die.


----------



## TPD

The question was asked of Dr. Brewster on Tuesday at the Board of Health meeting if people who did not get a booster would be considered NOT fully vaccinated.  She answered no not at this time.  Well it looks like the time has come for residents of New Mexico:



> New Mexico Democratic Gov. Michelle Lujan Grisham says being fully vaccinated against COVID-19 means having gotten three shots and she's pushing for all adults in her state who are eligible to get their boosters.











						New Mexico Democrat Gov Grisham says fully vaccinated 'means three vaccines,' in COVID booster push - Real America's Voice News
					

Real America's Voice News is your one stop news and entertainment network.




					americasvoice.news


----------



## Kyle

It's time for all the democrat politicians to lead on this issue and get daily injections of all three vaccines.


----------



## TPD

I can’t read the article because I’m not a subscriber but I assume this is mostly correct...


----------



## musiclady

RoseRed said:


> While I was at a doctors appointment yesterday, I overheard an elderly woman telling her husband that they just received their boosters.  She told him if they didn't have their shots, they would die.


That's what my 80yr old mother says.  She was so proud of getting her booster so she won't die.


----------



## GURPS

*Following the science? COVID research undermines mandates, cancel campaigns against doctors*


The most recent cancellation involves the first large, integrated health system to impose a COVID vaccine mandate on employees taking the unusual step of publicly trashing an affiliated doctor last week.

Houston Methodist's action shortly followed a cancellation campaign against Mary Bowden by the Federation of State Medical Boards.

The hospital suspended Bowden's admitting privileges for sharing "dangerous misinformation" on social media — namely, her opposition to COVID vaccine mandates and qualified promotion of ivermectin as treatment. It also implied she may have lied about her vaccination status.

Houston Methodist declined to tell Just the News whether it would reconsider Bowden's views in light of evolving research, much as public health authorities, media and Big Tech belatedly relented from suppressing discussion of the Wuhan lab leak theory.


----------



## GURPS

*Huntington Ingalls CEO: We’re not enforcing vaccine mandate*


The decision by America’s largest military shipbuilder to suspend enforcement of the mandate raises questions for scores of Pentagon vendors who have been grappling with how to both comply with the mandate and retain workers who won’t get vaccinated. Huntington Ingalls chief executive Mike Petters said in a message to his 44,000 employees this week the contractor’s major business segments are exempt because the government customer says the mandate was not a condition of its shipbuilding contracts.

“Importantly, with respect to Ingalls Shipbuilding and Newport News Shipbuilding, our customer has confirmed that our contracts do not include a requirement to implement the mandate,” Petters said in the Nov. 16 memo, adding the exemption applies only in part to its technology-focused business segment. “In light of this development, we are hereby suspending the deadline for vaccination, except where specific Technical Solutions contracts require it.”

The company said workers who opted to submit for retirement or to resign as a result of the federal mandate can now request reversal.


----------



## stgislander

So if you are big enough or important enough of a contractor, the govt will roll over for you?


----------



## TPD

stgislander said:


> So if you are big enough or important enough of a contractor, the govt will roll over for you?


Numbers matter.  I've said from the beginning of the mandate- if people would stand together against it, it would go away.  Unfortunately too many have caved.


----------



## GURPS

stgislander said:


> So if you are big enough or important enough of a contractor, the govt will roll over for you?




They have FU Money to challenge the Gov Mandate ..... if a few more contractors did the same .. maybe banded together


----------



## TPD

GURPS said:


> if a few more contractors did the same .. maybe banded together


And I said that to my wife 2 weeks ago - if just the contractors in SMC got together and pushed back, something would have happened.  But I guess just like the rest of the population, not all of the owners of theses contracting companies disagree with a mandate and voted for Biden.  Though if you are a government contractor, why didn't you vote for Trump?  He was giving you money hand over fist!


----------



## Grumpy

TPD said:


> And I said that to my wife 2 weeks ago - if just the contractors in SMC got together and pushed back, something would have happened.  But I guess just like the rest of the population, not all of the owners of theses contracting companies disagree with a mandate and voted for Biden.  Though if you are a government contractor, why didn't you vote for Trump?  He was giving you money hand over fist!


I know the 2 top local guys in my company are ALL IN for the vax, as are all that are in the corporate office.


----------



## GURPS

Grumpy said:


> I know the 2 top local guys in my company are ALL IN for the vax, as are all that are in the corporate office.




Of Course They Are


----------



## GURPS

*No, It Is Not a Mystery How Highly Vaccinated States Can See Surging COVID-19 Cases*


ABC News asks, “Vermont has the highest vaccination rate in the country. So why are cases surging?”

Vaccination prevents severe reactions, not infections. A high vaccination rate should reduce deaths and hospitalizations and other severe reactions, but doesn’t necessarily reduce an increase in cases. The state’s hospital capacity is still generally okay — although Northwestern Medical Center in Saint Albans is using 93 percent of its ICU beds.

[clip]


Some of us have been telling you this for a while now! Back in early September, I wrote:



> Now, if Massachusetts, with its near-best vaccination rates, can find itself with strained hospital systems, every other state is almost certain to find itself with similar or worse problems. As much as people may enjoy a simple morality play of good blue states and bad red states, the lesson is that Delta will cut through every population, and even having a small percentage of eligible people unvaccinated can result in open beds in hospitals disappearing fast.
> It is also worth emphasizing that while COVID-19-related hospitalization of fully vaccinated people is exceptionally rare in terms of the percentage of all vaccinated people, in a large enough population, fully vaccinated people with a bad reaction to COVID-19 can still occupy a decent amount of beds.


----------



## GURPS

*ACS Risk Biomarkers Significantly Increase After mRNA COVID-19 Vaccine*



The risk of developing acute coronary syndrome (ACS) significantly increased in patients after receiving mRNA COVID-19 vaccines, according to a report presented at the American Heart Association (AHA) Scientific Sessions 2021, held from November 13 to 15, 2021.

The study included 566 men and women (1:1) aged 28-97 years, who were patients in a preventive cardiology practice. All patients received a new PULS Cardiac Test 2-10 weeks after their second COVID-19 vaccine. This test result was compared with a PULS score from 3-5 months prevaccination. The PULS Cardiac Test measures multiple protein biomarkers, including hepatocyte growth factor [HGF], soluble Fas, and IL-16, and uses the results to calculate a 5-year risk score for new ACS. The PULS score increases with above-normal elevation. All participants received this test every 3-6 months for 8 years.


----------



## GURPS

*I Watched The Nation’s ‘Top Scientists’ Lie About COVID And Get Away With It*


“I think that Dr. Redfield misstated something there,” I said, and then did my best to calmly explain the problems with outdated information and the contribution of cross-reactive T-cells and T-cell protection that would not have been included in his data. I correctly stated what was widely known and factual—that the protection from the virus “is not solely determined by the percent of people who have antibodies.” During my answer, as I fended off interruptions, I tried to explain in understandable language as best I could.

I also made a serious effort to be somewhat delicate, because I felt extremely uncomfortable about having to correct the director of the CDC on the national stage.

Unfortunately, my disgust with the confrontational mood in that press room prevented me from being more diplomatic when that reporter asked, “Who are we to believe?” My reflexive answer was “You’re supposed to believe in the science, and I am telling you the science.” Then I referred him to several expert scientists by name. However, I had the strong sense that he was not really interested in the facts at all. Rather, it was another attempt to amplify discord.

After exiting the press room, I walked alongside the president. He briefly stopped to check the news coverage on the set of TV monitors outside the briefing room, as he typically chose to do. After some banter between the president and the staff standing in the area, we began walking back toward the Oval Office.

President Trump turned to me on his right, smiling wryly but with a genuinely puzzled look on his face. “Is Redfield political or just stupid?” he asked, subtly shaking his head. I looked right back at the president and hesitated. The answer was obvious to both of us.


----------



## GURPS

*Montgomery Co. schools back down from employee vaccine mandate*


It’s no longer get vaccinated or get fired if you’re a Montgomery County Public Schools employee — at least not yet.

The county confirms it is now offering those who admit they haven’t been vaccinated, or who won’t say one way or the other, the alternative of once-a-week testing in order “to meet operational demands.”

In a statement, the school system cites changing conditions surrounding the pandemic, including increased vaccination numbers for adults and approval of the vaccine for children as young as five.

News of the policy change was first reported by Bethesda Beat, which quoted a school system spokesman as saying the county couldn’t afford to fire the more than 1,000 employees facing termination for either not reporting their vaccination status or who admitted they weren’t vaccinated.


----------



## Hijinx

GURPS said:


> *Montgomery Co. schools back down from employee vaccine mandate*
> 
> 
> It’s no longer get vaccinated or get fired if you’re a Montgomery County Public Schools employee — at least not yet.
> 
> The county confirms it is now offering those who admit they haven’t been vaccinated, or who won’t say one way or the other, the alternative of once-a-week testing in order “to meet operational demands.”
> 
> In a statement, the school system cites changing conditions surrounding the pandemic, including increased vaccination numbers for adults and approval of the vaccine for children as young as five.
> 
> News of the policy change was first reported by Bethesda Beat, which quoted a school system spokesman as saying the county couldn’t afford to fire the more than 1,000 employees facing termination for either not reporting their vaccination status or who admitted they weren’t vaccinated.




Mandates were and are a stupid idea anyway.
Another Bidenism


----------



## rio

I think the once a week testing is rather stupid and pointless when a business uses that as an alternative. Better than forcing the jab on people, but if I get tested on Monday and get sick on Tuesday, what good  has it done? Kinda like people who got the jab and still got covid, did absolutely no good.


----------



## GURPS

*‘We’re Being Treated As If We Are COVID Itself’*



It wasn’t just UT-Battelle’s conclusion on the matter that struck Jordan, Rob, and their colleagues —* it was the process they faced. In addition to filing a request for exemption and a letter of explanation from religious leadership, employees were required to undergo interviews arbitrating those beliefs and sign a certification statement that they haven’t, wouldn’t, and don’t presently use certain medications and pharmaceutical products that use fetal cell lines for testing. *Neither signed the statement.

A sample of the interview questions shared with The Daily Wire debated the validity and sincerity of the employees’ religious beliefs. They challenged the individual as to whether they’d been practicing their religion their whole life, pried to see if the individual had other non-religious thoughts or beliefs about the vaccine, and contrasted the individual’s religious beliefs to those of their leaders. Additionally, the company interrogated the individual about their past or current use of consumer and medical products that had, at some point, been tested using fetal cell lines. 






Seems like good grounds for a lawsuit


----------



## GURPS

*More employers stripping benefits, charging unvaccinated workers following OSHA mandate*


*“If the death is preventable or at least there's an excellent chance it was preventable and the person could have taken steps to prevent it, the employer probably is on sound ground,” said Sharona Hoffman, Case Western Reserve University professor of Law and Bioethics. “Employers are within their rights to establish this requirement. It's a work requirement and there are all kinds of work requirements that interfere with people's autonomy.”*

Many employers say they’re simply following the mandate handed down by the Occupational Safety and Health Administration (OSHA), which is currently on hold. It requires private employers with 100 or more staff required to enforce the COVID vaccine and offer paid time off for vaccination and recovery. Alternatives for those unwilling or lawfully protected, include weekly covid tests.

“Most of us in the United States live in cities and cities are population dense. And in order to survive in population-dense settings, you need really aggressive public help to stop there from being all sorts of illnesses transmitted in these very dense settings,” said Dr. Amy Edwards, Pediatric Infectious Disease Expert at UH Rainbow Babies and Children's Hospital. “Anybody saying that these are unfair or unconstitutional or that they've never been done before, it's just not true.”



What is next, death was preventable by not being fat, having diabetes, high blood cancer, not smoking


----------



## GURPS

*Are Covid vaccine mandates ethical? Here’s what medical experts think*


But according to Savulescu, four ethical conditions must be met to justify coercive policies like vaccine or mask mandates.

“First of all, the problem has to be significant, so you have to have a grave emergency or real risk of harming people. Secondly, you have to have a safe and effective intervention,” he told CNBC. “Thirdly, [the outcome] has to be better than fewer liberties and more restrictive measures. And lastly, the level of coercion has to be proportionate to the level of risk and the safety and effectiveness of the intervention.”

Savulescu said in his opinion, mandating Covid vaccines for an entire population did not meet those requirements. As the immunizations are not 100% effective at reducing transmission, he said they do not provide an extra level of protection to others that warrant such an extreme level of coercion.

“But there’s a second way in which you can justify coercion, which is less common, and that is when you’ve got a health system that will collapse if you don’t prevent people getting sick,” he said. “Then you can use coercion to stop people getting sick, not to prevent them infecting other people, but to stop them using that limited healthcare resource in an emergency.”

This could be used to justify making Covid vaccines compulsory, he said, but only when the policy was applied to the people who were most likely to require hospitalization or intensive care if they contracted the virus.

Vivek Cherian, a physician at Amita Health, agreed that to be ethically justified, the overall benefit of a vaccine mandate needed to outweigh the risk involved.

“The ethical dilemma, particularly in the United States, is the inherent conflict between an individual’s autonomy and liberty and the value to public health,” he said. “Given that if more people are vaccinated [it would] lead to fewer deaths, there is an ethical justification of the overall good.”

But in the U.S., Cherian said, there was “virtually zero chance we are going to see universally required vaccine mandates.”


----------



## GURPS

*Judge: All local health mandates null and void*


The decision is the result of a lawsuit by three plaintiffs who argued that local health departments and their directors do not have the authority to impose health mandates that the state constitution gives them the authority to.

The overturned laws represent examples of administrative law, in which government agencies have purview over a wide variety of economic functions, such as telecommunications, financial regulations, and social issues such as instances of racial discrimination. This type of law has traditionally been used by health departments to enact regulations based on the administrators' best judgement on their affect on public health and to prevent the spread of disease consistent with state law.

Green ruled that since those administrators are not directly elected by the people, they have no authority to issue those orders without much more specific guidance from the legislature. The ruling encompasses mask and vaccine mandates as well as the closure of businesses for violations of health directives. The delegation of authority to health departments based on necessity is deemed unconstitutional by Green.

The ruling states, "regulations that permit an agency health director to create and enforce orders and take other discretionary "control measures..." are unconstitutional and are therefore invalid."

Green also ruled that since a rule enacted in one county does not equally affect people in other counties, it violates the equal protection clause of the Missouri Constitution.


----------



## GURPS

*‘Not Negotiable’: French Government’s Plan to Impose Tough Vaccine Mandates In Caribbean Nations Martinique and Guadeloupe Backfires After Massive Protests*




The French government has instilled a vaccine mandate for health care workers and requires a health pass, or vaccine passport, for access to public buildings, including restaurants, cafes and libraries.
French Minister of the Economy Bruno Le Maire told reporters “the health pass is not negotiable” on the French Caribbean islands, and “we are not going to negotiate the health security of the French.”


----------



## GURPS

*West Seneca town supervisor: 'Mask and vaccine mandates are counterproductive'*


In addition, Dickson is calling on the county executive to meet with local leaders to come up with a plan to increase hospital capacity instead of requiring masks and proof of vaccination for the public.

"It's a mystery. You remember way back at the beginning of the pandemic, you had St. Joseph's, they were looking at other places to handle an increase in COVID cases, and it seems like we just forgot all about that," Dickson said.

2 On Your Side reached out to Erie County for a response. A spokesperson said, "Erie County will continue to work closely with hospitals and with New York to address capacity issues, which are real and can't be ignored."


----------



## GURPS

*The English data on vaccines and mortality, revisited*


One line tracked the number of weekly deaths per 100,000 vaccinated people aged 10-59 in England. The other tracked the number of deaths per 100,000 unvaccinated people in England. The chart showed that vaccinated people in this age group were dying overall at a higher rate than unvaccinated people.

[clip]


The “fact-checkers” have two primary complaints about the chart.

The first is that the vaccinated and unvaccinated groups are not exactly the same. A smaller percentage of teenagers than fifty-somethings are vaccinated, so the unvaccinated group overall skews somewhat younger than the older group. Since death rates rise with age, that difference may be enough to explain the gap between the two groups.

The second is that overall death rates in people over 60 (who are not covered in the chart) are much higher than those in the 10-59 range and appear to be lower in the vaccinated over the unvaccinated.

Another way to look at the objections: the first is that the chart doesn’t say what it seems to say, because of a hidden flaw in the data. The second is that it would be basically meaningless even if it did, because other more robust datasets contradict it.


----------



## PJay




----------



## GURPS

*Heritage Foundation sues Biden admin over vaccine mandate*

The American Center for Law and Justice filed a lawsuit on behalf of the Heritage Foundation in the U.S. Court of Appeals for the D.C. Circuit that claimed Biden’s vaccine mandate, enforced by the Occupational Safety and Health Administration (OSHA), represents a "gross abuse of power" and "clearly encroaches on the police power of states expressly reserved by the Tenth Amendment."


----------



## LightRoasted

If I may ...

A really good video ...


----------



## LightRoasted

If I may ...

A blast from the past ...


----------



## Kyle

German Health Minister: 'We Must Take Large Groups Of Unvaccinated And Concentrate Them Into Special Camps'

BERLIN—German Health Minister Jens Spahn has announced his aggressive plan to fight COVID, which will include gathering all the unvaccinated people and putting them in special secured areas where they won't bother anyone. 

"Ze key to fighting ze COVID iz very simple," said Spahn. "Ve must concentrate all ze filthy undesirables into special camps with very tall barbed-wire fences all around, where they will not infect us with their filthy anti-vaxx presence anymore." 

Unvaccinated Germans will also be required to wear highly-visible markings on their clothing, so everyone will know to stay away from them, or turn them in if they attempt to buy food in a public market.

"Zis iz for ze good of ze German people," continued Spahn. "Ve vill not tolerate zis disgusting unvaccinated in our presence anymore. Heil Science!" 











						German Health Minister: 'We Must Take Large Groups Of Unvaccinated And Concentrate Them Into Special Camps'
					

BERLIN—German Health Minister Jens Spahn has announced his aggressive plan to fight COVID, which will include gathering all the unvaccinated people and putting them in special secured areas where they won't bother anyone.




					babylonbee.com


----------



## GURPS

*University of Tennessee System drops mask mandate and vaccine requirements in latest twist*


UT System President Randy Boyd notified faculty and staff of the change Wednesday. Despite the suspension of the vaccine requirement, Boyd encouraged all staffers to get vaccinated. 

"As new strains of COVID-19 continue to appear, I strongly urge all UT employees who have not been vaccinated to once again consider getting vaccinated," Boyd said in the email. 

UT Knoxville Chancellor Donde Plowman echoed Boyd's response, confirming the mask and vaccine requirements were lifted for the Knoxville campus.


----------



## Kyle




----------



## SamSpade

I've sometimes been of two minds regarding COVID - for one, it HAS actually taken the life of someone close to me, and others who have died WITH it, albeit not because of it. So I do know that even if it is a tiny chance of a roll of the dice - sometimes the luck does run against you. It's no comfort at all to hear you have a one in a thousand chance of dying from it, only to lose a loved one ANYWAY.

But the hysteria is beyond ridiculous. The latest data regarding Omicron - from the person who discovered it in her patients no less - is that it is practically harmless. In fact, since it IS a much weaker form of the virus, it may yet prove to be a boon. If people develop a natural resistance to a weaker strain, we'll all be better off.

We're seeing yet another global panic over nothing. Would that people who DO this actually pay a political price later (but they never do).


----------



## Kyle

It makes me wonder what will happen if a real deadly pandemic, i.e. plague, polio, smallpox etc., ever hits.


----------



## Clem72

SamSpade said:


> I've sometimes been of two minds regarding COVID - for one, it HAS actually taken the life of someone close to me, and others who have died WITH it, albeit not because of it. So I do know that even if it is a tiny chance of a roll of the dice - sometimes the luck does run against you. It's no comfort at all to hear you have a one in a thousand chance of dying from it, only to lose a loved one ANYWAY.
> 
> But the hysteria is beyond ridiculous. The latest data regarding Omicron - from the person who discovered it in her patients no less - is that it is practically harmless. In fact, since it IS a much weaker form of the virus, it may yet prove to be a boon. If people develop a natural resistance to a weaker strain, we'll all be better off.
> 
> We're seeing yet another global panic over nothing. Would that people who DO this actually pay a political price later (but they never do).



I don't see a reason to panic either, but we do need to wait for more data. The median age in South Africa is 11 years younger than ours, and in general they are "healthier" (in terms of comorbidities associated with higher risk of death from COVID). Not to mention I have heard (though not confirmed obviously) that this doctors patients were generally vaccinated as well.


----------



## Clem72

Kyle said:


> It makes me wonder what will happen if a real deadly pandemic, i.e. plague, polio, smallpox etc., ever hits.



The real deadly viruses are generally easier to identify and lock down.  You don't need to tell a dude with Polio to not cough on the store clerk, because unlike COVID this person is unwell enough to keep their ass at home (or in a hospital). And someone with ebola will have no issue, whatsoever, of getting people to stand more than 6 feet away from them.


----------



## LightRoasted

If I may ...



Kyle said:


> It makes me wonder what will happen if a real deadly pandemic, i.e. plague, polio, smallpox etc., ever hits.


All Things, terrestrial, universal, galactic, eventually reach stage of entropy. We are no different. Live for today, for tomorrow may not come.


----------



## GURPS

*Nevada Will Charge Unvaccinated State Workers $55 A Month More For Health Insurance*


Nevada will become the first state to do this, ABC News reported, with the state Public Employees’ Benefit Program Board voting on Thursday to charge unvaccinated workers more to “offset the costs of testing those who haven’t gotten shots are required to undergo in certain workplaces.”

DuAne Young, Nevada Gov. Steve Sisolak’s policy director, told the outlet that “This is pandemic has been shouldered on the burden of everyone. And now this particular burden — the testing — should be shouldered on the burden of those who refuse to” get vaccinated.

The increase in healthcare plan cost won’t go into effect until July 2022, ABC reported.


----------



## GURPS

*Top Medical News Site Lies About Doctors Who Noticed Lockdowns Didn’t Work* 


_To publish a claim that falsely alleges the anti-vaccine movement has the support of professors at Harvard, Stanford, and Oxford universities is damaging for vaccine confidence._


Once trusted sources that provided the latest medical information from a variety of perspectives, medical news sites like Medpage Today have turned into political mouthpieces for governments that imposed unsuccessful lockdown policies resulting in more than 750,000 U.S. Covid deaths and enormous collateral damage.

A population panicked by public health messaging closed schools and skipped basic medical care resulting in worse cancer, cardiovascular diseases, mental health, and educational outcomes. Universal lockdowns dragged out the pandemic over a longer time period.

Sweden and the other Scandinavian countries implemented more limited restrictions, focusing instead on protecting older, high-risk citizens. The result? Scandinavia has lower Covid mortality than most other European countries and less collateral harm. In the United States, Florida shifted to a similar approach, resulting in a lower age-adjusted Covid mortality than the national average and less collateral harm.


----------



## LightRoasted

If I may ...

So really what is that different? I know when I've had the flu, I couldn't tell, or care, if I had a loss of taste or smell. I probably did, but to too laid out to even notice or care.


Flu symptoms:


Fever
Chills
Cough
Sore throat
Runny or stuffy nose
Muscle or body aches
Headaches
Fatigue (tiredness)
Diarrhea
Nausea Vomiting
Covid symptoms:


Fever
chills
cough
fatigue (tiredness)
Muscle or body aches
Headaches
A loss of taste or smell
Sore throat
Congestion or runny nose
Nausea or vomiting
Diarrhea


*Persons at Risk of Complications from Influenza (Add renamed flu, COVID, here as well).*

Persons with coexisting medical conditions​Any condition that may compromise the handling of respiratory secretions (e.g., neuromuscular diseases, cerebral palsy, stroke, seizure disorder, dementia)​Asthma or other chronic pulmonary disease​Chronic liver disease​Chronic renal disease​Heart disease (acquired or congenital)​Immunosuppression (e.g., human immunodeficiency virus infection, cancer, transplant recipients, use of immunosuppressive medications)​Long-term aspirin therapy in patients younger than 19 years​Metabolic disorders (acquired [e.g., diabetes mellitus] or inherited [e.g., mitochondrial disorders])​Morbid obesity​Sickle cell anemia and other hemoglobinopathies​Special groups​Adults 65 years and older​Children younger than 5 years (particularly those younger than 2 years)​Institutionalized adults (e.g., those living in long-term care facilities, prisons, or college dormitories)​Pregnant and postpartum women (up to 2 weeks postpartum, including pregnancy loss)​


Starting to see a pattern here?


----------



## TPD

Coming to a country near you...


----------



## GURPS

*De Blasio Announces NYC Private Sector Vaccine Mandate For All Employees*



De Blasio is heading out the door, but just before ending his time in office, he is imposing new coronavirus restrictions on New York City residents.

According to MSNBC’s “Morning Joe,” the mayor is also requiring proof of vaccination for all indoor dining, fitness, and entertainment venues for children ages 5 to 11. In addition to these changes, citizens must receive two vaccine shots as opposed to one to be considered fully vaccinated.

De Blasio called the move a “pre-emptive strike” on COVID ahead of the winter months on the morning talk show.

“We’ve got the colder weather, which is going to really create additional challenges with the Delta variant, we’ve got holiday gatherings. We in New York City have decided to use a preemptive strike to really do something bold to stop the further growth of COVID and the dangers it’s causing to all of us,” de Blasio said before announcing that his health department would have more information later on Monday.



WTF is wrong with these people


----------



## GURPS

*GOP Rep. Biggs Calls NYC Mayor De Blasio A ‘Tyrant’ Following Latest Vaccine Mandate Requirements*


----------



## GURPS




----------



## LightRoasted

If I may ...

Ladies and Gentlemen of the forum, you too hemirrhoid, I present to you a new anthem......

Does it take OZ to show us how to fight for freedom?

*'Stick Your Vaccine Mandate Up Your Ass'*


----------



## Hijinx

LightRoasted said:


> If I may ...
> 
> Ladies and Gentlemen of the forum, you too hemirrhoid, I present to you a new anthem......
> 
> Does it take OZ to show us how to fight for freedom?
> 
> *'Stick Your Vaccine Mandate Up Your Ass'*




That's Beautiful.


----------



## GURPS

*Questions Raised About Study Linking mRNA Vaccines to Increased ACS Risk*


The abstract in question, published November 8 in _Circulation_ and presented at the AHA meeting, carries an alarming title: “mRNA COVID Vaccines Dramatically Increase Endothelial Inflammatory Markers and ACS Risk as Measured by the PULS Cardiac Test: a Warning.” The PULS Cardiac Test (GD Biosciences) uses levels of nine biomarkers to estimate the 5-year risk of developing ACS. There’s some evidence that use of the test predicts acute coronary events in intermediate-risk patients and may influence treatment decisions, but a PubMed search indicates that it has not been extensively studied and it’s unclear how commonly PULS is used in practice.

As Gundry reports in the study, his group has been using the test routinely in their preventive cardiology practice—measuring it every 3 to 6 months—over the past several years. After the mRNA vaccines started rolling out, they observed “dramatic changes in the PULS score,” with increases in three biomarkers in particular 2 to 10 weeks after the second dose—interleukin-16, soluble Fas, and hepatocyte growth factor. Those changes, Gundry reports, resulted in an increase in the estimated 5-year risk of ACS from 11% to 25%.

“We conclude that the mRNA [vaccines] dramatically increase inflammation on the endothelium and T-cell infiltration of cardiac muscle and may account for the observations of increased thrombosis, cardiomyopathy, and other vascular events following vaccination,” the abstract says. “Because of these findings, we have recommended low-dose aspirin and/or quercetin for 2 weeks postinjection.”


----------



## Hijinx

Well I already take low dose aspirin so i guess I am ok, But I am going to pass on the booster.


----------



## GURPS

*Another Ultra-Vaxxed Nation Sees Massive Covid Case and Hospitalization Spike*


Basic logic tells us that injecting the vast majority of people in many countries should result in a sharp decline in cases. That’s literally what vaccines are supposed to do. How is it that the most vaccinated nations in the world are experiencing the sharpest spikes in new cases and hospitalizations and the masses aren’t screaming for Big Pharma liars to be arrested? How can anyone promote a vaccine mandate when the evidence is so blatant that they’re not working and may be the cause of spikes?

The latest example comes from ultra-vaxxed France. According to SHTF Plan:




> _Over 76% of France’s population is fully “vaccinated” and yet COVID cases are at an all-time high. Cases now are higher than they were in 2020 when the “vaccines” were not yet available. Aren’t we glad these shots are so safe and effective?
> France has reported 59,019 new COVID-19 cases over the past 24 hours, which is the highest number since April, the national agency for public health said. Hospitalizations have also been on the rise, according to a report by RT. All of this, as government data shows that around 76% of French citizens are fully vaccinated, with over 50 million of the 67-million-strong population receiving at least two vaccine doses._


----------



## GURPS

*Lock Up the Dangerous Vaccinated! They're Killing People!*


The appearance of the highly transmissible omicron variant has highlighted a phenomenon among the vaccinated: asymptomatic cases of COVID-19.

This is an extremely dangerous situation!

At least unvaccinated people generally have the decency to come down with symptoms, alerting themselves and those around them that they may be carrying WuFlu.

Meanwhile, the filthy vaxxed pass blithely among us, unconcerned that they could be walking Petri dishes. This is an even more terrifying situation when taken in combination with what we’ve known for quite some time: vaccinated people are every bit as able to transmit COVID-19 as are unvaccinated people.


----------



## GURPS




----------



## LightRoasted

If I may ...

*HHS MADE VACCINE DECEPTION LAW BACK IN 1984:
THEY HAVE TO LIE ABOUT SAFETY TO PUSH VACCINE!*


----------



## GURPS

Opinion columnist Hayes Brown writes:



> … as many people have pointed out, the Republican senators who demonize the mandate for the private sector are themselves already vaccinated.
> That may seem like another bit of blatant hypocrisy from the GOP. But for a party that’s more notable for abandoning its moral foundations in pursuit of naked power grabs, this rejection of a federal vaccine mandate is actually one of the most ideologically consistent stances that the Republican Party has held in a decade. It’s unfortunate, though, that the party has chosen to find its conservative, small-government ideals only in relation to a pandemic that is still killing 1,100 Americans a week.
> The justification for this seeming dissonance, at least in their framing, comes down to personal choice.




How is it blatant hypocrisy when we’re talking about two different things: choosing to get the vaccine and forcing someone else to get it at the cost of their job or maybe even worse?
















						MSNBC says Republicans hating mandates but loving vaccines 'may seem like another bit of blatant hypocrisy from the GOP'
					

This is not the own MSNBC was hoping for.




					twitchy.com


----------



## GURPS




----------



## LightRoasted

If I may ...

Another self confessed red pilled individual.


----------



## GURPS

*Philadelphia rolls out COVID-19 vaccination requirements for indoor dining establishments*


PHILADELPHIA (WPVI) -- Philadelphia officials announced Monday that proof of a COVID-19 vaccine will soon be required to eat inside a restaurant or food establishment, saying the mandate is meant to help prevent another shutdown of indoor dining.

Patrons will have to show their vaccination card and a form of government ID.

The rollout begins January 3, Philadelphia Health Commissioner Dr. Cheryl Bettigole said.

"Any place that sells food or drink to be consumed on-site will have to require that everyone who enters be fully vaccinated against COVID-19," she said.

For the first two weeks, January 3 to January 17, establishments may choose to accept proof of the negative COVID test in lieu of proof of vaccination.

"That negative COVID test must have been for the last 24 hours," Bettigole said. "

After January 17, negative COVID-19 tests will no longer be accepted.


----------



## GURPS

*Moderna's flu data offer a clear lesson: mRNA isn't magic*


An mRNA version of the existing flu shots could still be useful and offer a couple advantages, but they also come with their own often over-looked shortcomings. Chief among them is the shot’s reactogenicity — i.e., its tendency to cause significant headaches, fever and other unpleasant side effects in the days after inoculation.

Moderna’s data showed that, like its Covid-19 vaccine, its flu shot caused more adverse reactions than protein-based or live virus vaccine. On a conference call, analysts argued that could stand in the way of Moderna’s greater ambition of building a single seasonal shot that combines flu, RSV and Covid-19 vaccine — a vision that’s only feasible with mRNA.

If just the flu and coronavirus shot each triggered such side effects on their own, SVB Leerink’s Mani Foroohar noted, how reactogenic would they be combined?


----------



## GURPS

*Forcing People Into COVID Vaccines Ignores Important Scientific Information* 


*Universal Vaccination Based on False Premise*

In the case of COVID-19 vaccines, the censorship aims to stamp out any questions about a universal vaccination program that, it is now clear, was based on the false premise that low-risk individuals must get vaccinated to halt the spread of COVID-19 and end the pandemic. Almost a year into the global vaccination campaign – and starting long before omicron arrived – all the data stand in stark opposition to this belief.

Rapidly waning vaccine efficacy and COVID-19 surges in countries and regions with high vaccination rates – including Israel, the United Kingdom, Singapore, and now Europe, as well as high-vaccination U.S. states like Vermont – are evidence that vaccinated individuals can spread COVID-19 at rates comparable to the unvaccinated. Multiple studies have shown that viral load in vaccinated individuals with COVID-19 is the same as in the unvaccinated.

Most damning, reports regularly published by the British government show that for every age group from 30 years and up, vaccinated individuals are now actually more likely to test positive for COVID-19. In the case of the 40-59-year-old age group, in the latest report the rate is twice as high among the vaccinated.

Whether this is due to the physiological effects of the vaccines or to social factors – for example freer socializing by the vaccinated – the United Kingdom’s record-breaking surge across a mostly vaccinated population makes one thing clear: mass vaccination will not stop the pandemic. Similar surges fueled by breakthrough cases around the world tell the same story.

This is not disinformation but simply data, which everyone should be free to consider and discuss – even more so as it bears critically on the cost-benefit analysis individuals must make as they decide whether to receive the COVID-19 vaccine and subsequent boosters.


----------



## spr1975wshs

One other thing I saw in a British NHS report, looks like asthmatics are at lower risk.
The doctors doing the study think that Albuterol and other such meds help the lungs stave off the infection.


----------



## Hijinx

spr1975wshs said:


> One other thing I saw in a British NHS report, looks like asthmatics are at lower risk.
> The doctors doing the study think that
> Albuterol and other such meds help the lungs stave off the infection.



We can't have that.  Nothing staves off the infection except faucci's favored medicines.


----------



## LightRoasted

If I may ...

Here's a one two ...

At a certain point in the video, listen to what a fellow says about past _flu_ vaccine deaths ....

*THIS MAY BE ONE OF THE MOST POWERFUL VIDEOS IN THE PAST 19 MONTHS!!!*




From Pfizer themselves. COVID vaccine deaths: 1223; this number is for only the first three (3) months after the vaccines started!


----------



## PeoplesElbow

Clem72 said:


> The real deadly viruses are generally easier to identify and lock down.  You don't need to tell a dude with Polio to not cough on the store clerk, because unlike COVID this person is unwell enough to keep their ass at home (or in a hospital). And someone with ebola will have no issue, whatsoever, of getting people to stand more than 6 feet away from them.


Not exactly, one of the major reasons for Ebola outbreaks is in the area prone to Ebola it's a cultural thing to hug and kiss the dead bodies.


----------



## GURPS




----------



## Hijinx

Can you ever trust a vaccine, when a law was passed to protect the vaccine makers from law suits.,


----------



## GURPS

*A Skeptic’s Case Against Boosting Everyone *


On November 29, a few days after South African scientists issued their first report on the Omicron variant, the CDC called for all adults to get a booster shot. The decision was based on the earliest data available on Omicron, which offered a preview of the variant’s ability to erode the protection of vaccines and prior infection, leading to increased transmissibility.

But not everyone agreed. As a member of the FDA’s vaccine advisory committee, Dr. Paul Offit, a professor of pediatrics at Children’s Hospital of Philadelphia, had not supported widespread boosting at the committee’s meetings in September and October when the agency authorized boosters for all adults. On the same day the CDC strengthened its recommendation, Offit co-authored an op-ed in the Washington_ Post_ with two former top officials in the FDA’s office of vaccine research who reportedly resigned in the fall in part because of their opposition to the FDA’s authorization of boosters for all. The trio wrote that they were in favor of boosters for people at high risk of serious illness, and those who might be in regular contact with the vulnerable, but they made an argument against boosters for all, writing that the focus on boosting interfered with vaccination campaigns and that vaccines continued to be extraordinarily effective, even against Omicron, which was in its infancy. Intelligencer called Offit to ask him about the latest data on Omicron and vaccines.


----------



## LightRoasted

If I may ...

In a country, Africa, where nearly everyone had _never_ had even one injection, still managed to survive and live a normal life. Until of course, in some fashion, reached the US and other Nations, then, it's again, batten down the hatches, everyone get the 1, 2, 3, 4, shots, quickly to stave off a variant/version that does nothing.


----------



## Grumpy

Professional Sports Again Prove the Folly of Vaccines and “COVID Protocols”
					

Professional sports teams are playing along with absurd COVID protocols because they think it will help Dems. They should reverse course.




					thebluestateconservative.com


----------



## herb749

Grumpy said:


> Professional Sports Again Prove the Folly of Vaccines and “COVID Protocols”
> 
> 
> Professional sports teams are playing along with absurd COVID protocols because they think it will help Dems. They should reverse course.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thebluestateconservative.com




Why test the vaccinated unless they know the vaccine doesn't work. If the vaccinated test positive just treat it like a cold or flu if they feel sick. Aren't we being told the vaccinated may feel ill but won't wind up in the hospital or dead.


----------



## Grumpy

herb749 said:


> Aren't we being told the vaccinated may feel ill but won't wind up in the hospital or dead.



I don't put much stock in the folks that are doing the telling, their credibility is sorely lacking over the past 18 months.


----------



## LightRoasted

If I may ...



herb749 said:


> Why test the vaccinated unless they know the vaccine doesn't work. If the vaccinated test positive just treat it like a cold or flu if they feel sick. Aren't we being told the vaccinated may feel ill but won't wind up in the hospital or dead.


Hell. Not only that, but why even test asymptomatic people?


----------



## herb749

So the NFL came out with a new rule for the players and their union agreed. For the rest of this season if you test positive you will not be tested again for 90 days. The regular season is over in less than 30. The playoffs another 30.

More than half the players have said F this, stop the testing altogether.


----------



## GURPS

*Incompetent Public Health Bureaucrats at CDC Overcounted Partially Vaccinated Americans*

“We don’t have any faith in the numbers on the CDC website, and we never refer to them,” James Garrow, a spokesman for the Philadelphia Department of Public Health, told Bloomberg News.


The Centers for Disease Control has been overcounting the number of partially vaccinated Americans by counting booster shots and second doses as first doses.

The practical impact of the CDC’s incompetence is troubling. It’s likely several million more Americans than thought did not receive even one shot of the vaccine and are not vaccinated at all. And it points to the chaos and dysfunction present at the CDC during the time when their expertise was desperately needed to navigate through the pandemic.


----------



## TPD

I also don’t trust Hogan’s 90% vax rate among Marylanders.


----------



## GURPS

*Swedes Are Implanting Microchip Vaccine Passports. It Won’t Stop There*


Last week, the world glimpsed a future in which vaccine passports are implanted under the skin. A viral video from South China Morning Post profiled a Swedish start-up hub, Epicenter, that injects its employees with microchips.

“Right now it is very convenient to have a COVID passport always accessible on your implant,” its chief disruption officer, Hannes Sjöblad, told the interviewer. Oddly enough, he repeatedly spoke of chipping “arms” when we clearly see a woman opening doors with her hand.

Two years earlier, Sjöblad told ITV, “I want us humans to open up and improve our sensory universe, our cognitive functions. … I want to merge humans with technology and I think it will be awesome.”

Naturally, some Christians see the Mark of the Beast. In a sane world, the idea of having your hand chipped to access public goods or private property—to receive a mark in order to “buy, sell, or trade”—should alarm anyone, regardless of religious persuasion. The same goes for using an implanted brain-computer interface to access the digital realm, as Elon Musk plans to do with Neuralink.

Yet for a growing fringe, this invasive tech isn’t just desirable. It’s already normal. Presently, some 5,000 Swedes use implanted radio frequency identification (RFID) chips to open doors, pay cashless, present medical records, access concert venues, and ride public transportation. According to Ars Technica_,_ as of 2018 an estimated 50,000-100,000 people worldwide have microchip implants, primarily in their hands.


----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS

*Covid vaccines “most dangerous biological medicinal product rollout in human history,” says Dr. Peter McCullough*


This international group, which has long opposed the mass rollout of Fauci Flu shots, argued that the human immune system, provoked by the injections, could end up attacking its own tissues (autoimmune disease) when it detects the presence of synthetic spike proteins.

Untold thousands of deaths have already occurred from this, though most of them never make it into the government databases. Numerous presenters, including Dr. Peter McCullough, who has also long stood against the injections, revealed scientific evidence to support these and other claims.

McCullough, by the way, has actually come out to say that covid “vaccines” are the “most dangerous biological medicinal product rollout in human history.” He remains one of the most vocal opponents to the current agenda.

German pathologist and professor Dr. Arne Burkhardt, who has more than 40 years of experience in the field, also presented at the symposium. He conducted his own research on the tissues and organs from 15 different patients where a post-mortem had been performed.

Eight of the bodies were women and seven were men, all between the ages of 28 and 95. Each of these individuals died between seven days and six months post-injection.


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## TPD

Lol the irony...


----------



## Sneakers

News just now said Covid infections have hit a new DAILY new cases of over 1 million worldwide.  1 million new cases.  Per day.  It's very clear there is no way this is going to be curbed, controls are useless, so the thing to do now is just stop with the masks, mandates, islolation, etc... get back to a totally normal life, and let this thing run it's course.  At this infection rate, the entire world will have been exposed in short order and then it's done.


----------



## TPD

Boosters for 12+ year olds.   Virtual learning. Vaccines to go to restaurants.  Lockdowns. Covid camps. Yup it’s all working to stop the spread.


----------



## kwillia

Sneakers said:


> News just now said Covid infections have hit a new DAILY new cases of over 1 million worldwide.  1 million new cases.  Per day.  It's very clear there is no way this is going to be curbed, controls are useless, so the thing to do now is just stop with the masks, mandates, islolation, etc... get back to a totally normal life, and let this thing run it's course.  At this infection rate, the entire world will have been exposed in short order and then it's done.


2022 the year of worldwide herd immunity! We are saved!


----------



## TPD

kwillia said:


> 2022 the year of worldwide herd immunity! We are saved!


Are you drunk already? Pace yourself -4 hours to Go.


----------



## Kyle

Unvaccinated Man Feeling Left Out As All His Vaccinated Friends Have COVID



https://babylonbee.com/news/unvacci...-out-as-all-his-vaccinated-friends-have-covid


----------



## rio

And the "cases" are milder than ever. Some still have it rough, like the flu, but not terrible. Some people in the same household both have the same symptoms at the same time (moderate cold) one is positive for covid, one negative- just a cold, both fully vaccinated and boosted. These people live with my in-laws, who had been out of town for Christmas. My in- laws came to stay with us for a few days rather than go home. Said if both parties  just had colds they would've gone home, but they don't want the "coverd" (as FIL pronounces it).
AND...someone else they know had covid and is now in the hospital because of it,  with pneumonia. Because that has never happened to anyone with a respiratory illness before. God help me for the next few days!


----------



## TPD

rio said:


> Some people in the same household both have the same symptoms at the same time (moderate cold) one is positive for covid, one negative-


Got a friend with 2 kids Who are 3 years old and younger. Both slept in same bed this week because in-laws were visiting. One kid just tested positive, one negative. Makes no damn sense. As @LightRoasted keeps saying, these tests are not designed to detect the ‘rona.


----------



## GURPS

TPD said:


> As @LightRoasted keeps saying, these tests are not designed to detect the ‘rona.




ah but my employer is demanding I get weekly tested out of pocket, because I will not reveal my vax status


----------



## Kyle




----------



## LightRoasted

If I may ...



GURPS said:


> ah but my employer is demanding I get weekly tested out of pocket, because I will not reveal my vax status


Just say that you do not consent to such testing, being asymptomatic, and that your medical history is private information, and that any request from your employer is an intrusive request for personal private medical information, (and therefore none of their business). [Unless of course they post their personal medical history for all to see, and that ain't gonna happen]. And that if you ever suspect, that you do get any such symptoms or fall ill, that you are responsible, (since you wear big boy pants), enough to stay home until such time that you recover are no longer ill. Just as you would have at any other time in the past, pre-COVID, such as if you got the flu or a bad cold.


----------



## Gilligan

LightRoasted said:


> If I may ...
> 
> 
> Just say that you do not consent to such testing, being asymptomatic, and that your medical history is private information, and that any request from your employer is an intrusive request for personal private medical information, (and therefore none of their business). [Unless of course they post their personal medical history for all to see, and that ain't gonna happen]. And that if you ever suspect, that you do get any such symptoms or fall ill, that you are responsible, (since you wear big boy pants), enough to stay home until such time that you recover are no longer ill. Just as you would have at any other time in the past, pre-COVID, such as if you got the flu or a bad cold.



And, this being an at-will state, the employers response can be simply: "OK...fine...yr fired".


----------



## LightRoasted

If I may ...



Gilligan said:


> And, this being an at-will state, the employers response can be simply: "OK...fine...yr fired".


True. However, if more people would sack up and stand united against these pricks then I'm betting the matter would drop pretty quickly.


----------



## Gilligan

LightRoasted said:


> If I may ...
> 
> 
> True. However, if more people would sack up and stand united against these pricks then I'm betting the matter would drop pretty quickly.


Could be ...
Or..maybe the courts will stomp out some of the overreaching mandates...


----------



## LightRoasted

If I may ...



Gilligan said:


> Could be ... Or..maybe the courts will stomp out some of the overreaching mandates...


Why wait for the courts? People of the world unite!!!!


----------



## GURPS

Gilligan said:


> Could be ...
> Or..maybe the courts will stomp out some of the overreaching mandates...




Yeah I've been hoping ... but no decisions are going to be made before I lose my job from not playing along


----------



## PJay

GURPS said:


> Yeah I've been hoping ... but no decisions are going to be made before I lose my job from not playing along



Maybe this will be helpful. 









						Covid-19 Resources: Medical, Legal, Forms, Jobs & Other Critical Information - coreysdigs.com
					

Covid 19 resource page with medical & legal assistance, forms, no vax req job boards, key info for employees, students, families, and people.




					www.coreysdigs.com


----------



## Hijinx

I have been waiting for the Courts to say the Mandates are unconstitutional, I have been waiting for the courts to turn loose Kim Potter and Derek Chauvin. I have been waiting for the Courts to convict some of the rich politicians who visited Epsteins Island. I have been waiting to see BLM and ANTIFA be called terrorist organizations, I have been waiting for the courts to find standing for the law suits involving cheating in the last election. Getting a bit tired of waiting.


----------



## LightRoasted

If I may ...

A very good and through report, concise and understandable.

THE PFIZER INOCULATIONS FOR COVID-19 ~ MORE HARM THAN GOOD.



			https://www.canadiancovidcarealliance.org/wp-content/uploads/2021/12/The-COVID-19-Inoculations-More-Harm-Than-Good-REV-Dec-16-2021.pdf


----------



## LightRoasted

If I may ...

And another report ...

*On COVID vaccines: why they cannot work, and irrefutable evidence of their causative role in deaths after vaccination.*



			https://doctors4covidethics.org/wp-content/uploads/2021/12/end-covax.pdf


----------



## GURPS

*Joe Rogan Leads EXODUS Off Twitter To GETTR After Banning Of Dr. Robert Malone And Censorship*


----------



## Hijinx

They are fighting a mutated Virus with the same old vaccine that didn't work that well in the first place.


----------



## herb749

Hijinx said:


> They are fighting a mutated Virus with the same old vaccine that didn't work that well in the first place.




But, but, but, it will keep you out of the hospital.


----------



## LightRoasted

If I may ...

Ivermectin, effective, ~ because it came from nature. Just like penicillin.


----------



## UglyBear

LightRoasted said:


> If I may ...
> 
> Ivermectin, effective, ~ because it came from nature. Just like penicillin.



I just had to give my dog heart worm medication.  A nice little meat-flavored chewable pill.  The label says “invermectin”.  Thought for two seconds if I should give it to the dog, or save it in case I get the ‘rona.


----------



## stgislander

UglyBear said:


> I just had to give my dog heart worm medication.  A nice little meat-flavored chewable pill.  The label says “invermectin”.  Thought for two seconds if I should give it to the dog, or save it in case I get the ‘rona.


Don't worry, I've thought the same thing.


----------



## rio

UglyBear said:


> I just had to give my dog heart worm medication.  A nice little meat-flavored chewable pill.  The label says “invermectin”.  Thought for two seconds if I should give it to the dog, or save it in case I get the ‘rona.


The struggle is real, man, the struggle is real.


----------



## LightRoasted

If I may ...

*CDC Admits 61% Of Teens Hospitalized For COVID-19 Had Severe Obesity*







						CDC Admits 61% Of Teens Hospitalized For COVID-19 Had Severe Obesity | ZeroHedge
					

ZeroHedge - On a long enough timeline, the survival rate for everyone drops to zero




					www.zerohedge.com


----------



## GURPS

*Michigan Getting Pummeled by COVID After Firing Unvaxxed Healthcare Workers*


Michigan’s Henry Ford Health System (HFHS), which owns five hospitals in the Detroit metro area, is getting battered by new cases of the Bat Flu. HFHS has roughly 32,000 employees, and 686 have tested positive for the Chinese Sneeze in the past seven days. That’s roughly 2% of their staff.

But wait, this is omicron. Almost no one dies from it. What’s the problem?

HFHS also closed 97 beds, roughly 5% of their 2,000 total beds, due to “staffing shortages.” Reminder: HFHS fired 400 workers last October for not getting vaccinated. This clownish decision came _after_ they were hit by “unprecedented staffing challenges, only exasperated by this pandemic.”

Roughly 1,900 employees were granted exemptions from the HFHS vaccine mandate.

So you were low on workers and you canned 400 more? Now Michigan is setting records for COVID cases. Who would make that kind of decision?

Henry Ford Health currently has 480 patients with COVID. That’s a jump of 25% from last week.


----------



## Hijinx

Last night was the worst I have seen at St. Mary's ER.
Southern Md, and Calvert were on Reroute Charles and St. Mary's on condition Red.
Beds filled up and wait times of an hour for ambulances to get people off their cots.
Some of their vaccinated  nurse's at home with Covid.
It was a mad house.


----------



## herb749

Hijinx said:


> Last night was the worst I have seen at St. Mary's ER.
> Southern Md, and Calvert were on Reroute Charles and St. Mary's on condition Red.
> Beds filled up and wait times of an hour for ambulances to get people off their cots.
> Some of their vaccinated  nurse's at home with Covid.
> It was a mad house.




Yep politics, all because our govt health officials are controlled by Big Pharm and wouldn't allow people to use alternative means to help themselves. The vaccine was the only way.


----------



## Kyle

Businesses Now Requiring Positive COVID Test As Proof Of Vaccination

U.S.–American businesses are now requiring employees to test positive for COVID before beginning their workday, since catching COVID is now the best way to prove you've been vaccinated.

The new self-imposed mandates come hot on the heels of President Biden threatening to maybe require it among federal employees at some arbitrary point in the future possibly.

Dr. Anthony Fauci has applauded the businesses for the new approach. "You know, since the vaccine has been so perfect, but ineffectual, this will enable people to take advantage of natural immunity as if it were a sort of booster shot. I think the sooner we all get sick the better because it'll really bump up that vaccine efficacy."

"We do still recommend masks, though," he added.












						Businesses Now Requiring Positive COVID Test As Proof Of Vaccination
					

U.S.–American businesses are now requiring employees to test positive for COVID before beginning their workday, since catching COVID is now the best way to prove you've been vaccinated.




					babylonbee.com


----------



## herb749

Has the Fed date for vaccinations started yet.? The unions were fighting them over it last I heard.


----------



## Kyle




----------



## GURPS

*New Study CONFIRMS COVID Vaccine Affecting Women's Menstrual Cycles, CDC Says NOT To Worry*



youtube.com/watch?v=kG4t_jphxaM


----------



## GURPS

*Vaccine Passports Might Be The Most Useless Policy in World History*


Vaccine passports are abhorrent.

Any discussion of vaccine passports must start by acknowledging that even accepting the premise of vaccine passports is unacceptable. They’re a horrific, devastating infringement on human rights, liberty and freedom that is antithetical to life in a modern democracy.

There is no moral or ethical argument for vaccine passports that is remotely viable. They’re an utter disgrace, and if sanity ever returns to humanity, they will be looked on as an awe-inspiring stain on history — one of those moments that future generations look back on in wonder at how a supposedly intelligent species was capable of committing or accepting such oppressive government intrusion.

That said, if your political ideology requires you to support vaccine passports to prop up your unearned sense of superiority and maintain the pretense of caring about “science,” any degree of intellectual honesty at this point would demand that you abandon that support.

Vaccine passports are failing.

And they aren’t just failing a little bit. They are _catastrophically _failing. Failure at a level unseen during previous COVID surges. They are failing to control COVID, to keep people “safe,” to provide anything of remote value whatsoever other than increasing distrust in governments, public health officials and ultimately (and tragically), vaccines.

Covering the full scale of the collapse of the pretense of vaccine passports would require an entire book, or maybe several books, but it’s important to run through, in real time, a few of the best examples.

If any individual who claims to care about “science” or “believe that science is real” still supports vaccine passports, they have forfeited any and all rights to be taken seriously.


----------



## PJay

Hijinx said:


> It's an amazing new world we are going in to.



All because..





Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS

Yeah how about them Vax Passports


----------



## Hijinx

By the time the Government stops trying to scare the piss out of everyone there won't be a small business left in the country in Blue States.


----------



## GURPS

*Kandiyohi County moving forward with OSHA-required vaccine mandate while waiting for final decision from Supreme Court*


"In the next week or so, I think that information will be clear one way or another," said Larry Kleindl, county administrator. "Until that point, we have no choice but to continue to make reasonable efforts to follow the guidelines," from both the federal and state Occupational Safety and Health Administration.

Kleindl presented information on the mandate at Tuesday's meeting of the Kandiyohi County Board of Commissioners.

The rules from OSHA came down on Nov. 4 and require businesses with more than 100 employees to determine the vaccination status of all its employees and maintain records of that vaccination status, require those employees not vaccinated to be tested for COVID-19 at least weekly and make sure that in most cases unvaccinated employees wear a face covering when indoors or when occupying a vehicle with another person for work purposes.


----------



## GURPS

*How vaccine mandates became a political weapon*



Before last year it might have seemed obvious that the guiding ethos of technocracy was cold utilitarian calculus, but in the past two years it has become something like the opposite: moral fervour. Various factors brought about this shift, but the reaction of the technocrats and their constituency to Trump, with his “war on the administrative state” and love of the “poorly educated”, was arguably the crucial one. Tinkering behind the scenes, as was favoured in the Obama era, was no longer a viable approach for a class that felt its interests threatened.

Early on in the pandemic, the writer Alex Hochuli described the pandemic as “technocracy’s end-of-life rally”. At least temporarily, it had put the experts maligned over the previous half-decade back in the drivers’ seat. But the populist fervour that had driven the Trump movement re-energised itself in reaction to lockdowns and mask and vaccine mandates. Initially, this seemed to place the technocrats in an unassailable position, since they could impugn their allies as aiders and abettors of disease and death.

However, this high ground is illusory: the track record of their mandates has proven middling at best. For instance, Los Angeles county, with vaccine and mask mandates, fared no better after implementing them — slightly worse, in fact — than neighbouring Orange County, which had neither. Furthermore, vaccine mandates for health care workers, many of whom already have immunity from prior Covid infection, have led to staffing shortages nationwide as reluctant workers have resigned or been fired, leaving hospitals worse-prepared to confront the Omicron case surge. The refusal to acknowledge such failures and tradeoffs is even more self-discrediting.

But there is also a more profound issue at play: while technocrats’ rule by moral fiat has allowed some critics to be bludgeoned into submission, it also exacerbates the deeper problem of governance by unelected bureaucrats in a system nominally premised on the consent of the governed. Sunstein and his Obama-era acolytes were aware of this risk even if their project was informed by anti-democratic assumptions. This was why they were so concerned to preserve at least nominal freedom of choice on the part of citizens.


----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## Hijinx

They come up with new crap every day, They don't know dick about this virus, but they do want control.


----------



## SamSpade

Oops! Lawyer in SCOTUS Mandate Case Tests Positive Despite Being Vaxxed and Boosted
					

One of the attorneys arguing against Biden's mandates got COVID, despite being triple-vaxed, making his case all the more convincing.




					www.westernjournal.com
				




One of the lawyers arguing AGAINST the mandate tested positive - oooh, the irony, those so gleeful on the left.
Except he was vaccinated, and boosted - oh, the futility of it.


----------



## Hijinx

SamSpade said:


> Oops! Lawyer in SCOTUS Mandate Case Tests Positive Despite Being Vaxxed and Boosted
> 
> 
> One of the attorneys arguing against Biden's mandates got COVID, despite being triple-vaxed, making his case all the more convincing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.westernjournal.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of the lawyers arguing AGAINST the mandate tested positive - oooh, the irony, those so gleeful on the left.
> Except he was vaccinated, and boosted - oh, the futility of it.



 It would appear that every human being on the planet is going to get Covid (except the Chinese) so stop all the BS with the tests and the masks and the mandates, go to work, go to school, get your dose of it and then move on.
It's stupid to destroy the economy and your freedom for something that is unavoidable.
Get the Ivermectin and HCQ rolling and this new version of the common cold will run it's course.


----------



## LightRoasted

If I may ...



Hijinx said:


> It would appear that every human being on the planet is going to get Covid (except the Chinese) so stop all the BS with the tests and the masks and the mandates, go to work, go to school, get your dose of it and then move on.
> It's stupid to destroy the economy and your freedom for something that is unavoidable.
> Get the Ivermectin and HCQ rolling and this new version of the common cold will run it's course.


Actually it's a simple as getting some zinc and tonic water. The tonic water is made with quinine. Quinine is what allows zinc into your cells to kill bad things. Quinine is also used to treat malaria and babesiosis. HCQ is the adulterated form of quinine.


----------



## herb749

Hijinx said:


> It would appear that every human being on the planet is going to get Covid (except the Chinese) so stop all the BS with the tests and the masks and the mandates, go to work, go to school, get your dose of it and then move on.
> It's stupid to destroy the economy and your freedom for something that is unavoidable.
> Get the Ivermectin and HCQ rolling and this new version of the common cold will run it's course.




On another forum I frequent there are people saying they got it. Headache in the morning, cough, stuffy nose. I feel like saying, no you idiots, you have a cold. I'd get banned for that.


----------



## GURPS

*Repeat Booster Shots Spur Europe Warning on Immune-System Risks*


----------



## PeoplesElbow

herb749 said:


> Has the Fed date for vaccinations started yet.? The unions were fighting them over it last I heard.


It was Nov 22, it came and went and nobody has been fired.


----------



## PeoplesElbow

herb749 said:


> On another forum I frequent there are people saying they got it. Headache in the morning, cough, stuffy nose. I feel like saying, no you idiots, you have a cold. I'd get banned for that.


That's me every morning since 1985.


----------



## GURPS

herb749 said:


> Has the Fed date for vaccinations started yet.? The unions were fighting them over it last I heard.




Yes the 10th was the deadline


----------



## herb749

GURPS said:


> Yes the 10th was the deadline




So has the govt shutdown like when it runs out of money .


----------



## Cohencidence

Anyone else getting fired from their job rather than be coerced into being penetrated and injected with a experimental substance? My last day is next week.


----------



## GURPS

*Biden Urges Businesses To ‘Institute Vaccination Requirements’ After Supreme Court Blow*



“I am disappointed that the Supreme Court has chosen to block common-sense life-saving requirements for employees at large businesses that were grounded squarely in both science and the law,” Biden said. “This emergency standard allowed employers to require vaccinations or to permit workers to refuse to be vaccinated, so long as they were tested once a week and wore a mask at work: a very modest burden.”

“As a result of the Court’s decision, it is now up to States and individual employers to determine whether to make their workplaces as safe as possible for employees, and whether their businesses will be safe for consumers during this pandemic by requiring employees to take the simple and effective step of getting vaccinated,” Biden continued. “The Court has ruled that my administration cannot use the authority granted to it by Congress to require this measure, but that does not stop me from using my voice as President to advocate for employers to do the right thing to protect Americans’ health and economy. I call on business leaders to immediately join those who have already stepped up – including one third of Fortune 100 companies – and institute vaccination requirements to protect their workers, customers, and communities.”


----------



## GURPS




----------



## herb749

On another note, last night was the 1st time I'd ever seen a TV commercial for Pfizer . Why now .?


----------



## Kyle

Supreme Court Sets Dangerous Precedent Of Letting The American People Make Medical Decisions For Themselves











						Supreme Court Sets Dangerous Precedent Of Letting The American People Make Medical Decisions For Themselves
					

At publishing time, people were dangerously continuing on with their lives making the best medical decisions possible for themselves and their families. They were even able to make these decisions without fear of losing their livelihood.




					babylonbee.com


----------



## Hijinx

I have a friend who is a nurse at St. Mary's hospital, she took off because she had Covid.
They called her and asked her to come to work with it.
She told them she was really sick---and she is.
Then we have this idiot wanting to fire people who don't get the jab.


----------



## GURPS

*Gottlieb says Biden administration made mistake in federalizing vaccine mandates*

“I think once the federal government, the Biden administration, stepped in and federalized aspects of this response, they owned it and created a perception that they alone could fix it,” Gottlieb told moderator Margaret Brennan on CBS’s “Face the Nation.”

The Biden administration announced a vaccine-or-test mandate for all private employers with 100 or more employees in September, which the Supreme Court blocked last week.

The high court did, however, rule 5-4 that the vaccine-only mandate for health providers at federally funded facilities could be implemented.

Vaccine mandates have been a key point of friction in the country's coronavirus response and a major point of criticism in Republican circles. Multiple GOP governors have made moves to reject the mandates in their states.


----------



## Kyle

Found this on another site...


----------



## OccamsRazor

I have said several times, once the Feds decided to move ahead after it was determined that people could be positive AFTER getting fully vaxxed, they HAVE TO ride this burning plane into the ground. Otherwise, they would need to admit they were WRONG and we all know that will never happen.


----------



## Loper

PeoplesElbow said:


> It was Nov 22, it came and went and nobody has been fired.


For the contracting companies, my now ex-company had a deadline for Jan 4th. I no longer have a job so yes people have been fired.


----------



## PeoplesElbow

Loper said:


> For the contracting companies, my now ex-company had a deadline for Jan 4th. I no longer have a job so yes people have been fired.


Was referring to government folks. I knew they would back down.


----------



## TPD

Loper said:


> For the contracting companies, my now ex-company had a deadline for Jan 4th. I no longer have a job so yes people have been fired.


I congratulate you for standing up for what you believe in.  If more people had done this, you wouldn't be in the position your are now.  Good luck with finding something else.


----------



## my-thyme

Cohencidence said:


> Anyone else getting fired from their job rather than be coerced into being penetrated and injected with a experimental substance? My last day is next week.


DIL last day was Oct 31. They are doing ok without her working, but she misses her job. She didn't spend years and $$$ getting the radiology degree to not be working in that field.


----------



## GURPS

*Belgium No Longer Recommending Moderna Vaccine For Those Under 31 Due To Risk Of Heart Inflamation*


The nation of Belgium will no longer be recommending the Moderna COVID-19 vaccine for citizens under the age of 31, after data shows that using it for the first or second dose of vaccination may cause heart inflammation such as myocarditis.  The decision was announced last week by the Belgian Vaccination Task Force.

According to The Brussels Times, Danish studies indicate “that vaccination with Moderna resulted in an increased risk of inflammation of the heart muscle in young men following the first or second dose in comparison with the Pfizer vaccine,” for those between the ages of 12 and 39.


----------



## Cohencidence

Cohencidence said:


> Anyone else getting fired from their job rather than be coerced into being penetrated and injected with a experimental substance? My last day is next week.



So my current employer has not officially "terminated" me or sent over any documents or communications saying that I have been fired. In fact, no one, not the HR department, my direct team members, my boss, etc. NO ONE is responding to any of my messages or emails for a week now. They have deleted all my work accounts - email access, server access, communications platforms, etc. so I can't contact them unless I go through my personal email or phone. They are so cowardly and unprofessional.


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Cohencidence

Kyle said:


> View attachment 162071


----------



## Cohencidence




----------



## GURPS

*The CDC Finally Makes a Massive Admission About COVID-19*






You don’t say? Welcome to the party the rest of us have been hosting for a year-and-a-half.

Some of us have been writing on natural immunity since the summer of 2020. We’ve charged ahead, amidst an onslaught of false “fact-checks” to present the data that clearly shows that those with a prior COVID infection are protected and likely don’t need to get vaccinated. In that time, we’ve been maligned as anti-science and called grandma killer, among other choice descriptors. Even after multiple studies emerged over the last year proving natural immunity was real and viable, the government and its media allies still pretended it didn’t exist.

And in the off chance you did get a member of those groups to admit the obvious, they’d usually respond with a non sequitur like “oh, so you are suggesting people purposely get COVID?” But no one was ever suggesting that. Rather, we were just pointing out that tens of millions of people had gotten COVID, not by choice, many before the vaccines even came out, and that to ignore their natural immunity is anti-science.


----------



## GURPS

*Starbucks Drops Vax Mandate and Faces Calls for Boycott*


----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS

*I’m A Triple-Vaccinated Pharma Executive. Here’s Why I Quit Over My Company’s Vaccine Mandate*



Before the vax mandate was issued, the company polled employees about their opinions. I was present when several of my colleagues mocked the responses of their fellow employees who expressed reservations about vaccines and mandates. They howled with derision when reading the response of one employee who cited the Nuremberg Principles prohibiting drug experimentation on non-consenting subjects. Even though I thought the response was a bit over the top, the sneering condescension irked me.

Other executives bubbled with anticipatory glee about the coming prospect of getting their kids under 12 vaccinated. When I asked them if they knew the data concerning Covid risks to this age group, one retorted: “You sound like an anti-vaxxer!” In a private moment, away from the others, one of the executives, an M.D., quietly conceded that the risk to kids was very low.

After Insmed publicly announced I resigned because of the vax mandate, numerous employees contacted me. Some had health reservations; others objected on religious grounds. Still, others objected simply on personal autonomy grounds.

All expressed profound anxiety over how they would support their families if they were fired. They told me how much they admired me for taking a principled stand. I was deeply embarrassed by this, as I could easily afford to stick by my principles. They could not. They were the brave ones, not me.


----------



## stgislander

Starbucks coffee sucks.


----------



## Hijinx

Hopefully when this crazy mess is all over those people who were fired will be rehired and go back to work.
After all wasting their expertise and training  is foolish.

Just think about the wonderful employment figures the Biden administration will brag on when they all go back to work.
The C-sucker will be bragging on putting people back to work.


----------



## GURPS

*UK Government Data proves the Covid-19 Vaccines DOUBLE your chances of catching Covid-19*


*1. There are presently over 7x more Covid19 cases in the double vaxxed than there are in the unvaxxed in circumstances where there are 3.5x more vaxxed people than unvaxxed people

In the last 4 weeks there were over 2 million fully vaccinated Covid-19 cases. Well, there is an effective vaccination for you!
Fully vaccinated people today are precisely twice as likely to catch Covid as unvaccinated people.
Those under 18 face a tiny risk from Omicron – equivalent to normal flu, which Covid has now mutated into
*
So let’s all rush out and get vaccinated in order to double our chances of catching the disease we are being vaccinated against shall we?.
Sajid Javid said that the vaccines would “protect young people from Omicron, help to keep schools open and protect their friends and families.” – https://inews.co.uk/news/education/...s-open-health-secretary-urges-parents-1390819


----------



## LightRoasted

If I may ...

It appears the "vaccine", [Pfizer] (actually a medical device as defined by the FDA itself), was only, and specifically, authorized to "prevent" COVID, not to lessen the symptoms or reduce severity of illness, hospitalizations, and/or death, (which would then be classified instead as a treatment prophylactic), as we are being told by the apparatchiks in the media and medical establishments. No, their "authorized use" is to only, and specifically, _PREVENT_ COVID. Which means that these vaccines have spectacularly failed at their primary reason for being manufactured and injected into millions of people. So instead of preventing COVID, what people are experiencing with the injections are the plethora of side effects associated with the concoction, and/or in combination with their own comorbidities, the virus itself, or the flu, or the common cold.

And even with boosters, which are the exact same concoction as the first injection, they still will not prevent COVID, no mater how many boosters are recommend, forced. Because, if the first injection didn't work, then adding to it will not make it work, except to cause more illness caused by the side effects from vaccine itself.

Words mean things people, understand that.

From the FDA's website: For Pfizer ~ "On August 23, 2021, FDA announced the first approval of a COVID-19 vaccine. The vaccine has been known as the Pfizer-BioNTech COVID-19 Vaccine, and will now be marketed as Comirnaty, for the *prevention* of COVID-19 in individuals 16 years of age and older."

For Janssen: Authorized Use
For the _*prevention*_ of coronavirus disease 2019 (COVID-19) for individuals 18 years of age and older


----------



## GURPS

*Starbucks, the UK, Czechia, and Israeli health experts now regret their vaccine mandates and passports*

Four makes a trend. Starbucks, the U.K., Czechia, and Israel are all running away from vaccine passports. This makes perfect sense. The primary rationale for a vaccine passport is that it keeps a place safe from COVID-19 spread. This is why schools require measles vaccines, for instance.

While the COVID-19 vaccines have proven effective at preventing hospitalization and death (plus making mild cases milder), they have fallen short of their promise of stopping the spread. The omicron variant has shredded the argument for vaccine mandates. A South African study has shown boosters don’t prevent omicron infection.

The strongest argument for vaccine mandates or passports is they will make workplaces or public accommodations safer by limiting the spread. Defenders of these requirements today are forced to run to a far weaker and more meandering argument:


Vaccines reduce hospitalizations (true!).
Mandates and passports drive up vaccine uptake (true in some circumstances, but not all, and maybe not true today in most places in the United States).
Hospitalizations for COVID-19 impose costs on the hospital system that have externalities, such as overcrowding some hospitals (leading to loss of care for other patients) and driving public spending on healthcare.
Therefore, the government has a strong enough interest in increasing vaccine uptake to overcome the rights of privacy and self-determination.

Yes, there’s a logic there, but it’s a double bank shot: Locking the unvaccinated out of museums may increase the odds the unvaccinated will get vaccinated, and getting vaccinated decreases the odds you will get hospitalized, which in turn decreases the odds the hospitals will be overwhelmed.


----------



## herb749

At this point they should just stop with the omnicron variant and just call it what it is, the South African flu .


----------



## Hijinx

They need to just drop the whole thing and go back to living like humans and stop trying to scare the piss out of everyone.


----------



## LightRoasted

If I may ...

Some of the post vaccine adverse reactions that these studies describe include:

Fatal cerebral haemorrhage
Venous thrombosis
Immune thrombocytopenic purpura
Myocarditis
Pericarditis
Myopericarditis
Death
Guillain-Barré syndrome
Acute venous thromboembolism
Lymphadenopathy
Acute thrombosis of the coronary tree
Cerebral venous sinus thrombosis
Portal vein thrombosis
T-cell lymphoma
Aphasia
Anaphylaxis
Cardiomyopathy
Thrombophilia









						Dangerous and Deadly: Over 1000 Scientific Studies Referencing Injuries and Deaths from COVID Vaccines - Global Research
					

All Global Research articles can be read in 51 languages by activating the “Translate Website” drop down menu on the top banner of our home page (Desktop version). To receive Global Research’s Daily Newsletter (selected articles), click here. Visit and follow us on Instagram at...




					www.globalresearch.ca


----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS

*Quebec Has BANNED the Unvaxxed from Walmart*


----------



## GURPS

*Dr. Zelenko On Endless Boosters And Warnings About Vaccine-Induced AIDS*


*Q: There is now a great deal of debate about whether “fully vaccinated” means two shots or three or even in some cases four! Is there any reason to believe we aren’t headed towards a regime of endless vaccine boosters?

“Regarding the vaccine boosters, let me tell you its the biggest joke in the history of medicine. These vaccines — whether its the first round or the thirty-second shot that you’re going to get — cause AIDS – Acquired Immune Deficiency Syndrome. Before you think I’m nuts, I didn’t say it causes HIV. HIV is a virus that causes AIDS. But there are other things that can damage the immune system.

And there are dozens of peer-reviewed papers showing that these vaccines are damaging your innate immune system. Damaging your t-cells. Damaging your natural “killer cells.” So you’re becoming much more prone to developing cancer, auto-immune diseases and other very serious infections. What these vaccines are doing are causing acquired immune deficiency.

It’s damaging your immune system – your God-given immune system. And making you co-dependent on more and more vaccines. And it will never end. And since these vaccines cause terrible side effects, it’s a recipe for death.
So in my opinion, all these semantics about “fully-vaccinated” – you should not be vaccinating with a poison dev shot.”*


----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS

*How the unvaccinated threaten the vaccinated for COVID-19: A Darwinian perspective*


In 1859, Charles Darwin published _On the Origin of Species_ (2), in which he outlined the principles of natural selection and survival of the fittest. The world presently has the unwelcome opportunity to see the principles of evolution as enumerated by Darwin play out in real time, in the interactions of the human population with SARS-CoV-2. The world could have easily skipped this unpleasant lesson, had there not been such large numbers of the human population unwilling to be vaccinated against this disease.

SARS-CoV-2 has shown that it can mutate into many variants of the original agent (3). An unvaccinated pool of individuals provides a reservoir for the virus to continue to grow and multiply, and therefore more opportunities for such variants to emerge. When this occurs within a background of a largely vaccinated population, natural selection will favor a variant that is resistant to the vaccine.

So far, we have been lucky that the variants that have emerged can still be somewhat controlled by current vaccines, probably because these variants evolved in mostly unvaccinated populations and were not subject to selective pressure of having to grow in vaccinated hosts. Nevertheless, the Delta variant is exhibiting increased frequency of breakthrough infections among the vaccinated (4).

The real danger is a future variant, which will be the legacy of those people who are not getting vaccinated providing a breeding ground for the virus to continue to generate variants. A variant could arise that is resistant to current vaccines, rendering those already vaccinated susceptible again.



except where variants were reported to have come from countries where different versions of the Covid Vaccine

Delta also called the Indian Variant at 1st ... where a paticular version of the Covid Vaccine was tested


----------



## Hijinx

I believe it is getting so there are more anti-vaxers than there are people pushing this garbage vaccine.
I know I got the pfizer first 2 shots, but they are not putting a booster in me.
I have had enough. I believe many people have had enough

Enough of being lied to and controlled by this flu that dr, Faucci had built and released by the Chinese.


----------



## GURPS

*Republicans consider shutting down government over vax mandate*


I'm not going to hold my breath


----------



## Hijinx

GURPS said:


> *Republicans consider shutting down government over vax mandate*
> 
> 
> I'm not going to hold my breath



Me either.


----------



## Tech

Hijinx said:


> I believe it is getting so there are more anti-vaxers than there are people pushing this garbage vaccine.
> I know I got the pfizer first 2 shots, but they are not putting a booster in me.
> I have had enough. I believe many people have had enough
> 
> Enough of being lied to and controlled by this flu that dr, Faucci had built and released by the Chinese.


I felt a lot better one month after covid than one month after the vax.


----------



## GURPS

*Shell Game? There remains no FDA approved COVID vaccine in the United States*

On August 23, the FDA granted full approval for a COVID-19 vaccine to Pfizer-BioNtech for a specific product sold under the brand name Comirnaty. The landmark moment — the “full approval” endorsement from the FDA — was heralded by the Biden Administration and countless states, and quickly leveraged to coerce millions into taking the shots. This product, Comirnaty, was fully authorized for the “prevention of COVID-19 disease in individuals 16 years of age and older.”

Yet Comirnaty itself has never made its way into the United States. The fully-approved version is nowhere to be found within our borders.

A separate product, which remains under emergency use authorization (EUA), is the only “Pfizer shot” available in the United States.
Early on, Pfizer and its government allies seemed to have a reasonable explanation for this issue. They claimed that Comirnaty was not yet available because the EUA shots were still lining the shelves, and claimed that the FDA-approved version would be available to all soon.


----------



## Grumpy

Possible interesting side effect of the jab..









						Woman in Australia reports experiencing awkward ‘headlight’ issue after getting Pfizer vaccine
					

Melbourne-based content creator Tee Jay, who runs the Instagram and TikTok account wippa_snippa, shared the unusual dilemma with her audience on Sunday.




					nypost.com


----------



## Sneakers

> “So everyone’s been pointing out to me that in all my videos you can see my headlights,” she told viewers.



Is she complaining, or titillated by the exposure?


----------



## GURPS

Umm wear a bra .....


----------



## Sneakers

GURPS said:


> Umm wear a bra .....


That's what I wrote at first, but changed it.  I was sure I'd get lambasted by the real men out there for even suggesting she cover up.


----------



## GURPS

*Are COVID Vaccine Mandates for Kids Legal?*


Advocates of blanket COVID vaccine mandates have tried to conflate those insisting on individual risk assessment with the ideological anti-vaxxers. While there is some overlap between the two, many people who never thought twice about immunizing their children against measles, mumps, and rubella have balked at the thought of injecting their children with an experimental medical solution to a virus that poses a negligible threat to them. Indeed, the CDC’s best estimate of the infection fatality rate for individuals ages 0-19 is 0.00002, meaning the survivability rate for that age group is 99.998%.

Never in American history have schoolchildren been required to receive vaccines that had not already undergone years—usually at least a decade—of safety trials. Nor have we required children to receive vaccines for diseases that primarily pose a risk to adults or the elderly. To date, there are no studies being conducted on the effects of COVID vaccines on the approximately 38% of children who have naturally acquired immunity.

Yet as soon as the Pfizer BioNTech vaccine received Emergency Use Authorization (EUA) from the Food and Drug Administration (FDA) for the 5-11 age range at the end of October, a number of U.S. cities and educational institutions imposed mandates for this group of kids, or declared such requirements imminent.


----------



## GURPS

GURPS said:


> *Republicans consider shutting down government over vax mandate*




*Texas’s Chip Roy Challenges Kevin McCarthy, Mitch McConnell To Defund Government Over ‘Tyrannical’ COVID-19 Vax Mandates*





“After February 18, 2022, government funding will expire and congressional Republicans must once again decide whether they will vote to fund a federal government that is enforcing tyrannical COVID-19 vaccine mandates on the American people,” Roy’s letter states.

“The Biden administration has unilaterally imposed five separate COVID-19 vaccine mandates, four of which continue to directly impact millions of Americans,” he added. One of those mandates included the private-sector employer mandate, which was opposed successfully all the way to the Supreme Court. Last week, OSHA announced they would be dropping the rule which would enforce the mandate but would be pursuing other options.

“Currently, medical workers, men and women in uniform, federal employees, and federal contractors face termination if they do not receive a COVID-19 vaccine – even though evidence shows these vaccines do not prevent the spread of the virus,” Roy said in a reference to the Clients of Medicare and Medicaid Services mandate, which SCOTUS upheld as constitutional.


----------



## GURPS

*Vaccinated English adults under 60 are dying at twice the rate of unvaccinated people the same age*



The brown line represents weekly deaths from all causes of vaccinated people aged 10-59, per 100,000 people.

The blue line represents weekly deaths from all causes of unvaccinated people per 100,000 in the same age range.
https://cdn.substack.com/image/fetc...5329-b20b-4518-a733-fff84cc22124_1098x681.png


View attachment 162196


----------



## Hijinx

Fighting a spike protein with a spike protein, may not be the best idea they ever had.


----------



## GURPS

*DC bar’s liquor license suspended for violating COVID regulations*

The agency said inspectors and undercover investigators repeatedly found the establishment violating pandemic public health regulations which require employees to wear face masks and patrons to show proof of vaccination during the past two weeks.

The notice issued on Friday said that the bar’s owner, Eric Flannery, repeatedly told an investigator that the establishment would not comply with the vaccination requirements.

The bar received repeated warnings and citations totaling $2,000 since the city agency began investigating The Big Board on Jan. 14.


----------



## GURPS

*Whistleblower at T-Mobile Releases Internal Emails: Get Jabbed or Get Lost!*


----------



## GURPS

*As of tomorrow, Denmark admits the failure of all Covid control measures (including vaccines)*

*All restrictions will be dropped - not because they worked but because they didn't.*



In less than 12 hours, Denmark turns into Florida.

No masks (except possibly in hospitals and nursing homes).

No vaccine passports.

Any person jabbed with ANY Covid shot can enter the country without a test; unvaccinated people can enter with a negative PCR test.

“We say goodbye to the restrictions and welcome the life we knew before,” the prime minister said last week.

Right on schedule, the bluecheck muppets popped up to explain that the Danes had won because they weren’t a bunch of unmasked Trump-loving mouth-breathers.




—

The muppets are half right. Denmark is 90 percent-plus adult vaccinated, almost 70 percent boosted. Plus the Danes have that legendary “high trust in government,” so they do exactly what the public health authorities say, double-quick! Denmark is Dr. Anthony Fauci’s dream.


----------



## LightRoasted

If I may ...

Here are a few things to research if you'd like to understand that there is no contagion and the fraud of germ theory that evil people propagate (so you remain scared and brainwashed by big pharma and 'modern medicine' thinking bacteria infect and that 'viruses' exists as described and they have your cure and health ready just give them your $$$ and take the va666ine poison).

1) In March of 1919 Rosenau & Keegan conducted 9 separate experiments in a group of 49 healthy men, to prove contagion. In all 9 experiments, 0/49 men became sick after being exposed to sick people or the bodily fluids of sick people.

https://jamanetwork.com/journals/jama/article-abstract/221687

2) In November 1919, 8 separate experiments were conducted by Rosenau et al. in a group of 62 men trying to prove that influenza is contagious and causes disease. In all 8 experiments, 0/62 men became sick.

https://zenodo.org/record/1505669#.X8_YINhKiUl

https://www.nejm.org/doi/pdf/10.1056/NEJM191912111812401

3) Another set of 8 experiments were undertaken in December of 1919 by McCoy et al. in 50 men to try and prove contagion. Once again, all 8 experiments failed to prove people with influenza, or their bodily fluids cause illness. 0/50 men became sick.

4) In 1919, Wahl et al. conducted 3 separate experiments to infect 6 healthy men with influenza by exposing them to mucous secretions and lung tissue from sick people. 0/6 men contracted influenza in any of the three studies.

https://www.jstor.org/stable/30082102?seq=1#metadata_info_tab_contents

5) In 1920, Schmidt et al conducted two controlled experiments, exposing healthy people to the bodily fluids of sick people. Of 196 people exposed to the mucous secretions of sick people, 21 (10.7%) developed colds and three developed grippe (1.5%). In the second group, of the 84 healthy people exposed to mucous secretions of sick people, five developed grippe (5.9%) and four colds (4.7%). Of forty-three controls who had been inoculated with sterile physiological salt solutions eight (18.6%) developed colds. A higher percentage of people got sick after being exposed to saline compared to those being exposed to the "virus".

https://pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/19869857/

https://catalog.hathitrust.org/Record/102609951

6) In 1921, Williams et al. tried to experimentally infect 45 healthy men with the common cold and influenza, by exposing them to mucous secretions from sick people. 0/45 became ill.

https://pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/19869857/

7) In 1924, Robertson & Groves exposed 100 healthy individuals to the bodily secretions from 16 different people suffering from influenza. The authors concluded that 0/100 became sick as a result of being exposed to the bodily secretions.

https://academic.oup.com/jid/article-abstract/34/4/400/832936?redirectedFrom=fulltext

8) In 1930, Dochez et al. attempted to infect a group of men experimentally with the common cold. The authors stated in their results, something that is nothing short of amazing.
“It was apparent very early that this individual was more or less unreliable and from the start it was possible to keep him in the dark regarding our procedure. He had inconspicuous symptoms after his test injection of sterile broth and no more striking results from the cold filtrate, until an assistant, on the second day after injection, inadvertently referred to this failure to contract a cold.”

“That evening and night the subject reported severe symptomatology, including sneezing, cough, sore throat and stuffiness in the nose. The next morning he was told that he had been misinformed in regard to the nature of the filtrate and his symptoms subsided within the hour. It is important to note that there was an entire absence of objective pathological changes".

https://pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/19869798/

9) In 1937 Burnet & Lush conducted an experiment exposing 200 healthy people to bodily secretions from people infected with influenza. 0/200 became sick.

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC2065253/

10) In 1940, Burnet and Foley tried to experimentally infect 15 university students with influenza. The authors concluded their experiment was a failure.

https://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/abs/10.5694/j.1326-5377.1940.tb79929..

 Y'all gonna wake up and be humans again sometime soon?


----------



## GURPS

*The shell game continues: Moderna’s 'FDA approved' vax is not available to Americans, and it's not scrutinized for Omicron*

_Omicron accounts for 99.9% of sequenced cases_


Two FDA “approvals,” two shell games.

On Monday, the FDA “approved” Moderna’s Spikevax COVID-19 vaccine for all US customers. Just like the Pfizer “approval” episode, this vaccine will not be able for anyone for an indefinite period of time. And according to the FDA, the shot was approved without being tested for Omicron, which accounts for 99.9% of current U.S. COVID cases.

_“Today, the U.S. Food and Drug Administration approved a second COVID-19 vaccine. The vaccine has been known as the Moderna COVID-19 Vaccine; the approved vaccine will be marketed as Spikevax for the prevention of COVID-19 in individuals 18 years of age and older_,” the FDA said in a widely-celebrated press release Monday.

The FDA noted in the small print of its approval letter that Spikevax and Moderna’s emergency use authorization shot are “*legally distinct*” products, adding that there are “certain differences that do not impact safety or effectiveness.” The same disclaimer was made when the FDA approved Pfizer’s Comirnaty, which has never seen the light of day in the United States.

Moreover, the FDA said that Spikevax will not be available for an indefinite period of time.


----------



## GURPS

*U.K. Plans To End Vaccination Requirements For Health Care Workers*


“Last Thursday, we woke up to a new phase of this pandemic, as we returned to Plan A,” Javid said. “People are no longer advised to work from home. Face coverings are no longer mandatory. Organisations no longer have to require the NHS Covid Pass. And from today, there’s no limit on the number of visitors allowed to care homes. Week by week, we are carefully moving our COVID response from one of rules and restrictions, back to one of personal responsibility.”

“We know of course that COVID-19 is here to stay,” he continued. “While some countries remain stuck on a zero-COVID strategy and others think about how they will safely open up here, we’re showing the way forward, and showing the world what successfully living with COVID looks like. The principle we’re applying is the same principle that’s guided our actions throughout this pandemic: and that is to achieve the maximum protection of public health with the minimum intrusion in people’s everyday lives. To me, this is what learning to live with COVID is all about.”

Javid then turned to the regulation which mandated vaccines as a condition of employment in health care. “When we consulted on Vaccination as a Condition of Deployment in the NHS and wider social care settings the evidence showed that vaccine effectiveness against infection from the dominant Delta variant has been, or was, between 65 and 80 percent depending on which vaccines you had received,” he said. “Balanced against this clear benefit was the risk that there would always be some people who would not do the responsible thing and choose to remain unvaccinated and in doing so, choosing to walk away from their jobs in health and care.”


----------



## GURPS

*One of the World’s Oldest and Most Respected Medical Journals Just Called Out Covid “Vaccine” and Treatment Shenanigans*



You might see headlines on The Gateway Pundit, NOQ Report, or Infowars warning the people of the risks associated with Covid-19 vaccines and treatments that have not been properly vetted by independent scientists, but corporate media has pretended like there’s nothing concerning about Big Pharma’s Covid machinations. Will they continue to chant “there’s nothing to see here” now that one of the most trusted medical journals has joined the fight for transparency?

*One of the World’s Oldest and Most Respected Medical Journals Just Called Out Covid “Vaccine” and Treatment Shenanigans*

The BMJ, formerly known as the British Medical Journal, has a history of being more than just a respected peer-reviewed scientific publication. Throughout its 180+ year history, it has acted as a watchdog to protect the public interest from nefarious forces in and out of government who manipulate health sciences and research for their own benefit. Today, they released an editorial slamming the powers-that-be over their handling of Covid-19 vaccines and treatments. [read more]


----------



## TPD

GURPS said:


> *U.K. Plans To End Vaccination Requirements For Health Care Workers*
> 
> Javid then turned to the regulation which mandated vaccines as a condition of employment in health care. “When we consulted on Vaccination as a Condition of Deployment in the NHS and wider social care settings the evidence showed that vaccine effectiveness against infection from the dominant Delta variant has been, or was, between 65 and 80 percent depending on which vaccines you had received,” he said. “Balanced against this clear benefit was the risk that there would always be some people who would not do the responsible thing and choose to remain unvaccinated and in doing so, choosing to walk away from their jobs in health and care.”


But are we thinking about ending it here in the good ole US of A?  Hell no, even though we have a shortage of healthcare workers.  Just look at Maryland.


> One indication: Maryland hospitals have over 3,900 nursing vacancies—a 50% jump since late August.











						Maryland Hospitals Face Over 3,900 Nurse Vacancies: Up 50% From Late Summer - The BayNet
					

ELKRIDGE, Md. – Maryland hospitals are experiencing a staggering workforce shortage that limits their capacity to meet the needs of all Maryland residents. These challenges come after nearly two years […]




					thebaynet.com


----------



## Kyle




----------



## GURPS

*Vaccine demand has cratered*


The number of Americans willing to submit to mRNA doses continues to plunge.
Even with children 5 and over now eligible, the total number of doses administered in the United States every day is well under 1 million. That figure is barely above the July 2021 lows, before the Biden administration tried and failed to force its big-company vaccine mandate through.
Even the current trend significantly overstates what demand may be going forward, because boosters are propping it up. The number of new vaccinations is close to zero. More third shot “boosters” are administered now than either first or second doses.
But demand for boosters is also plunging.


----------



## GURPS

Rep. Massie refuses to meet with the 'morally bankrupt' who enforce vaccine mandates​
_Massie has long been a critic of vaccine mandates and called those enforcing such restrictions 'scientifically illiterate'_


----------



## GURPS

LA County Sheriff's Department set to lose 4K employees for vaccine noncompliance​



At issue is a vote being held by the Los Angeles County Board of Supervisors to terminate the employment of 18,000 employees who have not complied with COVID-19 vaccination requirements, 4,000 of which belong to the Sheriff's Department.

Los Angles County Sheriff Alex Villanueva has been a vocal critic of the county's vaccine mandate, arguing that the termination of so many Sheriff's Department employees would be a threat to public safety.

Over 3,000 of the 4,000 department employees who face termination are sworn deputies, a reality the Sheriff's department said "would be detrimental to the safety of residents of Los Angeles County."




Interesting ..... you deserve thew Gov you Vote for


----------



## PrchJrkr

LA is full of straight on kooks. They actually think that the mandates should stand and that all these employees can be instantly replaced at the drop of a hat. Any sane person should be packing their bags, if they haven't already left. Totally unbelievable that this type of person exists. Dayum!


----------



## GURPS

I'm waiting for the Schadenfreude to kick in ... if you thought crime was bad before, wait until 4,000 cops get fired


----------



## LightRoasted

If I may ...



GURPS said:


> LA County Sheriff's Department set to lose 4K employees for vaccine noncompliance​
> 
> 
> 
> At issue is a vote being held by the Los Angeles County Board of Supervisors to terminate the employment of 18,000 employees who have not complied with COVID-19 vaccination requirements, 4,000 of which belong to the Sheriff's Department.
> 
> Los Angles County Sheriff Alex Villanueva has been a vocal critic of the county's vaccine mandate, arguing that the termination of so many Sheriff's Department employees would be a threat to public safety.
> 
> Over 3,000 of the 4,000 department employees who face termination are sworn deputies, a reality the Sheriff's department said "would be detrimental to the safety of residents of Los Angeles County."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting ..... you deserve thew Gov you Vote for



Not seeing how any Board of Supervisors, et al, has any authority over the employees of the Constitutionally elected office of the Sheriff. The Sheriff here has total control of those under his/her employ. Sure they might be able to reduce the funding for the office, but have no say over any of its operations.


----------



## GURPS

Mandatory Vaccination via the Back Door​

The main gist of the letter is to guilt health care workers into getting vaccinated. They use words such as “professional responsibility”, “the public reasonably expect” and “to protect our patients”. The letter ends by saying “the great majority of heathcare workers have already done so [been vaccinated]. We hope those of you who have not will consider doing so now.

The level of coercion to get vaccinated, particular with health care workers, is unacceptable and is not dying down. For a novel vaccine, with no medium to long term studies on side effects, the choice is down to the individual. The data suggests that the vaccinated are more likely to be infected, not less. So, even if the vaccine does protect someone on an individual basis, they are more likely to be infectious around patients, not less. Especially, if the vaccine masks any symptoms meaning a vaccinated individual is more likely to be infected and not realise they are.

Mandatory vaccinations for healthcare workers has been abolished for now, but the pressure is still being placed on them. Will new workers have to be vaccinated, will vaccination be necessary for certain roles or to progress careers. Or will the constant shaming or being made to feel guilty be too much for the individuals who have chosen not to be vaccinated and will they have to leave anyway but this time, without any legal redress or compensation?

The crescendoing chatter that this is for some greater good is also deeply concerning. The majority of individuals, when left to their own devices, will choose the correct path when deciding on the finely balanced risks between what is good for themselves and the public. Most people will always want to do the right thing and very often choose to help others over themselves. The only danger in society right now is the thought that public health officials or ministers can decide what is good for an individual based on a perceived threat to society. This top-down policy is not only dangerous but won’t achieve the results they are looking for.


----------



## GURPS

COVID mandates falling in schools due to political flips, courts, fear of electoral wrath​

The writing is on the wall for COVID-19 mandates in educational settings in several jurisdictions, prompted by court rulings, political flips and the perception of pending electoral doom.

[clip]

Four Virginia public universities dropped vaccine and booster mandates for students following an advisory opinion from new Attorney General Jason Miyares to Gov. Glenn Youngkin, dated Jan. 26. Miyares made it public two days later. 

While not legally binding, it echoes the reasoning in the U.S. Supreme Court's ruling against the Biden administration's COVID vaccine mandate for large employers, which cited the failure of Congress to authorize such mandates even as lawmakers approved other COVID-related legislation.

Miyares overturned his predecessor's opinion that Virginia statutes gave universities "implied discretion" to require COVID vaccines, ignoring the more specific statute expressly requiring certain immunizations to attend the institutions. The General Assembly has not amended that statute among its many other changes during the pandemic, he said.


----------



## Hijinx

The more I read it seems more people who have had the Vax are getting sick than those that haven't.

Why are they still pushing it, hasn't Pfizer made enough money yet?


----------



## Kyle




----------



## GURPS

In Wisconsin, Hospital Shortages Aren’t From Covid, They’re From Vaccine Mandates​

Gundersen Health Systems illuminates this widespread problem. Thanks to bad reporting and a severe lack of transparency, this Wisconsin health system and its egregious management have flown under the radar.

Former Gundersen employees, who were terminated as a result of the mandate, know what life is like inside the hospital walls. They watched dirty laundry pile up and eventually be thrown away when there were no hands to tend to it. They saw the cafeteria whittle its offerings to PB&Js when there was nobody to staff it. They witnessed beds go unfilled because the qualified nurses who could have tended to ailing patients — and did unflinchingly through the most serious months of the pandemic — were fired for their personal medical decisions.

It started in August when Gundersen implemented a staff vaccine mandate, which employees first learned about not through the hospital but when it was leaked to the press. Gundersen’s official announcement was accompanied by the claim that about 85 percent of staff had already been vaccinated, a statistic the media uncritically parroted.

The problem is that it apparently wasn’t a real statistic. According to multiple former employees, the hospital didn’t learn about staff vaccination statuses until after touting that percentage. Babinski said staff members were threatened with termination if they didn’t report their vaccination status through Gundersen’s Covid Attestation Form by early September, weeks after the hospital had declared what percentage of staff had gotten the shot.


----------



## GURPS

Pfizer To Postpone Seeking Emergency Use COVID-19 Vaccine Approval For Children Younger Than 5​
Pfizer, the pharmaceutical giant behind one of the three main COVID-19 vaccines in the U.S. in partnership with BioNtech, announced Friday that they will be postponing their official request of the Food and Drug Administration (FDA) for Emergency Use Authorization (EUA) of the COVID-19 vaccine for children ages six months through 4 years of age. It had previously been reported Pfizer would be making their request by the end of February.

According to Axios, “The companies said they ‘will wait for the three-dose data’ because they ‘believe it may provide a higher level of protection in this age group.'”

CNN also reported that the companies said in a press release that since “the study is advancing at a rapid pace, the companies will wait for the three-dose data as Pfizer and BioNTech continue to believe it may provide a higher level of protection in this age group.”


----------



## GURPS

New workplace mandate for COVID-19 vaccine pushed by California lawmakers​

“These bills show the disconnect from ‘the people’ on the part of the California [Democrat],” said Stefanie Fetzer, founder of Parents United 4 Kids, which advocates for parental choice. “People are tired. They want to go back to their normal lives. The rest of the world is moving on now.” 

Wicks’ workplace bill announced Friday comes after a plan last year to introduce a wide-ranging vaccine bill was abandoned in the final weeks of the legislative session. Wicks led those attempts, but said she ran out of time to craft “the strongest bill possible.” Draft language of Wicks’ bill, which was never formally introduced, called for Californians to show proof that they are vaccinated to enter many indoor businesses and required both public- and private-sector workers to be fully vaccinated or regularly tested.

“We decided to decouple those and make this bill more focused specifically on employers because of the workplace safety piece that we think is critical,” Wicks said Friday.

Dr. John Swartzberg, a UC Berkeley infectious disease expert, said mandates have been shown to work, even if “nobody likes being told what they have to do.”

“We have lots of things that we do mandate,” Swartzberg said in a virtual media conference with Wicks. “I remember when seatbelts were somewhat controversial when they were first proposed, and look at the number of lives saved for just wearing something around your lap.”


----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS

GURPS said:


> Pfizer To Postpone Seeking Emergency Use COVID-19 Vaccine Approval For Children Younger Than 5​


----------



## GURPS

@Gilligan


----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS

The death of the expert class, in two tweets

























						The death of the expert class, in two tweets
					

This foul-mouthed immunology professor wonders why no one cares (to paraphrase his NSFW language) what he thinks, why “some random person on soc…




					alexberenson.substack.com


----------



## Grumpy

Very interesting article 









						Today's pandemic response is eerily similar to the smallpox pandemic response
					

Do you remember how we got out of the mandates for smallpox? Most of my readers won't remember it, probably because it happened over 135 years ago. Here's the amazing story of what happened.




					stevekirsch.substack.com


----------



## GURPS

GURPS said:


> LA County Sheriff's Department set to lose 4K employees for vaccine noncompliance​




Los Angeles sheriff stripped of his enforcement power after he refused to make his staff get vaccinated despite county-wide mandate​
Lawmakers in Los Angeles earlier this week voted to strip a sheriff who refused to mandate COVID-19 vaccines for his staff of his enforcement power.

The Los Angeles County Board of Supervisors decided on Tuesday to relieve Sheriff Alex Villanueva of the responsibility to enforce COVID-19 vaccine mandates, The Los Angeles Times reported.

The decision to strip him of the responsibility comes after Villanueva has for months refused to enforce the mandate.


----------



## Hijinx

GURPS said:


> Los Angeles sheriff stripped of his enforcement power after he refused to make his staff get vaccinated despite county-wide mandate​
> Lawmakers in Los Angeles earlier this week voted to strip a sheriff who refused to mandate COVID-19 vaccines for his staff of his enforcement power.
> 
> The Los Angeles County Board of Supervisors decided on Tuesday to relieve Sheriff Alex Villanueva of the responsibility to enforce COVID-19 vaccine mandates, The Los Angeles Times reported.
> 
> The decision to strip him of the responsibility comes after Villanueva has for months refused to enforce the mandate.


Let me ask this.
The Sherriff has refused to fire people for not getting the shot.
Does the Sherriff have a lack of staff because of catching the flu?
How many of his vaxed have been off with the flu compared to those unvaxed.

It appears to me that these two questions should be the basis of whether or not the Sherriff is right.


----------



## GURPS

NYC Mayor Eric Adams Fires 1,430 Workers Who Refused the COVID Vaccine​

New York City Mayor Eric Adams fired 1,430 city workers who refused to get the COVID vaccine.

The fired included “36 NYPD personnel, 25 Fire Department workers and 914 Department of Education staffers.” More from _The New York Post:_



> The number had dropped considerably by last Friday’s vaccine mandate deadline as more employees submitted proof of getting at least one shot, City Hall officials said.


----------



## Hijinx

New York appears to have gotten rid of one idiot to replace him with another.
When you go down the list of people New York has elected to hold office the list is long and infamous.


----------



## GURPS

‘Incredibly Disappointed’ D.C. Official Withdraws COVID-19 Vaccine Mandate Bill​

Washington, D.C. Councilmember Brianne Nadeau has had a rollercoaster of emotions this past week. At first she was “flabbergasted and angry” that Mayor Muriel Bowser (D) would dare end the city’s draconian COVID-19 vaccine mandate, then the mother of two moved towards “thankful” optimism that her newly introduced bill to extend the requirement in certain businesses would pass on Friday, thereby reinstating the mandate for 90 days. By Thursday evening, however, Nadeau was “incredibly disappointed” to announce that she could not garner enough support and would be forced to withdraw her prized bill.

“I’m incredibly disappointed to share that I’ve withdrawn my emergency measure to reinstate the vaccine requirement in certain businesses,” Nadeau tweeted, along with screenshots of a statement explaining why:


----------



## GURPS

‘Too Late’ To Vaccinate 70% Of The World’s Population For COVID-19 By WHO Target Date​


“This is, I know, a topic you’ve spoken on again and again, you were ahead of the curve prior to the beginning of this pandemic — where would assess in where we are today in beating COVID-19?” CNBC’s Hadley Beale, host of the panel, asked Gates, who was representing the Bill & Melinda Gates Foundation.

“Well, you know, sadly, the virus itself — particularly the variant called Omicron — is a type of vaccine, that is, it creates both B cell and T cell immunity,” Gates replied, “And it’s done a better job of getting out to the world population than we have with vaccines.”

“If you do serosurveys in African countries, you get well over 80% of people have been exposed either to the vaccine or to various variants,” Gates added, referencing a kind of test that looks at blood results in a targeted population to determine if antibodies exist in that group. “And so what that does is it means the chance of severe disease — which is mainly associated with being elderly and having obesity or diabetes — those risks are now dramatically reduced because of that infection exposure.”

“It’s sad, we didn’t do a great job on therapeutics. Only here, two years in, do we have a good therapeutic,” he continued. “Vaccines, it took us two years to be at oversupply. Today, there are more vaccines than there are demand for vaccines. And, you know, that wasn’t true. Next time, we should try and make it — instead of two years — we should make it more like six months. Which certainly, some of the standardized platform approaches, including mRNA, would allow us to do that. It took us a lot longer this time than it should have.”


----------



## GURPS

The Wall Street Journal ran an article yesterday headlined, “The Science Behind Why Children Fare Better With Covid-19.” The article is a fake. It appears at first to be a nice optimistic piece about how kids’ “innate immune system” protects them better than adults from Covid-19. But it quickly becomes obvious that it’s really just another stupid propaganda effort aimed at parents who are hesitating to jab their kids.

Now, you might be wondering how an article describing how little kids are very safe from Covid could possibly be used as an argument to give them the jab. I will explain it to you. *It begins with this sentence at the article’s inflection point: “Children’s relative resilience to Covid-19 has led some parents to keep eligible children from getting vaccinated.”*

Oh no! Not that!

*See how they do it? Kids’ resilience to Covid-19 is a PROBLEM, not a blessing. It’s a problem because it makes parents eschew the jabs. The Journal quotes a mom, Kate Symonds, who said she doesn’t want to get her 2-year-old or 9-month-old vaccinated because of the low risk of severe illness compared to the possibility of adverse effects from the shots.*

In describing Mrs. Symonds concerns, the Journal seem skeptical. Adverse effects? What adverse effects? The WSJ then cites the CDC and declares, without evidence, that “Researchers haven’t found evidence that Covid-19 vaccines pose any serious safety concerns.” See that? They haven’t found “any” serious safety concerns. Not ANY. Nowhere. Never saw one. So Symonds must be a kook.

The WSJ then makes a three-pronged argument for why parents should inject their six-month-olds with the safe and effective drugs for which there is exactly zero long-term safety information. The three arguments are:

1) Kids can still get INFECTED with Covid. The implication is, you should be afraid of INFECTION — forget about whether or not it is health-threatening.

2) Children might be better spreaders of Covid. Maybe. You never know.

3) SOME teeny-tiny amount of kids require hospitalization, and SOME microscopic number of kids get long Covid, so of course we should jab ALL of them.

That’s the script. That’s the best they can come up with. Get ready.









						☕️ Coffee & Covid ☙ Wednesday, February 23, 2022 ☙ CRASHING 🦠
					

A daily Covid news summary with sarcastically optimistic commentary




					www.coffeeandcovid.com


----------



## GURPS

New COVID Vaccine Claims 100% Efficacy Against Hospitalization and Death​

At any rate, this is welcome news for most of the rest of the world. The U.S. vaccination rate is now at 75% for one shot of the two-shot Moderna and Pfizer vaccines and 65% of patients who have received both shots.

The two-shot Sanofi-GSK vaccine is expected to be approved by the FDA for emergency use in the next few weeks.

_New York Times:_



> In laboratory studies, two doses of the Sanofi-GSK vaccine stimulated the production of more neutralizing antibodies than an approved mRNA vaccine, according to the companies. The data have not yet been published. The vaccine was safe and well-tolerated by adults of all ages, the companies said.
> The best target for Covid vaccines is a protein called spike that covers the surface of the virus like a crown. While the mRNA vaccines contain the genetic instructions for making the protein, the Sanofi-GSK vaccine uses a slightly modified version of the protein itself to stimulate an immune response.


----------



## Hijinx

Claims have been made before. I believe Pfizer , and Moderna, and Johnson and Johnson made a few claims.


----------



## GURPS

Pfizer Covid vaccine was just 12% effective against omicron in kids 5 to 11, study finds​

Pfizer and BioNTech’s two-dose Covid vaccine provided very little protection for children aged 5 to 11 during the wave of omicron infection in New York, according to a study published Monday.

The New York State Department of Health found that the effectiveness of Pfizer’s vaccine against Covid infection plummeted from 68% to 12% for kids in that age group during the omicron surge from Dec. 13 through Jan 24. Protection against hospitalization dropped from 100% to 48% during the same period.


----------



## GURPS

if vaccines work, then why are they bending the curves in the wrong direction?​
israel has been a good laboratory for covid intervention assessment. they are a small nation in one climate zone with a small population, good record keeping, a pretty honest set of health agencies, and modern healthcare system. they did lots of testing and they also pursued damn near every mitigation in the book from lockdowns to masking to mandating vaccines and vaccine passports. and unlike many places, they were extremely serious about compliance. they even have an very useful control group in palestine that did almost none of these things.

this provides an interesting opportunity to measure the efficacy of such interventions. at this point, it’s so well established that masking and distancing have no effect that we can more or less drop them from consideration and focus solely on vaccines. (to the extent they worked, they would drive apparent vaccine efficacy in israel anyhow).

and the two states have had remarkably similar overall outcomes and had near identical cumulative deaths per capita through 2021. however, it looks like this might be starting to diverge and this creates a useful comparison.


----------



## GURPS

German insurance executive who warned of the high vaccine side-effect rate revealed by billing data, has now been fired; the question is 'why'?​
“*Two weeks ago*, BKK ProVita chairman Andreas Schöfbeck caused a small uproar *by writing* to Germany’s vaccine regulator, the Paul-Ehrlich-Institut, to inquire about the high rate of vaccine side-effects evident from BKK billing data.

Schöfbeck *has now been fired following an hours-long company meeting this morning, at which he was called upon to defend his letter*.

Representatives from the Paul-Ehrlich-Institut, including its president, Klaus Cichutek, had agreed to meet with Schöfbeck and other BKK officials about their concerns this afternoon. Schöfbeck’s termination was obviously timed to prevent his participation at that meeting, which will now go forward without him.

This is the behaviour of people who have deep confidence in the safety and effectiveness of our Corona vaccines.”


----------



## herb749

GURPS said:


> Pfizer Covid vaccine was just 12% effective against omicron in kids 5 to 11, study finds​
> 
> Pfizer and BioNTech’s two-dose Covid vaccine provided very little protection for children aged 5 to 11 during the wave of omicron infection in New York, according to a study published Monday.
> 
> The New York State Department of Health found that the effectiveness of Pfizer’s vaccine against Covid infection plummeted from 68% to 12% for kids in that age group during the omicron surge from Dec. 13 through Jan 24. Protection against hospitalization dropped from 100% to 48% during the same period.




Pfizer is starting to run their pill ads after Joe said he ordered millions of pills. The hypos will buy them up.


----------



## Hijinx

This is crazy, insane. We all know that the vaccine is not working as advertised.
At best it may slow down the virus or make it weaker.
At worst it could be killing people with Blood clots and strokes.

It has made Pfizer and Moderna rich and has IMO destroyed their credibility.
Now they have a pill based on the same machination that didn't work with the jab and they want to foist that on our children.  The hell with that. Leave the kids alone. Their chances are better without it.

 A Government that has destroyed peoples lives and had them fired for not getting he jab.
Destroyed the economy over a vaccine that doesn't work.
And now is destroying people's budgets with high fuel prices and their dumb-assed crazy "Green" plans that aren't working either.
How much longer will the American people put up with this ignorant old fool that is destroying out country.


----------



## DaSDGuy

Hmmm









						Pfizer COVID-19 vaccine converts to DNA inside human liver cells, new study
					

The Swedish study suggests the vaccine is capable of becoming DNA, which is what the CDC claimed would not happen.




					justthenews.com


----------



## GURPS

Pfizer COVID-19 vaccine converts to DNA inside human liver cells, new study​
The scientists, in their study published in the journal Current Issues of Molecular Biology, state that they have found "evidence that COVID-19 mRNA vaccine BNT162b2 is able to enter the human liver cell line Huh7 in vitro."

They write that BNT162b2 (the Pfizer vaccine), is reverse transcribed inside human liver cells as quickly as six hours after injection. 

The Centers for Disease Control and Prevention said that the reverse transcription process is something that would not happen, The Epoch Times also reports.  

Under a CDC site page "Myths and Facts about COVID-19 Vaccines," the agency writes, "The genetic material delivered by mRNA vaccines never enters the nucleus of your cells. ... COVID-19 vaccines do not change or interact with your DNA in any way." 

Pfizer said only that its vaccine does not alter the human genome.


----------



## stgislander

Those Swedes are lying.  The CDC said so.


----------



## GURPS

'Pfizer drops India vaccine application after regulator seeks local trial'​
Indian health officials say they generally ask for so-called bridging trials to determine if a vaccine is safe and generates an immune response in its citizens. There are, however, provisions under India’s rules to waive such trials in certain conditions.

The U.S. company, which was the first drugmaker to seek emergency approval in India for its vaccine developed with Germany’s BioNTech, made the withdrawal decision after a meeting with India’s Central Drugs Standard Control Organisation (CDSCO) on Wednesday.

The drug regulator said on its website its experts did not recommend the vaccine because of side effects reported abroad were still being investigated. It also said Pfizer had not proposed any plan to generate safety and immunogenicity data in India.

“Based on the deliberations at the meeting and our understanding of additional information that the regulator may need, the company has decided to withdraw its application at this time,” Pfizer said in a statement.


----------



## GURPS

Ontario data shows vaccines aren't preventing COVID infection​







In January 2022, when it was clear that the vaccines made things worse, the health authorities should have told people “stop getting vaccinated, it is increasing your chance of getting COVID.”

What did they do? They said nothing.

Now the latest data shows that vaccination status makes no difference at all as to whether you get COVID.

And I’m hardly alone in noticing this in Ontario. See, for example, this post which concludes:



> Even using the crooked definitions of the public health officials, the vaccine has done absolutely nothing to prevent transmission of COVID in Ontario for the period starting August 9th [2021]. We’ve had enough.


----------



## GURPS

Pfizer CEO Announces Need for Fourth Booster Against COVID​
"Right now, the way that we have seen, it is necessary, a fourth booster right now. The protection that you are getting from the third, it is good enough, actually quite good for hospitalizations and deaths. It's not that good against infections, but doesn't last very long," Dr. Bourla said when asked by Brennan about the necessity of a fourth shot, which would be a second booster. " But we are just submitting those data to the FDA and then we will see what the experts also will say outside Pfizer," he continued to note.

As Brennan pointed out, though, last time Pfizer shared data with the FDA, there was some confusion, as she also asked if such confusion could be avoided in the future.

"I think so. I think so. And I think right now we need to be very well-coordinated, CDC, FDA and the industry so that we are all providing to the American people and to the world a cohesive picture rather than confusion," he offered.


----------



## SamSpade

I'm not at all surprised by the fact that COVID has almost entirely vanished from the news cycles - most places no longer require masking at all and it's just not something anyone on air wants to talk about - almost all the on air time is sucked up by news about the war, and the ancillary issues of gas prices, inflation and so on.

I realize it's largely because of the old joke about curing a headache by dropping a bowling ball on your foot - BIGGER things tend to displace smaller things.

But time was, nothing was bigger than COVID. It didn't have to be - a great deal of the COVID talk was vaccines, taking or refusing vaccines, the "turmoil" caused by the unvaccinated and so forth. It really should have obvious fairly early on that there really wasn't much we could do to PREVENT the spread of the disease, but no matter what measures were taken, it still managed to spread everywhere. While some regions seemed to have SOME lower cases, the PATTERN never changed - surges happened in a pattern throughout the globe. It was never going to be stopped.

So the war is the answer to "when do we stop talking about COVID"? It's the perfect out. Once the dust settles from the war, which could last a long time, people will forget about how important COVID was. It will be in the past, ignored if not forgotten.

How truly convenient. It's like when your kids can't stop joking about toilet humor and the dog suddenly starts barking at the door - sweet relief.


----------



## GURPS

SamSpade said:


> While some regions seemed to have SOME lower cases, the PATTERN never changed - surges happened in a pattern throughout the globe. It was never going to be stopped.





The rise and fall of cases tracks with the typical Flu Season ......


----------



## SamSpade

GURPS said:


> The rise and fall of cases tracks with the typical Flu Season ......


What is more revealing to me is that it tracks similarly worldwide. NOTHING stopped the disease dead in its tracks.


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Hijinx

I was in Hollywood today for a funeral and the tents were set up for the shots, but no one was getting them.
They should shut it down and have it at the Pharmacies. Most people are not going to get any more shots.


----------



## LightRoasted

If I may ...



Hijinx said:


> I was in Hollywood today for a funeral and the tents were set up for the shots, but no one was getting them. They should shut it down and have it at the Pharmacies. Most people are not going to get any more shots.


They have to keep the theatrics going. Milking it for all it's worth.


----------



## GURPS

Judge: Montana can't enforce ban on mandating vaccines​


U.S. District Judge Donald Molloy of Missoula said his preliminary injunction applies only while the Centers for Medicare and Medicaid interim rule is in effect because the federal rule takes precedence over the state law.

The rule, which was upheld by the U.S. Supreme Court in January, requires COVID-19 vaccinations or religious or medical exemptions on file for staff at Medicare- and Medicaid-certified providers.


----------



## GURPS

Ominous signs week 11's UK COVID Omicron data​


This COVID vaccine has driven BA.2 variant to emerge. More will come if we DO NOT stop the vaccine. We told the vaccine developers this and governments this and Task Forces this but they will not stop; we have told CDC and NIH this; the goal is to get these into the arms of your child now and this will be catastrophic as we may not be able to arrest this virus/pandemic if we do and may cause a lethal variant. It is the innate immune system that may be now damaged by the vaccine (as well as the natural acquired-adaptive immune system). We have to stop the vaccine NOW! We must bring an OMI-specific vaccine.

We saw a steady decrease in infection for both vaccinated and unvaccinated across late 2021 and the initial weeks of 2022 in UK data and elsewhere (weeks 5-10) and we sought to explain that this was likely the impact of the innate immune system (GVB) regaining its functional capacity in the vaccinated and ‘training’ of it in the unvaccinated; you could literally observe how elevated the infection was in the vaccinated in the earlier weeks and how infection came down, while the vaccinated infection was still substantially more elevated over unvaccinated and with great NEGATIVE efficacy.

But week 11 infection data (first table) indicates something not good and we must wait to see week 12 data to see if this is an idiosyncratic occurrence or a stable matter and in fact possible devastating damage to the innate immune and acquired-adaptive immune systems…this is likely ‘and’ the only explanation for this uptick in infections etc. This WILL be followed by hospitalization and death curves. The reality is if we seek to keep variants like BA.2 coming and in this, a potential deadly variant to emerge, we just keep vaccinating as we are now using this very same non-sterilizing non-neutralizing sub-optimal COVID vaccine that CANNOT cut the chain of transmission and WILL only drive variants (natural selection vaccinating into a pandemic in the midst of elevated infectious pressure and sub-optimal immune pressure) as we see now in BA.2 OMICRON.


----------



## GURPS

Pfizer, FDA Hid Data Showing Clinical Trials Failed, Says Former BlackRock Advisor​


Dowd described how his initial caution about taking the experimental COVID vaccine led him to research data related to Pfizer’s clinical trials.

Dowd told Wolf:

“I learned from a friend in the biotech industry that Pfizer had failed its all-cause mortality endpoint in the initial trial … All-cause mortality is the gold standard in any drug trial at the FDA. When you fail that endpoint, the drug is not approved.”

When Big Pharma and the U.S. Food and Drug Administration (FDA) were unwilling to release vaccine safety data, Dowd grew even more skeptical about the vaccines, he said, and was compelled to speak out privately and publicly about what he believed was a major deception:

“I got more loud about fraud when the FDA decided to hide the clinical data for 75 years. I’m an investor, so let me just say how I think about the world. I don’t wait for people to tell me what just happened. My job was to come up with an analysis, mosaic and investment thesis, and then over time I’d be proven right.

“So I don’t wait for The New York Times, The Wall Street Journal or The Washington Post to tell me anything. Because by the time that happens, the opportunity to make money is lost. So I started screaming fraud as soon as I saw that — because it’s unprecedented to hide data from the public.”


----------



## GURPS

Hillary Clinton Tests Positive For COVID, Pushes Vaccines​


----------



## Hijinx

If you have mild cold symptoms why get tested?
It's a cold, why do you have to give it a name.?

Oh!!! I have a cold. I wonder if it's Covid. BFD. Take 2 aspirins and get some rest.


----------



## Tech

Hijinx said:


> If you have mild cold symptoms why get tested?
> It's a cold, why do you have to give it a name.?
> 
> Oh!!! I have a cold. I wonder if it's Covid. BFD. Take 2 aspirins and get some rest.


Yea, it's not like she has job to go to ands needs a doctor's note.


----------



## GURPS

New York City mayor exempts athletes, performers from vaccine mandate​
Adams's office cited low virus case counts and a high vaccination rate as reasons for lifting the requirement. His office said the move would "kickstart the full spectrum of the city’s nightlife economy."

The mayor framed the move as an expansion of a previous exemption from the city's vaccine mandate for private businesses.

“Today we take another step in our city’s economic recovery — leveling the playing field for New Yorkers and supporting local businesses and performance venues across the city,” Adams said in a statement.


----------



## GURPS

Dr Fauci says he ‘won’t be taking sides’ ​

Unvaccinated New York City workers who were fired from their jobs for not getting their shots, unleashed fury on Adams on Thursday after he lifted the vaccination mandate solely for professional athletes and performers.

Adams held a press conference at Citi Field, the home of the New York Mets, with representatives from Mets and Yankees, to announce that he was lifting the ban on unvaccinated big league jocks from competing in sports, and actors and musicians from taking the stage.

The move doesn't help 9-to-5 workers across the five boroughs who either lost their jobs or can't work because of the vaccine mandate, held over from the last mayor, requiring all workers have their jabs.


----------



## GURPS

Newly Released Pfizer Documents Reveal COVID Jab Dangers​
Story at-a-glance​
A small batch of documents released by the U.S. Food and Drug Administration in mid-November 2021 revealed that in the first three months of the COVID jab rollout, Pfizer received 42,086 adverse event reports that included 1,223 deaths
The first really large tranche of Pfizer documents — some 10,000 pages — was released by the FDA March 1, 2022. Included are nine pages of recorded side effects, about 158,000 different health problems in all
An initial review of case report forms (CRFs) reveal significant data collection errors and anomalies
Problems included patients entered into the “healthy population” group who were far from healthy; serious adverse event (SAE) numbers that were left blank; sample barcodes that were missing; at least one death of a patient the day before being listed as being at a medical checkup; and second doses that were administered outside the three-week protocol window. There also are questions as to whether participants were properly observed for an adequate amount of time; plus adverse events were listed as “not serious” despite extended hospital stay and much more
A majority of the CRFs in this release were from Ventavia-run trial sites. Ventavia is currently facing a lawsuit brought by Brook Jackson, a former Ventavia regional director. Jackson was fired shortly after she brought concerns about potential data falsification and poor laboratory management to the attention of the FDA and higher-ups in the company


COVID Jab Supporter Gets Red-Pilled​In mid-November 2021, the FDA released the first 91 pages,3,4 which alone revealed the FDA has been aware of shocking safety issues since April 30, 2021. For nurse educator John Campbell, featured in the video above, these documents appear to have served as a “red pill,”5 waking him up to the possibility that the jabs may be far more dangerous than anyone expected, but he didn’t get around to reviewing them until now.

Cumulatively, through February 28, 2021, Pfizer received 42,086 adverse event reports, including 1,223 deaths. The latest tranche of Pfizer documents also includes a whopping nine pages of recorded side effects — 158,000 in all!

In his video, Campbell reviews the documents listed as “5.3.6. Postmarketing Experience,” which were originally marked “confidential.” They reveal that, cumulatively, through February 28, 2021, Pfizer received 42,086 adverse event reports, including 1,223 deaths.

As noted by Campbell, “It would have been good to know about this at the time, wouldn’t it?” referring to the rollout of the jabs. Campbell has been fairly consistent in his support of the “safe and effective” vaccine narrative, but “This has just destroyed trust in authority,” he says.

To have 1,223 fatalities and 42,086 reports of injury in the first three months is a significant safety signal, especially when you consider that the 1976 swine flu vaccine was pulled after only 25 deaths.


----------



## DaSDGuy

Bill Clinton Tests Positive For COVID, Syphilis, Gonorrhea, Hepatitis, HIV, Herpes (Continued)
					

WASHINGTON, D.C.—In breaking news today, the Clintons confirmed that Hillary Clinton has tested positive for COVID-19, while Bill Clinton has tested positive for COVID-19, syphilis, gonorrhea, hepatitis A, hepatitis B, hepatitis C, hepatitis D, hepatitis F-Z, HIV, herpes, HPV, chlamydia...




					babylonbee.com


----------



## GURPS

France & UK today: COVID infections and cases rising; why? they basked in extreme vaccination & lockdowns for so long, they boasted they had the lock and then hit the rocks...tell us Fauci and Bourla?​


----------



## LightRoasted

If I may ...

This is the information posted in Dosage for both Pfizer and Moderna clot shots ...

Dosage Form_Injection, Suspension_ - A liquid preparation, suitable for injection, which consists of solid particles dispersed throughout a liquid phase in which the particles are not soluble. It can also consist of an oil phase dispersed throughout an aqueous phase, or vice-versa.

Solid particles that are not soluble? What are these solid particles and what are they supposed to do after being injected into muscle tissue?

Also notice in section where, for Moderna, it states: Marketing Category: UNAPPROVED DRUG OTHER
Start Marketing Date: 12-18-2020
Listing Expiration Date: 12-31-2023


			https://ndclist.com/ndc/80777-273
		


Where Pfizer is still listed as: Marketing Category: EMERGENCY USE AUTHORIZATION
Start Marketing Date: 12-12-2020
Listing Expiration Date: 12-31-2023 


			https://ndclist.com/ndc/59267-1000
		


Also note that on the product label images, it states: Rx only. Even for the not yet manufactured Comirnaty, on the label it states prescription only, "Rx only". Has anyone been given a prescription before getting these clot shots? 

And Pfizer's "Comirnaty" product, though having a: Marketing Category: BLA - A product marketed under an approved Biologic License Application. Which isn't even in production, or being used. Their product live date is far far less than all others. One year as opposed to three.
Start Marketing Date: 12-22-2021
Listing Expiration Date: 12-31-2022


			https://ndclist.com/ndc/0069-2025
		


And "they" want people to get a forth shot now.


----------



## TPD

LightRoasted said:


> If I may ...
> 
> This is the information posted in Dosage for both Pfizer and Moderna clot shots ...
> 
> Dosage Form_Injection, Suspension_ - A liquid preparation, suitable for injection, which consists of solid particles dispersed throughout a liquid phase in which the particles are not soluble. It can also consist of an oil phase dispersed throughout an aqueous phase, or vice-versa.
> 
> Solid particles that are not soluble? What are these solid particles and what are they supposed to do after being injected into muscle tissue?
> 
> Also notice in section where, for Moderna, it states: Marketing Category: UNAPPROVED DRUG OTHER
> Start Marketing Date: 12-18-2020
> Listing Expiration Date: 12-31-2023
> 
> 
> https://ndclist.com/ndc/80777-273
> 
> 
> 
> Where Pfizer is still listed as: Marketing Category: EMERGENCY USE AUTHORIZATION
> Start Marketing Date: 12-12-2020
> Listing Expiration Date: 12-31-2023
> 
> 
> https://ndclist.com/ndc/59267-1000
> 
> 
> 
> Also note that on the product label images, it states: Rx only. Even for the not yet manufactured Comirnaty, on the label it states prescription only, "Rx only". Has anyone been given a prescription before getting these clot shots?
> 
> And Pfizer's "Comirnaty" product, though having a: Marketing Category: BLA - A product marketed under an approved Biologic License Application. Which isn't even in production, or being used. Their product live date is far far less than all others. One year as opposed to three.
> Start Marketing Date: 12-22-2021
> Listing Expiration Date: 12-31-2022
> 
> 
> https://ndclist.com/ndc/0069-2025
> 
> 
> 
> And "they" want people to get a forth shot now.


But it’s for the children! And grandpa & grammy.


----------



## Louise

GURPS said:


> if you are triggered by a school name you have much bigger issues


Why is it not ever talked about that African blacks sold there own people into slavery back in the day?  Nevermind.  I know the answer.


----------



## GURPS

LightRoasted said:


> And "they" want people to get a forth shot now.




and a 5th is authorized for ' immunocomrimised '


----------



## GURPS

CDC Emails: Our Definition of Vaccine is "Problematic"​


*Internal CDC E-Mails*

CDC emails we obtained via the Freedom of Information Act reveal CDC worries with how the performance of the COVID-19 vaccines didn’t match the CDC’s own definition of “vaccine”/“vaccination”. The CDC’s Ministry of Truth went hard at work in the face of legitimate public questions on this issue.

In one August 2021 e-mail, a CDC employee cited to complaints that *“Right-wing covid-19 deniers are using your ‘vaccine’ definition to argue that mRNA vaccines are not vaccines…”*






After taking some suggestions, the CDC’s Lead Health Communication Specialist went up the food chain to propose changes to the definitions: *“I need to update this page Immunization Basics | CDC since these definitions are outdated and being used by some to say COVID-19 vaccines are not vaccines per CDC’s own definition.”*






Getting no response, there was a follow-up e-mail a week later: *“The definition of vaccine we have posted is problematic and people are using it to claim the COVID-19 vaccine is not a vaccine based on our own definition.”*








The change of the “vaccination” definition was eventually approved on August 31. The next day, on September 1, they approved the change to the “vaccine” definition from discussing immunity to protection (seen below).









This manipulation should be criminal


----------



## GURPS

9-Year-Old Ohio Boy Denied Kidney Transplant Because Father Is Unvaccinated​

Take the jab or the boy gets it. That’s essentially the message the Cleveland Clinic is sending to the parents of 9-year-old Tanner Donaldson, who will soon need a kidney transplant. He was born with a rare birth defect, posterior urethral valves (PUV), a condition that caused irreversible kidney damage in utero and resulted in stage 4 chronic kidney disease (CKD).

Dane Donaldson, Tanner’s father, told PJ Media that his son’s kidney function is currently between 15-20%, but his numbers have been ticking up lately, so they feel he is nearing the time when a transplant will be necessary. They’ve known since birth that Tanner would eventually need the transplant and doctors have told the parents that they’ll continue monitoring Tanner’s health and, when the time comes, “they’ll be preemptive.” Donaldson told PJ Media that they won’t let his condition proceed to the point where he needs dialysis.

Donaldson is a perfect match, but the Cleveland Clinic is refusing to do the transplant because Dane has not received the COVID-19 vaccination. The hospital requires that all living donors be fully vaccinated before they go under the knife for a transplant.


----------



## GURPS

Emory U. Restricts Internet Access for Students Who Refuse COVID Booster​

Unboosted students at Emory University in Georgia had their internet access limited, resulting in slower Wi-Fi and blocked access to non-school-related websites like social media.


About 1,300 students were affected by the university's booster vaccine requirements last month. But after facing enduring reduced internet access, more than half of the impacted students either got their booster or requested an exemption, university Executive Director for COVID-19 Response and Recovery Amir St. Clair told the Emory Wheel.

“The WiFi restrictions were a valuable compliance measure to help promote participation,” St. Clair said. “Our hope is that it will continue to have an impact.”

Students received notice of changes to their internet access in February.


----------



## GURPS

833 Athlete Cardiac Arrests and Serious Issues, 540 Dead, Following Covid Injection​
*A total of 15 players were unable to finish the Miami Open 2022 tennis tournament, including the male and female favourites.* *All of the players must be “fully vaccinated” to compete, the **Liberty Daily wrote**, “just as we’ve noted for several months, most major sports have been hit with ‘inexplicable’ medical conditions popping up in young and otherwise healthy athletes, including our report that **three cyclists fell in March alone**.”*

The so-called health professionals running the Covid “vaccine” programs around the world keep repeating that “the Covid vaccine is a normal vaccine and it is safe and effective.”  But as of the end of last month, _Good Sciencing_ has recorded 833 athletes, worldwide, who have had cardiac arrests or other serious issues, with 540 dead, post-Covid injection.


----------



## TPD

GURPS said:


> Emory U. Restricts Internet Access for Students Who Refuse COVID Booster​
> 
> Unboosted students at Emory University in Georgia had their internet access limited, resulting in slower Wi-Fi and blocked access to non-school-related websites like social media.
> 
> 
> About 1,300 students were affected by the university's booster vaccine requirements last month. But after facing enduring reduced internet access, more than half of the impacted students either got their booster or requested an exemption, university Executive Director for COVID-19 Response and Recovery Amir St. Clair told the Emory Wheel.
> 
> “The WiFi restrictions were a valuable compliance measure to help promote participation,” St. Clair said. “Our hope is that it will continue to have an impact.”
> 
> Students received notice of changes to their internet access in February.


Yeah because it’s been proven that if you are not vaxxed and boosted, you can spread germs over WiFi and internet connections.


----------



## Hijinx

TPD said:


> Yeah because it’s been proven that if you are not vaxxed and boosted, you can spread germs over WiFi and internet connections.


Sons of Bitches. Forcing a jab on people when they know the jab is a POS.


----------



## TPD

Hijinx said:


> Sons of Bitches. Forcing a jab on people when they know the jab is a POS.


It has taken 2 years for the powers that be to admit masks don’t work, when most of us on here knew within 2 months. Will it be 2 years from now before they admit the jab doesn’t work?


----------



## RoseRed

TPD said:


> It has taken 2 years for the powers that be to admit masks don’t work, when most of us on here knew within 2 months. Will it be 2 years from now before they admit the jab doesn’t work?


Isn't there a study now going on to study those of us who haven't had it?  Nope!  EffU!


----------



## kwillia

TPD said:


> It has taken 2 years for the powers that be to admit masks don’t work, when most of us on here knew within 2 months. Will it be 2 years from now before they admit the jab doesn’t work?


I recently cleaned out my purse and found a half dozen+ used masks stuffed in various places. Absolutely everything about a mask even remotely offering any kind of protection required them to be thrown away each time removed and to be replaced every couple of hours being worn. I know of ZERO people who followed those requirements.


----------



## Kyle

kwillia said:


> I recently cleaned out my purse and found a half dozen+ used masks stuffed in various places. Absolutely everything about a mask even remotely offering any kind of protection required them to be thrown away each time removed and to be replaced every couple of hours being worn. I know of ZERO people who followed those requirements.


I’ve had the same mask since April 2020.


----------



## kwillia

Kyle said:


> I’ve had the same mask since April 2020.


I only ever used disposable and got as much use out of each I could get before throwing away.


----------



## RoseRed

Kyle said:


> I’ve had the same mask since April 2020.





kwillia said:


> I only ever used disposable and got as much use out of each I could get before throwing away.


Same.


----------



## PrchJrkr

TPD said:


> Yeah because it’s been proven that if you are not vaxxed and boosted, you can spread germs over WiFi and internet connections.


I believe this is a red herring. What college aged student doesn't have a cell phone that they can turn into a hotspot?


Kyle said:


> I’ve had the same mask since April 2020.


Same. One per vehicle.


----------



## Hijinx

I had access to plenty of masks, and like Kwillia said I find them all over the place lying around when they should have been tossed. I have found they they do a pretty good job of cleaning your eye glasses, and i have blown my nose in them and they work fairly good for that, if you forgot your handkerchief and them toss them but that's about all they are good for.


----------



## Sneakers

Once in a while, I'd shoot the disposable mask with Lysol, just to keep the funk at bay.


----------



## GURPS

"For three deaths prevented by vaccination we will have to accept that about two people die as a consequence of these vaccinations"; this is very worry some data & challenges the risk-benefit calculus​

Look, how else can I cut it? This vaccine is a catastrophic mess and failure for we never ever had the proper duration of study, proper methods for the safety studies and analysis, or the proper risk-benefit analysis. Never! Lie after lie from Pfizer and Moderna CEOs and the CDC and FDA. These 4 horsemen of the Apocalypse.

These mRNA lipid nano-particle vaccines KILL people, its that simple and millions who have been vaccinated are vaccine injured and do not even know it. Yet! Its coming. I ASSURE YOU. I/we have been appealing to governments to stop this vaccine, as we have early treatment, we know how to manage COVID, we know who the at-risk groups are, and the existing variant is mild in comparison to early variants. We are at the stage where the virus can become endemic IF we let it by stopping this non-sterilizing vaccine that is driving variant after variant, in effect, functioning to maintain the pandemic forever.


----------



## GURPS

First, good news for Delta employees. Last week, Delta announced it was ending its hated monthly $200 “health” surcharge levied against unvaccinated employees. According to CNBC, Delta president Ed Bastian announced in a call that “any employees that haven’t been vaccinated will not be paying extra insurance costs going forward.”

He also said Delta wants the airline mask mandate to be lifted and that once the mandate officially ends, Delta does not plan to impose its own mandate.

CNBC also noted in the article that United Airlines announced last month it would allow unvaccinated workers who’d received an exemption to return to their regular jobs from unpaid leave, citing dropping Covid cases.










						☕️ Coffee & Covid ☙ Monday, April 18, 2022 ☙ FACT CHECKING 🦠
					

Good news from the airlines, and I fact-check all the original claims about the jabs. You’ll never guess how it turned out.




					www.coffeeandcovid.com


----------



## Hijinx

*CNBC also noted in the article that United Airlines announced last month it would allow unvaccinated workers who’d received an exemption to return to their regular jobs from unpaid leave, citing dropping Covid cases.*

If they sent me home for not having the Vax I would be looking for a new job so I would be able to tell them to go F themselves. Of course many will return, but how enthusiastic will they be to do a good job for an employer who screwed them over.


----------



## GURPS

Ashish Jha wants all children vaccinated; ​

You need to listen to Jha across 2 years of the junk he spouted on CNN and similar to grasp the breadth and depth of his lunacy, his lockdown lunacy. I am trying to be kind here in my own idiocy at times and I can be one too, but where is the evidence he and Fauci and these idiots like Walensky, these so called ‘scientific idiots’ are looking at? And call me an idiot if you or anyone wants, but bring evidence, come debate me, come debate McCullough or Oskoui or Risch, come, bring data, show us your data…I want to debate this ding dong, for it is absurd and ridiculous and irrational the drivel he utters daily and confuses the nation and misleads the nation, for there is no science to support this…none. and he talks about science, but he knows for 2 years he has been flat wrong on all he has said. The only one who could challenge him for garbage on CNN is Wen. I am hoping he gets his senses fast. I know people like him come around and tout their credentials and many abound with credentials but so are they inept and incompetent. The lay person on the street today talks more science, sense and vision than these technocratic dimwits. These are people who have costed us thousands of lives due to the restrictive COVID policies and failure to use early treatment.


----------



## GURPS

Dr. Ashish Jha (aka Mr. Blinker), this clown, this inept clown who is now Biden's COVID Czar, for 2 years now who attacked Senator Johnson, Dr. McCullough, a dolt on the science, wants mandates​




We certainly have the evidence that masks DO NOT work and are actually harmful…

More than 150 Comparative Studies and Articles on Mask Ineffectiveness and Harms


----------



## GURPS

Are VAERS deaths logged into the CDC’s vaccine reporting system underreported by a factor of 20?​
This study by Spiro has huge implications for we have long been saying VAERS captures 10% and some argue only 1% of true burden, deaths, adverse events due to vaccine etc. If this is true, then currently we have about 27,000 deaths reported to VAERS. Are we talking hundreds of thousands? Same with adverse events. Are we talking millions? Are we only at the tip of the iceberg? I advised recently in a stack I will be sharing 5 situations soon, that I had to arrange first to ensure the information was out there and safe. One of them will deal with this issue of VAERS numbers and what it may well be. What we are actually looking at. To that effect.

Let us give Spiro Pantazatos and Herve Seligmann their just deserts for being so very brave and pulling this shocking analysis together. I am praying they can get it into a quality journal but what does that matter, those journals are corrupted ‘pharma’ bought off, deceitful biased politicized rags. Let us share this, we will be our own journals.

SOURCE:

Spiro Pantazatos


----------



## GURPS

DHS extends COVID vax mandate for noncitizens entering legally, as illegal entrants remain exempt​
Though travelers entering the U.S. through legal ports of entry will continue to be forced to show proof of vaccination, no such mandate applies to the record number of illegal immigrants the Biden administration is processing at the southern border.

The DHS announcement extends Title 19 authority to continue enforcing vaccine mandates for noncitizen visitors.

"Under the temporary restrictions, DHS will allow the processing for entry into the United States of only those noncitizen non-LPRs who are fully vaccinated against COVID-19 and can provide proof of being fully vaccinated against COVID-19 upon request at arrival," reads the rule. 

The decision to extend the rule was made in consultation with the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention.


----------



## GURPS

Manhattan Borough President says it is time to start knocking on doors to get people boosted. What could go wrong?​


----------



## GURPS




----------



## Grumpy

Interesting..









						Cardiologist Says 30 Percent of Vaccinated Pilots Would Fail Health Screenings Due to Vaccine Injuries › American Greatness
					

Joshua Yoder, an airline pilot and co-founder of the U.S. Freedom Flyers said during an interview Wednesday that a cardiologist told him that if the airlines were conducting certain health screenings…




					amgreatness.com


----------



## TPD

GURPS said:


> DHS extends COVID vax mandate for noncitizens entering legally, as illegal entrants remain exempt​
> Though travelers entering the U.S. through legal ports of entry will continue to be forced to show proof of vaccination, no such mandate applies to the record number of illegal immigrants the Biden administration is processing at the southern border.
> 
> The DHS announcement extends Title 19 authority to continue enforcing vaccine mandates for noncitizen visitors.
> 
> "Under the temporary restrictions, DHS will allow the processing for entry into the United States of only those noncitizen non-LPRs who are fully vaccinated against COVID-19 and can provide proof of being fully vaccinated against COVID-19 upon request at arrival," reads the rule.
> 
> The decision to extend the rule was made in consultation with the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention.


If you can’t control your own citizens and force 100% vaccination then force other countries citizens into 100% compliance.


----------



## GURPS

️ Coffee & Covid ☙ Monday, May 2, 2022 ☙ HARMS ROUNDUP ​


SPIKE PROTEIN IS HARMFUL​The first building block is understanding that the spike protein — whether natural or jab-induced — is harmful all by itself. It’s puzzling that Pfizer and Moderna chose this nasty bit of the Wuhan virus to provoke the immune response to their novel vaccines. Researchers keep finding more ways that spike protein is bad for the body.

E.g.:

SARS-CoV-2 Spike Protein Impairs Endothelial Function via Downregulation of ACE 2 | Circulation Research

Spike Proteins of SARS-CoV-2 Induce Pathological Changes in Molecular Delivery and Metabolic Function in the Brain Endothelial Cells - PubMed.

So, while there must have been a good engineering reason why Pfizer and Modern chose to use a very harmful part of the Wuhan virus in their mRNA drug, in hindsight it seems like they could have made a better choice. Hey geniuses, why not use a HARMLESS part of the virus instead? Oh well, it’s too late now, we’re already off and running on the grand experiment to see how much spike protein the human body can tolerate.

Vaccine defenders point out that the risk from spike protein injury is the same between natural spike or vaccine spike.* Even if this were true, the risks from the vaccines are still much higher, at least because the vaccine-induced spike protein hangs around in the body a lot longer than natural spike, which usually clears after a few days.

_(* Some twitter posters defending the jabs online argue that the vaccine spike was somehow “deactivated” in its design, but there is zero data supporting this argument.)_


----------



## GURPS

US Military Doctor Testifies She Was Ordered by govn administration to 'Cover Up' Vaccine Injuries​
Founder and Chairman of Liberty Counsel Mat Staver said in an interview with the Blaze’s Daniel Horowitz on Monday that there have been three hearings now in this case, and the DoD has not yet offered a single witness. Instead of witnesses, the government “sends these declarations,” Staver explained. He said the judge has urged them to bring live witnesses to court so they can be cross examined, but they just refuse to do it. “So they send these declarations that some JAG attorney writes, and somebody in the military signs off on them.”

Staver said that the information the DoD has been presenting in court is “outdated, wrong, and would really be subject to dismantling under cross examination.” He added that cross examinations of his witnesses have only made their case stronger. “So they really don’t have anything to cross examine our witnesses with,” he said.

Staver told Horowitz that Judge Merryday has chastised the DoD lawyers during the hearings, telling them they have “a frail case,” and are “acting as though they are above the law.”

Dr. Theresa Long, a flight surgeon who holds a master’s degree in Public Health and is specially trained in the DMED, gave emotional testimony on March 10.

She and two other flight surgeons reviewed DMED last year and made some stunning discoveries about the high incidence of apparent vaccine injuries among members of the military.

According to the whistleblowers, certain disorders spiked after the vaccine mandate went into effect, including miscarriages and cancers, and neurological problems which increased by 1000 percent.

Dr. Long testified that she was contacted by high level officer the night before the hearing, and told not to discuss her findings regarding the explosive military medical data in court. The whistleblower reportedly said she felt threatened after she tried to get her superiors to address the findings, “fearing for her life and for the safety of her children.”


----------



## LightRoasted

If I may ...









						Vaccinated Are Hospitalised for Non-Covid Reasons at FIVE Times the Rate of the Unvaccinated, U.K. Govt Data Show
					

Over the past 15 months we’ve had a barrage of statistics presented to us shouting about how great the vaccines are at preventing hospitalisation from (or with) Covid. However, these statistics hav…




					clickwoz.wordpress.com


----------



## TPD

Just had a friend tell me this week they have a kid who works in a cardiac unit at a hospital.  Ten beds with heart patients filled - all patients vaccinated.  Coinky dink?  I think not.  Somewhere else in my travels this week, heard of one or 2 people die within days of getting the booster shot.  I guess the booster could be called the kill shot...


----------



## my-thyme

I feel so blessed that most of the people close to me choose not to get vaccinated. The repercussions are just too great, and snowballing.


----------



## Sneakers

TPD said:


> Just had a friend tell me this week they have a kid who works in a cardiac unit at a hospital.  Ten beds with heart patients filled - all patients vaccinated.  Coinky dink?  I think not.  Somewhere else in my travels this week, heard of one or 2 people die within days of getting the booster shot.  I guess the booster could be called the kill shot...


A co-inkydink I'm watching.... the sudden and alarming number of children with hepatitis.  World wide.  What else was distributed world wide and given to children recently?


----------



## LightRoasted

If I may ...

You might want to watch this. It's Australian senator fighting vaccine regulators. Very spooky and telling. Monitoring this type of thing also probably gives us timeline on war, or when they need panic distraction.

Note he talks about how they tested it on animals prior BUT WITHOUT ACTIVE INGREDIENT. What did they use in its place? Luciferase. You just can't make this sh*t up. Just naming something involved in this after Lucifer is dumb as hell to begin with. That's a psychopath tell. Can't help but taunt even when it may cause them problems.

Takes a moment but the operative guy that talks after the chick is a total psychopathic demon and surely anybody who sees this knows. Also these numbers are false.


----------



## LightRoasted

If I may ...

And this .... Follow the links.



			PFIZER’S NEW 80,000-PAGE DATA DUMP IS A NIGHTMARE – AND CAME AT THE SAME TIME AS THE ROE v WADE LEAK – Investment Watch


----------



## Hijinx

Clots and Strokes are really increasing a lot.


----------



## Sneakers

Hijinx said:


> Clots and Strokes are really increasing a lot.


The J&J vaccine is basically being discontinued, used only as a last resort if no other vaccine or method is available, just for that reason.


----------



## my-thyme

Two friends, males in their 50, otherwise healthy, both ended up with bloodclots on their lungs within 2 days of the shot. Both doctors said just a coincidence.

6+months latèr, still on blood thinners. 

F**k that.


----------



## Hijinx

I consider myself Blessed By God that I survived the 2 Pfizer jabs, but they won't be hitting me with any more of that useless crap.


----------



## PrchJrkr

Who would've ever thought that me being a procrastinator would pay off in such a big way?


----------



## GURPS

TPD said:


> Just had a friend tell me this week they have a kid who works in a cardiac unit at a hospital.  Ten beds with heart patients filled - all patients vaccinated.  Coinky dink?  I think not.  Somewhere else in my travels this week, heard of one or 2 people die within days of getting the booster shot.  I guess the booster could be called the kill shot...






A blog I read daily covid and coffee has been mentioning news articles of these athletes in there 30's - 40's dying from heart aliments, all jabed so they could play ........ I'm sure their deaths have ' NOTHING ' to do with their Vax Status


----------



## LightRoasted

If I may ...


Two mice walk into a bar. The one mouse asks the other if he has gotten his covid shot yet.

The other mouse says, "No. Waiting for the human trials to be over before I take the jab."

Drum Roll


----------



## David

So what fun facts do we know about the "vaccines" all this time later? Let's review:

The medicine didn't actually prevent you from catching the VID19
The medicine didn't actually prevent you from spreading the VID19 to someone else
People who took the medicine and boosters still ended up in the hospital. Did they really need to be there or was it a cash grab by certain hospitals. Who knows?
Certain drug companies have record profits due to sales of the medicine. We all know that pharmaceutical companies would never pay off politicians so they can profit even more.
Prince Fauci and other key people are CDC are apparently getting royalties due to sales of the medicine. That just came out recently.
The highest demographic for death was 65+ and among them, the obese and people with serious health indications. Most of them likely never took care of themselves a day in their lives.
There are numerous anecdotal accounts of people having serious health complications, or even death, from the medicine. It will take years to compile and analyze the data before we know for sure, assuming they even make a serious attempt to do so. I think I read it normally takes 9 years before a vaccine is deemed safe. Yet, they approved this one in just a few months. wow!
The politicians and their sockpuppets in the media --- and subsequently the go along to get along mob --- demonized anyone who had reservations about being forced to take the medicine and accused them of being against science. Problem is that science never has worked by decree. It is hypothesize, test, document, peer review and repeat ad infinitum.
Many people who died of some other reason, who tested positive for VID19 were categorized as a VID19 death. Mysteriously, deaths in other categories went way down --- almost as if there had been some miracle cures suddenly released upon the world. I believe hospitals received a large bounty for any VID19 patient they admitted.
So, if there is anyone out there who was among the "mob" who would care to apologize to the people who weren't GUTLESS like you were and who used their critical thinking skills, please take the floor.

I didn't think so.


----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS

high vaxx, high case
					

it's getting too big to hide




					boriquagato.substack.com


----------



## GURPS

Daley and other advisers warned that yet another national vaccination campaign could “needlessly exhaust” healthcare providers for minimal gain, according to the Times. They also worried that continually pushing Americans to get booster after booster and variant-specific shots could lessen the willingness of people to get another shot down the road, in the event a more dangerous variant emerges.

There’s some evidence Daley’s theory is true. Ninety-percent of Americans have gotten at least one COVID-19 shot, according to the CDC. But the number who have been fully vaccinated, which in most cases requires two shots, is around 76%, and the portion who are boosted is just about 50%.

The FDA plans to offer variant-specific COVID-19 and flu shots together in the fall, Dr. Peter Marks, director of the FDA’s Center for Biologics Evaluation and Research, told the Times. Both Pfizer and Moderna are working on vaccines that specifically target the Omicron variant, the companies have said. 









						CDC Is Worried Making New COVID Vaccines Will Suggest To Americans That They Don’t Actually Work
					

Advisers at the CDC are concerned that rolling out annual COVID-19 vaccines might create the impression that the vaccines aren't effective at all




					dailycaller.com


----------



## Hijinx

If I knew all of these people who were fully boosted were going to get sick with Covid and people were going to dies with Blood Clots and Strokes, I wouldn't have gotten the first 2 shots. They aint sticking me any more with their Money grubbing Pfizer shot. Nor anybody else's either.


----------



## spr1975wshs

My cardiologist thinks my elevated heart rate is a result of the Pfizer 2-part my wife and I got a year ago, definite no go on any boosters.
Have tested negative 3 times in the past 9 months, precursor to medical care I needed.


----------



## GURPS

What We Learned From Hating the Unvaccinated​
Only weeks ago, it was the admitted goal of our own leaders to make life unlivable for the unvaccinated. And as a deputized collective, we force-multiplied that pain, taking the fight into our families, friendships, and workplaces. Today, we face the hard truth that none of it was justified — and, in doing that, uncover a precious lesson.

It was a quick slide from righteousness to cruelty, and however much we might blame our leaders for the push, we’re accountable for stepping into the trap despite better judgement.

We knew that waning immunity put vast numbers of the fully vaccinated on par with the shrinking minority of unvaccinated, yet we marked them for special persecution. We said they hadn’t “done the right thing” by turning their bodies over to state care — even though we knew that principled opposition to such a thing is priceless in any circumstance. And we truly let ourselves believe that going into another ineffectual lockdown would be their fault, not the fault of toxic policy.

And so it was by the wilful ignorance of science, civics, and politics that we squeezed the unvaccinated to the degree that we did.


----------



## GURPS

The obsession that politicians like Fauci, Jha and Walensky have with layering “interventions” and their deliberate obfuscation of the data is extremely relevant to the results from Cornell.

Remember, the researchers laid out that the university, as dedicated believers in The Science™, complied with exactly what they were “supposed” to do.

Masks and vaccinations required, mass testing and lightning quick contact tracing with enforced isolation.

So how successful were these efforts?



> Based on analysis of routinely collected population surveillance data, Cornell’s experience shows that traditional public health interventions were not a match for Omicron. While vaccination protected against severe illness, it was not sufficient to prevent rapid spread, even when combined with other public health measures including widespread surveillance testing.



In short, the interventions failed.

It’s quite a stretch to identify these measures as what could be described as “traditional.” The exact same strategies that Fauci, Jha and Walensky claim have made an “enormous difference” were proven to be completely useless at preventing spread.

In order to protect their standing by avoiding criticisms of Team Groupthink, their discussion says that generalizing results might not be as applicable due to the limited demographics, mostly Cornell students, it stands to reason these results are significantly _MORE_ likely to show an effect than in general population.

Simply, the compliance rates were essentially universal, something that is extremely hard to achieve in other populations.

We’ve heard over and over and over again that part of the reason for the failure of masks and other interventions is insufficient compliance.

That was not possible at Cornell.

98% of campus was fully vaccinated, far exceeding any population level rate seen anywhere on earth:



> Despite high vaccination rates (97.9% of campus3), 98.6% of cases were breakthrough infections, and proportionately more named close contacts who became COVID-positive in this period (22.6%) than previously (4.4% between August 23 and November 27).



It’s also important to point out that noted CNN and MSNBC “expert,” political commentator and conspiracy theorist Peter Hotez claimed last year that 85-90% vaccination rate would get us “past COVID.”1



Peter Hotez, always wrong
So 98% vaccination rates did nothing to slow the spread, but what about masks?

Well, according to the letter’s PDF download, masks were required in “all” indoor campus locations, and yet the university experienced significantly more outbreaks than the local communities:



> Required inside all buildings on campus, all COVID-19 transmission all semester (except in private office space or in designated eating areas with distancing)





> Something had clearly changed in the university setting, as similar outbreaks were not yet being seen in the off-campus community or neighboring counties.



What a huge surprise!

Universal masking indoors didn’t stop outbreaks and runaway case growth on campus:






How could this be?!











						New Research Confirms Interventions are Useless
					

The studies debunking Fauci, the CDC and others are coming quickly




					ianmsc.substack.com


----------



## GURPS

Bloomberg ran a story last week headlined, “Omicron Is Turning Out to Be a Weak Vaccine.” The article is just a lot of fear porn about how “nobody” has immunity, especially gross unvaccinated people, and ANYBODY can catch a covid reinfection. It’s these variants, you see. It just keeps changing.

The article features no data, no numbers, no reference to any particular city, state, country or even continents. It doesn’t consider or even mention whether subsequent infections might be milder. It’s just a vague “zero covid” threat advisory.

But there was ONE sentence that jumped out at me. I wonder if this one sentence is the reason they wrote the article. It said, “public health experts also point out that in rare cases people are getting reinfected within weeks.”

Wait, what? Reinfected WITHIN WEEKS? Why, it’s almost like those people’s immune systems aren’t working right or something. Is this a narrative tweak to hide multiple rapid reinfections under a big bushel of “everybody gets reinfected?”

Anyway, just to SEE, I searched Twitter for “reinfected.” I had to stop after a few seconds because jab-happy people are so terrifying.










						☕️ Coffee & Covid ☙ Wednesday, May 25, 2022 ☙ PROTOTYPES 🦠
					

UK hospitals to drop mask mandates; CDC wants to testing vaccinated people; Pfizer says its drug is a prototype; Wuhan and monkeypox; HIV and monkeypox; reinfections; and lots more...




					www.coffeeandcovid.com


----------



## GURPS

'Nobody Wants Them'​
“It’s sad to say, I’m in the process of throwing 30 million doses into the garbage, because nobody wants them,” lamented Bancel as he participated in a panel discussion. “We have a big demand problem.” Actually, that sounds like a big over-supply problem to me, but what do I know?

Bancel elaborated on the outreach efforts the pharma giant was making to “every country,” including going around to all the embassies in Washington, D.C., to entreat governments to distribute the excess shots to their citizens. But sadly, he concluded, “nobody wants to take them.”

“The challenge we have now is [a] very different situation than we had two years ago. The problem we had two years ago is there was no mRNA capacity in the world. Zero.”


----------



## GURPS

It’s not just the EU. Stéphane Bancel, Moderna’s CEO, is a sad puppy. Frowny face. On May 24th, in a panel discussion at the World Economic Forum in Davos, Bancel announced some alarming news in his quaint French accent. The problem: demand for jabs is way down. Everywhere. He kind of went on and on and on:



> _It’s sad to say, I’m in the process of throwing away 30 million doses in the garbage because nobody wants them. We have a big demand problem… we right now are … trying to get demand up in the countries. We’ve contacted so many governments … and nobody wants to take them. The Chinese don’t want the mRNA vaccine. The issue in many countries is people don’t want vaccine. In U.S. people don’t want vaccines._



Poor Stéphane. The good news is he got a lot of sympathy from the Davos crowd. As Bancel spoke, the other panelists looks alarmed, audibly gasping in horror at some points. Demand down! What! You mean the psyops aren’t working?





Now, what do you suppose Bancel meant when he said he was working with governments “to get demand up?” How, exactly? The possibilities are endlessly alarming.










						☕️ Coffee & Covid ☙ Saturday, June 4, 2022 ☙ SHANGHAI’D AGAIN 🦠
					

Jab demand cratering; Fetterman has new health problems; Supreme Court won't hear NY school mandate; breakthrough covid deaths on the rise; federal jab injury programs overwhelmed; & lots more.




					www.coffeeandcovid.com


----------



## kwillia

Other countries do not want them because countries other than America are being honest with their reporting of permanent/long-term harmful effects from the MRNA shots and little permanent/long-term benefits.  The US spends an awful lot of effort, time and money squashing/manipulating the facts.


----------



## GURPS

CBS NEWS ran an article Friday headlined, “Why Boosted Americans Seem to Be Getting More COVID-19 Infections.”

Weird!

The bottom line is that the situation is baffling. CBS says the problem could be that the way we’ve been measuring cases for two years is just too complicated: “the shift [to booster cases] underscores the growing complexity of measuring vaccine effectiveness at this stage of the pandemic.” So officials are looking for different ways to measure cases now. For accuracy, you know.

The CDC thinks a survey system might be better than all this testing. “Moving beyond this crisis, I do think the future is in random sampling. And that’s an area that we’re looking at closely,” CDC official Caitlin Rivers said.

But on the other hand, CBS’s handpicked covid expert thinks it could be jabbed people’s fault: “So, one of the dynamics here is that people feel, after vaccination and boosting, that they’re more protected than they actually are, so they increase their risks,” he said. “That, I think, is the major driver of these statistics.”

Let me see if I have this straight. For SOME reason, the expert worries that vaccinated people mistakenly feel they are PROTECTED. Which, apart from being unintentionally hilarious, is a mistake because they should be masking up and locking down, or something.

So … remind me — WHY did they take the jab again?











						☕️ Coffee & Covid ☙ Monday, June 6, 2022 ☙ LET’S PLAY 🦠
					

CDC creativity; a new "mystery disease" stalks young women; karma comes for the jab happy; athlete deaths; Jha won't answer about school closures; Biden's losing; a Special Olympics miracle; and more.




					www.coffeeandcovid.com


----------



## GURPS

Walgreen’s covid report as of June 4th continues to show boosted folks having the highest rates of covid infections, with the highest cohort being those having 3 jabs over five months ago. Those folks are showing positive tests almost 40% of the time, nearly double the unvaccinated rate.















						☕️ Coffee & Covid ☙ Wednesday, June 8, 2022 ☙ PIVOTING AND RECASTING 🦠
					

A pause for encouragement; FDA committee greenlights Novavax, because hesitancy; sudden and unexpected injuries and deaths; DOJ charges Proud Boys; the dems recast; and more...




					www.coffeeandcovid.com


----------



## GURPS

June 7th 2022 Congressional members letter to FDA regarding EUA authorization for COVID vaccines in children under 5; Posey, Cruz, Gohmert, Ron Johnson, Biggs, Norman, Miller, Chip Roy, Boebert, Clyde​

These congressional members are leaders, they are strong in this matter and standing up and we must support them and reward them for they are fighting for our children here. We know from a medical and scientific point of view that these vaccines have failed, are ineffective and are harmful. These COVID vaccines/injections do not sterilize the virus and hence do not stop infection, replication, or transmission. Children are at statistical zero risk from COVID and the vaccine skews to harm. The injections fail on omicron and new sub-variants with plunging efficacy/effectiveness and even negative effectiveness. These injections/vaccines bind to the virus’s spike but does not eliminate the virus. It actually promotes and enhances infection of the vaccinated person and will do same to children. There is serious risk of ADE and original antigenic sin will be prominent as the initial imprinting, priming of the immune response (ensuing vaccinal antibodies and recall memory antibodies) is prejudiced to the Wuhan legacy strain. We have existing clear evidence that these vaccines provide little if any benefit to adults and there are catastrophic harms and deaths already accrued. It is likely same for children and my own discussions with CDC, NIH, FDA, Moderna, and Pfizer officials confidentially have revealed there are many on the inside who fear same. They will not speak out due to fear of safety and career destruction. Here is the actual letter. It lists the brave congressional patriots:


----------



## GURPS

What they shared without my getting granular (and the focus here in this substack is only on the children vaccine discussions) is that:

1)they understood (para) that the vaccine trials (focus on children) being planned and ongoing (already at any level) were deliberately undersized and shortened as to duration of follow-up, so that safety signals would not be possible (emergent); this would allow the trial results to appear much more beneficial; this greatly bothered them and they were afraid to raise it and push back out of retaliation fears

2)they expressed serious concern with the lipid-nano particle platform as new, untested, problematic, and that they were very afraid that the vaccine content would behave in ways they had not studied and would end up all over the body; they were just unable to say what would transpire long term in vaccinated persons and were dismayed that the studies were not planned for longer duration of follow-up before put to the public (or even with held form the public)

3)they feared that auto-immune disease would rear its head in the medium to more distant future post vaccine in healthy children and children would be harmed; they feared dose-dependent harms (boosters) and saw in their work that this was not going to be properly studied, certainly not in children and not in adults

4)they feared that children (healthy) could and would be harmed from the mRNA vaccines and could and would die post shot due to the effects of the vaccine; they feared blood clots, bleeding, myocarditis, pericarditis etc. in children and stated this to me; they were very angry for they felt with certainty, that there would be deaths in normal healthy children post the injection, and due to the injection; based on their own immunology/virology/vaccinology background, they felt strongly enough to state this to me at that time






__





						WARNING: FDA, CDC, NIH, Moderna, & Pfizer official (s) expressed their serious concerns with these mRNA vaccines at HHS, especially for children, very fearful of their safety & career destruction
					

I restate what was shared with me, privately, confidentially, at HHS (Operation Warp Speed) around July and August 2020, 6 months or so prior to the roll-out of the vaccines




					palexander.substack.com


----------



## herb749

Covid will end when people stop running to be tested. One of my wife's secretaries returned from a week long trip. Said he didn't feel well & hospital policy says get a covid test. He tested positive. He went to his doctor for a swab and now is diagnosed with bronchitis. So it wasn't covid at all.


----------



## GURPS

According to Fox 16 KLRT in Arkansas, half of the state’s active covid cases are now breaking through in the fully-vaccinated. The reporter interviewed a very sweet but positively puzzled little old lady who just tested positive — after getting five safe and effective shots. FIVE SHOTS.

https://twitter.com/backtolife_2022/status/1536428410859311104?s=20&t=-mvx8uk_U_IbLvDK5TxBbg


----------



## GURPS

Tragically, Illinois democrat and US Representative Sean Castin’s 17-year-old daughter Gwen died suddenly and unexpectedly in her sleep Sunday night. In a statement yesterday, Castin said “The only thing we know about her death is that it was peaceful. And the only lesson we can take from that is to savor the moments you have with your loved ones.”

Castin highlighted his daughter’s activism, her trumpet skills, and her purpose to fight for causes such as gun control, LGBTQ allyship, women’s rights to choose, and Black Lives Matter. Gwen had just graduated from high school and planned to study environmental science at the University of Vermont.

The day after her death, someone deleted all Gwen’s tweets about covid and the jabs. But still, an alert researcher found this:





On May 17, 2021, Sean Castin tweeted that his whole family was getting the jabs:






Sudden Adult Death Syndrome is an awful tragedy, especially when it strikes a beloved child. Our condolences to the Castin family, may they find peace during this time of great suffering.










						☕️ Coffee & Covid ☙ Thursday, June 16, 2022 ☙ SCARE THEM 🦠
					

FDA rubber-stamps jabs for infants; another sudden and unexpected death strikes a dem lawmaker; survey says unjabbed hospitalized least; UF ends all covid operations; much, much more...




					www.coffeeandcovid.com


----------



## GURPS

Medical Daily ran an explosive story yesterday headlined, “Severe COVID-19 ‘Rare’ In Unvaccinated People, Survey Reveals.” Uh oh!

The story describes a survey conducted between September 2021 and February 2022, with results just uploaded to the ResearchGate preprint server. The survey summarized data from over 18,500 respondents in the “Control Group” project, with more than 300,000 total participants. The researchers concluded the data shows that, compared to the jabbed, unvaccinated people reported FEWER hospitalizations.

That’s not good for business!

*The international survey also found that unvaccinated people from over 175 countries were more likely to rely on self-care for their covid infections, using off-label drugs like ivermectin and hydroxychloroquine, and natural products like vitamin D, vitamin C, zinc, and quercetin.

Not surprisingly, unjabbed survey respondents also scored higher on skepticism about pharmaceuticals, distrust of government information, and fear of the possible adverse effects of the vaccines in the long run. I don’t blame them.*

But — don’t worry about the narrative! Because the survey was conducted by a natural medicine group, corporate media can safely ignore it. Which they would have done anyway. The narrative will be just fine.

Link junkies: here’s a link to the study, titled “Self-reported outcomes, choices and discrimination among a global COVID-19 unvaccinated cohort.”










						☕️ Coffee & Covid ☙ Thursday, June 16, 2022 ☙ SCARE THEM 🦠
					

FDA rubber-stamps jabs for infants; another sudden and unexpected death strikes a dem lawmaker; survey says unjabbed hospitalized least; UF ends all covid operations; much, much more...




					www.coffeeandcovid.com


----------



## LightRoasted

For your consideration ...

For those that want to see if the batch of whatever covid vaccine you got is more prone to be cause of deaths, disabilities or illness.

On your "covid vac" card, or paper work, is a batch number listed, look it up.



			https://howbad.info


----------



## LightRoasted

For your consideration ...









						Vaccine Diabolus and the Impending Wave of Rare Neurodegenerative Disorders - Global Research
					

All Global Research articles can be read in 27 languages by activating the “Translate Website” drop down menu on the top banner of our home page (Desktop version). First published on March 8, 2021 *** “I have come to lead you to the other shore; into eternal darkness, into fire and into ice.”...




					www.globalresearch.ca
				



_"Do you realize that the mRNA vaccine is a purely synthetic PEG-coated lipid nanoparticle that spreads throughout the body and brain creating conditions for debilitating ailments 3 or 4 years down the road?"_


_"While carcinogenic contaminants are the primary concern, PEG compounds themselves show some evidence of genotoxicity vi,vii and if used on broken skin can cause irritation and systemic toxicity. viii"_

Now, if PEG can cause problems because of absorption through broken skin, it is most logical that injecting it directly into the body could cause all kinds of problems.


----------



## GURPS

swedish vaccine injury data​


the nordics have done a better job of playing it straight on vaccines than most of the rest of the west.

their increasing honesty about side effects and risks is both limiting/eliminating their pediatric covid vaccine programs and providing some stark perspective to places like the US that are running full speed at “vaxx the kids.”

here are some useful comparisons on side effects (source *HERE*) shared with me by longtime gatopal™ and noted swedish data maven @HaroldofWorld with whom i have collaborated on many past projects.

this is the kind of comparison the CDC seems to be trying very hard not to make in the US.






as can be seen, reporting to the swedish version of VAERS shows that over the course of 2021, covid vaccines caused more than 3X the serious adverse events and deaths of all other vaccines and pharmaceuticals combined.

that’s not good.

the challenge with VAERS style data is that it’s just a tripwire. most events are not reported. in the US, under-reporting looks to be on the order of 90-99% .

the best estimates i could find for sweden came from *HERE*.





if we extrapolate from this 86% under-reporting figure, then we’re multiplying reports by 7.14 to get to full incidence.


----------



## GURPS

This week Representative Jim Jordan interviewed former Covid Task Force member Deborah Birx in a House hearing this week, and finally asked her one of the questions that we would all like answered. Here’s a short transcript and then a link to the video.

REP. JORDAN: When the government told us that the vaccinated couldn’t transmit it [the virus], was that a lie? Or was that a guess?

DR. BIRX: I think it was /hope/ that the vaccine would work in that way. That’s why I think scientists and public health leaders always have to be at the table, being very clear what we know and what we don’t know…

REP. JORDAN: This is important for the country to know. So when I asked the question, when the government told us that the vaccinated couldn’t get it, and I asked you if it was a guess or a lie, you said you don’t know, you said you think it was hope. So what we do know is, it wasn’t the truth. So they were either guessing, lying, or hoping, and communicating that information to the citizens of this country.




Someone once said that hope is not a strategy. But that obscures things; the fact is, when the government said that the vaccinated were protected from catching covid, that was a LIE. You can’t call it anything else. We can argue about the government’s intent, whether it had good intent or malicious intent, whether the lie arose from incompetence or bad faith, whether it meant well or meant to harm, but you can’t argue that the government wasn’t LYING.

And you can’t hide behind “they made a mistake.” First of all, even THEY aren’t claiming to have made a mistake. But even if they WERE just wrong, it was still a lie when they said it. If it was based on error, then it was just an incompetent lie. But, to be honest, it seems less like incompetence because there were other experts at the time who WERE telling the truth, and were either ignored or cancelled.

Another principle that I believe is beyond argument is that a lying government does not deserve to remain in power. It should be removed. Whether it is incompetent or it is malevolent — both justify prompt removal before it can do even more damage.

Prove me wrong.












						☕️ Coffee & Covid ☙ Saturday, June 25, 2022 ☙ STRATEGIC HOPE 🦠
					

Covid and the Supreme Court; Jim Jordan gets a hilarious answer from Birx; Ukraine democratically deletes political rivals and jails bloggers; Biden's rhetorical questions; Ecuador; Lithuania, more.




					www.coffeeandcovid.com
				







@TPD


----------



## TPD

GURPS said:


> This week Representative Jim Jordan interviewed former Covid Task Force member Deborah Birx in a House hearing this week, and finally asked her one of the questions that we would all like answered. Here’s a short transcript and then a link to the video.
> 
> REP. JORDAN: When the government told us that the vaccinated couldn’t transmit it [the virus], was that a lie? Or was that a guess?
> 
> DR. BIRX: I think it was /hope/ that the vaccine would work in that way. That’s why I think scientists and public health leaders always have to be at the table, being very clear what we know and what we don’t know…
> 
> REP. JORDAN: This is important for the country to know. So when I asked the question, when the government told us that the vaccinated couldn’t get it, and I asked you if it was a guess or a lie, you said you don’t know, you said you think it was hope. So what we do know is, it wasn’t the truth. So they were either guessing, lying, or hoping, and communicating that information to the citizens of this country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Someone once said that hope is not a strategy. But that obscures things; the fact is, when the government said that the vaccinated were protected from catching covid, that was a LIE. You can’t call it anything else. We can argue about the government’s intent, whether it had good intent or malicious intent, whether the lie arose from incompetence or bad faith, whether it meant well or meant to harm, but you can’t argue that the government wasn’t LYING.
> 
> And you can’t hide behind “they made a mistake.” First of all, even THEY aren’t claiming to have made a mistake. But even if they WERE just wrong, it was still a lie when they said it. If it was based on error, then it was just an incompetent lie. But, to be honest, it seems less like incompetence because there were other experts at the time who WERE telling the truth, and were either ignored or cancelled.
> 
> Another principle that I believe is beyond argument is that a lying government does not deserve to remain in power. It should be removed. Whether it is incompetent or it is malevolent — both justify prompt removal before it can do even more damage.
> 
> Prove me wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ☕️ Coffee & Covid ☙ Saturday, June 25, 2022 ☙ STRATEGIC HOPE 🦠
> 
> 
> Covid and the Supreme Court; Jim Jordan gets a hilarious answer from Birx; Ukraine democratically deletes political rivals and jails bloggers; Biden's rhetorical questions; Ecuador; Lithuania, more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.coffeeandcovid.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @TPD



I was banned from another forum last year for suggesting that the vaccine would NOT prevent you from getting the ‘rona. I was right from the beginning about vaccines and masks, along with many others on this forum.  It still pisses me off that I had to spend $25,000+ to prove my point about masks!


----------



## GURPS

It is a 'pandemic of the VACCINATED', we told you this! Geert Vanden Bosche said this, Mike Yeadon said this, I, Dr. Paul Alexander said this, bad cattitude (el gato malo) leaned in hard (eloquent)...​
If our immune response is subverted and damaged by these COVID injections as they have been with repeat boosting, then we run the risk of this pandemic going on for 100 years with infectious variant after infectious variant and potentially a lethal virulent one that could devastate humanity. COVID will never ever end and I am beginning to sound conspiracy by saying I do think these people like Fauci and Bourla cannot be that stupid and inept. This is being done deliberately at some level. We see that sub-variant after sub-variant is posing escalating infection risk in those vaccinated (whether mRNA or adenoviral vector injections). Seems like this will go on in perpetuity. Long-term, no end in sight.

Mass vaccination has made things devastatingly worse. We told them to stop, over and over! You never ever mass vaccinate while there is circulating pathogen.

We devastatingly underestimated the evolutionary capacity of the COVID virus to evolve and adapt to the sub-optimal immune pressure on the spike. We have underestimated the viral-host immune ecosystem, the complex interplay. You cannot study or debate or assess the devastation of these fraud COVID injections without considering the virus-host ecosystem. It is not simply properties intrinsic to the virus that is causing the immune escape and infection in the vaccinated. These idiots like Fauci and Bourla and Njoo and Tam and Walensky must not exclude the definitive impact of the non-neutralizing antibodies on the target antigen.

Moreover, we have to consider that recent omicron sub-variants such as BA.4 and BA.5 may be completely novel COVID viruses and not necessarily variants of the omicron. It is evading immunity massively so we need to consider this. This then will limit natural immunity yet prior infection and recovery may offer some level of protection. We need to quickly consider and assess this. The key issue as we have said day one, is that these sub-optimal flawed failed fraud of COVID vaccines is driving this. This is why we called, one year now, to stop these COVID vaccines. Immediately!

I will remind what Geert Vanden Bossche is developing and saying, that currently, while sub-optimal vaccine induced antibodies (Abs) to omicron enhances infection in the upper respiratory tract (URT), and at the same time reduces severity in the lower respiratory tract (LRT) (blocks transfection or transmission of infection from infected cells to non-infected cells in the LRT), this ‘nature’s gift’ we thought we had will not go on much longer. Severe disease is coming soon in the LRT, deep inside the lungs. The very same vaccinal Abs to omicron that is blocking severe disease in the LRT, is subjected to sub-optimal immune pressure that will drive variants to overcome this pressure. Geert explains (based on published research) that these non-neutralizing Abs in the LRT are linked to the formation of syncytia that is correlated to severe illness.


----------



## GURPS

CDC data on COVID injection uptake & when you look at the booster uptake, you see that the public have figured out the scam; yes, let us keep pounding away at cracks & crevices at the fraud injections​
























SOURCE


----------



## GURPS

Snake Oil: the most vaxxed country in Europe now has its worst COVID outcomes​





Once thought to be the best positioned nation in Europe to deal with future bouts with the coronavirus, a nuclear bomb of reality has hit Lisbon.

Out of all the countries in Europe, “Portugal has experienced the most dramatic wave,” The Guardian reports. “With infections per million remaining at a seven-day average of 2,043 on Monday – the second highest new case rate in the world.”

It appears the “miracle cure” vaccines have not only not failed to curb the COVID issue, but has potentially made it worse.

The media are ignoring that possibility entirely, and instead blaming the issue on new mutations of the virus that are supposedly evading the protection of these shots.

This month, Portugal has consistently reported the worst outcomes throughout the continent.


----------



## Hijinx

I am no scientist, just an average American with an average IQ and an open mind (IMO).
But what I find absurd is pushing this vaccine on children who are the least at risk of all of us.
Not of catching Covid , but of having serious problems with it  or dying of it.

Now we are seeing a lot of evidence that the vaccine doesn't work and may indeed be causing harm.
Why is Government and Scientists pushing this on our children?
I don't know about others, but as for me , no way in hell would I get this shot for my child or grandchild 5 or 6 years old.


----------



## GURPS

Florida’s Surgeon General Joe Ladapo responded to some lame criticism from the House Covid Oversight Committee yesterday in a letter released to the public. Apparently the House Oversight Committee wanted to meet on June 28th, after which the members said a bunch of dumb stuff about Florida being reckless and so forth. So Dr. Ladapo wrote them a letter.

After clarifying that Florida has NEVER interfered with doctors’ ability to order jabs for small children, he explained why Florida recommends AGAINST vaccinating kids under 5, based on THE SCIENCE:





The House Committee responded to Ladapo’s letter later in the day, doubling down, accusing Florida of preventing people from getting jabs, and calling Florida “dangerous” and “anti-vax:”






Note the Committee did not respond to Dr. Ladapo’s invitation to produce FACTS and SCIENCE. They just want you to trust them. I guess the Committee knows better than SURGEON GENERAL Ladapo about what kinds of experimental drugs to inject into your baby, who hasn’t learned English yet and can’t tell you whether he’s having chest pains or not. Makes sense.









						☕️🇺🇸 Coffee & Covid ☙ Saturday, July 2, 2022 ☙ SKY ROCKETS 🇺🇸🦠
					

Florida v. House Covid Committee; ACHA v. trans surgeries for kids; sudden unexpected deaths; covid is back in Oz and UK; Russia makes alarming disclosures about US biolabs; and more...




					www.coffeeandcovid.com


----------



## PeoplesElbow

I found out i knew someone who has had covid four times, he was vaccinated, says each time it's not as bad as the time before. He does have some lung damage from the first time and he is only 30, also a smoker.


----------



## GURPS

Vaccinated persons have greater mortality than the unvaccinated in New Zealand: "The Rollout of COVID-19 Booster Vaccines is Associated With Rising Excess Mortality in New Zealand"​​sssshhhhh, we will keep that quiet for now, don't want to offend my family and friends and neighbors who have shots sticking out their ears and eye balls and want more...more I plead, may attack me​
SOURCE:  *The Rollout of COVID-19 Booster Vaccines is Associated With Rising Excess Mortality in New Zealand*


----------



## GURPS

oh oh, seems in Austria, the minister of health is blaming doctors for the COVID vaccine harms, shifting blame to them; yet Rauch knows if doctors did in Austria and US etc. tell truth, will be fired​​Doctors in US and Canada and UK beware, your governments will toss you under the bus and even charge you, as the harms and deaths accumulate…it is beginning. They will lay all blame on you. You best ‘preserve’ your documents. It is best you came together and go against your governments and Colleges and State boards for they will hang you out to dry.

Call me…when you are ready to take them into courts and need scientists who will help you….call me. There is a large group of us working tirelessly over 2 years putting all the data and evidences together for when the time comes. We know at some point, many, many will be in a court room.

*Austrian Minister of Health Confirms – Doctors Are Responsible for Vaccine Damage*

Tell the truth now, you doctors, let us bring down all these governments!

“Doctors would have *to provide sufficient information about the benefits and risks of the treatment in advance* so that the person concerned can *make an informed and free decision* . The *consequences for the doctors* are also mentioned in the response: " *The function of the information* is to protect the *freedom of decision of the person concerned. " of medical professional duties* . This can be *punished under administrative and/or disciplinary* law as *well as have consequences under liability law.”*






SOURCE:  Austria

SOURCE:   *Austrian Minister of Health Confirms – Doctors Are Responsible for Vaccine Damage*


----------



## GURPS

'It's the economy, stupid', was coined by Bill Clinton in 1992; well, 'It's the vaccine, stupid', it is the COVID injection itself that causes infections, re-infections, hospitalizations, death (ADED)​
"It's the COVID vaccine, stupid", the non-neutralizing vaccinal antibodies (induced by the vaccine) cannot eliminate the virus, but binds to it, enhancing infectiousness to vaccinee, and re-infection


It is the COVID injection that is causing infection for the first time or re-infection (due to potential _antigenic shift_ as their is massive population level mounting immune pressure on the spike antigen) and getting the vaccinee very sick. Yes, it is the COVID injection that is driving infection in the vaccinated and potential morbidity and mortality. It is not the virus. It is the properties given to the virus by the vaccine.

If you continue to place immune pressure on the virus without being able to sterilize, neutralize it, then you will cause fitter more infectious and more virulent variants to emerge as they are doing now.

We warn again, if the COVID vaccine is not stopped, it will select for not just an infectious variant, but a virulent lethal one too, causing more serious disease. Both infectious and lethal. It may be too late and this may be happening now with BA.5. The COVID vaccine will do this. Stand by, you will see what we mean. It is so very dangerous what these governments and vaccine makers have done, they know what they are doing and the nightmare they are causing, for in reaction, you ask for more vaccine. They get more money and power. You remain complacent and you acquiesce and stop thinking. You are about to deliver your child onto the altar of vaccine profits.

The key is to reduce the infectious pressure in the population and we can do that by not taking more vaccine, that is an insane step for it is the COVID vaccine that is contributing to the increased infection in the vaccinated. No, no vaccine, but rather it is the use of antiviral chemoprophylaxis to supplant mass vaccination in order to reduce infection and thus the immune pressure. You are seeking to reduce the numbers of virus available for binding with the infection facilitating vaccinal Abs. If you do not do this, then the vaccine must be stopped. One or the other, for if neither is stopped, then this pandemic will go on for 100 more years. I argue the vaccine developers and the public health officials in US, Canada etc. are not that stupid, cannot be that inept to not know what I just wrote above. Or are they? So in some manner, one may argue this is deliberate.


----------



## Hijinx

Now they want to get our kids.


----------



## GURPS

Australia, et tu on vanishing COVID vaccine mandates? Et Tu? Rabid punishing you, Mr. Australia? jailing people who refused, who had natural immunity? you now slinker away you freak coward govn!!!​

“This week, with hardly a whisper from its chief public health officers, Australia largely abandoned its vaccine mandates. For the most part, they remain in force only for those working in health and aged care or with those with disabilities. There has been no explanation given as to why unvaccinated workers can now be ‘welcomed back’ into workplaces. There has been no apology to those who lost their jobs for refusing to be jabbed, or who lost their lives, or their good health, following vaccination.”

“So far, 889 deaths have been reported to the Therapeutic Goods Administration (TGA) which may have been caused by vaccination and almost 133,000 people have reported a vaccine injury including more than 140 heart attacks, 360 myocardial infarctions, 500 strokes, 1,400 cases of deep vein thrombosis and 1,500 pulmonary embolisms.”

“Increased vulnerability to infection might explain why, in NSW, teachers who were forced to be double vaccinated to retain their jobs were off sick for a combined 430,351 days in the first six months of this year, an increase of 145,491 days compared to pre-pandemic levels.”

“It might also explain why excess mortality continues to run at a record high. Excess deaths in March were still almost 10 per cent above the historical baseline and deaths for the first three months of the year were 17.5 per cent higher than the historical average.


----------



## GURPS

Vaxsplainers​
I’m happy to report that my remarks on lower case rates in lesser-vaccinated East Germany, after being recycled by BILD, are now the subject of a long state media debunking in Tagesschau.

Why Are Case Rates Lower in the East? ask mentally vacant problem glasses science reporter Anna Behrend and official state media man-bun sporting “fact-finder” Pascal Siggelkow.



> The nationwide seven-day incidence in Germany has been on the rise again for several weeks now. Health Minister Karl Lauterbach has already spoken of a summer Corona wave. But a look at the developments reveals that there are huge differences between the federal states:
> While the incidences in Lower Saxony and Schleswig-Holstein have already passed the threshold of 900, the numbers in Thuringia and Saxony are still under 400. In general, it’s remarkable that all the East German states – with the exception of Mecklenburg-Vorpommern – are significantly below the national average incidence of of 687.7. And this is despite the fact that Saxony, Brandenburg and Thuringia have some of the poorest vaccination rates. In conspiracy-theory circles, people are already fantasising about “negative efficacy”, especially with regard to booster vaccinations, saying that the figures amount to proof that the vaccines are ineffective. But is there really a causal connection between the vaccination rate and the incidence?



Before they get into that, Siggelkow and Behrend light the incense and cycle through the familiar vaccinator nostrums. “Vaccination protects against severe outcomes and death,” even though the rise of Omicron has led to a great many “breakthrough infections.” Mysterious “studies,” which are never further characterised, are said to show “that vaccinated people … are slightly less contagious,” although they have to concede that “there isn’t enough data to conclude this decisively.”


----------



## GURPS

Lookey there! India, Philippines, and Africa — the three lowest jabbed populations — also have the least cases. And the three most-jabbed countries — Singapore, Australia, and New Zealand — also have the most cases. Weird! But, who cares about cases anymore, am I right? Deaths, now that’s the important metric. Let’s check deaths:





And there they are down at the bottom, again: India, Philippines, and Africa. And New Zealand and Australia are back at the top (Don’t worry, Singapore got a late start, they’ll catch up).

Do you think there’s any chance the CDC will look into this? I’m betting not.










						☕️ Coffee & Covid ☙ Monday, July 11, 2022 ☙ STICKY BLOOD 🦠
					

Coffee blamed for clots; unjabbed Djokovic wins again; Dutch pilot shortages, soyburger sabotage, and news on farmer protests; covid deaths highest in jabbed countries; much, much more...




					www.coffeeandcovid.com


----------



## GURPS

Israeli National News ran a story this weekend headlined, “New Study: COVID Booster Significantly Delays End of Infection.” Uh-oh! This won’t be good for business.

A new study in the New England Journal of Medicine concluded that boosted people recover significantly slower and are contagious for much longer than unvaccinated people.

Now you tell us.

At five days post-infection, fewer than 25% of the unjabbed were still contagious, whereas around 70% of boosted people still carried viable virus particles. Among partially vaccinated, half were still contagious at +5 days. Worse, at +10 days, 31% of boosted people still carried live, culturable virus. But only 6% of the unvaccinated remained contagious at day 10.

In other words, boosted people are five times more likely still to be contagious at +10 days post-infection than unvaccinated people. So the booster shots actually INCREASE infections. They speed up the spread.

It’s working great!











						☕️ Coffee & Covid ☙ Tuesday, July 12, 2022 ☙ PERFORMANCE ISSUES 🦠
					

NYC pushes better masks this time; boosters don't work as advertised; mag advises dems to shed groomers; Brits wait for groomer report; new Hunter Biden problems; and much much more.




					www.coffeeandcovid.com


----------



## GURPS

Emails Confirm Why CDC Changed Definitions of Vaccine, Vaccinated​

Newly obtained emails confirm that the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC) changed its definition for both “vaccine” and “vaccinated” because people were pointing out that the definitions didn’t seem to apply to the COVID-19 vaccines.

“The definition of vaccine we have posted is problematic and people are using it to claim the COVID-19 vaccine is not a vaccine based on our own definition,” Alycia Downs, a CDC official, wrote in an email to a colleague on Aug. 25, 2021.

The definition is located on the CDC webpage on immunization basics.

“Vaccine” had been defined since at least 2011 by the CDC as a product that triggers immunity, while “vaccination” was described as an injection that prevents a disease, according to archived versions of the page. However, a flood of inquiries on the definitions was triggered by the fact that the COVID-19 vaccines have been increasingly ineffective against infection by the virus that causes COVID-19, the emails show.

“Our question is how is the CDC and the rest of the world allowed to call the shot a vaccination when it doesn’t even meet your own definition,” one person wrote to the CDC.

“Right-wing covid-19 pandemic deniers are using your ‘vaccine’ definition to argue that mRNA vaccines are not vaccines,” another said.


----------



## GURPS

Real Vaccine Efficacy Rates Are Much Lower Than Previously Estimated​

Vaccine efficacy is one of the most important questions of the pandemic.

World altering policy has been enacted due to the original estimates which ranged from 95-100%, according to The Experts™.

Those figures are still being endlessly referenced by politicians and prominent media figures when they inevitably test positive and thank the protection the vaccine provided for them.

Pfizer’s press release of the trial data specifically and triumphantly declared that their tests resulted in a 95% vaccine efficacy rate:



> BNT162b2, met all of the study’s primary efficacy endpoints. Analysis of the data indicates a vaccine efficacy rate of 95% (p<0.0001) in participants without prior SARS-CoV-2 infection (first primary objective) and also in participants with and without prior SARS-CoV-2 infection (second primary objective), in each case measured from 7 days after the second dose. The first primary objective analysis is based on 170 cases of COVID-19, as specified in the study protocol, of which 162 cases of COVID-19 were observed in the placebo group versus 8 cases in the BNT162b2 group. Efficacy was consistent across age, gender, race and ethnicity demographics. The observed efficacy in adults over 65 years of age was over 94%.



Disgraceful discrimination and obsessive commentary that the “unvaccinated” should be banned from society and removed from healthcare systems has been a consistent feature of the post-vaccine era of the pandemic in large part due to these estimates.


----------



## GURPS

New Study: Unvaccinated Wrongly Maligned​

While the study’s findings are limited by the nature of the selection process, in which unvaccinated people opted in to participate, the new study suggests that those who declined the vaccine may not be the burden to the health care system many have claimed them to be. The study is now available as a preprint (which means it hasn’t yet been peer-reviewed). It was uploaded to ResearchGate earlier this month.

*The findings hold significant importance to policymakers. According to Our World in Data, 60 percent of the world is fully vaccinated against COVID-19. The 40 percent who aren’t vaccinated against the virus have been frequently blamed for the duration and severity of the COVID-19 pandemic, even as vaccination rates reached up to 90 percent in many jurisdictions.*

With government agencies, news media, and social media algorithms ignoring or misrepresenting the contending science around COVID-19, the unvaccinated have faced often intense pressure to get vaccinated against COVID-19.

“What the survey aimed to do is gather insights about health outcomes, choices, and discrimination experienced by the marginalized subpopulation of people from diverse socio-economic backgrounds, ethnicities, and cultures who have elected to exercise their right of refusal of COVID-19 injections,” the study authors said.


----------



## GURPS

higher vaccine rates associated with greater rise in hospitalization​

my goal was to look at hospitalization rates in relation to vaccine adoption. to do this (and because i could not find a way to automate it) i took the 5 least vaccinated states and compared them to the 5 most vaccinated states. it seems a reasonable variance as the most vaxxed average 80% vaxxed and the least average 56%. because of vagaries in the data, namely an annoying tendency to use “<1” instead of an actual number, i had to throw out VT and RI. i replaced them with HI and NY, the two next most vaxxed. this almost certainly weakened the case against the high vaxx states as VT and RI look to have much greater increases in 70+ (400-600%) but as will be seen, this did not eliminate the signal.

different states report hospitalization so differently and express such different seasonality that it can be difficult to compare them to one another. but they can be compared to themselves, so i took the hospitalization rates for the most vaxxed group (70+) and for “all” and compared them to a year ago to establish % change from july 10th 2021 to july 10th 2022. by using this methodology, they act as their own controls as reporting, age, demographics, and who knows what other imponderables remain constant.

(i would have liked to stratify this by all age groups, but the data was too incomplete and tainted by the non-numerical “<1” result, especially in 2001 data.)

this data was quite striking from the start, esp as the vast majority of states are showing higher hospitalization rates in nearly every category.

this alone (in conjunction with milder variants) gives some real pause on overall outcomes in over 70’s.

(high vaxx blue, low vaxx green)






and even more so in “all” (IN would be green if there were a visible bar)


----------



## GURPS

The Feds Pile Up Vaccine 'Adverse Event' Reports as They Decry Scaremongering Elsewhere​


And yet an online database co-administered by the FDA and the Centers for Disease Control has compiled more than 1.3 million reports of vaccine-implicated  “adverse events” running the gamut from mild to severe, including 29,000 deaths.


Representative entries include:


A 44-year-old male from California with a blood clot in the brain (CVST) five days after receiving Pfizer vaccine, dose unknown.
A 31-year-old female from Pennsylvania with heart inflammation (myocarditis) two days after receiving Moderna’s booster.
A 58-year-old female from California with blood clots in legs (DVT) after receiving Johnson & Johnson booster. She reported:



> “Day after booster on 11/16/21 my right leg was aching. 7 days later on 11/23/21 my sole of my right foot was very painful upon walking. This resolved 2 days later by 11/25/21. On day 11 (11/26/21) my ankle was slightly swollen and painful to touch. These symptoms continued to migrate up my leg to my inner thigh. On 12/13/21 I was seen by my primary care Doctor and was sent for a d-dimer blood test which was 1.77. I was seen in vascular dept and ultrasound indicated multiple DVT from my groin to my ankle.”




These reports are not anecdotes from “anti-vaxxers” on the dark web. They come from the federal government’s open-source log, the Vaccine Adverse Event Reporting System. It allows anyone to go online and report a bad reaction that could be linked to any vaccine, including those for COVID-19.  (RealClearInvestigations has linked above to VAERS reports posted at Openvaers.com, an independently run and easier to navigate database that copies reports verbatim from the CDC’s less user-friendly “WONDER” system.)

While the reports are unfiltered and unexamined, the idea is that such public input will allow researchers to identify potential problems. But the sheer number of reports, and their specificity, have the attention of concerned scientists and even some politicians like Senator Ron Johnson of Wisconsin, who has invited people harmed by vaccines to testify before Congress and advocates compensation for them.


----------



## GURPS

The Church of Pfizer: D.C. promotes ‘Faith In Vaccine’ initiative​

Sure, there’s zero scientific evidence that mRNA vaccines are working, but that doesn’t mean you should abandon your *faith* in Big Pharma’s money making machine, according to the Public Health bureaucrats in Washington D.C.





The initiative was launched last year, partnering with church leaders to host pop up vaccine centers and “spread the word” about this miracle cure in D.C.’s faith-based community.

https://twitter.com/_MORADC/status/1524871481754279943?s=20&t=TNT7O7DZp2RLzY4SBB660Q



“Through the ‘Faith in the Vaccine’ initiative, DC Health is working with the Leadership Council for Healthy Communities and the Black Coalition Against COVID to further engage the faith-based community with the goal of spreading the word about the safety and effectiveness of the COVID-19 vaccine and supporting residents in getting vaccinated,” read a statement from the mayor’s office.


----------



## GURPS

Losing the battle? Pentagon COVID-19 vax mandates tottering under legal scrutiny​



On Thursday, a district court judge in Ohio granted a temporary injunction against the COVID vaccine mandate being enforced on Air Force members seeking religious exemptions. This followed a ruling in March by a district court judge in Texas who granted a preliminary injunction against the Navy for the same reason.

In May, a Navy administrative separation board voted unanimously to retain an officer who refused to comply with the mandate because of his religious beliefs. The board was unconvinced the mandate was lawful and did not view the officer's refusal as misconduct.

The panel agreed with the officer's lawyer, R. Davis Younts, who argued at the board hearing that the mandate for the experimental COVID vaccines was not a lawful order since the military has not made fully FDA-approved versions of the vaccines available to military members. 

In June, the Air Force backed away from a court-martial to try a Christian officer who refused the vaccine. 

The officer, Master Sergeant Vincent White, was served an "Article 15" non-judicial punishment in April, which is an allegation of violation of a lawful order. When White declined to accept the punishment and requested a trial by court-martial instead, the Air Force rescinded the punishment, but still intends to take his case to an administrative separation board.


----------



## GURPS

U.S. Public Health Agencies Aren't ‘Following the Science,’ Officials Say​


The CDC has experienced a similar exodus. “There’s been a large amount of turnover. Morale is low,” one high level official at the CDC told us. “Things have become so political, so what are we there for?” Another CDC scientist told us: “I used to be proud to tell people I work at the CDC. Now I’m embarrassed.”

Why are they embarrassed? In short, bad science. 

The longer answer: that the heads of their agencies are using weak or flawed data to make critically important public health decisions. That such decisions are being driven by what’s politically palatable to people in Washington or to the Biden administration. And that they have a myopic focus on one virus instead of overall health.

Nowhere has this problem been clearer—or the stakes higher—than on official public health policy regarding children and Covid. 

First, they demanded that young children be masked in schools. On this score, the agencies were wrong. Compelling studies later found schools that masked children had no different rates of transmission. And for social and linguistic development, children need to see the faces of others. 

Next came school closures. The agencies were wrong—and catastrophically so. Poor and minority children suffered learning loss with an 11-point drop in math scores alone and a 20% drop in math pass rates. There are dozens of statistics of this kind.

Then they ignored natural immunity. Wrong again. The vast majority of children have already had Covid, but this has made no difference in the blanket mandates for childhood vaccines. And now, by mandating vaccines and boosters for young healthy people, with no strong supporting data, these agencies are only further eroding public trust.

One CDC scientist told us about her shame and frustration about what happened to American children during the pandemic: “CDC failed to balance the risks of Covid with other risks that come from closing schools,” she said. “Learning loss, mental health exacerbations were obvious early on and those worsened as the guidance insisted on keeping schools virtual. CDC guidance worsened racial equity for generations to come. It failed this generation of children.”

An official at the FDA put it this way: “I can’t tell you how many people at the FDA have told me, ‘I don't like any of this, but I just need to make it to my retirement.’”


----------



## GURPS

Robert Koch Institut appears to agree that greater natural immunity in East Germany may be partly responsible for lower BA.5 infections there​
A tipster now points me to the latest Robert Koch Institut Corona reports from 7 and 14 July, where we find the usual colour-coded map of case incidences …









…accompanied by this new clarification:



> The observed geographic differences in reported incidence may possibly be explained _by regional differences in previous infection waves,_ in addition to differences in testing and vaccine uptake.



My emphasis.

The 23 June report had no comment on the regional incidence patterns at all. As the East/ West divide in infections became more obvious, their 30 June report pleaded vaguely that there could be “many causes” for the phenomenon, including “differences in testing,” before finally adopting this expanded excursus.


----------



## GregV814

Wait a minute!!!!   Dr Fauchee noted a rise in cases in California and other states and suggested we should go back to a mask mandate because of the rise....

Wait a minute......hasn't our fine fine President been loading planes full of unregistered hard working, underserved, unvetted foreigners without even a temperature check to various cities????

Lets break it down for ya "my brutha"...

Imagine the Country as a healthy human body..... any of the 5 genders, doesnt matter...

The gates and boarders are the tongue....

In order to keep a healthy body, would you lick the storm drains of New York city?, A peep show carpet???

???????


----------



## GURPS

In highly-jabbed Australia, around the exact same time earlier this month, ABC News Australia ran a story headlined, “Australians Living Longer but With More Chronic Disease, COVID ‘Excess Deaths’ Jump: National Health Report.”

The article begins with this sobering statement: “Life expectancy rates in Australia are continuing to rise but almost half of us are living with a chronic health condition.”

Half. Half of Australians are living with chronic health conditions? Can that be right?

The latest government mortality report found “that although Australia fared relatively well during the first two years of the pandemic, the country’s rate of ‘excess mortality’ — or deaths above the historical average — jumped substantially in 2022.”

Weird. The jabs were supposed to PROTECT against serious illness and death. Now half of Australians have chronic medical conditions and excess deaths are off the charts. Baffling!

And it seems to be getting worse, not better. The most recent periods are also the deadliest: “There was a marked change in January and February 2022, with 3,105 more deaths than expected in those two months alone.”










						☕️ Coffee & Covid ☙ Monday, July 18, 2022 ☙ JUDGMENT DAY 🦠
					

Monkeypox roundup; excess deaths roundup; primer on the global heat wave; and the Russian Judgment Day submarine.




					www.coffeeandcovid.com


----------



## Hijinx

Old Age is a chronic health condition. If you are living longer you are seeing a physician more often. That is just a fact of life. Diabetes is one of the main problem along with obesity.
Of course heart attacks and strokes and Stents, but much of that come from the obesity and diabetes.


----------



## Kyle




----------



## LightRoasted

For your consideration ...



Hijinx said:


> Old Age is a chronic health condition. If you are living longer you are seeing a physician more often. That is just a fact of life. Diabetes is one of the main problem along with obesity. Of course heart attacks and strokes and Stents, but much of that come from the obesity and diabetes.


Yup. And all of those symptoms, illnesses, including "obesity and diabetes" are caused by, "The Western diet and lifestyle and diseases of civilization"




			https://thcabq.com/wp-content/uploads/2021/01/The-western-diet-and-lifestyle-and-diseases-of-civilization.pdf


----------



## Hijinx

LightRoasted said:


> For your consideration ...
> 
> 
> Yup. And all of those symptoms, illnesses, including "obesity and diabetes" are caused by, "The Western diet and lifestyle and diseases of civilization"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://thcabq.com/wp-content/uploads/2021/01/The-western-diet-and-lifestyle-and-diseases-of-civilization.pdf


A situation most of us readily accept as much better than the alternative.


----------



## LightRoasted

For your consideration ...



Hijinx said:


> A situation most of us readily accept as much better than the alternative.


What's the alternative? Eating natural foods? Meats, natural fats, vegetables?


----------



## Hijinx

LightRoasted said:


> For your consideration ...
> 
> 
> What's the alternative? Eating natural foods? Meats, natural fats, vegetables?


Eating pretty good right now Plenty of Tomato's .Fresh new  Potato's, .Onion's Sweet corn, even a few crabs, Mostly ground beef--can't afford a steak.
Of course Butter on the corn the potato's and mayo on the tomato's. So I should skip the butter and the Mayo--aint gonna happen.


----------



## LightRoasted

Fort your consideration ...



Hijinx said:


> Eating pretty good right now Plenty of Tomato's .Fresh new  Potato's, .Onion's Sweet corn, even a few crabs, Mostly ground beef--can't afford a steak. Of course Butter on the corn the potato's and mayo on the tomato's. So I should skip the butter and the Mayo--aint gonna happen.


No. You don't need to skip the butter. That's a good natural fat. Have at it. The mayo though, if it's made with seed, so called vegetable, oils, that's bad, because they are high in omega 6 fatty acids, the bad stuff that causes body inflammations and oxidation. If you could find "real" mayo, made the old fashioned natural way, that would be much better.


----------



## GURPS

53 Efficacy Studies that Rebuke Vaccine Mandates​

A natural question to ask is whether vaccines with limited capacity to prevent symptomatic disease may drive the evolution of more virulent strains? In a PLoS Biology article from 2015, Read et al. observed that:



> _“Conventional wisdom is that natural selection will remove highly lethal pathogens if host death greatly reduces transmission. Vaccines that keep hosts alive but still allow transmission could thus allow very virulent strains to circulate in a population.”_



Hence, rather than the unvaccinated putting the vaccinated at risk, it could theoretically be the vaccinated that are putting the unvaccinated at risk, but we have not yet seen any evidence for that. 

Here I summarize studies and reports that shed light on vaccine induced immunity against Covid. They highlight the problems with vaccine mandates that are currently threatening the jobs of millions of people. They also raise doubts about the arguments for vaccinating children.


----------



## GURPS

A peer-reviewed study comparing jabbed versus natural immunity published in April but just updated. It’s titled, “Severe Acute Respiratory Syndrome Coronavirus 2 (SARS-CoV-2) Naturally Acquired Immunity versus Vaccine-induced Immunity, Reinfections versus Breakthrough Infections: A Retrospective Cohort Study.”

The researchers found this startling difference: jabbed people were THIRTEEN TIMES more likely to catch Covid after being jabbed than unjabbed people were likely to get reinfected. Even more significantly, it found when jabbed people did have breakthroughs, they were SEVEN times more likely to get a SERIOUS case of covid than the unjabbed people who did get a second infection.

In other words, it’s working great!

They reached this logical and unsurprising conclusion: “Naturally acquired immunity confers stronger protection against infection and symptomatic disease caused by the Delta variant … compared to … vaccine-induced immunity.”

Because it shows that the breakthrough infections are MORE likely to be symptomatic, this is a great study to give whiny jab-lovers who argue that “it was never supposed to stop infections, only serious illness or death.”

Now … explain to me again: why should people take the risks of the jab after already having recovered from covid?












						☕️ Coffee & Covid ☙ Wednesday, July 20, 2022 ☙ HYDRATE 🦠
					

Jabbed 7x more likely to get serious covid; CDC data compares county lockdown results; practical heat wave advice; the Economist says dems need to wake up; protests in Argentina; and more...




					www.coffeeandcovid.com


----------



## GURPS

Met with close friend today, Canadian pediatrician, 35 years, teaches at major Canadian universities, private practice in Toronto; told me he recalls me telling about D-dimer & micro-thrombi post vax​

He however thanked me today and reminded me what I told him back then and he admitted he kind of then scoffed me off, for he said he was given what he felt back then, was good information from the College, and was a keener, he fell for the shot, did 3 shots fast, will not take a fourth for he admits he near died due to the shots, and he did not know about D-dimer that tests for blood clots, unusual blood clotting, imagine that!!! He heard about it from me.

Anyway, he was forced he explained by the hospitals he was connected to yet he was hearing of doctors who were getting fake vaccine cards and not taking it (in Ontario). He felt that the College was being honest and truthful to the doctors and he wanted to do his duty. He admitted he is a weak person and usually acquiesces and does not challenge and wanted to travel with is family etc. So he did not pursue the fake vaccine cards and decided to take the shots. He told me he was actually offered fake cards for his entire family, in Toronto, within the hospitals he has obligations at.

Anyway, when he met in serious distress, and rushed by ambulance to the ER, the ER and staff at the major hospital ER in Toronto were belligerent he said, they knew he was a senior doctor at University teaching and well known, but he said it was scary for he saw first hand that the key is pushing of this frightening mRNA injection. He told me still today the front line has no clue about the vaccine and what is happening to people post shot. He told me they were reluctant to check D-dimer and he insisted and they finally did…and when it came back massively elevated, they grew very concerned as did he. Normal should be 100-200 ng/ml I recall but do not quote me. His was 6,500 he told me so very elevated (now after intervention (heavy anti-coagulation, heavy blood thinning) it is down to 1,000 or so he told me so still risk of clots and stroke if the clots move), he is very concerned, and the issue is when elevated, it is indication of intravascular coagulation and thrombotic disease. Venous thromboembolism (VTE). Vaccine-induced prothrombotic immune thrombocytopenia (VIPIT).

Thrombocytopenia is a condition (I leave the clinicians to flesh out) when your blood platelet or thrombocyte count is low and platelets are called thrombocytes. Thrombocytes are blood cells that clumps or coalesce together in the formation of blood clots that helps stop bleeding where there is a cut or trauma, bleeding etc. A blood clot is called a thrombus. Many blood clots are thrombi.

He told me the hospitals and College of Physicians and Surgeons are not telling the doctors the truth and the doctors he said are not reading any of the science to properly inform themselves on all things COVID. They are following the governments and the Colleges that has no clue what it is doing or saying to the Canadian doctors or US doctors, especially the Public Health Agency of Canada, he told me. Clueless. They as doctors, have been threatened by the Trudeau government and the Province (Doug Ford).


----------



## Hijinx

Somebody is not passing on information. By now most of us know that the masks are a farce, but go to any Doctors office or hospital and you have to wear a mask.


----------



## GURPS

Pfizer Fail: Biden gets COVID, despite taking four mRNA miracle cure shots​

Joe Biden has tested positive for COVID-19, despite taking four injections of a pharmaceutical product once described as an mRNA miracle cure, but has fast become a useless and expired gene therapy.

https://twitter.com/mkraju/status/1550123805854482434?s=20&t=Melrtf8ZvKN2jdyU7WvPYQ



Amazingly, this diagnosis occurred exactly one year to the day that Joe Biden spoke at a July 21, 20201 CNN town hall, during which he declared, “you’re not going to get COVID if you have these vaccinations.” Biden has regularly claimed, contrary to the evidence, that the COVID issue is a “pandemic of the unvaccinated,” promising that the shots would keep Americans from spreading the virus.


----------



## GURPS




----------



## Hijinx

If you got 4 jabs your chances of getting Covid are pretty high. After all the spiked protein in the vaccine  gives it a head start.  That's my opinion and it is formed by the fact that so many jabbed individuals are getting sick with it, while the unjabbed appear to be doing better.


----------



## GURPS

Hahahaha! We’ve come this far! Fox News quoted Admiral Giroir in a telling article headlined “COVID Vaccines ‘Provide Very Little Protection’ Against Infection: Former HHS Assistant Secretary for Health.”

Very little protection! Hahaha! My sides hurt from laughing! Wait, say it again! Hahahaha!

That’s what “95% protection” will get you, folks. A year of threats of getting fired if you won’t take it and then they just say, well, OF COURSE it offers very little protection. Only a moron would have thought it stopped you from getting infections or anything. You people are SO DUMB. Good thing we have experts like Admiral Giroir.

The Admiral’s comments were in light of Joe Biden’s newly-diagnosed covid infection. He must not have been wearing his mask right. Or maybe he should’ve gone for a fifth booster.

So that was the big news yesterday: the Big Guy finally announced he’d gotten it. Well, sort of. After Joe Biden told reporters he had cancer, the White House gaffe team scurried to correct the quadruple-jabbed politician, who has COVID, not CANCER.

It was just a silly mistake that anyone could make; you know Joe.

But don’t worry, he’s still working on inflation and Ukraine and so forth. The former Vice President continues to toil away in quarantine. So that’s good. But still, his health problems are starting to add up. In April he disclosed that, while growing up, he was part of an unlucky asthma cluster that left him and 8 out of ten of his friends with the debilitating but manageable illness. Specifically, the 79-year-old said:



> _“I have asthma and 80% of the people who, in fact, we grew up with have asthma.”_


(Don’t worry about Joe referring to himself as “we.” He just does that sometimes.)

So then Wednesday, Biden explained that ROAD OIL had given him cancer, along with so many of the other people we, I mean HE, grew up with:



> _“My mother drove us, and, rather than, us be able to walk. And guess what? The first frost, you know what was happening? You had to put on your windshield wipers to get — literally — the oil slick off the window. That’s why I and so damn many other people I grew up have cancer. And why, I can’t, for the longest time, Delaware had the highest cancer rate in the Nation.”_


So I learned a lot from this. The first thing I figured out is there’s a terrifying cancer-asthma cluster in Biden’s neighborhood. Someone should alert the EPA. The second thing is: oil causes cancer! The third thing is, old style wipers can somehow remove oil from car windshields. Finally, Delaware was hardest-hit by road oil pollution, back in the day.

Anyway. Biden’s handlers raced to cover up his latest malady, claiming he was just talking about a 2020 skin cancer diagnosis, a different cancer that they also covered up and have only just disclosed. So, it’s been a tough couple years for poor Joe Biden, who has asthma AND oil cancer, AND he just recovered from skin cancer.

And now, on top of everything else, he has covid! So, a little sympathy is in order, if you don’t mind.

First, as questions swirled about Biden’s oil cancer, the White House announced, never mind about that oil cancer, we mean skin cancer — Joe’s tested positive! It’s confirmed! The Big Guy has covid. With undetectably-mild symptoms like a dry cough and fatigue. (Fatigue? How could you tell?)

Experts like Doctors Marc Seigel and Brett Giroir quickly speculated that Biden’s gaffe-laden speech Wednesday, where he “incorrectly” said he had oil cancer, might have been a result of BRAIN FOG caused by his covid infection.

Dr. Marc Seigel said covid brain fog is common, it could happen to anybody: “Especially since one of his symptoms that he was talking about was fatigue last night … I think that that symptom might imply a certain amount of brain fog … maybe that explains some of the comments that he made yesterday, you know, about being confused about the cancer issue.”

Later yesterday, Biden tweeted out a highly-polished video showing the frisky White House resident all pent up in quarantine, tells fans not to worry, he’s quadruple-jabbed and he feels GREAT. He’s getting SO much work done.

Still, it seems a little weird. Someone important, I can’t remember who, said if you took the shot, you wouldn’t get covid. I don’t recall all the details but it seems like it was about a year ago. It was somebody important, I think:



Or it could have been a lady doctor:




Maybe it was Pfizer:




Or maybe it was some other TV doctor, who knows:





I guess we’ll _never_ know. Another mystery was the White House couldn’t say WHO Joe got covid from, but rather said that wasn’t important right now. Who cares? So, contact tracing is officially dead, I guess.



Another reason not to worry is they said Joe has started taking his Paxlovid. Of course, they had to discontinue his Eliquis prescription, because it is contra-indicated when taking Pfizer’s covid drug. Eliquis is a blood thinner Joe supposedly takes for his afib diagnosis.

White House officials didn’t address the FDA’s warning that “premature discontinuation of any oral anticoagulant, including Eliquis, increases the risk of thrombotic events.” Thrombotic events? In other words: blood clots. Like … well, you know.

Back in 1988, quadruple-jabbed Biden survived TWO brain aneurysms, which can be caused by … blood clots. Eliquis lowers the risk of strokes and clots in people with atrial fibrillation. So it’s kind of important. But all heart meds must be stopped while taking Paxlovid, so. First things first.

Anyway. We pray for a quick recovery and that Mr. Biden does not lose his sense of smell. He so loves smelling things.











						☕️ Coffee & Covid ☙ Friday, July 22, 2022 ☙ HERCULES 🦠
					

All you need to know about Joe Biden’s covid infection and his oil cancer; Russia restarts Nordstream; EU gas cuts grow; migrant busing strategy working; Newsweek reports a Putin speech; lots more...




					www.coffeeandcovid.com


----------



## Kyle

Joe Biden Calls Obama To Wish Him A Speedy Recovery After Hearing The President Has COVID










						Joe Biden Calls Obama To Wish Him A Speedy Recovery After Hearing The President Has COVID
					

WASHINGTON, D.C. — After learning that the president had contracted the Coronavirus, Joe Biden quickly called up Barack Obama to wish him a speedy recovery.




					babylonbee.com


----------



## GURPS

A review of BBC's 'Unvaccinated'​
The show begins with more fear mongering and ominous music. “Covid is on the rise again and we’re facing a new wave of the pandemic. After around 200,000 deaths, there are still around 4 million adults in the UK that remain unvaccinated”. Professor Fry wanted to know why and whether anything can change their minds.

So within the first few seconds there are a number of disputed numbers. Firstly 200,000 deaths. That is the number of deaths with COVID-19 on the death certificate and as almost everyone knows very well by now, this does not necessarily mean they died from COVID-19. Secondly, 4 million unvaccinated adults in the UK. Assuming the UK has an adult population of around 55 million, 4 million people equals around 7%. However, using the UK Health Security Agency data shows that in England alone, over 9 million adults are unvaccinated (around 20%). However, due to the lack of accurate population data, the figures are disputed on both sides of the argument.

Whilst introducing herself, the presenter, Hannah Fry says she worked on the data and models that the Government used to bring us out of the first lockdown. She is keen to emphasise that she helped take us out of the lockdown but I would be interested to know whether her data and models took us into the first, as well as subsequent lockdowns.

On a side note, a spooky coincidence occurred in 2018. Hannah presented a programme called “Contagion: The BBC Four Pandemic”. The show tried to predict the impact of the next pandemic more accurately and therefore needed new data. The nation was asked to download the pandemic app in a “ground-breaking experiment”. Hannah adopted the role of Patient Zero by walking around the streets of Haslemere in Surrey. The spooky coincidence? The first person to catch coronavirus in the UK was in Haslemere, less than two years later.


----------



## GURPS

Paging Dr. Birx! Manitoba, Canada’s May 2022 data doesn’t look too good for the jabs:




_(The jab-happy will argue that admissions and deaths are weighted toward jabbed because there are MORE jabbed than unjabbed. But note the chart compares RATES not gross numbers.)_

In all three scenarios, the combined rates of jabbed admissions and deaths exceed the rate for unvaccinated. In the case of regular hospitalization, and DEATH, the added vaxxed rates FAR exceed the unvaccinated rate. Like in the case of death — which we can all agree is a poor outcome — in this data, jabbed Manitobans were THREE TIMES as likely to die from covid as the unvaxxed.

So.










						☕️ Coffee & Covid ☙ Saturday, July 23, 2022 ☙ DODGEY 🦠
					

Super-Dodgers; School board pays up after 1st amendment violations; Birx always knew; bad booster stats from Canada; Time Mag says infinite boosters; four healthy Toronto docs kick the bucket; more...




					www.coffeeandcovid.com


----------



## GURPS

Defining Away Vaccine Safety Signals 10: DMED Revision, Low Resolution​

This DMED data story (articles here) of the heavily altered 2016-2019 data (and likely 2020) is one of the most important and undercovered stories of the pandemic. After 23 weeks, I still haven't seen anything like a good explanation for the substantial alteration of the historical data aside from sculpting the data to make the 2021 (the vaccination year) not look so bad.

Tonight Nick Kottenstette messages me after writing an article about the DMED data. His approach isn't quite correct, and I plan to work with him, but the exercise made me realize that I'd left an obvious analysis unperformed. When I stumbled on what happened with the data, it was because I was looking for reference data/rates of illness, which seems to be the same motivation for much of Nick's examination. While reading his article, it occurred to me to create an apples-to-apples comparison of 2021 diagnostic category summary data to the first published data for the years 2016-2019 (leaving out 2020 because that data was never published before the change in the reference data, which I believe was for 2016-2020, the first five years of data after the changeover to the ICD-10 medical billing code system).

*Original Data Comparisons per Major Diagnostic Category*​*Note:* Validation for this analysis is based on the fact that the mid-February 2022 queries from the DMED for all the major diagnostic categories (aside from the R-codes, ahem) matched the most recent data reported in the Medical Surveillance Monthly Reports (MSMRs). Graphically speaking, the red bars match the blue bars:





I went back to the pool of queries run for the major diagnostic categories to see where I could compare the queried 2021 data to the first-published MSMR snapshots for each of the years 2016-2019.






*Note*: I left out the Other category with the greatest number of ambulatory reports due to the fact that the definition of that category has not remained consistent over the years. I also did not have 2021 queries for the full data for H-codes, so I won't be able to evaluate the "Nervous system and sense organs" category (G00-G99; H00-H95), and similarly for the "Injury and poisoning" category (S00-S99;T00-T98). The "Pregnancy and delivery" category includes "relevant Z-codes", and though I could try to track down the definition, that complete data is not queried for 2021.

But this is plenty of data to work with. Note that the "Summary" data at the bottom only sums those rows for which we have the 2021 data. What do we see from the remaining 12 categorical diagnostic groupings?

Before we get started, recall that from 2012 through 2018, ambulatory health reports were on the decline throughout the military. That's what happens when troop participation in warfare scales down.


----------



## GURPS

Vax Critics Tee off After Biden Gets COVID​

Alex Berenson was even more blunt, writing on his Substack Friday:



> The mRNA vaccines have failed.
> Provably. Indisputably. The risk estimates released by Centers for Disease Control are politicized garbage, based on hospital and state data that intentionally underestimate the number of vaccinated Americans who have been hospitalized or died.



The mantra from the government has changed over time, as I mentioned. Now they’re leaning on the “vaccine will prevent serious illness” crutch. But even that claim is being questioned, as Berenson writes in another post:



> On July 5, the RIVM – a research institute that is part of the Dutch Ministry of Health – reported a basic two-dose Covid vaccination offered no protection against Covid hospitalization. Worse, vaccinated people were 20 percent _more_ likely to need intensive care than the unvaccinated.
> “There was hardly any visible protective effect of the COVID-19 basic vaccination series against hospital and ICU – intensive care- intake,” the researchers wrote (understating the case).



Many more critics are asking questions about the vaccines these days, which is a good thing. Even the New York Times ran a piece on July 15 pointing out that the jabs cause bleeding issues in women. The important thing is not whether or not you believe each individual critic, it’s that these questions are being asked at all. For far too long the press and the federal government have buried any negative information about the shots. You can choose to get one or not, but the information should not be hidden from you.


----------



## GURPS

NYC Mayor Fires Another 200 City Workers Over COVID Jab​

As the city continues enforcing vaccines on its workers, officials announced last month the creation of the first Test to Treat program, which provides access to antiviral medications at mobile testing sites for COVID patients.

During the introduction, Adams said medication helped him survive COVID-19 when he contracted the virus last April, adding the mobile medicine site would help protect New York City against any new variants of future transmission waves.

“I said this over and over again,” he said. “COVID is a formidable opponent.”

“It pivots and shifts, and we are clear that we are going to pivot and shift with it,” he added.

Adams’ comments come aroud the same time as former White House COVID response coordinator Dr. Deborah Birx admitting the vaccines wouldn’t protect against infections while promoting more testing and treatments.

“I knew these vaccines were not going to protect against infection,” Birx told Fox News. “And I think we overplayed the vaccines, and it made people then worry that it’s not going to protect against severe disease and hospitalization.”

Birx said 50 percent of people who died from the Omicron variant were older and vaccinated.


----------



## GURPS

Corporate media broke the embargo on vaccine injuries last week.

It was Tucker — it HAD to be Tucker — who ran a segment discussing some of the jab studies that WE have already been looking at for months but the entire media apparatus has been industriously ignoring, like teenagers making a PBJ sandwich while casually pretending not to see a puppy accident on the kitchen floor, so they don’t have to clean it up.

In his show Thursday night, Tucker started by riffing on Biden’s oil cancer and his convenient covid diagnosis, and then used all that to segue into a monologue questioning the jabs:



> _Is it possible that the vaccine actually can hurt you, especially if you keep getting boosted? Can it weaken your immune system? Well, that looks possible. Multiple studies have looked into this. Just last month, the Journal of Food and Chemical Toxicology published the findings of several MRNA researchers and we’re quoting, “In this paper, we present evidence that vaccination induces a profound impairment in type one interferon signaling, which has diverse adverse consequences to human health.”_



Tucker continued discussing the study, saying:



> _The researchers continue that, in their studies of the COVID vaccine, “We identify potential profound disturbances in regulatory control of protein synthesis and cancer surveillance. These disturbances potentially have a causal link to neurodegenerative disease… myocarditis, Bell’s Palsy, liver disease, impaired adaptive immunity, impaired DNA damage response, etc.”_





> _So, it’s possible. In fact, it’s looking likely that the vaccine might suppress the immune system. This fact, the authors concluded, will “have a wide range of consequences, not the least of which include the reactivation of latent viral infections and the reduced ability to effectively combat future infections.” Now again, we sincerely hope that’s not true, but it’s not just the conclusion of one scientific journal._



He said immune suppression — VAIDS — was “likely!” Tucker then moved to a different Lancet study from February, and said:



> _The Lancet may be the most famous scientific journal in the world, released similar findings in February. The Lancet’s piece was entitled “Risk of infection, hospitalization and death up to nine months after a second dose of COVID 19 vaccine.” A physician called Kenji Yamamoto made this observation about the data from The Lancet. He wrote this in a letter to the Journal of Virology and we’re quoting “The study showed that immune function among vaccinated individuals eight months after the administration of two doses of COVID 19 vaccine was lower than that among the unvaccinated individuals.”_



Tucker dug into the Lancet article’s data and found what we’ve been seeing all year:



> _Among people around the age of 80 who have been double vaccinated, that would include people like Joe Biden, the per capita rate of medical incidences, including hospitalizations or death, is nearly twice as high as the rate of serious incidence for the unvaccinated. This is 180 days after vaccination. What is that, and why is no one interested? The piece also includes a chart showing negative vaccine efficacy for all ages after eight months for all participants in the study._



If Tucker keeps this up, I may be out of a job soon! Tucker then cited the German data, and suggested that 100,000 Americans could have serious jab injuries:



> _Germany’s Ministry of Health found that 1 in 5,000 Germans have suffered “serious side effects after a COVID 19 vaccine.”_



I think that’s low. But Tucker spent several long minutes discussing potential jab injuries. He summed his monologue up by making the obvious connections and asking the right questions:



> _This is sad news for a lot of Americans, but it’s also a profound indictment, maybe the greatest indictment in our lifetimes of our leaders, their recklessness, their pig headedness, their dishonesty… People were misled. They were forced. They were forced, medical ethics thrown out the window. People were forced to take medicine they didn’t want and some of them have been hurt by it… Given this, how is the D.C. government, among many others, still requiring schoolchildren, public and private schoolchildren, to get a COVID vaccine? How are members of the U.S. military being dismissed without their pensions because they won’t take this same vaccine, in light of these study results?_







So, it’s finally out, and into the mainstream media. Now, we’ll watch and see what happens. Does Tucker get cancelled? Does some group start a pressure campaign against his advertisers? Does the government contact Fox News, concerned about Tucker spreading disinformation? Do they wheel out Fauci and Birx to “debunk” Tucker’s studies and reassure Americans “the vaccines are competely safe and 100% effective — mostly.”?

In other words, Tucker just broke ALL the rules of covid coverage. You aren’t allowed to even ASK the question whether the jabs might hurt people; that’s strictly forbidden. But there was Tucker, reading from several anti-vaccine studies and speculating that as many as 1 in 5,000 Americans could have a serious vaccine injury. Will Tucker be buried in the mammoth pushback?

Nope. Not so far.

So far, it’s crickets. When I searched all my go-to news sources this morning for “Tucker” news, I found his anti-vaccine screed was completely invisible. Not a peep, not anywhere. I even tried to look it up on Snopes and the Washington Post’s “fact checker.” Nothing.

Remember, this story isn’t about potential jab injuries, not really; the “news” is that a corporate media outlet covered it at all, even if only on a rightwing opinion show. Where are the howls of protest from the Narrative’s caretakers? Where’s Karen? Where are the armies of fact checkers? Where’s Ashish Jha complaining ruefully about Tucker spouting misinformation and making everybody vaccine hesitant?

In other words, Tucker’s show, plus the absence of pushback, is a signal. It’s a signal for a bunch of folks that it’s okay now, you can talk about it in public. Either Tucker’s vaccine segment shifted the narrative, or his segment was a symptom of a narrative already shifted by something else.

Either way, this is a HUGE development. Who do you think will be next?









						☕️ Coffee & Covid ☙ Monday, July 25, 2022 ☙ VAIDS AND MEMES 🦠
					

A giant media development on jab injuries; cold showers; SADS; Biden re-defines recession; ABC finally finds Panama; and a Ukrainian connection to ritualistic child trafficking and cannibals in Utah.




					www.coffeeandcovid.com


----------



## GURPS

The British Medical Journal (BMJ) quietly published a remarkable paper last month titled, “Serious Adverse Events of Special Interest Following mRNA Vaccination in Randomized Trials.”

The conclusion is shocking. Let’s parse out the researchers’ technically-worded statement:

> The excess risk of serious adverse events of special interest surpassed the risk reduction for COVID-19 hospitalization relative to the placebo group in both Pfizer and Moderna trials (2.3 and 6.4 per 10,000 participants, respectively).

*In other words, they’re saying the risk of having a serious vaccine injury is greater than the benefits of the covid vaccines.*

Smartly, the researchers used the drugmakers’ own clinical trial data, so there’s no arguing about the dataset. It’s the same dataset the FDA relied on to grant EUA approval to the drugs. Everyone is on the same page. Combining the two trials, “there was a +43% increased risk of serious AESI and an absolute risk increase of +12.5 serious AESI per 10,000 vaccinated participants.”










						☕️ Coffee & Covid ☙ Tuesday, July 26, 2022 ☙ RECTANGLES 🦠
					

A remarkable BMJ study finds jab risk exceeds benefits; Manchin gets covid; more bad fertility signals; Leavitt daughter update, sort of; Ukraine cancels disinformers; Cheney thinks it over; & more...




					www.coffeeandcovid.com


----------



## GURPS

Hungary released county-by-county jab and fertility data, and independent researcher Igor Chudov put them together, and guess what he found? He found a statistically-significant correlation between high jab rates and low fertility rates, that’s what.





He then compared the five most vaccinated Hungarian counties to the five least vaccinated counties, and found the 5 top jabbed counties lost fertility THREE TIMES WORSE than the 5 least jabbed counties (-4.66% versus -15.20%):






As Igor points out, the big unanswered question is whether the massive drop in fertility now observed in most reporting countries something that is temporary — or is it longer-lasting or even permanent? Because if it is long-lasting or permanent, we are going to have to start looking at some pretty creative solutions to prevent social collapse due to crashing population rates.

Thanks experts!










						☕️ Coffee & Covid ☙ Tuesday, July 26, 2022 ☙ RECTANGLES 🦠
					

A remarkable BMJ study finds jab risk exceeds benefits; Manchin gets covid; more bad fertility signals; Leavitt daughter update, sort of; Ukraine cancels disinformers; Cheney thinks it over; & more...




					www.coffeeandcovid.com


----------



## Hijinx

My question is was this put in the jab deliberately.


----------



## LightRoasted

For your consideration ...



Hijinx said:


> My question is was this put in the jab deliberately.


This might answer your question ....


----------



## Hijinx

I asked if it was by accident or intentional.

Now we know that the enviro creeps want to see a lower population. We read that Gates used a contraceptive in an African Vaccine. We know that the vaccine does not work to stop the spread of the virus and we are finding that it may even cause the virus to come back to those who had the shots and boosters.

Why would the Government and the idiots running it be so concerned to make sure everyone gets the jabs, that don't work  and is now even trying to shove this on kids who don't really need it. Why? Why push a vaccine that doesn't work but may slow population growth by making people sterile or putting a gene in them that doesn't belong in humans.?  Did the Chinese really work with Faucci to make this and release it? I thought it was to beat Trump at the polls, but maybe it is serving two purposes.

And of course our brilliant politicians instead of finding the truth about the Vaccine are busy with a Committee to try to convince us that Trump broke some law  and told people to storm the Capitol. An outright lie just like the Russian hoax and the 2 impeachment attempts.
We need to get rid of these people and we need to get rid of them NOW.

And where the FUK is the Got Damned media?
Still pumping up Biden and this sorry bunch of scum in the Congress that is helping in the destruction of our country.


----------



## LightRoasted

For your consideration ...



Hijinx said:


> I asked if it was by accident or intentional.


Of course it's intentional. What better way to have people keep getting sick or ill or cancers or medical maladies that require constant physician visits and pharmaceutical treatments until the patient dies? Why would you think otherwise? Do you really trust the pharmaceutical industry that much Do you think they are altruistic of some sort? That our government is in place to stop such things?


----------



## GURPS

A 'highly effective' hoodwink: 3 years later, there remains no functional cure for a coronavirus​
At the onset of COVID Mania, doctors and scientists were very forthcoming about the reality that there had never been a cure for a coronavirus, and that it wouldn’t be wise to expect one anytime soon. Moreover, the idea that one would be developed in a matter of months, or even years, was largely a pipe dream, we were told.

[clip]

Through manipulated data and statistics, corrupt and deceitful government and private “Public Health” enterprises maintained the cure narrative as long as possible. However, it soon became impossible to continue to claim the shots were effective at preventing COVID-19, so they challenged the commonly understood definition of a vaccine, and reoriented the message to claim it would keep you out of the hospital. Fast forward to today and the goal posts have moved to something along the lines of “four shots of mRNA will make you more likely to die with COVID-19 more peacefully.” 

The mRNA (or whichever version of the “vaccine” you took) didn’t do anything to solve the virus problem, but it’s important to keep that narrative alive. For Pfizer and Moderna, among others, including the reputations of global superpowers, the continuation of the “miracle breakthrough” narrative

is essential both to the bottom line and to the political ego. If the truth were to get out to too many people, governments would have to be held responsible, and they would most certainly stop buying mRNA snake oil, resulting in hundreds of billions of dollars in profits that would vanish to zero overnight. Worse, there could be criminal and political repercussions for their serial misrepresentations and outright deception.

We were fooled and outright hoaxed by a pharmaceutical and Government Health mafia, which leveraged hoards of doctors and scientists to commit reputational seppuku in endorsing the “miracle cure” narrative to the masses.

We don’t have a miracle cure. There was never a breakthrough in combating a coronavirus. It was all just a clever marketing and coercion campaign. Almost three years into this thing, we are no closer to the cure to a coronavirus than we were in late 2019.


----------



## GURPS

SENATOR Ron Johnson going after CDC Director Rochelle Walensky for her obfuscation and lies about her/CDC performing COVID vaccine safety data surveillance​


----------



## GURPS

*Vaccinated individuals are “infecting” the unvaccinated with dangerous graphene oxide, says biomedicine expert*


Dr. Philippe Van Welbergen, one of the original experts to find damage from the blood due to the Wuhan coronavirus (COVID-19) vaccines, found that unvaccinated individuals have graphene and self-assembling nanoparticles in their blood – a manifestation of shedding from those who took the shots.

Van Welbergen is a specialist in biomedicine who deals with chronic cases. He has postgrad work in women’s health in pharmacology, bio-pharmacology, advanced pain management and aesthetic medicine, which is why he was able to detect developments of patients that were seemingly out of character or did not make sense in terms of the patients’ diagnostic history.

“One of the tests that we run routinely as a diagnostic support tool is red blood cell morphology – it means that certain conditions can change the shape of a perfectly good red blood cell from a lovely little donut with a dimple to very strange shapes,” he explained during a recent appearance on the “Dr. Jane Ruby Show.”

The host, Dr. Jane Ruby, pointed out that there are two main ways the injections – whatever is in them – can be transferred to another person who is not vaccinated. This could be through inhalation or skin-to-skin contact.

Van Welberger said that in looking at the pure blood smears, which he took straight from an individual to the microscope, he noticed that the unstained blood “started picking up unusual, tiny structures” that he has never seen before.

He then presented data showing that red blood cells – which are usually round and doughnut-shaped – have been damaged by the spike protein. Those cells have become quadrangles or octagon-shaped instead of round. They have become messed up due to the spike protein damage and cannot be restored. (Related: Is graphene oxide what caused Japanese authorities to suspend Moderna’s “contaminated” covid vaccines?)

“You can’t repair red blood cells,” Van Welverger explained. “So these things are basically lost to us.”

Moreover, because these cells have lost their shape, they cannot move through the macro circulatory system. Instead, they just bunch together and block things.

The unvaccinated somehow ended up full of graphene and self-assembling nanoparticles in their blood, which is the manifestation of shedding of those who took the vaccines themselves. This is often seen in unvaccinated children with vaccinated parents.


----------



## Sneakers

GURPS said:


> The host, Dr. Jane Ruby, pointed out that there are two main ways the injections – whatever is in them – can be transferred to another person who is not vaccinated. This could be through inhalation or skin-to-skin contact.


So, the thing to do is vaccinate all the currently unvaccinated, right?  So they don't catch the bugs?


----------



## LightRoasted

For your consideration ...









						The Impact of Vaccines on Mortality Decline Since 1900—According to Published Science - Global Research
					

All Global Research articles can be read in 51 languages by activating the “Translate Website” drop down menu on the top banner of our home page (Desktop version). To receive Global Research’s Daily Newsletter (selected articles), click here. Follow us on Instagram and Twitter and subscribe to...




					www.globalresearch.ca


----------



## LightRoasted

For your consideration ...

Someone with clout is calling out the pharmaceutical and political industries.





__





						Member Of European Parliament Labels COVID Vaccine Coercion "Worst Crime Ever Committed On Humanity" | ZeroHedge
					

ZeroHedge - On a long enough timeline, the survival rate for everyone drops to zero




					www.zerohedge.com


----------



## LightRoasted

For your consideration ...

In case you missed it. From April 22, 2022. A good read.

_"For the first time in American history a president, governors, mayors, hospital administrators and federal bureaucrats are determining medical treatments based not on accurate scientifically based or even experience based information, but rather to force the acceptance of special forms of care and “prevention”—including remdesivir, use of respirators and ultimately a series of essentially untested messenger RNA vaccines. For the first time in history medical treatment, protocols are not being formulated based on the experience of the physicians treating the largest number of patients successfully, but rather individuals and bureaucracies that have never treated a single patient—including Anthony Fauci, Bill Gates, EcoHealth Alliance, the CDC, WHO, state public health officers and hospital administrators.[23,38]

The media (TV, newspapers, magazines, etc), medical societies, state medical boards and the owners of social media have appointed themselves to be the sole source of information concerning this so-called “pandemic”. Websites have been removed, highly credentialed and experienced clinical doctors and scientific experts in the field of infectious diseases have been demonized, careers have been destroyed and all dissenting information has been labeled “misinformation” and “dangerous lies”, even when sourced from top experts in the fields of virology, infectious diseases, pulmonary critical care, and epidemiology."_









						COVID UPDATE: What is the truth?
					






					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov


----------



## stgislander

The hometown paper ran a story today about the county-wide 'High' level with this bit in it.

“The Novavax COVID-19 vaccine is protein-based,” MDH said via press release. “Protein-based vaccines have been used for decades to combat diseases including hepatitis B and influenza. In a 30,000-participant clinical trial, the two-dose vaccine was 90% effective at preventing  illness from COVID-19.”

So what's the story with the new vaccine?  The paper also reported that it is supposed to be available in MD starting Monday.


----------



## GURPS

Drug Cartel: Pfizer shatters profit records, continues raising prices on taxpayer-funded, liability-free products​


----------



## GURPS

Turkey: Two medical students' vaccine-induced myocarditis cases after the first doses of BNT162b2 (Pfizer).These patients were young males with no previous medical history; Canakci et al.
					

Also, over 1000 published studies showing adverse effect of the COVID vaccine (mRNA); These 2 cases show that myocarditis can be seen after the first dose as well.




					palexander.substack.com
				














Over 1000 studies showing harms of the COVID injections:


Myocarditis after mRNA vaccination against SARS-CoV-2, a case series: https://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S2666602221000409
Myocarditis after immunization with COVID-19 mRNA vaccines in members of the US military. This article reports that in “23 male patients, including 22 previously healthy military members, myocarditis was identified within 4 days after receipt of the vaccine”: https://jamanetwork.com/journals/jamacardiology/fullarticle/2781601
Association of myocarditis with the BNT162b2 messenger RNA COVID-19 vaccine in a case series of children: https://pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/34374740/
Acute symptomatic myocarditis in seven adolescents after Pfizer-BioNTech COVID-19 vaccination: https://pediatrics.aappublications.org/content/early/2021/06/04/peds.2021-052478
Myocarditis and pericarditis after vaccination with COVID-19 mRNA: practical considerations for care providers: https://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0828282X21006243


----------



## GURPS

"Imperfect Vaccination Can Enhance the Transmission of Highly Virulent Pathogens"​


‘Could some vaccines drive the evolution of more virulent pathogens? Conventional wisdom is that natural selection will remove highly lethal pathogens if host death greatly reduces transmission.

*Vaccines that keep hosts alive but still allow transmission could thus allow very virulent strains to circulate in a population. *Here we show experimentally that immunization of chickens against Marek's disease virus enhances the fitness of more virulent strains, making it possible for hyperpathogenic strains to transmit. *Immunity elicited by direct vaccination or by maternal vaccination prolongs host survival but does not prevent infection, viral replication or transmission, thus extending the infectious periods of strains otherwise too lethal to persist. *Our data show that anti-disease vaccines that do not prevent transmission can create conditions that promote the emergence of pathogen strains that cause more severe disease in unvaccinated hosts.’

There is a theoretical expectation that some types of vaccines could prompt the evolution of more virulent (“hotter”) pathogens. This idea follows from the notion that natural selection removes pathogen strains that are so “hot” that they kill their hosts and, therefore, themselves. Vaccines that let the hosts survive _(e.g. reduce symptoms as in the case of the COVID vaccines) _but do not prevent the spread of the pathogen _(as in the case of COVID vaccines given the vaccinal antibodies are largely non-neutralizing and do not stop infection, replication, or transmission etc.) _relax this selection, allowing the evolution of hotter pathogens to occur (_as in the case of COVD vaccines_). This type of vaccine is often called a leaky vaccine (_as in the case of COVID vaccines_). When vaccines prevent transmission, as is the case for nearly all vaccines used in humans, this type of evolution towards increased virulence is blocked (_COVID vaccines work oppositely enhancing transmission_).


----------



## GURPS

WARNING: Canadian doctors drop dead like flies now! 5 in few weeks! Doctors (everyone) who took COVID injection, must demand D-dimer micro thrombi blood clot test; POVIDONE oral-nasal wash; ASPIRIN!​

All-cause deaths are rising, and we are seeing it across nations heavily vaccinated.

D-dimer test is type of blood test that measures and quantifies D-dimer which is a type of protein fragment that your body makes whenever a blood clot is dissolved in your body. The micro-thrombi post COVID vaccine can be silent, very small, but numerous and can kill you and are killing you…so demand the blood test. If D-dimer is elevated, insist you go on heparin/coumadin/warfarin/high dose aspirin…ask for enoxaparin, it is also an anti-coagulant, many people I know use high dose aspirin (325 mg daily) if not already on blood thinners for a while post shot…assuming they have clots. Talk to your doctor please.

Doctors must use daily 2-3 times nasal-oral wash povidone-iodine or hydrogen peroxide to wash out mouth and Q tip to clean the nostrils. The virus hangs out in the gumline and back of the throat/pharynx etc. Use this please doctors and everyone, every person, no swallow, swish and spit. Prevention for higher risk people.


----------



## my-thyme

Rubbery white things in veins pulled out during autopsy. 

Nice.


----------



## TPD

GURPS said:


>



This part:


> Considering the fact that morbidities after the disease occur more than the side effects of the vaccine, they are still the best option against the current pandemic.


Can someone give me the odds here?  Me not getting the vaccine and dying from covid *or* me getting the vaccine and dying from the vaccine AND/OR covid.


----------



## Hijinx

They will be drinking Southern Maryland sweet iced tea in hell before I get another shot of their death and sterility inducing Vaccine.  Not that In intend to do any more breeding at 79 , but that's not the point.


----------



## LightRoasted

For your consideration ...



TPD said:


> This part:
> 
> Can someone give me the odds here?  Me not getting the vaccine and dying from covid *or* me getting the vaccine and dying from the vaccine AND/OR covid.


If I were a bookie? 100,000,000 to 1 odds that you'd keel over from only Covid. On the other hand, I'd have to start at 1,000 to 1 after ya got the shot, then the next year change it to 500 to 1, and so on every year after, as the odds of you dying from the "vaccine" will increase as time goes on and I really don't want to pay out, now do I? However, if ya got some of those boosters as well? Well now, the odds start much much lower, say starting at 2.5 to 1.


----------



## 22AcaciaAve

TPD said:


> This part:
> 
> Can someone give me the odds here?  Me not getting the vaccine and dying from covid *or* me getting the vaccine and dying from the vaccine AND/OR covid.



I don't think anyone could seriously do that without knowing your age and health situation.  The vaccines were never meant to stop you from getting covid.  They were meant to possibly boost immunity and help you stay out of the hospital and stay alive.  If you are over 20, your chances of dying from the vaccine itself are just about zero.  If you are under 30, your chances of even getting seriously sick from Covid are almost zero.  Covid, which is really just a mutation of a normal Coronavirus, is only mostly fatal to older people with weakened immunity systems.  

The statistics that now say most people getting covid are those vaccinated are a good example of the old saying, "Lies, damn lies, and statistics."   Of course more people with covid are vaccinated.  Almost 80% of the country population is vaccinated.  It only make sense that more vaccinated people than unvaccinated will come down with covid.  But those same statistics show that unvaccinated people are more likely to die than vaccinated people.  That is even with a nearly 8-1 population advantage for the vaccinated.  

Can the vaccine have long term affects?  Sure it can.  Nobody will know that until a decade or so has passed.  I think the research that went into it probably lessens that possibility, but it still exists.  

Covid is a disease that attacks the respiratory system and does most of it's damage from limiting the oxygen level from a person's system.  Younger people are able to fend it off because their heart and lung respiratory system is relatively clean and able to wipe it out.  Older people and people with some underlying health issues are at risk.  I got the vaccine and the booster.  I have never had covid.  Maybe ten years from now I will be seeing those commercials that will say, "If you were vaccinated for covid and now have life threatening issues, come see me and call the M*ik Sl8^com law firm at this number."  Maybe I will be one of those people.  I think I will worry about that if and when it happens.


----------



## GURPS

22AcaciaAve said:


> The vaccines were never meant to stop you from getting covid.



But, But, But .......
Joe Biden said in July that if you get vaccinated, you will not get COVID​
CDC walks back claim that vaccinated people can’t carry COVID-19​


----------



## LightRoasted

For your consideration ...



22AcaciaAve said:


> I don't think anyone could seriously do that without knowing your age and health situation.  The vaccines were never meant to stop you from getting covid.  They were meant to possibly boost immunity and help you stay out of the hospital and stay alive.  If you are over 20, your chances of dying from the vaccine itself are just about zero.  If you are under 30, your chances of even getting seriously sick from Covid are almost zero.  Covid, which is really just a mutation of a normal Coronavirus, is only mostly fatal to older people with weakened immunity systems.
> 
> The statistics that now say most people getting covid are those vaccinated are a good example of the old saying, "Lies, damn lies, and statistics."   Of course more people with covid are vaccinated.  Almost 80% of the country population is vaccinated.  It only make sense that more vaccinated people than unvaccinated will come down with covid.  But those same statistics show that unvaccinated people are more likely to die than vaccinated people.  That is even with a nearly 8-1 population advantage for the vaccinated.
> 
> *Can the vaccine have long term affects?  Sure it can.  Nobody will know that until a decade or so has passed.*  I think the research that went into it probably lessens that possibility, but it still exists.
> 
> Covid is a disease that attacks the respiratory system and does most of it's damage from limiting the oxygen level from a person's system.  Younger people are able to fend it off because their heart and lung respiratory system is relatively clean and able to wipe it out.  Older people and people with some underlying health issues are at risk.  I got the vaccine and the booster.  I have never had covid.  Maybe ten years from now I will be seeing those commercials that will say, "If you were vaccinated for covid and now have life threatening issues, come see me and call the M*ik Sl8^com law firm at this number."  Maybe I will be one of those people.  I think I will worry about that if and when it happens.


Hahahahahahahahahaha. Holy shiat. Because it never went through the normal required lengthy trial and testing period as all other drugs and vaccines are required to go through. It is purely an experimental therapy being imposed upon the population through fear and coercion. And exactly what is the point of getting a "vaccination" if it does not prevent you getting the Covid or spreading it so someone else? Idiot.


----------



## GURPS

Covid hospital admissions by Vaccination and Pregnancy status​
Early on in the vaccination roll out, pregnant women were advised not to get vaccinated. No trials had been conducted on pregnant women and even the vaccine literature advised that the product was not for pregnant ladies. Then, as has happened so often over the last few year, a complete U-turn was undertaken and suddenly pregnant women were advised to get vaccinated.

It could almost be viewed as gaslighting, when one day the advice is one thing and the next it is something completely different. Especially when there were no explanations as to the reasons for the U-turns other than “off course pregnant women should get vaccinated”.

The Office of National Statistics (ONS) in England looked at this issue and recently released a publication and dataset called “Coronavirus (COVID-19) hospital admissions by vaccination and pregnancy status, England: 8 December 2020 to 31 August 2021”. This was used to estimate coronavirus (COVID-19) hospital admission rates in England by vaccination status in pregnant and non-pregnant women.


----------



## GURPS

Nigeria vs Japan as to COVID cases & deaths, now​


Did African nations like Nigeria, poorer, not taking the vaccine, did they actually buy time for the immune system to be properly developed, for the innate immunity (innate antibodies) in kids to be developed? For the training of the natural killer cells (NK cells) of the innate immune system to be trained to properly clear out virus? To differentiate self from non-self components? Did African nations actually WIN? I say YES!

Stay strong Africa, none of these fraud COVID vaccines, NONE!


----------



## GURPS

Dr. Ben Marble! doctors, scientists STRIKE BACK, unified, calling for the stop of the COVID Shots!!! The COVID injections are remarkably ineffective & dangerous & causes massive harms!​


----------



## GURPS

South Africa vs India & COVID vaccines & resulting infection/cases: the former stood their ground & said 'NO' & used early treatment & prophylaxis, the latter did same but now folded & trouble???​

Poorer nations, African as an example, could not get vaccine and pushed it off, and now shows they benefitted over the higher vaccinated nations with massive infections, and deaths post vaccine. Africa saved their children’s innate immune systems since the antigen-specific, high-affinity COVID vaccinal antibodies block the innate antibodies from binding to the live virus (spike antigen binding sites) so as to train the innate immune system e.g. NK cells (especially in confronting virus now, educating the NK cells on recognizing the range of other viruses will confront in the future especially when the innate antibodies are no longer training, and key, is in recognizing ‘self’ from ‘non-self’ and self-like and self-mimicking), and thus by staving off COVID vaccine, they helped saved the continent. Huge praise!

Japan, high vaccinated 1st world nation, glaring so I wanted to include:










South Africa:















India:





Numbers low but still increasing, we need to pay attention here:


----------



## GURPS

Uruguay’s Tale of COVID-19, Medicine, and Vaccination​


The article goes on to highlight contact tracing, mask wearing, keeping those darn Brazilians out, and _progressive ideology_:



> Uruguay has recorded the lowest number of COVID-19 cases and deaths per capita in South America, if not the entire western hemisphere. The small but progressive country has done that despite sitting right next door to Brazil – which has the world’s second-highest number of COVID-19 infections and fatalities behind the U.S.




*What they failed to note is that Uruguay was among the nations to which India shipped hydroxychloroquine (HCQ) after lifting its export ban in April.*

Later in 2020, Uruguayan scientists published a study showing that ivermectin reduced viral load and disease caused by mouse hepatitis virus (MHV), which is, like SARS-CoV-2, a Type 2 single-stranded RNA virus (Arévalo et al, 2020). While I could not find good statistics on IVM usage in Uruguay, it is notably available there in pharmacies.

Uruguay was also one of the nations where nasal sprays were tested and found to be highly effective at reducing symptomatic cases (Figueroa et al, 2021). Despite the fact that we do not have good statistics on prophylactic or early treatment medication, it seems very possible that Uruguayans were doing their own homework, and without pharmacies restricting their options.


*Uruguay’s Experimental Mass Vaccination Program*​Hold on to your hats, folks. Things are really starting to heat up in Uruguay where last month a judge ordered a halt to the vaccination of children, and for Pfizer to reveal the contents of the vaccines. In fact, the judge ordered a fast turnaround (not a ten month trickling of documents) on all the company’s documents regarding vaccine efficacy. But as Children’s Health Defense reported, Pfizer is refusing to turn over certain documents, pointing to contractual stipulations.

I’m told that Uruguay is a nation that generally trusts its ally, the U.S., which is perhaps why Uruguay dove as hard as nearly any nation in the world into its mass quasi-vaccination campaign. More than 7 out of 8 Uruguayans have been vaccinated so far, and most of those by the end of the Winter in the Southern Hemisphere:




The vaccination program began in Uruguay on February 27. So, what happened after that which led the Uruguayan government to bring Pfizer to court?




Almost immediately after Uruguay began injecting Pfizer and Sinopharm products, COVID-19 cases and deaths, which were previously almost non-existent in Uruguay, exploded upward. Uruguay went from having one of the lowest COVID-19 case rates in the world, to the top 30 among nations with populations over a million.

Something else changed, also. During the early weeks of 2021, Uruguay’s case fatality rate (deaths per COVID-19 case) went from around 1% to up over 1.5% where it remained through the end of the year. That is, not only did COVID-19 cases explode in Uruguay following the introduction of the quasi-vaccines, but the cases were more deadly on average.
*Uruguay’s Experimental Mass Vaccination Program*​Hold on to your hats, folks. Things are really starting to heat up in Uruguay where last month a judge ordered a halt to the vaccination of children, and for Pfizer to reveal the contents of the vaccines. In fact, the judge ordered a fast turnaround (not a ten month trickling of documents) on all the company’s documents regarding vaccine efficacy. But as Children’s Health Defense reported, Pfizer is refusing to turn over certain documents, pointing to contractual stipulations.

I’m told that Uruguay is a nation that generally trusts its ally, the U.S., which is perhaps why Uruguay dove as hard as nearly any nation in the world into its mass quasi-vaccination campaign. More than 7 out of 8 Uruguayans have been vaccinated so far, and most of those by the end of the Winter in the Southern Hemisphere:






The vaccination program began in Uruguay on February 27. So, what happened after that which led the Uruguayan government to bring Pfizer to court?






Almost immediately after Uruguay began injecting Pfizer and Sinopharm products, COVID-19 cases and deaths, which were previously almost non-existent in Uruguay, exploded upward. Uruguay went from having one of the lowest COVID-19 case rates in the world, to the top 30 among nations with populations over a million.

Something else changed, also. During the early weeks of 2021, Uruguay’s case fatality rate (deaths per COVID-19 case) went from around 1% to up over 1.5% where it remained through the end of the year. That is, not only did COVID-19 cases explode in Uruguay following the introduction of the quasi-vaccines, but the cases were more deadly on average.


----------



## GURPS

Hiding the Truth by Hiding the Data​

*These are Not Trustworthy Authorities*​​If there is any primary lesson during the pandemic, it's that unchecked proxy trust opens us up to critical failure. *We are living through the unannounced era of Healthcare 2.0*. The internet changed the game for every industry, but in different ways. No other industry dedicates more of its budget to advertising and propaganda than the Pharmaceutical industry, and no other industry is better joined with the government systems that might regulate it, save the obvious example of the military industrial complex.

Let us summarize the instances of data engineering, withholding, falsification, and sleight-of-hand that we know about. I'm sure I'm missing some:


*Excluded Data*. The lopsided exclusions that I noticed almost the moment the Pfizer trial report went public, and reported about in April 2021 shortly after starting this substack, have still never been explained. A few months after I showed that to Steve Kirsch who later found the same thing in the Pfizer vaccine trial on children.


*Excluded Cases*. Cases from the Pfizer trial data such as this man who died shortly after being vaccinated, but was excluded from trial results are popping up. It's chilling to think about it this way with respect to the data exclusions: 1 down, 249 to go.
*Manipulated Cases*. Other cases of patients seemingly jerked around and vindictively targeted at some trial sites.
*Trial Fraud Lawsuit*. The Brook Jackson trial fraud case. This case calls into question the whole of vaccine trial data, and raises more than a few questions about the entire biomedical research industry.
*Poor Trial Blinding*. If it wasn't bad enough that the trial blinding was terribly insecure (here and here), total unblinding reduced the time horizon to the point of making the data almost meaningless, not to mention unethical (Stoehr et al, 2021). This saddles us with debates about the need for boosters to cope with waning efficacy, which circularly relies on the tenuous assumptions of safety and efficacy (but might simply be explained by reporting delays or data miscategorization).
*Questionable Trial Activity*. There are reasonable questions about the exceptional recruiting results at a trial site in Argentina.
*Extending Trials to Avoid Failure*. In order to dodge a negative result, Pfizer reopened recruiting and performed their trial on children during a second time period. The results should not be aggregated for multiple reasons (protection against one strain may not imply protection against another now that we've shifted to the Omicron era), show sparse benefit, and that sparse benefit may be the result of a lack of risk-adjusting of person-days.
*Questionable Assumptions and Calculations*. Some of the research supporting child vaccination is based on seemingly impossible claims.
*Defining Away Safety Signals*. Though the CDC wrote up a flimsy and flawed protocol for evaluating vaccine safety signals, they eventually admitted (claimed?) to never using it. Perhaps that's why they were months behind others in detecting elevated incidence of myocarditis and other heart/cardio problems. I have to ask "claimed?" because there is probably no way to even find out if they were ever running the numbers, but trashed the reports.
*Proxy Metrics*. The uncritical assumption that antibody titers [away from the epithelial surface of viral entry] are a highly meaningful metric of efficacy.
*Hiding Data*. The CDC admitted in February to withholding other critical data related to vaccine safety and efficacy.
*Hiding Data*. The CDC has withdrawn the publication of statistics it was previously reporting publicly.


*Cherry-Picking*. While waiting to give my VRBPAC talk in April, I noticed that data sources for the graphs presented by Dr. Heather Scobie included only a fraction of 1% of U.S. jurisdictions. Given how much data the CDC should have, this strikes me as likely similar to the statistical sieves in both the Vaccine Safety Datalink report and the ONS data.
*Questionable ONS Data*. Professor Norman Fenton demonstrates that the impossible results can only be explained by extreme selection bias or a very dirty data set on top of systematic undercounting of mortality during the early vaccine rollout.
*Revised Data*. The CDC substantially revised its statistics on the number of people actually vaccinated, but without ever noting the dramatic implications associated with computations of efficacy.
*Inconvenient Insurance Analysis*. Startling insurance data in the U.S. and also in Germany goes ignored, and gets buried.
*Inconsistent Results*. The lack of consistency in state level vaccination data COVID data calls into question CDC presentations that consistently show oddly pristine results.
*Autopsies?* The general lack of autopsies during the pandemic and vaccine rollout stand out as suspicious. While trillions of dollars were spent during the pandemic, autopsies were not part of the funding. When a German pathologist examined bodies and found a substantial number to have died due to vaccination, enough pressure was put on him that he crawled into a shell. Other pathologists have found similar results. Note that robotic autopsies (a.k.a. "virtopsies") are more accurate and less corruptible. There are some limitations, and a few reasons why a live pathologist might recognize COVID-19 or vaccine damage better, but the availability of virtopsies would provide a significant new data source. Also, nobody would have to fear infection (which was more a fear early on during the pandemic).
*The DMED Saga*. The FDA, CDC, and DoD seem to be aligned in ignoring the obvious changes in military health databases despite the DoD being a partner in the CDC's Vaccine Safety Technical (VaST) workgroup.
*No Credible Risk-Benefit Analysis*. These many problems add up to reason to leave extremely wide bands in any published risk-benefit analysis, and state that any such analysis is incomplete and ongoing.
*Differences by Kind*. The selective use of antigenic testing.
*Ignoring Data*. All Cause Mortality in Europe is skyrocketing among children. Public Health authorities and regulators remain silent.
*Modeling Assumptions into Conclusions*. The use of models to assert the appearance of efficacy rather than real data has driven illusions of efficacy. Most people see a nice picture and do not know how or why to follow the source and read the description of such graphs.
*Double Standards of Classification*. While the COVID-19 pandemic was ramping up, anyone who tested positive just before or after death was deemed a COVID-19 death, but strict "proof" (which is not even a concept in science) was required to demonstrate vaccine-induced mortality, with no standard or attempt at gathering evidence to meet a standard.
*Coding Logic Errors*. The CDC removed 72,000 COVID-19 deaths, including 416 deaths of children due to a "coding logic error", which conveniently gave a window for Bloomberg to publish an article claiming that COVID-19 is deadlier for children than influenza, which is false.
*Note*: This list has been and may continue to be updated from the original.


----------



## TPD

This video sums it up in 2mins.


----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS

Every nation shown, have explosions in deaths post COVID gene injection 1st & 2nd booster; it appears that there is a serious DOSE response & the more shots, greater severity response; Africa NO? Why?​


----------



## GURPS

Up to 40% of Washington D.C.'s Black students could be locked out of school over vax mandate​

You’ll note the quote in the excerpt above from the chief of the Health Care Access Bureau. She’s saying, “we need to get started now.” What she means by that is that the District needs to start vaccinating more of these teenagers. But that plan relies on the assumption that they all want to be vaccinated but were unable to for some reason. Does that make any sense to anyone?

The vaccines were approved for children 12 years and older more than a year ago, in May of 2021. And the vaccines were free. Television networks and radio programs were flooded with advertisements begging everyone to get their children vaccinated and providing information about where anyone could go. With one phone call in the DC area, someone would come to your home for free and vaccinate your child. If those parents wanted their kids to have the shots, they would have them by now.

But not all families were eager to do that for obvious reasons. Children are the least likely to transmit the disease and generally suffer the mildest symptoms if they contract it. With the odds in their favor, why not hold off until more research on the long-term effects of the vaccines has been done? It’s not an unreasonable question. But now the parents in the district will be put in a situation of being blackmailed into getting shots for their kids anyway. We already knew that vaccine hesitancy has been higher in Black communities since the beginning of the general availability of the shots. And now their children will pay the price by being kept out of the schools.


----------



## GURPS

COVID-19 Vaccines Hinder the Immune System, Lead to More Severe Illness: Dr. Robert Malone​

A study out of the United Kingdom has shown that health care workers who received multiple COVID-19 vaccine boosters after initially being infected with the original virus strain from Wuhan are more prone to chronic reinfection from the Omicron variant.

This may help explain why the people who have received several COVID-19 vaccine boosters are increasingly the ones who end up in the hospital with severe COVID-19 symptoms, sometimes resulting in death, said scientist and physician Dr. Robert Malone.

In a July 21 interview for EpochTV’s “Crossroads” program, Malone, an inventor of mRNA vaccine technology, said this phenomenon is the result of a process called “immune imprinting,” whereby initial exposure to a virus strain may prevent the body from producing enough neutralizing antibodies against a newer strain.


----------



## GURPS

The Journal of Virology quietly published a letter to the editor on June 5th of this year titled, “Adverse Effects of COVID-19 Vaccines and Measures to Prevent Them.” First of all, the letter is worth bookmarking, if only as a handy list of significant studies showing jab injury in its footnotes.

Second, it is a legit example of a “real” scientist talking about things that Twitter won’t let you say, like chronic systemic inflammation is caused by lingering spike protein, or vaccine-induced antibody-dependent enhancement, original antigenic sin, and immunodeficiencies.

But third and most importantly, imagine how far we’ve come that a mainstream journal allowed publication — albeit delicately, as a letter to the editor — of an article openly critical of the vaccines, right up to the title — which is usually (although not always) written by the editors.

Collins and Fauci weren’t able to stop this one, apparently.










						☕️ Coffee & Covid ☙ Saturday, August 6, 2022 ☙ WAR MOMS 🦠
					

The NYT struggles to understand a destabilizing new group of formerly-democrat voters; jabbed zoo animals keel over; an important journal letter; China sanctions everybody; and much more...




					www.coffeeandcovid.com


----------



## GURPS

Majority of Americans Regret Taking Covid Vaccine​

10 percent of those vaccinated said they wish they hadn’t done so, while 15 percent of adults said they have been diagnosed with a new condition by a medical practitioner weeks or months after the first dose. 

Children’s Health Defense (CHD) authorized the poll two years after the first vaccine was rolled out. 

“The fact that the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC) reports more than 232 million Americans ages 18–65 have taken at least one dose of the COVID-19 vaccine, and 15 percent of those surveyed report a newly diagnosed condition is concerning and needs further study,” Laura Bono, CHD’s executive director said. 

The top conditions people reported were blood clots, disrupted menstrual cycles, heart attacks, strokes, lung clots and liver damage. 10 percent of these conditions among people who took the vaccine were severe. 

Bono believes the government should have warned Americans that the mRNA vaccine technology is new, thus naturally have no long-term data that shows how the jab will effect people’s health years down the road.


----------



## GURPS

Twitter threatened with class-action suit for censoring doctors who question COVID vaccines​

Twitter and COVID-19 vaccine makers have been peas in a pod for the past 18 months, with the former heavily policing claims about the latter's products even when the source of evidence is the FDA.

But with federal acknowledgments that the vaccines play only a marginal role in mitigating COVID infection and transmission, and emerging evidence that their protections against hospitalization and death were oversold, the corporations are facing potential legal challenge, with repercussions for their bottom lines.

One Ivy League epidemiologist is predicting insurers will go after vaccine makers for misleading them about "all-cause mortality" in clinical trials, while another told Just the News his lawyer will soon threaten to file a class-action suit against Twitter.

Andrew Bostom, a longtime member of the Brown University medical faculty until last year, said he would be the named plaintiff in such a suit. He was suspended by Twitter twice in a month for sharing research on vaccine side effects.

Genomics researcher Kevin McKernan, who has endured repeated lockouts for questioning the evidence behind COVID vaccine claims, told Just the News he's deciding between two attorneys, including former FDA Chief Counsel James Lawrence, who's representing Bostom and previously got journalist Alex Berenson reinstated through litigation.


----------



## GURPS

"Crony Capitalism, Big Pharma and Vaccines"​

A most disturbing (but typical..) event was relayed to the audience in the opening remarks. TAC previously used EventBrite for registering attendees, as they always have for their events. EventBrite is an event hosting platform. *Within a short time after initially setting up the event, Eventbrite CANCELLED the signup link and told The American Conservative that they would not register attendees, as the event went against their “community standards” for misinformation.*

So, a sitting U.S. Senator holds a panel discussion on Crony Capitalism and for that “crime,” the major event registration company in the USA cancels the ability of the host to register participants.

Reviewing the Eventbrite community standards page does not reveal any reason why this event should have been removed - unless the Eventbrite organizers decided PRIOR to the event, that misinformation would be discussed. Eventbrite’s fact checkers must have realized that this would be a pre-meditated thought crime and called in the thought crime police in advance. Either that, or they don’t like the politics of The American Conservative or Senator Ron Johnson, and discriminated against them based purely on political ideology.

Whatever the reason, it is more evidence that our government, and/or ESG scoring systems and/or discriminatory practices, and/or just plain old cancel culture (another word for censorship) is ratcheting up its control over all of us. The US is moving ever faster towards a completely totalitarian regime.

*Just think about it: Eventbrite tried to stop an event featuring a sitting U.S. senator - because the threat of what he and the panel might say is too large of a risk. This is Orwellian in the extreme sense of the word. In fact, the movie Minority Report comes to mind. Remember Minority Report?:*










						"Crony Capitalism, Big Pharma and Vaccines"
					

Watch now (21 min) | Senator Ron Johnson and a Panel of experts at The American Conservative




					rwmalonemd.substack.com


----------



## GURPS

Nursing Reports From The Front Lines Of The COVID Vaccine Crisis​
The massive propaganda campaign which led doctors to disassociate from the reality of widespread vaccine injuries is slowly weakening in impact. A stark reality is finally creeping in.​


I want to first share a comment made in response to another recent post of mine, by my new partner in our COVID/Long Haul/Vax Injury specialty tele-health practice. Scott Marsland is both a COVID-expert and a Nurse Practitioner Extraordinaire (you should see the reviews he gets by his patients - they are over-the-top). Anyway, Scott wrote:



> _The most profound reflection of this last week came from a patient who is a physician and therapist. She was hospitalized recently for non-COVID reasons and observed: “I think many of the physicians are exhibiting dissociation. It takes an enormous amount of energy to maintain their narrative and hold off the reality hitting them in the face every day.” I thought of this reading the recent piece you referenced from The Annals of Emergency Medicine._





> _Wikipedia:“The major characteristic of all dissociative phenomena involves a detachment from reality, rather than a loss of reality as in psychosis. Research has suggested that dissociation is inversely related to mindfulness, which is a potential treatment.“_





> _TY PK for this dose of mindfulness._



I thought his comment was the perfect introduction to this post, where I will share disturbing “insider info,” compiled largely from recent correspondences with a senior ICU and ER Nurse, both via email and phone. Although she is not working full-time in ICU’s or ER’s anymore, she still does shifts on occasion, particularly night shifts. Night shifts, although brutal, are WAY more fun and relaxed than day shifts. That is, most of the time, unless you get slammed due to less staff being around. Although the worst shifts of my career were night ones, thankfully they were rare.

What is great about night shifts is the camaraderie and closeness that develops among staff that choose to primarily work nights. The pool of such folks is small, and they choose night shifts for various but often similar reasons (preference, child care responsibilities, other jobs, hatred of day shifts etc). The general atmosphere is more “intimate,” as you end up having conversations, longer and deeper than you would or could in the middle of a hospital day. This is because at night there are no families around, no administrators, most patients are sleeping (sort of), no masses of swirling ancillary specialists like dietitians, physical therapists, occupational therapists, speech therapists, physician sub-specialists, transporters, social workers, food service workers, maintenance folks etc.


----------



## Hijinx

We are adults. We were told by alleged "scientists" that we needed the jab, and many of us got it.
That's done and we are either better for it or not.
Too late to complain now.

But this push to jab children with a vaccine proven of little worth and to kids who don't need it is pissing me off.


----------



## LightRoasted

For your consideration ...









						Bombshell Recorded Call With a Pharmacist - Father of Child With Myocarditis Confronts Jabber!  (Video) | Alternative | Before It's News
					

by N.Morgan A Father of Child with Myocarditis Records Pharmacist Admit Parents' Aren't Warned About Side Effects. Can we say uninformed consent. Pharmacist says she should have looked online. Notice she keeps typing during the conversation. A recording of a phone call between an irate father...




					beforeitsnews.com
				




and









						Risk of Heart Inflammation Remains Elevated After COVID-19 Booster: Study
					

The risk of heart inflammation following receipt of a COVID-19 booster shot remains elevated, according to a new ...




					www.theepochtimes.com


----------



## GURPS

Vaccine Deaths Outnumber Covid Deaths in U.S. Households, Two New Polls Confirm​

Polls of the U.S. public continue to show that up to twice as many Americans have lost a household member to a Covid vaccine injury as have lost one to Covid.

The pooled results of five surveys of the American public, now totalling over 2,500 people, show that while 4.4% of respondents reported that a member of their household had died from COVID-19, 8.9% said a member had died as a result of Covid vaccination.

The results also showed that 8.6% said they had been injured by their vaccination, 4.9% that they had sought medical help and 3.2% that they had been hospitalised, while 3.6% said that as a result of vaccination they were no longer able to work a full day or at all. These are percentages of all respondents. If we look only at the 74.0% vaccinated with at least one dose then the figures, as a proportion of vaccinated persons, are 11.7% injured, 6.7% needing medical help, 4.4% hospitalised and 4.8% unable to work. While these figures are self-reported and there is no control group, since the unvaccinated were not asked about adverse events, they are still alarmingly high.

The results also showed that, among those who reported a Covid death in their household, more than twice as many reported that it occurred _after _the person was vaccinated than before (2.8% vs 1.2%). The proportion who said they had contracted Covid before their vaccination (13.1%) was very similar to the proportion who said they contracted it afterwards (11.7%). These figures are not indicative of a vaccine highly effective against either infection or death.


----------



## GURPS

But this week’s release highlights some more interesting new data that contradicts the infuriating criticism of the “unvaccinated.”

Case Data​What’s fascinating about the new system with which governments now display COVID data is that instead of comparing all vaccinated and boosted individuals together against the unvaccinated, they separate the categories.

Even so, when looking at the county’s data from individuals with episode dates within the past 3 months, those who are fully vaccinated and have received at least one booster dose make up the highest percentage of COVID cases:





It ought to be immediately clearer as to why they’ve chosen to present the data this way.

By separating out the two, it makes the “unvaccinated” look disproportionately large, or at least makes it appear that no one category is performing significantly worse.

But when you combine the boosted and vaccinated groups, as well you should considering those who are boosted are, of course, fully vaccinated as well, the columns look very different:





Changes the picture quite substantially, doesn't it?

66% of cases in San Diego County are from people who are fully vaccinated and/or vaccinated and boosted.

This, deliberately, lumps “partially vaccinated” people into the unvaccinated category as well, further skewing the results.

According to the CDC, 77.8% of people in San Diego County are considered fully vaccinated, implying a small benefit against infection.

That said, only 50% of fully vaccinated people have had a booster shot, which is almost identical to their percentage of cases.

Remember when Fauci said boosters were required to keep people healthy, to keep them from being infected? Or when news reports claimed boosters were essential to prevent people from getting infected with Omicron?

That did not age well.

Additionally, the county admits that they are not always able to ascertain vaccination status in time to include in the proper category. A footnote under the data says: “Vaccination data for recently reported cases may be incomplete.”












						Why Are So Many Vaccinated People Dying With COVID?
					

A confusing question




					ianmsc.substack.com


----------



## my-thyme

Vaccinated people test constantly. 

Unvaccinated don't test.


----------



## LightRoasted

For your consideration ...


----------



## GURPS

A new preprint study from Thailand did a controlled review of 300 children aged 13-18 who took the Pfizer jab. Researchers closely monitored all their cardiac markers for a few months post-injection, and found that a third of the jabbed children experienced cardiac side effects.

ONE THIRD.

The side effects ranged from mild (chest pains) to severe (hospitalization). Three kids in the study — one in a hundred — were hospitalized for clinical myocarditis or pericarditis.

While all the patients recovered, what is unknown are the long-term effects of all these sub-clinical cardiac injuries. In adult populations, similar sub-clinical cardiac injuries usually have poor long-term prognoses. Dr. Peter McCullough — a cardiac specialist — has opined there is no such thing as “mild” heart injury due to the long-term consequences.

The preprint study was published in Cardiology and is titled “Cardiovascular Effects of the BNT162b2 mRNA COVID-19 Vaccine in Adolescents.”

I have questions. Why hasn’t a study like this been done for adults? How hard would it be to follow a couple thousand patients after receiving the jabs to measure all their cardiac markers for a few months?

Why wasn’t this study done before the FDA approved the drug for use in kids?

Finally, it is well-known there are lots more cardiac side-effects from Moderna than Pfizer. That one needs a study, too. Well?










						☕️ Coffee & Covid ☙ Thursday, August 11, 2022 ☙ KING GARLAND 🦠
					

The world watches the Trump raid saga; the FBI raided a Republican lawmaker's phone; a great test for the raid's legitimacy; jab deaths; jab disabilities; a damning Thai jab study; and lots more...




					www.coffeeandcovid.com


----------



## GURPS




----------



## Sneakers

GURPS said:


> View attachment 165580


So the question is:  who told her to say that?


----------



## GURPS

Fauci


----------



## GURPS

The CDC quietly redacted another one of its original core promises about the jabs sometime between July 16th and July 22nd, when it removed the statement from its website that the jabs’ mRNA payload is quickly cleared from the body.





Here’s a side-by-side comparison, before and after:

https://substackcdn.com/image/fetch...19ff-7928-4f7a-8f1e-f61b7ada146d_2268x784.png






There’s still a link to a third-party website about the topic at the bottom of the CDC’s web page that asks “How Long do mRNA and Spike Proteins Last in the Body?”

But when you click on the link, a popup says, “CDC cannot attest to the accuracy of a non-federal website.” Oh. Never mind then.

Jab-takers: you feeling gypped yet?










						☕️ Coffee & Covid ☙ Saturday, August 13, 2022 ☙ THE WARRANT 🦠
					

Everything you need to know about the now-unsealed Search Warrant in one place; a little monkeypox news; more Orwellian CDC revisions; and MTG tries to impeach Merrick Garland.




					www.coffeeandcovid.com


----------



## GURPS

One year later: How the Biden Admin, Big Tech, and Pfizer fooled Americans into taking "FDA approved" COVID vaccines that never actually existed​


The American government engaged in a pharmaceutical sales campaign, based on polling data, to trick its own citizens into taking a shot that they thought was FDA approved. However, everyone in America was being injected with — and continue to take — the legally distinct emergency use authorization (EUA) version of the shot. The FDA approved Comirnaty shot has never become available to the American public in the United States.

In the months following the initial FDA approval, Pfizer continued to make new excuses for why it was not rolling out the FDA approved version of the mRNA injection. The pharmaceutical company seemed to be playing what amounted to a shell game.

Finally, in June, as reported in The Dossier, Pfizer acknowledged in quiet filings to the CDC that they would never produce the FDA approved version of Comirnaty that was authorized on August 23, 2021. 

The Dossier has the full timeline in our piece, “Ghost Shot,” which you can click below.











						Ghost Shot: Pfizer quietly admits it will never manufacture original FDA approved COVID vaccines
					

Company claims it is manufacturing Comirnaty product with new formula.




					dossier.substack.com


----------



## GURPS

Health care workers fired over vaccine mandate awarded $10 million in settlement​

"Let this case be a warning to employers that violated Title VII," Mat Staver, founder and chairman of Liberty Counsel, the group behind the lawsuit, told the Washington Examiner. "It is especially significant and gratifying that this first classwide COVID settlement protects healthcare workers."

The case centers around workers at NorthShore University HealthSystem, who filed a lawsuit in October 2021 claiming their employer illegally refused to grant any religious exemptions to a COVID-19 vaccine mandate.

The settlement approved in the Illinois Northern District Court will result in 473 employees of the system becoming eligible for compensation for being denied a religious exemption to the vaccine mandate, with any of those fired as a result of the rules being eligible for $25,000. The 13 plaintiffs involved in the suit will be eligible for an additional $20,000, while those who complied with the mandate to keep their jobs despite having religious objections will be eligible for $3,000.


----------



## GURPS

CDC walk-back of COVID guidance vindicates legal challenges to mandates, lawyers say​
The abandoned CDC recommendations include: testing and quarantine for asymptomatic COVID-19 infectees and close contacts, the six-foot rule, and preferential treatment for vaccinated people, especially those who are "up to date" on shots.

One common mitigation is unlikely to come back regardless of the agency revision. While the CDC recommends COVID-positive people wear a "high-quality" mask for 10 days indoors, even at home and regardless of symptoms, few school districts still have mask mandates. 

The agency will no longer distinguish between vaccinated and unvaccinated groups in its  guidance, summarized in Morbidity and Mortality Weekly Report, because "breakthrough infections occur" and those with natural immunity "have some degree of protection against severe illness."

"We're in a stronger place today as a nation, with more tools — like vaccination, boosters, and treatments — to protect ourselves, and our communities, from severe illness from COVID-19," report author Greta Massetti said.

The CDC now acknowledges that "primary series" vaccination "provides minimal protection against infection and transmission" and boosters offer only "transient" increased protection. Earlier CDC research suggested unboosted vaccines become worse than nothing.

"This implies that mandates based on 2-dose vaccination are now useless" and the case for booster mandates is not much stronger, Yale University epidemiologist Harvey Risch wrote on his Telegram channel Friday. "This was the only potential compelling interest in vaccine mandates."


----------



## GURPS

A Righteous Concurrence

5th Circuit refuses to reverse their excellent decision authorizing district court to issue injunctive relief against United Airline's discriminatory vaccine mandate. A great concurrence by Judge Ho worthy of reading.





			https://media.locals.com/content/documents/47656/47656_166094271862fff97e18745.pdf?ttl=1661158618&signToken=3a729c74e688faf7eca077de0d56e233
		





James C. Ho, Circuit Judge, concurring in denial of rehearing en banc:

Imagine that your employer suddenly declares that he finds one of your religious beliefs offensive. It could be your view on abortion, or marriage, or sexuality, or gender, or any number of other religious tenets. Your view has no economic impact whatsoever on the company. But it offends the sensibilities of the executives who populate the C-suite.

So the company puts you on unpaid leave for an indefinite period of time. And the only way you can reclaim your job is to abandon your religious convictions—and to do so irreversibly.

Imagine further that you love your God—and you also love your family, who counts on you and your livelihood to survive.

Finally, imagine that, if you can’t get preliminary injunctive relief, you’ll have no choice but to sacrifice your faith, in order to avoid sacrificing your family.

Now ask yourself this question: What measure of damages would make you whole? Put another way: For how much would you sell your soul?

If the very thought of this question vexes or offends you, you’re not alone. For millions of Americans, you’d be hard-pressed to come up with a more obvious and compelling example of an incalculable, irreparable injury.

As the district court noted, the facts of this case are “disturb[ing].” Sambrano v. United Airlines, Inc., 570 F. Supp. 3d 409, 420 (N.D. Tex. 2021).

United Airlines ordered all of its employees to obtain a COVID-19 vaccine—notwithstanding the fact that some of them have sincere religious objections that the vaccines were developed using aborted fetal issue.

Notably, United chose not to fire employees who refused the vaccine, but instead put them on indefinite unpaid leave, and made clear that the only way they could return to their jobs was to be vaccinated. It did so for one simple reason: to coerce its employees into violating their religious beliefs— and what’s worse, to do so irrevocably and permanently.

There is no legitimate business justification for this action. It could not have been customer or employee safety, as United suggests. To the contrary, “[t]he record shows, as United has often touted, that the risk of catching COVID on its airplanes is infinitesimally low, with or without a vaccine. . . . ome 99% of United’s employees are already vaccinated.” Oral Arg. at 7:48–8:04. Moreover, “there’s evidence . . . below showing that United’s CEO deliberately set out to coerce employees with religious scruples against the vaccine into violating those beliefs. And when you put all those facts together, it could not have been for purposes of safety. . . . [T]hat was pretextual.” Id. at 8:04–8:31. As Plaintiffs contend, the real reason for the vaccine mandate and indefinite unpaid leave policy is “virtue signaling” and “currying political favor.” Id. at 8:35–8:39.

So the plaintiffs filed suit under Title VII of the 1964 Civil Rights Act, among other things, and sought preliminary injunctive relief. The district court denied such relief for one simple reason—lack of irreparable injury.

I disagree with that holding, and I wrote as much in my dissent at the motions stage in this appeal. See Sambrano v. United Airlines, Inc., 19 F.4th 839, 839 (5th Cir. 2021) (Ho, J., dissenting). So I was pleased when the panel majority at the merits stage of this appeal reached the same conclusion that I did—that being pressured into violating one’s faith is an obvious irreparable injury. See Sambrano v. United Airlines, Inc., 2022 WL 486610 (5th Cir. Feb. 17, 2022) (per curiam).

I concur in the denial of rehearing en banc. I write separately to explain why, contrary to the dissent, the panel majority’s irreparable injury analysis is a relatively straightforward matter to defend.

I.

Being placed on indefinite unpaid leave because your employer doesn’t like your religious beliefs is obviously an adverse employment action and an actionable claim under Title VII of the Civil Rights Act of 1964. And you’ve obviously suffered irreparable injury when you’re forced to violate your faith in order to get your job back.

The injury would be entirely reparable by money damages if it was just about a loss of money. But it’s not. It’s about a loss of faith. And it’s about a crisis of conscience. You’re being coerced into sacrificing your faith in order to keep your job.

No measure of damages makes sense in this scenario. To keep your job, you must violate your faith. How much money would it take for you to sell out your faith?

To ask the question is to answer it. It seems obvious that violations of conscience are classic irreparable injuries. That’s why violations of the First Amendment have long been deemed irreparable. As the Supreme Court has held for decades, “[t]he loss of First Amendment freedoms, for even minimal periods of time, unquestionably constitutes irreparable injury.” Elrod v. Burns, 427 U.S. 347, 373 (1976) (plurality op.). See also, e.g., Roman Cath. Diocese of Brooklyn v. Cuomo, 141 S. Ct. 63, 67 (2020) (per curiam) (same).

Yes, we all know that the First Amendment governs government entities, not private corporations. But it seems obvious that the reason that First Amendment injuries are irreparable is not because it’s inflicted by the government rather than business. It’s because the very nature of religious belief is spiritual, rather than pecuniary.

The panel dissent disagrees. It claims that First Amendment violations are uniquely irreparable because they involve the government and the Constitution. “[C]onstitutional violations work a different harm. Government exists to protect and uphold the Constitution. When government exceeds the consent of the governed to deny the rights it has sworn to protect, that betrayal is a unique, freestanding, and immeasurable injury.” Sambrano, 2022 WL 486610, at *24 (Smith, J., dissenting).

But the panel dissent cites no judicial authority to support this proposition. And for good reason.

To begin with, many courts, including our own, have applied the same irreparable injury analysis to statutory intrusions on religious liberty— including Title VII.

Take, for example, our decision in Opulent Life Church v. City of Holly Springs, 697 F.3d 279 (5th Cir. 2012). There we applied Elrod to a federal statute, the Religious Land Use and Institutionalized Persons Act (RLUIPA). We said that Elrod “applies with equal force to the violation of RLUIPA rights because RLUIPA enforces First Amendment freedoms, and the statute requires courts to construe it broadly to protect religious exercise.” Id. at 295. Likewise, under the Religious Freedom Restoration Act (RFRA), “courts have recognized that this same [Elrod] principle applies.” Id. (quoting Kikumura v. Hurley, 242 F.3d 950, 963 (10th Cir. 2001)) (“[C]ourts have held that a plaintiff satisfies the irreparable harm analysis by alleging a violation of RFRA.”). See also Jolly v. Coughlin, 76 F.3d 468, 482 (2nd Cir. 1996) (“[A]lthough the plaintiff’s free exercise claim is statutory rather than constitutional, the denial of the plaintiff’s right to the free exercise of his religious beliefs is a harm that cannot be adequately compensated monetarily.”).

These same principles readily apply to Title VII’s prohibition on religious discrimination. As we’ve observed, Title VII was “intended to protect the same rights in private employment as the Constitution protects.” Riley v. Bendix Corp., 464 F.2d 1113, 1116 (5th Cir. 1972) (quotations omitted). “At the risk of belaboring the obvious, Title VII aimed to ensure that employees would not have to sacrifice their jobs to observe their religious practices.” Adeyeye v. Heartland Sweeteners, 721 F.3d 444, 456 (7th Cir. 2013). 

So there’s no basis for drawing a distinction between constitutional and statutory violations. 

Nor is there any basis to draw the distinction based on what kind of entity—government or private—caused the injury. 

To begin with, it’s just standard-fare preliminary injunction law that we look to the impact on the plaintiff, not the identity of the defendant, to determine whether an injury is irreparable. “Plaintiffs are entitled to a preliminary injunction if they show . . . a substantial threat that they”— meaning, the plaintiffs—“will suffer an irreparable injury if the injunction is not granted.” Doe I v. Landry, 909 F.3d 99, 106 (5th Cir. 2018) (emphasis added).

To be sure, we might think of government as different from private entities to the extent that government uniquely exercises the coercive power of the state. But that distinction doesn’t do any analytical work here. Just look at the canonical case in this area: Elrod is a government employment case—not a government coercion case. See 427 U.S. at 349–51. So Elrod shows that public employers can inflict irreparable injury without using the coercive power of the state—but rather the power of the paycheck. And private employers quite plainly have that same power, too.

All of this seems straightforward. And indeed, the Supreme Court has recently confirmed it. As the Court explained, this kind of injury is irreparable for the simple reason that the harm is “spiritual rather than pecuniary.” Ramirez v. Collier, 595 U.S. _, _ (2022). So “[c]ompensation . . . would not remedy this harm.” Id.

To millions of people of faith—including the members of the Supreme Court—it’s painfully obvious that there’s no way to calculate damages to compensate for the loss of one’s soul.


----------



## GURPS

Malone Sues Washington Post

Case looks solid, even if lawyer involved is the one who lost a lot of Nunes cases that looked shaky from the get-go.



			https://media.locals.com/content/documents/47656/47656_166094219462fff772d57b0.pdf?ttl=1661159079&signToken=f310bae03721ff5bb16aab102425655f
		



COMPLAINT​

Plaintiff, Dr. Robert W. Malone (“Plaintiff” or “Dr. Malone”), by counsel, pursuant to Rule 3 of the Federal Rules of Civil Procedure, files the following Complaint against Defendant, WP Company, LLC d/b/a The Washington Post (“WaPo”). Plaintiff seeks (a) compensatory damages and punitive damages in the total sum of $50,350,000.00, (b) prejudgment interest on the principal sum awarded by the Jury from January 24, 2022 to the date of Judgment at the rate of six percent (6%) per year pursuant to § 8.01-382 of the Virginia Code (1950), as amended (the “Code”), and (c) court costs pursuant to Title 28 U.S.C. § 1920 – arising out of WaPo’s defamation, defamation by implication and insulting words.



I. INTRODUCTION​
1. Robert Malone is a licensed medical doctor living in Madison County, Virginia. He is a world-renowned scientist and expert in the field of mRNA technology. He was the leading contributor to the science exploited by Pfizer and other pharmaceutical corporations to create the alleged “vaccines” for the novel coronavirus (“COVID-19”). On January 24, 2022, WaPo published an article on its website, entitled “A vaccine scientist’s discredited claims have bolstered a movement of misinformation”. [https://www.washingtonpost.com/health/2022/01/24/robert-malonevaccine-misinformation-rogan-mandates/ (the “Article”)]. In the Article, WaPo falsely accused Dr. Malone of fraud, disinformation, dishonesty, deception, lying to the American public, lack of integrity, immorality and ethical improprieties. The gist of the Article is that Dr. Malone is unfit to be a medical doctor and scientist. WaPo exposed Dr. Malone to public ridicule, scorn, and contempt, and severely prejudiced Dr. Malone in his employment. 

2. In this case, Dr. Malone seeks presumed damages, actual damages for injury to reputation (past and future), insult, pain and mental suffering (past and future), special damages, including lost income, career damage and impairment of future earnings capacity, and punitive damages as a result of WaPo’s statements and actions.


II. PARTIES 

3. Dr. Malone is a citizen of Virginia. Prior to publication of the Article, WaPo was well-aware of Dr. Malone’s expertise and experience. WaPo intentionally ignored Dr. Malone’s credentials and stature, and chose to impugn his standing in the medical and scientific communities. Dr. Malone is an internationally recognized scientist/physician and the original inventor of mRNA vaccination as a technology, DNA vaccination, and multiple non-viral DNA and RNA/mRNA platform delivery technologies. He holds numerous fundamental domestic and foreign patents in the fields of gene delivery, delivery formulations, and vaccines: including for fundamental DNA and RNA/mRNA vaccine technologies. Dr. Malone has approximately 100 scientific publications with over 12,000 citations of his work (per Google Scholar with an “outstanding” impact factor rating). He has been an invited speaker at over 50 conferences, has chaired numerous conferences, and has sat on or served as chairperson on Health and Human Services (HHS) and Department of Defense (DoD) committees. He currently sits as a non-voting member on the National Institute of Health Accelerating COVID-19 Therapeutic Interventions and Vaccines (NIH ACTIV) committee, which is tasked with managing clinical research for a variety of drug and antibody treatments for COVID-19. Dr. Malone received his medical degree from the Northwestern Feinberg School of Medicine. He completed the Harvard Medical School fellowship as a global clinical research scholar in 2016 and was scientifically trained at the University of California at Davis, the University of California at San Diego, and at the Salk Institute Molecular Biology and Virology laboratories. He has served as an assistant and associate professor of pathology and surgery at the University of California at Davis, the University of Maryland, and the Armed Forces University of the Health Sciences. [https://www.rwmalonemd.com/]. *Dr. Malone’s mission is to ensure vaccine safety, make sure that children are protected, stop and/or limit harmful vaccine mandates, and identify and teach about life-saving treatments for COVID-19 and other pandemics. His goal is to save lives. *Dr. Malone’s advocacy started with his own experiences and *concerns regarding the safety and bioethics of how the COVID-19 genetic vaccines were developed and forced upon the world.* He discovered *short-cuts, database issues, obfuscation and, frankly, lies told in the development of the Spike protein-based genetic vaccines for SARS-CoV-2.* Personal first-hand experiences identifying, developing, and trying to publish peer-reviewed academic papers focused on drug repurposing and the rights of physicians to practice medicine, as well as what he has seen close colleagues go through, further influenced him in his mission. *Finally, as unethical mandates for administering experimental “vaccines” to adults and children began to be pushed by governments (and private employers), his research into authoritarian control by governments that are being manipulated by large corporations (including finance, pharmaceutical, media and technology companies) influenced his changing world view.*


----------



## GURPS

Washington Nationals Sued Over Vaccine Mandate


More lawyers borrowing my ADA theory of vaccine mandate discrimination. Highlighted, as customary.




			https://media.locals.com/content/documents/47656/47656_166094113862fff35266e1d.pdf?ttl=1661159552&signToken=20276fa7dd683acd80df3484b22a82aa


----------



## GURPS

Key GOP senator presses feds for source of vaccine at military bases after whistleblower allegations​

On Monday, nine military officers from across all the branches sent a whistleblower report to Congress regarding a COVID vaccine appearing at Coast Guard medical clinics. 

*Although labeled as Pfizer's fully-FDA approved Comirnaty vaccine, the vaccine does not appear to have been manufactured in Belgium as is legally required per its FDA approval letter, according to the whistleblowers, and may actually be the Pfizer-BioNTech COVID-19 Vaccine that's under emergency use authorization. 

The military can only legally force service members to receive vaccines that are fully approved by the FDA, not those under FDA emergency use authorization. However, service members who have been denied religious exemptions from the military's vaccine mandate are being forced out of the military, despite only emergency use authorization vaccines being made available.*

Thus far, federal judges in various court cases have granted preliminary injunctions against the vaccine mandates in the Navy, Air Force, and Marine Corps for service members seeking religious exemptions.


----------



## LightRoasted

For your consideration ...

UNKNOWN Cause of Death?​


----------



## GURPS

'Mind-boggling negligence': How the feds consistently got COVID wrong​





Not only was that wrong from the start, but federal officials made the assertion based on "hope" rather than evidence, Trump White House coronavirus response coordinator Deborah Birx testified in June.

Even as the Delta variant tore through vaccinated Americans in summer 2021, prompting CDC Director Rochelle Walensky to recommend masking regardless of vaccination status, President Biden claimed for months against all evidence that vaccination was a silver bullet. The Omicron offensive would soon remove all doubt.

Critics argue that the CDC, the feds broadly and the U.S. public health establishment have erred repeatedly in their assertions related to COVID, ignoring global research clarifying the risk profile of the virus, the tradeoffs of masking, the safety and efficacy of vaccines, and the economic, social and educational toll of strict mitigation measures.

It took the White House until March to acknowledge aerosols were the primary method of transmission for COVID, while the CDC's SARS-CoV-2 transmission page still insists it's "respiratory fluids," unchanged from May 2021.

When Walensky coauthored a Journal of the American Medical Association "viewpoint" that warned vaccine "disinformation" was still spreading, she curiously declined to define it, suggesting the CDC was wary of making more questionable factual assertions even as the feds pressured Big Tech to censor dissenting voices.

The agency issued its ultimate walk-back in revised COVID guidance this month, removing distinctions between vaccinated and unvaccinated groups — the only credible legal basis for vaccine mandates — and recognizing that natural immunity by itself confers protection, as White House COVID adviser Dr. Anthony Fauci's own scientists have documented.


----------



## LightRoasted

For your consideration  ...

There is exoneration for those that stood their ground and refused to get the experimental covid shot. Quite ironic that getting the "vaccination" is no longer necessary. You holdouts, you pure bloods, congratulations for being true to yourself. May this be just the beginning of all private, and government, vaccine mandates coming to its needed demise.









						CSM Lifts COVID-19 Vaccination Requirements Effective Immediately - The BayNet
					

LA PLATA, Md. – The College of Southern Maryland (CSM) Board of Trustees voted Aug. 19, 2022 to lift the college’s current COVID-19 vaccination requirements. The trustees reached this decision […]




					thebaynet.com


----------



## Louise

LightRoasted said:


> For your consideration ...
> 
> UNKNOWN Cause of Death?​



Love that guy.  Have seen other videos he has done. Who is he? Thanks.


----------



## LightRoasted

For your consideration ...



Louise said:


> Love that guy.  Have seen other videos he has done. Who is he? Thanks.











						JP Sears - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS

No gene juice for you: CDC says unvaxxed won’t be eligible for updated Omicron boosters​
So basically, if you are the one person in the world who isn’t mRNA compliant, but has decided, after two years, to get the mRNA Omicron shot, you’re not eligible to do so. If  you want the latest “protection” from COVID-19, you need to take the shots designed for the Wuhan strain, which hasn’t existed in multiple years.

For the mRNA true believers, the Omicron shot marks either shot 4 or 5 on their perpetual injection schedule. Yes, the loyalty card meme is becoming a reality.





The news comes on the heels of the CEO of Moderna claiming that he is “in the process of throwing 30 million dollars into the garbage because nobody wants them.”

“We have a big demand problem,” Stephane Bancel, the multi billionaire cartel boss at Moderna, ranted.





Moderna and Pfizer designed these Omicron boosters for variants that no longer exist. They have since claimed to update the boosters for the current dominant strain. Of course, that strain will likely expire within a few months as well.

https://dossier.substack.com/p/alre...bstack&utm_campaign=post_embed&utm_medium=web


----------



## GURPS

Already Expired: Moderna’s upcoming Omicron shot is formulated for a variant that no longer exists​


----------



## GURPS

The Vaccine Money Has Dried Up At Fox News!​
In case you missed it, the pro-vaccine frauds at Fox News are trying to pivot away from pushing the experimental Big Pharma shots _day and night for two years _— it’s almost like the Pfizer and Moderna advertising dollars have suddenly dried up!

Watch Sean Hannity attempt to walk back his _years-long role as America’s dumbest Pfizer salesman_. Perhaps he can hear the lawsuits coming.


https://twitter.com/Acyn/status/1418380956734431233


Hannity didn't tell anyone to get vaccinated? Hannity _told everyone to get vaccinated — _and he told them practically every night for a year.

“And it absolutely makes sense for many Americans to get vaccinated. I believe in science, I believe in the science of vaccination.” — Sean Hannity, July 2021

I mean: who are we kidding?








As I discussed back in March, most corporate news outlets in America were paid by the Biden regime’s HHS to push the vaccines to their audiences _without disclosing it_ — and that list_ includes Fox News._

That’s the largest and most comprehensive breach of journalistic ethics that has ever occurred. Almost every corporate media outlet took the money. Almost every corporate media outlet lied about the vaccines (knowingly or unknowingly). Almost every corporate media outlet refused to report anything negative about the vaccines — because they were paid to close their eyes.

Almost every corporate media outlet is implicated.


----------



## TPD

Did Tucker Carlson ever tell his audience to get the jab? I don’t think he did but can’t be certain, but yes all the other FoxNews people did.  It was very disappointing.


----------



## Sneakers

Doesn't matter who was preaching. Whenever they started _telling me what I had to do_, I just tuned them out.


----------



## Hijinx

Back before all of the reports of people getting Covid after getting the jab I figured the Government would not outright lie to me and I thought like other vaccines it would work. I got the first 2.

Then when people started coming down with Covid and they said it would stop you from dying from Covid or hospitalization, a light came on and I didn't get the booster.

Now the first two jabs I figure was actually one mistake. They fooled me once.
Fool me once shame on you, fool me twice shame on me. Fool me 3 times, ??? It aint happening.

Now I am pretty sure that the 2 shots and the 2 boosters are actually  spreading Covid.


----------



## GURPS

Liberal Elites May Have Pressured Pfizer to Delay Vaccine - Until After 2020 Election​

Silver was commenting on Twitter on a Politico article about the Trump Administration pushing for fast-track approval of the COVID vaccine in 2020. It makes perfect sense that you would want to fast-track it, to help people as soon as it was possible.

Silver said, “‘Trump pushed for vaccine approvals too fast’ is the worst possible critique of the Trump administration’s COVID policy. That probably saved a lot of lives. If anything approval should have been faster.”

*His next comment, though, was the barn burner. He said that “liberal public health elites” pressured Pfizer to “change its original protocols” and delay that vaccine approval, which “had the convenient side-effect of delaying any vaccine announcement until after the election” That action “deserves more scrutiny,” Silver declared.*


----------



## GURPS

Unvaccinated Students will Be Denied an Education​
The Daily Signal reported:



> The District of Columbia does not appear to have a contingency plan for unvaccinated students, who are banned from attending schools in person this fall after the first twenty days, according to comments made by Washington, D.C. Mayor Muriel Bowser Thursday.
> During a press conference, Bowser, a Democrat, admitted there are no alternative options, including virtual learning, for students who cannot attend school due to the District’s vaccine mandate, meaning unvaccinated children will effectively be left without an education.
> Over 40% of blacks ages 12-17 are not vaccinated, according to city data.
> The Daily Signal asked Bowser what the plan was for unvaccinated students. Washington, D.C. public schools start Monday.
> Bowser responded “They can go to school on Monday. But they need to get their vaccinations… and their families will be alerted as to the dates.”
> Students get 20 days to provide their vaccination certificate. The Office of the State Superintendent of Education for D.C. announced that “all students must have up-to-date immunization certification on file with the school within the first 20 school days or they will not be allowed to attend school or school activities until the immunization certification is secured by the school.”
> The Office continued that “if the student does not come into compliance within a 20-school day period, the school must remove the student from school until the immunization certification is secured by the school.”


----------



## Hijinx

Well lets face it. If they are going to school in the District they aren't getting much of an education anyway.


----------



## Sneakers

And Moderna is suing Pfizer over vaccine patents.


----------



## GURPS

I saw that


----------



## GURPS

Recent News Confirms Permanent Masking Is Now the Goal​

Recent news out of UC Berkeley shows exactly why so many people have found it “so hard to wear a mask” and pointed out how ineffective masking’s been.

Because "experts" have lied to the public for so long, decision makers now believe they have the authority and scientific backing to impose restrictions on normal life, permanently.

So it’s entirely unsurprising that administrators at UC Berkeley have announced that any student who choose to remain unvaccinated against the flu will be required to mask during flu season.





This is literally on their website. You can't make it up.

This absurd for any number of reasons, but perhaps the most obvious is that masks do not work against the flu.

One of the common excuses we've heard to explain away the failure of masks to stop COVID is that it's more transmissible than the flu.

Except all of the high quality randomized studies that were conducted on masking pre-COVID were conducted against the flu. And nearly all of them said the same thing - masks do not stop flu transmission.

The Cochrane Library, which collects and collates scientific research, summed up the evidence base on masking against the flu thusly:

"Seven studies took place in the community, and two studies in healthcare workers. Compared with wearing no mask, *wearing a mask may make little to no difference in how many people caught a flu-like illness *(9 studies; 3507 people); and *probably makes no difference in how many people have flu confirmed by a laboratory test* (6 studies; 3005 people)."

The emphasis was added, but it's abundantly clear that in high quality trials, masking "probably makes no difference" in how many people have laboratory confirmed flu.


----------



## stgislander

My wife and I went to the dentist yesterday.  On the front door is a sign that they are still masking.  We didn't have any, but we walked in, checked in, and sat in the waiting room.  The staff was masked except the dentist.  Nobody said anything.  Many people walked up to the door, turned around, and went back to their vehicle to get a mask.


----------



## Kyle

stgislander said:


> My wife and I went to the dentist yesterday.  On the front door is a sign that they are still masking.  We didn't have any, but we walked in, checked in, and sat in the waiting room.  The staff was masked except the dentist.  Nobody said anything.  Many people walked up to the door, turned around, and went back to their vehicle to get a mask.


The one I go to is requiring the same, which makes zero sense since you sit in the chair and then remove the damn thing for the entire visit.

Stupid Theatre.


----------



## Sneakers

I have a dr. appointment tomorrow.  Masks required in the Bean building.  So stupid.  These same doctors and nurses and staff all go about their normal business mingled with the very same people they see in the office, but outside it's walls, so that's ok and in the office it's somehow a risk.


----------



## rio

Sneakers said:


> I have a dr. appointment tomorrow.  Masks required in the Bean building.  So stupid.  These same doctors and nurses and staff all go about their normal business mingled with the very same people they see in the office, but outside it's walls, so that's ok and in the office it's somehow a risk.


Curious to know if they're still requiring temperature checks when you go in the building. They did a few months ago.


----------



## Sneakers

rio said:


> Curious to know if they're still requiring temperature checks when you go in the building. They did a few months ago.


Last time I was there, yes.  I'll let you know tomorrow.


----------



## Sneakers

rio said:


> Curious to know if they're still requiring temperature checks when you go in the building. They did a few months ago.


Yes, temp checks at the door, along with a quick questionnaire which includes 'have you been exposed to monkeypox'.


----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS

CDC changed it's complete guidance on the COVID gene injection given that they realized the public was on to them & know they were fraudsters & openly lying; the third line is completely removed, why?​







The third bullet below (and in the box above) is completely removed now from CDC site and you must ask yourself why, how come it took so long for this to be removed when we were giving the CDC the data all along that the vaccine was unsafe and what they said was wrong. How come? The issue is that the CDC knows and knew damn well they were lying and that the cells do not break down mRNA and get rid of it in days, no, we have research we gave the CDC showing it (mRNA) remains. They also knew the spike protein does not stay in our bodies for weeks, it stays for months and we argue forever as the studies only ran for months. If it ran for 5 years you will find spike for 5 years. Your immune response will never ever be switched off post vaccine and this will lead to immune exhaustion and many serious side effects.


----------



## my-thyme

For all of our sakes, QUIT TESTING!

As long as the "positive" numbers go up, masking coming back is a forgone conclusion. Treat every little sniffle and cough as you always used to.


----------



## GURPS

I can't have Covid if I never get tested ..... 

My wife and daughter tested Negative, the doctor ' declared ' they have Covid anyway. Mom's test came back negative as well 

the fever, coughing and aches suck

#BecauseSymptoms


----------



## GURPS

New docs confirm Pentagon unlawfully forced US service members to take unlicensed COVID shots​
Replying to a question about the Defense Department’s possession of Pfizer’s Comirnaty, which in the context of the question can be understood as the FDA approved version of the COVID-19 vaccines, the Defense Logistics Agency responds:

“We began shipping Comirnaty labeled vaccine in *June 2022*. From the week of June 13, 2022, through the week of August 29, 2022, we will have shipped 9600 doses (160 boxes) of vaccine.”

They did not have anything with a Comirnaty label until June 2022. That’s almost a full year after the DOD vaccine mandate went into effect.

This is an admission that service members were injected exclusively with emergency use authorization products. Today, active duty troops continue to be harassed, threatened, and punished for non compliance with the unlawful order.


----------



## GURPS

Fauci Suggests Most Americans Will Need Annual mRNA Coronavirus Vaccine​


----------



## GURPS

Embalmers Are Making Shocking Discoveries in the Blood of the Dead​





The clots are said to be white, fibrous, and rubbery and can be the size of a grain of sand or as long as a human leg. They can be as thick as a pinky finger. One embalmer claimed they can be “nearly the strength of steel.” Embalmers across the nation are contending that these clots are not normal.

Some bodies have so many clots that the embalmers are forced to drain blood from several points instead of just one. The embalming process takes roughly two hours but can take four hours if the bodies have a lot of clotting.

“Prior to 2020, 2021, we probably would see somewhere between 5 to 10 percent of the bodies that we would embalm having blood clots,” licensed embalmer Richard Hirschman told _The Epoch Times_.

Today, Hirschman, who embalms in Alabama, claims that 50% to 70% of the bodies have clots.

“For me to embalm a body without any clots, kind of like how it was in the day, prior to all of this stuff, it’s rare,” Hirschman continued.

“The exception is to embalm a body without clots,” he added.

“They’re not even dead from COVID. They’re dying of sudden heart attacks, strokes, cancers,” Hirschman stated. “It doesn’t seem to matter what these people die of nowadays, so many of them have the same anomalies in their blood.”


No one knows yet if the clots are due to COVID-19, the vaccine, or something else, but embalmers from around the country agree that these specific clots were not seen until recently.


----------



## GURPS

GURPS said:


> My wife and daughter tested Negative, the doctor ' declared ' they have Covid anyway. Mom's test came back negative as well



So wife and Daughter went back to the Urgent Care last night, Covid confirmed, although the doc said it has been long enough they should no longer be contagious ... both have sinus infections ... wife has Bronchitis almost pneumonia


----------



## GURPS

Yesterday I noticed that covid czar Ashish Jha was blasphemously invoking religion when he said, “God gave us two arms for two injections.” To be fair, he’s probably more ignorant about religion than malevolent (that guy desperately needs a witness). But he wasn’t well-intentioned; though Jha said it jokily, it was really a clumsy attempt to manipulate Christians into getting even more shots.

Of course Jha completely missed the point of why God created us in the first place (it wasn’t for shots). I honestly hope that he finds the Truth and is saved. But right now he’s practically sprinting toward the hot place.

Anyway, to highlight what Jha was up to, I emphasized the bumbling, manipulative, and sacrilegious nature of Jha’s dumb remark by mixing his secular religion — Branch Covidianism — with his clumsy misunderstanding of true religion, in a way that would be accessible to secular people as well as people of faith, by describing a made-up sacred object, a covid rosary. That edgy image seemed to prompt the brain to consider all the different ways what Jha said was wrong.

Since protestants (like me) work hard NOT to attach religious meaning to manmade stuff, we can sometimes forget that our Catholics brothers and sisters genuinely hold some special items to be sacred, requiring careful handling. A few devout Catholics in the C&C family, who take great comfort and hold sacred significance in their rosaries, were appalled by the Jha joke and they let me know about it, and no mistake. Someone even called the office.

I hope this partial explanation of how I come up with some jokes — always in a hurry, always on an insanely-tight publication deadline — helps folks understand that I was not intentionally careless or irreligious. Just the opposite. In fact, that was the exact point I meant to illustrate about Jha, that his remark was careless and irreligious. I think some folks got it, but for a few people, the rosary’s special status prevented the humor from landing the way it was intended.

One of our terrific commenters found a better joke anyway. If the right arm is for the flu shot, and the left arm is for the covid shot, in what member will Jha take his monkeypox shot? Just asking!










						☕️ Coffee & Covid ☙ Thursday, September 8, 2022 ☙ RE-CHALLENGE 🦠
					

Liz Truss breaks bad in Britain; bad news for jabbed kids in the UK data; more celebrity and athlete SADS; Steve Kirsch is on a rampage over a new whistleblower report; today's coolest video; more.




					www.coffeeandcovid.com


----------



## GURPS

Finally! I’ve been waiting FOREVER for someone to do a comparative blood study of jabbed versus unjabbed blood, and yesterday, the Epoch Times — which has been tearing the vaccines a new one lately — ran a story headlined, “Study Found ‘Foreign Metal-Like Objects’ in 94 Percent of Sample Group of Symptomatic People Who Took mRNA Vaccines: Italian Doctors.”

The sub-head explains, “Among a study sample of over 1,000 people who developed symptoms, researchers found ‘graphene-family super-structures’.”

The study published in the International Journal of Vaccine Theory, Practice, and Research last month, and is titled “Dark-Field Microscopic Analysis on the Blood of 1,006 Symptomatic Persons After Anti-COVID mRNA Injections from Pfizer/BioNtech or Moderna.”

Out of 1,006 patients analyzed, researchers found only 58 had a normal blood profile. In other words, 95% of the thousand patients had abnormal blood following the injections. The researchers had access to pre-injection blood samples so were able to accurately compare the patients’ blood before/after.

This is a mild example of what they found in one of the 950 of cases:

Before Injection After Injection





The study explained the visible differences:



> The right side image shows the same person’s blood one month after the first dose of Pfizer mRNA ‘vaccine’. Particles can be seen among the red blood cells which are strongly conglobated around the exogenous particles; the agglomeration is believed to reflect a reduction in zeta potential adversely affecting the normal colloidal distribution of erythrocytes as seen at the left. The red blood cells at the right are no longer spherical and are clumping as in coagulation and clotting.​



In other words, in the “after” image, the patient’s blood cells look “sticky,” which is exactly what you don’t want. Blood cells should be smooth and easily slide off each other. Sticky blood leads to clumping which leads to clotting. Blood cells should also be nicely disc-shaped, but the “after” photo shows the blood cells assuming a variety of distorted shapes. Discs are designed to easily slide through veins and capillaries. When the cells are oddly and unevenly shaped, they can hook onto each other, blocking veins and capillaries.

There’s also a weird structure visible in the “after” picture. The researchers noted such abnormal structures were common in the samples. They found these aberrant structures in three main types: smooth “butterfly-like” structures, complex crystalline structures, and tubular structures. They also noted the presence of what appear to be graphene particles interacting with blood cells:





None of the structures or particulates were present in the patients’ “before” blood samples.

Here’s the study’s conclusion, which speaks for itself:



> In conclusion, such abrupt changes as we have documented in the peripheral blood profile of 948 patients have never been observed after inoculation by any vaccines in the past according to our clinical experience. The sudden transition, usually at the time of a second mRNA injection, from a state of perfect normalcy to a pathological one, with accompanying hemolysis, visible packing and stacking of red blood cells in conjunction with the formation of gigantic conglomerate foreign structures, some of them appearing as graphene-family super-structures, is unprecedented. Such phenomena have never been seen before after any “vaccination” of the past.​In our collective experience, and in our shared professional opinion, the large quantity of particles in the blood of mRNA injection recipients is incompatible with normal blood flow especially at the level of the capillaries. As far as we know, such self-aggregation phenomena have only been documented after the COVID-19 mRNA injections were first authorized, then mandated in some countries, and now are still being widely distributed in more than 12.3 billion doses (Bloomberg.com, 2022).​Further studies are needed to determine the precise nature and purposes of the foreign particles found in the blood drops of about 94% of the mRNA recipients we have studied. Where do they come from, and why are they in these injections?​




I’d be remiss if I didn’t highlight the fact that the 1,006 study participants were all experiencing symptoms of vaccine injury, so these results aren’t evidence of what anyone is facing who took the injections and feels fine. But it’s very significant anyway, providing evidence of CAUSATION between the jabs and the variety of strange illnesses people are suddenly and unexpectedly experiencing after taking the shots.

In other words, Sudden Adult Death Syndrome might be a little less baffling now. This kind of study is easy to reproduce. If the researchers are wrong, they could be disproven in a few days. If only we had a giant, well-funded health bureaucracy that could follow up on something like this, dangit.










						☕️ Coffee & Covid ☙ Wednesday, September 7, 2022 ☙ FLATTENED 🦠
					

Biden finds new words; court orders Biden and Fauci to hand over docs; Californians steaming over power policy; EU flattening a new curve; anchor strokes out on air; Ashish Jha finds religion; more.




					www.coffeeandcovid.com


----------



## TPD

GURPS said:


> Finally! I’ve been waiting FOREVER for someone to do a comparative blood study of jabbed versus unjabbed blood, and yesterday, the Epoch Times — which has been tearing the vaccines a new one lately — ran a story headlined, “Study Found ‘Foreign Metal-Like Objects’ in 94 Percent of Sample Group of Symptomatic People Who Took mRNA Vaccines: Italian Doctors.”
> 
> The sub-head explains, “Among a study sample of over 1,000 people who developed symptoms, researchers found ‘graphene-family super-structures’.”
> 
> The study published in the International Journal of Vaccine Theory, Practice, and Research last month, and is titled “Dark-Field Microscopic Analysis on the Blood of 1,006 Symptomatic Persons After Anti-COVID mRNA Injections from Pfizer/BioNtech or Moderna.”
> 
> Out of 1,006 patients analyzed, researchers found only 58 had a normal blood profile. In other words, 95% of the thousand patients had abnormal blood following the injections. The researchers had access to pre-injection blood samples so were able to accurately compare the patients’ blood before/after.
> 
> This is a mild example of what they found in one of the 950 of cases:
> 
> Before Injection After Injection
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The study explained the visible differences:
> 
> 
> 
> In other words, in the “after” image, the patient’s blood cells look “sticky,” which is exactly what you don’t want. Blood cells should be smooth and easily slide off each other. Sticky blood leads to clumping which leads to clotting. Blood cells should also be nicely disc-shaped, but the “after” photo shows the blood cells assuming a variety of distorted shapes. Discs are designed to easily slide through veins and capillaries. When the cells are oddly and unevenly shaped, they can hook onto each other, blocking veins and capillaries.
> 
> There’s also a weird structure visible in the “after” picture. The researchers noted such abnormal structures were common in the samples. They found these aberrant structures in three main types: smooth “butterfly-like” structures, complex crystalline structures, and tubular structures. They also noted the presence of what appear to be graphene particles interacting with blood cells:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> None of the structures or particulates were present in the patients’ “before” blood samples.
> 
> Here’s the study’s conclusion, which speaks for itself:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’d be remiss if I didn’t highlight the fact that the 1,006 study participants were all experiencing symptoms of vaccine injury, so these results aren’t evidence of what anyone is facing who took the injections and feels fine. But it’s very significant anyway, providing evidence of CAUSATION between the jabs and the variety of strange illnesses people are suddenly and unexpectedly experiencing after taking the shots.
> 
> In other words, Sudden Adult Death Syndrome might be a little less baffling now. This kind of study is easy to reproduce. If the researchers are wrong, they could be disproven in a few days. If only we had a giant, well-funded health bureaucracy that could follow up on something like this, dangit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ☕️ Coffee & Covid ☙ Wednesday, September 7, 2022 ☙ FLATTENED 🦠
> 
> 
> Biden finds new words; court orders Biden and Fauci to hand over docs; Californians steaming over power policy; EU flattening a new curve; anchor strokes out on air; Ashish Jha finds religion; more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.coffeeandcovid.com


So we weren’t that far off when originally saying the vaccine was a tracking device - apparently the metals are there to make the magnetometer buzz....


----------



## GURPS

TPD said:


> So we weren’t that far off when originally saying the vaccine was a tracking device - apparently the metals are there to make the magnetometer buzz....




I did hear that conspiracy theory    ........


----------



## Sneakers

Will my tin foil hat protect me?  Maybe full body tin foil....


----------



## GURPS

The OAS embargo has obviously lifted, telling us much about the current state of the narrative. Yesterday, ABC News ran a story headlined, “What You Need to Know About ‘Original Antigenic Sin’ With Fall COVID Boosters Around the Corner.”

It’s IN THE HEADLINE. I bet you never thought you’d see THAT headline. Here’s the very first paragraph from ABC’s article:



> With new COVID variant-specific booster shots set to roll out in the coming week, vaccine scientists argue that more research is needed to understand how a person’s early immune response — either through vaccination or infection itself — may impact future protection against a constantly evolving virus.​


My goodness. That might make some people hesitate! They might wait to see what happens! And … guess who is on the OAS bandwagon now? Vaccine expert Dr. Paul Offit, that’s who. He was quoted for the story:



> ”Where this matters is if you keep giving booster doses with [original] strain, and continue to lock people into that original response, it makes it harder for them to respond then to essentially a completely different virus,” says Dr. Paul Offit, professor of pediatrics at Children’s Hospital Philadelphia.​


Of course, Offit knew about OAS all along. He’s acting like he suddenly discovered it now, though. But what does it mean? Have a gander at this alarming little nugget from about midway down ABC’s article:



> Some experts say they are concerned that frequent boosting with the original version of the vaccine may have inadvertently exacerbated immune imprinting. At this point in the pandemic, some adults have received four or more doses of the same vaccine.​Although still theoretical, some scientists worry about a potential backfire, with frequent boosting handcuffing the body’s natural immune system and leaving it exposed to radically different variants that might emerge in the future.​


A potential backfire! That doesn’t sound too good. And then — throwing all vaccine hesitancy caution to the wind — the article quoted an expert who pondered about exactly how often people should be boosting anyways:



> ”It is true that the best boosts typically are the ones that are given infrequently, that immunologically, if you boost too much and too frequently, then you often have a lower immune response at the end,” said Barouch.​


The BEST boosts are INFREQUENT! That’s not good for business. And it’s not what the CDC says, either.

Then, for balance, the article quoted some experts who waved off the OAS concerns, explaining that if we have a variant-specific booster, OF COURSE we would want to use that. That doctor also said she doesn’t “really think immune imprinting poses a threat.” She doesn’t THINK so; not exactly a strong position. Another expert, Dr. Paul Goepfert, told ABC, “I suspect that we’re still going to do very well against severe disease and hospitalization” — even if OAS does take a toll.

He SUSPECTS. That sounds a lot more hopeful than certain. Science.

C&C discussed original antigenic sin over a year ago, while the corporate media embargo on OAS chatter was in full effect. Something’s obviously changed in the narrative, we can see that, in a slew of other current events including Fauci’s abrupt resignation.

But what can we learn from ABC’s OAS article, about the NARRATIVE? I’ll make three observations.

First — obviously — the embargo is now lifted on facts that might cause “vaccine hesitancy.” That’s interesting.

Second, corporate media clearly hasn’t been compelled to push the new hybrid booster shots every chance they get. That’s also interesting, and probably not what you thought was coming.

But third, the article was “balanced” — in the pre-covid media tradition — in that it raised a provocative issue, and then quoted QUALIFIED expert opinions on both sides, leaving the thinking part up to the reader. Imagine that, they DO believe we can think for ourselves. At least, about this. And what THAT means is that the current narrative payload no longer includes covid theater.

In other words, it looks like the narrative makers have abandoned covid as a way to manipulate our feelings, leaving corporate media to do what it wants with the virus.

Fascinating. You with me so far?












						☕️ Coffee & Covid ☙ Saturday, September 10, 2022 ☙ BACKFIRED 🦠
					

Corporate media hesitates on boosters; original antigenic sin back; Texas investigates trans kids' parents; a telling Sheriff Judd comment on Disney; Biden Raid case update; explosive Dutch study...




					www.coffeeandcovid.com


----------



## GURPS

They Fired Hundreds of Unvaxxed Nurses in Minnesota, and Now Thousands Are Going on Strike​

In Minnesota, employees from several different health systems refused to vaccinate, resulting in their termination. While most employees from these systems did get vaccinated, systems saw double-digit percentages among the staff, and the bloodletting began. The Mayo Clinic, in particular, fired 700 staffers.

The decision to fire nurses in an already unstable hospital environment caused a massive backfire, so much so that FEMA had to get involved to assist in the transportation of patients.

Now, thanks to the horrendous working conditions brought on by short-staffed hospitals, nurses in Minnesota are going on strike by the thousands.

According to The Hill, some 15,000 nurses are forming what is becoming the largest private-sector nurses’ strike in U.S. history:



> Nurses at 16 hospitals in Minnesota’s Twin Cities and elsewhere in the state rallied Sunday night and began the three-day strike Monday morning after months of contract negotiations with hospital executives, the union said.
> The Minnesota nurses are demanding safer working conditions, better nurse retention and safer staffing systems, according to National Nurses United.
> “Corporate healthcare policies in our hospitals have left nurses understaffed and overworked, while patients are overcharged, local hospitals and services are closed, and executives take home million-dollar paychecks,” said MNA’s First Vice President Chris Rubesch in a statement from the union.


----------



## GURPS

CDC Finally Admits It Lied About Covid Vaccine Safety Monitoring​
_he Epoch Times_ is reporting that Dr. Rochelle Walensky, the director of the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC), finally spilled her guts and admitted what most of us already presumed: the CDC lied about researching certain adverse effects related to the COVID-19 vaccine.

Dr. Walensky had claimed that the CDC would scrutinize certain types of adverse event data referred to as Proportional Reporting Ratio (PRR) from reports submitted to the Vaccine Adverse Event Reporting System (VAERS). An official at the CDC quietly admitted in June that those reports were ignored and went so far as to say that “data mining is outside of the agency’s purview.”

An official from the CDC, Dr. John Su, told _The Epoch Times_ in July that the CDC began performing PRRs in February 2021 and “continues to do so to date.”

A CDC spokesperson repeated this in August 2022.

Here is a copy of Walensky’s letter to Sen. Ron Johnson (R-Wisc.), in which she admits that the PRRs were not analyzed between February 26, 2121, and Sept. 30, 2021.

The letter gives no indication as to why the CDC wasn’t honest.


----------



## GURPS

Danish people seem to be done with the shots:





New official guidance in that country says it will no longer jab healthy people under 50: “People aged 50 years and over will be offered vaccination. People aged under 50 who are at a higher risk of becoming severely ill from covid will also be offered vaccination.”

So.










						☕️ Coffee & Covid ☙ Friday, September 16, 2022 ☙ ISOLATED 🦠
					

Trump gets special master; Danes done with jabs; perverted non-binary California sex teachers; bankers suspect depression coming; social media influencers start blaming the U.S. for the war; and more.




					www.coffeeandcovid.com


----------



## GURPS

Scientists debate how lethal COVID is. Some say it's now less risky than flu​

Has COVID-19 become no more dangerous than the flu for most people?

That's a question that scientists are debating as the country heads into a third pandemic winter. Early in the pandemic, COVID was estimated to be 10 times more lethal than the flu, fueling many people's fears.

"We have all been questioning, 'When does COVID look like influenza?''' says Dr. Monica Gandhi, an infectious disease specialist at the University of California, San Francisco. "And, I would say, 'Yes, we are there.'"

Gandhi and other researchers argue that most people today have enough immunity — gained from vaccination, infection or both — to protect them against getting seriously ill from COVID. And this is especially so since the omicron variant doesn't appear to make people as sick as earlier strains, Gandhi says.

So unless a more virulent variant emerges, COVID's menace has diminished considerably for most people, which means that they can go about their daily lives, says Gandhi, "in a way that you used to live with endemic seasonal flu."

[clip]

Debating the way deaths are counted​The debate over COVID's mortality rate hinges on what counts as a COVID-19 death. Gandhi and other researchers argue that the daily death toll attributed to COVID is exaggerated because many deaths blamed on the disease are actually from other causes. Some of the people who died for other reasons happened to also test positive for the coronavirus.

"We are now seeing consistently that more than 70% of our COVID hospitalizations are in that category," says Dr. Shira Doron, an infectious disease specialist at the Tufts Medical Center and a professor at the Tufts University School of Medicine. "If you're counting them all as hospitalizations, and then those people die and you count them all as COVID deaths, you are pretty dramatically overcounting."

If deaths were classified more accurately, then the daily death toll would be closer to the toll the flu takes during a typical season, Doron says. If this is true, the odds of a person dying if they get a COVID infection — what's called the case fatality rate — would be about the same as the flu now, which is estimated to be around 0.1%, or perhaps even lower.

In a new report from the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention published Thursday, researchers attempted to filter out other deaths to analyze mortality rates for people hospitalized "primarily for COVID-19." They find the death rate has dropped significantly in the omicron era, compared to the delta period.

*But Fauci argues that it's difficult to distinguish between deaths that are caused "because of" COVID and those "with" COVID. The disease has been found to put stress on many systems of the body.*

"What's the difference with someone who has mild congestive heart failure, goes into the hospital and gets COVID, and then dies from profound congestive heart failure?" he asks. "Is that with COVID or because of COVID? COVID certainly contributed to it."

A second reason many experts estimate that COVID's mortality rate is probably lower than it appears is that many infections aren't being reported now because of home testing.

The fatality rate is a ratio — the number of deaths over the number of confirmed cases — so if there are more actual cases, that means that the likelihood of an individual dying is lower.


----------



## GURPS

Judge Strikes Down Federal Mask and Vaccine Mandate In Schools​

It’s time to say goodbye to mask and vaccine mandates in public schools, at least when it concerns Head Start programs. A federal judge in Louisiana on Wednesday struck down the federal COVID-19 measures, meaning learning institutions will no longer be required to force staff, students, and volunteers to get vaccinated or wear masks.

Liberty Justice Center reported:



> Today, a federal judge in Louisiana ruled that the federal government cannot require Head Start program teachers, staff and volunteers be vaccinated against COVID-19, nor can they require that adults and students wear masks. In December 2021, teacher Sandy Brick filed a lawsuit in federal court Louisiana to stop the mandate and are represented by the national law firm Liberty Justice Center and the Louisiana-based Pelican Institute for Public Policy.




Daniel Suhr, managing attorney at the Liberty Justice Center noted that “Although President Biden recently declared that the ‘pandemic is over,’ the fight to restore Americans’ individual liberties is not.”


----------



## GURPS

Anthony Fauci & Ashish Jha Disqualify Themselves On the New Booster​

Fauci, in his favorite position; in front of a camera for an interview on the Canadian network CBC News, claimed that while the newly updated Omicron-specific boosters hadn’t been thoroughly “proven”, they were an immediate necessity for most Americans.

He then stunningly claimed that it wasn’t necessary to put them through the usual extensive clinical trials because there simply wasn’t enough time to complete them.

“We need to get the vaccine out now,” he claims, because there are 400 deaths per day in the United States.

Beyond the alarming assertion that clinical trials aren’t necessary and admitting that he and the regulators are essentially hoping that the updated booster will be more effective, Fauci’s claim that 400 people per day are dying is verifiably inaccurate.

Imagine if the media still existed; it certainly seems like it’d be a major story for one of the nation’s most important medical advisors getting data wrong and justifying the abandonment of clinical trials for vaccination.

By raw numbers, according to the CDC, the 7-day average of newly reported deaths is 10% lower than Fauci’s remarks:


----------



## Hijinx

I don't have the time nor the inclination to take a shot that hasn't been tested and is going on it's past reputation that says it doesn't work anyway.

get your booster and get Covid over and over.


----------



## LightRoasted

For your consideration ...

Way too funny, or not. There is a sign at the Giant Foods store that says, "Get your flu shot and a COVID vaccine here".

Isn't the flu shot supposed to be a vaccine? And on vaccine pamphlet labeling it specifically states, "by prescription only". So how can any 'ole pharmacy just be giving out shots or "vaccines" without knowing the medical status of the person getting them? Do pharmacies give free Adenovirus, Hepatitis A, Hepatitis B, Measles, mumps, rubella, Meningococcal, Poliovirus, Tetanus-Diphtheria, Varicella, Anthrax, Haemophilus influenzae type B, Japanese encephalitis, Pneumococcal, Rabies, Smallpox, Typhoid fever, Yellow fever, or the bicillin shots to people as well?


----------



## Tech

LightRoasted said:


> For your consideration ...
> 
> Way too funny, or not. There is a sign at the Giant Foods store that says, "Get your flu shot and a COVID vaccine here".
> 
> Isn't the flu shot supposed to be a vaccine? And on vaccine pamphlet labeling it specifically states, "by prescription only". So how can any 'ole pharmacy just be giving out shots or "vaccines" without knowing the medical status of the person getting them? Do pharmacies give free Adenovirus, Hepatitis A, Hepatitis B, Measles, mumps, rubella, Meningococcal, Poliovirus, Tetanus-Diphtheria, Varicella, Anthrax, Haemophilus influenzae type B, Japanese encephalitis, Pneumococcal, Rabies, Smallpox, Typhoid fever, Yellow fever, or the bicillin shots to people as well?


Read the CVS website, it gives most of those vaccines, charges your insurance company.


----------



## GURPS

Judge orders NYPD union members fired over vax mandate reinstated​

In a major victory for members of the NYPD’s largest police union, a judge ruled Friday cops who were fired for not getting vaccinated against the coronavirus have to be reinstated.

In the stunning decision, Manhattan Supreme Court Justice Lyle Frank wrote that the city’s vaccine mandate on the Police Benevolent Association was invalid “to the extent it has been used to impose a new condition of employment” on the union.

The mandate was also invalid because it issued enforcement beyond “monetary sanctions” prescribed in the law, Frank wrote — ordering that all PBA members put on leave or canned be reinstated.

It would be a “gross overstatement” of the city’s Department of Mental Health and Hygiene to say it could enforce the vaccine mandate through termination, unpaid leave or suspension, Frank said.


----------



## Hijinx

GURPS said:


> Judge orders NYPD union members fired over vax mandate reinstated​
> 
> In a major victory for members of the NYPD’s largest police union, a judge ruled Friday cops who were fired for not getting vaccinated against the coronavirus have to be reinstated.
> 
> In the stunning decision, Manhattan Supreme Court Justice Lyle Frank wrote that the city’s vaccine mandate on the Police Benevolent Association was invalid “to the extent it has been used to impose a new condition of employment” on the union.
> 
> The mandate was also invalid because it issued enforcement beyond “monetary sanctions” prescribed in the law, Frank wrote — ordering that all PBA members put on leave or canned be reinstated.
> 
> It would be a “gross overstatement” of the city’s Department of Mental Health and Hygiene to say it could enforce the vaccine mandate through termination, unpaid leave or suspension, Frank said.


Did it say re-appointed and paid back pay?
It should.


----------



## TPD

now do all the nurses that were fired....


----------



## my-thyme

TPD said:


> now do all the nurses that were fired....


DIL just got her "your medical\religious waiver has been accepted" letter.

I wish she'd tell them to pound sand, but she really loved that job.


----------



## rio

my-thyme said:


> DIL just got her "your medical\religious waiver has been accepted" letter.
> 
> I wish she'd tell them to pound sand, but she really loved that job.


That is a tough one, but glad she has a choice now!


----------



## Hijinx

rio said:


> That is a tough one, but glad she has a choice now!


With back pay. make them pay up for their dumb assed rule.


----------



## TPD

my-thyme said:


> DIL just got her "your medical\religious waiver has been accepted" letter.
> 
> I wish she'd tell them to pound sand, but she really loved that job.


Will Medstar rehire her?  I heard anyone let go because of the vaccine was blacklisted from ever working again for any medstar hospital or doctor.


----------



## Hijinx

TPD said:


> Will Medstar rehire her?  I heard anyone let go because of the vaccine was blacklisted from ever working again for any medstar hospital or doctor.


To be honest I have seen how Medstar treats their people and I wouldn't WANT to work for them.


----------



## TPD

Hijinx said:


> To be honest I have seen how Medstar treats their people and I wouldn't WANT to work for them.


Based on what I’ve heard I would agree. However they are the mafia of healthcare in the southern maryland / DC metro area so your choices here are limited if healthcare is your career


----------



## Louise

LightRoasted said:


> For your consideration ...
> 
> Otter the Covid vax.Way too funny, or not. There is a sign at the Giant Foods store that says, "Get your flu shot and a COVID vaccine here".
> 
> Isn't the flu shot supposed to be a vaccine? And on vaccine pamphlet labeling it specifically states, "by prescription only". So how can any 'ole pharmacy just be giving out shots or "vaccines" without knowing the medical status of the person getting them? Do pharmacies give free Adenovirus, Hepatitis A, Hepatitis B, Measles, mumps, rubella, Meningococcal, Poliovirus, Tetanus-Diphtheria, Varicella, Anthrax, Haemophilus influenzae type B, Japanese encephalitis, Pneumococcal, Rabies, Smallpox, Typhoid fever, Yellow fever, or the bicillin shots to people as well?


Haven’t gotten the flu vaccine since 2004.  Haven’t had the flu since. And, no haven’t gotten the Covid vaccine.


----------



## GURPS

Air National Guard board finds military's shaky COVID vax mandate unlawful, as West Point holds out​
On Wednesday, an Air National Guard administrative separation board voted 3-0 to retain Technical Sergeant (TSgt) Jacob Byers after finding he didn't commit misconduct by refusing to follow an order to take the COVID vaccine. 

The Air National Guard administrative separation board determines whether to retain or separate a service member. 

The board found that the vaccine order was unlawful for the same reason as did the Navy administrative separation board, namely that the mandate was for the experimental COVID vaccines approved under FDA emergency use authorization (EUA). The military has not made fully FDA-approved versions of the vaccines available to military members. The Coast Guard, however, has claimed that it has the Pfizer Comirnaty vaccine, which is fully approved by the FDA. 

During the board hearing, which went from Monday through Wednesday, Byers' military attorney presented a whistleblower report sent to Congress regarding the Comirnaty vaccine.


----------



## my-thyme

TPD said:


> Will Medstar rehire her?  I heard anyone let go because of the vaccine was blacklisted from ever working again for any medstar hospital or doctor.


They were told that if MedStar had to fire them, they'd never work there again. If they resigned, they could be rehired. 

So, she "voluntarily" resigned.


Hijinx said:


> With back pay. Make them pay up for their dumb assed rule.



That probably also negates any back pay


----------



## Hijinx

my-thyme said:


> They were told that if MedStar had to fire them, they'd never work there again. If they resigned, they could be rehired.
> 
> So, she "voluntarily" resigned.
> 
> 
> That probably also negates any back pay


You see right there is what I mean by Medstar treating their people like sht.
Forced to resign under threat.

Not a good employer. Not a good business as they refuse to  build and equip a larger  Emergency room at St. Mary's. They don't care about care, they care about money.


----------



## my-thyme

Hijinx said:


> You see right there is what I mean by Medstar treating their people like sht.
> Forced to resign under threat.
> 
> Not a good employer. Not a good business as they refuse to  build and equip a larger  Emergency room at St. Mary's. They don't care about care, they care about money.


But, they are the only game in town. At least if they are hiring good employees, we will be assured of good care.


----------



## Hijinx

my-thyme said:


> But, they are the only game in town. At least if they are hiring good employees, we will be assured of good care.


Yes the caregivers who work there will do their best under trying circumstances and you will get good care. But you may also wait hours for it.  They did improve the waiting room.

That should tell you something.


----------



## GURPS

Booster Huckster: Did Pfizer’s Bourla lie about his positive COVID test to move product?​


This weekend, Pfizer CEO Albert Bourla made a splash when he announced Saturday that he tested positive for COVID-19 for the second time in 40 days.



Now, suddenly, Bourla has become a maniacal testing hypochondriac, despite having no symptoms?


Many on Team Reality justifiably took to mocking the horse doctor (he is trained as a veterinarian), due to his claim that he had taken four injections and multiple rounds of Pfizer pills, and still continued to get the “disease” that his pharmaceuticals were supposed to prevent.

But it’s worth understanding that mRNA true believers are the true target audience of Bourla’s post, not those who are already aware that Pfizer is selling a junk product with harmful side effects and negative efficacy. To the mRNA loyalists, Bourla’s announcement attempts to show that natural immunity is insufficient to protect against COVID-19, leaving his pharmaceuticals as their only acceptable tool in a perpetual battle against a virus.

Readers of _The Dossier _are not the target audience for Pfizer’s snake oil sales drive.

The target audience is people like this guy:





Given his track record, it is more likely that Bourla did not test at all, let alone test positive. Remember, this is a man who was infamously hesitant to take his own company’s product.

https://twitter.com/JordanSchachtel/status/1558980374977548293?s=20&t=cYTdHa1ccQ8MV_Zyo7gvXw


----------



## Sneakers

GURPS said:


> Booster Huckster: Did Pfizer’s Bourla lie about his positive COVID test to move product?​
> 
> 
> This weekend, Pfizer CEO Albert Bourla made a splash when he announced Saturday that he tested positive for COVID-19 for the second time in 40 days.
> 
> 
> 
> Now, suddenly, Bourla has become a maniacal testing hypochondriac, despite having no symptoms?
> 
> 
> Many on Team Reality justifiably took to mocking the horse doctor (he is trained as a veterinarian), due to his claim that he had taken four injections and multiple rounds of Pfizer pills, and still continued to get the “disease” that his pharmaceuticals were supposed to prevent.
> 
> But it’s worth understanding that mRNA true believers are the true target audience of Bourla’s post, not those who are already aware that Pfizer is selling a junk product with harmful side effects and negative efficacy. To the mRNA loyalists, Bourla’s announcement attempts to show that natural immunity is insufficient to protect against COVID-19, leaving his pharmaceuticals as their only acceptable tool in a perpetual battle against a virus.
> 
> Readers of _The Dossier _are not the target audience for Pfizer’s snake oil sales drive.
> 
> The target audience is people like this guy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Given his track record, it is more likely that Bourla did not test at all, let alone test positive. Remember, this is a man who was infamously hesitant to take his own company’s product.



Wouldn't the CDC take Pfizer's recommendations for when and how the drug is administered, and not the other way around?  After all, Pfizer created it and tested it, and should know more about it than anyone else.


----------



## GURPS

Asymptomatic transmission was a lie​


Asymptomatic spread is virtually non-existent, and if this does occur, it is less than 1%. It is very rare and we have and had very limited evidence (and questionable) of this happening at all. We have no documented proof, no documented evidence of this occurring in any appreciable manner. Spread of pathogen will occur more surely when the persons are ill/sick with symptoms, especially if the symptoms function to expel the pathogen into the surrounding air. Having no symptoms or very mild symptoms reduces risk of spread and with no symptoms, spread is basically removed. If you have and had no symptoms, you do not transmit.

This means that all of the asymptomatic testing was never ever needed. None of it was ever needed and we used the flawed PCR test with the near 95% false positives (cycle count threshold over 24 detects viral junk, dust, fragments, not COVID virus; CDC set the cycle count threshold at 40), to shut down society. You do not mass test asymptomatic persons, you only test ‘symptomatic’ persons with strong clinical suspicion.

This is the same for SARS-CoV-2 virus and a recent BMJ publication pretty much sums it up that asymptomatic are rarely the drivers as it was thought to be. This is basic immunology and should not have changed for SARS-CoV-2 (COVID-19). I/we are being emphatic in saying there is and was no evidence of asymptomatic spread. We also recognize that one must be careful not to claim ‘zero’ as the evidence changes daily and rapidly and absence of documented evidence is also not a reason. It may just have not been studied yet or documented optimally. But we are confident enough based on the existing literature to also agree that ‘it is a _dangerous assumption_ to believe that there is _persuasive, scientific evidence _of asymptomatic transmission’.

The basis for the societal lockdowns was that 40% to 50% of persons infected with SARS-CoV-2 could potentially spread it due to being asymptomatic. “But fears that the virus may be spread to a significant degree by asymptomatic carriers soon led government leaders to issue broad and lengthy stay-at-home orders and mask mandates out of concerns that anyone could be a silent spreader”. However, the evidence in support of common asymptomatic spread remains largely non-existent and we argue, was overstated and potentially was made with no basis.


----------



## Louise

Louise said:


> Haven’t gotten the flu vaccine since 2004.  Haven’t had the flu since. And, no haven’t gotten the Covid vaccine.


----------



## Louise

LightRoasted said:


> For your consideration ...
> 
> Way too funny, or not. There is a sign at the Giant Foods store that says, "Get your flu shot and a COVID vaccine here".
> 
> Isn't the flu shot supposed to be a vaccine? And on vaccine pamphlet labeling it specifically states, "by prescription only". So how can any 'ole pharmacy just be giving out shots or "vaccines" without knowing the medical status of the person getting them? Do pharmacies give free Adenovirus, Hepatitis A, Hepatitis B, Measles, mumps, rubella, Meningococcal, Poliovirus, Tetanus-Diphtheria, Varicella, Anthrax, Haemophilus influenzae type B, Japanese encephalitis, Pneumococcal, Rabies, Smallpox, Typhoid fever, Yellow fever, or the bicillin shots to people as well?


I regret that I had my daughter get the HPV vaccine at 12.  She now has MS.  No history of that in my family.  I was a gov follower. I used to be an idiot, but do have to say that I have no side effects from being vaxxed in the 50’s.  I was born in 1955. Daughters children have never been vaxxed for anything.  We will see how that goes.


----------



## GURPS

"COVID-19 vaccines in human BREAST milk"​

Then we get this bombshell on biodistribution of COVID-19 vaccine to mammary glands and likely to distant cells:

_*These data demonstrate for the first time to our knowledge the biodistribution of COVID-19 vaccine mRNA to mammary cells and the potential ability of tissue EVs to package the vaccine mRNA that can be transported to distant cells.’*_​*‘Little has been reported on lipid nanoparticle biodistribution and localization in human tissues after COVID-19 mRNA vaccination. In rats, up to 3 days following intramuscular administration, low vaccine mRNA levels were detected in the heart, lung, testis, and brain tissues, indicating tissue biodistribution.4 We speculate that, following the vaccine administration, lipid nanoparticles containing the vaccine mRNA are carried to mammary glands via hematogenous and/or lymphatic routes.5,6 Furthermore, we speculate that vaccine mRNA released into mammary cell cytosol can be recruited into developing EVs that are later secreted in EBM.’*











						Detection of Messenger RNA COVID-19 Vaccines in Human Breast Milk
					

This cohort study investigates the presence of COVID-19 vaccine mRNA in the expressed breast milk of lactating individuals who received the vaccination within 6 months after delivery.




					jamanetwork.com


----------



## GURPS

A blockbuster new JAMA Pediatrics study found mRNA particles in breast milk — you know, exactly what they swore on a Bible would never, ever happen.






The good thing though is that at least no expecting mothers lost their jobs over the jabs or anything.

Oh, wait. Nevermind.

Anyway, don’t worry, the CDC still says the shots are totally safe for pregnant women:





Dr. Naomi Wolf says the Pfizer documents show that four women’s breast milk turned blue-green, which doesn’t sound too good, and one breastfeeding infant in the Pfizer clinical trials DIED.




But it’s okay! You can trust everything ELSE they told us about the safety and efficacy of the shots because … science! Shut up!











						☕️ C&C NEWS ☙ Tuesday, September 27, 2022 ☙ RAMMING 🦠
					

Canada drops last travel mandates; CDC lied about mRNA; reality rams doc; Snowden gets citizenship; Biden Raid case updates; NASA rams asteroid; and much more...




					www.coffeeandcovid.com


----------



## GURPS

Politicians and pharmaceutical companies promise that vaccinations protect against a severe course of corona. Current ICU data raise doubts​


*This is how the distribution among vaccinated people looks like*​3.2 percent of all intensive care patients (60 cases) had one vaccination, 12 percent two vaccinations (222 cases). At 55.6 percent, the largest group in the intensive care units (1029 cases) were those who had three vaccinations. According to the DIVI intensive care register, 15.5 percent of all patients (286 cases) were vaccinated four times or more. This emerges from the weekly report of the Robert Koch Institute from September 8th. Vaccination status was reported for 1,850 Covid-19 admissions - representing approximately 59.6% of the cases reported for this period (3104).


----------



## GURPS

New Data on the Omicron Booster Casts Doubt on Actual Efficacy​

Actual Efficacy Against Infection​But the data buried on page 32 of the supplemental appendix is the data set on efficacy regarding COVID infections.

Instead of neutralizing antibodies, this is real world information that is extremely relevant for how successful the new booster will be at stopping a fall and winter wave. While that seems ludicrous to anyone paying attention, there are many influential politicians and “experts” who are already making that case.

So what’s the data?

Well, buried down in the supplemental appendix we see that the new booster, labeled mRNA-1273.214, is just as unsuccessful at preventing infection or symptomatic illness as the previous boosters:





While these are obviously extremely small sample sizes, there were multiple COVID cases by CDC or COVE definition — and wouldn’t you know, zero amongst those with prior infection.

And this study purposefully excluded those who had prior infections within three months of the study start date.

It’s important to note that prior infection resulted in zero actual COVID cases, and only three asymptomatic infections.

However, of the 11 infections in the booster arm with no infection, 5 were symptomatic.

Again, these are extremely small sample sizes, but it’s already an indication that hoping to vaccinate our way out of seasonal surges is never going to work.

What should surprise no one is that the government decided to purchase 171 million doses based on data like this, and it turns out that they’re likely already behind on variants:






Incredibly, just one month ago, CDC Director Walensky made the same absurdist claim as Fauci that mice data was sufficient because it allowed them to have a tailored vaccine for the current variant:



> “There’s always a question here of being too slow versus too fast, and I think one of the challenges is if we wait for those data to emerge in human data, not just mice data, in human data, we will be using what I would consider to be a potentially outdated vaccine,” Walensky said. “I believe it is best to use a vaccine that is tailored for the variant that we have right now.”




The incompetence is as endless as it is profound.


----------



## GURPS

*Genetically modified mosquitoes vaccinate a human*



“We use the mosquitoes like they’re 1,000 small flying syringes,” said researcher Dr. Sean Murphy, as reported by NPR.

Three to five “vaccinations” took place over 30-day intervals.  

The mosquitos gave minor versions of malaria that didn’t make people sick, but gave them antibodies. Efficacy from the antibodies lasted a few months. 

“Half of the individuals in each vaccine group did not develop detectable P. falciparum infection, and a subset of these individuals was subjected to a second CHMI 6 months later and remained partially protected. These results support further development of genetically attenuated sporozoites as potential malaria vaccines,” researchers concluded.

Carolina Reid was one of twenty-six participants in the study. 

“My whole forearm swelled and blistered. My family was laughing, asking like, ‘why are you subjecting yourself to this?'”


----------



## GURPS

National Guardsman with religious objection given COVID-19 vaccine instead of flu shot​
After refusing the COVID vaccine multiple times and requesting a religious exemption to the mandate, former Maine National Guard Specialist Mathew Bouchard was given the mRNA shot instead of the flu vaccine months before he was to leave the service, he told Just the News on Thursday. 

Bouchard, who served in the military for six years, said he first filled out a COVID vaccine refusal form in April 2021, then again in November when he was ordered to get the flu shot, despite the fact that he was leaving the military two months later. 

When he went to get the flu vaccine, Bouchard filled out the refusal form for the COVID vaccine and then completed a form for the flu shot.


----------



## herb749

GURPS said:


> National Guardsman with religious objection given COVID-19 vaccine instead of flu shot​
> After refusing the COVID vaccine multiple times and requesting a religious exemption to the mandate, former Maine National Guard Specialist Mathew Bouchard was given the mRNA shot instead of the flu vaccine months before he was to leave the service, he told Just the News on Thursday.
> 
> Bouchard, who served in the military for six years, said he first filled out a COVID vaccine refusal form in April 2021, then again in November when he was ordered to get the flu shot, despite the fact that he was leaving the military two months later.
> 
> When he went to get the flu vaccine, Bouchard filled out the refusal form for the COVID vaccine and then completed a form for the flu shot.




Oops ...... we gave you the wrong shot. But hey, you can stay now .


----------



## OccamsRazor

GURPS said:


> National Guardsman with religious objection given COVID-19 vaccine instead of flu shot​
> After refusing the COVID vaccine multiple times and requesting a religious exemption to the mandate, former Maine National Guard Specialist Mathew Bouchard was given the mRNA shot instead of the flu vaccine months before he was to leave the service, he told Just the News on Thursday.
> 
> Bouchard, who served in the military for six years, said he first filled out a COVID vaccine refusal form in April 2021, then again in November when he was ordered to get the flu shot, despite the fact that he was leaving the military two months later.
> 
> When he went to get the flu vaccine, Bouchard filled out the refusal form for the COVID vaccine and then completed a form for the flu shot.


So he had a religious reason to NOT get the COVID vaccine BUT... flu shot is A-OK?


----------



## Gilligan

OccamsRazor said:


> So he had a religious reason to NOT get the COVID vaccine BUT... flu shot is A-OK?


I wouldn't want all that experimental COVID vaccine crap injected in me either. Especially since its been proven to be almost totally ineffective.


----------



## Loper

TPD said:


> now do all the nurses that were fired....


I'm waiting for this to happen for the Gov Contractors, I know, don't hold my breath.


----------



## LightRoasted

For your consideration ...



OccamsRazor said:


> So he had a religious reason to NOT get the COVID vaccine BUT... flu shot is A-OK?


Ahhh yeah. It's called free will. For others, it's called granting, or withholding, consent.


----------



## Hijinx

A person should not have to lie about religion to refuse a shot that doesn't work and may cause more damage than the Covid. That is pretty much what this boils down to. People being forced to lie to avoid what they feel is a dangerous experimental medicine.


----------



## GURPS

It’s over when they SAY it’s over. The Times UK ran an op-ed yesterday headlined, “Antivaxers Are a Global Menace Who Must Be Defeated.” Well. This generous and mildly-expressed sentiment is based on the terrifying fact that, as the author notes, 6.1% of British are “completely” unvaccinated. Not COMPLETELY vaccinated. Which means, not the first two jabs, which would makes you “partly” vaccinated.

They REALLY don’t like the fact that about 20% of folks in the U.S. aren’t “completely” vaccinated either.

The setup for the op-ed is that, as you know, the new-and-improved boosters are here. But they’re not exactly flying off the medical trays. They’re sort of doing the reverse opposite of that. They’re flying towards the incinerators after they expire, or whatever Pfizer makes pharmacies do with the unused evidence, sorry, I mean “product.”

Cue the fear mongering.

Forgive me for being skeptical about the author’s motives. According to his own bio, “Lord” Darzi is an Iranian-British surgeon, academic, and politician. Mr. Darzi (here in Florida we don’t call folks “lord,” just “sir” or “mister”) is an ‘academic’ surgeon who haunts the surgical department over at the Imperial College of London. That’s the same college where Neil Ferguson worked, the “expert” who falsely modeled an influential covid apocalypse while he was cheating on his wife and breaking his own lockdown rules.

The Imperial College has impeccable standards. How dare you.

Anyway, Mr. Darzi — born in Baghdad, but no relation to Baghdad Bob, not that we know of — Darzi said the high-flyers will meet in Qatar this week to draft a “report that will urge the UN to create a task force to respond to the growing threat” — specifically, the growing threat of the “anti-vaccine, anti-science movement” — which, according to Mr. Darzi, “has become a global menace.”

A global menace! Another one.

Mr. Darzi, whose superpower is finding global menaces at the drop of a prescription pad, seems most concerned about “the pernicious impact of organized disinformation.” Organized disinformation? I wonder who he could be referring to. Darzi fretted about the loss of trust in officials (like him) and concluded the solution requires “credible, trusted information, clearly communicated.”

Maybe that’s a clue as to what the report’s going to advise the UN?

Why does it always come down to shutting up the people who disagree with the experts? That sure makes your expert job easier, doesn’t it? I mean, the last thing you want is some un-lorded high-school graduate poking holes in your covid models.

But, how does this over-educated pufta conclude calling people “a menace” will make them trust him more?

Two thoughts. First, I would like to see a statement of disclosure of interests. Who’s paying this guy to write this op-ed? Even indirectly? With which large pharma companies does Baghdad Darzi have a relationship?

Finally, drunk with their recent covid powers, the experts are now trying to pull off some kind of coup. For all of human history, the role of “experts” was only to ADVISE. For example, my recent jury trial included two experts. The experts are included as witnesses to “advise” the jury about complicated issues. But the jury is fully allowed to completely ignore either expert or both of them. The issue is credibility. My job, as a lawyer, is to show the jury that the opposing expert is NOT credible.

Mr. Darzi, I do not find you credible. So. Buzz off.











						☕️ C&C NEWS ☙ Thursday, October 6, 2022 ☙ ADMONISHMENTS 🦠
					

There's a new global menace: you; Pfizer begins phase 3 trials of new mRNA flu shots; UK may jail people over true but 'harmful' social media posts; US admonishes Ukraine for terrorism; and more...




					www.coffeeandcovid.com


----------



## OccamsRazor

LightRoasted said:


> Ahhh yeah. It's called* free will.* For others, it's called granting, or withholding, consent.


Ahhh yeah. You must have never served in the military then..


----------



## Hijinx

I remember marching through that line at Ft. Knox with guys on both side of me hitting my arm with who the hell knows what. It's not like we had a choice and no one told us what was in the jabs. Don't know if they still do that, I suppose they do.


----------



## LightRoasted

For your consideration ...



OccamsRazor said:


> Ahhh yeah. You must have never served in the military then..


How ignorant. Ever read an enlistment contract? When one signs it, they are giving their consent and acknowledgement that they will abide by and follow the rules and regulations governing their enlistment period. However, practicing ones religion is one of those guaranteed rights, per the Constitution, all service members have, and, in fact, is encouraged to those who want to worship, to do so. Ask anyone coming out of basic training if they were ever denied, or missed a chance, to go to church, or to see their priest. Even those who were not religious went to church for the respite from their Drill Sergeants. Should those members that held no religious beliefs been denied access to church?

While one still does have "free will" and the ability to make their own decisions, once one joins any of the services, one becomes, essentially, owned by that service. Since one has already given their consent, pretty much anything goes. But there are exceptions.

Do you remember when stop loss was instituted, I think by the Bush admin, to keep service members from leaving at the end of their Term of Service? And all the whiny service members got media news play about it? Well, when someone enlists, the contract is for 8 years, even though they may only be signing up for serving a 4 year active duty tour. So, if a member is about to see their End of Term of Service, their ETS date, from active duty, they will still have 4 years of potential active duty service if the need arises. What the stop loss did, was to extend a person's active duty tour, to if necessary, the full 8 years of the person's enlistment contract before they are allowed leave the service.

If there is no need for a stop loss, the person leaves active duty service at 4 years, and then is automatically enrolled in the Inactive Ready Reserve, (IRR) for the remaining 4 years. At which point they still are subject to active duty recall if the services need those people. These service members had no leg to stand on bitching about this because they gave their consent and agreed to the contract. But that contract cannot usurp the Constitutional rights of the service member.

The short of it? People that join the services give their full consent to the government for the privilege to serve. But they do not lose their Constitutionally protected rights.


----------



## OccamsRazor

LightRoasted said:


> For your consideration ...
> 
> 
> How ignorant. Ever read an enlistment contract? When one signs it, they are giving their consent and acknowledgement that they will abide by and follow the rules and regulations governing their enlistment period. However, practicing ones religion is one of those guaranteed rights, per the Constitution, all service members have, and, in fact, is encouraged to those who want to worship, to do so. Ask anyone coming out of basic training if they were ever denied, or missed a chance, to go to church, or to see their priest. Even those who were not religious went to church for the respite from their Drill Sergeants. Should those members that held no religious beliefs been denied access to church?
> 
> While one still does have "free will" and the ability to make their own decisions, once one joins any of the services, one becomes, essentially, owned by that service. Since one has already given their consent, pretty much anything goes. But there are exceptions.
> 
> Do you remember when stop loss was instituted, I think by the Bush admin, to keep service members from leaving at the end of their Term of Service? And all the whiny service members got media news play about it? Well, when someone enlists, the contract is for 8 years, even though they may only be signing up for serving a 4 year active duty tour. So, if a member is about to see their End of Term of Service, their ETS date, from active duty, they will still have 4 years of potential active duty service if the need arises. What the stop loss did, was to extend a person's active duty tour, to if necessary, the full 8 years of the person's enlistment contract before they are allowed leave the service.
> 
> If there is no need for a stop loss, the person leaves active duty service at 4 years, and then is automatically enrolled in the Inactive Ready Reserve, (IRR) for the remaining 4 years. At which point they still are subject to active duty recall if the services need those people. These service members had no leg to stand on bitching about this because they gave their consent and agreed to the contract. But that contract cannot usurp the Constitutional rights of the service member.
> 
> The short of it? People that join the services give their full consent to the government for the privilege to serve. But they do not lose their Constitutionally protected rights.


After reading that screed....
What does any of it have to do with a religious exemption that forbids a COVID vaccine shot but, OKs a flu shot?
BTW.. I am not for or against people getting the COVID vaccines or boosters.


----------



## Gilligan

OccamsRazor said:


> Ahhh yeah. You must have never served in the military then..


You join the military by your own free will.  Duh. This stuff is hard for you, isn't it.


----------



## LightRoasted

For your consideration ...



OccamsRazor said:


> After reading that screed....
> What does any of it have to do with a religious exemption that forbids a COVID vaccine shot but, OKs a flu shot?
> BTW.. I am not for or against people getting the COVID vaccines or boosters.


Comprehension not your strong suit, huh? There are those in the service that can, if they choose to, to not get the flu shot as well.


----------



## GURPS

Florida Can Bar Businesses From Requiring Proof of COVID-19 Vaccination​

U.S. District Judge Kathleen Williams, an Obama appointee, had said that the prohibition of vaccine proof was a restriction on speech in addition to an economic regulation, and that defendants did not offer adequate evidence of their statement that the burden on speech was incidental.

The appeals court panel disagreed.

*“What businesses may not do is close their doors to customers who decline to present private medical documentation. The act of closing the doors to those persons is prohibited, not any communicative exchange between them and the businesses that would like to discriminate against them ‘on the proscribed grounds,'” the majority opinion stated.*

Norwegian’s argument that the law does not bar requiring oral verification of vaccination status is correct “but that fact means only that the statute does not prohibit all conceivable discriminatory conduct against unvaccinated and privacy-concerned persons,” Pryor said.

“No one should be forced into making a medical decision – like taking the COVID vaccine – to keep their job or visit a business otherwise open to the public. We appreciate this ruling from the court and will continue fighting to keep Florida free of vaccine passports,” Bryan Griffin, a spokesman for Florida Gov. Ron DeSantis, told The Epoch Times in an email.


----------



## GURPS

Read The Florida Surgeon General’s Tweet About Men’s Post-Covid Vaxx Death Risk Twitter Tried To Hide​

In the analysis Ladapo released, males aged 18-39 were found to be at “the highest risk” for cardiac-related mortality after having received the Covid jab, with the study noting that “[t]he risk associated with mRNA vaccination should be weighed against the risk associated with COVID-19 infection.”

“COVID-19 vaccination was associated with a modestly increased risk for cardiac-related mortality 28 days following vaccination,” the study reads. “Results from the stratified analysis for cardiac-related death following vaccination suggests mRNA vaccination may be driving the increased risk in males, especially among males aged 18-39. Risk for both all-cause and cardiac-related deaths was substantially higher 28 days following COVID-19 infection.”

In citing the analysis, Ladapo officially updated his office’s guidance on the shots, now advising against giving them to 18-39-year-old males. Back in March, the Florida surgeon general’s office also issued similar guidance advising against offering the experimental jabs to children under 18 due to the “[l]imited risk of severe illness” posed by the virus, the “[h]igh prevalence of existing immunity,” and the risk of myocarditis, among others.


----------



## GURPS

Despite the admission vaccine mandates, justified by claims of stopping transmission, didn't cease. 


During a hearing in Europe this week and under questioning from European Parliament Member Rob Roos, Pfizer Director of International Developed Markets Janine Small was asked about the issue of transmission. Specifically, Small was pressed on whether Pfizer tested or studied transmissibility before the vaccine was released into the market and forced onto countless millions by their governments under the guise it would prevent spread of the virus. She admitted vaccine prevention of transmission was not studied before Pfizer sent the drug to market. 














						Pfizer Official Makes a Damning Admission About the 'Speed of Science'
					






					townhall.com


----------



## GURPS

Pfizer Executive: 'No, Haha!' We Didn't Test If COVID Vaccine Stopped Transmission of Virus​
*Pfizer executive Janine Small admitted to the European Parliament with a laugh that the company did not test if its COVID-19 vaccine stopped transmission of the virus before the vaccine was put on the market. Apparently knowing whether a vaccine works isn’t important before forcing everyone to get it?

Small made the admission in a video tweeted by Dutch Member of the European Parliament Rob Roos. The Netherlands instituted a COVID-19 vaccine passport in late 2021, and Roos emphasized in the video how much Small’s admission undermines the Dutch government’s justification for the passport.*

“If you don’t get vaccinated, you’re anti-social. This is what the Dutch Prime Minister and Health Minister told us,” Roos said. “You don’t get vaccinated just for yourself, but also for others—you do it for all of society. That’s what they said.” But that argument no longer holds, Roos explained. “Today, this turns out to be complete nonsense. In a COVID hearing in the European Parliament, one of the Pfizer directors just admitted to me—at the time of introduction, the vaccine had never been tested on stopping the transmission of the virus.”

*Roos emphasized the importance of this admission. “This removes the entire legal basis for the COVID passport, the COVID passport that led to massive institutional discrimination as people lost access to essential parts of society,” Roos said. “I find this to be shocking, even criminal.”*

The video then showed a clip of Roos asking Small in the European Parliament, “Was the Pfizer COVID vaccine tested on stopping the transmission of the virus before it entered the market? If not, please say it clearly. If yes, are you willing to share the data with this committee?” Roos said he was asking in English specifically to avoid any misunderstanding on Small’s part.


----------



## GURPS

Can the Unvaccinated Stay That Way? It's an Open Question.​

Taken together, it appears mRNA and the LNP may be making inroads into systems in the body where barriers are supposed to prevent that from happening. And precisely how the paternal mouse passes the immune response anomaly to his offspring is still an open question. However, if we know researchers find mRNA and LNP throughout the body, including areas usually locked down, we should ask other questions too.

First, what does this mean for the blood supply? Is it possible for someone to be passed mRNA and LNP through a blood transfusion? If the mRNA and LNP can reach a person’s brain, they are cruising through the bloodstream. Do they remain in donated blood from a vaccinated person? Studies estimate the half-life of mRNA and LNP in the body is 20 to 30 days. That means it is not entirely gone for at least 40 to 60.

Next, body fluids, from tears to semen and everything in between, are made from components in the blood. Can a vaccinated person pass the mRNA and LNP to an unvaccinated person through blood and body fluids? Because the authors of the mouse study cite several ways that the inflammatory properties of the LNP can cause health problems. Another study shows corneal transplant rejection after vaccination. And Florida just recommended men under 40 not receive the vaccination, and several countries and the state of Florida have recommended healthy children not receive it. Yet it is possible that almost any unvaccinated person could get exposed to the mRNA and LNP through passive means.

We are living through the largest experiment in human health ever recorded during a time of the most oppressive censorship ever seen in the modern West. It may be decades before what they knew and when comes to light.


----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS

In an interview on French TV, former presidential candidate and long-time French politician Jean Lasalle said that, despite originally being FOR the vaccines, he’s now changed his mind, after four post-jab heart surgeries. “I got the … vaccine that almost killed me, that distorted my heart,” he said. “I have had four surgeries since January 3rd of this year.”

Lasalle explained that he got the jabs because Prime Minister Macron urged everyone to do it, and he wanted to show he was being part of the solution. But later, he said he found out that Macron and most other French ministers were NOT VACCINATED.










						☕️ C&C NEWS ☙ Wednesday, October 12, 2022 ☙ KNOCKOUT 🦠
					

Fetterman's first post-stroke live interview; Trump's emergency Supreme Court appeal; Court's important elections decision; Europe's financial woes; Phizer's backtracking; science's excuses; and more.




					www.coffeeandcovid.com


----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS

‘No F***ing Evidence’: Russell Brand Blasts Biden, Pfizer After Exec Admits COVID Vaccine Was Never Tested To Stop Transmission​

“Isn’t that the most extraordinary thing,” Brand said. “After for a couple of years, hearing that if you’re an unvaccinated person that you are irresponsible. I believe Joe Biden for example said this is a ‘pandemic of the unvaccinated.’”

Brand then questioned if others were seeing the story on places like CNN and the BBC, and said one has to wonder why this isn’t news.

“Because they were pretty keen to spend taxpayer money on advertising those campaigns, ‘Stop the spread,’” the 47-year-old actor said. “I mean, it was at a point where it was tantamount to kicking a grandmother into a ditch to not be vaccinated every hour on the hour.”

Brand later dove deeper into to the story, playing a clip of the Pfizer executive laughing as she admitted it wasn’t tested because they had to “move at the speed of science.”

“I think the thing that bothers me most about these revelations is the kind of information we were given at the start of the pandemic,” the actor said, as he took his viewers back to when Biden said “this is a pandemic of the unvaccinated,” calling it now “misinformation.”


----------



## my-thyme

Still a pure blood here.


----------



## PrchJrkr

my-thyme said:


> Still a pure blood here.


Maybe we should start a pool so that we know who could offer blood in case the need arises.


----------



## Grumpy

my-thyme said:


> Still a pure blood here.


My daughter got the jab and regrets it daily. She has been down with more sicknesses (Covid twice) over the past 20 months than she has in her previous 45 years.


----------



## my-thyme

PrchJrkr said:


> Maybe we should start a pool so that we know who could offer blood in case the need arises.


I pass out every time I try to give blood, or I'd really get on board with this.


----------



## my-thyme

Grumpy said:


> My daughter got the jab and regrets it daily. She has been down with more sicknesses (Covid twice) over the past 20 months than she has in her previous 45 years.


I know quite a few people who really regret getting jabbed.

Most were threatened. Jab or lose your job.


----------



## Grumpy

my-thyme said:


> I know quite a few people who really regret getting jabbed.
> 
> Most were threatened. Jab or lose your job.


Luckily, my company approved my application for exemption or I might have gotten it. My doc was really pissy with me about not getting it but the last time I saw him(2 months ago), he did say I might have done the right thing to not get it.


----------



## PrchJrkr

Being pure blood hasn't had any effect on my little world, except my symptoms might have been less severe had I gotten the shot.   My appointment this past Friday was the first time my doctor hasn't mentioned the vax. Up until last month, she was hot and heavy for it. I think she may be a little embarrassed to admit she was wrong.


----------



## Sneakers

PrchJrkr said:


> Being pure blood hasn't had any effect on my little world, except my symptoms might have been less severe had I gotten the shot.   My appointment this past Friday was the first time my doctor hasn't mentioned the vax. Up until last month, she was hot and heavy for it. I think she may be a little embarrassed to admit she was wrong.


Same with mine.  She asked if I had my vaccination status with me.  Told her I had two Pfizer shots and wasn't getting any boosters.  She said, oh, ok, I just wanted to make sure your shingles is up to date.


----------



## PrchJrkr

Sneakers said:


> Same with mine.  She asked if I had my vaccination status with me.  Told her I had two Pfizer shots and wasn't getting any boosters.  She said, oh, ok, I just wanted to make sure your *shingles *is up to date.


This is one I want to get, but I keep forgetting to mention it to her.


----------



## Sneakers

PrchJrkr said:


> This is one I want to get, but I keep forgetting to mention it to her.


You can get it anywhere, no appt.  Any drugstore, etc...


----------



## GURPS

Grumpy said:


> My doc was really pissy with me about not getting it



Likewise .... how dare I refuse his saintly advice to save my life by getting the jab .. he just couldn't understand my reluctance 

I never gave a reason other than Not Interested in experimental medicine 

The couple of ' objections ' he attempted to debunk were the worst of the internet rumors ... being magnetic and some bill gates tracking rumor [ related to the magnetic one I guess ]  or RFID tags or some nonsense ....


----------



## GURPS

PrchJrkr said:


> I think she may be a little embarrassed to admit she was wrong.




the entire medical community should be embarassed for pushing this nonsense ... blindly following the bureaucrats


----------



## GURPS

Florida's Department of Health and Pfizer Make Stunning Revelations about mRNA Vaccines​

Roos specifically asked, “Was the Pfizer COVID vaccine tested on stopping the transmission of the virus before it entered the market? If not, please say it clearly. If yes, are you willing to share the data with this committee?”

That’s when Small admitted, on the record, that the vaccine mandates and passports imposed by governments worldwide were always entirely unjustified:

*“Regarding the question around, did we know about stopping immunization before it entered the market? No.”*

Small continued, saying that the company was moving too quickly to answer that extremely important question:

*“These, um, you know, we had to really move at the speed of science to really understand what is taking place in the market. And from that point of view, we had to do everything at risk.”*

Roos summarized how governments claimed that getting vaccinated was a societal good that helped others, not just yourself:

*“If you don’t get vaccinated, you’re anti-social! This is what the Dutch prime minister and health minister told us. You don’t get vaccinated just for yourself, but also for others — you do it for all of society. That’s what they said,” Roos recounted. “Today, this turns out to be complete nonsense.”*

Roos also said he found the revelations “shocking, even criminal.”


Unjustified Mandates​​The revelations are indeed shocking, and yet entirely unsurprising.

Those politicians who relentlessly claimed to “follow the science” were either lying or incompetent. Or both.

Governments, administrators and bureaucrats listened to credentialed experts, despite their unblemished track record of failure with regards to COVID policy.

Experts were wrong about the effectiveness of mask mandates, they were wrong about the effectiveness of lockdowns and school closures, and they were wrong about the justification for vaccine passports and mandates.

As Pfizer has now admitted, there was no conclusive data on the mRNA vaccine’s ability to prevent viral transmission, just vague hopes.

But regardless, experts such as Dr. Fauci went to the media with their hopes, and his incorrect assertions were presented as infallible certainty.

As such, politicians leapt at the opportunity to mandate proof of vaccination to engage in normal life in many major cities across the country.


Government Failure​Nothing better exemplifies the failures of government intervention and COVID policy than basing life-altering decisions on zero scientific data while claiming to be “following science.”

Politicians used vaccine mandates to punish those who dared go against their wishes, and used vaccine passports to coerce holdouts to submit.

With no scientific basis to make such policies.

The “experts” who created the justification for vaccine passports and mandates must be held accountable. Their incompetence, hubris and lack of humility has caused countless damage, hurt millions and fundamentally changed the relationship of the people to their government.

Fauci, the CDC, Joe Biden and others made life-altering statements in the media and created a popular perception that the “unvaccinated” should be excluded from society.

Rochelle Walensky, the head of the CDC, went on television and blatantly lied about clinical (and real world) data showing that the vaccines would stop transmission:


----------



## kwillia

Sneakers said:


> Same with mine.  She asked if I had my vaccination status with me.  Told her I had two Pfizer shots and wasn't getting any boosters.  She said, oh, ok, I just wanted to make sure your shingles is up to date.


Same just happened Monday. She only asked about Shingles. I mentioned I would not be getting any Covid boosters. She dropped her eyes, brushed her hand away as if pushing something and said that’s fine. It was very telling her opinion changed dramatically from my last year’s visit.


----------



## GURPS

Yesterday I reported about the Pfizer exec who admitted to the EU parliament that its so-called “vaccine” was never even intended to prevent infection. They didn’t even test for that. Why would they? The were running at the “speed of science,” whatever that is. Pfizer was heroically working around the clock to make a brand new kind of vaccine, a vaccine that kind of treats illness instead of stopping infection. If people wanted to wrongly assume that the drug stopped infections, well, that’s on them.

It’s rapidly becoming a bigger story than I thought it would. You might say it is developing at the speed of science.

It might even be a tipping point.

Whichever, the story has been BLOWING UP, and the narrative machine is running at the highest setting trying to control things. Their best pushback narrative they’ve been able to come up with is that “Pfizer never SAID it would stop infections.” Then they point out that there is some obscure medical/scientific language buried deep in the footnotes of Pfizers’ clinical trial documents — which weren’t available to us until after a two-year legal battle – making it perfectly clear to anyone with three decades of training in drug trials and time to read thousands of dense pages that Pfizer EVEN SAID the trials weren’t about infection control.

So.

Echoing the new narrative, someone challenged me yesterday in the comments after I asked, “what about the 95% efficacy? 95% of WHAT?” I presume the commenter was well intentioned, but they (kindly) lectured me on the science of how these kinds of vaccines CAN’T POSSIBLY stop infections and the 95% figure clearly referred to the relative risk reduction or something.

Silly me. How could I have got the wrong idea? Maybe I should’ve studied the subject matter harder. Or, maybe I got the wrong idea from covid “experts” like that worthless waste of space, lying liar Eric Topol:







In case the print is too small, Eric claimed an “overwhelming 95% efficacy of these vaccines to PREVENT INFECTION.” Not an “overwhelming 95% efficacy to reduce relative risk.” So the real problem is not what Pfizer did, or even what it may have buried in the legal documents it submitted to the FDA and then fought to keep hidden for two years.

The real problem is how Pfizer lied about it.

Next, once we start producing the receipts, they’ll say we should never have listened to empty-headed dummies like Eric Topol. But nope. Oh, no. They’re not getting off that easy. First, we WEREN’T listening to Eric Topol. The media and government were. Second, where were all these “it was so obvious” armchair quarterbacks two years ago, when they might have actually been helpful?

Nowhere, that’s where.

But third, and most important, note the parenthetical after Eric’s explanation. He said he got the information “(from the FDA briefing documents)”. Eric didn’t make the 95% thing up. He was citing the GOVERNMENT. And where’d the greedy drones in the government get that idea?

They got that idea from Pfizer, the prince of lies. And of course Moderna, which can be the drag queen of lies if it wants to.

In fact, Pfizer has been carefully pushing the lie that the drugs prevented infection. Receipts:








Or, how about YESTERDAY?








“Prevent” covid-19. Not “mitigate” covid-19.










						☕️ C&C NEWS ☙ Thursday, October 13, 2022 ☙ ONE MONTH 🦠
					

The 'speed of science' hurtles off the tracks; the new narrative blows up on the launch pad; a courageous Canadian premier; Saudis expose Joe Biden's useless hackery; Moderna's newest drug; and more.




					www.coffeeandcovid.com


----------



## Hijinx

But they are still pushing this crap knowing of the heart attacks , strokes and blood clots.

When you make a mistake own up to it. Tell the truth.
We fuked up and will try to use it as a learning experience and do better the next time.


----------



## LightRoasted

For your consideration ...



PrchJrkr said:


> ... except my symptoms *might have been less severe* had I gotten the shot.


Never proven. Only supposition, theory, and conjecture. Purge your thoughts of the propaganda and gaslighting and try to see what these "vaccines" really are; experimental concoction therapy injections for a made up illness.

*Added









						Lancet Commission Report: 6 Reasons COVID Response "A Massive Global Failure" | ZeroHedge
					

ZeroHedge - On a long enough timeline, the survival rate for everyone drops to zero




					www.zerohedge.com


----------



## kwillia

they


Hijinx said:


> But they are still pushing this crap knowing of the heart attacks , strokes and blood clots.
> 
> When you make a mistake own up to it. Tell the truth.
> We fuked up and will try to use it as a learning experience and do better the next time.


They had already been granted immunity from any legal/financial accountabilty/retribution, and there is still big money to be made from this endeavor.  There are also a lot of people still on their bandwagon going for the unending ride of boosters and commanding others jump on board.  The end of this fiasco is not even in sight.


----------



## PrchJrkr

LightRoasted said:


> For your consideration ...
> 
> 
> Never proven. Only supposition, theory, and conjecture. Purge your thoughts of the propaganda and gaslighting and try to see what these "vaccines" really are; experimental concoction therapy injections for a made up illness.
> 
> *Added
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lancet Commission Report: 6 Reasons COVID Response "A Massive Global Failure" | ZeroHedge
> 
> 
> ZeroHedge - On a long enough timeline, the survival rate for everyone drops to zero
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.zerohedge.com


I suppose I should've used  instead of  ...


----------



## GURPS

Dr. Vanden Bossche and Dr. Alexander: Pfizer's failure to test COVID vaccines for transmission​https://rumble.com/user/PAlexanderPhD


----------



## GURPS

Yesterday, the European Public Prosecutor’s Office announced it is investigating the “acquisition of Covid-19 vaccines in the European Union.” Wisely, it is not releasing any more details.





In my experience, law enforcement agencies normally won’t even confirm whether an investigation exists or not. So this “public confirmation” is very different. It could be huge.

European twitterers commenting on the story are super excited because the EPPO has authority to get hold of the private messages between EU president Ursula Von Der Leyan and Pfizer president Albert Bourla, which Von Der Leyan has claimed were ‘accidentally deleted’ or ‘lost on her old phone’ or bleachbitted or something.

I’m not ready to get excited yet, though. This could just as easily be a whitewashing investigation, instead of one that could result in any criminal charges against anybody. Or the investigation could just be a pressure play by the EU to force Pfizer to let it out of the jab contract, now that nobody wants the shots anymore.

But it’s movement in the right direction.












						☕️ C&C NEWS ☙ Saturday, October 15, 2022 ☙ SENIOR SITTERS 🦠
					

Judge jails mask objector; CDC hires same PR firm as Pfizer, Moderna; Biden nukes Chinese chipmakers; EU investigates jabs; Epstein worked for the FBI; FBI arrests senior sitters; and lots more.




					www.coffeeandcovid.com


----------



## TPD

GURPS said:


> Yesterday, the European Public Prosecutor’s Office announced it is investigating the “acquisition of Covid-19 vaccines in the European Union.” Wisely, it is not releasing any more details.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In my experience, law enforcement agencies normally won’t even confirm whether an investigation exists or not. So this “public confirmation” is very different. It could be huge.
> 
> European twitterers commenting on the story are super excited because the EPPO has authority to get hold of the private messages between EU president Ursula Von Der Leyan and Pfizer president Albert Bourla, which Von Der Leyan has claimed were ‘accidentally deleted’ or ‘lost on her old phone’ or bleachbitted or something.
> 
> I’m not ready to get excited yet, though. This could just as easily be a whitewashing investigation, instead of one that could result in any criminal charges against anybody. Or the investigation could just be a pressure play by the EU to force Pfizer to let it out of the jab contract, now that nobody wants the shots anymore.
> 
> But it’s movement in the right direction.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ☕️ C&C NEWS ☙ Saturday, October 15, 2022 ☙ SENIOR SITTERS 🦠
> 
> 
> Judge jails mask objector; CDC hires same PR firm as Pfizer, Moderna; Biden nukes Chinese chipmakers; EU investigates jabs; Epstein worked for the FBI; FBI arrests senior sitters; and lots more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.coffeeandcovid.com


Not holding my breath and waiting for any results on this one


----------



## GURPS

‘Pfizer Inc’s CEO Albert Bourla has said that the company is “not certain” if its COVID-19 vaccine can prevent coronavirus transmission after vaccination.’​
Pfizer's coronavirus jab may not prevent vaccinated people from spreading coronavirus, the firm's chairman admitted this week. 

'I think that's something that needs to be examined. We're not certain about that right now,' said Albert Bourla, when asked by Dateline's Lester Holt about whether the shot would prevent transmission during the interview, which aired Thursday night.    

The interview was recorded shortly before Pfizer confirmed that it will only be able to ship 50 million doses of its vaccine by the end of the year - half as many as the 100 million the pharmaceutical giant had promised - due to supply chain issues.


----------



## GURPS

Has The Global Rollback Of Covid Shots Begun?​

In a move that major corporate media outlets refused to cover when the story dropped, the Danish Health Authority is now limiting shots for Danes under age 50 to only those who are at high risk for severe Covid or have close contact “with patients or citizens who are at higher risk of becoming severely ill from covid-19” in “the healthcare and elderly care sector as well as in selected parts of the social services sector.”

Fact-checkers have tried to spin this as anything but an admission that the shots aren’t totally safe and effective. But if the shots were likely to provide a benefit outweighing potential risks for younger citizens, taking into account widespread pre-existing immunity and the low risk of severe Covid under age 50 (which the Danish Health Authority has), why are they restricting vaccine administration, when Denmark already has the apparatus to do unlimited jabs for teens and adults as before? They could have told younger Danes they’re free to take a booster, but they don’t think it’s necessary. Instead, they chose to restrict access. Policies speak louder than fact checks.

Regardless of whether safety concerns helped drive the policy change, Denmark’s decision undermines the philosophy of maximum vaccination. For an entire country well-respected on the global stage to not just issue statements but actively restrict half their population from receiving doses is a serious blow to “the science” the CDC and FDA claim to rely on.


----------



## GURPS

VAIDS (Vaccine Acquired Immune Deficiency Syndrome) Crisis Imminent: in this case COVID vaccine related​
Good review by Igor, good reporting:

‘My nurse tipster has been employed at the Nicklaus Children’s Hospital in Miami for a decade, and emailed yours truly the following:



> I’ve been working at a Miami children’s hospital for 10 years and we are now going back to doubling rooms because there is no space for the patients.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admission numbers are astronomical. We are now doubling rooms which was eliminated prior to covid, and this would have been considered unheard of after covid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every sort of disease and ailment is on the rise. *Symptomatic covid is barely a blip*, *as it does nothing to children other than mild cold/flu symptoms*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Staffing is always short and new hires are nurses straight out of nursing school with no desire to work this hard and with a serious culture shock.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are stretched super thin and holes are being filled by inexperienced staff when they are even available.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Upper respiratory infections are common now along with reoccurring chronic conditions. *Saw two teenage patients recently with vasculitis.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> None of this is normal. I have never seen these kinds of admissions like this especially during early fall. Based on the trends I am seeing I think what you have been writing is right and things will get a lot worse all because of the vaccine.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## GURPS

Last month, the Atlantic ran a story headlined, “Did a Famous Doctor’s Covid Shot Make His Cancer Worse?” The sub-headline explains, “A lifelong promoter of vaccines suspects he might be the rare, unfortunate exception.”

Almost exactly one year prior to the article’s publication, Belgian immunologist Michael Goldman, 67, one of Europe’s best-known champions of medical research, rolled up his sleeve at a clinic and gratefully received his covid booster.

He was grateful because he’d just been diagnosed with an early case of lymphoma, a cancer of the immune system. Because Goldman knew he’d have to take immune-suppressing drugs as part of his cancer treatment, he wanted to get his booster fast, while there was still time for it to have an effect.

But after the jab, he quickly started feeling even worse, and more worrisome, his lymph nodes were swelling fast. Three weeks later, he went back to see his cancer doctor (coincidentally, his brother), and both men were astounded that the new scans showed “a brand-new barrage of cancer lesions—so many spots that it looked like someone had set off fireworks inside Michel’s body” — especially in his right armpit and along the right side of his body.

Oddly, the same side where he’d got his third covid shot.

Goldman immediately suspected the vaccine, but he wasn’t sure. He used to run an institute for vaccine-technology research, and he’s been interviewed many times about covid, reassuring the public of the safety of the jabs, and the safety of mRNA vaccines in particular. In December 2020, he told an interviewer that “if there was a real problem with the technology, we’d have seen it before now for sure.”

For SURE.

As he began and continued his cancer treatment, Goldman also was researching HOW there might be a link between the jab and his surging cancer. He finally found a theory, and in November, 2021 published a study titled “Rapid Progression of Angioimmunoblastic T Cell Lymphoma Following BNT162b2 mRNA Vaccine Booster Shot.”

The Atlantic article spends most of its energy emphasizing how Goldman struggled over whether to admit that his cancer got worse because of his jab, and the reporter stressed over and over how rare his syndrome was. The article’s author even puts herself in the story, describing her own struggle over whether to write the piece in the first place, because of her fear that anti-vaxxers would abuse the story.

His cancer is now back under control. These days, according to the Atlantic, Goldman often contemplates the possible connection between his lymphoma flare-up and his covid vaccination. “If it exists, it must be very rare,” he said. But he doesn’t regret going public with his case, saying, “I’m still convinced it was the right thing to do.”

But Goldman admits he’s struggling over whether to take the fourth shot. “I don’t know what I will do,” he told the reporter.

Well. I know what *I* would do. But Goldman’s an expert, and so he’s baffled.












						☕️ C&C NEWS ☙ Monday, October 17, 2022 ☙ IMBECILES 🦠
					

Experts are dangerous morons; the Atlantic talks about jab cancer; NATO are dangerous morons; bodybuilder, WWE star, and pop singer all have sudden, unexpected issues; ULTA steps in it.




					www.coffeeandcovid.com


----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS

GURPS said:


> *What is Gene Therapy*
> 
> 
> Human gene therapy seeks to modify or manipulate the expression of a gene or to alter the biological properties of living cells for therapeutic use 1.




Nayerossadat et al.: "Viral and nonviral delivery systems for gene delivery"; whenever you hear someone arguing that COVID injections are vaccines, show them this study and what defines 'gene therapy'​
SOURCE:

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3507026/


----------



## GURPS

One in Every 500 Small Children Who Receive the Pfizer Vaccine are Hospitalised By It, Study Finds​

*One in every 500 children under five years who received the Pfizer mRNA Covid vaccine were hospitalised with a vaccine injury, and one in 200 had symptoms ongoing for weeks or months afterwards, a study has found.*

The study published in _JAMA _included 7,806 children aged five or younger who were followed up of for an average of 91.4 days following their first Pfizer vaccination. It was a retrospective cohort study done as an authenticated online survey (response rate 41.1%) in spring 2022 which included parents or caregivers who registered children for SARS-CoV-2 vaccination in outpatient care facilities in Germany. It compared the adverse events to those of the same children with other vaccinations in order to control for over-reporting.

It concluded that the symptoms reported after Pfizer vaccination were “comparable overall” to those for other vaccines. Let’s see.


Any symptoms: 62% higher
Musculoskeletal (muscles and bones) symptoms: 155% higher
Dermatologic (skin) symptoms: 118% higher
Otolaryngologic (ears, nose and throat) symptoms: 537% higher
Cardiovascular (heart etc.): 36% higher
Gastrointestinal (stomach etc.): 54% higher


----------



## GURPS

Vaccines Never Prevented the Transmission of COVID​


*By now, many studies have shown that some of the once-censored concerns of “vaccine hesitant” people actually had validity. *Facebook explicitly prohibited the claim that breast milk from vaccinated women could be harmful, but now a recent study has found that mRNA was present in breast milk, and the study urged caution when breastfeeding shortly after vaccination. The CDC previously told breastfeeding mothers that getting vaccinated was likely to benefit their babies, and many pregnant women were mandated to get vaccinated even though this population had been excluded from the vaccine trials.

*A claim on Facebook or Twitter like “children who have had COVID should not get vaccinated” could also be subject to censorship, but new data suggests that young children who were previously infected might not see long-term benefits from vaccination. A study in the New England Journal of Medicine now shows that children ages 5-11 who had a prior infection but were not vaccinated had a lower risk of being reinfected than children who had a prior infection and did get vaccinated. After five months, protection against reinfection for the vaccinated children was negative.

Concealing important data and censoring the debate helped create an illusion of consensus and, as people were removed from social media platforms, erased the record of disagreement and skepticism. *Open discussion of conditions like myocarditis and pericarditis or cardiac deaths was also penalized despite 2021 data from Israel that confirmed elevated rates of myocarditis linked to vaccination. A later Israeli study from May 2022 found that cardiac arrest among people under 40 increased by 25% during the vaccine rollout. In the United States, the CDC was supposed to make its “v-safe” safety data public by Sept. 30. The CDC failed to do so but was forced to reveal this data through a Freedom of Information Act lawsuit. Of 10 million people in the “v-safe” program, 25% had a vaccine side effect that caused them to miss school or work and 7.7% had to seek medical care. Should Americans only be hearing about this kind of safety data now, or should it have been available _before_ vaccine mandates were put in place?

[clip]

In the case of COVID, while claiming that it was the dissenters who caused harm, it was in fact the censors and enforcers of speech restrictions who caused immense damage to the social fabric and to the lives of individuals. The excuse that medical segregation was once necessary but is no longer necessary because “the facts changed” or “the science changed” is demonstrably false. The facts didn’t change. They were just banned.


----------



## GURPS

Fact Checkers Come for Tucker Carlson Over Kid Vax Mandate Claim​






“The CDC sets the standard and then it becomes required across the country,” Carlson said. On Thursday, the fact-checkers came out in force to dispute that, with the Associated Press, the Washington Post, ABC News, Politico, and many others arguing that Carlson is peddling misinformation. From the AP:



> CLAIM: If the CDC adds the COVID-19 vaccine to the immunization schedule for children, the shots will be mandatory to attend school.
> THE FACTS: The false claim gained momentum after it was shared by Fox News host Tucker Carlson this week.



The AP continued, reporting that CDC wrote in an email that the agency “only makes recommendations for use of vaccines, while school-entry vaccination requirements are determined by state or local jurisdictions.”

Carlson had asserted that “more than a dozen states follow the CDC’s immunization schedule to set vaccination requirements—not suggestions, requirements—for children to be educated.”  Fact-checkers countered that Virginia and Massachusetts, two states which Carlson referred to, do not require the annual flu vaccine in order to attend school—even though the vaccine appears on the CDC’s schedule.

Dr. William Schaffner, a vaccine policy expert and professor at Vanderbilt University Medical Center (which is currently under fire for its transgender surgeries on minors), said he did not know of any states that automatically require all vaccines as a requirement to go to school. “Those are recommendations that go to pediatricians and family doctors as they care for children,” Schaffner said. “They’re just recommendations, there are no automatic mandates that follow.”

Other articles across the mainstream media cheered on the CDC, and were similarly agitated that anybody would dare to call this a “mandate.”

My question is, if the new guidance is so unimportant, why did the CDC bother issuing it? We’re really supposed to believe that this will have no effect? Of course it will. Blue state governors like California’s Gavin Newsom and Illinois’ J.B. Pritzker are certainly reading the new vax schedule, and you can bet they’ll be in a hurry to use it to impose state-wide mandates. Parents don’t want their kids getting jabbed, though: just look at the 9 percent vaccination rate in kids up to age 5.


----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS

GOP governors push back as CDC adds COVID vax to immunization schedule despite data on risk to kids​

Following a CDC panel's unanimous vote to add COVID-19 vaccines to the 2023 immunization schedule, several governors — including a centrist Democrat dubbed a potential "answer [to] Democrats' 2024 prayers" — are scrambling to assure their constituents that state requirements aren't changing.

The Advisory Committee on Immunization Practices' (ACIP) approval of 3-4 dose COVID shots for adults and children starting at 6 months — a first for vaccines still under emergency use authorization — stands in sharp relief to growing reluctance abroad to jab certain age groups and ongoing research documenting serious adverse events.

The political backlash reflects the general disinclination of American parents to inoculate their preteens against COVID.


----------



## herb749

I did see this morning that once the govt stops offering free shots Pfizer is going to sell them for 400% over what the govt paid. Not sure if insurance companies will pick up the tab.


----------



## TPD

CDC director Walenski has covid after getting the latest booster in September. You can’t Make this stuff up if you tried. 









						CDC Director Rochelle Walensky tests positive for COVID-19 month after getting updated booster shot
					

The Centers for Disease Control and Prevention said that Director Dr. Rochelle Walensky had tested positive for COVID-19, despite being up to date with vaccines.




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## Sneakers

TPD said:


> CDC director Walenski has covid after getting the latest booster in September.


Should be "CDC director Walenski has Covid _because_ of getting the latest booster in September."


----------



## GURPS

Uh-oh! The new bivalent boosters are working SO very well that even CDC Director Rochelle Walensky, if that is her real name, is now covid-infected and symptomatic, a mere 30 days after getting her new and improved bivalent covid shot.

Here she is back on September 22:







And now, a month later on October 22:

https://twitter.com/disclosetv/status/1583858733733777411?s=20&t=TXHUCNtvOxkckb-Oe-Ppig





According to media reports, Director Walensky is “experiencing mild symptoms.” Fortunately Pfizer has ANOTHER drug for her to take, Paxlovid, which she’d better start taking asap. Allegedly, last month’s shot was Walensky’s FIFTH safe and effective injection. Don’t mock. It could have been SO much worse. And, they never said it would stop infections.

You remember that not happening, right?







The quintuple-jabbed CDC Director will be staying at home this week so as not to infect her jabbed co-workers, since the fully-vaccinated CDC staff remains at risk of dying from covid. Safety first.

Pfizer’s eight mice ‘volunteers’ couldn’t be reached for comment, because immediately after the trials, they were executed, burned to ashes, and their ashes were sealed up in eight tiny lead coffins that were promptly chucked overboard into the Marianas Trench.














						☕️ C&C NEWS ☙ Sunday, October 23, 2022 ☙ PORKY'S 🦠
					

College boys crack the code; WSU drops mandates for staff but not students, for some reason; CDC Director sick again, after five shots; do new variants prefer the jabbed?; GVB's dire warning, more.




					www.coffeeandcovid.com


----------



## GURPS

So, you won’t be surprised to hear that the none of the currently trending covid variants ones that the ‘bivalent’ booster shots elicit antibodies for. That’s the speed of science for you.

A few days ago, covid statistics miner Ethical Skeptic reported that the two new variants producing the most interest lately, BQ.1 and BQ.1.1, appear to prefer RECENTLY jabbed people, if you can believe that. The data suggests jabbed people are +22% more likely to be infected with one of the new variants, while unjabbed folks are -4% likely to catch it.

https://substackcdn.com/image/fetch...f95-12eb-4a43-88c9-ec82c101b400_1380x1438.png







I’m starting to think that the reason corporate media stopped reporting the new variants is because they’re coming so fast now. It’s impossible to keep up with them in a normal news cycle.

This news is interesting because if the new variants are now preferring recently-jabbed folks, one wonders how it will affect the recommended booster interval? Could they go to weekly? Daily? They may need at-home injections.










						☕️ C&C NEWS ☙ Sunday, October 23, 2022 ☙ PORKY'S 🦠
					

College boys crack the code; WSU drops mandates for staff but not students, for some reason; CDC Director sick again, after five shots; do new variants prefer the jabbed?; GVB's dire warning, more.




					www.coffeeandcovid.com


----------



## TPD

GURPS said:


> This news is interesting because if the new variants are now preferring recently-jabbed folks, one wonders how it will affect the recommended booster interval? Could they go to weekly? Daily? *They may need at-home injections.*


LOL at home injections for the rona, just like insulin!


----------



## OccamsRazor

LightRoasted said:


> For your consideration ...
> 
> 
> Comprehension not your strong suit, huh? There are those in the service that can, if they choose to, to not get the flu shot as well.


Correct! Those with an *APPROVED EXEMPTION* don't have to get it


----------



## stgislander

New York Supreme Court reinstates all employees fired for being unvaccinated, orders backpay
					

The New York state Supreme Court reinstated all state employees fired for being unvaccinated during the pandemic Monday, saying the government violated their rights.




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## TPD

stgislander said:


> New York Supreme Court reinstates all employees fired for being unvaccinated, orders backpay
> 
> 
> The New York state Supreme Court reinstated all state employees fired for being unvaccinated during the pandemic Monday, saying the government violated their rights.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.foxnews.com


I hope more courts rule in favor of the victims of this absurdity!


----------



## GURPS

Court Orders New York City To Reinstate Unvaccinated Employees, Give Backpay​

Justice Ralph Porzio ordered the city to reinstate all fired employees and grant them backpay, citing the fact that being vaccinated against COVID-19 does not stop an individual from catching or spreading the virus, and thus being vaccinated does not grant enough community-wide benefit to warrant a mandate. The health commissioner “acted beyond his authority” by issuing an indefinite vaccine mandate rather than a temporary one, according to the court.





“States of emergency are meant to be temporary,” the court said in its ruling. “The question presented is whether the health commissioner has the authority to enact a permanent condition of employment during a state of emergency.”

The court ultimately found that the commissioner did not have that right.


----------



## GURPS

Sheriffs Are The Key To Resisting Unconstitutional Gun Control And COVID Mandates​


A number of sheriffs in upstate New York are declaring that their officers will not prioritize or “aggressively enforce” the state’s recently enacted, highly restrictive gun control law. These elected sheriffs have concluded quite correctly that the state’s new law is at odds with both the Constitution of the United States and with the most recent U.S. Supreme Court decision that declared New York’s previous and long-standing gun control law – the Sullivan Act – unconstitutional.

The sheriffs’ actions have rekindled a recurring debate about the powers of the more than three thousand local sheriffs serving in every state except Alaska and Connecticut. 

The United States has had elected sheriffs long before there was a “United States of America,” with the first one taking office in Virginia in 1652. Police departments, on the other hand, are a relatively new phenomenon. The first municipal police department not established until 1838 in Boston, Massachusetts.


----------



## TPD

GURPS said:


> Sheriffs Are The Key To Resisting Unconstitutional Gun Control And COVID Mandates​
> 
> 
> A number of sheriffs in upstate New York are declaring that their officers will not prioritize or “aggressively enforce” the state’s recently enacted, highly restrictive gun control law. These elected sheriffs have concluded quite correctly that the state’s new law is at odds with both the Constitution of the United States and with the most recent U.S. Supreme Court decision that declared New York’s previous and long-standing gun control law – the Sullivan Act – unconstitutional.
> 
> The sheriffs’ actions have rekindled a recurring debate about the powers of the more than three thousand local sheriffs serving in every state except Alaska and Connecticut.
> 
> The United States has had elected sheriffs long before there was a “United States of America,” with the first one taking office in Virginia in 1652. Police departments, on the other hand, are a relatively new phenomenon. The first municipal police department not established until 1838 in Boston, Massachusetts.


Unfortunately I don't think our new sheriff here in St. Mary's has the gonads to stand up for what is right, when that time comes.  I specifically asked him over the summer when the next "emergency" arises, would he stand up against the governor against any illegal mandates.  He gave a political answer, which means he will do as he is told by the governor.


----------



## TPD

Shall we take bets on how long it takes Biden to catch the bat soup flu Now that he’s got his third booster?









						Biden gets his THIRD booster shot
					

President Joe Biden received his third COVID booster shot on Tuesday and encouraged all Americans to get their next shot in the arms ahead of the holidays.




					www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## GURPS

Oscar Winner Flames Actors Unions Over ‘Discriminatory’ COVID Vaccine Policies​













Actor and comedian Rob Schneider voiced his agreement with the “Shawshank Redemption” star, saying that he had already tried to push the union in that direction.

“Dear @TimRobbins1, As an Elected SAG National Board member, I agree with you and I have been trying to make the case but it really is a religion with these zealots at this point since it is beyond their ability to reason.”


----------



## GURPS

Turns Out, the New Booster Shots Don't Actually Work​

An extremely confusing aspect of the government and “expert” obsession with new booster shots has been their inability to change strategies, despite the data.

Their endless promotion of the boosters is a tacit acknowledgement that the efficacy of the original two dose “full vaccination” series (sigh, seems like so long ago that they were the key to ending the pandemic, doesn’t it?) has waned so significantly as to be irrelevant in 2022.

This may have been predicted, based on the fact that viruses inevitably mutate, and that measuring antibody levels was an entirely ineffectual method of determining protection against infection or transmission.

So one would assume that the “experts,” pharmaceutical companies and regulatory bodies would have determined that antibody generation would not be sufficient to justify unchecked optimism, yet again.

But that’s exactly what they’ve done.

What’s most remarkable about their endless hubris, inability to acknowledge reality and bizarre fascination with relentlessly repeating the same mistakes over and over and over again, is that they’ve already been proven wrong. Again.

New data has been released with concerning details about the updated, bivalent, Omicron specific boosters.

This, naturally, will be ignored by the media because it’s inconvenient.


----------



## GURPS

Will COVID-19 Vaccines Be 'Required' Going Forward?​ Coronavirus, Misinformation And Disinformation, Facts And Fact Checking, Vaccine Mandates, Coronavirus Vaccine, Media Bias

AllSides Summary​Whether COVID-19 vaccines will be "required" going forward is decided by states and local jurisdictions, not federal authorities. But recent remarks from media personalities, federal health advisors, and President Joe Biden have fueled confusion.

*For Context:* Last week, Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC) advisers recommended that the agency add the vaccine to the recommended immunization schedule for everyone ages 6 months and older.

*Key Quotes: *Tucker Carlson (Right bias) tweeted that the CDC would soon "make the vax mandatory for kids to attend school." And while getting his next COVID-19 booster shot on Tuesday, President Joe Biden said that "for most Americans," a COVID-19 shot "once a year is going to be required," but he didn't clarify further. Both comments are misleading.

*Where People Agree: *Many news sources from left to right highlighted the distinction that states decide on vaccine requirements, rather than the federal government.

*Where People Disagree: *One writer for Reason (Lean Right bias) said it would be a "mistake" for the CDC to recommend yearly COVID-19 shots, and argued that though that wouldn't mandate the shots nationally, "many municipalities will be inclined to require whatever the CDC recommends." Some left-rated sources focused more on calling out Carlson for misinformation, with one writer for Washington Post (Lean Left bias) arguing that his comment shows how vaccine critics may encourage "lower vaccination rates, fading trust in federal health officials and other consequences for public health."


----------



## Kinnakeet

easyliving45 said:


> Please see the example above of the Tuskegee experiment.
> 
> Blacks have been used in experiments recently in our countries history and therefore are wary of government medical efforts.


Thats just the way it was so get over it and then they flew P-51 Mustangs in WW2 and started a gang called the red tails but the only killing they did was German pilots does that make them racist?


----------



## GURPS

mRNA Vaccines and EUA​



At a meeting of the Special Committee of the European Union Parliament held on 11 October 2022 to discuss the findings regarding COVID-19 pandemic and recommendations for the future, a Pfizer executive confirmed that the vaccine had never been tested for its ability to prevent the transmission of SARS-CoV-2 virus before being put on the market. Data emerging since the introduction of the vaccine indicates that it is in fact unable to do so, thereby refuting the claim that the COVID-19 Passports provide any guarantee of protection.  In other words, although governments throughout the world employed a wide range of propaganda and censorship methods to promote these products as both safe and effective at stopping the spread of SARS-CoV-2 infection, there were no studies performed prior to this distribution which even tested how well the products would prevent the spread of COVID-19 disease.  It is not an exaggeration to state that this massive deployment has been the largest clinical experiment performed on human beings in the history of the world. 

All of the mRNA vaccine doses administered in the United States (to both citizens and military personnel) have been provided under “Emergency Use Authorization” (EUA), which is to say that although the FDA has licensed the Pfizer/Bio-N-Tech and Moderna vaccines for some age cohorts, the firms have elected to not manufacture, distribute, or market these licensed products in the United States.  The reason for this is not clear, but appears to relate to both liability issues as well as conditions placed by the FDA involving additional clinical studies, safety monitoring (pharmacovigilance)  and product disclosures once the products begin to be marketed.

From the standpoint of the vaccine manufacturers, EUA is a preferred pathway for marketing their products.  A single purchaser (the US Government) provides complete liability indemnification, a guaranteed market with very little oversight, and manages both the distribution and marketing.  In the case of all unlicensed products, the manufacturers are prohibited from marketing them, but under EUA the US Government has been doing this for them, and has been acting in coordination with corporate media, social media, and large technology firms to suppress any discussion of risks or limitations of the products.  From the standpoint of the vaccine manufacturers, this is all profit and no risk; a perfect business model.  Why would they ever want to consider taking up the burden of actually producing and marketing the licensed version of these products?

EUA is a process defined by US federal law (21 U.S. Code § 360bbb–3 - Authorization for medical products for use in emergencies) which in the case of these mRNA-based products involves biological products which are not approved, licensed, or cleared for commercial distribution.  Specifically, the statute authorizes “the introduction into interstate commerce, during the effective period of a declaration under subsection (b), of a drug, device, or biological product intended for use in an actual or potential emergency.”  Continued “Emergency Use Authorization” of these vaccines requires “a determination by the Secretary of Homeland Security that there is a domestic emergency, or a significant potential for a domestic emergency, involving a heightened risk of attack with a biological, chemical, radiological, or nuclear agent or agents”. Once the domestic emergency has passed (ergo “a determination by the Secretary, in consultation as appropriate with the Secretary of Homeland Security or the Secretary of Defense, that the circumstances described in paragraph (1) have ceased to exist”),  “A declaration under this subsection shall terminate”.  In other words, when there is no longer an emergency, the “Emergency Use Authorization” for the product will cease, and the vaccine products will return to their status as not approved, licensed, or cleared for commercial distribution.  These products remain experimental, and are only to be used for a limited amount of time during an ongoing emergency.


----------



## GURPS

Why Do Vaccines Consistently Fail to Prevent Disease Transmission?​



Many of you have been treated in horrific ways by your friends and family throughout the pandemic for refusing to adopt the nonsensical or dangerous pandemic management strategies that were force-fed to us by the media.





A key point I have tried to lay out here was that these strategies were known to be nonsensical from the start (they were designed to create compliance not to prevent deaths) and many approaches that would have been highly effective to save lives or prevent the economic devastation of COVID-19 were deliberately not implemented. 

_Note: Many broad claims are made here. Throughout this article, sources are provided for articles that provide the evidence to substantiate these claims._

The most plausible explanation for this inexcusable behavior was that oligarchs like Bill Gates chose to copy the playbook Fauci used throughout the early days of AIDS. At that time, highly effective treatments for AIDS were kept away from the public so that highly lucrative and extremely dangerous drugs could instead be forced upon a desperate population, resulting in many homosexual men being sacrificed to enrich a small number of predatory oligarchs.


----------



## GURPS

Researchers are finally starting to get the idea about where all these new epidemics might be coming from. An August study about post-jab shingles was titled “Persistent varicella zoster virus infection following mRNA

COVID-19 vaccination was associated with the presence of encoded spike protein in the lesion.”

The scientists took a look at a poor guy who got a terribly painful case of shingles lasting for more than three months — after he got his safe and effective mRNA jab. So the researchers took skin samples from his shingles blisters and tested them. For spike. And guess what?

*They found that the poor guy’s shingles blisters were LOADED with spike protein. And not just ANY spike. Specifically the jab spike. Or, as the researchers put it: “Strikingly, the vaccine-encoded spike protein of the COVID-19 virus was expressed in the vesicular keratinocytes and endothelial cells in the dermis.”

In other words, they found jab-encoded spike in his SKIN. Right where it isn’t supposed to be. Remember: they PROMISED that it would stay right in the injection site, where it would gently teach the body to make outdated antibodies, and then completely vanish within a few hours after it had done its job.*

Ha. Wrong again. They need to talk to THIS poor sucker.

The researchers concluded, “Further vigilance of the vaccine side effect and investigation for the role of [spike protein] is warranted.”

Now that there’s a test for jab-specific spike, the cat is out of the blood bag. Test it all!











						🎃 C&C NEWS ☙ Monday, October 31, 2022 ☙ PIRATE SYNDROME 🎃
					

Pfizer in line for more billions to treat long covid; study finds subclinical cardiac injuries after jabs; jab spike in shingles blisters; WEF wants to end auto ownership; and lots more...




					www.coffeeandcovid.com


----------



## GURPS

The editor of the scientific journal ‘Food and Chemical Toxicology’ has resigned, after receiving death threats for publishing an April 2022 study titled, “Innate immune suppression by SARS-CoV-2 mRNA vaccinations: The role of G-quadruplexes, exosomes, and MicroRNAs.”

The study included a handy chart showing how the wide array of side effects that we’re seeing can all come from the same mRNA injection:





In his resignation letter, the editor explained, “I do not regret having published the Review. Since then it has been a headache for me. My name has been object of the harshest criticism including strong language in Internet. I have received e-mails of activists pro-vaccination requesting the immediate retraction of the paper.”

Who are these crazy people? Who is such a fan of mRNA medicines that they get so enraged at a mildly critical and highly-technical conclusion in a bland scientific article in a random journal? So furious that they figure out who the editor is, find his personal email address, and threaten his and his family’s lives?

Does that seem right to you? That people are SO emotionally invested in mRNA medicine that they can’t stand the thought that anyone, anywhere, disagrees with them? And feel so powerfully emotional about it that they send people death threats? About an iffy, hastily-made medicine for a cold-like virus?

People need to chill out. The mRNA vaccines aren’t like sports teams to be “loyal” to. They’re not celebrities to fall in love with. They’re poorly-designed, for-profit drugs that are injuring a lot of folks, to the point that it’s become nearly undeniable. Mark my words, we’re about ten seconds away from hearing corporate media echoing, “all drugs have side effects.”

Science! Shut up! Or else.











						🎃 C&C NEWS ☙ Monday, October 31, 2022 ☙ PIRATE SYNDROME 🎃
					

Pfizer in line for more billions to treat long covid; study finds subclinical cardiac injuries after jabs; jab spike in shingles blisters; WEF wants to end auto ownership; and lots more...




					www.coffeeandcovid.com


----------



## LightRoasted

For your consideration ...



GURPS said:


> *Remember: they PROMISED that it would stay right in the injection site, where it would gently teach the body to make outdated antibodies, and then completely vanish within a few hours after it had done its job.*


I find this to compellingly utter BS. How is it possible, that every other vaccine, shot, injection, that is given, is known to freely circulate after it is given so as to be able to what it is supposed to do, but somehow, magically, the COVID concoction just stays where its been injected?

Say you have a sinus infection and your doctor gives a penicillin shot rather than have you take the pills. Does that penicillin just stay in your arm or ass? No it does not. It gets into the blood stream and will eventually reach the sinuses to help fight that infection.

Damn, people are so gullible to believe this BS.


----------



## GURPS

Faith Leaders Who Pushed COVID Policies and Vaccines Should Be the First Ones Held Accountable​
Father, forgive them—because they knew exactly what they were doing. The rest of us are having a hard time, though.

The Branch Covidians maligned, blocked, and accused those of us questioning the trustworthiness of the COVID vaccines, the effectiveness of the mandates, and the common sense behind the policies of being grandma killers, conspiracy theorists, and science deniers. Those same people are now saying we just need to put it all behind us and forget about it.

This _Atlantic_ writer is actually asking for a “pandemic amnesty.”



> Moving on is crucial now, because the pandemic created many problems that we still need to solve.



_Derp_. My colleague Jeff Charles lights her up. So glad he did, as I don’t have the energy. I’m all for the _Airplane_! method of sitting the Covidiots down and giving them all a good slap.

That’s just for starters.

What these people fail to understand is that forgiveness and reconciliation are two different things. At this point, there’s not a whole lot of goodwill toward either solution. It’s certainly not going to happen without accountability on their part. Reconciliation acknowledges a wrong and the severe damage done, and looks toward _restitution_ in order to restore the prior partnership or to work toward creating a new one. These people want absolution without acknowledging the great harm and damage done by these two years of draconian policies and control mechanisms run amok.


----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS

Ever since Pfizer’s executive recently and infamously claimed that the vaccine maker never tested its shots for efficacy at preventing covid-19 infections, because of the “speed of science” or something, I’ve been wanting to do a deeper dive on that questionable premise. Yesterday I finally got the opportunity.

The Ethical Skeptic, an independent data analyst collecting and charting covid data since the beginning of the pandemic, updated a chart that I reported on a couple weeks ago. Then, he’d concluded that new covid infections were preferring recently-jabbed folks 4:1, even after adjusting for relative populations and testing frequency.

But now, just two weeks later, covid’s preference for recently-jabbed folks appears to have nearly doubled, to 7:1.

October 18:




October 31:






The good news is that the recently-jabbed are the very smallest group. The repeat jabbers seem to be real gluttons for punishment, not only enduring the “transient” side effects from the shots, but also voluntarily encountering the highest risk for covid infection.

When a vaccine makes it more likely that you’ll catch the targeted disease, that’s called “negative efficacy,” which, apart from killing you with blood clots and strokes, is about the LAST thing you want your vaccine to do.

I mean, stopping you getting sick is the vaccine’s ONLY JOB.

*But don’t complain! Pfizer recently told the European Union’s commission that it was moving at the speed of science and NEVER tested the shots to see if they’d prevent infections. On purpose. Nor did they test to see if the shots would reduce hospitalizations or deaths. They claimed they only tested whether the shots produced certain antibodies. So it’s your own fault if you thought the shots did something else like stopping infections.*

Or, is it?

While I had the kids out for Halloween last night wearing my C&C t-shirt, I ran into a long-time C&C fan who’d been reading the blog since it was just a Facebook post. He even remembered the local “experts,” who used to plague the comments with smart aleck quips like “you can take your medical advice from a lawyer if you want to.”

It true, I’m “just” a lawyer. I’m not a doctor or a vaccine scientist. But, as a lawyer, I know how to search for source documents, and I went looking to see if I could find how Pfizer described the original clinical trials.

Here it is!

I might need some help from some of our C&C team who have the relevant expertise. But Pfizer’s description of its Phase 2 and 3 clinical trials looks to me to be aimed at testing for REDUCED INFECTIONS:






Nowhere in the clinical trial description does it mention testing for reducing severity of the disease. I defy you to find it.

Again, since I’m “only” a lawyer, I went looking for what the subject-matter experts thought the language from Pfizer’s clinical trials meant.

On December 17, 2020, the World Economic Forum triumphantly reported a story headlined, “The Results From Pfizer’s Vaccine Trial and What They Tell Us.” That headline seemed like the article might help interpret Pfizer’s results.

Here’s how the WEF’s vaccine experts summarized the trial results:





There it is! I knew I wasn’t crazy. WEF’s experts calculated the so-called “95% efficacy” by dividing the number of uninfected people by the total trial group. We heard a lot about that 95% efficacy, remember? It was about infections, not antibodies.

But, maybe it was just the WEF’s vaccine experts who read Pfizer’s results this way? Nope. Everybody did. In a November 2020 article titled “What do the efficacy results of Pfizer’s clinical trial mean?”, Medeen’s Health-Desk, billed as “public health experts in service of journalism,” described Pfizer’s trials like this:





Link.

These citations also blow away the pro-vaxxers’ condescending argument that “Covid-19,” the illness, is materially different from “SARS-CoV-2,” which is the virus that CAUSES Covid-19. But the Pfizer trial said it was testing for efficacy against “confirmed Covid-19,” the illness, not SARS-CoV-2, the virus.

In other words, they DID test for “confirmed Covid-19.” And they DID claim that their dumb shot was “95% effective” at preventing a Covid-19 infection.

PREVENTING. As the public health experts at Medeen explained, Pfizer said the shots made people “much less likely to contract Covid-19.”

But the actual real-world data appears to show the EXACT OPPOSITE of what Pfizer claimed its carefully controlled clinical trials proved. After a short, misleading burst of immunity, the shots’ efficacy seems to ultimately go negative. People appear to be much MORE LIKELY to contract Covid-19, if they get the shots.

Oh, if only Pfizer had moved at the speed of medicine instead of moving at the speed of science, and done NORMAL vaccine trials that lasted longer than 90 days. Maybe we could have figured this unhappy contretemps out, before people got hurt?

But now, negative efficacy appears to be showing up INSIDE three months. The group that Ethical Skeptic calculated was second-most-likely to get infected are people who got their last shot within 90 days.

You’d have to be pretty crazy to take the shot now.

Don’t come arguing that the shots might give you an infection but “at least” you won’t get sick, or arguing that it’s mostly unvaccinated people dying from covid. There’s not one single randomized controlled trial showing any of that. I don’t care what Pensyltucky’s Covid Dashboard shows. We have no idea how they’re identifying “unvaccinated.” That’s just “uncontrolled, non-randomized” data.

You’d think these ‘experts’ would understand the difference between a legitimate scientific trial and some data reported by bureaucrats. Oh, if you give them 1,000 studies showing ivermectin’s efficacy, they can microscopically identify the failures of each and every one. But talk about covid efficacy, and suddenly, study standards are completely irrelevant.

It’s almost like the experts only believe what they WANT to believe.











						☕️ C&C NEWS ☙ Tuesday, November 1, 2022 ☙ PREVENTION 🦠
					

SADS, negative jab efficacy, and I debunk Pfizer's ridiculous claim it never tested for transmission; Walensky rebounds; protests in Brazil; True the Vote jailed; and more.




					www.coffeeandcovid.com


----------



## GURPS

Some healthcare workers vaccinated against COVID-19 show unexpectedly low responses to immunizations​

A subset of healthcare workers vaccinated against COVID-19 had unexpectedly low responses to the immunizations, according to Cedars-Sinai investigators. The findings of the new study are published in _iScience, _a_ Cell Press _journal.

In a matched control study, investigators compared the vaccine responses among a group of Cedars-Sinai healthcare workers who were generally in good health. The study participants received the BNT162b2 vaccine produced by Pfizer Inc., and their average age was 48.

"It turns out that a small percentage of the healthcare worker population we studied did not have a robust response to the BNT162b2 vaccine. After vaccination, they produced lower levels of antibodies to the spike protein found on the surface of SARS-CoV-2, the virus that causes COVID-19. That low response persisted even after they received second and third booster doses," said Peter Chen, MD, who holds the Medallion Chair in Molecular Medicine at Cedars-Sinai and is one of the study's senior authors.


----------



## GURPS

Pfizer is the perfect example of a company that has been rendered completely unaccountable thanks to its partnership with the U.S. government.

Of course, there is no evidence that Pfizer intended on making its patients sick with its failed mRNA “vaccines.” However, it’s become clear that Pfizer executives simply don’t care about the dangers of its failed products.

Company executives routinely lie with impunity, and know they will not be held liable for their own words, let alone the countless vaccine injuries that their products have caused.

Over the course of Covid Mania, it has become clear that Pfizer will do anything to make a buck, even if that means leveraging vaccine injury incidents to turn harmed patients into perpetual cradle to grave customers.

Pfizer doesn’t care about your health. They only care about the bottom line. It’s time that more Americans awakened to this sobering reality.













						The Pfizer way: produce the sickness, sell the cure
					

Pfizer's shots may cause myocarditis and blood clots, and Pfizer has drugs for that!




					dossier.substack.com


----------



## GURPS

(UPDATED) Exclusive Summary: Covid-19 Vaccine Concerns​


----------



## GURPS

Fordham University Mandated the Bivalent Booster. The Deadline is November 1st. Members of the Fordham community are outraged. They are speaking out and taking action. Good for them!​


*No College Mandates and Lucia Sinatra*

‘Fordham proclaims the mandate is to “protect the community” but it is well known that these shots do not prevent transmission, and it is unethical and abusive to force healthy young adults to take a novel injection that has no human safety data.’

‘To date, Fordham is the only school in New York State to mandate the bivalent booster. This includes prestigious schools such as Columbia University, New York University and the entire SUNY/CUNY system. Apparently the newly appointed President of Fordham, Tania Tetlow, knows better than the city of New York which recently voted to rescind its private employer vaccine mandate.  She is also completely oblivious to the recent decision by a lower court judge in New York who ordered that the City must reinstate all fired unvaccinated city employees because “eing vaccinated does not prevent an individual from contracting or transmitting COVID-19.” The judge’s opinion also noted that the mandate “violates… due process rights” and is “arbitrary and capricious.”’














https://substackcdn.com/image/fetch/f_auto,q_auto:good,fl_progressive:steep/https://bucketeer-e05bbc84-baa3-437e-9518-adb32be77984.s3.amazonaws.com/public/images/0eb69c68-08e8-4835-9801-ed28da720d30_1920x1020.png


----------



## GURPS

Sweden Halts Approved COVID-19 Vaccine Use For People Under 30​


Sweden’s Public Health Agency recommended suspending administration of the Novavax COVID-19 vaccine to individuals aged 30 years old and younger this week.

The agency said Wednesday it was a temporary measure due to concerns about the vaccine increasing risk of heart inflammation. Authorities will wait until more data is available on the risk of developing pericarditis or myocarditis from the shot before making a final decision.


----------



## LightRoasted

For your consideration ...



GURPS said:


> Sweden Halts Approved COVID-19 Vaccine Use For People Under 30​
> 
> 
> Sweden’s Public Health Agency recommended suspending administration of the Novavax COVID-19 vaccine to individuals aged 30 years old and younger this week.
> 
> The agency said Wednesday it was a temporary measure due to concerns about the vaccine increasing risk of heart inflammation. Authorities will wait until more data is available on the risk of developing pericarditis or myocarditis from the shot before making a final decision.


Funny, I always thought if one age group is affected with myocarditis from the clot shot, that all age groups would be affected as well. So why not just halt the shot for all ages?


----------



## GURPS

'Vaccinated my child without my consent': Rapper M.I.A. unloads on feds as COVID claims crumble​


----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS

FDA claims about boosters and kids branded 'misinformation,' research questions youth vaccination​

FDA vaccines chief Peter Marks, who directs the Center for Biologics Evaluation and Research, told parents Monday in his "Just a Minute" video series to inoculate their children with boosters targeting Omicron and Wuhan strains, which were authorized without human trial data.





Marks' claims are "misinformation," according to University of California San Francisco epidemiologist Vinay Prasad, a vocal critic of one-size-fits-all vaccine policy who has called on President Biden to fire all his COVID advisers.

The official has no data to back his "better protection" claim or insinuation that the boosters will reduce childhood severe COVID outcomes, Prasad tweeted. "He's spending the FDA's credibility like Monopoly money."

The basis for Marks' statements isn't clear, and the FDA didn't respond when asked for clarification.

Pfizer CEO Albert Bourla said early human trial data showed its bivalent prompted "increased neutralizing antibodies" that could "potentially provide better protection" against Omicron subvariants BA.4/5. But a Pfizer official admitted to the FDA's Vaccines and Related Biological Products Advisory Committee that "there is no established correlate" between antibody levels and protection from disease.


----------



## GURPS

Oxford Study Finds Remarkable Results on Infection Rates Among Vaccinated & Unvaccinated​
​This latest study comes from Oxford University, home of the Center for Evidence Based Medicine.

While it wasn’t associated with them directly, it contains several key revelations that have been almost totally ignored by major media.

The study, which was published in The Lancet, was initially designed to test the effect of body mass index on vaccine efficacy.

Since BMI plays a role in influenza vaccination efficacy, their goal was to investigate any potential impacts with COVID vaccination:



> “A high BMI has been associated with a reduced immune response to vaccination against influenza. We aimed to investigate the association between BMI and COVID-19 vaccine uptake, vaccine effectiveness, and risk of severe COVID-19 outcomes after vaccination by using a large, representative population-based cohort from England.”



While the key takeaway is buried in a supplemental appendix, their “interpretation” also contains some important details.


----------



## GURPS

TSA Extends Deadline Requiring COVID Vaccine Proof For Entry To U.S.​

“On October 25, 2021, the President issued a Proclamation, _Advancing the Safe Resumption of Global Travel During the COVID-19 Pandemic_, to move away from the country-by-country restrictions previously applied during the still ongoing COVID-19 pandemic1 and to adopt an air travel policy that relies primarily on vaccination as an added tool to the current multi-layered strategy to advance the safe resumption of international air travel to the United States,” TSA writes.

The directive says that the move is intended to protect American citizens.

“Together with the Presidential Proclamation and the CDC Order, these policies are intended to limit the risk that COVID-19, including variants of the virus that causes COVID-19, is introduced, transmitted, and spread into and throughout the United States, potentially overwhelming United States healthcare and public health resources, endangering the health and safety of the American people, and threatening the security of our civil aviation system,” TSA continues.

All aircraft operators are required to make people present “paper or digital documentation of Proof of Being Fully Vaccinated Against COVID-19” or  present documentation proving they merit an exemption.


----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS

Shocking the experts, who promised people the jabs had no affect on fertility whatsoever — they were perfectly safe and effective — but not surprising many others who predicted this would happen, Australian fertility has fallen off a cliff.

Since 2011, monthly birth figures down under have consistently ranged between 23,000 and 28,000 live births every month, like clockwork. But something started happening in October of 2021. In that month, Ozzie births fell below the recent historical low point, scraping the bottom at around 23,000. That was a drop of almost 10%, a bit troubling.

But then in November the bottom fell out. Births in November 2021 posted at only 18,186 — an amount far below the historic range during 2011-2021. It represented a drop of another 21% under the previous recent record low set in October.

We’re talking about thousands and thousands of Australians that should have been, but will never be born. November was very bad, very alarming.

But then, the numbers got even worse.

The December 2021 figures — just released — clocked in at a minuscule 6,659, which at first seemed like it must have been a mistake. I thought, there’s no way that could be right. The December report was literally one quarter (25%) of the average monthly births during the last ten years — a low figure that is far below anything on record. In other words, a 75% drop in births.









						☕️ C&C NEWS ☙ Friday, November 18, 2022 ☙ VITAL STATISTICS 🦠
					

Boebert is back; House Republicans commence investigations; Hawley roasts Wray; Kari won't concede; another Soros DA under fire; the missile came from Ukraine; bad news for babies in Oz; & much more.




					www.coffeeandcovid.com


----------



## LightRoasted

For your consideration ...



GURPS said:


> Shocking the experts, who promised people the jabs had no affect on fertility whatsoever — they were perfectly safe and effective — but not surprising many others who predicted this would happen, Australian fertility has fallen off a cliff.
> 
> Since 2011, monthly birth figures down under have consistently ranged between 23,000 and 28,000 live births every month, like clockwork. But something started happening in October of 2021. In that month, Ozzie births fell below the recent historical low point, scraping the bottom at around 23,000. That was a drop of almost 10%, a bit troubling.
> 
> But then in November the bottom fell out. Births in November 2021 posted at only 18,186 — an amount far below the historic range during 2011-2021. It represented a drop of another 21% under the previous recent record low set in October.
> 
> We’re talking about thousands and thousands of Australians that should have been, but will never be born. November was very bad, very alarming.
> 
> But then, the numbers got even worse.
> 
> The December 2021 figures — just released — clocked in at a minuscule 6,659, which at first seemed like it must have been a mistake. I thought, there’s no way that could be right. The December report was literally one quarter (25%) of the average monthly births during the last ten years — a low figure that is far below anything on record. In other words, a 75% drop in births.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ☕️ C&C NEWS ☙ Friday, November 18, 2022 ☙ VITAL STATISTICS 🦠
> 
> 
> Boebert is back; House Republicans commence investigations; Hawley roasts Wray; Kari won't concede; another Soros DA under fire; the missile came from Ukraine; bad news for babies in Oz; & much more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.coffeeandcovid.com


Those that voluntarily, even those spineless through coercion, got the covid concoction/poison, through their ignorance and lemming mind set, unknowingly sterilized themselves. With the people simply programmed over the course of their lives by movies of the like such as _Outbreak_ in 1995, "where doctors struggle to find a cure for a deadly virus". The stage has been set for a very long time with the use of 'hypothetical scenarios', aka entertainment, in movies and shows programming. Even as far back as 1971 with _The Andromeda Strain_. All backfilled and supported with the propaganda from pharmaceutical industry, the medical establishment, government and the media, reinforcing the scary thoughts of what _could be_, and what to do on how to "prevent" these horrid possible outcomes. The evil Satan worshipers work on a very long timeline. There was not/never to be an immediate culling to reduce the world's population by billions. Nope. In a couple of generations, it will all come to pass. And since the stage having been set, people, themselves, filled with that propaganda programming, and lacking even the smallest modicum of critical thinking skills, unknowingly, yet willingly, killed sometimes themselves, and their future linage by killing the wombs of women, by getting that injection.

Just look at the creation of the Federal Reserve. There was no immediate visual stealing of wealth and resources by the private international bankers, nor immediate massive amounts of poverty created. All it took was just a little over 100 years to bring this Nation to it knees, now, filled with poverty, homelessness, crime, uncontrolled illegal immigration, destruction of the middle class, degeneracy, corruption, debauchery, immorality on all levels, disproportionate levels of wealth, and so on.

There were those that tired to warn of the dangers that was happening and to avoid at all costs, this poison. They, we, tried. Unfortunately, we will live to watch you die and suffer in the coming years. For many, those that are now awakening to this evil scheme, it is too late.

We haven't even begun to see the full ramifications of what has been foisted upon this Nation, as well as on others. This, what we are now currently witnessing, is just the beginning, of the end.

As an aside, here is a real funny story. Everyone familiar with the Georgia Guidestones monument that got blown up? There was even a video of it. Does anyone find it weird that all the evidence of that "crime" was simply and quickly removed and disposed of without a complete and thorough FBI or BATF investigation? Come on now, real explosives were used to destroy this thing. There would have been plenty of evidence to sort through left at the scene. Explosive fragments etc.. In addition to a time capsule buried 6 feet under those stones.

Anyway ................. my advice? Stop believing what you think you know.


----------



## my-thyme

Our Viking heritage will go on....no vaccines for any of my children (tho they've finished procreating) or my grandchildren (their children).



YEAH!  ​


----------



## RoseRed

my-thyme said:


> Our Viking heritage will go on....no vaccines for any of my children (tho they've finished procreating) or my grandchildren (their children).
> 
> 
> 
> YEAH!  ​
> View attachment 167345


  fellow Viking!


----------



## GURPS

Let’s take a look at what the government accomplished — or didn’t accomplish — with all that sweet pharma money.

I’ll start with the BMJ’s conclusion. According to the Journal’s cited experts, the FDA — not covid — is endangering public health:



> The FDA is “endangering public health” by not being candid about violations that are uncovered during clinical trial site inspections… The lack of full transparency and data sharing does not allow physicians and other medical scientists to confirm the data independently and make comprehensive risk-benefit assessments.​



Maybe we should lockdown the FDA. For safety.

*How is the FDA endangering public health? Here’s the unbelievable part. Right when the covid vaccines were being developed at the unprecedented speed of science, between March and July 2020, when we needed them most, the FDA “paused” all its clinical trial site inspections (except for a small handful of “mission critical” inspections).

If you believe this excuse, the FDA says it paused trial site inspections for — get this — safety reasons.

Safety? What? From covid? It wasn’t like the inspectors were going in to clean Hunter Biden’s old apartment in the Philippines or anything. They would have been going into state-of-the-art vaccine development labs.*

Or, NOT going into them, apparently.

The FDA told a BMJ reporter not to worry, it takes oversight of clinical trials seriously. The FDA said it gave investigators a “draft guidance” for how to do remote regulatory assessments. The draft guidance suggests doing regulatory inspections virtually, like over ZOOM.

I’m not making that up.














						☕️ C&C NEWS ☙ Saturday, November 19, 2022 ☙ COMPROMISED 🦠
					

Blockbuster BMJ exposé teaches us a lot more about how the vaccines happened; an FTX roundup: lies, shrinking investor bucks, pandemic connections, chapter 11 news; global warming; and more.




					www.coffeeandcovid.com


----------



## LightRoasted

For your consideration ...

Something many might not have heard about. It is suppressed. Intentionally and falsely labeled as debunked. Well worth reading about and applying to your own life. It is called Terrain Theory. 









						Why the "Terrain Theory" of Biological Medicine Is Critically Important for COVID - Functional Medicine Dallas » Carpathia Collaborative
					

Are you sick and tired of being sick and tired? Did you know that 1 in 10 Americans have medically unexplained conditions? 1  Are you one of them? 10% of us feel less than our healthy best despite Americans spending upwards of 4.6 trillion dollars on health care. 2 Many of us suffer from brain […]




					carpathiacollaborative.com
				











						It's the Terrain: Ray Andrew, MD: Functional & Regenerative Medicine
					

Two centuries ago, two different theories of disease causation emerged.  One of them has important lessons to teach us about the current pandemic and protecting




					www.prestigewellnessinstitute.com


----------



## GURPS

Breakthrough Study Shows Unvaccinated Children Are Healthier​


----------



## GURPS

*Pfizer and Moderna’s new bivalent boosters are already outdated, targeting wrong strains*



As you can see in the chart below from the CDC’s genomic surveillance tracker, the new boosters, which were designed and authorized for BA.4 and BA.5 lineage variants, no longer target the correct strain. As of November 19, the BA.4 and BA.5 strains only accounted for fewer than a third of cases. 





By now, that number has probably dipped to one in four cases. And given the rapidly decline in the statistical progression, by the end of the month, the booster shot targeted variants will likely appear in fewer than 1 in 10 cases. If it follows the trajectory of other strains, the mutations targeted by the bivalent booster will be entirely nonexistent by the end of January 2023.

Given the rapid mutation rate, the mRNA injections don’t appear serve a positive outcome for anyone looking for long term protection. Additionally, the shots are known to present a significantly increased risk for serious side effects, especially among young adult males.

https://twitter.com/FLSurgeonGen/status/1578515633159180289?s=20&t=s8uHqzbLWgkq8W6AOpkmLA


----------



## TPD

And then there's Whoopi who is vaxxed to the max and tested positive again with this round being worst than the last!


"Now that suggestion set – people’s heads exploded from outrage," Goldberg said. "A lot of conservatives who posted about how much they hate Dr. Fauci that they would rather get Covid than ever test again, let me explain something to you as somebody who’s just come off it again. And not a nice, light, you know, because I came off a tough a-- [COVID diagnosis], OK? You don’t want to get this. It’s not funny. You don’t want this. This will kill you! What’s the matter with you people?"

Co-host Joy Behar said the reason COVID-19 did not kill Goldberg, who tested positive for the virus last week for a second time, was because she was boosted. 

"If you are not boosted, you could die. That’s the point. People write on Twitter or someplace, you see? Whoopi got it, and she has the vaccinations. Yeah, but Whoopi's sitting here. She’s not in a casket, thank you," Behar said. 









						Whoopi Goldberg erupts after COVID diagnosis: 'This will kill you! What's the matter with you people?'
					

Whoopi Goldberg slammed Dr. Anthony Fauci's critics in the wake of her COVID-19 diagnosis, saying it "will kill you" and asking "what's the matter with you people?"




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## RoseRed

I know several people who got the vax and still got it more than once.  One really regrets getting it.  Then there are those of us, myself and several family members, who weren't vaxxed and never got the rona.  I'm glad I took my chances.


----------



## LightRoasted

For your consideration ...



GURPS said:


> *Pfizer and Moderna’s new bivalent boosters are already outdated, targeting wrong strains*
> 
> As you can see in the chart below from the CDC’s genomic surveillance tracker, the new boosters, which were designed and authorized for BA.4 and BA.5 lineage variants, no longer target the correct strain. As of November 19, the BA.4 and BA.5 strains only accounted for fewer than a third of cases.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By now, that number has probably dipped to one in four cases. And given the rapidly decline in the statistical progression, by the end of the month, the booster shot targeted variants will likely appear in fewer than 1 in 10 cases. If it follows the trajectory of other strains, the mutations targeted by the bivalent booster will be entirely nonexistent by the end of January 2023.
> 
> Given the rapid mutation rate, the mRNA injections don’t appear serve a positive outcome for anyone looking for long term protection. Additionally, the shots are known to present a significantly increased risk for serious side effects, especially among young adult males.



For the class. Why would anyone get a supposed "vaccination", regardless of the supposed "variant", for a bug, that if caught, has a survival rate of 99%? It's like them trying to make a "vaccination" for the common cold. Tried as they have over the decades, and they still can't make one. So why? Why get one, for those that have? Why?

For reference, of what I could find. Here are how many died from the common cold up to 2013. Adding up each column is about 54 for each million times 300 (for 300 million of population), gives us a death total from the common cold around 16200 divided by the time frame of 3 years is about 5400 deaths per year. Mein Gott! And still no "vaccine"?





As an aside. Here are the manipulated results from google when querying a simple search .... So is the flu actually a just bad common cold? And the flu shot a common cold imitation vaccine? Hummm?

Oh. And one more thing. With the culling of all the millions of chickens lately because of a supposed bird flu, from where do those that manufacture the flu vaccine get their millions of eggs? Well, apparently there are secret farms for those eggs, that are apparently never susceptible to the bird flu. Only chickens for regular people, (us serfs), are affected and culled. Weird, I know. I wonder how they pull that off?


----------



## TPD

RoseRed said:


> I know several people who got the vax and still got it more than once.  One really regrets getting it.  Then there are those of us, myself and several family members, who weren't vaxxed and never got the rona.  I'm glad I took my chances.


Same here - no vax and no rona for me or my daughter.  But other relations I know vaxxed and boosted and rona x2.


----------



## RoseRed

TPD said:


> Same here - no vax and no rona for me or my daughter.  But other relations I know vaxxed and boosted and rona x2.


Cheers to us!


----------



## my-thyme

GURPS said:


> Breakthrough Study Shows Unvaccinated Children Are Healthier​


Took 4 yr old grandson in just to make sure he didn't have strep or an ear infection (he was complaining about both).

They had to test for Covid and flu. Everything tested negative. She told me he probably had a cold virus. 

Then she proceeded to explain what a cold is.

Poor stupid people.


----------



## GURPS

About a month ago, the Journal of Medical Virology quietly ran a shocking new study titled “Excess Risk for Acute Myocardial Infarction Mortality During the COVID-19 Pandemic.” The team of researchers from Cedars-Sinai looked at excess post-pandemic mortality associated with heart attacks. Take a gander at their conclusions:

> Before the pandemic, [acute myocardial infarction]-associated mortality rates decreased across all subgroups. These trends reversed during the pandemic, with significant rises seen for the youngest-aged females and males even through the most recent period of the Omicron surge. [E]xcess death, defined as the difference between the observed and the predicted mortality rates, was most pronounced for the youngest (25–44 years) aged decedents, ranging from 23% to 34% for the youngest compared to 13%–18% for the oldest age groups. The trend of mortality suggests that age and sex disparities have persisted even through the recent Omicron surge, with excess [acute myocardial infarction]-associated mortality being most pronounced in younger-aged adults.

See that? The youngest age cohorts saw the most excess deaths from fatal heart attacks. That fact cannot possibly be explained by hand-waving about “deferred medical care.” Young people don’t get preventative medical care, especially not for cardiac issues.

At least, they didn’t used to get cardiac-related preventative medical care. Maybe they should start.

What could explain this? The researchers don’t speculate. They were just reporting what they’re seeing in the data.

Ominously, the researchers also noted that the trend of excess mortality has persisted “even through the recent Omicron surge.” Without actually saying so, they’re really saying that whatever is causing the heart attacks in young people is not related to covid infections. Nor is it going away.

We’re getting there. Accountability is coming.










						☕️ C&C NEWS ☙ Wednesday, November 23, 2022 ☙ PERSISTENT MORTALITY 🦠
					

Lots of things to be grateful for; Ash Jha is a moron; Fauci's last briefing and his first deposition; Disney's new super-gay stripper show; Elon is getting fed up; study reveals booming SADS; more!




					www.coffeeandcovid.com


----------



## GURPS

Washington Post Quietly Abandons 'Pandemic of the Unvaccinated' Myth​






How times have changed!

To justify the shift in rhetoric, the _Washington Post_ argues that the vaccines lose their efficacy over the course of a few months, and all the immunity that they allegedly confer is lost, hence the necessity for boosters and hence the change in the ratio of death between the vaccinated and the unvaccinated.

Actual vaccines do not, and never have in history, required boosters every three to six months to work properly. Pfizer and Moderna’s mRNA gene therapies — which rely on manipulation of the genome to produce spike proteins rather than containing a fragment of a virus like every other vaccine in history — require them because they are not actually vaccines according to any shared understanding of the term.


----------



## GURPS

CDC rains on Fauci farewell, as COVID becomes pandemic of the vaccinated​






The findings come as COVID has become a pandemic of the vaccinated, with 58% of COVID-attributed deaths in August coming from vaccinated or boosted individuals, according to a Kaiser Family Foundation analysis. 

"Oh boy," epidemiologist Tracy Beth Hoeg tweeted about the CDC report, which she said likely overstated effectiveness owing to its "test negative" study design.

"I wonder what to do with these likely very confounded data" — those who get bivalents may be more likely to test — and whether "an actual randomized study would have found any efficacy at all," said Hoeg, who advises Florida's Department of Health.

University of California San Francisco epidemiologist Vinay Prasad, a vocal critic of President Biden's COVID advisers, shared the same skepticism about the design. "If you randomized I bet VE 0-5%," he tweeted. (The study authors recognized these among other limitations.)

















						CDC rains on Fauci farewell, as COVID becomes pandemic of the vaccinated
					

Agency's own study finds low effectiveness for bivalent booster, relatively stronger protection for bivalent-boosted adults who took fewer doses and waited longer between doses.




					justthenews.com


----------



## GURPS

Vaccinated Americans were the majority of COVID deaths in August: report​

Americans who were either vaccinated or boosted against COVID-19 constituted the majority of deaths from the virus for the first time in August, according to analysis from the Kaiser Family Foundation conducted on behalf of the Washington Post.

"Fifty-eight percent of coronavirus deaths in August were people who were vaccinated or boosted," the Post reported. "In September 2021, vaccinated people made up just 23 percent of coronavirus fatalities. In January and February this year, it was up to 42 percent."

Kaiser Family Foundation Vice President Cynthia Cox acknowledged that the rise in deaths among vaccinated Americans meant "[w]e can no longer say this is a pandemic of the unvaccinated."


----------



## GURPS

What? The Washington Post? Et tu? Now admitting what we told you idiots for 1.5 years now! That it is a pandemic of the VACCINATED! "For the first time, a majority of Americans dying from the​













Again, the posted numbers are way lower than the reality. This fraud COVID injection vaccine is a pure failure and very very harmful.

SOURCE:

https://www.washingtonpost.com/poli...ted-people-now-make-up-majority-covid-deaths/


----------



## GURPS

‘All-knowing’ Tony Fauci’s memory suddenly vanishes when he has to testify: New York Post: Fauci is “omniscient except during depositions”; Fauci was deposed on Wednesday by Missouri Attorney​


https://nypost.com/2022/11/25/all-knowing-dr-faucis-memory-suddenly-vanishes-when-he-has-to-testify/

‘When asked about his role in assailing that Declaration, Fauci declared, “I have a very busy day job running a $6 billion institute. I don’t have time to worry about things like the Great Barrington Declaration.” But less than two weeks after the Declaration’s release, Fauci emailed Deborah Birx, the White House COVID chief, “I have come out very strongly publicly against the Great Barrington Declaration.” Fauci did multiple media interviews castigating any suggestion that lockdowns were unnecessary to save America.’


----------



## GURPS

International Blood Bank for the Unvaccinated has been Formed with Members from at Least 16 countries – Demand for “Pure Blood” Skyrockets​

Unvaccinated patients who require transfusions can now access “pure blood” thanks to a new service called “SafeBlood Donation,” which was launched by a Swiss naturopath named George Della Pietra.

SafeBlood Donation, which currently has members in at least 16 countries, has the long-term goal of opening blood banks that provide its members with unvaccinated plasma, VICE reported.

According to George Della Pietra, the demand for “pure blood” has skyrocketed globally.

The Gateway Pundit previously reported that a peer-reviewed study in Italy found that 94% of people who experienced side effects after receiving mRNA vaccines had abnormal blood and contained foreign matter one month after vaccination.


----------



## LightRoasted

For your consideration ...

Here's a list of 7 frightening words and phrases completely made up over the last 3 years by our modern witchdoctors/cult leaders. Here you go: 


Subvariant
Triple mutant
Social distancing
Hybrid Immunity
Asymptomatic transmission
Superspreader event
Breakthrough case


----------



## my-thyme

GURPS said:


> International Blood Bank for the Unvaccinated has been Formed with Members from at Least 16 countries – Demand for “Pure Blood” Skyrockets​
> 
> Unvaccinated patients who require transfusions can now access “pure blood” thanks to a new service called “SafeBlood Donation,” which was launched by a Swiss naturopath named George Della Pietra.
> 
> SafeBlood Donation, which currently has members in at least 16 countries, has the long-term goal of opening blood banks that provide its members with unvaccinated plasma, VICE reported.
> 
> According to George Della Pietra, the demand for “pure blood” has skyrocketed globally.
> 
> The Gateway Pundit previously reported that a peer-reviewed study in Italy found that 94% of people who experienced side effects after receiving mRNA vaccines had abnormal blood and contained foreign matter one month after vaccination.


If I didn't pass out every time I've tried to give blood, I'd do this.


----------



## ontheriver

my-thyme said:


> If I didn't pass out every time I've tried to give blood, I'd do this.


I haven't given blood in a looong time, but used to do it on a regular basis.  I'm B- so Red Cross loved me.  
Time for me to do it again.

Thanks for the post @GURPS


----------



## LightRoasted

For your consideration ...

Dr. Masanori Fukushima, warns about vax harms to Japan's Ministry of Health (FULL VERSION)​


----------



## TPD

Great news - now the service members who were terminated Need reparations.


----------



## GURPS

Biden was still saying there is no move to rescind the measure


----------



## Hijinx

Faucci was working on this project to build this vaccine,
He sent his work to china and he sent money with it.
The democrats and the Chinese used it to destroy Trumps economy and get Joe Biden the presidency. IMO Faucci is as bad as Dr, Mengele and has killed millions of people and  destroyed the lives of millions more. 
He got rich doing it. That little sonofabitch.


----------



## ontheriver

Hijinx said:


> Faucci was working on this project to build this vaccine,
> He sent his work to china and he sent money with it.
> The democrats and the Chinese used it to destroy Trumps economy and get Joe Biden the presidency. IMO Faucci is as bad as Dr, Mengele and has killed millions of people and  destroyed the lives of millions more.
> He got rich doing it. That little sonofabitch.


He certainly built this VIRUS with our tax dollars


----------



## GURPS

Canadian TV (CTV) News ran an ironic story yesterday headlined, “Ontario Hospital Considers Hiring Unvaccinated Nurses, Health-Care Workers to Combat Staffing Shortage.”

Imagine that.

The article described “a tense community meeting, in Chesley, Ontario, on Oct. 18 when more than 400 residents packed into the town hall, claiming they fear for their health and safety, after their local ER was shut down for two months because of a severe shortage of nurses.”

Two months.

And, it’s so weird that NURSES don’t want the jabs, isn’t it? You’d think they know all about The Science and how safe and effective the jabs are.

At the town hall meeting, laid-off registered nurse Anne Laxton stood up and announced she was ready and willing to work, but her job application had been denied by the local hospital system because of her jab status.

Outrage against the local hospital chain ensued.

Ontario officially ended vaccine mandates — including for hospitals — back in March. But the Ontario Hospital Association still recommends mandatory vaccination policies for the province’s 140 hospitals. CTV reported some experts are questioning why the mandate is still being enforced. “I don’t see a logic to it,” said Rafael Gomez, director of the Centre for industrial relations and Human Resources at the University of Toronto. “Why not allow these people back?”

Other Canadian provinces have begun allowing unvaccinated healthcare workers back to work. Slow progress.











						☕️ C&C NEWS ☙ Saturday, December 10, 2022 ☙ IMPLICATED 🦠
					

The biggest scandal in human history is emerging from the Twitter files, and nobody’s connected the dots yet; great news from a Florida Grand Jury; masks back in NYC; excess deaths; and more.




					www.coffeeandcovid.com


----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS

* It’s over. The Tampa Bay Times just won Coffee & Covid’s Funniest Headline of 2022 award, for its December 8th story headlined “More Deaths Among Vaccinated Americans Not a Reason to Avoid Vaccines, Experts Say.” Haha, experts! Good one. The sub-headline — and I am not making this up — said, “It actually underscores the importance of staying up-to-date on boosters.”*

Comedy gold! I didn’t even have to wait out the rest of the month. Nothing could possibly top that headline/subheadline duo.

*The story refers to the latest CDC numbers which, despite the overfunded agency’s best efforts to camouflage, obfuscate, and deceive, are finally showing that covid is killing more jabbed people than unjabbed people. You might recall a recent Washington Post headline about the story that we discussed a couple weeks ago: “Covid is no longer mainly a pandemic of the unvaccinated. Here’s why.”*

As a reminder, WaPo hired the Kaiser Foundation, which found that, as of August 2022, 58% of total deaths from covid-19 were vaccinated people compared with only 42% of unvaccinated people.

If you ask the Ethical Skeptic, *the now-unobscurable bump in virus-related death figures was caused by the CDC quietly re-directing mushrooming cancer and cardiac deaths into the covid death category. In other words, Skeptic would say the CDC decided the best way to prop up the jabs was to recharacterize the spiking numbers of jab injury fatalities as covid-related deaths.*

Either way, the new numbers left the white-coated propagandists in a narrative pickle. They had to come up with a way to explain this awkward development to the credulous fools who trusted them and got the shots, believing the shots would completely protect them from serious disease and death. In other words, believing exactly what they were told.

The experts have decided to brash their way through.

*“The truth is we always knew we would see a growing proportion of vaccinated individuals among our COVID admissions,” bragged Dr. Shira Doron, an infectious disease doc and resident Tufts epidemiologist. Bwahahahahahaha! Either Dr. Moron — sorry, I mean Dr. Doron — either she just gave away a gigantic secret they’ve been keeping from everybody until JUST NOW, or they’re just making stuff up as they go along at this point.*

_“We always knew the vaccine wouldn’t stop the transmission!”_ (That’s why we told you it WOULD stop the transmission.)

_“We always knew the vaccinated would die in larger numbers!”_ (That’s why we told you if you took the shot, you WOULDN’T die.)

_“Nothing surprises us! Nothing! Science is omniscient! And godlike! Worship us!”_











						☕️ SMELLS LIKE UKRAINE SPIRIT ☙ Monday, December 12, 2022 ☙ C&C NEWS 🦠
					

Elon Musk breaks twitter with his most triggering tweet; 8th Circuit joins 5th Circuit to ban goofy Biden mandate; Time's most absurd Man of the Year; more cardiologists oppose jabs; and more.




					www.coffeeandcovid.com


----------



## GURPS

Did Florida's Surgeon General Just Preview the Next Explosive COVID Vaccine Study?​


Specifically, Gregson cited an interview she had with Dr. James Thorp, a fetal and maternal medicine physician. Thorp has been outspoken about the disruption to women’s menstrual cycles and an increase in stillbirths and miscarriages he has observed among women who received the vaccine. She asked if these issues were being studied in Florida or if Ladapo shared Thorp’s concerns.

Ladapo answered, “It’s interesting and also unfortunate, terribly unfortunate one of the things that people like Dr. Fauci and Dr. Walensky at the CDC and federal leadership and, unfortunately, a lot of state public health officials managed to do was to separate people from their common sense.”

He continued, “The pregnancy issue is an example of that.”

“Common sense says that we understand that COVID-19 is a risk. But we also understand that there is so much we don’t understand about the miracle of pregnancy and the development of another human being, even with stuff that has been around for many, many years, there is just a lot of uncertainty.”

“So for someone to come along and say you should take this [the COVID vaccine] unequivocally as a pregnant woman or a woman who is about to become pregnant, pardon me, you should take this brand new product, that’s totally non-sensical.” Until five minutes ago, the conventional wisdom was pregnant women are told to avoid most over-the-counter medications and are provided with very few prescription medications compared to the general population.


----------



## LightRoasted

For your consideration ...

Slowly, the evidence comes out, that of course was known, from the beginning, but hidden.

_*"The evidence is in: mRNA [therapy] vaccines cause myocarditis, by leading your own immune cells to attack your heart, which can lead to sudden death by ventricular tachycardia or fibrillation."*_









						People Died From mRNA-Vaccine-Damaged Hearts, New Peer-Reviewed German Study Provides Direct Evidence
					

Medical pathologists from Heidelberg University Hospital in Heidelberg, Germany have published direct evidence showing how people found dead ...




					www.theepochtimes.com


----------



## Hijinx

LightRoasted said:


> For your consideration ...
> 
> Slowly, the evidence comes out, that of course was known, from the beginning, but hidden.
> 
> _*"The evidence is in: mRNA [therapy] vaccines cause myocarditis, by leading your own immune cells to attack your heart, which can lead to sudden death by ventricular tachycardia or fibrillation."*_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People Died From mRNA-Vaccine-Damaged Hearts, New Peer-Reviewed German Study Provides Direct Evidence
> 
> 
> Medical pathologists from Heidelberg University Hospital in Heidelberg, Germany have published direct evidence showing how people found dead ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theepochtimes.com


And these C-suckers want to palm this death vaccination off on kids.


----------



## GURPS

Judicial Watch Releases Damning New Information on the Moderna Vaccine​

News has come out regarding the Moderna COVID-19 vaccine, courtesy of Judicial Watch. The watchdog group announced yesterday that it had obtained records from a FOIA lawsuit against the Food and Drug Administration, the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention, and the National Institute for Allergy and Infectious Disease. The entities had failed to respond to a FOIA request filed in June of 2021 regarding “the biodistribution studies and related data for the Pfizer, Moderna and Johnson& Johnson COVID vaccines.”

Judicial Watch said that the records contained information…



> …regarding data Moderna submitted to the Food and Drug Administration (FDA) on its mRNA COVID-19 vaccine, which indicate a “statistically significant” number of rats were born with skeletal deformations after their mothers were injected with the vaccine. The documents also reveal Moderna elected not to conduct a number of standard pharmacological studies on the laboratory test animals.



Moderna submitted a Nonclinical Overview to the FDA to have its vaccine approved. Included in that overview was information that rats born to mothers that had been given the mRNA vaccine had skeletal abnormalities that included conditions such as “rib nodules” and “wavy ribs.” Moderna said the conditions were not considered “adverse.”


----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS

"G20 promotes vaccine passports for future pandemic response; Vaccine passports have already laid the foundation for a different threat to humanity: perspective"; yes, COVID Taliban​












						G20 Promotes Vaccine Passports for Future Pandemic Response
					

The G20 promotes vaccine passports for future pandemic response following recommendations from the B20 Summit.




					sociable.co


----------



## GURPS

The Post wasn’t really worried about the vaccination rate.* It’s worried about the rate of RELIGIOUS EXEMPTIONS to vaccination. *That terrifying figure has increased slightly from 0.3% ten years ago, to 3.2% last year. Even worse, in the Post’s hysterical view, is that 8.2% of Florida’s KINDERGARTNERS have obtained exemptions.

A handful of religious kindergartners apparently justified the breathless, irreligious epithet in the headline.

To give its readers an idea of the scale of this devastating problem, the Post disclosed that there are 7,913 children — total — with religious exemptions in Florida this year. My goodness. The Post’s “column” — not an op-ed — is openly suspicious about the parents’ honesty, thinking they are probably just crypto-anti-vaxxers:




> *Despite the leaders of the world’s religions urging people to get vaccinated from the contagious virus, a highly organized opposition spread all sorts of disinformation about the effectiveness and dangers of the vaccine, while also claiming that it violated their nebulous, personal religious beliefs.*​*And their delusions and dubious claims were bolstered by many of the state’s elected officials who saw this as an organizing opportunity for political support. This nurturing of anti-vaccination sentiment in Florida has made the state an outlier in sound medical policy.*​



[clip]

There’s lots more; the column was really the Post’s response to Governor DeSantis’ request to convene a Grand Jury. But that’s not what I’m interested in this morning. I’m interested in the column’s COMMENTS.

I had to create an account with the Palm Beach Post to see them. You’re welcome. Here are the first three:









And the fourth comment, which makes today’s point perfectly:







Eugene succinctly stated the problem: *“Public health trumps any individual religious belief.”* We can speculate about the reasons why, but a good third of the country would happily to hit the eject button on the Constitution’s protection of individual rights, to save the country from a mild virus. That’s even though we’ve somehow managed to survive the last 230 years with those individual rights, and even though we are — allegedly — enjoying the fruits of miraculous developments in medical science.












						☕️ JUST HELPING ☙ Monday, December 19, 2022 ☙ C&C NEWS 🦠
					

FBI Files and the deep state's narrative-go-round and consensus machine; the dangers of religious exemptions; Romney throws military under the bus; developments in the Wuhan leak theory; and more.




					www.coffeeandcovid.com


----------



## Kyle




----------



## GURPS

Pfizer’s COVID-19 Vaccine Linked to Blood Clotting: FDA​

FDA researchers, crunching data from a database of elderly persons in the United States, found that pulmonary embolism—blood clotting in the lungs—met the initial threshold for a statistical signal and continued meeting the criteria after a more in-depth evaluation.

Three other outcomes of interest—a lack of oxygen to the heart, a blood platelet disorder called immune thrombocytopenia, and another type of clotting called intravascular coagulation—initially raised red flags, researchers said. More in-depth evaluations, such as comparisons with populations who received influenza vaccines, showed those three as no longer meeting the statistical threshold for a signal.

Researchers looked at data covering 17.4 million elderly Americans who received a total of 34.6 million vaccine doses between Dec. 10, 2020, and Jan. 16, 2022.

The study was published by the journal Vaccine on Dec. 1.


----------



## GURPS

As The Gateway Pundit Reported for Over a Year Now – FDA Finally Admits Pfizer Covid Vaccine Causes Blood Clots​




Epoch Times reported:



> Researchers looked at data covering 17.4 million elderly Americans who received a total of 34.6 million vaccine doses between Dec. 10, 2020, and Jan. 16, 2022.
> The study was published by the journal Vaccine on Dec. 1.
> FDA researchers, with assistance from researchers with the Centers for Medicare & Medicaid Services (CMS), analyzed data from the CMS database. They included Medicare Fee-for-Service beneficiaries aged 65 or older who received a vaccine within the timeframe, were enrolled when they were vaccinated, and were enrolled for a “clean window” of time prior to vaccination. The window was 183 days or 365 days, depending on the outcome.
> About 25 million people receive the Medicare Fee-for-Service, but only about 17 million were vaccinated during the period of time studied.
> Researchers used probability testing to detect an increased risk of one or more of 14 outcomes following vaccination. The goal was to see whether vaccination may increase the risk of adverse outcomes, such as pulmonary embolism, or blood clotting in the lungs. If an outcome met a certain statistical threshold, that meant it could increase the risk.


----------



## GURPS

Sean Penn Goes Full Spicoli - Wants the Unvaccinated in Prison​


Penn seems to have a habit of sticking his foot in his mouth and calling for the arrest of people with opinions. His new focus for arrest are the “unwashed masses” of the unvaccinated. He said:



> It’s a cowardice of conviction. I think that it is an unwillingness to engage in a culture of common sense. That at this point, it seems criminal to me, actually.”
> “I really feel that if someone chooses not to be vaccinated, that they should choose to stay home. Not go to work. Not have a job. As long as we’re all paying for these streets, we gotta ride safely on them. And so I’m just hopeful that the mindset will change.”
> “A resistance that’s just based on a certain kind of … lack of imagination and understanding of anything that’s helpful to the human race, I’ve become very frustrated by that. But I can only work within my own bounds and say that, for me, it should be mandatory,”


----------



## PrchJrkr

Spicoli can shove the vaccine up his arse. He has been a POS for as long as I care to remember, so his stance on this subject isn't surprising at all. If anyone has adverse side effects from the jab, I hope it's that stupid ****.


----------



## GURPS

PrchJrkr said:


> Spicoli can shove the vaccine up his arse. He has been a POS for as long as I care to remember, so his stance on this subject isn't surprising at all. If anyone has adverse side effects from the jab, I hope it's that stupid ****.




well most actors are high school or college dropouts


----------



## spr1975wshs

GURPS said:


> well most actors are high school or college dropouts


I follow the Roman attitude towards most "thespians," they are an important social step below prostitutes.


----------



## Kyle

spr1975wshs said:


> I follow the Roman attitude towards most "thespians," they are an important social step below prostitutes.



"Nulli servi, meretrices aut actores ingrediuntur!"


----------



## GURPS

WHO calls vaccine skeptics a "major killing force"​





Denmark, for instance, stopped vaccinating people who are at low risk below 50 years old. Mounting evidence of vaccine injuries, the clear evidence that the vaccine doesn’t slow or stop the spread of the virus, and clear evidence that for many people the risks from getting the vaccine outweigh the benefits dictated their choice.

Denmark is not anti-vaccine or anti-science. They are just making a scientific risk assessment. People can die from the vaccine, suffer permanent injuries, and the long-term effects are obviously still unknown. If a person is at little risk from the virus, why expose them to a different unnecessary risk?

*Yet both our own government and the WHO is insulting our intelligence and slandering skeptics of the efficacy of the vaccine. Worse, these are the people who have consistently lied about what vaccines can and cannot do. They have misled the public again and again, leading their slander and ad hominem attacks to be louder and shriller.*

The WHO has been a bad actor throughout the COVID pandemic. They collaborated with the Chinese government in covering up the origins of the virus, and then reversed course for some reason and now keep on attacking China for covering things up. I am sympathetic to the latter, but that calls into question why they initially sided with China.


----------



## herb749

GURPS said:


> WHO calls vaccine skeptics a "major killing force"​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Denmark, for instance, stopped vaccinating people who are at low risk below 50 years old. Mounting evidence of vaccine injuries, the clear evidence that the vaccine doesn’t slow or stop the spread of the virus, and clear evidence that for many people the risks from getting the vaccine outweigh the benefits dictated their choice.
> 
> Denmark is not anti-vaccine or anti-science. They are just making a scientific risk assessment. People can die from the vaccine, suffer permanent injuries, and the long-term effects are obviously still unknown. If a person is at little risk from the virus, why expose them to a different unnecessary risk?
> 
> *Yet both our own government and the WHO is insulting our intelligence and slandering skeptics of the efficacy of the vaccine. Worse, these are the people who have consistently lied about what vaccines can and cannot do. They have misled the public again and again, leading their slander and ad hominem attacks to be louder and shriller.*
> 
> The WHO has been a bad actor throughout the COVID pandemic. They collaborated with the Chinese government in covering up the origins of the virus, and then reversed course for some reason and now keep on attacking China for covering things up. I am sympathetic to the latter, but that calls into question why they initially sided with China.





Wasn't China providing them with lots of $$$. Maybe now another country is.


----------



## GURPS

herb749 said:


> Wasn't China providing them with lots of $$$. Maybe now another country is.




Yes, according to what I hafve read, WHO funding comes from numerous places, but China is a big contributor


----------

